# Movie thread



## Dleg

Sorry for creating a new one ... but the old one is so far off the page, I can't bother looking for it.

I saw "True Grit" last night. I loved every minute of it. It was fantastic. Jeff Bridges is not John Wayne, but then again he is a far better actor than John Wayne was, who pretty much played every character as John Wayne. Bridges transformed himself into Rooster Cogburn, a drunk, disheveled, and completely believable character.


----------



## ALBin517

Yeah, it was good.

It was interesting to see Rooster with some of The Dude mixed in.


----------



## kevo_55

I saw Tron: Legacy in an IMAX 3d last weekend. Maybe 1/3 to 1/2 of the movie was actually in 3d which sucked.

The movie as a whole pretty much blew as well.


----------



## FusionWhite

kevo_55 said:


> I saw Tron: Legacy in an IMAX 3d last weekend. Maybe 1/3 to 1/2 of the movie was actually in 3d which sucked.
> The movie as a whole pretty much blew as well.



Dont say that too loudly. You'll catch some serious nerd rage.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> I saw Tron: Legacy in an IMAX 3d last weekend. Maybe 1/3 to 1/2 of the movie was actually in 3d which sucked.
> The movie as a whole pretty much blew as well.


Should I just wait for Blu Ray?


----------



## kevo_55

FusionWhite said:


> Dont say that too loudly. You'll catch some serious nerd rage.


Sadly, no one has raged on me..... yet.



Supe said:


> Should I just wait for Blu Ray?


I personally wouldn't have been happy if I bought the Blu-Ray. It would be a really good Netflix rental though.


----------



## ALBin517

kevo_55 said:


> I saw Tron: Legacy in an IMAX 3d last weekend. Maybe 1/3 to 1/2 of the movie was actually in 3d which sucked.
> The movie as a whole pretty much blew as well.



I must be immune to Tron fever because this is the second iteration that does not interest me at all.

I don't like science fiction much and I like Frisbees even less.


----------



## Supe

I don't like them either, but I don't mind hot chicks from "House" in tight body suits.


----------



## Dleg

The House chick is in Tron?? Thirteen?


----------



## Road Guy

we just started doing the netflix streaming through the wii for $8/month, this has got to be one of the coolest things we have picked up in a while.... mainly been watching kids crap, but did see the new star trek, a little hooky but all in all okay..


----------



## DrPositron

Road Guy said:


> we just started doing the netflix streaming through the wii for $8/month, this has got to be one of the coolest things we have picked up in a while.... mainly been watching kids crap, but did see the new star trek, a little hooky but all in all okay..


The $8/month Netflix is the best thing ever. Use it on the Wii, Xbox 360, iPhone, laptop... was great to be able to retreat to the guest room at my in-laws and catch a good movie over their WiFi.


----------



## DrPositron

DrPositron said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we just started doing the netflix streaming through the wii for $8/month, this has got to be one of the coolest things we have picked up in a while.... mainly been watching kids crap, but did see the new star trek, a little hooky but all in all okay..
> 
> 
> 
> The $8/month Netflix is the best thing ever. Use it on the Wii, Xbox 360, iPhone, laptop... was great to be able to retreat to the guest room at my in-laws and catch a good movie over their WiFi.
Click to expand...

Takes too long to get new movies, though.


----------



## DrPositron

Supe said:


> I don't like them either, but I don't mind hot chicks from "House" in tight body suits.


Agreed.


----------



## kstatenupe

DrPositron said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like them either, but I don't mind hot chicks from "House" in tight body suits.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
Click to expand...

Agreed on the Netflix streaming. I have been working a ton of late nights. Coming in at 8pm leaving around 2am. I actually finished The Dead Zone ( series used to be on USA a while back, Law and Order CI Season 1-8, and SVU the first 2 or 3 seasons. I just put it on my 2nd monitor and go to work. I wish Netflix had the UNit available for streaming.


----------



## cement

we love the netflix. I recently bought the roku device so I can stream into the bib TV since we don't have the modern gaming devices. my kids are retro gamers...

Just saw the new Harry Potter. It was interesting if you have read the book, but if not..


----------



## Dleg

^Yeah, I haven't read any of the books, and I haven't enjoyed a Harry Potter movie since the thrid (?) one.


----------



## Road Guy

the delay on streaming netflix is getting to me, but I am figuring once I get in the "cycle" it wont be a big deal, I really want to see the last resident evil movie, so I am trying to wait it out and not go buy it...


----------



## Dleg

I got "The Pacific' on bluray for Christmas, and I am really looking forward to watching it. The only problem is that our bluray player is in the living room, and it seems like I can never get time away from kids in there. I am assuming that's not the best show for kids....


----------



## MA_PE

Speaking of nerd movies, I watched Fanboys on cable last night. All in all it wasn't a bad flick. I thought the situational Star Wars parallels (like the trash room) were pretty funny.


----------



## kevo_55

Dleg said:


> I got "The Pacific' on bluray for Christmas, and I am really looking forward to watching it. The only problem is that our bluray player is in the living room, and it seems like I can never get time away from kids in there. I am assuming that's not the best show for kids....


Dleg,

I got that one as well.

It might be best for a late night viewing.


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> The House chick is in Tron?? Thirteen?



Yes, that'd be her.


----------



## Master slacker

_*Clash of the Titans*_ BLOWS!

However, the flick does have some ladies I would intrusively pat down.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Once again glad we don't watch movies.

We're up to 4 in 9.5 years of dating/marriage.

Memento, Star Wars Episode III, Ice Age 2, and Avatar.


----------



## willsee

Master slacker said:


> _*Clash of the Titans*_ BLOWS!
> However, the flick does have some ladies I would intrusively pat down.


Agreed, on both parts.

I haven't been to the movies in a while but we normally go alot.

I've been wanting to see True Grit and The Fighter


----------



## Supe

I watched *The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus* the other night, and really liked it. I'm fairly certain if I were tripping on acid or any sort of hallucinogen, it would only get better.


----------



## MA_PE

finally saw Toy Story 3 the other night as it has come out on Video On Demand. I thought it was great.


----------



## ktulu

MA_PE said:


> finally saw Toy Story 3 the other night as it has come out on Video On Demand. I thought it was great.


I am on double digit viewing of TS3, and the first digit could possibly be a 2. I have lost count. Then throw in viewings of both TS and TS2, I have about had ENOUGH of Woody and Buzz.


----------



## goodal

It is rare that a remake betters an original, but True Grit has done just that. I love the manner in which they speak, the acting was superbly executed and the soundtrack was incredibly adapted to each scene.

5 of 5 stars


----------



## MA_PE

ktulu said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally saw Toy Story 3 the other night as it has come out on Video On Demand. I thought it was great.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on double digit viewing of TS3, and the first digit could possibly be a 2. I have lost count. Then throw in viewings of both TS and TS2, I have about had ENOUGH of Woody and Buzz.
Click to expand...

Is it safe to assume that you have kids that watch it constantly? When my kids were small the biggest fascination waas with Disney's Beauty and the Beast. We had to cut them down to 1 Beast watching/day.


----------



## ktulu

MA_PE said:


> ktulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally saw Toy Story 3 the other night as it has come out on Video On Demand. I thought it was great.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on double digit viewing of TS3, and the first digit could possibly be a 2. I have lost count. Then throw in viewings of both TS and TS2, I have about had ENOUGH of Woody and Buzz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it safe to assume that you have kids that watch it constantly? When my kids were small the biggest fascination waas with Disney's Beauty and the Beast. We had to cut them down to 1 Beast watching/day.
Click to expand...

Yes, she is 2, and she loves Jessie.


----------



## Dleg

badal said:


> It is rare that a remake betters an original, but True Grit has done just that. I love the manner in which they speak, the acting was superbly executed and the soundtrack was incredibly adapted to each scene.
> 5 of 5 stars


Couldn't agree more. I enjoyed the heck out of that movie, and I am trying to convince my wife to go so I can see it again.



MA_PE said:


> ktulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally saw Toy Story 3 the other night as it has come out on Video On Demand. I thought it was great.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on double digit viewing of TS3, and the first digit could possibly be a 2. I have lost count. Then throw in viewings of both TS and TS2, I have about had ENOUGH of Woody and Buzz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it safe to assume that you have kids that watch it constantly? When my kids were small the biggest fascination waas with Disney's Beauty and the Beast. We had to cut them down to 1 Beast watching/day.
Click to expand...

Oh my God... my daughter was a Beauty and the Beast beast when she was small. I have no idea how many times we watched it back when I was just dating my wife, and the girl was 3-4 years old. She would sing all the songs. I could, too, and I would often find myself humming them while working out during that time. My son could care less now, but every once in a while he asks to see it, and then it really brings back the memories.... I love having kids, especially for the ability to watch kid movies without guilt, and buy them the toys I want.


----------



## Dexman PE

Saw Boondock Saints 2 last night on Netflix (PS3). It was pretty good, but it definately follows the pattern of sequels not being as good as the firsts. Best way to describe it is that some scenes almost seemed to be spoofs of itself (or spoofs of the original), but they throw in enough decent stuff to keep watching.


----------



## Dleg

I watched "Restrepo" on DVD last night. If you haven't heard of it, it's a documentary that follows one platoon through their 15-month deployment in Afghanistan around 2007, I think. It was produced by National Geographic, and directed by author Sebastian Junger (Blackhawk Down, The Perfect Storm). It's really an excellent documentary - it just shows what it was like for these guys. There is no narration, no overt message, but after I watched it, all I could think of was that the whole Afghanistan conflict is just futile. Every step forward seems to unavoidably create at least one step backward.

Anyone else see this yet?

From Wikipedia article on Junger:



> Restrepo
> In 2009 Junger made his first film, the documentary feature Restrepo, as director with photographer Tim Hetherington. The two worked together in Afghanistan on assignment for Vanity Fair. Junger and Hetherington spent a year with one platoon in the Korengal Valley, which is billed as the deadliest valley in Afghanistan. They recorded video to document their experience, and this footage went on to form the basis for Restrepo. The title refers to the outpost where Junger was embedded, which was named after a combat medic, Pfc. Juan Restrepo, killed in action. As Junger explained, "It’s a completely apolitical film. We wanted to give viewers the experience of being in combat with soldiers, and so our cameras never leave their side. There are no interviews with generals; there is no moral or political analysis. It is a purely experiential film."[23] Restrepo, which premiered on the opening night of the 2010 Sundance Film Festival,[24] won the grand jury prize for a domestic documentary. The actor David Hyde Pierce presented the award in Park City, Utah.[25] Junger self-financed the film.[26]
> 
> War
> 
> The visits from June 2007 to June 2008 to eastern Afghanistan to the Korengal Valley with Tim Hetherington resulted not only in their reports and pictures published in Vanity Fair in 2008 and the film Restrepo (2010), but also in Junger's best-selling book War (2010),[27] which rewrites and expands upon his Vanity Fair dispatches.[28][29]


----------



## navyasw02

I went to China over Christmas and on the 12 hour flight each way, I managed to pack in a lot of movies. Stay away from Charlie St. Cloud at all costs, not that most of you would probably see it, but it's one of the worst movies of the year. I would say it was worse than the Last Airbender, but at least it was shorter so the Last Turdbender clinches my vote for worst movie of the year. Eat Pray Love was meh, it was a chick flick that took forever to get to the point (as usual), The Town was Ok, Wall Street wasn't that great, The American wasn't nearly as bad as the critics said, it was semi enjoyable and there were a few really amazing scenes, Ghost Writer was pretty good, typical Roman Polanski movie, and The Expendables was retarded. The best movies I saw this year were probably The Social Network and Scott Pilgrim vs the World which was pleasantly nerdy, yet entertaining.


----------



## willsee

navyasw02 said:


> I went to China over Christmas and on the 12 hour flight each way, I managed to pack in a lot of movies. Stay away from Charlie St. Cloud at all costs, not that most of you would probably see it, but it's one of the worst movies of the year. I would say it was worse than the Last Airbender, but at least it was shorter so the Last Turdbender clinches my vote for worst movie of the year. Eat Pray Love was meh, it was a chick flick that took forever to get to the point (as usual), The Town was Ok, Wall Street wasn't that great, The American wasn't nearly as bad as the critics said, it was semi enjoyable and there were a few really amazing scenes, Ghost Writer was pretty good, typical Roman Polanski movie, and *The Expendables was retarded*. The best movies I saw this year were probably The Social Network and Scott Pilgrim vs the World which was pleasantly nerdy, yet entertaining.


I know to no longer listen to your movie reviews.


----------



## humner

Season of the Witch, could have been longer. I really enjoyed it. Amazing as to how it tied in with the Witch Hunter game system.


----------



## Supe

For those of you with Netflix, "The Rage in Placid Lake" is a great Aussie comedy. Some of the scenes with his parents and at his work are priceless.


----------



## FusionWhite

I saw Black Swan this weekend. Usually I try to avoid Oscar type movies but it was good. It had a fair amount of scares and some really nice girl on girl action.


----------



## Master slacker

Saw The Last Exorcism last night. It was interesting, but the final 5 minutes were just... well... it could have ended better. One of those movies that leaves you asking "WTF?".


----------



## Supe

FusionWhite said:


> I saw Black Swan this weekend. Usually I try to avoid Oscar type movies but it was good. It had a fair amount of scares and some really nice girl on girl action.


Is that the Mila Kunis one? If so, I might have to go just for the girl on girl.


----------



## ALBin517

FusionWhite said:


> I saw Black Swan this weekend. Usually I try to avoid Oscar type movies but it was good. It had a fair amount of scares and some really nice girl on girl action.



+1


----------



## navyasw02

Supe said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Black Swan this weekend. Usually I try to avoid Oscar type movies but it was good. It had a fair amount of scares and some really nice girl on girl action.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Mila Kunis one? If so, I might have to go just for the girl on girl.
Click to expand...

I told my wife she's on my "list". Good thing she broke up with Macaulay Dipshit.


----------



## goodal

FusionWhite said:


> I saw Black Swan this weekend. Usually I try to avoid Oscar type movies but it was good. It had a fair amount of scares and some really nice girl on girl action.


Sorry, I like Portman and everything but this movie sucked. I can't stand it when the director/writer/author isn't honest with his audience. You never knew if what was happening was real or not, so i just got to where i didn't care because none of it was real.

0.5 of 5 stars

If you want to see an excellent movie see Get Low. great cast, plot, acting and soundtrack. No special effects, murder or sex. Just a great movie.


----------



## navyasw02

SapperPE said:


> I watched The Fighter and The Social Network over the weekend. Both were good movies. I watched the Social Network twice.


Social network is a great movie, but I think it's overhyped. I dont see why it's worth of all the Oscar buzz other than the fact that it was the best of a limited number of good movies this year. I think movies in the last few years have been lacking overall, without too many movies that really knocked my socks off and won best picture like they did back before the late 90's.


----------



## goodal

The Fighter :thumbs: +1


----------



## snickerd3

we red boxed RED this weekend. I missed the very beginning, but it made me laugh. the sight of helen mireen (sp?) holding any sort of weapon is funny. definitely a comedy rather than action flick, but there is action in it.


----------



## FusionWhite

^^^ I watched Red while running at the gym last weekend and I too thought it was a pretty decent movie.


----------



## snickerd3

watched toy story 3 this weekend...while it had some funny parts, it was probably the saddest movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Supe

The Void - A trippy movie with a crappy opening but the rest is better. Don't watch it if you have epilepsy. Gratuitous nudity, far from child-friendly, but an interesting concept for a movie.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> watched toy story 3 this weekend...while it had some funny parts, it was probably the saddest movie I've seen in a long time.


do you mean sad as "emotionally sad" or sad as in you thought it sucked? I thought it was pretty good. I liked all the TS movies.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> watched toy story 3 this weekend...while it had some funny parts, it was probably the saddest movie I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean sad as "emotionally sad" or sad as in you thought it sucked? I thought it was pretty good. I liked all the TS movies.
Click to expand...

emotionally sad. I was on the verge of tears couple times.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> watched toy story 3 this weekend...while it had some funny parts, it was probably the saddest movie I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean sad as "emotionally sad" or sad as in you thought it sucked? I thought it was pretty good. I liked all the TS movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> emotionally sad. I was on the verge of tears couple times.
Click to expand...

^ but that's what movies are supposed to do...move you...sometimes to tears...sometimes to laughs.


----------



## FLBuff PE

I saw The King's Speech on 2/13 (sorry, I've been busy). I thought it was excellent, and I expect it to do very well on Sunday (Oscar night).


----------



## frazil

We were out to see Unknown with Liam Neison last weekend. It was awful. People in the audience were actually groaning at parts.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> People in the audience were actually groaning at parts.


No shame in groaning when certain parts are involved!


----------



## jeb6294

I think somebody mentioned the new Tron movie. Watched the Haji copy last night. The copy wasn't too bad...only one guy walking through the picture on his way to the bathroom...but the movie itself was pretty bad.


----------



## Supe

frazil said:


> We were out to see Unknown with Liam Neison last weekend. It was awful. People in the audience were actually groaning at parts.



Sounds like every Liam Neison movie ever.


----------



## willsee

Supe said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were out to see Unknown with Liam Neison last weekend. It was awful. People in the audience were actually groaning at parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like every Liam Neison movie ever.
Click to expand...

Schindler's list?


----------



## Supe

willsee said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were out to see Unknown with Liam Neison last weekend. It was awful. People in the audience were actually groaning at parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like every Liam Neison movie ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schindler's list?
Click to expand...


I will give him a pass on Schindler's List, Gangs of New York, and the Simpsons.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Dickie Roberts, Child Star this weekend. Was I the only one that found the tryout dance scene...umm...uncomfortably inappropriate?


----------



## Road Guy

I heard the Hall Pass was pretty bad, I imagine the 3 funny parts have already been on the Commercials?


----------



## willsee

Road Guy said:


> I heard the Hall Pass was pretty bad, I imagine the 3 funny parts have already been on the Commercials?


It was ok

I'm not an Owen Wilson fan

There is also frontal male nudity


----------



## roadwreck

willsee said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the Hall Pass was pretty bad, I imagine the 3 funny parts have already been on the Commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> It was ok
> 
> I'm not an Owen Wilson fan
> 
> There is also frontal male nudity
Click to expand...

I think i just heard the sound of VT rushing to the theater...


----------



## snickerd3

willsee said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the Hall Pass was pretty bad, I imagine the 3 funny parts have already been on the Commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> It was ok
> 
> I'm not an Owen Wilson fan
> 
> There is also frontal male nudity
Click to expand...

a la forgetting sarah marshal type frontal male nudity?


----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the Hall Pass was pretty bad, I imagine the 3 funny parts have already been on the Commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> It was ok
> 
> I'm not an Owen Wilson fan
> 
> There is also frontal male nudity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a la forgetting sarah marshal type frontal male nudity?
Click to expand...

as opposed to _Boogie Nights_ type frontal male nudity? :huh:


----------



## willsee

snickerd3 said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the Hall Pass was pretty bad, I imagine the 3 funny parts have already been on the Commercials?
> 
> 
> 
> It was ok
> 
> I'm not an Owen Wilson fan
> 
> There is also frontal male nudity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a la forgetting sarah marshal type frontal male nudity?
Click to expand...

Yes

I actually watched 3 movies over the weekend:

Black Swan - Don't get all the Oscar hype...maybe I'm just not artsy enough...or don't understand psychos

Hall Pass - Up/Down type movie...had some funny parts and had dull parts

Memento - Maybe didn't help that my wife kept interrupting about how annoyed she was with how the movie was done (reverse chronological/forward chronological) and we stopped and started three times so she could watch the oscars. Also maybe I'm not smart enough to get the full meaning.


----------



## roadwreck

willsee said:


> Memento - Maybe didn't help that my wife kept interrupting about how annoyed she was with how the movie was done (reverse chronological/forward chronological) and we stopped and started three times so she could watch the oscars. Also maybe I'm not smart enough to get the full meaning.


Memento is a friking awesome movie, but it's definitely one you should watch without distractions.


----------



## Supe

Not a movie, but those of you with Netflix will appreciate the HBO series "Party Down." It's about a bunch of actors/comedians who join a catering service as their day job. Plenty of appearances from some of the more popular current-day comedians/actors, along with a ton of "where do I know that guy from" kind of moments.


----------



## FusionWhite

I watched The Runaways on Netflix last night. Is Dakota Fanning legal yet? If not, ignore that last question. The movie was decent, sort of your typical rock stars get famous, get on drugs and have a falling out movie.


----------



## Ble_PE

FusionWhite said:


> Is Dakota Fanning legal yet? If not, ignore that last question.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

FusionWhite said:


> Is Dakota Fanning legal yet? If not, ignore that last question.


She just turned 17 according to IMDB. So...it depends on the state.


----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Dakota Fanning legal yet? If not, ignore that last question.
> 
> 
> 
> She just turned 17 according to IMDB. So...it depends on the state.
Click to expand...


She was so obnoxious as a childhood actor, I'm not sure even I could tolerate that.


----------



## ALBin517

Ble_PE said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Dakota Fanning legal yet? If not, ignore that last question.
Click to expand...


Hansen should set up a stakeout at this girl's house:

http://www.glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1324620

I did the "guess how old" game with my wife and she said 24.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

ALBin517 said:


> Hansen should set up a stakeout at this girl's house:http://www.glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1324620
> 
> I did the "guess how old" game with my wife and she said 24.


I'm pretty sure a Team Glock competition shooter can take care of herself, no matter how young she is or how old she looks.


----------



## navyasw02

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hansen should set up a stakeout at this girl's house:http://www.glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1324620
> 
> I did the "guess how old" game with my wife and she said 24.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure a Team Glock competition shooter can take care of herself, no matter how young she is or how old she looks.
Click to expand...

Is she wearing a pushup holster?


----------



## Dleg

Watched "Rango" last night with my son. In his word, it was "weird" and "violent". I liked it a lot- it was weird, as well as a little violent. But also some of the best animation and most original character design yet in an animated movie, and lots fo humorous/cool pop culture references (having Hunter S Thompson show up is always going to impress me, as will Clint Eastwood). It's biggest flaw was that it seemed like they couldn't agree on who to aim the movie at. It seems like the whole thing was written as a movie for adults, but that someone got in there and tried to add in stuff for kids here and there that took a little away from the overall tone. But not much. It was pretty good, and thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## goodal

Just watched "The Way Back" with Ed Harris. I hadn't heard of it, but it was a great movie about some ruskies escaping Siberia to India ON FOOT.


----------



## snickerd3

hopefully the local movie place has the movie Paul this weekend...and hope we can find a sitter


----------



## MGX

Black Dynamite is a great flick if you're a fan of '70s blaxploitation films.


----------



## navyasw02

Saw Battle Los Angeles last night, it was entertaining, but mostly was a Marine recruiting video with lots of explosions. Fun, but leave your brain at home.


----------



## Master slacker

Haven't seen it, but it was mostly filmed a stone's throw from my house (no kidding). A grocery store we typically shop at is in the flick.

/random


----------



## FLBuff PE

navyasw02 said:


> Saw Battle Los Angeles last night, it was entertaining, but mostly was a Marine recruiting video with lots of explosions. *Fun, but leave your brain at home.*


This statement describes the way I like my movies. I want to be entertained, not have to think to much. I don't really feel a need to see Inception for this reason.


----------



## Ble_PE

FLBuff PE said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Battle Los Angeles last night, it was entertaining, but mostly was a Marine recruiting video with lots of explosions. *Fun, but leave your brain at home.*
> 
> 
> 
> This statement describes the way I like my movies. I want to be entertained, not have to think to much. I don't really feel a need to see Inception for this reason.
Click to expand...

Your missing out on a good movie! You're not constantly thinking throughout the movie, all you have to do is pay attention.


----------



## Supe

My father's a pretty sharp guy, and his exact words in regards to Inception: "Anyone who claims they really know what is going on in that movie is completely full of shit."


----------



## Master slacker

Inception was one of those movies you need to watch twice two somewhat understand what is going on. Total mind screw.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Same here. It really wasn't that complicated at all. You just have to pause it if you need a pee break.


----------



## goodal

I decided to watch "The Kings Speech" the other day, mostly out of boredom. I was really expecting it to suck because the critics loved it, but I ended up liking it myself. I forget the speech therapists real name but I like him in almost everything he's in. I'm sorry, but I couldnt make it through "Paul" or "Due date" and I like comedies. The red haired english dude cracked me up in "shaun of the dead ", but I just didn't laugh at this one. Probably because it was too "americanized". I don't know if they were too predictable or what, but I quit about half way through both. I liked Inception, but its not a movie to see if you just want to veg out.


----------



## snickerd3

alas, Paul is not playnig in town this week.


----------



## willsee

Hmm Lately:

Lincoln Lawyer - I liked it...typicaly law and order type movie

Next Three Days - I liked it as well, wish Liam would have had a larger role...was kind of weird for him to be in a movie for all of 3 minutes. It felt kind of drug out and wrapped up too fast though.


----------



## goodal

willsee said:


> *Next Three Days* - I liked it as well, wish Liam would have had a larger role...was kind of weird for him to be in a movie for all of 3 minutes. It felt kind of drug out and wrapped up too fast though.


lusone:


----------



## goodal

Why waste money at the movies when you have links like this:

http://quicksilverscreen.com/videos?c=2

http://10starmovies.com/

The first one is good because its megavideo based. Cons are you can't search for a movie and sometimes its listed but you can't view because its removed for infringment violation.

The second one is searchable, but you have to deal with dead links, pop ups, downloads and alot of them are from people using cameras at the theater.


----------



## MA_PE

Sap Dog said:


> I don't know, I didn't have any trouble following inception. You just needed to pay attention during four critical explanations. First, you have to have a token to know whether you were in a dream or in real life. Second, you had to understand that time in a dream is slower relative to time in real life, so if an hour passes in a dream, only ten minutes passed in real life, and if you fall asleep and have another dream in a dream, that effect is multiplied exponentially. Third, you had to understand that if you "died" in a dream, you would go to limbo and essentially grow old in your mind, which would make a return to reality a really bad situation because you have already lived a full life and it can make you go crazy. And fourth, in order to come out of the dream you had to have a "kick", something to jolt you out of the dream state.


You've confirmed my opinion...there are too many "rules" to remember. Kind of like, it's not a very good joke, if you have to explain it after you've told it. Or "let's play a game, I'll write the rules as we go"


----------



## Dark Knight

Have nothing to add. Just wanted to participate in this thread. I do not go to the theater too much these days.


----------



## Dleg

I don't get to the theater any more, either, except for children's movies.  I would really like to see _Paul_, but, fat chance of that happening.....


----------



## jeb6294

We don't reall have previews over here so I don't know what _Paul_ is, but I did see it in on DVD in the hadji shop this afternoon.


----------



## MA_PE

jeb6294 said:


> We don't reall have previews over here so I don't know what _Paul_ is, but I did see it in on DVD in the hadji shop this afternoon.


I believe it's a new "Howard the Duck" type movie.


----------



## snickerd3

Howard the duck was awesome!!!!


----------



## ALBin517

MA_PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't reall have previews over here so I don't know what _Paul_ is, but I did see it in on DVD in the hadji shop this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's a new "Howard the Duck" type movie.
Click to expand...

Paul was released the same week as Lincoln Lawyer.

The local paper gave Lincoln Lawyer only a 4 out of 10 because it was "not believable."

Then in the next paragraph, they gave Paul - a story about an alien going on a road trip in a Winnebago - an 8 out of 10.

??


----------



## knight1fox3

snick_PE said:


> Howard the duck was awesome!!!!


I don't typically comment in the "Shoot the Breeze" forum, but I have to agree with snick_PE and give a shout out to Howard the Duck! :Locolaugh: Quote: "No one laughs at a master of Quack Fu!"


----------



## goodal

Dleg said:


> Watched "Rango" last night with my son. In his word, it was "weird" and "violent". I liked it a lot- it was weird, as well as a little violent. But also some of the best animation and most original character design yet in an animated movie, and lots fo humorous/cool pop culture references (having Hunter S Thompson show up is always going to impress me, as will Clint Eastwood). It's biggest flaw was that it seemed like they couldn't agree on who to aim the movie at. It seems like the whole thing was written as a movie for adults, but that someone got in there and tried to add in stuff for kids here and there that took a little away from the overall tone. But not much. It was pretty good, and thoroughly enjoyable.


I watched Rango last night and agree on both the voilent and weird points. It was pretty funny at times "lets follow this hydraulic line to its origin and determine the cause of this aquatic conundrum". It wasn't really for kids though. It had a significant amount of foul language and alot of "animal on animal" voilence.  Its hard to rate because I don't know what they were attempting, but I'll give it 3.5 of 5 stars.


----------



## Wolverine

I watched Valkrie last night and thought it was not bad at all - at least not nearly as bad as the critics panned it.


----------



## navyasw02

Saw Limitless tonight, it was pretty entertaining.


----------



## ALBin517

We saw Lincoln Lawyer on Sunday and it was really good.

But unfortunately for the ladies, I think it was the first Matthew McConaughey movie where he didn't find an excuse to go shirtless.


----------



## Master slacker

We saw Social Network last night and we were both surprised at how good it is. I didn't know the Napster nutjob was involved and Zuckerburg is actually a complete douche. Like, I can't fathom what he did to his once best friend. Complete douche through and through.


----------



## Master slacker

Unfortunately, I watched *Eden Log* last night with the missus. Never before have I wanted to punch through my living room wall within the first 5 minutes of any movie. If you have a chance to watch it "instantly", watch the first 5 minutes and you'll understand why.


----------



## MA_PE

I watched the Social Network the other night on DVD. Interesting movie. I wonder if Zuckerberg was/is that much of a socially inept a$$hat. I also don't understand how Facebook is worth so much money. I realize that it connects the world and 500+ million people use it but where are the revenues generated?

I also find it ironic that the movie presents it that they screwed his buddy (the initial CEO) by firing opr threatening to fire him through the morality clause of his contract citing the "chicken" incident, yet how many people have had/are going to have their moral reputations ruined because of what they post on Facebook.


----------



## snickerd3

We redboxed megamind this weekend. It was so so.


----------



## willsee

MA_PE said:


> I watched the Social Network the other night on DVD. Interesting movie. I wonder if Zuckerberg was/is that much of a socially inept a$$hat. I also don't understand how Facebook is worth so much money. I realize that it connects the world and 500+ million people use it but where are the revenues generated?
> I also find it ironic that the movie presents it that they screwed his buddy (the initial CEO) by firing opr threatening to fire him through the morality clause of his contract citing the "chicken" incident, yet how many people have had/are going to have their moral reputations ruined because of what they post on Facebook.


You have 500 million people posting what they eat/drink/enjoy/purchase...it's an advertising/marketing gold mine


----------



## TouchDown

Took the kids to Rio this weekend.

They liked it. I thought it was cute and funny.

If you have kids, good chance to go and get some popcorn and veg for a couple hours.

I can't remember the last time the wife and I went to a movie (just us) together.

There really hasn't been a lot of movies drawing me in - but it's near summer with some big releases coming up.


----------



## Master slacker

The last movie we saw in the theater together, alone, was *Cars*.


----------



## ALBin517

Wife and I saw Source Code last week.

It was good but it got a little Inception-ish during the second half. By then I was in "easy watching" mode and did not want to start thinking.

So it was good but I thought it could have been better if they did not complicate it.

Then after they complicated it, they did not tie up all the loose ends... which was another minor deduction on my mental score sheet.


----------



## Supe

Not really a movie, but we've started watching Season 1 of "Lost" on Netflix.

Why exactly was this show so popular? I'm hoping it gets MUCH better, but I can't even feign interest at this point (aside from the sorta-hot chick).


----------



## Master slacker

Also saw *Wall Street* for the first time. Good flick, but kinda leave you hanging in the end.


----------



## willsee

Saw Hanna last week

Not as action packed as I thought it was going to be so I think that left me feeling disappointed


----------



## ALBin517

Supe said:


> Not really a movie, but we've started watching Season 1 of "Lost" on Netflix.
> 
> Why exactly was this show so popular? I'm hoping it gets MUCH better, but I can't even feign interest at this point (aside from the sorta-hot chick).


I watched for a season or two.

Then it was moved back to 9pm, which would keep me up thinking about it until 11pm or so. I was getting up to study about 5am at the time so it was a very tough turn-around in the middle of the week.

Plus the show was asking two questions for each one they answered, which got really old.

So I was one of the first to hop off the Lost bandwagon.


----------



## snickerd3

^^^I never joined the band wagon. Never saw a single episode.

in regards to source code...i wondered about the similarity to inception. After seeing the trailer for the first time I said gee that looks a lot like inception.

It seems like the major movie studios lately are like...oh pixar has a new movie out, then sony comes out with a similar but different story a few months later.

Madagscar and the Wild (i think that was the name) came out in similar timeframes from two different companys.

the illusionist and the prestige another example


----------



## snickerd3

Watched Trading Places yesterday...totally forgot how much female frontal nudity :Banane20: was in the movie. Usually when I watch it, it is the editted for tv version.


----------



## Master slacker

I've only seen it on TBS. Guess I'll add that to my instant watch list when I get home.


----------



## MA_PE

Master slacker said:


> Also saw *Wall Street* for the first time. Good flick, but kinda leave you hanging in the end.


funny you should mention that. My wife just borrowed Wall St. and the sequel Wall Street: Money never sleeps from a friend. I have yet to watch either one.



snickerd3 said:


> Watched Trading Places yesterday...totally forgot how much female frontal nudity :Banane20: was in the movie. Usually when I watch it, it is the editted for tv version.


I might have to revisit that one myself to check your observation. I can't recall all that much :Banane20: even from the DVD version.


----------



## snickerd3

Its mostly towards the begining of the movie. The party billy ray has at his "new house". Then again later Jamie lee curtis shows her goods. They might as well have had the girls naked in the end scene too. Barely there bikinis.


----------



## rktman

Re: LOST

I did not like LOST initially, and didn't really watch it regularly till Season 2-3. The beginning was too much soap opera. After S2-3 it started picking up and I was hooked. Keep with it, you will probably like it. It's on Netflix also.


----------



## MA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Its mostly towards the begining of the movie. The party billy ray has at his "new house". Then again later Jamie lee curtis shows her goods. They might as well have had the girls naked in the end scene too. Barely there bikinis.


That's pretty much all I recall. I suppose it's a lot if you have little kids running around.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^^^I never joined the band wagon.  Never saw a single episode.


Ditto. I never got into 24, West Wing, or any of the other "big" serials. I watched Prison Break for one season, but I was so pissed off at the end of the first season when they didn't break out of the effin' prison that I never watched another episode.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

wilheldp_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^I never joined the band wagon. Never saw a single episode.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. I never got into 24, West Wing, or any of the other "big" serials. I watched Prison Break for one season, but I was so pissed off at the end of the first season when they didn't break out of the effin' prison that I never watched another episode.
Click to expand...

me too. The only two series I ever got into was Heros and Last Airbender. I watched Heros every week but didnt get into Airbender until I could get the series via Netflix.


----------



## Master slacker

So I got home and started watching *Archer* on Netflix. Holy sh*t this is hilarious! Why didn't I start watching this earlier?


----------



## jeb6294

snickerd3 said:


> ^^^I never joined the band wagon. Never saw a single episode.
> It seems like the major movie studios lately are like...oh pixar has a new movie out, then sony comes out with a similar but different story a few months later.
> 
> Madagscar and the Wild (i think that was the name) came out in similar timeframes from two different companys.
> 
> the illusionist and the prestige another example


They've been doing that for a long time...similar concept coming out at the same time. The one that always sticks out for me is *Armageddon* and *Deep Impact*. There's also *Dante's Peak* and that other volcano movie with Tommy Lee Jones. I figure all the movie studios/production companies must be spying on each other all the time. What are the chances of two different companies coming out with asteroid disater movies at exactly the same time?

BTW, I never joined the bandwagon either...not a single episode of *Lost*....ever.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> So I got home and started watching *Archer* on Netflix. Holy sh*t this is hilarious! Why didn't I start watching this earlier?



It keeps getting better every season. I never miss an episode.


----------



## Master slacker

So the wifey-wife picked out another winner (foreign independent film) on Netflix for instant viewing... *The Story of O*. Surprisingly it was very good... at least in the sense that there is *ample* boobage (like LOTS!), gratuitous nudity, and chains and whips.

Other than that, it kinda sucked.


----------



## willsee

Only TV series I can remember following is Burn Notice

That was only after getting it on DVD though so I can watch an entire season in one week

And for the movies:

Super is coming out, similar to KickAss


----------



## Master slacker

Netflix again last night. This time it was my choice. So, we watched *Exam*. Plot was simple and made you think just a little bit to get the "ah-ha" moments. Eight people are taking an exam for an elite job and only one can get it. I gave it 4 stars.


----------



## willsee

We watched "Stone" with De Niro and Edward Norton

It was a load of suck...with a little milla jovavich nakedness


----------



## Master slacker

How can you lump nekkidness of Milla in with a load of suck? That's greatness right there. If I didn't like *Fifth Element *so much, I'd watch the first 15 minutes of it just for partial nekkidness of her. :Banane20:


----------



## willsee

You get full nakedness in this movie...and a sex scene with her and Deniro


----------



## Master slacker

I can do without DeNiro, but I may investigate this movie further for the instant view on Netflix.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Was flipping through Netflix last night and came across Robocop. We have definately come a long way in action movies...


----------



## Master slacker

Wasn't Robocop origianally rated X?


----------



## ALBin517

willsee said:


> We watched "Stone" with De Niro and Edward Norton
> It was a load of suck...with a little milla jovavich nakedness



I have not seen it but it was filmed in Dexter, Michigan. My sis-in-law and her guy sat on their front porch one day, sipping refreshments and watching DeNiro get filmed driving back and forth down their road.

Then I guess there was a scene where a house or barn burned down. They could see the fire from their house.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Wasn't Robocop origianally rated X?


Yep. And even after some parts were removed, it was barely an R rating. I will admit it was one of the few movies I didnt want my kids to see, and had to pause it a few times to run them out of the room and back to their own movie.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One thing I found very funny about it was the fact that the "futuristic" police cars were mid-eighties Ford Tauruses.


----------



## Master slacker

Is the rated X version even available? I'd like to see what the hub-bub was about. In today's world, it wouldn't be an X.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Is the rated X version even available? I'd like to see what the hub-bub was about. In today's world, it wouldn't be an X.


According to Wikipedia, the X rating was due to excessive violence and gore. The three scenes they referenced was the conference scene where the robot malfunctions and shoots the businessman near the beginning, the scene where Murphy (RoboCop) gets killed, and then near the end when Robocop stabs the guy in the neck.

MGM released the "unrated" full version of the movie back in 2007.


----------



## snickerd3

sort sounds like the warning on one of mr snicks computer games that basically said if you are easily offended or grossed out do not download this segment of the game.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> sort sounds like the warning on one of mr snicks computer games that basically said if you are easily offended or grossed out do not download this segment of the game.



Name of game?


----------



## snickerd3

oh gosh, i think it was one of the call of duty games.


----------



## snickerd3

Its been awhile but I think it contained maps/surroundings of places where real life terrorist attacks and other such major events occurred. I came into the room one time and asked why it looked like a terminal at Londons Heathrow airport.


----------



## snickerd3

but back to the topic of movies...i wonder what will be showing on opening weekend at the drive in next weekend.


----------



## Supe

ngnrd said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> We saw Social Network last night and we were both surprised at how good it is. I didn't know ... and Zuckerburg is actually ... I can't fathom what he did ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the Social Network the other night on DVD. Interesting movie. I wonder if ... I also don't understand how ... I also find it ironic that ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys do realize that The Social Network is actually a work of fiction and not a documentary, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got home and started watching *Archer* on Netflix. Holy sh*t this is hilarious! Why didn't I start watching this earlier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been watching Archer since the promos started playing. I've got every episode on my DVR, and I watch them regularly. There was a big void created when Frisky Dingo got cancelled, and Archer fills that void and then some. There are so many random references packed into every episode, I don't see how the writers keep it up. It's a work of absolute genius punctuated by pure brilliance. My wife thinks it's "kind of funny" and doesn't understand why I laugh so hard at almost every line. I think it kind of annoys her that I have to keep pausing and rewinding because I end up laughing so hard I miss the next line. Oh, and I can't stop myself from randomly inserting "yuuuuup" and "what, you don't?" into conversations...
Click to expand...


Ha! I say "yuuuuuuup!" and "noooooooope!" with the Aisha Tyler inflection constantly!

I too miss Frisky Dingo quite a bit, but Archer is on a whole different level. The episode from I think two weeks ago where he was in the hot tub and you could see his Seamus tattoo had me dying.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Not really a movie, but we've started watching Season 1 of "Lost" on Netflix.
> Why exactly was this show so popular? I'm hoping it gets MUCH better, but I can't even feign interest at this point (aside from the sorta-hot chick).


If I recall, the first two seasons of LOST were ok. But then they just started unnecessarily killing off some of the "better" characters on the show. [/watch]



willsee said:


> Only TV series I can remember following is Burn Notice That was only after getting it on DVD though so I can watch an entire season in one week


lusone: for Burn Notice. Good show. Also liking The Fall of Sam Ax. Dexter is another awesome show that I'm hooked on.



Dexman PE said:


> One thing I found very funny about it was the fact that the "futuristic" police cars were mid-eighties Ford Tauruses.


LOL! :Locolaugh:


----------



## Angstrom

I saw _Of Gods and Men_ last weekend. It's one of the most touching, yet somber, movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Master slacker

Believe it or not, we finally saw *Casino*. The three hour marathon took 4 days to complete since we only saw it after mini-MS went beddy-bye. All in all, not a bad flick. Lost count how many times Pesci dropped the "F" bomb. Towards the end, we got weirded out during the scene Pesci and Sharon Stone boned. Probably the grossest part of the movie for us.


----------



## momech

Master slacker said:


> Towards the end, we got weirded out during the scene Pesci and Sharon Stone boned. Probably the grossest part of the movie for us.


Worse than the aluminum baseball bat execution?


----------



## Master slacker

Yes yes yes.

Top uke: moments:

1) Pesci / Stone bonin'

2) Bruised Pesci in nothing but tighty-whities

3) The final bat to the face of Pesci's brother


----------



## Master slacker

On Saturday, I took the opportunity while Mrs. MS was at a wedding and mini-MS was asleep to watch *I'm Gonna Git You Sucka*. This classic film is one of awesomeness and hilarity. It includes big hats, midgets, pimp shoes with goldfish, and mind-blowing special effects and stunts. I highly suggest those who have not seen it to do so at their earliest convenience. To those who have seen it before, I highly suggest you see it again at your earliest convenience... and get theme music because every hero should have it.


----------



## cdcengineer

I'm all for classics such as Caddy Shack, etc. But for those who have not seen Old School (w/ Will Ferrell, I highly recommend it. It's got the right mix of stupid and funny for those who like such things.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Been a while since Ive seen Will Ferrell mentioned in the same sentence as "funny" without adding "not".


----------



## snickerd3

the radio this morning was saying he was complaining because the studio said NO to cable cuy 2, or whatever that movie was called


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> the radio this morning was saying he was complaining because the studio said NO to cable cuy 2, or whatever that movie was called


Jim Carray was in Cable Guy.


----------



## snickerd3

anchorman then? I know they were talking will ferrel. I've never seen it hence the name eludes me


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> anchorman then? I know they were talking will ferrel. I've never seen it hence the name eludes me


Will was in Anchorman.


----------



## ALBin517

snickerd3 said:


> anchorman then? I know they were talking will ferrel. I've never seen it hence the name eludes me


I think there are still a couple sports that he has not done movies of yet... maybe curling and equestrian.


----------



## snickerd3

Watched Tangled last night. It was a good movie...sort of a mix of cinderella meets little mermaid, meets ella enchanted meets beauty and the beast, meets sleeping beauty.


----------



## Master slacker

Saw *Marwencol* last night. True story about a dude who gets royally beat up outside of a bar by five kids. He's in a coma for nine days and, long story short, he makes an alter ego out of an action figure, makes a set of a town he made that's filled with Barbie dolls, and he hates the SS. Not spectacular, but an interesting story.


----------



## Master slacker

I witnessed a train wreck last night. I call it *Battle of Los Angeles*. Wow... Had I not watched it directly from Netflix, I would have sworn it was produced for the Sci-Fi Channel and to be aired Sunday mornings at 4:00 AM. Here I am thinking, "This was made in the last year. Certainly it should have some decent special effects if nothing else."

BBBRRRRRRRRMMMMPPP!!!!

I wouldn't be surprised if *MST3K* came back for this film alone. Aliens still fire off rounds with the _PEW PEW_ sound effects. Really? All types of explosions (cars, buildings, aircraft) go off with little or no black smoke. As if everything were made with natural gas. If black smoke was in an explosion, it appeared to be an animation of still frames constructed in Microsoft Paint.

And the story line or acting? Well... "epic".

If you're one of those people who yell at the people on TV like they can hear you and you're drunk, I say go rent this flick to pass the time and give you something to do. Otherwise, I just say go rent this flick so every other movie you ever see will seem that much better... except maybe *Godfather 3*... that movie really did suck.


----------



## Road Guy

I hope that the Hangover Part II doesnt suck!!!!

most comedy sequals seem to not be able to live up to the hype, but I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## willsee

Saw Fast 5 last night

I liked it...except the said a Porche GT3RS wasn't good enough and went for a Nissan 370z instead


----------



## Master slacker

Porsche doesn't make rice rockets.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Never have understood the appeal of those a$$ engined nazi-wagens.


----------



## Master slacker

They're awesome. Just waiting for my dad to get freed up so we can build / install a turbo Subaru engine.


----------



## Master slacker

So the wifey-wife and I saw *9 Songs* last night on Netflix... well... half of it, at least. Here's a synopsis of the first half of the movie and I can only assume the rest of it is the same since we don't plan on finishing it:

10 Guy meets girl at crappy rock concert

20 Guy and girl have "relations"

30 For song = 1 to 9,

40 Guy and girl go to crappy rock concert

45 RANDNUDITY

50 Guy and girl have "relations"

55 if song = 9,

60 Goto 90,

65 else

70 song = song + 1

80 Goto 30

90 End

This movie, even though it has gratuitous female nudity and at least one close-up shot (  ), may be more appealing to the ladies as there is equal showing (if not more abundant showing) of the guy's shlong. uke:

If you're looking for naked ladies in a movie, just watch a pr0n flick instead of this foreign thing.


----------



## Master slacker

Finished watching *The Last Emperor* last night. With Mini-MS hitting the hay so early the last two nights, we took advanatage of this nearly 3 hour long movie.

I'm surprised how much I liked this little diddy. This autobiography-made-movie was a historical eye-opener as I was completely ignorant on the happenings in China prior to WWII. At different times in the movie, I found myself liking, then disliking, then feeling sorry for, the emperor. He was lofted on a high pedestal and had thousands of servants, but was manipulated over time and ultimately lost his individuality. However, the end of his life was more humbling, but still lived as if he required / needed / expected a servant.

It's not a "feel good" movie, but left me thinking, "Damn commies."


----------



## willsee

Saw Bridesmaids with the wife and sis in laws

Pretty good for a girl movie

More 'serious' I suppose than the hangover but still a comedy in the same vein nonetheless


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Paper man last weekend. A little on the weird side, and it started slow, but it was actually a pretty decent movie overall.


----------



## ALBin517

willsee said:


> Saw Bridesmaids with the wife and sis in laws
> Pretty good for a girl movie
> 
> More 'serious' I suppose than the hangover but still a comedy in the same vein nonetheless


+1

I saw it with my wife.

A chick flick from Judd Apatow means a little something for everybody. Well, not for kids or old people or anybody who is easily offended... but something for everybody else.


----------



## Master slacker

We ended up watching *Salt* last night. It was sitting in Netflix's "new arrivals" section, staring us down for a while. The movie was... "entertaining". Mrs MS said it best, "This movie was like a bad Wal-Mart CIA novel you read in the impulse buy section in the checkout line."

Don't plan on watching it again in the near or distant future.


----------



## Road Guy

bridesmaids looks pretty funny...

we watched no strings attached last night, maybe 5 funny parts, the rest of it sucks..


----------



## MA_PE

We watched "I do and I don't" on on of the Showtime channels the other night. Strange movie but I thought it was pretty funny. I had never heard of it before. Sort of a Meet the Parents type of situational humor. Check it out if you get Sho.


----------



## ALBin517

Master slacker said:


> We ended up watching *Salt* last night. It was sitting in Netflix's "new arrivals" section, staring us down for a while. The movie was... "entertaining". Mrs MS said it best, "This movie was like a bad Wal-Mart CIA novel you read in the impulse buy section in the checkout line."
> Don't plan on watching it again in the near or distant future.




I liked when the feds were on the overpass, firing down into bumper-to-bumper traffic.

Anybody who has ever fired a gun knows better than that... much less anybody with CIA training.


----------



## Master slacker

Firing down on a TANKER TRUCK, no less.


----------



## Master slacker

Not sure if anyone has ever heard of this movie before, but the wifey-wife and I saw *The Runaways* last night. It's about the all-girl, short-lived band of the same name in the 70's. You may recognize the names of Joan Jett, Cherie Currie, and Lita Ford. I don't pay much attention to what bands sing what songs and had a few "a-ha" moments when they were playing a few - "They sing that? Hmmm."

Overall, I thought it was a pretty good movie. Interesting to see how bands interact, start, live, etc... especially when the most popular / prominent members are 15 or 16 years old.

"Jack - f*cking - pot! Jail - f*cking - BAIT!" - Kim Fowley


----------



## willsee

Hmm maybe I'll watch that one

I watched (started anyway) I am number 4...was building up and starting to get good when the power cut off


----------



## Master slacker

Forgot to mention that we also saw *Mortal Kombat* on Monday. This little gem reminded me why I don't see more movies based on video games. At times, I didn't know if I should have a pacifier in my mouth while holding glow sticks and raving with the music or what. FWIW, it's an old movie and, at the time, wasn't all that bad. But relative to today's technology and special effects use, I've been spoiled with realistic fakeness... not *MK*'s fake fakeness.

On the whole, a good retro flick.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Watched Machete yesterday. It was actually a pretty decnt plot, but the bginning and end of the film were just ridiculous. Not a film for the squeamish, but the 'special' effects were pretty hilarious.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Forgot to mention that we also saw *Mortal Kombat* on Monday. This little gem reminded me why I don't see more movies based on video games. At times, I didn't know if I should have a pacifier in my mouth while holding glow sticks and raving with the music or what. FWIW, it's an old movie and, at the time, wasn't all that bad. But relative to today's technology and special effects use, I've been spoiled with realistic fakeness... not *MK*'s fake fakeness.
> On the whole, a good retro flick.



What, you didn't like Scorpion's little CGI spear thingy zipping through the woods?


----------



## Master slacker

And since when is Scorpion's "spear" thing alive? It's just a chain and spear. Geez


----------



## jeb6294

I was hoping someone would have something to say about he latest Pirates movie or the Hangover sequel. I'm thinking of heading down to the hadji shop to see if they have the DVD's yet. Hopefully they didn't pay the extra $$$ to sneak the camcorder into the 3-D version of Pirates...the picture on those always sucks and the hadji DVD's don't come with glasses.



Capt Worley PE said:


> Watched Machete yesterday. It was actually a pretty decnt plot, but the bginning and end of the film were just ridiculous. Not a film for the squeamish, but the 'special' effects were pretty hilarious.


I have this one in my stack of DVD's I still need to watch.


----------



## willsee

I'm sure I'll see hangover 2 this weekend

Finished watching "I am Number Four" real good movie...wish there had been more action though. Leaves open for a sequel


----------



## mrt406

jeb6294 said:


> I was hoping someone would have something to say about he latest Pirates movie or the Hangover sequel. I'm thinking of heading down to the hadji shop to see if they have the DVD's yet. Hopefully they didn't pay the extra $$$ to sneak the camcorder into the 3-D version of Pirates...the picture on those always sucks and the hadji DVD's don't come with glasses.


I saw the latest Pirates movie earlier this week. It was pretty good... about what I expected. I had been a little disappointed with the last couple... it seemed like they were trying to introduce new people and new plot twists so often that I found myself not having a clue what was going on halfway through the movies. This one was good though... straight forward, but entertaining.

But, like the rest, the ending was basically an ally-oop for the next installment. I'm guessing eventually these will be like the Saw movies, with "P of the C 9" losing any corrolation to the first movies.


----------



## snickerd3

but truely it is the type of movie that doesn't have to relate to the first one. It is the story of Capt Jack Sparrow and his adventures...so it could go on forever. As long as johnny depp wants to reprise the role it will continue. There is no POTC without him.


----------



## Road Guy

we finally went and saw Pirates last night, It was pretty good, but a little slow at some times.

I didnt care for as much "land" time , there should be more boat time in a pirate movie IMO


----------



## snickerd3

this coming weekends drive inn line up is the Pirates of the carribean and Thor double feature....looks liek it is going to be a late night Sat.


----------



## FLBuff PE

The wife and I saw Xmen on Friday. I really liked it, but I geek out over those movies.


----------



## Supe

First Class seems to be pretty polarizing - either people really like it, or think it's so bad that they spoof it like crazy on TV.


----------



## snickerd3

My sister said super 8 sucked big time, not worth even a red box rental.

She usually has a good sense on movies.

She has seen Thor 5 times already...but that particular movie might just be for the 45 seconds of eye candy.


----------



## willsee

Supe said:


> First Class seems to be pretty polarizing - either people really like it, or think it's so bad that they spoof it like crazy on TV.


I can't wait to see it...probably this weekend


----------



## envirotex

snickerd3 said:


> My sister said super 8 sucked big time, not worth even a red box rental.
> She usually has a good sense on movies.
> 
> She has seen Thor 5 times already...but that particular movie might just be for the 45 seconds of eye candy.


bummed to hear that...was thinking of taking the kids this week. at least it will be cool in the theater.


----------



## cement

I thought Super 8 was pretty good. there is some added footage after the credits too.

but what do I know, I haven't seen Thor even once.

First class was great, lots of action and the writing was true to the series. there was even a cameo appearance by Logan!


----------



## Dleg

I saw First Class this weekend, and I liked it. I loved how they developed the Magneto character.

I thought Pirates was pretty decent, given all the bad reviews and low expectations I had going into it.

I also enjoyed Thor. Well, at least the part where he enjoys the coffee so much at the diner, that he smashes the mug on the floor and demands another.


----------



## willsee

Ended up seeing First Class last night

Wife and I both loved it

I'm not a comic book reader so I don't know how it compared to that...but it was a good action movie. I just wish the sound was turned up more.


----------



## jeb6294

Honestly, wasn't a huge fan of "Thor". I would categorize it as one of those movies that was decent enough, but still glad I didn't pay the $10 to see it in the theatre.

Need to run up to the hadji shop and see if they have any more of Pirates and X-men DVD's yet. Probably better to wait a couple weeks anyway to make sure they get a decent copy...sometimes if you rush over to get them when they first come out, the quality isn't too great.


----------



## FLBuff PE

jeb6294 said:


> Honestly, wasn't a huge fan of "Thor". I would categorize it as one of those movies that was decent enough, but still glad I didn't pay the $10 to see it in the theatre.
> Need to run up to the hadji shop and see if they have any more of Pirates and X-men DVD's yet. Probably better to wait a couple weeks anyway to make sure they get a decent copy...sometimes if you rush over to get them when they first come out, the quality isn't too great.


"Down in front...I'm trying to video this movie."


----------



## Angstrom

I saw _Win Win_ not long ago. It's a very funny and touching film. See it.


----------



## jeb6294

Somebody got "X-Men" so I was able to watch that one last night. I'm not sure where it came from, but I may have to see about watching it again when I'm back in the States and the real-deal comes out on Blu-ray. At one point when they're riding in the back of the truck, the distance shot is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. It looks like someone zooming in on someone's second rate train model and the truck driving along the dirt road is obviously some sort of Matchbox car so I'm guessing someone pirated the movie which makes me wonder if it's some sort of pre-production version.


----------



## MA_PE

I'm not an X-men fan (and haven't seen any of the movies) but my son (19yo) saw the new one this past weekend and said it was awesome.


----------



## Dleg

Allright, I know this one is very obscure, and it's unlikely any of you will ever take the trouble to search it out, but I watched "Oba: The Last Samurai" last night at our local theater. It is a recent, Japanese-made World War 2 film, about Captain Sakai Oba, who led a band of 200 holdouts on the island of Saipan (where I live!) for a year and a half after the US invasion, and only surrendered when he received orders from a Japanese Imperial Army General, 4 months after the war was over.

Here is an actual photo of his surrender ceremony. Definitely one of my favorite pictures in WWII History:







Granted, I have a special interest in this film, because it is set in the place I have lived for the last 16 years, and in the jungles I have, by my own calculations, spent more time (cumulatively) than Captain Oba. So I won't blame you if you dismiss my recommendation on that basis. But, I really did think it was a very good war movie. It showed the war from an interesting perspective - that of the never-surrender Japanese - and was a very well done study of the concept of honor held so deeply by these men. Technically, it was a very well made film - almost up to the level of quality we would expect from a high-budget Hollywood film. It was filmed in Thailand, but distant scenery and setting shots were made on-location in Saipan, and many background shots have been painstakingly matte-painted to resemble World War 2 Saipan. The caves and jungle look identical to the terrain found on Saipan, and all the jungle scenes were utterly believable to me - which is saying a lot.

The action is excellent, and the story moves along and really involves you. The story starts with the actual battle itself, which culminated in a disastrous Banzai charge in which most of the surviving Japanese military were killed, and then moves into the longer part of the movie, following Oba as he regroups with military stragglers and civilians and attempts to hold out in the jungle.

Historically, from what I know of the story, it is fairly faithful to the battle of Saipan, and Oba's post-battle actions. Unfortunately, and typical for a Japanese production, it fails to honestly portray the brutality of the Japanese military, which Clint Eastwood did such an excellent job of documenting in "Letters from Iwo Jima". Although it is alluded to here and there, and there are a few characters who are obviously more violent than others, the film portrays a far chummier relationship between the soldiers and the Japanese civilians than was actually the case. For example, it completely avoids the mass civilian suicides that made the battle so infamous, where whole families were forced to jump to their deaths, and were shot by Japanese soldiers if they refused. It attempts to have you believe that Oba and his men had no idea of the bombing campaign being waged against the Japanese homeland, which is absurd - they were hiding within 3 miles of the busiest airfields in the world at that time. Yet, in the film, Oba knows nothing of this until he sneaks into the civilian internment camp, and is shown images of Tokyo destroyed. But when the B-29s finally make their appearance, roaring low overhead as Oba sneaks back into the jungle, it is supremely well done. The film also fails to show some of the actions Oba's men took after the war was over, such as shooting unarmed American soldiers swimming at the beach, months after the war was over. These were documented in American war hero Guy Gabaldon's (aka "the Pied Piper of Saipan") memoirs , who was part of the Marine unit who hunted Oba after the battle, and was ultimately shot by his men during a firefight and shipped home. Gabaldon accuses Oba of being a war criminal in his book. Of course, it must be said that the book upon which the screenplay is based, was written by a former US Marine who was also a part of the hunt, who in turn admired Oba and did not feel that he was a war criminal. Nevertheless, these omissions are the biggest failing of the film, and made it difficult for me to swallow the "honorable" image the filmmaker strives so hard to achieve.

If you're a fan of World War II films and history, this movie is well worth your viewing. It was infinitely better than "Wind Talkers", which was also set in Saipan, but horribly inaccurate and probably cost far more to produce.


----------



## snickerd3

I've actually heard of that one. haven't seen it though


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I seem to recall a Japanese soldier finally coming out of the jungle in 1971 or so...might have to google that one.

Edit: It was Onada in 1974 that I was thinking of. Looks like there were a fair number of holdouts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_holdout


----------



## kevo_55

Dleg said:


> Allright, I know this one is very obscure, and it's unlikely any of you will ever take the trouble to search it out, but I watched "Oba: The Last Samurai" last night at our local theater.


I so want to see it!!!


----------



## Dleg

Capt Worley PE said:


> I seem to recall a Japanese soldier finally coming out of the jungle in 1971 or so...might have to google that one.
> Edit: It was Onada in 1974 that I was thinking of. Looks like there were a fair number of holdouts.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_holdout


^That page is interesting, but not quite complete. I should get out my references and edit it. There was one Japanese soldier who either turned himself in or was captured here on Saipan well into the 1950s, and there was a pretty famous one on Guam who held out until around 1970 or so - there's photos of him and his hiding place all over the walls at "Jeff's Pirate Cove" in Guam (a cool little beach bar on the "far" side of the island, if you ever find yourselves in Guam).

Also, there are some bad feelings among some of the communities where these holdouts were hiding. Those three in the Philippines who held out until the 70s, for example, are accused by the local villagers of having murdered quite a few villagers in the course of their time there, in both organized raids, and in encounters while pilfering food and supplies. I remember reading a bunch of articles about it around 10 years or so ago, when the three were making a highly-publicized return trip to the Philippines, and the villagers came out in protest.

(Can you tell how much I love living in the Pacific?)


----------



## Dleg

Here's the guy in Guam, Shoichi Yokoi:



> „Hazukashinagara ikinagaraete, kaette kimashita.“— „It is very embarrassing for me, to have returned alive.“ - 1972


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoichi_Yokoi

And from the Wikipedia page on the Philippine Holdout, Onoda:



> Though he had killed some thirty Filipino inhabitants of the island and engaged in several shootouts with the police, the circumstances were taken into consideration, and Onoda received a pardon from President Ferdinand Marcos.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hironoda


----------



## snickerd3

saw the new Pirates movies and Thor. The drive inn cut pirates short before the credits ended so we didn't get to see the setup for the next one.

overall both were a little lack luster. sort of cheezy special effects in Thor.


----------



## willsee

I've picked the last couple of movies...so I'm sure I'll be seeing a wife movie soon


----------



## jeb6294

Picked up Green Lantern at the hadji shop yesterday. The movie itself didn't seem too bad, not sure I'd pay $10 to go see it, but I'll watch it on Blu-Ray when I get home if the FIL buys it when it comes out. The biggest problem was the copy. Apparently they weren't using the best camcorder in the world because it kept going in and out of focus. There was about 8 minutes in the middle where there was no picture. I mean come on, if you're going to pirate movies at least put a little effort into it...have some pride man!

I also picked up Super 8, Pirates of the Caribean 4, and Fast and Furious 5 along with a new pair of genuine Oakleys (he said they were real and everything) for the low, low price of $14.


----------



## Dleg

I took my son to see Mr. Popper's Penguins.

Crappy. But he sort of enjoyed it. I can't stand Jim Carrey, but he was OK this time. Horrible writing though. It felt like sitting through an hour and a half of Hollywood previews. Or commercials. Just garbage.


----------



## jeb6294

Yeah, watched Super 8 last night and it wasn't great. Apparently someone didn't bother to stick around and film the credits/extra footage though so I may have to take it back and demand a refund. Another one of those movies that wasn't awful, but definitely didn't live up to the hype...we don't have TV over here (AFN doesn't count) so if I hear hype over here about a movie then that's pretty bad.

I'll have to flip a coin later to determine whether I'll be watching Furious 5 or Pirates 4 tonight.


----------



## snickerd3

jeb6294 said:


> Yeah, watched Super 8 last night and it wasn't great. Apparently someone didn't bother to stick around and film the credits/extra footage though so I may have to take it back and demand a refund. Another one of those movies that wasn't awful, but definitely didn't live up to the hype...we don't have TV over here (AFN doesn't count) so if I hear hype over here about a movie then that's pretty bad.
> I'll have to flip a coin later to determine whether I'll be watching Furious 5 or Pirates 4 tonight.


Furious 5 hands down!!!!! Sort of Ocean's 11 with cars but better than the Pirates.


----------



## jeb6294

I went with Pirates...didn't see your recommendation until I got into work this morning...mostly because today is our "day off" which means we just get to come in to work an hour later so I figured I could stay up a little later to watch the whole thing and get to sleep in a little bit. Today at some point between sand volleyball and steak &amp; lobster night will be F&amp;F 5. Someone also put a copy of Saw 13 or 46 or whatever the last one was in our video library in the rec. room so I have that to watch now too. I got a hard drive off eGay that was pre-loaded with movies and the Saw series was on there so, out of pure boredom, I've seen all the ones leading up to this one so I figured I might as well.

Pirates was decent. Definitely nothing new, but it was entertaining enough. I am a bit annoyed by the fact that you've got a school of hot mermaids in there but not a single naked boob?!?!


----------



## Road Guy

i thought the same thing with Pirates, but that was the coolest part of the movie though (IMO)

We went to go see Hangover 2 last night, guess I should have waited until it came out on DVD, its defin not as funny as the first one, the monkey is the funniest character...


----------



## Road Guy

saw Hall Pass over the weekend, luckily I didnt expect much, pretty terrible movie overall dont spend more than a dollar renting it...


----------



## willsee

Road Guy said:


> saw Hall Pass over the weekend, luckily I didnt expect much, pretty terrible movie overall dont spend more than a dollar renting it...


Yea

I wasted money watching it in the theater.

Watched Bad Teacher last night...same thing.


----------



## roadwreck

I saw _The King's Speech_ over the weekend. It was a really good movie. I can't say I feel that way about some many of the academy award winning films.


----------



## kevo_55

I saw Green Lantern over the weekend, and thought it was so-so.

I honestly thought that Ryan Renolds was going to ruin the movie. He didn't, but the 5 minute big boss fight in the end of the movie kinda did.


----------



## willsee

that's one comic movie i won't be seeing

waiting for captain america to come out and finish the avengers set up though


----------



## mizzoueng

Took mini-mizzou to see Cars 2 this weekend. He wasn't really excited once it started. He liked the Toy Story short more than the movie.

There were many times he said "Where is McQueen?" and "Is Mater okay?".

movie was a little too grown-up for the audience they were aiming for. Sure it would be good for those that were the same age when Cars 1 came out, but for the little ones it was too many explosions, gattling guns, and such.

The Smurfs and Muppet movie previews just looked horrible.


----------



## Dleg

My son got bored and tired and demanded to go home just 30 minutes into Cars 2. I was kind of bored, too. Looks like Pixar finally bombed.

To be honest, I've been kind of rolling my eyes through the last two Pixar movies, too. I thought "Up" was way too sad and manipulative for a kid's movie. Same thing with toy Story 3, at the end. I wanted to throw my drink at the screen when they were all holding hands, slipping down into the incinerator. Pixar let its critical success go to its head.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Drive Angry this weekend. Didn't expect much, but it turned out to be decent, in a Ghost Rider-ish sort of way. Couple of good nude scenes (one of which had my wife pumping her fists in the air, yelling, "go girl!'), but none with Amber Heard. Gotta see The Jonses to see that.


----------



## Road Guy

Marly and Me has been on FX, I think I have finally seen most of the movie through bits and pieces..

For anyone that has a dog that is almost one of your kids, what a really great movie that was...

&amp; yes its hard to put owen wilson and great in a movie but I think they pulled it off


----------



## DVINNY

I paid the extra money to see CARS 2 in 3D.

Me = Fail.

My son has had a CARS themed birthday party for the last 4 years (maybe it has been 5), and he has been waiting on this for years. He still keeps talking about it, so I won't say it sucked in front of him. Don't want to rain on his parade, but IT SUCKED.

I'm dissappointed. They could have brought that piece of shit movie out within a year of the first. To wait this long, for that, ... sucked.


----------



## Master slacker

I've seen too many movies since my last review, but my most recent viewing is *Waiting for Superman*. It dealt with a lot of what I expected out of the public school system(s) in America. Of course, it is all high-level. The stats are just sad, though. My disdain for unions was further cemented when the teacher's union was covered. In general, unions make me sick. Teachers, in general, are between ok and good. It's the limitations put on them by the unions that f up the whole shootin' match.

Anywho, back to the point, I'd recommend this movie to anyone who is even remotely curious about the education system in this country. I feel sorry for the many parents who are going through the same situations as those in the movie, but this is what happens when those who make the laws think of themselves for 50 years and not children the policies impact.


----------



## envirotex

I also thought Waiting for Supermen was an awesome film, although I found it to be very disheartening. There are no easy solutions...


----------



## Dleg

LOL - I was just reading reviews on Rotten Tomatoes and came across this scorcher from A.O. Scott (NY Times) on Cars 2:



> Pixar has now found its redneck Jar-Jar Binks. Such a proud moment.


Ouch.


----------



## Road Guy

my kids and I are looking forward to the new transformers movie, hope its better than the 2nd one...

But does anyone know what is the story line? I cant tell from the trailers, what is it that the Humans "lied" about to the transformers?? that has them pissed of??


----------



## Capt Worley PE

May be more info that you'd like, RG...so possible spoiler alert.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1399103/synopsis


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I will be taking my son to see Transformers this weekend. I'm hoping this will be better than the 2nd. The 2nd pissed me off with too many "holes" and untied loose ends with the story line, most of which arrise from the final fight sequence, such as:

1)there were characters in two places at the same time (green dumptruck and cement truck are fighting in the city, but somehow still part of Devastator back at the pyramid),

2) they show one of the Decepticons approacing the final fight who had been killed by Optimus during the first movie (the army truck with the extendable arm who was killed on the freeway of the 1st movie)

3) the final fight scene shows Ratchet (green med-truck) and Ironhide (black GMC truck) getting blown-up by the airstrike, but no mention of them ever again in the movie (nor any other mention of the rest of the fight as if it just magically ended once it was Optimus vs Megatron &amp; the Fallen) Are we to assume that the airstrike just killed everything, but still stopped short enough that all the Autobots &amp; soldiers are unharmed?

4) Volt (the blue car that "saves" Optimus with the extra parts from Jetfire - the SR-71 blackbird) only appears in the movie twice with no back story, and one of those appearances looks like a mistake because he's shown once, but is missing in the next angle. Then the second appearance he's just magically there, but never seen in the fight before or afterward.

5) The decepticons which dive down into the ocean to get Megatron aren't consistent. They show one set from the overhead view of the boat, a similar third set jumping overboard, and a third set underwater (including the one that is killed for parts).

6) WTF is up with the 30 second cop chase in Egypt? They're just cruising along just fine, they see 2 cops, swerve onto the shoulder to avoid them and then just drive off and the cops basically disappear. Completely pointless scene.

More than anything, the 2nd movie just sucked as far as character management. Too many characters magically showed up, disappeared, changed, duplicated, etc for me to really like it. The plot was manageable (what do you really expect with a movie based on toys?)


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Transformers was one of the very few movies I turned off halfway through.


----------



## roadwreck

Dexman PE said:


> I will be taking my son to see Transformers this weekend. I'm hoping this will be better than the 2nd. The 2nd pissed me off with too many "holes" and untied loose ends with the story line, most of which arrise from the final fight sequence, such as:1)there were characters in two places at the same time (green dumptruck and cement truck are fighting in the city, but somehow still part of Devastator back at the pyramid),
> 
> 2) they show one of the Decepticons approacing the final fight who had been killed by Optimus during the first movie (the army truck with the extendable arm who was killed on the freeway of the 1st movie)
> 
> 3) the final fight scene shows Ratchet (green med-truck) and Ironhide (black GMC truck) getting blown-up by the airstrike, but no mention of them ever again in the movie (nor any other mention of the rest of the fight as if it just magically ended once it was Optimus vs Megatron &amp; the Fallen) Are we to assume that the airstrike just killed everything, but still stopped short enough that all the Autobots &amp; soldiers are unharmed?
> 
> 4) Volt (the blue car that "saves" Optimus with the extra parts from Jetfire - the SR-71 blackbird) only appears in the movie twice with no back story, and one of those appearances looks like a mistake because he's shown once, but is missing in the next angle. Then the second appearance he's just magically there, but never seen in the fight before or afterward.
> 
> 5) The decepticons which dive down into the ocean to get Megatron aren't consistent. They show one set from the overhead view of the boat, a similar third set jumping overboard, and a third set underwater (including the one that is killed for parts).
> 
> 6) WTF is up with the 30 second cop chase in Egypt? They're just cruising along just fine, they see 2 cops, swerve onto the shoulder to avoid them and then just drive off and the cops basically disappear. Completely pointless scene.
> 
> More than anything, the 2nd movie just sucked as far as character management. Too many characters magically showed up, disappeared, changed, duplicated, etc for me to really like it. The plot was manageable (what do you really expect with a movie based on toys?)


ummm, I don't think anyone is under the illusion that people are watching Transformers for the plot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I still own both of them, and I plan on buying the 3rd. Despite the few things that annoy me about them, my son loves them both and we've watched them together several times (probably why I've spotted all those annoyances).


----------



## Master slacker

roadwreck said:


> ummm, I don't think anyone is under the illusion that people are watching Transformers for the plot.


I watched the first two for Ms. Club Thumbs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I never got the attraction for her, either. She looks like a lot lizard you'd pick up at a Flyin' J truck stop.


----------



## Master slacker

Sooooooo... you wouldn't... you know... if she asked?


----------



## snickerd3

thats one ugly thumb!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Sooooooo... you wouldn't... you know... if she asked?


Well, since I'm married, definitely not.

But even if I wasn't, no. She looks pretty skanky to me. I can understand others being attracted to her, but she doesn't do it for me, even a little bit.


----------



## snickerd3

she did come off as a little trailer trashy in the movies which has to roll into her real life, type casting at its finest.


----------



## Road Guy

I defin want to see the 3rd installment!

there isnt much out there movie worthy to see so I hope its entertaining....

we rented cedar rapids last night, holy cow was that one bad also....


----------



## envirotex

Watched The Adjustment Bureau last night via AppleTV.

I thought that it was pretty good, and the plot was thought provoking so I googled the movie, and found out that it was based on a short story written by Philip K. Dick in 1954. He also wrote the stories that were the basis for Minority Report and Total Recall among others. I'm interested in reading some of his work, has anyone read anything by him? I'm looking for a starting point...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

He wrote the story BladeRunner was based on, too (Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?)


----------



## envirotex

So maybe I'll just find a collection of his short stories and start there...what a fantastic imagination!


----------



## jeb6294

Started watching "Roommate"...I think that's the name of it, it's the blatant rip-off of "Single White Female"...but it was a really bad copy so I quit after about 10 minutes. The camcorder must have been pretty bad and the operator kept adjusting it and there was something blocking the lower righthand corner of the screen. The movie selection of stuff I haven't watched yet is getting pretty slim so I may give it another shot.

I ended up watching "Paul" last night instead. I thought someone on here said it was bad, but I liked it.


----------



## picusld

Saw Bad Teacher this weekend.

Thought that it was pretty funny.


----------



## snickerd3

went to see first class on Saturday night. it was ok. not that into the xmen thing but mr snick wanted to see it. It explained a lot, but not sure if that was in the original comic series or just explaining for info from the other movies.


----------



## Master slacker

We watched *Black Swan* last night. I had no idea what it was about as the wifey-wife chose it. Anywho, it starts out with Natalie Portman, so it can't be all that bad, right? Later, Mila Kunis... you know... the annoying chick from That 70's Show... comes in the picture. She done growed up. 

Long story short, I knew how the movie was going to progress after seeing the first 15 minutes. It isn't a bad movie, per se, but the longer it goes on, the _weirder_ it gets. It gets REALLY weird in the last 20 minutes. Definately want to take a halucenogenic drug if you're going to watch this movie. Oh, it has some scenes that are worthy of Skinemax (Cinemax). Way cool scenes. 

Not great, not bad, just... good, I guess.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Every time I see Mila Kunis, Aerosmith's _Jaded_ keeps running through my brain.


----------



## willsee

Watched Horrible Bosses over the weekend

I give it a 7/10

Jennifer Aniston is smoking like usual and is very aggresive and near nude

Kevin Spacey really is a horrible boss

Just a funny movie overall, better than Bad Teacher.

My wife has a horrible boss but she thought the bosses in this movie were worse.


----------



## jeb6294

Master slacker said:


> We watched *Black Swan* last night. I had no idea what it was about as the wifey-wife chose it. Anywho, it starts out with Natalie Portman, so it can't be all that bad, right? Later, Mila Kunis... you know... the annoying chick from That 70's Show... comes in the picture. She done growed up.
> Long story short, I knew how the movie was going to progress after seeing the first 15 minutes. It isn't a bad movie, per se, but the longer it goes on, the _weirder_ it gets. It gets REALLY weird in the last 20 minutes. Definately want to take a halucenogenic drug if you're going to watch this movie. Oh, it has some scenes that are worthy of Skinemax (Cinemax). Way cool scenes.
> 
> Not great, not bad, just... good, I guess.


You left out the best part!!! And no a winking smiley face is not going to cut it.

It was one of the few movies we had on the shelf that I haven't watched so I checked it out the other night. It was oddly entertaining...or maybe I've just been here too long.


----------



## Master slacker

jeb6294 said:


> You left out the best part!!! And no a winking smiley face is not going to cut it.


You talking about the post-club, back at crazy-mom's home, girl-wrastlin' time?


----------



## Master slacker

Oh, totally off key here, but after watching *Black Swan*, a really weird question popped into my head.

Would you let Natalie Portman fart on your leg?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

willsee said:


> Kevin Spacey really is a horrible boss


you ever see Swimming with Sharks? He was a bad boss in that one, too.


----------



## snickerd3

Has kevin spacey ever not played the bad guy? he is really good at it


----------



## Supe

I watched "Kick-Ass" last night thinking it would be terrible, but I actually really liked it. Despite having McLovin as one of the co-stars, it actually had some serious moments, and the fight scenes, even though most were with a 10 year old girl, were very Kill-Bill-esque. I'd watch it again.


----------



## willsee

snickerd3 said:


> Has kevin spacey ever not played the bad guy? he is really good at it


He wasn't in the Negotiator

He wasn't that bad in Se7en..lol


----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> Has kevin spacey ever not played the bad guy? he is really good at it


American Beauty? L.A. Confidential? Pay It Forward?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has kevin spacey ever not played the bad guy? he is really good at it
> 
> 
> 
> American Beauty? L.A. Confidential? Pay It Forward?
Click to expand...

The Shipping News. that movie where he thought he was an alien.


----------



## ALBin517

willsee said:


> Watched Horrible Bosses over the weekend
> I give it a 7/10
> 
> Jennifer Aniston is smoking like usual and is very aggresive and near nude
> 
> Kevin Spacey really is a horrible boss
> 
> Just a funny movie overall, better than Bad Teacher.



+1 on all counts.

Colin Farrell's character held his own as a horrible boss. Farrell was certainly out of his element playing a middle aged weasel with a greasy comb-over but he made me laugh.

The banter between the three subordinate pals was great as well.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> Has kevin spacey ever not played the bad guy? he is really good at it





willsee said:


> He wasn't in the Negotiator
> He wasn't that bad in Se7en..lol





roadwreck said:


> American Beauty? L.A. Confidential? Pay It Forward?





Capt Worley PE said:


> The Shipping News. that movie where he thought he was an alien.


K-Pax. And he was great in The Ref.


----------



## snickerd3

hope to see harry potter this weekend. Need to call the neighbor kid to see if she is free this weekend or mr snick and I will have to go in shifts.


----------



## willsee

Supe said:


> I watched "Kick-Ass" last night thinking it would be terrible, but I actually really liked it. Despite having McLovin as one of the co-stars, it actually had some serious moments, and the fight scenes, even though most were with a 10 year old girl, were very Kill-Bill-esque. I'd watch it again.


Agreed loved this movie as well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Taking Bumblebee to the drive-in on Saturday to see a double feature: Transformers 3 and Super 8.

I've already seen TF3, but I liked it so much I wanted to take the car to see it...


----------



## Wolverine

I was looking forward to the G-on-G scene in Black Swan as my payout for suffering through such a horribly creepy chick flick involving ballet dancers (seriously, there were no helicopters or explosions ANYWHERE!), but alas, I was so creeped out by that scene that it totally lost it's entertainment value for me. The last twenty minutes abandoned all perspective on what was real and not.

Saw the documentary "Restrepo" and really liked it. It chronicles the hardships of soldiers in Allfraggedupistan, doing their job and doing it well.

Salutations to Sapper and Jeb.


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


> I watched "Kick-Ass" last night thinking it would be terrible, but I actually really liked it. Despite having McLovin as one of the co-stars, it actually had some serious moments, and the fight scenes, even though most were with a 10 year old girl, were very Kill-Bill-esque. I'd watch it again.


That one surprised me too. I assumed it was going to be a Scott Pilgrim type movie geared towards teenagers.



Wolverine said:


> I was looking forward to the G-on-G scene in Black Swan as my payout for suffering through such a horribly creepy chick flick involving ballet dancers (seriously, there were no helicopters or explosions ANYWHERE!), but alas, I was so creeped out by that scene that it totally lost it's entertainment value for me. The last twenty minutes abandoned all perspective on what was real and not.
> Saw the documentary "Restrepo" and really liked it. It chronicles the hardships of soldiers in Allfraggedupistan, doing their job and doing it well.
> 
> Salutations to Sapper and Jeb.


Lost its entertainment value?!?! Yeah, you're gay.

I didn't like "Restrepo" just because it was too enfuriating. For all the crap they had to go through and then to just abandon the place. You hate to see any more casualties, but at the same time, leaving seems to invalidate the guys that had already been killed.


----------



## DVINNY

envirotex said:


> ....it was based on a short story written by Philip K. Dick in 1954. ...


His name was Phil Dick? Really. 

And obviously...

&lt;-----

I'm wanting to see Transformers 3, but haven't made it yet


----------



## goodal

I heard last night T3 has already made $700mil. Is it that good?


----------



## knight1fox3

badal said:


> I heard last night T3 has already made $700mil. Is it that good?


That is pretty good. I had no idea it was doing so well. It surpasses the #2 Titanic at $600mil. Avatar is the #1 to beat at $760mil. (source: IMDB All-Time Box Office)


----------



## willsee

Not quite $700MM

http://boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/

Transformer 3 Total Gross $261,078,700


----------



## knight1fox3

willsee said:


> Not quite $700MM
> http://boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/
> 
> Transformer 3 Total Gross $261,078,700


That seems more appropriate. I just haven't heard that it was busting the box office or anything.


----------



## envirotex

DVINNY said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was based on a short story written by Philip K. Dick in 1954. ...
> 
> 
> 
> His name was Phil Dick? Really.
> 
> And obviously...
> 
> &lt;-----
> 
> I'm wanting to see Transformers 3, but haven't made it yet
Click to expand...

Yes, really.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip_K._Dick


----------



## ALBin517

badal said:


> I heard last night T3 has already made $700mil. Is it that good?



I went to the noon showing of Transformers yesterday and it's the closest I've ever come to falling asleep in a movie theater.

I'm not sure how long I can be amused by watching one robot beat the hell out of another, but it's apparently far less than 2.5 hours.

I mean, I grew up with Transformers and always liked them. I also like conspiracy theory movies so the "dark side of the moon" theme sounded cool.

It just moved too slowly and the rockem sockem robots is stuff we've seen before. :2cents:


----------



## snickerd3

saw Harry potter this weekend. As closure of the movie storyline it was good. It left lots to be said if you followed the books. THey took quite a few liberties to get it to work and left out a LOT...but thats show biz.

Everyone has favorite parts that they want to see acted out and get disappointed when they are left out.


----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> saw Harry potter this weekend. As closure of the movie storyline it was good. It left lots to be said if you followed the books. THey took quite a few liberties to get it to work and left out a LOT...but thats show biz.
> Everyone has favorite parts that they want to see acted out and get disappointed when they are left out.


I really have very little interest in seeing the last movie. I thought the final book was terrible. I wouldn't have finished it had I not read the rest of the series already.


----------



## Supe

Watched Rango on Blu-Ray the other night. I really enjoyed it. You have to like things that are a little odd or off kilter to enjoy it, which is probably why I liked it more than most. Not much a movie for kids, though Junior liked it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I watched Get Him to the Greek over the weekend. It was surprisingly good, and had lots of laughs in it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Watched Rango on Blu-Ray the other night. I really enjoyed it. You have to like things that are a little odd or off kilter to enjoy it, which is probably why I liked it more than most. Not much a movie for kids, though Junior liked it.


Oh man, so you're rubbing off on her?


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Rango on Blu-Ray the other night. I really enjoyed it. You have to like things that are a little odd or off kilter to enjoy it, which is probably why I liked it more than most. Not much a movie for kids, though Junior liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, so you're rubbing off on her?
Click to expand...


When you've got a screen 10 times the size of you and audio set to reference levels right there in your own home, I'd probably be hard pressed to find something she wouldn't like, just due to the sheer "wow factor."


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Watched Rango on Blu-Ray the other night. I really enjoyed it. You have to like things that are a little odd or off kilter to enjoy it, which is probably why I liked it more than most. Not much a movie for kids, though Junior liked it.


i've been wanting to see that. will have to redbox


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw Cars 2 at the drive-in on Saturday. We all enjoyed it. My only comment on the movie is that it ended too quickly. Almost like it was originally a 2 hour movie, but they had to fit it into a 1.5 hour timeslot so they cut it all from the end.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> saw Harry potter this weekend. As closure of the movie storyline it was good. It left lots to be said if you followed the books. THey took quite a few liberties to get it to work and left out a LOT...but thats show biz.
> Everyone has favorite parts that they want to see acted out and get disappointed when they are left out.


Also saw HP. Really liked it and the way things were all tied up. A lot of great wizard/witch duels. Didn't read the last book so it was a good experience going through the movie not really knowing what would happen next. And it seems that is always the case with movies versus the books. You hope they cover the main parts but it just isn't practical to try and fit EVERYTHING in.

On a side note, REALLY looking forward to the final installment of The Dark Knight and the new Sherlock Holmes movie. :thumbs: They had previews for both of those movies.


----------



## snickerd3

thats what mr snick said his previws were for too...waited too long to get a sitter so we went in shifts with a minisnick handoff in the parking lot. He saw the 2d version I saw 3d so I had differrent previews. new movie by makers of 300...called immortals. Looks liek it could be good, lots of eye candy to get the significant others to go. wouls have prefered the previews mr snick got though


----------



## envirotex

Saw Harry Potter also, everyone in The Fam thought it was good. Some places during the film, the theater was really quiet, no pop corn munching, slurping, etc...I have read all books, and knew what was coming, it was really just seeing it all played out finally that was nice...

End of an era for the 15 y-o who has grown up reading the books and watching the films; I kind of wonder if he feels the same way that I felt after The Empire Strikes Back...


----------



## momech

We saw Cars 2 last night, also. For the bad reviews it's received, I didn't think it was too bad. Although entertaining in short clips, building the entire storyline around Mater was a stretch.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Faster this weekend with Billy Bob Thorton and Duane Johnson (The Rock). It looked pretty stupid in the ads, but generally, we've been surprisingly impressed by these guys' movies. Well, it was not to be with this one. It was pure dreck. Bily Bob bore a surprising resemblence to author Dean Koontz.

The Killing Jar was surprisingly good. Folks in a diner with one definite psycho and maybe more. It was also cool seeing Cheyenne from The Crush all grown up. Funniest line was some teenager telling the waitress she looked pretty good for an old broad, to which she replied, "I'm 32." Funny thing is that's kinda the way I felt as a teen, but now 32 sounds like a youngun.

Time and tide wait for no man.


----------



## roadwreck

I watched _Run, Fatboy, Run_ and maybe it's because I'm borderline delirious from training for my own marathon, but I actually thought it was pretty good.

I saw _True Grit_ last weekend and was woefully disappointed. So far the only best picture nominated movie that I thought was any good was _The King's Speech_.


----------



## Road Guy

watched Rango, it was dry, long and not very funny. I think Johny Dep needs to stick to Pirate movies...


----------



## cement

envirotex said:


> Saw Harry Potter also, everyone in The Fam thought it was good. Some places during the film, the theater was really quiet, no pop corn munching, slurping, etc...I have read all books, and knew what was coming, it was really just seeing it all played out finally that was nice...
> End of an era for the 15 y-o who has grown up reading the books and watching the films; I kind of wonder if he feels the same way that I felt after The Empire Strikes Back...


I saw it at one of thosee dine-in theaters with the overstuffed leather recliners and wait service. it was all quiet during the intense scenes, then you would hear all the chair leather shifting as people would take a breath.

I thought it was really good. Saw it in 3-D, and a chunk of Voldemort flew right past my ear at the end.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The guy sitting behind me at Harry Potter was so anxious that he kept tapping his foot on the back of my chair. After the 2nd wave, I turned around and told him to knock it off. He proceeded to move 3-4 seats down where he continued to kick the chair in front of him (this time unoccupied).


----------



## navyasw02

Saw Crazy Stupid Love last night and it was very entertaining. The ending was sappy, but overall it was a good movie.


----------



## Master slacker

Once again, I saw the quirky, but amusing, *Being John Malkovich*. The movie itself, seeing that the character of main focus is in the movie title and is the name of actor playing the character, is amusing. For those who haven't seen the movie, I'm not going to ruin one of the funnier parts, but to those who have...



> Malkovich?Malkovich Malkovich.
> 
> Malkovich Malkovich?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> MAL... KO... VICH!!!


:tv:


----------



## Supe

Saw Tron last night. It was OK, was hoping for a little more action. There's only so long you can sit there and go "oh, neat lights/cool grid scenery", which seemed to be the focus for most of the movie. I give it a B-. Two thumbs up for a screamin' hot Olivia Wilde and Beau Garrett though!


----------



## Dleg

I was stuck with Smurfs duty yesterday, while my wife got to see Captain America with my daughter. Smurfs was not nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be. But that ain't saying much.... Meanwhile, my wife and daughter said Captain America was pretty good.

Life's not fair.


----------



## Supe

Took Junior to see Harry Potter 3 today. Wasn't too impressed. Not much about any of the other characters, finding the last horcruxes was too easy, and the final "battle" was far from impressive. Cheese factor was also pretty high at the end. Started out better than it finished, IMO.


----------



## cdcengineer

We saw Harry Potter last week. I agree that cheese factor was up. I thought the beginning was cheesier than the end. It's like the production team said, "hey, let's cut back since we're going to get the crowds anyway". It was a good run up till this one. The computer animation and quality was way below even the first movie. Good story, but a little disappointed with the movie. No need to see this one on the big screen.


----------



## Dleg

I enjoyed the first few movies a lot more than any of the later ones. The first movies were just more fun, and took themselves a little less seriously.


----------



## Supe

Watched Sucker Punch last night. C- for the storyline/acting, A+ for Emily Browning as Babydoll, whose smokin' hotness will be forever emblazoned in my memories on those lonely nights.

I will say that Emily Browning, without the blonde pigtails and huge eyelashes, doesn't look anywhere NEAR as good as she does with them.


----------



## Road Guy

saw a preview for a movie coming out next summer, BAttleship. Looks wicked cool  A Navy Battle Group gets in a fight with some type of alien craft. Just saw a few minutes of previews, but a Battleship firing doing direct fire (point blank) at an alien space ship hovering over the water (whats not to like??)


----------



## Supe

Forgot to mention, the first few previews for The Dark Knight Rises came out during Harry Potter. Can't wait for that one!


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> saw a preview for a movie coming out next summer, BAttleship. Looks wicked cool  A Navy Battle Group gets in a fight with some type of alien craft. Just saw a few minutes of previews, but a Battleship firing doing direct fire (point blank) at an alien space ship hovering over the water (whats not to like??)


Oh boy... another alien movie...

Take the aliens out and just make a movie with battleships blowing sh*t up on the water for an hour and a half. I'd pay $8 to see that instead.


----------



## Supe

Watched "Nine" last night (the Tim Burton animated one). Definitely a bit dark for kids, but I enjoyed it. Wasn't great by any means, but the audio quality was some of the best I've heard on Blu-Ray thus far. Tons of LFE, and a lot of effects from the surround channels. At one point I thought I had fried one of my speakers, but as I listened, I realized it was actually a fire crackling in the background!


----------



## snickerd3

RIP Lt Hightower


----------



## envirotex

snickerd3 said:


> RIP Lt Hightower


Very sad...He was only 66.


----------



## Master slacker

GWS, Bubba.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> RIP Lt Hightower


lusone:


----------



## ALBin517

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Lt Hightower
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
Click to expand...


He had already made plans to come here for homecoming in October to see one of his Spartan teammates (Gene Washington) inducted into the MSU "Ring of Honor."


----------



## snickerd3

Saw Transformers 3 this weekend at the drive in...WTF is up with all the product placement...haven't seen a movie so blantant about it in awhile.

It was an ok movie...just another transformer movie.


----------



## Wolverine

Saw Blue Valentine over the weekend on DVD with Ryan Gosling and Michelle Williams.

It was not unwatchable, but the story line hit a little too close to home for me. It's about a stupid hot chick dating a douchebag who meets a decent but flawed man that treats her well and they run off together, then we get to watch as the relationship crumbles over time. It jumped around a lot in time (present/past), but MW spends enough time nekkid to compensate for that flaw.

On my rating scale:

Awesomeness = 4

Hotness = 10

Advanced weaponry/helicopters= 0

Cool monsters = 0


----------



## Master slacker

Saw *Shutter Island* over the past couple of nights. It's got Leo DiCapricorn with his bad Boston accent and the guy who played Gandhi in that Gandhi flick. It's an interesting movie, but no nekkid ladies. However, there was an impossibly large explosion of a car. The plot and storyline of the movie and how everything spins and eventually makes sense in the end are pretty damn good. I had hoped for a different ending since it was a little anti-climactic and blah.

3.5 out of 5


----------



## envirotex

Jane Eyre did not deserve all of those stars.


----------



## knight1fox3

The new Conan movie was pretty good.


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> ...and the guy who played Gandhi in that Gandhi flick.


Ben Kingsley?


----------



## Road Guy

envirotex said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Lt Hightower
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad...He was only 66.
Click to expand...


Hightower from Police Academy?


----------



## snickerd3

yep


----------



## Master slacker

roadwreck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the guy who played Gandhi in that Gandhi flick.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Kingsley?
Click to expand...

Winner winner chicken dinner.



Road Guy said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Lt Hightower
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad...He was only 66.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hightower from Police Academy?
Click to expand...

:wtlw:


----------



## Master slacker

On another note, I've seen lots of movies since *Shutter Island*, but have forgotten what they are and Netflix is blocked at work. Will try to update my motion picture escapades later.


----------



## Road Guy

is shutter island the one where they are in the orient and go to some island, a dude gets eaten by a shark, and some basically weird stuff goes on?


----------



## Master slacker

Nope. But a man-eating shark would have created a better ending.


----------



## willsee

I can't remember what I have seen lately

Crazy Stupid Love

Priest

Hellboy 2

Deja Vu


----------



## roadwreck

Saw_ The Fighter_ last night. Good movie.


----------



## ALBin517

Road Guy said:


> is shutter island the one where they are in the orient and go to some island, a dude gets eaten by a shark, and some basically weird stuff goes on?



Off the top of my head, I will go with _The Beach _.


----------



## Road Guy

That's the one I was thinking about!


----------



## jeb6294

Went and saw Cowboys -vs- Aliens the other night just because we got there too late to see anything else. It was pretty corny but it was entertaining enough to watch.


----------



## Master slacker

It's not a movie, but I just finished watching the *Fullmetal Alchemist* anime series. If you're a fan of anime, this is a highly recommended series. Even my wife watched some of it and she doesn't like most of my movie or tv choices. Fantastic story line and execution.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> It's not a movie, but I just finished watching the *Fullmetal Alchemist* anime series. If you're a fan of anime, this is a highly recommended series. Even my wife watched some of it and she doesn't like most of my movie or tv choices. Fantastic story line and execution.



I'm not at all an anime fan, but I will agree with you here. I watched FMA in it's entirety.

An even better series was Cowboy Bebop. I was literally teetering on the edge of my chair during the final episode. Great music, too.


----------



## Master slacker

I watched *Cowboy Bebop* as well. I got hooked on these "newer" animes from Adult Swim. Not really sure what's going to be on my list next, though.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> I watched *Cowboy Bebop* as well. I got hooked on these "newer" animes from Adult Swim. Not really sure what's going to be on my list next, though.


Same here. Otherwise, I'd never watch them. Ghost in the Shell is supposed to be pretty good, but they never played enough episodes consecutively for me to figure out what the hell was going on, other than the fact that it starred a lesbian cyborg.


----------



## Master slacker

*Ghost in the Shell* started me on anime many moons ago. Then I saw *Akira*. Legendary as it is, I thought it was OK. Then came *Dragonball* and then *Gundam Wing*. After that, it's a blur.


----------



## snickerd3

went to see The Help this weekend. It was a good movie, not great but not bad. So sad society was like that in the 60s. Definitely had some hilarious moments.


----------



## navyasw02

Saw Apollo 18, it's a turd.


----------



## Dleg

I saw Rise of the Planet of the Apes this weekend with my son. I thought it was pretty cool, despite a lot of not so good reviews.

One of the few non-children films I have been able to watch recently was _Paul_. I thought it was pretty funny, but not quite the laughs-per-minute that I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Supe

Shrek Forever After - a stinker, with a handful of laughs

Black Swan - Not as bad as I thought it was going to be. It's fair share of creepy moments, though the makeout scene was nowhere near as steamy as I was hoping for. If your wife/girlfriend begs to watch it, just smile and nod and let her think that you're taking one for the team.


----------



## navyasw02

Supe said:


> Shrek Forever After - a stinker, with a handful of laughs
> 
> Black Swan - Not as bad as I thought it was going to be. It's fair share of creepy moments, though the makeout scene was nowhere near as steamy as I was hoping for. If your wife/girlfriend begs to watch it, just smile and nod and let her think that you're taking one for the team.


I'll watch Natalie Portman and/or Mila Kunis read a phonebook.


----------



## Supe

Portman looked a bit sketchy in this film. Clearly cut some weight to pass as a bulimic ballerina. Kunis though, well, she was as hot as ever.


----------



## willsee

Saw The Debt

Pretty good but wasn't as much action and/or conspiracy as i thought was going to be.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw _The Other Woman_. Natalie Portman was pretty good in it. Movie was generally OK, but nothing great.

Also saw _11:14_, and it was flat out awesome. Great storyline, bouncing back and forth in time around an event that happens at (duh) 11:14. Never realized how bewbaliciaous Rachel-Leigh Cook was.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just rewatched Labyrinth. Awesomely epic.


----------



## snickerd3

^great movie


----------



## Master slacker

I still haven't gotten around to Netflix to post up my recent watches. However, from memory, here is what I have seen:

*The Gumball Rally*

Smokey and the Bandit

Fullmetal Alchemist: The Movie: Conqueror of Shamballa

Trick 'r Treat

There are more and I'll give my crappy reviews at some point.


----------



## willsee

Recently Watched:

Limitless

My Soul to take

Something Borrowed

Don't waste your time...limitless is ok


----------



## Supe

Watched Thor last night. What a stinker. Boring, and surprisingly, VERY poor production values. The animation/CGI looked really bad, and half the movie was out of focus.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Watched Thor last night. What a stinker. Boring, and surprisingly, VERY poor production values. *The animation/CGI looked really bad*, and half the movie was out of focus.


THIS!!!!


----------



## Road Guy

I am going to watch "The Burbs" and "The Great Outdoors w.John Candy" tonight...

I kind of miss going to a video store and walking around looking at movies, the redboxes and such are most always out of what you want to see (if you dont plan days in advance) and netflix online is getting worse in terms of movie content...


----------



## willsee

Road Guy said:


> I kind of miss going to a video store and walking around looking at movies, the redboxes and such are most always out of what you want to see (if you dont plan days in advance) and netflix online is getting worse in terms of movie content...


We have a video store that we started going to more and more just walk around, pick up movies, look at the box and decide what we want.

More older movies as well


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> ... and netflix online is getting worse in terms of movie content...


All depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Road Guy

soft porn


----------



## Master slacker

It does have some nip flicks. Mostly foreign... or 80's-ish.


----------



## roadwreck

Road Guy said:


> ...and netflix online is getting worse in terms of movie content...


I saw an article yesterday saying that Netflix saw a much larger then expected drop in the number of subscribers after their "price increase". As a result their stock took a big hit yesterday. The article speculated that this would make it even more difficult for Netflix to come to terms with movie studios for streaming rights to their material. They were also losing their content from Starz, which was actually a pretty decent chunk of their "good" streaming movies.

I'm actually one of the people that dumped Netflix. The "price hike" wasn't the major factor for us canceling their service, it just made me reexamine their service, and I just didn't feel like it was worth it for us anymore. We were barely watching the dvds anymore. To watch more then one a week was a struggle and literally the only thing I would watch on streaming was episodes of Top Gear (the British version). That didn't seem worth $16 a month.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> I'm actually one of the people that dumped Netflix. The "price hike" wasn't the major factor for us canceling their service, it just made me reexamine their service, and I just didn't feel like it was worth it for us anymore. We were barely watching the dvds anymore. To watch more then one a week was a struggle and literally the only thing I would watch on streaming was episodes of Top Gear (the British version). That didn't seem worth $16 a month.


We don't stream, but we watch two movies a week plus keep at least one cable series going (currently SoA season 2) when there's nothing to watch, so the $18/month works out pretty well for us.


----------



## Road Guy

we just do the online, I read in money magazine that netflix wants to permanantly drop the mail in program and go 100% online, which they said was part of their strategy in the price increase...

Were trying to catch up on weeds, so its cheaper than HBO, but sometimes I spend 20 minutes trying to find something to watch, then we get agitated and go play left 4 dead on the xobx...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> we just do the online, I read in money magazine that netflix wants to permanantly drop the mail in program and go 100% online, which they said was part of their strategy in the price increase...


Never heard that. And there was no price increase fo mail-in only...


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we just do the online, I read in money magazine that netflix wants to permanantly drop the mail in program and go 100% online, which they said was part of their strategy in the price increase...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that. And there was no price increase fo mail-in only...
Click to expand...

Streaming only is definitely their plan for the future and makes up the majority of their users now. The article I read indicated they have just under 3 million dvd customers and just under 10 million streaming customers.


----------



## ALBin517

Contagion was OK.

It started good but went slow in the middle.

It was weird in that I'm still not sure who "the star" of the movie was.

I didn't get the whole story with Jude Law's character - seems like he could have been lifted right out of the movie.


----------



## ALBin517

snickerd3 said:


> The Help ... had some hilarious moments.






navyasw02 said:


> Saw Apollo 18, it's a turd.



Connected? :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3

ALBin517 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Help ... had some hilarious moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Apollo 18, it's a turd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Connected? :dunno:
Click to expand...

:lmao:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we just do the online, I read in money magazine that netflix wants to permanantly drop the mail in program and go 100% online, which they said was part of their strategy in the price increase...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that. And there was no price increase fo mail-in only...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Streaming only is definitely their plan for the future and makes up the majority of their users now. The article I read indicated they have just under 3 million dvd customers and just under 10 million streaming customers.
Click to expand...

Something isn't adding up, since they have 24 million customers...


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we just do the online, I read in money magazine that netflix wants to permanantly drop the mail in program and go 100% online, which they said was part of their strategy in the price increase...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that. And there was no price increase fo mail-in only...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Streaming only is definitely their plan for the future and makes up the majority of their users now. The article I read indicated they have just under 3 million dvd customers and just under 10 million streaming customers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something isn't adding up, since they have 24 million customers...
Click to expand...

I don't think those numbers include people who have both streaming and dvd's.

http://www.investorplace.com/2011/09/netfl...scription-plan/



> The company announced it now tallied 2.2 million DVD-only customers in the U.S., a dramatic 26% shortfall. The streaming video numbers also missed the mark, with only 9.8 million down from a 10 million projection. That’s a 1 million loss to the total headcount of viewers.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> we just do the online, I read in money magazine that netflix wants to permanantly drop the mail in program and go 100% online, which they said was part of their strategy in the price increase...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that. And there was no price increase fo mail-in only...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Streaming only is definitely their plan for the future and makes up the majority of their users now. The article I read indicated they have just under 3 million dvd customers and just under 10 million streaming customers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something isn't adding up, since they have 24 million customers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think those numbers include people who have both streaming and dvd's.
> 
> http://www.investorplace.com/2011/09/netfl...scription-plan/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company announced it now tallied 2.2 million DVD-only customers in the U.S., a dramatic 26% shortfall. The streaming video numbers also missed the mark, with only 9.8 million down from a 10 million projection. That’s a 1 million loss to the total headcount of viewers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dang, no wonder the new releases list has been looking so sparse lately.

Good explanation of the numbers (w/Venn diagrams!) here: http://mashable.com/2011/09/15/netflix-customers/


----------



## mizzoueng

Master slacker said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist: The Movie: Conqueror of Shamballa


How was this? I have been watching the series on Adult Swim (well, DVR'ing) and its a good show, but really really slow. Lots of dialog.


----------



## Master slacker

With 51 episodes, it's going to take a while. 

The TV series isn't the entire manga, so it's still not done after 51 shows. The last of the story is the movie itself. It was pretty good, but a little on the odd side. Some of the animation is different from the series (use of computer animation) and that put me off just a bit. On the whole, I guess it was a good closeout to the story even though I wish the ending were different.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> With 51 episodes, it's going to take a while.
> The TV series isn't the entire manga, so it's still not done after 51 shows. The last of the story is the movie itself. It was pretty good, but a little on the odd side. Some of the animation is different from the series (use of computer animation) and that put me off just a bit. On the whole, I guess it was a good closeout to the story even though I wish the ending were different.


I concur. I have it on DVD somewhere, and I liked it. Definitely worth the watch if you've seen the rest of the series, but I would only watch it after you've seen the series finale. I though the CGI stuff in it was kind of cool.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Just rewatched Labyrinth. Awesomely epic.





snickerd3 said:


> ^great movie


You seriously never saw that before??? The Munchkin King? Whisky......Tango......Foxtrot....


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I am going to watch "The Burbs" and "The Great Outdoors w.John Candy" tonight...
> I kind of miss going to a video store and walking around looking at movies, the redboxes and such are most always out of what you want to see (if you dont plan days in advance) and netflix online is getting worse in terms of movie content...


lusone: lusone:

"Who wants to take a ride in SUCK MY WAKE?"


----------



## knight1fox3

Also just picked this bad boy up and it is marvelous! :thumbs:


----------



## navyasw02

knight1fox3 said:


> Also just picked this bad boy up and it is marvelous! :thumbs:


Did George Lucas do any more "enhancements" on the original trilogy? If so, I might skip it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just *rewatched* Labyrinth. Awesomely epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^great movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seriously never saw that before??? The Munchkin King? Whisky......Tango......Foxtrot....
Click to expand...

Note the bolded. It was one of my favorites growing up.


----------



## Master slacker

I don't imagine the next few years of movies released will be extraordinary. It seems as if everything is being remade into 3D. Personally, I couldn't care less about seeing *Top Gun* in three dimensions.

SPOILER ALERT!!!

Goose still dies.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just *rewatched* Labyrinth. Awesomely epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^great movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seriously never saw that before??? The Munchkin King? Whisky......Tango......Foxtrot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note the bolded. It was one of my favorites growing up.
Click to expand...

Oops my bad. Just saw that. Yeah definitely a great childhood movie, albeit very strange. Perfect part for David Bowie.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> I don't imagine the next few years of movies released will be extraordinary. It seems as if everything is being remade into 3D. Personally, I couldn't care less about seeing *Top Gun* in three dimensions.


Agreed. Also heard that there may be a possibility some of the classics are being re-made. Booo...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

navyasw02 said:


> Did George Lucas do any more "enhancements" on the original trilogy? If so, I might skip it.


I have heard, but am too disinterested to investigate, that there are lots of subtle changes in all of the movies in the new blu-ray versions. Star Wars ep. IV has to be the most edited movie in history. It has been in the editing room for over 30 years.


----------



## Supe

Bought "Guardians of Ga'Hooel" for junior and watched it tonight. Not too scary for the little ones, enough of a "serious" plot and action for the grown ups, and some great animation and soundtrack. All in all, a good one for the family to watch. Best part about it though, that god awful "30 Seconds to Mars" song that is in just about every frickin' preview is nowhere to be heard!


----------



## snickerd3

^ is that the owl movie?


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> ^ is that the owl movie?


Yes it is.


----------



## Road Guy

I dont get the big draw for the 3D movie either, it gives me and everyone in my family a headache to watch..

We have a 3D tv and watched avatar at home in 3D, but in all reality it just wasnt a big deal.. I dont want to wear glasses at home while I watch a movie??


----------



## Supe

The fate of the 3D movie is teetering back and forth. When you look at recent numbers, the 2D stuff is still blowing the 3D out of the water, and the trends for who is opting to see what version is landsliding back to the 2D stuff. The fact is that a) it's not any better, b ) it's way more expensive, c ) it's still a novelty with no standard as far as passive vs. active and the other format wars are concerned.

Personally, I hope it tanks. I don't want to have to buy another projector, and my depth of field is just dandy with 1080p 2D images at 120" diameter.


----------



## willsee

Cedar Rapids - Decent funny movie for $1

Source Code - Unstoppable meets the Matrix? I didn't think it was as good as everyone was telling me.

Drive - Awfully painfully slow...just awful


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> The fate of the 3D movie is teetering back and forth. When you look at recent numbers, the 2D stuff is still blowing the 3D out of the water, and the trends for who is opting to see what version is landsliding back to the 2D stuff. The fact is that a) it's not any better, b ) it's way more expensive, c ) it's still a novelty with no standard as far as passive vs. active and the other format wars are concerned.
> Personally, I hope it tanks. I don't want to have to buy another projector, and my depth of field is just dandy with 1080p 2D images at 120" diameter.


not a huge 3D fan...trying to wear 2 pairs of glasses sucked. it made you feel more like you were there, but not like the in your face 3D antics of years past


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/netflix


----------



## Dleg

ALBin517 said:


> Contagion was OK.
> It started good but went slow in the middle.
> 
> It was weird in that I'm still not sure who "the star" of the movie was.
> 
> I didn't get the whole story with Jude Law's character - seems like he could have been lifted right out of the movie.


I liked it, but maybe just because it had a bunch of U.S. Public Health Service officers in it.

But then again, I didn't like it because it never identified them as PHS officers. For all the audience knew, they were just seeing Naval officers.

At any rate, I thought it was a very technically accurate movie. Which makes all the more scary. But, as a movie, I think it was lacking just a little. It watched more like a CDC docu-drama.

I know where the Jude Law character came from - he was put in there in a nod to all the anti-vaccination hype out there that is fueled by celebrities, talk-show hosts, and other non-science sources. You know, like Jim Carey, Jennifer McCarthy, Don Imus, etc. There was an excellent NOVA within the past year that dug into this phenomenon. It's a serious threat to public health, in the most "public" of ways. And the scary thing is that there seems to be no fighting it - the internet has empowered every possible variation of paranoia and distrust of authority known to exist. So, the Jude Law character was a very real possibility, although they could have exploited it a little further for better dramatic effect.


----------



## ALBin517

Dleg said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contagion was OK.
> It started good but went slow in the middle.
> 
> It was weird in that I'm still not sure who "the star" of the movie was.
> 
> I didn't get the whole story with Jude Law's character - seems like he could have been lifted right out of the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it, but maybe just because it had a bunch of U.S. Public Health Service officers in it.
> 
> But then again, I didn't like it because it never identified them as PHS officers. For all the audience knew, they were just seeing Naval officers.
Click to expand...

Was that the story with _Breaking Bad / Malcom in the Middle _guy? I was thinking he had about the fanciest, girliest looking, military-style uniform that I'd ever seen.

Looked like he was wearing a Class A naval uniform but with a large, shiny collar befitting a Broadway musical.


----------



## Dleg

I don't know who that is, but I assume you are talking about the 'Rear Admiral' character who was a higher-up in the CDC. Yes, he was an officer with the US Public Health Service Commissioned Corps. The uniform is the same as the Navy wears, with only minor differences in the details of the device pins and different ribbons. No difference on the collar.


----------



## Master slacker

We saw *The Last Lullaby* last night and that is a fantastic movie! Simple plot, but fun to watch.


----------



## envirotex

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Thor last night. What a stinker. Boring, and surprisingly, VERY poor production values. *The animation/CGI looked really bad*, and half the movie was out of focus.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!!!!
Click to expand...


Finally saw this last night.

I'll admit that the production value was not very good, however, my boys really liked it, and WOW, Chris Hemsworth without a shirt, so I guess the target audience was pleased. 

"I need a horse."

"We don't have horses. Just dogs, cats, birds. "

"Then give me one of those large enough to ride. "


----------



## Dark Knight

X-Men first class...

Entertaining and not bad at all.

Disclaimer: If I was a movie critique writer, would not be putting my hands into hot electrical equipment.


----------



## snickerd3

Dark Knight said:


> X-Men first class...
> Entertaining and not bad at all.
> 
> Disclaimer: If I was a movie critique writer, would not be putting my hands into hot electrical equipment.


I really need to rent that again, the film melted with like less than 10 minutes left to the movie. They got it spliced back together and started it again, but I wonder how much was lost.


----------



## jeb6294

Got home from work yesterday and found out the wife had gotten Bridesmades on-demand so we had it for the day. What a piece of $hit. I remember all the hype when it came out that it was supposed to be the female version of The Hangover and be just as funny. It was basically just a typical chick movie with a (very) few funny parts. The two "stars" did do an admirable job of upholding the theory that absolutely nobody from Saturday Night Live can act worth a crap.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

envirotex said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Thor last night. What a stinker. Boring, and surprisingly, VERY poor production values. *The animation/CGI looked really bad*, and half the movie was out of focus.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally saw this last night.
> 
> I'll admit that the production value was not very good, however, my boys really liked it, and WOW, Chris Hemsworth without a shirt, so I guess the target audience was pleased.
> 
> "I need a horse."
> 
> "We don't have horses. Just dogs, cats, birds. "
> 
> "Then give me one of those large enough to ride. "
Click to expand...

Our turn to see it last night. It was entertaining, although cheesy as hell. Time to send it back to Netflix and not worry about seeing it again.


----------



## Road Guy

jeb6294 said:


> Got home from work yesterday and found out the wife had gotten Bridesmades on-demand so we had it for the day. What a piece of $hit. I remember all the hype when it came out that it was supposed to be the female version of The Hangover and be just as funny. It was basically just a typical chick movie with a (very) few funny parts. The two "stars" did do an admirable job of upholding the theory that absolutely nobody from Saturday Night Live can act worth a crap.



RE:Acting..Well no one from SNL since 1992.. 

But I agree, we rented this last night, holy shit not only is it not funny, its actually a very sad movie...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got home from work yesterday and found out the wife had gotten Bridesmades on-demand so we had it for the day. What a piece of $hit. I remember all the hype when it came out that it was supposed to be the female version of The Hangover and be just as funny. It was basically just a typical chick movie with a (very) few funny parts. The two "stars" did do an admirable job of upholding the theory that absolutely nobody from Saturday Night Live can act worth a crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RE:Acting..Well no one from SNL since 1992..
> 
> But I agree, we rented this last night, holy shit not only is it not funny, its actually a very sad movie...
Click to expand...

Really? I may have to banish it from my Netflix queue then.


----------



## willsee

To each their own

I watched Bridemaids and loved it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watched Sucker Punch over the weekend. I really enjoyed it, loved the graphics, and liked how the entire story kept you intrigued as to what happens next.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Watche The Rite with Anthony Hopkins. Pretty decent, but predictable story that was let down by too many subtitles. If I wanted to read, I'd pick up a book.


----------



## envirotex

We watched X-Men First Class and Win Win this weekend.

X-men was good. I liked getting all of the background on the story, but never read the comic so I'm not sure that all of it agrees. Never knew that Xavier and Magneto were best friends...

Win Win was just really good.


----------



## ALBin517

We met friends and saw Abduction. I'd give it about a 5 out of 10.

It had its moments... more of a teen and chick flick though.


----------



## envirotex

willsee said:


> To each their ownI watched Bridemaids and loved it



I liked it too, but it was not as advertised.


----------



## Supe

Bought Transformers 3 this afternoon. Even if the movie/story sucks, I have a feeling the audio and video will be epic in the upstairs theater.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Supe said:


> Bought Transformers 3 this afternoon. Even if the movie/story sucks, I have a feeling the audio and video will be epic in the upstairs theater.


I'm waiting for the Blue-Ray trilogy to come out before I buy it.


----------



## Supe

It was exactly as I had imagined - an incredibly epic, and average movie. I still can't get over the schnozz on the replacement girl. Really makes me wonder what, if anything, they can do for a 4th movie in light of the ending.


----------



## Master slacker

Wait, club thumbs wasn't in the latest movie?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Wait, club thumbs wasn't in the latest movie?


Nope, she was replaced by some British blond chick

http://m.imdb.com/name/nm2492819/


----------



## Supe

Yup. Killer body (they certainly weren't shy about that in the movie), but a nose like the back end of a dog.


----------



## snickerd3

So I'm half way through reading The Help. By this time in the movie I think I had laughed my ass off and teared up at least twice. Either it isn't as emotional second time through the storyline or the movie visuals just had a bigger impact.


----------



## envirotex

So Captain America...buy or rent? Keep in mind I have 10 and 15 yo boys...


----------



## Wolverine

Just saw C.A. over the weekend and it's watchable... not magnificent, but watchable. The ten year old will certainly dig it.

The storyline is not bad as far as the character development of C.A., but villian Red Skull reminded me a little bit of Jim Carrey in The Mask, only red, and with surprisingly infinite resources considering that he ticks off both the Allies and the Axis. His gargantuan machinations cross the line into Wild Wild West territory (an unwatchable movie).

I rarely see movies twice so I can't comment on the buy or rent.


----------



## Ble_PE

Finally got around to watching Transformers 3 on Bluray this weekend. I bought it with a Best Buy gift card when it came out and it's been sitting on the shelf ever since. I liked it a lot, but then again I'm pretty easy to please with action movies. It was nice to sit down and watch a movie with the wife for a change.


----------



## rktman

I've not been following this thread that much but,

Transformers 3, rental only - too long &amp; just maddening to watch the building scenes from an engineering background.

Xmen First Class, worth watching

Captn America, worth watching

Sucker Punch, I literally walked out of this crap fest. It's probably just me but I absolutely hate the movies about peoples dreams (including Inception). It seems I can't pretend more than 1 level deep.

No Strings Attached, good chick flick to watch with wife (not kid friendly).


----------



## snickerd3

haven't been the movies since early september to see The Help. But will be going in a few weeks to see part 1 of Breaking dawn.


----------



## envirotex

Ended up buying Captain America; it has already been watched twice so it's probably good enough to keep in queue. We always have to have a few for road trips. What did we used to do on the family trips before portable DVD players and laptops? Oh wait, I remember..."Would you stop looking at me?, Mom, make him stop looking at me." Or playing license plate bingo, but we still do that...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

rktman said:


> I've not been following this thread that much but,
> 
> Transformers 3, rental only - too long &amp; just maddening to watch the building scenes from an engineering background.
> 
> Xmen First Class, worth watching
> 
> Captn America, worth watching
> 
> Sucker Punch, I literally walked out of this crap fest. It's probably just me but I absolutely hate the movies about peoples dreams (including Inception). It seems I can't pretend more than 1 level deep.
> 
> No Strings Attached, good chick flick to watch with wife (not kid friendly).


I really liked both Transformers 3 and Sucker Punch. I do agree that TF3 had a few issues (like all 3 TF movies) with character managment, logistics, etc, but I still like them as a whole. I really liked Sucker Punch's twists and turns and even the soundtrack (downloaded it last week). It even provided inspiration for my wife's halloween costume


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My costume continued the military/movie theme too:


----------



## rktman

Dexman PE said:


> rktman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not been following this thread that much but,
> 
> Transformers 3, rental only - too long &amp; just maddening to watch the building scenes from an engineering background.
> 
> Xmen First Class, worth watching
> 
> Captn America, worth watching
> 
> Sucker Punch, I literally walked out of this crap fest. It's probably just me but I absolutely hate the movies about peoples dreams (including Inception). It seems I can't pretend more than 1 level deep.
> 
> No Strings Attached, good chick flick to watch with wife (not kid friendly).
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked both Transformers 3 and Sucker Punch. I do agree that TF3 had a few issues (like all 3 TF movies) with character managment, logistics, etc, but I still like them as a whole. I really liked Sucker Punch's twists and turns and even the soundtrack (downloaded it last week). It even provided inspiration for my wife's halloween costume
Click to expand...

OK My argument is lost against S.P. !


----------



## pbrme

Anyone check out the immortals yet???? want to, need toooooo


----------



## snickerd3

saw breaking dawn part 1 last night. lived up to the hype and reviews were spot on, a wedding, a honeymoon, and a slightly gruesome birth. A cheesy movie that people who don't follow the books will think is horrible. I still think they could have done it in one movie...it would just have been like LOTRs long.

If you go, stay for the entire credits there is extra footage at the end.


----------



## envirotex

^^^Taking my 15yo son and his girlfriend to see it this week...they are my cover


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wife picked up the entire Harry Potter blue-ray set and is insisting on doing an all-day marathon on Thanksgiving day...


----------



## envirotex

^^^Awesome! What time do we start? When's the turkey ready?


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Anyone check out the immortals yet???? want to, need toooooo


Finally went and say this... don't bother. Save your money for when it comes out.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> saw breaking dawn part 1 last night. lived up to the hype and reviews were spot on, a wedding, a honeymoon, and a slightly gruesome birth. A cheesy movie that people who don't follow the books will think is horrible. I still think they could have done it in one movie...it would just have been like LOTRs long.
> 
> If you go, stay for the entire credits there is extra footage at the end.


Did she choose beastiality or necrophilia?


----------



## snickerd3

necrophilia all the way!!


----------



## Supe

Horrible Bosses - OK rental. Had its moments, Jennifer Aniston looked hotter than ever.


----------



## Master slacker

Saw *Interview with a Vampire *last night. I understand why it was filmed in San Francisco... :laugh:


----------



## Wolverine

"All Good Things", with Ryan Gosling and Kirsten Dunst.

Odd... Not bad, but odd. Chick flick mostly (zero helicopters, zero explosions) about an unsolved missing person, but it was watchable.

Guy goes off the tracks over time, but it takes a looong time for the train to derail, and then when it finally does, it goes waaay off the tracks and you get left with a mild case of "Okay...wait a minute...wha'...?? ". Not a bad rental and supposedly based on a true story. They put a lot of effort into the details and the story is good, just a little slow and I think Gosling doesn't do sinister very well. Dunst is good though. Very good.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^And she got nekkid.


----------



## Kephart P.E.

Saw "Drive" a couple weeks ago. I loved it! If you are into that whole, Grindhouse retro type of thing. Of course with a new baby, I don't get out much anymore.

Redeemed Ryan Gosling in my mind, that guy had a bunch to make up for The Notebook.


----------



## Wolverine

The Devils Double:

Helicopters - check

Explosions - check

Hot chicks - check

Gratuitous violence - check

Gratuitous nekkidness - check (minus 1 point for sausage though)

Car chases - check

Historical significance - check

Edge of your seat action - small check (some of the action was predictable)

Based on a true story - myeh, no, no check...I'm pretty sure it's a complete fabrication

So it's the (supposed) story of Uday Hussein's body double, pretty much Scarface meets Caligula meets Bourne Identity, with lots of subtle and not-so-subtle (er, _graphic_) references to bad stuff the Hussein Boys were famous for. Great acting. Kind of slows down and starts to get lost near the end, but comes back with an exciting (but almost certainly fictitious) finale. A fair amount of blood and guts, some disturbing images, and a little bit of plagiarization from other Super-Evil-Guy movies, but overall I liked it. The only thing that would have made it better is if they had led off with "This is the story of Latif who _claims _to have been Udays double, all though there are no living witnesses". Presented as fact, it's a little thin.

One brilliantly subtle part: Fake Saddam tells Fake Uday to go give a fake rally to the troops while the coalition is humiliating them in Kuwait during Gulfwar 1. The eye rolling by Latif as the only one who gets the irony is Oscar worthy.


----------



## Supe

Going to have to pick that one up from Redbox. Only heard about it two weeks ago or so.


----------



## Master slacker

Let's get this thing rolling again. There are a million movies we've seen since the last post. Well, maybe more like five. Had to review the latest and most awesome movie I have seen in a while.






*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*... No, not the new American-made flick which, I'm sure, has lots of unnecessary special effects and explosions, but the Danish / Swedish version made in 2009. I didn't read the book and don't plan to, but this is a pretty damn good story. It's not one of those crime / murder / mystery / whodunnit movies where you get lost in the details. It's straight forward enough for me to follow AND it's subtitled (Swedish folk typically don't make movies in English). Foreign, subtitled movies should make it a more difficult movie to follow, but, again, it's straight forward. The chick is pretty attractive for punk / weirdish chicks, though my moobs are bigger than her boobs by a HUGE margin (I'm not a big guy, BTW). Yes, I had to review the boobs. I give the movie 4.5 stars. I give her boobs 0.5 stars.

*Jackass 3*... sucked. Sucked real bad. Abomination. This movie is just dumb. My wife followed Jackass in its EARLY days and those were funny. Even the first movie was decent. It all went downhill fast after that. Avoid *Jackass 3* unless you hate your life and want to hate it more for two hours.


----------



## willsee

Wife and I saw The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo earlier last year and both really enjoyed it (Swedish version).

I saw Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol last weekend and enjoyed it. Had car chases, Cruise climbing the Burj Dubai, and chicks. It was an action movie and similar to the other Mission Impossible movies.


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*... No, not the new American-made flick which, I'm sure, has lots of unnecessary special effects and explosions, but the Danish / Swedish version made in 2009. I didn't read the book and don't plan to, but this is a pretty damn good story. It's not one of those crime / murder / mystery / whodunnit movies where you get lost in the details. It's straight forward enough for me to follow AND it's subtitled (Swedish folk typically don't make movies in English). Foreign, subtitled movies should make it a more difficult movie to follow, but, again, it's straight forward. The chick is pretty attractive for punk / weirdish chicks, though my moobs are bigger than her boobs by a HUGE margin (I'm not a big guy, BTW). Yes, I had to review the boobs. I give the movie 4.5 stars. I give her boobs 0.5 stars.


I watched all three of them probably a little over a year ago now. I thought they were all pretty good although the first was probably the best.

I seem to recall the second a third movies had the option for an English dubbed audio track and watching like this was just to distracting. After watching about 5 minutes of the movie I couldn't take it any longer and switched it back to the subtitles.

I'm curious to see what the remake will be like.


----------



## snickerd3

that book was horrible...there might be a few scenes that would be worth a big screen view if they included them...


----------



## roadwreck

My wife read the books and said they were terrible to read (which is why I didn't bother). She thought there must have been something lost in the translation because they didn't flow very well.

Why she continued to read them if they were that bad I don't know. If I start a book and don't like it I stop reading it. If she starts a book and doesn't like it she feels compelled to finish it anyway, and in this case she felt compelled to read the whole series. Explain that to me. :dunno:


----------



## Master slacker

Forgot about this little gem we saw last week - *Troll Hunter*.






No, I'm not kidding. We watched this movie. Don't believe the quoted review on the movie print. It passed an hour and a half of our time and was entertaining, I guess. Being on Netflix instant, the image wasn't that large, so we didn't pay much attention to it. It's a "documentary" and starts with statements wanting you to believe the movie is real and indisputable. Ok. Whatever. Even if you were the firmest of believers in that, you disbelieve around 15 minutes into the movie. Again, another foreign movie with subtitles. I won't go on any more. Below tells the story of this diamond in the rough:

*Budget*

NOK 19,900,000 (estimated)

$3,500,000 (estimated)

*Opening Weekend*

$5,585 ( USA ) (12 June 2011) (1 Screen)

*Gross*

$252,652 ( USA ) (18 September 2011)


----------



## Wolverine

I just finished watching "Cowboys &amp; Aliens".

OMG. What can I say? This movie is everything you could possibly imagine it could be.

It has cowboys.

It has aliens.

It has cowboys fighting aliens.

It has Good Guys. It has Bad Guys. It has bandits. It has Apaches. It has Good Guys fighting Bad Guys fighting Bandits fighting Apaches, and then everybody teams up to fight aliens. HOW FLUFFING AWESOME IS THAT? Nevermind, don't answer, the answer is that it is pretty fluffing awesome.

The only flaw I can find with tnis movie is that it only shows 25% of Olivia Wilde nekkid, and it's not the woohoo 25%; it's just the 25% that makes you wish you could see 100%; or maybe just 75%. I would settle for 66%: maybe just 47%.

In summary, if you like Cowboys, and you like Aliens, you will LOVE Cowboys &amp; Aliens.


----------



## Road Guy

+1 for cowboys and aliens, it's not gonna win any awards but it was entertaining!


----------



## Dleg

My life sucks. We can never get a babysitter, so all we see anymore are kids movies.

That said, I saw my first 3-D movies this past thanksgiving (Happy Feet 2 and Arthur Christmas), while on vacation. We enjoyed it, and simultaneously were in the market for a new TV, so we ended up buying a new 3D TV, and we've been enjoying them in our home for the past couple of weeks. Fortunately our local video store has a stock of 3d Blu Rays, and we are just about the only ones renting them so far.


----------



## Master slacker

To continue the Scandenavian movie experience, we watched *The Girl Who Played with Fire *this weekend.






It lives up to the expectations of sequels. Most notably for not being as good as the first movie. It was pretty good, but was a bit off in the whole plot organization thing. It started out being about girl trafficking and then the focus turned to a single person. I know movie plots evolve as movies go on. It's just that this plot transition felt odd. Other than that, the soft core lesbian action is noteworthy except for the fact that Lisbeth still has boy boobs. In the end, it is an alright movie - 3.5 stars. Soft core lesbo action, 4 stars.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The only Scandanavian movie we've seen was Let the Right One In, which was far, far better than the American remake, Let Me In. Great take on the vampire story.


----------



## Master slacker

Finished watching the Scandanavian-made *The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest*.







Unlike the 2nd movie of this series, this third and final movie was awesome. Everything from the first two movies fell into place nicely to finish this story off. The best part about this whole series, in my opinion, is the fact that it was *NOT* difficult to follow. One point of disappointment, however, was the ending (no spoilers here). I expected something different and the wifey-wife and I raised an eyebrow at each other, each of us with a look that asked, "Huh? Is that it?".

Overall, the movie is a winner in my book. 4.5 stars. No lesbo action, so that score drops through the floor.


----------



## willsee

We watched the first one and I grabbed the 2nd one but for whatever reason we hadn't watched it.

Maybe one weekend when it gets cold we'll watch the other two.


----------



## Master slacker

They're good. I think the American version will be a disappointment after seeing the originals. I could be wrong, but I foresee unnecessary explosions and CGI that would add nothing to the story and would be out of place.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched _the change up_ last night, and you know i was actually very suprised, I thought the movie would be very predicitable, but it was actually really funny.

It also gives a guys take on what he probably would do if he had a free break from marraige &amp; kids for a few days, and its not what most people think (Hall Pass)..


----------



## envirotex

We watched Moneyball this weekend...It was pretty good, especially for a statistics geek like me.

Always trying to win the last game of the season...


----------



## Master slacker

Saw *Elizabeth* (1988) recently. Thought it was pretty good. I haven't researched it, but if the movie accurately portrays how the crown was passed on in England, then _damn_.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw _Red State_ this weekend. Surprisingly good, kinda like Kevin Smith trying to imitate Quentin Tarantino. The preacher's dialoge was pretty wordy at times, but as my wife put it, "Yeah, but Kevin Smith_ likes _dialogue."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Ironically, Kevin's Smith's typical character is Silent Bob...

Saw two "new" movies I hadn't seen yet: Watchmen &amp; Xmen First Class.

After watching Watchmen, my wife and I just said meh. It entertained us for 2.5 hours, there was some nekkedness (although most of it was male full-frontal), but the storyline wasn't very good. You could see they tried to mash together a few different "hot" items, but I don't think they did a good job of it.

Xmen was pretty good too. It certainly filled in a few holes in the past of Professor X and Magneto, but still left plenty of more holes for another pre-sequel. I thought the Wolverine cameo was pretty funny too.


----------



## Supe

Watched the Wyatt Earp-based version of Tombstone again the other day. Love that movie!


----------



## Master slacker

"I'm your Huckleberry."


----------



## goodal

We bought the Bee Movie the other day for the kids. Probably an allright movie (even though I fell asleep 5 minutes in), but it gets so old that every other movie, cartoon, movie/cartoon, documentary, etc is set in New York city. I know they consider themselves the center of the universe, but it gets monotonous seeing Central Park and Manhattan every other shot.


----------



## roadwreck

badal said:


> We bought the Bee Movie the other day for the kids. Probably an allright movie (even though I fell asleep 5 minutes in), but it gets so old that every other movie, cartoon, movie/cartoon, documentary, etc is set in New York city. I know they consider themselves the center of the universe, but it gets monotonous seeing Central Park and Manhattan every other shot.


The "star" of that movie was Jerry Seinfeld, who is from New York, so I'm not that surprised that the movie was set in New York.

Besides, New York is like the Europe of America (followed closely by California). Everyone knows that they do things better there so the rest of us should try and emulate them as best we can.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> "I'm your Huckleberry."



I have not yet begun to defile myself!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I thought the line was "I have not yet begun to DEFY myself"

Edit: Nevermind, I looked it up and I was wrong. Found it along with a ton of other memorable quotes from that movie. Makes me want to watch it again tonight.


----------



## engineergurl

Master slacker said:


> "I'm your Huckleberry."


sigh... I love that movie... I love him... even when he is dying, there is just an masculine westerness to him that gets to me...

and don't even get me started on Wyatt Earp... double sigh...


----------



## knight1fox3

Love the OK Corral fight and the Ringo-Holiday duel. Excellent movie. I perhaps will be watching this again soon as well...


----------



## pbrme

street howitzer = death blossoms


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Do not watch _Hobo with a Shotgun_.


----------



## envirotex

Watched Warrior...pretty good.

Very intense fighting scenes.


----------



## Road Guy

I broke down and took the kids to see star wars yesterday, it's always better on the big screen, but Lucas gets an F in 3D.....

The backdrop of all the movie was in 3D, but very little else (what you expect in a 3D movie) I was hoping to see earth mails light saber coming out of the screen and such... But oh well...

If anything my younger son thought it was cool (on the big screen)...


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> I was hoping to see *earth mails* light saber coming out of the screen and such... But oh well...


You'll need to wait for the pirated, Chinese-dubbed version for that.

What? Too early for ethnic references?


----------



## Dleg

Earth Mail was probably the coolest Star Wars villain ever!


----------



## Road Guy

Damn autocorret!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Fast 5 this weekend. Definitely better than the past two; I'd recommend it if you liked the first two.


----------



## MA_PE

We wtached "The Joneses" (2009-David Duchovny/Demi Moore) on cable last night. Not bad.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^That was a pretty good movie with some good nekkidness in it.


----------



## pbrme

Watched "Dead Snow" this weekend, it was a nazi zombie movie, with some stupid funny stuff. Then there was the subtitiles, which weren't too bad.


----------



## goodal

We finally saw "Courageous" this weekend. The wife cried the entire movie. Story line was great and acting was great considering it was made by a church group.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I broke down and took the kids to see star wars yesterday, it's always better on the big screen, but Lucas gets an F in 3D.....
> 
> The backdrop of all the movie was in 3D, but very little else (what you expect in a 3D movie) I was hoping to see earth mauls light saber coming out of the screen and such... But oh well...
> 
> If anything my younger son thought it was cool (on the big screen)...


Finally got around to seeing this as well. Cool to see back on the big screen. Agree though that it wasn't anything spectacular in the way of 3D. Pod race was cool looking.


----------



## knight1fox3

Feel like watching Fight Club tonight. It has been decided...


----------



## envirotex

^^^Just watched Snatch again...one of my faves even though Brad is in it...most of his movies are pretty darn good.

"Do ya like dags?"

"...me ma still needs a caravan. I like to look after me ma. It's a fair deal. Take it."


----------



## knight1fox3

"Protection from what? Zeee Germans?"


----------



## pbrme

"_What do I want with a caravan that's got no fockin' wheels?_"


----------



## Wolverine

Saw Real Steel with the kids in the downstairs HT.

I'm pretty sure they were trying to make a _retro-toy _style movie (ala Transformers or GI Joe) this time based on the "Rock'em Sock'em Robots" but just couldn't call it that because the name would be too long on the movie marquee.

Anyway, they fully succeeded. This movie is everything you could imagine a Rock'em Sock'em Robot movie would be. That's all there is to say about that.

+1 though for fighting robots.


----------



## Supe

I'm sorry. I like big robots, especially fighting ones, but Real Steel was awful in every capacity. The robot fights were boring, and the story line and acting was so horrifically cheesy it could have made Chester Cheetoh sick.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I actually found it entertaining, but then again I like all 3 Transformers movies so it is what it is. The kiddos really liked it too.


----------



## knight1fox3

On a separate note, really looking forward to the two installments of "The Hobbit". The previews on YouTube are pretty badass IMO.


----------



## willsee

Wife thought real steel didn't have enough fighting robots. She said if I take her to a movie about fighting robots she wants more fighting robots.


----------



## knight1fox3

^^^ How about Robot Jox? :lmao:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The wife and I are looking forward to the GI Joe film set to be released in June. She will see ANYTHING with Dwane Johnson in it (except the Tooth Fairy).


----------



## mudpuppy

willsee said:


> Wife thought real steel didn't have enough fighting robots. She said if I take her to a movie about fighting robots she wants more fighting robots.


She's a keeper!


----------



## Wolverine

Supe said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Real Steel with the kids in the downstairs HT.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they were trying to make a _retro-toy _style movie (ala Transformers or GI Joe) this time based on the "Rock'em Sock'em Robots" but just couldn't call it that because the name would be too long on the movie marquee.
> 
> Anyway, they fully succeeded. This movie is everything you could imagine a Rock'em Sock'em Robot movie would be. That's all there is to say about that.
> 
> +1 though for fighting robots.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. I like big robots, especially fighting ones, but Real Steel was awful in every capacity. The robot fights were boring, and the story line and acting was so horrifically cheesy it could have made Chester Cheetoh sick.
Click to expand...

 Oops, sorry, I should have noted that was my deadpan-borderline-sarcastic voice. Where are the "wry sarcasm" quotes?
[wry sarcasm] _This movie is everything you could imagine a Rock'em Sock'em Robot movie would be _[\wry sarcasm]


----------



## Supe

Got the sarcasm, prefaced with an "I'm sorry" for anyone else that may have actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Wolverine

Are you sure you weren't just a little inspired by the depth of emotion portrayed in the dialogue?

_Announcer: "Kid, they're calling this 'The People's Robot'; what do you say to that?"_

_Kid: "Yeah?" &lt;pregnant pause&gt; "I can live with that." &lt;crowd erupts in furious applause&gt;_

&lt;sniff&gt; &lt;tear&gt; How this got passed over at the Oscars, I will never understand.


----------



## willsee

Avengers and GI Joe this summer to look forward to

We actually haven't been going to the movies as much as we used to. We've been renting Criminal Minds from the library and watching that.


----------



## pbrme

Just saw this. Should've been called "$h!t hitting your eyeballs"


----------



## snickerd3

When you watch it as an adult yes, but to a child it is a great movie


----------



## goodal

Yea my little guys loved that and Babys Day Out. The same crap but they laughed. Just watched Chronicle. Not half bad. It was interesting how they made it appear to be filmed by the actors.


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone see the previews for the battleship movie coming out? Looks totally bad ass, the worlds naval fleet versus aliens... I hope it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Friends with benefits and it was actually pretty funny.

The Help was just flat out awesome. Having lived through the tail end of those times, it was prety accurate and bought back a bunch of memories of the time.


----------



## pbrme

Watched Ninja Assassin last night on blueray. Not too bad.


----------



## jeb6294

Took the boys to see The Lorax this weekend. I guess it was decent, although definitely not worth the $43 it cost for 4 of us (that was a matinee showing in 3-D). The extra for the 3-D wasn't really worth it.


----------



## snickerd3

we thought about taking minisnick to see the lorax on saturday but the only showing that worked timewise was the 3d showing and getting a 2.5 yr old to wear glasses that long would have been impossible.

Our theater is so tiny they switch out the 3d and normal in the same theater. So 2, 7 and 9:30 showings are normal and the 4:30 is the 3d version for any film that comes in 3d. Which is rather annoying since we usually liked the 4:30 time slot and are not fans of 3d movies


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> Took the boys to see The Lorax this weekend. I guess it was decent, although definitely not worth the $43 it cost for 4 of us (that was a matinee showing in 3-D). The extra for the 3-D wasn't really worth it *for any movie ever*.


Fixed it.


----------



## envirotex

Thinking about taking the family to see John Carter over spring break...and as Jeb mentioned above, it's quite an outlay to take the whole crew, so if anybody sees it before the end of next week, please post a review...

Also, we saw Safe House about a week ago...decent with Ryan Reynolds and Denzel Washington, lots of gratuitous violence.


----------



## pbrme

Saw Horrible Bosses. Four words: Jennifer Aniston brunette olychit.


----------



## willsee

envirotex said:


> Thinking about taking the family to see John Carter over spring break...and as Jeb mentioned above, it's quite an outlay to take the whole crew, so if anybody sees it before the end of next week, please post a review...
> 
> Also, we saw Safe House about a week ago...decent with Ryan Reynolds and Denzel Washington, lots of gratuitous violence.


I definitely need to go see Safe House


----------



## engineergurl

I watched Law Abiding Citizen on Netflix a few weeks back... it kept my interest...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

engineergurl said:


> I watched Law Abiding Citizen on Netflix a few weeks back... it kept my interest...


I love that movie. I always find myself rooting for the "bad" guy and against the "good" guys the whole movie.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I don't go to the theaters very often. I took my older kids to see the Muppets when it came out because my wife was home with our 4 day old baby and I wanted to do something fun with them. That movie was great. About a month ago I took my 4 year old daughter on a date and we went to see Beauty and the Beast in 3D. The only adult movie (and by adult I mean something suited for people older than 10 years old, not porn) I've seen in the theaters in the last 5 years is the King's Speech. That was really good as well.

We're Netflix people mostly. My favorites of late have been "The Pianist" (older but very good) and "The Pacific" (HBO miniseries).


----------



## Chucktown PE

pbrme said:


> Saw Horrible Bosses. Four words: Jennifer Aniston brunette olychit.


Yep. She's pretty incredible. I don't know what Charlie was thinking.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Changeup was pretty good with a decent amount of nekkidness.


----------



## snickerd3

until the drive in opens mid april we likely wont see any movies in the theater.


----------



## Dark Knight

Act of Valor. My boys went to the movie last night and came back home excited about that one. Coming from one of them, who likes everything that has to do with the military, not a surprise. Coming from the other one that does not...Have to see it by myself.


----------



## Master slacker

About a week ago, we saw one of the most awesome movies EVAR... *Ip Man*.







It was *Matrix*esque, but much less fake looking. Abso-f*cking-lutely fantastic movie. Easily in my favorite 5 movies of all time. If you like loose-interpretation of someone's real life with some bad ass kung fu action, watch it. This gets 5 stars all the way. :thumbs:


----------



## Master slacker

After seeing* Ip Man*, we decided to watch *Ip Man 2*.






Meh, it was pretty bad ass and all, but I liked it better when it was called* Rocky IV*. Almost needed subtitles with Stallone 26 years ago. Four stars.


----------



## Master slacker

In celebration of pi day, I convinced my loving wife to watch *Pi* with me.






Ho... ly... chit... If you like movies that make you think eating twice-eaten dog sh*t is better than finishing a movie, this one's for you. Maybe I'm one of those people who doesn't "get it". I don't know. This movie was nonsense in the grandest black-and-white fashion ever. To summarize... bull plop. 2 stars... at most.

:fart:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

If I wanted to read, I'd get a book, not a movie.

Saw Margin Call, which was a pretty good flick, except for the ending. It just ended. Ruined what was otherwise a pretty good vehicle for Kevin Spacey and Jeremy Irons (who out Gordon Gekko'd Michael Doulgals by a long shot in this film).

Also saw Revenge of the Electric Car, the 'sequel' to Who Killed the Electric Car? While not nearly as damning of GM, they didn't issue any apologies for the previous hack job. Also, most of the film was filmed in 2008-9, so many of the events in the documentary had already been OTB, and the only way it was addressed was the occasional short blurb.


----------



## Supe

Watched Puss in Boots with junior last weekend. Was so-so, had some pretty solid laughs in it at times.


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> In celebration of pi day, I convinced my loving wife to watch *Pi* with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho... ly... chit... If you like movies that make you think eating twice-eaten dog sh*t is better than finishing a movie, this one's for you. Maybe I'm one of those people who doesn't "get it". I don't know. This movie was nonsense in the grandest black-and-white fashion ever. To summarize... bull plop. 2 stars... at most.
> 
> :fart:


I think I've seen this before. Does he end up shaving his head and carving Pi into the side of his head?

If so it's probably been over a decade since I've seen it so I really can't remember what it is about. Based on your review it doesn't seem it has improved with age.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> Ho... ly... chit... If you like movies that make you think eating twice-eaten dog sh*t is better than finishing a movie, this one's for you


My dog would looooooooove this movie if that's the case.


----------



## Master slacker

roadwreck said:


> I think I've seen this before. Does he end up shaving his head and carving Pi into the side of his head?
> 
> If so it's probably been over a decade since I've seen it so I really can't remember what it is about. Based on your review it doesn't seem it has improved with age.


Yeah, that's it. It seemingly got worse every second it was playing so I'm positive it hasn't gotten better with age. I wish I could now edit my original post as I think I was too generous with the rating. It should be *ONE STAR*.



VTEnviro said:


> Ho... ly... chit... If you like movies that make you think eating twice-eaten dog sh*t is better than finishing a movie, this one's for you
> 
> 
> 
> My dog would looooooooove this movie if that's the case.
Click to expand...

I didn't watch the credits, but your dog may have had a hand in making this disaster.


----------



## ALBin517

envirotex said:


> Thinking about taking the family to see John Carter over spring break...and as Jeb mentioned above, it's quite an outlay to take the whole crew, so if anybody sees it before the end of next week, please post a review...


Wife asked me if I wanted to see John Carter with her and her friends.

I said I'd wait for Clarence Carter.

She did not appreciate the comment as much as I thought she would.


----------



## envirotex

^^^It was NOT good, BUT after seeing the movie, and never having read any of the books, I was intrigued by how Edgar R. Burroughs thought up all of that in the early part of the twenieth century...that part (although not part of the movie) is pretty cool.


----------



## pbrme

Master slacker said:


> About a week ago, we saw one of the most awesome movies EVAR... *Ip Man*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abso-f*cking-lutely fantastic movie. Easily in my favorite 5 movies of all time. This gets 5 stars all the way. :thumbs:


+1


----------



## Supe

Saw "The Adventures of Tin Tin" last night. Definitely a more adult-oriented movie than I thought it was going to be. Junior loved it, I thought it was pretty good. Good quality Blu Ray as well, might pick that one up from Wal Mart.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Drive this weekend. Probably one of the best (and technically accurate) getaway sequences filmed at the beginning of the film, although the engine/tranny sounds were obviously dubbed in from something completely different.


----------



## MA_PE

I was scaning Video On Demand and instead of hitting "Go Back", I hit "Watch Now" when the pointer was on "Big Money Hustlas". I was truly amazed that anyone would invest the time, effort, and money to make this POS. Luckily I didn't pay anything for it.

Also on demand...we watched "Restitution" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1452599/

Although it really wasn't too bad, it seemed pretty disjointed. Then I noticed in the credits that the writers, producers, and stars all had the same name in the lists.

I'll bet to him it made perfect sense.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^You know its an awesome movie when the first reviewer says they'd give it a negative number if they existed on the ratings options.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Two movies I need to track down and see again: Flight of the Navigator &amp; Total Recall

I guess there's going to be a remake of Total Recall coming out this fall...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Two movies I need to track down and see again: Flight of the Navigator &amp; Total Recall
> 
> I guess there's going to be a remake of Total Recall coming out this fall...


FOTN is such a good classic. It's cool to go back and watch to see the cars and great outfits of that time.

Not quite sure about Total Recall yet. Saw the teaser and there are these storm-trooper like humanoids walking around and then Collin Farrell running around. Next thing you know they'll be remaking Predator. LOL


----------



## snickerd3

saw a preview the other day for the movie lockout...reminds me of the Kurt Russel escape from LA or NY movie...send a convict in to do a task no one else can do yadda yadda yadda.

Also I don't understand the obsession with Titanic...the movie since they are bringing it back out in 3D and the real life incident. Yes is was a very sad and tragic event, but geeze...let the wreck sit in peace at the bottom of the ocean already.


----------



## knight1fox3

^^^ You mean you don't want to see Leonardo DiCaprio in 3D? He doesn't do it for you? LOL


----------



## willsee

Watched Immortals last night

It was awesome...lots of people being stabbed and gods fighting titans...what's not to love


----------



## pbrme

I would have diarrhea all over the theater if I was forced to watch the 3D.


----------



## engineergurl

I always get Leo and Matt Damon mixed up... but you know... Ben just makes my heart go pitty pat... Phantoms was the BOMB, yo. no seriously... in college I alternated between posters of "The Rock" and him above my bed 

Did I get those people mixed up again? I am horrid with keeping track of famous people... for the longest time I thought Snookie was something people did, but it turns out... it's a girl!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

engineergurl said:


> it's a girl!!!


Debatable.


----------



## engineergurl

wilheldp_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Debatable.
Click to expand...

:huh:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just watched Tucker &amp; Dale vs Evil on Netflix. It was so stupid it was funny. I laughed my ass off, but it was so dumb. The only downside was there were two hot blond chicks but no nekkedness...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Dirty Girl this weekend, which turned out to be a surprisingly good coming of age/road film.



> It's cool to go back and watch to see the cars and great outfits of that time.


A few Christmases ago, i got the first three seasons of Profiler. When watching it, I noticed the 'fish mouth' generation Taurus and made a comment like, "Why are they driving those crappy Tauruses and look how nice they look!" before I remembered the show first came out in 1996.

Then i felt old.


----------



## Master slacker

Ok, so we saw *The Lazarus Project* a few nights ago. Meh. It was alright. Nothing to write home about, but it does have a sweet MILF (no nekkidness  ). It's a "thriller", but it didn't live up to its genre, IMO. It kept me watching, but not on the edge of my seat. Moral of the story, don't have a criminal record. 3.5 stars.


----------



## Master slacker

Now here is a pretty sweet movie - *Limitless*. Again, another thriller, but this was actually worth watching two times, which we did. We genuinely enjoyed this movie as it is a flawless how-to video of how to be smarter.

Step 1 - Learn that there is a magic pill.

Step 2 - ...

Step 3 - Profit (or get smarter, whatever).

No brainer, right? This is a movie I recommend, not so much as a "thriller", but just as a good movie to watch if you'd like to be entertained for an hour and a half. Yeah, a movie this day and age that is LESS than two hours. 4 stars.


----------



## Supe

Saw "Immortals" the other night. It was OK, had some good scenes, but it was a bit of a yawner. I was expecting non-stop action circa _300_, but it fell a bit short. I also think if you're going to name a group of baddies "Titans," they should at least be gigantic in stature.


----------



## Supe

Oh, the American version of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo was also excellent. The guy who plays the lead in the foreign version does a better job than Daniel Craig, but all in all, I like it as much as the original. Some scenes/relationships were better executed in the foreign version, but the American version took some of the scenes to a higher level. The girl who took Noomi Rapace's spot in the American version also did a better job than I'd thought, though she'd be way hotter if she actually had eyebrows.


----------



## engineergurl

Supe said:


> Oh, the American version of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo was also excellent. The guy who plays the lead in the foreign version does a better job than Daniel Craig, but all in all, I like it as much as the original. Some scenes/relationships were better executed in the foreign version, but the American version took some of the scenes to a higher level. The girl who took Noomi Rapace's spot in the American version also did a better job than I'd thought, though she'd be way hotter if she actually had eyebrows.


Good to know, I was debating about watching the American version. I hate watching the movies after I've read the books usually.


----------



## Road Guy

picked up Distric 9 at the $5 wal mart bin and watched over the weekend..... 

really, really, really weird movie. kind of a backward look at the typical what if aliens invade earth....


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> picked up Distric 9 at the $5 wal mart bin and watched over the weekend.....
> 
> really, really, really weird movie. kind of a backward look at the typical what if aliens invade earth....


I liked that movie myself. Very different (err weird) like you said. Not many big name actors/actresses which was a refreshing change of pace. And I thought the screen play looked awesome. Especially when they would show those special weapons wreaking havoc on people in real time. LOL


----------



## Supe

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the American version of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo was also excellent. The guy who plays the lead in the foreign version does a better job than Daniel Craig, but all in all, I like it as much as the original. Some scenes/relationships were better executed in the foreign version, but the American version took some of the scenes to a higher level. The girl who took Noomi Rapace's spot in the American version also did a better job than I'd thought, though she'd be way hotter if she actually had eyebrows.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, I was debating about watching the American version. I hate watching the movies after I've read the books usually.
Click to expand...

And not that it matters, but Trent Reznor from Nine Inch Nails did the soundtrack to the entire movie. Odd, but fit the mood/various scenes perfectly.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Bucky Larson: Born to be a Star. Stupid, but hilarious movie. Don Johnson tries hard, but doesn't best Burt Reynolds for best portrayal of a pr0n director.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ But I would argue that Don Johnson has a better pr0n name...


----------



## knight1fox3

So freaking pumped for this!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8evyE9TuYk

That is one badass trailer. DK, have you seen this yet?


----------



## Chucktown PE

^ I saw this being filmed when I was in L.A. back in October.


----------



## Master slacker

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## envirotex

MI3 was not my favorite. I'm thinking maybe Tom Cruise should retire from playing Ethan.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

envirotex said:


> Tom Cruise should retire.


Fixed it.


----------



## Supe

I can't take an "action hero" seriously when he has a bad haircut and isn't any taller than I am.


----------



## humner

Went and saw The Avengers, loved it. If you go, watch the extra at the very, very end of the credits. Was great, everyone in the theater laughed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## jeb6294

(Tried) to watch the new Conan movie the other night, but it was pretty unwatchable...

1) It was a pretty crappy Hadji copy, and

2) From what I could see, the movie just seemed really bad

We've gotten word that decent DVD copies of the Avengers should be coming in soon so we're looking forward to that. When a popular movie like that comes out, they tend to rush the first batch of DVD's just to get them out there so the quality is pretty bad, i.e. camera out of focus, lots of people walking back and forth in the picture, bad sound. Once the movie has been out a little while they do a better job of setting everything up and you can get a pretty good picture. The credits and any subtitles are in Romanian, but I'm not going to complain. Since I was here last they've even added a projector with a 110" screen in our MWR room which is nice.


----------



## Road Guy

Taking the boys to see battleship this weekend!

They want to see avengers but hey it's my money!


----------



## snickerd3

thats why we go to the drive in during the spring/summer...the first movie is still new like 2 weeks since release. Its $3/person you get 2 movies and you can bring your own food.


----------



## Road Guy

Not independence day but I will still give a +1 to battleship, something happens in the last 20 minutes of the movie that really makes the movie, it's highly unbelievable, but it's still worth while!!!!

Rihanna is more annoying thank anything in the movie, she's better of singing about getting fucked in my opinion!


----------



## Dleg

I finally got to see Avengers this weekend- I thought it was pretty damn good, for a superhero movie, of which I am not generally a fan.

The flying super-aircraft carrier and the VTOL troop carriers reminded me a lot of what I had imagined as the USS Clinton in the 10k story. If only they had put a conveyor belt on it... that movie would have really kicked ass!


----------



## knight1fox3

^^^ also finally got around to seeing the Avengers. Awesome awesome movie! Hilarious last scene at the very end of the final credits. Some good previews for upcoming movies too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Definitely a good movie. Took the wife and kiddos to watch it yesterday as well. We will add that one to the very few movies we purchase.

My favorite scene was the Hulk vs Loki.

Loki: "I am a god!!"

Thud, thud, thud, thud.

Hulk: "pussy god"


----------



## knight1fox3

^^^ LOL!!! Another good part:

THOR: "Don't touch me again"

Ironman: "Then quit takin' my stuff!"

Did you stay until the very end to see them all eating at the diner that was completely thrashed? Too funny! I thought Mark R. did an excellent job as Banner. Probably best Banner to date IMO. And Dex, quit staring at Johansson's ass in the black leather.  Will also be adding this to my Blu-ray collection. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No we didn't stay. I knew there was a scene at the end of the movie and thought it was the one out in space with the groveling space guy. We left after that. Dammit.


----------



## snickerd3

went to see the claymation Pirates: Band of misfits movie at the drive inn...not quite what we were expecting.

Avengers is at the drive in 2 weekends....we will probably go see that.


----------



## pbrme

Rented The Grey, yesterday.

Wasted the whole time wondering why they weren't carrying some kind of hand made weapons. Very saLoooow.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Thw Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia was neither wild, nor wonderful. Just a look at the welfare queens (and their kings) in this country. what a bunch of freakin' wastes of space.


----------



## willsee

Saw The Gray in theater...it was alright

Saw Avengers last week...loved it and wife loved it. Now I'm waiting for Spiderman, Dark Knight, GI Joe, and Expendables 2 this summer. My little sister in law during the preview of the Expendables "who are those actors"

Also watched What to Expect When Your Expecting with my wife. She was disappointed at the lack of explaination about why she is acting the way she is and was hoping a movie would get her pains across to me

Rented Contraband...good movie, but I'm an action movie junkie so it doesn't take much to please me.

Rented Idiot Brother...it was awful and not funny


----------



## envirotex

Saw Act of Valor over the weekend. The acting was not so great, but didn't really expect it to be good...They were real navy SEALs. The action scenes were awesome. The boys voted the boat ambush scene with the mini-gun into their immediate top 10.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ That one is on my list once it comes out on Netflix.

I realized on Sunday that we have a free promo trial for HBO &amp; Starz to help promote the new season of True Blood. In the process, I managed to set several movies to record that I haven't seen (or haven't seen in a while). We watched Kung Fu Panda 2 last night. Pretty funny. Kids loved it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Up in the Air and The Descendants this weekend. Both George Clooney movies purporting to be comedies. they weren't comedies, in fact, they were both sad movies, but they were good.


----------



## snickerd3

I think we are going to the drive in this weekend to see the Avengers.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Awesome movie. I want to see it again while it's still in theatres


----------



## civengPE

I saw Prometheus on opening night and was pretty disappointed. It didn't suck, but was not a great movie either. I really had a hard time following the intricacies of the plot. Not very scary either. Might be a good renter though.


----------



## Road Guy

we have been trying to go back and watch the individual movies for the avengers:

Ironman - worth watching

Captain America - Yawn / terrible

Hulk - pretty awful

Thor - +1 Really Good Movie (for the most part)

my kids watched dumb and dumberer over the weekend, they couldnt stop laughing for about 2 days!


----------



## MA_PE

for some reason we were able to get Encore channel yesterday. I recorded and watched The Green Hornet w/ Seth Rogen. Fairly entertaining but I found it annoying that he made Britt Reed and Kato out to be morons. I like the update to the Black Beauty(s) though.


----------



## kevo_55

Thor is currently up for streaming on Netflix.

The Netflix Blog also says that Capt. America will be up sometime this summer as well.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> we have been trying to go back and watch the individual movies for the avengers:
> 
> Ironman - worth watching
> 
> Captain America - Yawn / terrible
> 
> Hulk - pretty awful
> 
> Thor - +1 Really Good Movie (for the most part)
> 
> my kids watched dumb and dumberer over the weekend, they couldnt stop laughing for about 2 days!


Agreed. Ironman is awesome. Robert Downey really plays the character Stark well IMO. Too bad C.A. isn't good (haven't seen it yet). I thought the C.A. character in Avengers was pretty good. Thor is on my list as well. As for Hulk, I assume you are referring to the Ed Norton version? I'd hate to see yet another Hulk remake but I really liked Mark R. as Bruce Banner. I think it could be re-done really well with him. Unfortunately it would be too close to the 2008 version and most people are probably "hulked" out by now. LOL

Snick you will really enjoy Avengers. Also been trying to get back to the theater to see it again. Remember to stay until the VERY END of the credits to see the bonus scene.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Remember to stay until the VERY END of the credits to see the bonus scene.


I made the mistake of waiting until the short scene half way through the credits.


----------



## Dark Knight

Did somebody see Act of Valor? My sons came back from the movie very excited about this one. No big deal, I thought, but even my daughter liked the film. They could not stop talking about a sniper scene where the target falls into the hands of a NAVY SEAL in the water(to avoid the splash sound???) :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3

we may not have a choice regarding the extra scene...since the drive in has 2 movies they tend to cut the credits short on the first movie. with as late as it has been before getting dark the first movie isn't likely to start until closer to 9.


----------



## Dark Knight

Drive In movies....ah the memories!!!!


----------



## snickerd3

Dark Knight said:


> Drive In movies....ah the memories!!!!


from april to october thats where we go to see movies.


----------



## Dark Knight

snickerd3 said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drive In movies....ah the memories!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> from april to october thats where we go to see movies.
Click to expand...

There was one in my hometown many(but many many many) years ago. Your post brought flash backs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We had a drive in at my hometown as well. Not sure if it's still open or not.

Last movie I saw at a drive-in was a double feature of Transformers 3 &amp; Cars 2 last summer. It was one of our Camaro Club events, so it was pretty cool to have an entire row of Camaro's watching Transformers...


----------



## Dark Knight

I have to admit that cannot remember any of the movies I saw on the drive in.


----------



## snickerd3

When we were younger my parents took us to the drive in. one time me mom and my sister went to the concession stand between movies and as we were getting back itno the car my dad had thought i already closed the door and wrapped his hand around the window frame only for me to close the door on his thumb...I mean the door completely closed. It took him a couple very controled "open the door" for me to even realize what happened. he sat the rest of the movie with his hand in the cooler with the ice.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One of the few movies I remember seeing at the drive-in was Schindler's List. It sucked. Mostly because we were near the front so the view was bad, but also because the speakers were all broken up there so we couldn't hear what anyone was saying. After about 30 minutes, my brother and I decided to play with some toys we had brought with us.


----------



## Road Guy

I can't imagine seeing That movie at the drive in, too depressing..


----------



## Capt Worley PE

My parents took us to see Breakheart Pass at the drive-in. Me and my sister went in our PJs and fell asleep during the movie. I slept the whole ride home in the package shelf of our 1965 98 Oldsmobile.

By the time I was old enough to drive, what few drive-ins were left had switched to pr0n before they died. It was so long ago that Ron Jeremy was a skinny dude.


----------



## Master slacker

I have too many movies to review since my last post. Most were "meh". Some were really pretty good.


----------



## willsee

civengPE said:


> I saw Prometheus on opening night and was pretty disappointed. It didn't suck, but was not a great movie either. I really had a hard time following the intricacies of the plot. Not very scary either. Might be a good renter though.


Agreed


----------



## Dleg

^Disagree. Sort of. I saw it two nights ago, and my initial thoughts were that the plot was weak and the characters absolutely ridiculous (in a scientific expedition to an unknown planet kind of way - who the F*&amp;^ beckons an eyeless, alien worm like it is a kitten?).

But upon further reflection, I think it was pretty damn good in two ways: 1. The whole alien creationism idea - and all the mystery, potential mythology, and unanswered questions the film left. And, 2. the whole visual, cinematic, atmospheric "look" to the whole thing. Very cool. I am looking forward to the sequel (but I hope there's only one).


----------



## Road Guy

Not a "movie" but I've been Watching Jericho on Netflix, I can see where it was probably too slow to keep people interested on network tv, but it's not too bad with no commercials and not having to wait between episodes...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^And it had a Road Runner in it (for the first episode).


----------



## snickerd3

since we didn't get to the drive inn last weekend because mr snicks parents came down, we actually stayed for the second movie this weekend.

First movie: MIB3 - Better than the 2nd one, but overall an OK movie. Waiting for redbox is acceptable.

second movie: The Avengers - it was a good movie, probably worth seeing on the big screen for all the effects. BUt not having seen Capt america I think I missed some background. Scarlet johanson(?) as black widow was a casting MISS in my book. needed more of a Lara Croft edge to the charater, which she had in her first seen but after that it was horrible acting on her part.


----------



## goodal

Road Guy said:


> Not a "movie" but I've been Watching Jericho on Netflix, I can see where it was probably too slow to keep people interested on network tv, but it's not too bad with no commercials and not having to wait between episodes...


I was very bummed when that was canceled. After they canceled it the first time, the backlash was big enough that they came back and filmed a few more episodes to close out the plot.


----------



## Road Guy

My son and I went to see hunger games yesterday, wanted to catch it before it was off the big screen.. Movie was just a tad too long, and i don't see how it did all that well, very slow going movie. When I read the book I couldn't put it down (even though I still think it was a copy of the long walk) but the book moved faster than the movie...

Overall I would still give the move a 7, compared to all the re-treads that the supposed creative people in Hollywood keep trying to make...

I'm actually watching shag, on deman right now. Odd spring break Phoebe cates movie set in 1963... I don't think it's going to show the famous Phoebe cates twins like in fast times at ridgemont high though...


----------



## engineergurl

lol, no I don't think it does


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> I'm actually watching shag, on deman right now. Odd spring break Phoebe cates movie set in 1963... I don't think it's going to show the famous Phoebe cates twins like in fast times at ridgemont high though...


I don't think the twins make an appearance, but it has been years since I saw that movie.

It was made in Myrtle Beach when there was actually stuff from 1963 still standing. One of the first (if not the first) movies Bridget Fonda did.


----------



## Supe

I watched John Carter. Well, most of it. Kind of neat, kind of cheesy, I fell asleep about 3/4 way through (I think, may have been sooner?)


----------



## cdcengineer

The game is a great movie IMO


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Just finished the Green Lantern. Not bad, not great. Just good enough to add to the Netflix queue.


----------



## blybrook PE

Watched Ghost Rider 2 the other night. I wouldn't bother purchasing it, was glad it came from netflix. Will not be one I watch again.

Only way to really watch this movie is to forget the first movie in its entirety. They completely redid the story line for how it all started and the graphics were horrible. Very low budget type movie for the hype.


----------



## Supe

cdcengineer said:


> The game is a great movie IMO


Which one? The one with Michael Douglas? If so, I liked that too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm signed up to watch Lincoln the Vampire Hunter on Friday.

Kill me.


----------



## Road Guy

That movie looks kick ass!


----------



## Master slacker

cdcengineer said:


> The game is a great movie IMO


That's probably the only movie ever in which I actually got pissed off watching. It wasn't bad, I just didn't take to it very well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Road Guy said:


> That movie looks kick ass!


It was enjoyable, exciting, well done, great effects. with a little historic accuracy thrown in for good measure. But holy shit it was over the top. I won't spoil details, but you need to suspend a whole lot of disbelief. Henry is my favorite character far and away. Good flick for a bunch of no names.

The concept is pretty cool though. So many movies these days are reboots, remakes, and generic genre films that don't do it for me.


----------



## Supe

Watched The Rum Diary last week. Holy crap, what a snooze fest. Even the "moments" were meh at best. I was hoping for Fear and Loathing and got nothing of the sort.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

We saw Rum Diaries Friday night and had pretty much the same take on it. But Fear and Loathing is one of the few films we turned off and sent back after watching maybe 30 minutes of it.

Mother's Day, with Rebecca DeMornay was a pretty good, "HFS, things have gone to hell now!" sort of movie. Not great, though.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched John Carter the other night. It was a Hadji copy so the quality wasn't terribly good, but even then it just didn't do anything for me.

I'm currently trying to watch the 2nd Sherlock Homes movie but the quality of that one is even worse. Only got about 15 minutes into that one so far...rudely interupted by a mortar.


----------



## Master slacker

We watched *Transformers: Dark of the Moon* last night. Should've just called the movie *Robot Bore-Fest*. Horrible movie. It has more CGI than *Toy Story*. What was the MF'ing plot? If this movie were about Transformers, why the F did they (Decepticons) NOT trasnform? Shockwave is a badass laser cannon, but never resembled anything of his original concept. Same with Soundwave. *WTF*? There was just way too much going on at any point in the movie to care. ONE STAR.

Also, the chick in this movie looked like she put her mouth in a penis pump prior to a few scenes. Lips were bigger than my ass. Face - One Star. I'd wreck her body, though.


----------



## willsee

VTEnviro said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That movie looks kick ass!
> 
> 
> 
> It was enjoyable, exciting, well done, great effects. with a little historic accuracy thrown in for good measure. But holy shit it was over the top. I won't spoil details, but you need to suspend a whole lot of disbelief. Henry is my favorite character far and away. Good flick for a bunch of no names.
> 
> The concept is pretty cool though. So many movies these days are reboots, remakes, and generic genre films that don't do it for me.
Click to expand...

Well it is made from a book


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> We watched *Transformers: Dark of the Moon* last night. Should've just called the movie *Robot Bore-Fest*. Horrible movie. It has more CGI than *Toy Story*. What was the MF'ing plot? If this movie were about Transformers, why the F did they (Decepticons) NOT trasnform? Shockwave is a badass laser cannon, but never resembled anything of his original concept. Same with Soundwave. *WTF*? There was just way too much going on at any point in the movie to care. ONE STAR.
> 
> Also, the chick in this movie looked like she put her mouth in a penis pump prior to a few scenes. Lips were bigger than my ass. Face - One Star. I'd wreck her body, though.


One of the many reasons I just stopped watching after the first one based on reviews by others. Why couldn't they just make it as awesome as the first?! I thought the first one was so well done.


----------



## snickerd3

sequels suck most of the time but they still make money because the first one was good and got people hooked.


----------



## snickerd3

watched 2 movies yesterday

We own a zoo (or We bought a zoo? i don't remember exact wording) Cute, a little sad at parts, but glad we waited until redbox

This means war - funny but some of the plot could have been better


----------



## knight1fox3

Any of you EB ladies go to see Magic Mike?


----------



## snickerd3

not playing around here...no wait they are. I heard it was acutally horrible. If it wasn't for the male buttocks bouncy around the screen it would have been a real flop....kind of like striptease.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My wife is planning on seeing it sometime this weekend with all the neighborhood ladies.


----------



## Master slacker

I can't say enough about *Hot Tub Time Machine*. We have watched this countless times over the past I don't know how long. Epic movie. I don't know if I've already written about HTTM, but if I did, it deserves anouther post. SIMPLE humor that is hilarious with great acting with well-placed expletives. Awesome awesome awesome. 5 stars.


----------



## willsee

Hopefully going to see Ted this weekend


----------



## Road Guy

HTTM was funnier the 2nd time I watched it.. but agree its worth a viewing...

Ted looks hilarious, I hope they havent shown the funny parts on tv already...

Im gonna admit this.. and I wont ban those who laugh at me.. but my daughter wants me to take her to see the Katey Perry movie.. and from the previews it actually looks half decent......


----------



## snickerd3

there's a katie perry movie?

The only draw back to the drive in is they don't show previews...so I miss things like that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> there's a katie perry movie?


It's even available in 3D...


----------



## Krakosky

Tried to go see Ted tonight but it was sold out. In one of the previews for the Katy Perry movie she is wearing "spinners" on her nipples.


----------



## roadwreck

Krakosky said:


> In one of the previews for the Katy Perry movie she is wearing "spinners" on her nipples.


----------



## snickerd3

i not sure who is trying to be this generations version of madonna more, katie perry or lady gaga...


----------



## Rockettt

Doesnt matter spinners are spinners!


----------



## snickerd3

geeze...with the 2 snow white movies out they are now planning a sleeping beauty from the view point of malificent, who is going to be played by Anglina jolie.


----------



## envirotex

Finally saw The Avengers. I liked it. I have definitely felt the same way as that little clip at the end after some days at work...shwarma.

Going to see Magic Mike next week with the girls.


----------



## Road Guy

finished watching jericho last night 2 AM 

overall for a TV show about the end of the world I think they did a really good job, better than the walking dead and falling sky's in my opinion`

only bad thing about watching old tv series on netflix is there is nothing to force you to wait till the next week.. next think you know your up at 2 AM wanting to see how it ends....

Im gonna start 24 next (never saw it) but I need to force myself to use a little more discipline in not watching 4 or 5 in a row late at night..


----------



## snickerd3

we red boxed Johnny English...wish we didn't


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> Im gonna start 24 next (never saw it) but I need to force myself to use a little more discipline in not watching 4 or 5 in a row late at night..


We watched the first three days in about two or three weeks.

We saw Rampart with Woody Harrelson this weekend...don't bother.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> with Woody Harrelson.


That should have been your first clue. Has Woody ever made a decent movie?


----------



## kevo_55

I saw the new Spiderman movie over the weekend.

I thought that it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Master slacker

Saw *Marie Antoinette* last night. Not bad, really. Looking back, it's one of those movies you could watch to pass time and that's about it. Meh, 3 stars.






However, I saw Kirsten Dunst's caboose and it wasn't bad. I'd wreck it to the point that Count Axel von Fersen wouldn't have even looked at her.


----------



## knight1fox3

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> with Woody Harrelson.
> 
> 
> 
> That should have been your first clue. Has Woody ever made a decent movie?
Click to expand...

C'mon Wil, Zombieland was pretty good.

And what about Kingpin? That was pretty funny IMO.

EDIT: another good one Cap....forgot about that one.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> with Woody Harrelson.
> 
> 
> 
> That should have been your first clue. Has Woody ever made a decent movie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Wil, Zombieland was pretty good.
> 
> And what about Kingpin? That was pretty funny IMO.
Click to expand...

Natural Born Killers flat out rocked.


----------



## Road Guy

zombie land was probaly woody's best movie (IMO) he was good in the hunger games also..


----------



## snickerd3

woody harrelson, owen wilson and matthew mcchanahay all look alike to me...just aged differently. The previews i've seen for magic mike...matthew looks like they did a lot of air brushing of ab muscles...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> with Woody Harrelson.
> 
> 
> 
> That should have been your first clue. Has Woody ever made a decent movie?
Click to expand...

Zombieland

Edit: response written before reading other responses...


----------



## Krakosky

I enjoyed zombieland. I like how they refer to each other by where they're from.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I've never seen Zombieland or Hunger Games, and I only saw Natural Born Killers once a long time ago. I'll give you Kingpin. For some reason, I always associate Woody's movie career with White Men Can't Jump, and it's tainted my opinion of him ever since.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^He said "taint".


----------



## jeb6294

I was going to say Hunger Games too, but I don't think I would refer to that as a "Woody Harrelson" movie.


----------



## Road Guy

your right its not really his movie..

you know Tom Hanks made some stupid movies early in his career also!

We watched American Reunion the other day also, really pretty good movie, almost in line with the first one..worth renting..


----------



## pbrme

Road Guy said:


> ... I need to force myself to use a little more discipline in not watching 4 or 5 in a row late at night..




&lt;--- Has the same problem

Racks dadisciprin


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> you know Tom Hanks made some stupid movies early in his career also!


YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!! Joe Versus the Volcano was one of the greatest movies ever! It came out when I was a kid still working at the movie theatre. There were a few of us that would always make sure we got in to the theatre in time to sing along to the cowboy song (when they're afloat on the ridiculously huge luggage).


----------



## Master slacker

Tom Hanks... *The Money Pit*...

AWESOME


----------



## Road Guy

Splash

Bachelor Party

The Burbs (Stupid but GOAT!!!!)


----------



## roadwreck

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## Krakosky

Watched Food, Inc. and Everything Must Go (Will Ferrell) last night. I thought both were good.


----------



## roadwreck

Krakosky said:


> Watched Food, Inc. and Everything Must Go (Will Ferrell) last night. I thought both were good.


I think my disdain for Will Ferrell movies is well documented elsewhere on this site. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Master slacker

Have you at least tried to watch *Stranger Than Fiction*? It's not the typical Will Ferrell type of movie.


----------



## roadwreck

Master slacker said:


> Have you at least tried to watch *Stranger Than Fiction*? It's not the typical Will Ferrell type of movie.


No I haven't, although that one did peak my interest. But I've been burned so many times by Ferrell before. I'll get you Trebek!


----------



## Krakosky

Lol. All throughout the movie I kept thinking how gumpy and awkward he is. It wasn't a typical Will Ferrell movie either. Kind of like a serious comedy.


----------



## Wolverine

I finally got around to watching "Ip Man" based on the EB recommendation and was not disappointed.

One highlight was seeing this laid-back, smiling guy go Kung Fu all over everybody, but never really hurt them

... until they made him mad, and then he dispatched them with brevity.

I actually had to rewind at one scene to confirm, "Yup, those guys are not just stunned, they're dead. Wow that was fast."


----------



## Master slacker

You're welcome. :thumbs:


----------



## cement

I've got a project engineer that always wears glacier glasses, with mirror lenses and the side protectors. On a night paving job no less.

After watching Men inBlack 3, I'm convinced he ha tentacles instead of eyes under there.


----------



## Krakosky

Forgot to mention that in Everything Must Go WF is a drunk and seems to exclusively drink pbr.


----------



## jeb6294

Finished watching "Teeth" last night. Best movie I've seen since "The Human Centipede".

Va-jay-jay + Teeth = Cinematic Masterpiece


----------



## Krakosky

I once rented that and couldn't even finish it. Teeth, that is. I saw Human Centipede but wish I hadn't.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Two good independent films we saw this weekend were 96 Seconds and We Need to Talk About Kevin. Both of them were jump around in time type movies, but were done really well.


----------



## Master slacker

I saw *The Gods Must Be Crazy* over the past few nights.







It was funny, but not the level of funny I was expecting. I guess people had a different view on humor 32 years ago. Nevertheless, it definately fits the bill as a "cult classic". I'll give it three stars.

I wish I could speak that clicking, African language.


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone pumped to see the new Batman movie this Friday? I'll bet DK is.


----------



## Supe

I'm excited about it, but nothing I have seen to date has really been all that interesting. Not digging Anne Hathaway as Catwoman, and all the daytime scenes with a scrawny looking Bane are just seeming kind of meh.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Read an article yesterday that the director "banned" all mention of the Joker in this film. He didn't want to trivialize Heath Ledger's death with a cheesy one-liner about why he isn't there.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> I saw *The Gods Must Be Crazy* over the past few nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny, but not the level of funny I was expecting. I guess people had a different view on humor 32 years ago. Nevertheless, it definately fits the bill as a "cult classic". I'll give it three stars.
> 
> I wish I could speak that clicking, African language.


As a long time Landy enthusiast, I really enjoyed the Anti-Christ.

Jeez...I saw that movie close to thirty years ago....


----------



## Dleg

Capt Worley PE said:


> We saw Rum Diaries Friday night and had pretty much the same take on it. But Fear and Loathing is one of the few films we turned off and sent back after watching maybe 30 minutes of it.


I have to ask - did you read the book? (Fear and Loathing). Just curious if it's the story itself, or the film. I loved the book, and thought it would be extremely difficult to capture in a film. I was right, although I didn't think it was THAT bad. I haven't see the Rum Diaries yet, but I was somewhat bored by the book (in comparison, you know).



jeb6294 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know Tom Hanks made some stupid movies early in his career also!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!! Joe Versus the Volcano was one of the greatest movies ever! It came out when I was a kid still working at the movie theatre. There were a few of us that would always make sure we got in to the theatre in time to sing along to the cowboy song (when they're afloat on the ridiculously huge luggage).
Click to expand...

Ha! I remember liking that movie a lot, and convincing some fellow engineers I worked with in my first job to watch it with me on VHS. They hated it so bad that I pretty much never attempted to pick out a rental for anyone other than me after that.


----------



## Dleg

I got to watch a couple of movies on the plane the other day. A really nice, new 777 with touch-screens at every seat, and probably more than 50 movies to choose from. I finally got to see "No Country for Old Men" - very good film. Was exactly as violent as I expected. I did not expect the ambiguous ending, though. Still trying to sort out the meaning/purpose of that....

I also got to see a little newer movie, "Act of Valor". Exactly as I expected - cheesy acting and story, but totally kick-ass action, well worth the trade-off.

I also saw something else, but I can't remember what it was already. It must have sucked! Edit: I just remembered: it was "21 Jump Street". Bleh.

Also, while I was in the states, I picked up some old Three Stooges DVDs, from their first few years. Classic stuff, funny for the whole family. The new movie got me interested in it, and I am glad I picked it up. Those guys were talented. But, watching episode after episode can get a little tedious - they tend to repeat quite a bit of their material.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Safe" last night. Pretty typical Jason Statham movie, i.e. plenty of J.S. beating the snot out of people, in this case the Russian mafia and the Triads. My only complaint is that this was a Hadji copy of a DVD so the picture was just as good as a DVD but apparently the subtitles didn't make it. Since the whole movie is him fighting the Russians and Triads I missed about 2/3 of the dialogue because I don't speak Russian or Mandarin. Oh well, I don't suppose you watch a Statham film for the rivetting screenplay.


----------



## MA_PE

Yeah i watched Crank II the other day. Strange movie, lots of action.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sounds like the plan for this weekend is to see the new Batman movie. The wife and I are both pretty excited to see it, I just hope it isn't a traditional sequel (in that it sucks).


----------



## snickerd3

heard on the radio this morning the rotten tomatoes website had to remove the comment section for the batman movie...people were threatening bodily harm to those who bashed the movie.


----------



## snickerd3

Likely to go to the drive inn this weekend for the double feature...Brave and madagascar 3


----------



## knight1fox3

Also looking forward to Batman this weekend. I have no doubt it will be EPIC.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Snow White and the Huntsman" yesterday. It was actually better than I thought it would be...a lot more "Lord of the Rings"-ish than your typical Disney Snow White. Although, "Twilight" fans be damned, I will take this opportunity to tell you how much I dislike Kristen Stewart. I made the mistake of watching one of the Twit-light movies on the flight overseas one time and, not only was the movie just stupid, the acting was horrible. After watching this movie I now see the bad acting wasn't just a fluke. She is horrible and it also kind of screws the movie when the whole premise is supposed to be a wicked queen jealous of Snow White when Charlize Theron is infinitely hotter than Kristen Stewart.


----------



## cement

batman was pretty awesome.


----------



## Supe

I haven't seen "Clash of the Titans", but if it's anything like "Wrath of the Titans", I'll pass. How can anyone manage to take a movie about Greek gods, Kronos (Cronus), Tartarus, etc., and make it one of the most boring movies of all time, when it made for one of THE best video games of all time?

They really ought to just hand the guys who did the God of War video game series a fistful of cash and say "go make a trilogy of badass movies."

P.S. - I still hate Liam Neeson in everything, ever.


----------



## Master slacker

Saw* Immortals *this weekend. Besides the handful of pretty sweet combat scenes with Theseus, the movie was all the ho-hum I could stand for two hours.






I'm sure the writers, directors, blah blah blah meant better, but the trend of movies being sold on CGI being more important than acting continues. I could barely comprehend anything that was said during the entire movie. Mickey Rourke must have been chewing on Laffy Taffy during his scenes and his mic must have been nearly muted. The movie itself I'll give two stars. The virgin oracle's ass I give four.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dleg said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> We saw Rum Diaries Friday night and had pretty much the same take on it. But Fear and Loathing is one of the few films we turned off and sent back after watching maybe 30 minutes of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask - did you read the book? (Fear and Loathing). Just curious if it's the story itself, or the film. I loved the book, and thought it would be extremely difficult to capture in a film. I was right, although I didn't think it was THAT bad. I haven't see the Rum Diaries yet, but I was somewhat bored by the book (in comparison, you know).
Click to expand...

Nah, I never read the book. Hunter is one of those writers I just can't read. I tried his Hell's Angels book and coulkdn't get very far into it. The writing style turned me off.

I generally dislike British and women writers, too.

The end of No Country for Old Men wasn't that ambiguous if you remembered (or even picked up on...it was subtly done) that Chighur disliked getting blood on him.

The book was no where near that ambiguous.


----------



## snickerd3

Brave was cute and funny buT i don't think we will buy it. We didn't stay for the second movie (madagasar 3) because it was getting too hot in the car and someone near us was smoking cigars all night so we couldn't keep the windows down.


----------



## goodal

Supe said:


> P.S. - I still hate Liam Neeson in everything, ever.


Take that back!! Liam is the bomb.

I recently saw 21 Jump Street, Project X and Wrath of the Titans . First two were pretty crappy. 21 had some funny parts but mostly just crude humor. Project X was just dumb. Wrath of the Titans didnt suck but wasnt all that much different than the first one. Looking forward to Batman and Snow White.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

badal said:


> Looking forward to* Batman and Snow White.*


That sounds like a movie you'd rent from the small, curtained room in the back of the video store.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to* Batman and Snow White.*
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a movie you'd rent from the small, curtained room in the back of the video store.
Click to expand...

Well... *The Dark Knight *_*Rises*_...


----------



## willsee

Supe said:


> I haven't seen "Clash of the Titans", but if it's anything like "Wrath of the Titans", I'll pass. How can anyone manage to take a movie about Greek gods, Kronos (Cronus), Tartarus, etc., and make it one of the most boring movies of all time, when it made for one of THE best video games of all time?
> 
> They really ought to just hand the guys who did the God of War video game series a fistful of cash and say "go make a trilogy of badass movies."
> 
> P.S. - I still hate Liam Neeson in everything, ever.


Clash of the titans sucked

Guess I'm the only person that liked 21 jump street


----------



## envirotex

&lt;---Liked 21 Jump Street, too. :bag:


----------



## MA_PE

Just saw American Reunion. pretty funny stuff


----------



## jeb6294

Finished watching "The Grey" last night. Not the action movie I thought it would be but not terrible. They tried to be clever with one of those endings that don't really give you an ending to leave you hanging but I can sure as hell tell you how it would end if that was me though....


----------



## Master slacker

Watched *6 Days to Air: The Making of South Park *a couple of nights back. I haven't been allowed to watch South Park for around 5 years now so this was interesting. Coincidently, I've been married for about 5 years now...

A bit vulgar in language, but still interesting and funny nonetheless. It's quite amazing what they do create in only 6 days. Also, I was reminded how old I've become. Their pilot episode with the alien probe came out in 1995. 17 years ago. Sheesh. 3 stars.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Master slacker said:


> Watched *6 Days to Air: The Making of South Park *a couple of nights back. I haven't been allowed to watch South Park for around 5 years now so this was interesting. Coincidently, I've been married for about 5 years now...
> 
> A bit vulgar in language, but still interesting and funny nonetheless. It's quite amazing what they do create in only 6 days. Also, I was reminded how old I've become. Their pilot episode with the alien probe came out in 1995. 17 years ago. Sheesh. 3 stars.


I thought that was an awesome documentary. I find it hilarious to watch Trey and Matt doing the voice work and laughing at their own jokes. It's absolutely amazing how they go from brainstorming ideas to a full script, many times with songs, fully animated, voiced, and edited in less than a week. I guess they are lucky that South Park seasons are short. If they had 30 episodes a year, they'd be running ragged.


----------



## Krakosky

Did anyone see the comic con documentary? I watched it a few months back and thought it was pretty humorous. I'm not even into comics.


----------



## Master slacker

Got around to finally watching *Everything Must Go* last night.






As was stated earlier, this is not the "typical" Will Ferrell movie. Like *Stranger Than Fiction*, it displays his actual ability to act without relying on humor to get by. It really is a good movie for such a simple plot and cast of characters. And I'd wreck Rebecca Hall, pregnant and all. I give the movie 3.5 stars. I give that Hall chick a solid 4.5 stars.


----------



## Krakosky

Lol. Glad you agree with me that it's a good movie.


----------



## MA_PE

And do you agree with him, that you'd wreck Rebecca Hall,pregnant and all?


----------



## Krakosky

^ negative.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw The Company Men this weekend. Pretty good film set in 2008 about executives being laid off from a corporation. Well done film that really just dealt with the effects of being laid off without getting too political and screechy.

Also saw, Carnage, which was a typical Polanski film, all dialogue, stupid people acting stupidly, and not much going on.


----------



## envirotex

Watching Moneyball again on Starz...I love when math works. It's cool.


----------



## Supe

I watched "Drive" and hated it.

First and foremost, there is nothing remotely interesting about a socially awkward Ryan Gosling.

Second, the chase scenes were pretty mundane.

Third, I am morally obligated to detest any movie that somehow manages to make Christina Hendricks look frumpy and kills her off after about 10 minutes.


----------



## willsee

Supe said:


> I watched "Drive" and hated it.
> 
> First and foremost, there is nothing remotely interesting about a socially awkward Ryan Gosling.
> 
> Second, the chase scenes were pretty mundane.
> 
> Third, I am morally obligated to detest any movie that somehow manages to make Christina Hendricks look frumpy and kills her off after about 10 minutes.


Agreed the movie was awful. I don't get why everyone liked it.

I couldn't get past the LLLLLOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG drawn out conversations. Just speak already.


----------



## Wolverine

Saw "Lockout" with Guy Pierce and Maggie Grace (Taken, &amp; Lost), a film by Luc Besson, the same guy who did Fifth Element and wrote/directed a dozen other action flicks (Transporter, The Professional, La Femme Nikita).

Summary:

If you thought The Fifth Element was too slow, with not enough action, way too many love scenes, too nice of a villain, and far too coherent a plot line, then this is the movie for you.

But it has a space prison, explosions, a hot chick, and lots of gunbattles and fighting, so I'm forced to begrudgingly give it 3 out of 5 on the awesomeness scale. It's a very weak 3 though.

Oh, and it's rated PG-13 but the hero drops an F-bomb in the first five minutes, so it gave me a nice teaching moment as I sat and watched it with the kids _("Kids, people of intelligence don't need to drop F-bombs.")_


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Drive was the victim of poor marketting. It was advertised as an action film (which it was not) instead of a drama (which it was).

I liked it, but it was pretty slow.


----------



## knight1fox3

Going to see the new Bourne movie tonight. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've heard mixed reviews on the new Bourne movie. I will still see it but, like all other movies, won't be until after it's on Netflix.


----------



## willsee

Capt Worley PE said:


> Drive was the victim of poor marketting. It was advertised as an action film (which it was not) instead of a drama (which it was).
> 
> I liked it, but it was pretty slow.


I couldn't get past the long pauses while they were talking.


----------



## Supe

Watched "Limitless" the other day, thought it was pretty good. Liked the premise behind the movie, and thought some of the fight scenes, etc. weren't all that bad. Gave it a 4/5 on Netflix.


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> Going to see the new Bourne movie tonight. Looks pretty good.


Movie was pretty good. Kind of slow to start but then it picked up pretty good. Left wide open for another one too.


----------



## blybrook PE

Watched skyline the other night. Figured it to be another UFO clone type movie; wasn't disappointed in that sense. Bad acting, decent effects; overall, not worth the time to watch it.


----------



## Supe

Watched the Lorax last night, though I fell asleep through a bunch of it. Still seemed like a pretty funny movie, all things considered. Junior loved it.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick loved the lorax too...he tried describing it to his grandparents via webcam by grabing his butt and anf trying to lift it to fly like the lorax does when he comes and goes from the sky.


----------



## Master slacker

We recently saw *Albert Nobbs*...







This is, by far, the BEST EVER 19th century, Irish, butch, lesbians-dressing-like-men movie ever made. That man butler in the movie post above? Yeah, that's Glenn Close. Woof. But this is America where we're accustomed to watching movies that are good, so don't bother with this movie. It's actually more "WTF" than "interesting". Two stars.


----------



## Master slacker

I watched *Classic Albums: Def Leppard - Hysteria *right after the above-mentioned butch-fest.






I was a big DL buff back in the day, even in elementary school. I wore out all of the tapes I had. This flick was a little lackluster, as it only talks about this one album and it's done in only 48 or so minutes. I'd like to see an all out rockumentary. Long story short, this was a good little documentary that provided me some trivia, which otherwise, I wouldn't know. 3.5 stars.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Pyromania &gt;&gt;&gt; Hysteria


----------



## Master slacker

Agreed

And coincidentally, Pyromania was my first rock tape.


----------



## Master slacker

Last night we finished watching *Conan the Barbarian*.






First off, when this movie was first pitched to the producers, they must have said, "Ok... picture this... TEETH! ... and... eruptions of blood!" No sh*t. Seems like every evil character showed off their teeth more than their acting talents. Also, it seems as if every character who is killed is actually a pressurized Ziploc bag full of tomato soup. Sword across your back? Five foot blood explosion. Get thrown into a rock? Rock covered in blood explosion. Just a weeeee bit over the top for my taste.

Next, after the first twenty minutes, I almost turned it off. It just got to the point of "this is just getting stupid". But, we managed to snake our way through the entire flick.

The positives - There are lots of TATA shots. Like, WHOA, so many tatas! And you get to see Rachel Nichols naked.

The negatives - You see Jason Momoa's (Conan) ass. There are unnecessary / stupid amounts of blood explosions that make the movie seem silly. The producers / writers / directors seemed to just try way too hard to make a good movie. It is nothing like Ah-nold's Conan movies.

Overall, I won't watch it again. It may have been a good movie if the negatives I mentioned had been fixed, which should have been easy. I'll give it the benefit of the doubt, though. 3 stars.


----------



## Dleg

I also got to see the new Bourne movie. I thought the first ~45 minutes were awesome - great buildup of suspense. Then it got kind of boring - too much action, too poorly shot. Half the time you didn't know who was where, WTF was happening, and then of course the totally open-ended ending, and the lack of a true climax.

I also got to see Ted a little while back. It was funny; I laughed a lot. But I didn't think it was any better than an average Family Guy episode.

Saw "ParaNorman" with my son over the weekend. Typical "goth" style kid animation. It had its moments, though. If you have to see it (as in if you have a kid), it's not the worst movie out there. The new Diary of a Wimpy Kid was disappointing - not as good as the other two, but again OK if you are forced to see it.


----------



## willsee

Project X - Superbad meets Blair Witch Project, without the funny. I think I fell asleep during it, only a couple of parts I laughed at.

Sitter - Another boring supposedly funny movie.

Layer Cake - Good British mob movie. Older but I was sick and it was free on demand and it was worth my time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Beaver - Better than expected...Gibson and Foster do a great job playing a couple on the verge of breakup and Gibson does great as a guy close to the edge (closer than you think).

30 Minutes or Less. Bad acting, really bad, but still a pretty funny movie with some good lines.


----------



## pbrme

Saw "Jeff, who lives at home" last weekend. Don't watch unless you want to be 83 mins. retardidder.


----------



## Master slacker

We saw *Captain America: The First Avenger *over the past few nights.






I didn't know anything about this character prior to the movie, except that he wasn't my favorite fighter in the Marvel vs. Capcom games. Fortunately, I was not disappointed in how this movie was made - story, characters, or acting. In fact, I thought it was downright awesome. Even though this is based on a comic with some pretty far out onomatopoeia action (cue Batman), there was very little that was outlandish and certainly nothing that, IMO, was over the top. Character development was good and the story was easy to follow / understand for simpletons like me.

Hayley Atwell was super hot in this flick. I'd certainly wreck it (given the chance). "Agent Smith" is even in the movie. Neat.

I highly recommend this movie to anyone who likes simple, yet really good, action movies. Will definitely watch again. I'll give it a generous 5 stars.


----------



## Otter

I saw this film called "Animal House" once, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Last night we finished watching *Conan the Barbarian*.


Watched it on Netflix over the weekend. Not bad, not great. I agree with most of your points. Definitely a 3 out of 5.


----------



## Wolverine

So what are they going to do if they ever want to make a Captain America meets the Fantastic Four movie?

... since both Johnny Flame and Captain America are the same dude.

I 'spose it would be something like Mrs. Doubtfire, except with more explosions and a super-villian (Pierce Brosnan would be a good choice!).


----------



## Master slacker

We most recently saw *Romantics Anonymous*.






This one is a little off the beaten path for most people - It's foreign (French), has no explosions, and no nekkid time. The only real car in the movie is something french... and it's smaller than a Mini. If I were a chick, I'd sum this movie up as "cute". In reality, it really is one of those movies that genuinely fits that description. Yet it's not mushy and it's not a chick flick. It's about a bumbling dude and socially inept chick, both of whom are emotional basket cases, sparking a relationship. And chocolate. Chocolate is awesome. The only aspect of the movie that irked me was when the girl sings (poorly, like we all do by ourselves) in french. The song just didn't do well with me.

If you're looking for a change of pace for only an hour and a half and don't mind subtitles, you may want to check this one out. I'm going to round up on this one and give it four stars.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^I'm sad for you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MA_PE

MS. fair enough assesment, sounds like a good one to watch with the wife.

I don't typically watch foreign films, but was flipping through the cable guide and stopped on a film called "Sweet Karma" on SHO and started watching it with my wife.

Turns out it's about a slavic girl that leaves home ot go to America to work as a domestic and word gets back to her family that she's dead. Her younger sister "Karma" then follows her path to discover what happened to her. The younger sister is hot and the trail leads to the sex trade. Lots of nekkidness and good action/violence with a twist at the end. Check it out.


----------



## Master slacker

If that's on Netflix, I'll add it to the queue.


----------



## Master slacker

Something else to add to the above reviewed movie. It's probably labeled "Romance Comedy", but it's not really "Romance" and it's not completely "Comedy". Simply put, it's "amusing". Also, the story line is simple enough for a simpleton like me.


----------



## pbrme

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^^I'm sad for you.


x2


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> MS. fair enough assesment, sounds like a good one to watch with the wife.
> 
> I don't typically watch foreign films, but was flipping through the cable guide and stopped on a film called "Sweet Karma" on SHO and started watching it with my wife.
> 
> Turns out it's about a slavic girl that leaves home ot go to America to work as a domestic and word gets back to her family that she's dead. Her younger sister "Karma" then follows her path to discover what happened to her. The younger sister is hot and the trail leads to the sex trade. Lots of nekkidness and good action/violence with a twist at the end. Check it out.


Now _there's _a film worth watching.


----------



## Wolverine

^ ^ ^ Any helicopters or explosions by chance?

Add helicopters and THAT sounds like the movie for me.

_"The badness of any movie is directly proportional to the number of helicopters in it." - Dave Barry_

(PS. I'm pretty sure he meant _'badness' _as in _'total F$&amp;*!^&amp; AWESOMENESS!!!"._


----------



## MA_PE

sorry. Nyet on the choppers, that would be Teeth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Captain's requirements for a good movie

1) Nuditity ...female nekidness only

2) Cool car chases/crashes

3) No plot to get in the way of 1) and 2)


----------



## blybrook PE

Watched Patriot Games after reading the book... Also watched Clear &amp; Present Danger as I'm 50% of the way through the book now.

Both of the movies are decent, but if you've read the book recently, don't bother watching the movies as you'll be able to pick up major errors or changes from the story line. It makes me wonder if the director even tried to follow the book!


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> We saw *Captain America: The First Avenger *over the past few nights.
> 
> I didn't know anything about this character prior to the movie, except that he wasn't my favorite fighter in the Marvel vs. Capcom games. Fortunately, I was not disappointed in how this movie was made - story, characters, or acting. In fact, I thought it was downright awesome. Even though this is based on a comic with some pretty far out onomatopoeia action (cue Batman), there was very little that was outlandish and certainly nothing that, IMO, was over the top. Character development was good and the story was easy to follow / understand for simpletons like me.
> 
> Hayley Atwell was super hot in this flick. I'd certainly wreck it (given the chance). "Agent Smith" is even in the movie. Neat.
> 
> I highly recommend this movie to anyone who likes simple, yet really good, action movies. Will definitely watch again. I'll give it a generous 5 stars.


+1. Just got around to watching this as well after seeing Avengers. Also thought it was very well done.


----------



## Supe

Watched Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows. I liked it more than the first one. Plenty of action, couple plot twists here and there, I give it a 4/5.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Seeking Justice this weekend. Surprisingly good Nichloas Cage flick that I think disappeared pretty quickley from the theaters if it made it there at all.

21 Jump Street was freaking hilarious. There was a running gag about how old the teenagers looked, and some really good stabs at past TV shows. It was a lot better than expected. A few great cameos, too.

Looking forward to God Bless America. The trailers looked hilarious.


----------



## MA_PE

I wasted my time watching a "horror" movie on cable called "Absentia". What a POS.


----------



## snickerd3

Aladin was on last night...kind of sad it's been like 10-15 yrs since I've last seen that movie and I was still able to basically recite the movie from start to finish with no trouble.


----------



## pbrme

snickerd3 said:


> Aladin was on last night...kind of sad it's been like 10-15 yrs since I've last seen that movie and I was still able to basically recite the movie from start to finish with no trouble.


"_Who Disturbs My Slumber...?.._"


----------



## Master slacker

Our latest film escapade was *The Women on the 6th Floor*.






The movie itself was nothing special. It's a French film with subtitles and follows the life of a middle upper class stock broker as he transitions from an OCD-like state to one of a little more adventure with the help of his UBER HOT Spanish maid (Natalia Verbeke --&gt; Google her). The story itself is pretty good, but like stated earlier, it's nothing special. The biggest highlight is that you get to see Verbeke naked in the shower from behind as well as her left boob. I would absolutely wreck it. I'll give the movie three stars and Verbeke five for her outstanding naked talents. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3

If i remember correctly from French class, if the french say something in on the 6th floor, by american customs that is actually the 7th floor.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> Our latest film escapade was *The Women on the 6th Floor*.
> 
> The movie itself was nothing special. It's a French film with subtitles and follows the life of a middle upper class stock broker as he transitions from an OCD-like state to one of a little more adventure with the help of his UBER HOT Spanish maid (Natalia Verbeke --&gt; Google her). The story itself is pretty good, but like stated earlier, it's nothing special. The biggest highlight is that you get to see Verbeke naked in the shower from behind as well as her left boob. I would absolutely wreck it. I'll give the movie three stars and Verbeke five for her outstanding naked talents. :thumbs:


LOL, what is with you and foreign films?


----------



## Wolverine

QUESTION:



knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, what is with you and foreign films?


...and ANSWER:



Master slacker said:


> a little more adventure with the help of his UBER HOT Spanish maid Verbeke naked in the shower from behind as well as her left boob


----------



## Master slacker

We watched *Romantics Anonymous *initially because we were trying to find something rated at least four stars on Netflix that we have never heard of. It worked for that movie. Then we saw *The Women on the 6th Floor* because it was one of those "Because you watched Romantics Anonymous" categories and I saw the movie description contain "voluptuous maid" or something like that. I was sold on that part and Mrs. MS had no say since her head was buried in her book until the movie started.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Well, it is European, and therefore FAR superior to an American film.


----------



## snickerd3

FLBuff PE said:


> Well, it is European, and therefore FAR superior to an American film.


lately that is probably true...they may be more original than the hollywood films right now.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is European, and therefore FAR superior to an American film.
> 
> 
> 
> lately that is probably true...they may be more original than the hollywood films right now.
Click to expand...

Speaking of that, I really enjoyed seasons 1 &amp; 2 of the BBC version of Sherlock Holmes. Very well done IMO.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I believe the guy who plays Dr. Watson in that series is also the guy playing Bilbo Baggins in the Hobbit movies coming out shortly.


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is European, and therefore FAR superior to an American film.
> 
> 
> 
> lately that is probably true...they may be more original than the hollywood films right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of that, I really enjoyed seasons 1 &amp; 2 of the BBC version of Sherlock Holmes. Very well done IMO.
Click to expand...

+1 need more like this.


----------



## pbrme

Watched: Case 39

mehh.... It's, I don't know... a toss up, but I lean towards the don't bother side.


----------



## snickerd3

I know it is more of a tv series, but has anyone netflixed or watched downtown abby? Wondering if it is worth the rental


----------



## pbrme

snickerd3 said:


> I know it is more of a tv series, but has anyone netflixed or watched downtown abby? Wondering if it is worth the rental


Yes, and it is very well done. 5 stars. After you get caught up, check the PBS website for new episodes. They don't stay on there very long, but are free to watch.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

SNL did a pretty good spoof of Downton Abbey.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

FInally watched The Incredible Hulk last night (the one with Ed Norton). Nothing unexpected, nothing extraordinary, almost predictible. I wanted to watch it to see how it led up to the Avengers and it makes sense.

2/5


----------



## Master slacker

So we saw *The Professional* last night.







This was a pretty entertaining movie although it was far from believable. A hitman more or less adopts a girl (neighbor) whose family was gunned down by drug lords (there's a twist to that part). It's based in New York, but every time hundreds of shots are fired, it takes hours for police to respond. And the response of the police is pretty lackluster. Oh, if you watch this, towards the end, try to imagine if the response of the guards or bystanders in the DEA building is anywhere near realistic. Sure this is pre-9/11, but still. This is Natalie Portman's big screen debut and does a good job. Jean Reno and Gary Oldman played their parts very, very well. There were no naked or even hot chicks in this film. In the end, I need to grade the movie. I'll give it a solid three stars.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> FInally watched The Incredible Hulk last night (the one with Ed Norton). Nothing unexpected, nothing extraordinary, almost predictible. I wanted to watch it to see how it led up to the Avengers and it makes sense.
> 
> 2/5


Too bad they didn't do it with Mark Ruffalo. Not that I don't like Ed Norton, I just think Mark R. did an "incredible" (pun intended) job in the Avengers. He always had you feeling on edge like, when is he going to lose control? I thought it was excellent.

Looking to watch THOR next after just seeing Capt. America.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Thor was entertaining. I thought it was better than Hulk. But none of the three (Hulk, Thor, or Capt) came anywhere close to the Avengers. Iron Man, on the other hand was pretty good although I wasn't really a fan of the 2nd one.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> So we saw *The Professional* last night.
> 
> This was a pretty entertaining movie although it was far from believable. A hitman more or less adopts a girl (neighbor) whose family was gunned down by drug lords (there's a twist to that part). It's based in New York, but every time hundreds of shots are fired, it takes hours for police to respond. And the response of the police is pretty lackluster. Oh, if you watch this, towards the end, try to imagine if the response of the guards or bystanders in the DEA building is anywhere near realistic. Sure this is pre-9/11, but still. This is Natalie Portman's big screen debut and does a good job. Jean Reno and Gary Oldman played their parts very, very well. There were no naked or even hot chicks in this film. In the end, I need to grade the movie. I'll give it a solid three stars.


The Prof. was a friggin' great movie. Gary O. played an awesome, psycho crooked cop. Why would it surprise you to have a lengthy response time in NY? Wouldn't surprise me at all. I've been to Detroit and heard shots fired with no sirens to follow. Die Hard 3 had a similar premise with number of shots vs. police response time. I don't think it's that far fetched either. Also, in the DEA building, guards/bystanders wouldn't expect a kid to attempt what she was trying to do. Hence the unrealistic response. I also liked Tony's character. Because no one knocks over old Tony. =)


----------



## Master slacker

I was specifically referring to Leon when he decided to "enter" the DEA building. In real life, he would not have gone unnoticed...


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> Thor was entertaining. I thought it was better than Hulk. But none of the three (Hulk, Thor, or Capt) came anywhere close to the Avengers. Iron Man, on the other hand was pretty good although I wasn't really a fan of the 2nd one.


Second Iron Man was a snooze fest. Wish I hadn't bought the Blu Ray, but I did assuming it was going to be a special effects extravaganza.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> I was specifically referring to Leon when he decided to "enter" the DEA building. In real life, he would not have gone unnoticed...


What if they were union workers and it was break time? No one can interrupt a union-sanctioned break time.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thor was entertaining. I thought it was better than Hulk. But none of the three (Hulk, Thor, or Capt) came anywhere close to the Avengers. Iron Man, on the other hand was pretty good although I wasn't really a fan of the 2nd one.
> 
> 
> 
> Second Iron Man was a snooze fest. Wish I hadn't bought the Blu Ray, but I did assuming it was going to be a special effects extravaganza.
Click to expand...

Good to know. I'll probably skip IM2 then. Will still check out THOR. Can't wait for Avengers to come out on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Professional was an awesome movie.

I've heard Leon, the uncut version went a little more in depth into the Portman/Russo relationship, but it sounded a tad creepy.


----------



## Wolverine

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thor was entertaining. I thought it was better than Hulk. But none of the three (Hulk, Thor, or Capt) came anywhere close to the Avengers. Iron Man, on the other hand was pretty good although I wasn't really a fan of the 2nd one.
> 
> 
> 
> Second Iron Man was a snooze fest. Wish I hadn't bought the Blu Ray, but I did assuming it was going to be a special effects extravaganza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know. I'll probably skip IM2 then. Will still check out THOR. Can't wait for Avengers to come out on Blu-Ray.
Click to expand...

Hold on there, not so fast; IM2 wasn't all that bad IMHO and has some very good tie-in scenes to Avengers - plenty of action, a little drama, and the second time I watched it, it seemed that I picked up on a lot more subtle depth by Stark.
1st viewing: Stark: "I know what I'm doing." Geez, gotta love that confident arrogance.

2nd viewing: Stark: "I know what I'm doing." Wait a minute, what did that mean? Is there a secret master plan? Maybe he does know what he's doing.

For my money, IM2&gt;Thor (though neither was as good as Going Coconuts with Donny &amp; Marie)


----------



## envirotex

Watched Lockout last night. It was a pretty good rental. Typical guy who was framed rescues president's daughter from outerspace kidnappers kind of movie. Some very funny one liners. The boys liked it.


----------



## Wolverine

Wolverine said:


> Saw "Lockout" with Guy Pierce and Maggie Grace (Taken, &amp; Lost), a film by Luc Besson, the same guy who did Fifth Element and wrote/directed a dozen other action flicks (Transporter, The Professional, La Femme Nikita).
> 
> Summary:
> 
> If you thought The Fifth Element was too slow, with not enough action, too many love scenes, too nice of a villain, and far too coherent a plot line, then this is the movie for you.
> 
> But it has a space prison, explosions, a hot chick, and lots of gunbattles and fighting, so I'm forced to begrudgingly give it 3 out of 5 on the awesomeness scale. It's a very weak 3 though.


So, was I right?


----------



## willsee

I still haven't seen Dark Knight Rises


----------



## snickerd3

^i haven't either...but mr snick did and told me how it ends...


----------



## envirotex

Wolverine said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw "Lockout" with Guy Pierce and Maggie Grace (Taken, &amp; Lost), a film by Luc Besson, the same guy who did Fifth Element and wrote/directed a dozen other action flicks (Transporter, The Professional, La Femme Nikita).
> 
> Summary:
> 
> If you thought The Fifth Element was too slow, with not enough action, too many love scenes, too nice of a villain, and far too coherent a plot line, then this is the movie for you.
> 
> But it has a space prison, explosions, a hot chick, and lots of gunbattles and fighting, so I'm forced to begrudgingly give it 3 out of 5 on the awesomeness scale. It's a very weak 3 though.
> 
> 
> 
> So, was I right?
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Like I said, good rental...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

willsee said:


> I still haven't seen Dark Knight Rises


Me neither. I think a lot of it still lies with the fact that my wife refuses to watch it in a theater...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

blybrook PE said:


> *Watched Patriot Games after reading the book...* Also watched Clear &amp; Present Danger as I'm 50% of the way through the book now.


I watch Patriot games every weekend during the fall. That count?


----------



## engineergurl

We watched the Hunger Games this week, the entire movie there was comments flying back and forth between me and the hubby about what was different between the movie and the book... but I think they still did a pretty good job.


----------



## blybrook PE

VTEnviro said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Watched Patriot Games after reading the book...* Also watched Clear &amp; Present Danger as I'm 50% of the way through the book now.
> 
> 
> 
> I watch Patriot games every weekend during the fall. That count?
Click to expand...

Different type of Games. Those that you speak of have better action and the books are never right!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Neither is the score of the Super Bowl.


----------



## Supe

The Hunger Games - 2/5. It was Battle Royale with a crappier love plot, less violence, worse storyline (BR had some interesting twists of betrayal, etc), and a crappier ending. Barely worth a rent, IMO. Oh, and it was full of Fifth Element costumes, only... gayer.


----------



## roadwreck

I finished reading the second Hunger Games book yesterday (Catching Fire). I'm not terribly impressed by the story but each chapter usually leaves you hanging, which makes you want to read the next one and the next one and...

...you get the picture. The book ended rather abruptly, so I'm curious to see how the last one goes. I guess I'll have to request it from the library because I'm not going to pay for this drivel.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw God Bless America, and it was quite a disappointment (unless you want to turn off the sound and watch an extended film homage to the 5th Gen Camaro). It was one of those films where they showed all the good parts in the trailer.

Also saw The Perfect Family, which was OK, I guess, but Kathleen Turner has gotten old and large. It was basically a story of a woman trying to hide her family's imperfections to try and win a Catholic Woman of the Year Award.


----------



## Krakosky

Was BR the one with the school age Asians? I think I saw it in college.

Anyone see World's Greatest Dad with Robin Williams? Not his typical comedy. It's more of a dark comedy. I liked it and would recommend it.


----------



## Supe

Krakosky said:


> Was BR the one with the school age Asians? I think I saw it in college.


Yep.

Watched 21 Jump Street last night. 4/5, had me chuckling through the bulk of the movie, but wasn't uproariously funny. Certainly had its moments, though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Chronicle was surprisingly good story about how power corrupts when a group of teens gets superpowers and have to learn how to deal with it. Fight action towards the end got kind of hard to follow about who was doing what.


----------



## Master slacker

So we finished watching *The Punisher* last night.







To be honest, I wasn't expecting much from this movie. That's one reason why we hadn't seen it until now. However, I was pleasently surprised with how good this movie really is. The plot was pretty straight forward and simply _imagining_ the slaughter of a family like that was eerily disturbing. At a couple of points, I was wondering if the movie was supposed to be morbidly hilarious since neither one of us could stop laughing (scene with "The Russian") or somber action-tastic. It had its cheesy moments (it is a comic afterall) and most parts were highly unrealistic, but it didn't matter. The cast looks somewhat like extras from Jersey Shore... at least the kid. The couple of entire-movie chicks are completely smash worthy.

For those who care not for plot when choosing a movie, I'll summarize it as hot chicks, explosions, cars with big blocks, and guns. Rebecca Romijn is frickin' in this movie. I give *The Punisher* a solid four stars. It's a good overall movie. As for RR, she gets four as well.


----------



## snickerd3

I remember watching that...and laughing my butt off too


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wolverine said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thor was entertaining. I thought it was better than Hulk. But none of the three (Hulk, Thor, or Capt) came anywhere close to the Avengers. Iron Man, on the other hand was pretty good although I wasn't really a fan of the 2nd one.
> 
> 
> 
> Second Iron Man was a snooze fest. Wish I hadn't bought the Blu Ray, but I did assuming it was going to be a special effects extravaganza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know. I'll probably skip IM2 then. Will still check out THOR. Can't wait for Avengers to come out on Blu-Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on there, not so fast; IM2 wasn't all that bad IMHO and has some very good tie-in scenes to Avengers - plenty of action, a little drama, and the second time I watched it, it seemed that I picked up on a lot more subtle depth by Stark.
> 1st viewing: Stark: "I know what I'm doing." Geez, gotta love that confident arrogance.
> 
> 2nd viewing: Stark: "I know what I'm doing." Wait a minute, what did that mean? Is there a secret master plan? Maybe he does know what he's doing.
> 
> For my money, IM2&gt;Thor (though neither was as good as Going Coconuts with Donny &amp; Marie)
Click to expand...

Rewatched this over the weekend. It wasn't as bad as I remembered it being. Forgot about all the tie-ins to the Avengers. Having seen the Avengers before seeing most of the other individual comic-movies helps reveal several of the subtle references to what was coming.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> MS. fair enough assesment, sounds like a good one to watch with the wife.
> 
> I don't typically watch foreign films, but was flipping through the cable guide and stopped on a film called "Sweet Karma" on SHO and started watching it with my wife.
> 
> Turns out it's about a slavic girl that leaves home ot go to America to work as a domestic and word gets back to her family that she's dead. Her younger sister "Karma" then follows her path to discover what happened to her. The younger sister is hot and the trail leads to the sex trade. Lots of nekkidness and good action/violence with a twist at the end. Check it out.


Also watched this one over the weekend. I agree the younger sister is hot. Pretty good movie overall although there were a few "huh?" moments where the plot didn't seem to make sense.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> So we finished watching *The Punisher* last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't expecting much from this movie. That's one reason why we hadn't seen it until now. However, I was pleasently surprised with how good this movie really is. The plot was pretty straight forward and simply _imagining_ the slaughter of a family like that was eerily disturbing. At a couple of points, I was wondering if the movie was supposed to be morbidly hilarious since neither one of us could stop laughing (scene with "The Russian") or somber action-tastic. It had its cheesy moments (it is a comic afterall) and most parts were highly unrealistic, but it didn't matter. The cast looks somewhat like extras from Jersey Shore... at least the kid. The couple of entire-movie chicks are completely smash worthy.
> 
> For those who care not for plot when choosing a movie, I'll summarize it as hot chicks, explosions, cars with big blocks, and guns. Rebecca Romijn is frickin' in this movie. I give *The Punisher* a solid four stars. It's a good overall movie. As for RR, she gets four as well.


You ought to watch the 80s version with Dolph Lundgren.

On second thought, don't.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


> You ought to watch the 80s version with Dolph Lundgren.


There was a version made in the 80's? Cool. I may watch it. Waaaaaait a minute... has Dolph ever been in a good movie besides Rocky IV?



Capt Worley PE said:


> On second thought, don't.


That's what I thought.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to watch the 80s version with Dolph Lundgren.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a version made in the 80's? Cool. I may watch it. Waaaaaait a minute... has Dolph ever been in a good movie besides Rocky IV?
Click to expand...

Why not pair it with Brian Bosworth's 1991 masterpiece, Stone Cold, for a double dose of movie repugnancy.


----------



## Master slacker

Ok, so we partook in *Sweet Karma* last night.






First off... HFS... this broad is SMOKIN'! Not to mention, Karma was the Playboy Playmate of the Month back in November, 2010. But sorry guys, I was a bit disappointed in this one. Aside from the glorious boobs shown throughout the movie, it just didn't deliver. The acting was ok, the plot was ok, but the past / present timeframes could have been planned and tranistioned a little better and the film / camera quality blew ass. It didn't matter if Netflix was streaming in "HD" or only 2/5 quality, it all appeared grainy. The ending was a bit "meh" and there was no character development for David Grey that I can remember, so that made the ending a bit lackluster.

This film gets two stars from me. Karma gets a standing ovation of five stars, though. She practically sets the standard for wreck-ableness. She better get pet insurance.


----------



## Supe

Capt Worley PE said:


> Saw God Bless America, and it was quite a disappointment (unless you want to turn off the sound and watch an extended film homage to the 5th Gen Camaro). It was one of those films where they showed all the good parts in the trailer.
> 
> Also saw The Perfect Family, which was OK, I guess, but Kathleen Turner has gotten old and large. It was basically a story of a woman trying to hide her family's imperfections to try and win a Catholic Woman of the Year Award.


I watched God Bless America last night and really enjoyed it. Gave it a 4/5. A little predictable, but thoroughly satisfying from an "I see where he's coming from" perspective.


----------



## Wolverine

I am right now watching the dumbest dumb movie ever.

Its called Pathfinder.

Its like Conan, meets Dances with Wolves, meets Donnie &amp; Marie Going Coconuts. Except I'm pretty sure Donnie &amp; Marie had a more coherent plot line and better character development..

See this viking boy ends up being raised by native american tribe and then has to fight the vikings and...

Oh great, now they're snowboarding on a viking shield.

Now they just hid from the vikings in a cave, but they had to kill a bear first.

I can't wait to see where this is going. 5 stars for being the only movie ever with viking shield snowboarding.


----------



## Supe

I watched Journey 2 The Mysterious Island last night. Despite being a MASSIVELY cheesetastic kid movie, it was relatively uptempo, had a fair amount of action in it, and it was pretty short. I'll give it a 3.5/5, which isn't bad as far as kids/family movies go for me.


----------



## snickerd3

shawshank redemption was on tv last night with scenes i've never seen before


----------



## wilheldp_PE

My buddies and I watched Shawshank in its entirety from 11:30 pm until 2 am last night. We were discussing throughout the movie how it might be the best all-around movie of all time.


----------



## snickerd3

I would have to agree. it wasn't on that late in georgia though, I think it ended by 10:30...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

This Means War: Typical two guys fighting over the same girl, except these two guys are superspies. Mindless fun, but Chelsea handler and Reese Witherspoon had some pretty good repartee that made me think those two could do a pretty good take on Clerks from the female side of the equation.

Some Guy Who Likes to Kill People: Spoof on horror movies and whodunnits. Some hilarious puns by barry Bostwick, who plays the town police chief (especially liked when he told off the mayor during the typical "How can this happen in my town?" mayor tirade).


----------



## YMZ PE

Piranha DD: can't hold a candle to the first. Less than 20% of the boobage of the original despite the name, and a relatively disappointing ending.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Did someone say boobs? Time to raid the Netflix tonight...


----------



## mudpuppy

I rarely watch movies, but captive on a 767 the other day with only a few options for entertainment I watched "Beasts of the Southern Wild." It was. . . strange. I wish movies came with a weirdness scale.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Anyone see the trailer for the new Lone Ranger flick due out next summer? Johnny Depp plays Tonto. Interesting.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dexman PE said:


> Anyone see the trailer for the new Lone Ranger flick due out next summer? Johnny Depp plays Tonto. Interesting.


Is Tim Burton directing? I thought Depp only worked for Burton these days.


----------



## blybrook PE

Watched "Safe" the other night. If you like Jason Statham movies, then you won't be disappointed. Plenty of action scenes and a fairly decent story line.


----------



## MA_PE

I watch a 2011 movie called Source Code on cable the other night. It's a "time warp/parallel universe" type movie. I thought it was quite good and definitely worth a watch. Glad you guys saw some "merit" to Sweet Karma. Although it's foreign it's not European so you shouldn't set your expectations too high.


----------



## jeb6294

blybrook PE said:


> Watched "Safe" the other night. If you like Jason Statham movies, then you won't be disappointed. Plenty of action scenes and a fairly decent story line.


I liked it better the first time I saw it when the Asian chick was of age and it was called "The Transporter".


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll agree that the Transporter series was much better than Safe; but was still better than most of the other crap that has been coming out recently.

Watched "Man on A Ledge" this morning. Decent storyline and someone proved their innocence for a change. Pretty drastic measures to get there, but it was a decent flick once it picked up some.


----------



## Supe

Finally saw the Avengers, enjoyed what I stayed awake for anyways. Will have to go back and watch it again. Was surprised at how slowly the movie started off, though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

blybrook PE said:


> Watched "Man on A Ledge" this morning. Decent storyline and someone proved their innocence for a change. Pretty drastic measures to get there, but it was a decent flick once it picked up some.


That was a good bit better than I expected it to be.

Watched American Reunion and realized I'd probably have to rewatch American Pie to get all the jokes. It wasn't bad, though.

Get the Gringo was the latest Mel Gibson silliness. You REALLY have to suspend disbelief on this one, but a clown was killed early on, earning it a spot on my favorites list.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watched Snow White &amp; the Huntsman. Pretty good flick, but Kristen Stewart really killed it for me. She's hot, but she never looks like she wants to be there.

.


----------



## willsee

Dexman PE said:


> Watched Snow White &amp; the Huntsman. Pretty good flick, but Kristen Stewart really killed it for me. She's hot, but she never looks like she wants to be there.
> 
> .


We watched that too....I was bored to tears and I disagree about her appearances


----------



## Supe

I'm sorry, but that mopey, dumbo-looking actress is about as far on the opposite end of the spectrum of what I'd consider to be "hot" as it comes. The only time I even found her tolerable, both in appearance and in acting, was in Adventureland.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The part that keeps her from truly looking hot is her inability to look happy. Even when she got what she was fighting for, she looked like she was about to piss herself. Everything from the neck down is quite attractive though.


----------



## engineergurl

This weekend, we watched...

The Hangover II (funnier than the first I thought)

The Adjustment Bureau (I had a hard time getting past the actors but it was a good flick)

American Psycho (seriously effed up movie, one of those where at the end, I looked at my husband and asked what sane person could come up with a movie like that)

Dune (I believe that I was forced to watch this since I had never seen it before)

Midnight Run (another that I apparently missed out on the first time around and was forced to watch... but this one made me laugh)

(guess who has a free trial to HBO and all the movie channels right now?)


----------



## Master slacker

I have a load of movies to review, but it will require a little more free time. I got some doozies.


----------



## willsee

American Psycho is awesome

I watched it long enough ago that I think I can read the book and not remember enough about the movie to enjoy it.


----------



## Wolverine

Wait, which Dune? The movie where Sting gets the knife in the face or the SciFi channel mini-series epic?

The former was a dud (except for where Sting gets the knife in the face) but the latter wasn't all that bad, imho.


----------



## Road Guy

Midnight Run the Charles Grogen movie? That movie is +1 !


----------



## snickerd3

watched Garfield's Halloween this week.


----------



## Master slacker

^ FTW


----------



## engineergurl

Wolverine said:


> Wait, which Dune? The movie where Sting gets the knife in the face or the SciFi channel mini-series epic?
> 
> The former was a dud (except for where Sting gets the knife in the face) but the latter wasn't all that bad, imho.


Sting got a knife in his face, I think...	I kinda got focused on the black hole travel from the strange blobs butt... nor could I get past the boils all over the baron or whoever that was

and yes RG- that Midnight Run... I was cracking up to the point of giggles, hilarious...


----------



## engineergurl

Our Idiot Brother...

ummm... don't waste your time... but really, there were parts that made me smile, parts that reminded me of my own family, but for the most part, I kinda just felt like there was no point to this utterly predictable movie... although with a cast like that, I am not surprised we thought it might be funny...


----------



## snickerd3

atlas cloud...is it out yet? the reviews are mixed.


----------



## envirotex

The menfolk watched Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter. I fell asleep.

They really enjoyed it...said it was waaaay better than Magic Mike.


----------



## Ble_PE

So that means the menfolk watched Magic Mike?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Silent House--Pretty good thriller, made to look like it was filmed in one long shot. At least the Olsen twins have a sister who has turned out to be a good actress (she was in another good thriller, Martha Marcy May Marlene).

Hunger Games turned out to better better than expected. the cornucoppia made me laugh every time I saw the silly thing, as did a few beards, but it wasn't bad.

The Town-Ben Affleck as the bank robber with a heart of gold out for one last job...meh, it was OK.

Fright Night- A remake of the 1985 classic, and inferior in every way, except Evil Ed was much less annoying.

The Snowtown Murders- Who knew serial killers could be so boring? Oh, Australian serial killers.


----------



## envirotex

Ble_PE said:


> So that means the menfolk watched Magic Mike?


Yes, I made them watch it...it was not as happy and fun movie as they portray it in the previews...

They wanted something to erase the image of Magic Mike from their minds so they watched Vampire Hunter right after. Apparently, it did the trick.

Going to have our annual Halloween showing of Shaun of the Dead tonight.

Any zombies out there?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Three great funny halloween movies:

1) Return of the Living Dead

2) The Re-animator

3) Frankenhooker


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> Going to have our annual Halloween showing of Shaun of the Dead tonight.


_There's a girl in the garden...._

_Don't say that. Say what? The zed word. Why not? Because it's ridiculous...._


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Project X: Boring, bad, no good.

Hick: Really weird coming of age/road flicks...not Twin peaks weird, but awkward, wth did I just watch weird.

Obama's 2016: Rehash of stuff known, but not promoted by the media pre-2008 elections. Only new stuff here (and it was an interesting take) was the African brand of anti-colonialism slant.


----------



## willsee

Capt Worley PE said:


> Project X: Boring, bad, no good.


Agreed


----------



## engineergurl

Capt Worley PE said:


> Obama's 2016: Rehash of stuff known, but not promoted by the media pre-2008 elections. Only new stuff here (and it was an interesting take) was the African brand of anti-colonialism slant.


I saw that and was going to watch, didn't know what it was about...


----------



## goodal

^ We are going to watch Obama 2016 tomorrow night between election results.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

engineergurl said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's 2016: Rehash of stuff known, but not promoted by the media pre-2008 elections. Only new stuff here (and it was an interesting take) was the African brand of anti-colonialism slant.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that and was going to watch, didn't know what it was about...
Click to expand...

i actually says very little about 2016, or Obama's potential next term.


----------



## Supe

Watched "Monster House" after buying it for Junior from the $5 bin at WalMart. I absolutely loved it. Some definite weirdness, some good jokes for adults, and the facial expressions for the best friend just had me cracking up. Junior was a fan as well, though some of the scenes had her a bit jumpy.


----------



## Road Guy

^- that's actually a really good movie!

We went and saw sky fall the other day, man did that movie suck... Kids went to see wreck it Ralph in the next theatre,.., wished I would have went with them....


----------



## Supe

Watched "Safe House" with Ryan Reynolds and Denzel Washington. Had some ok moments, but overall pretty bland. Nowhere near as good as Training Day or some of his others.


----------



## Krakosky

Saw Skyfall on Thanksgiving night. Surprisingly I really liked it. I'm usually not into action movies. Of course, Daniel Craig isn't bad to look at either.

Rented Man on a Ledge, Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and The Hunger Games. I enjoyed all of them.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I couldn't sleep to save my life the other night and watched various Star Wars movies on Spike over and over.

Of course I was also dumb enough to watch a few episodes of this forensic detectives show on HLN where they find the guy who committed some vicious murder after sequencing the DNA of a cat hair they found on him that matched the cat the victim owned. Really makes getting back to sleep easier.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched Expendables 2, The Watch and The Change Up a few days ago. The first two were ridiculous.

E2 was basically just a giant load of crap that they were trying to find any reason to jam in as many washed up action stars as possible.

With the cast, I had high hopes but The Watch was just stupid.

The Change Up was a pretty predictable more raunchy version of all those life/body/mind swapping movies that were popular when I was younger but it was entertaining enough.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Wanderlust actually turned out to be a pretty funny movie, although a nekkid guy and the rather uncomfortable mirror scene could have been deleted and my enjoyment level would have gone up.


----------



## MA_PE

I watched Goon the other night on cable. Not a bad movie if you like sprts violence (hockey). We saw Shrek the Third for the first time. I thought it was entertaining. Pretty dark movie for little kids though.


----------



## willsee

Saw Skyfall on Thanksgiving, loved it.


----------



## Krakosky

Also watched Take This Waltz. I had never heard of it but it has Sarah Silverman, Seth Rogan and Michelle Williams in it. I did not like it bc of the ending. It was also weird seeing Seth Rogan in a semi-serious role.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> We went and saw sky fall the other day, man did that movie suck...


Agreed. I was not impressed. The other 2 are far superior IMO.


----------



## Road Guy

we also caught the campaign and the watch over the holidays..

the campaign would have been just as funny without all the excessive profanity and the watch was worth the $1.00 we paid to rent it, I guess..


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> the campaign would have been just as funny without all the excessive profanity


agreed. The hockey movie we just watched "Goon" had far too much profanity also.


----------



## Road Guy

&amp; Im not normally a "prude" i just thought it was a little over the top.

I am actually looking forward to seeing the new Red Dawn, Im sure it will suck like most re-makes.. but my kids are looking forward to seeing it so hopefully we will catch it over the helliday / holiday season!


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went and saw sky fall the other day, man did that movie suck...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I was not impressed. The other 2 are far superior IMO.
Click to expand...

WTH was up with the villain? Was he supposed to be a cross between Julian Assange and Norman Bates or something?


----------



## YMZ PE

Oh and on the trailer front: Gangster Squad looks promising, despite the vapid title.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I can't begin to say how bad The Ghost Rider: The Spirit of Vengence is. Yeah, yeah. I know Nick Cage is in it, but I watched it anyways. 2 hours of my life is gone forever...


----------



## roadwreck

I watched _The Expendables_ the other night, and while I wasn't expecting much I can't believe they made a sequel to that.


----------



## knight1fox3

Anyone ever see "Cabin in the Woods"? Pretty cheesy and also messed up. There was a stoner in it who was the comic relief. Only while watching that movie I thought I was the one hitting the reefer. LOL


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Anyone ever see "Cabin in the Woods"? Pretty cheesy and also messed up. There was a stoner in it who was the comic relief. Only while watching that movie I thought I was the one hitting the reefer. LOL


I thought it was pretty original. Then again I love anything by Joss Whedon.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever see "Cabin in the Woods"? Pretty cheesy and also messed up. There was a stoner in it who was the comic relief. Only while watching that movie I thought I was the one hitting the reefer. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty original. Then again I love anything by Joss Whedon.
Click to expand...

It was certainly an original concept and J.W. is one of my favorite directors. Firefly is one of my favorite TV series.


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever see "Cabin in the Woods"? Pretty cheesy and also messed up. There was a stoner in it who was the comic relief. Only while watching that movie I thought I was the one hitting the reefer. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty original. Then again I love anything by Joss Whedon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was certainly an original concept and J.W. is one of my favorite directors. *Firefly is one of my favorite TV series*.
Click to expand...

Me too! Let's be friends.


----------



## Supe

Firefly + Christina Hendricks =


----------



## YMZ PE

"I do know my Bible sir. 'On the night of their betrothal, the wife shall open to the man as the furrow to the plow, and he shall work in her, in and again, 'til she bring him to his fall and rest him then upon the sweat of her breast.'".

"Whoa, good Bible."


----------



## willsee

knight1fox3 said:


> Anyone ever see "Cabin in the Woods"? Pretty cheesy and also messed up. There was a stoner in it who was the comic relief. Only while watching that movie I thought I was the one hitting the reefer. LOL


I thought I was watching an Evil Dead remake

Then it went off the deep end

I loved it


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> "I do know my Bible sir. 'On the night of their betrothal, the wife shall open to the man as the furrow to the plow, and he shall work in her, in and again, 'til she bring him to his fall and rest him then upon the sweat of her breast.'".
> 
> "Whoa, good Bible."


_"If you take sexual advantage of her, you're going to burn in a very special level of hell. A level they reserve for child molesters and people who talk at the theater."_


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I do know my Bible sir. 'On the night of their betrothal, the wife shall open to the man as the furrow to the plow, and he shall work in her, in and again, 'til she bring him to his fall and rest him then upon the sweat of her breast.'".
> 
> "Whoa, good Bible."
> 
> 
> 
> _"If you take sexual advantage of her, you're going to burn in a very special level of hell. A level they reserve for child molesters and people who __talk at__ bring babies to the theater."_
Click to expand...

Fixed.


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Hey, some of us need something interesting to do when our husbands drag us to the theater to watch Twilight: Breaking Dawn 2.


----------



## Ble_PE

How about playing with your boobs?


----------



## Supe

Watched "Middle Men" last night. Stars Luke Wilson (meh), and is based on the life of one of the guys who made millions as one of the first to be involved with internet billing for pay porn sites and the like. Had some good moments in it, by and large pretty so-so, but Laura Ramsey is smoking hot in it, and there are boobies galore, so I give it a 4/5.


----------



## mudpuppy

Boobies galore? That sounds like one I might actually watch!


----------



## Supe

_Galore_ I say!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw Wreck-it Ralph over the weekend with the family. Really enjoyed that one. Had a ton of references to video games I played as a kid, plus it had a good storyline for the kiddos to follow. We will probably add it to the DVD collection.


----------



## Road Guy

Our kids saw it while we saw sky fall.. I wish we would have seen wreck it Ralph

I'm watching the wilderness family on demand, Comcast, Robert Logan, pretty funny... If you got on demand/Comcast/ check it out in the free movie section.. Especially if your sick of suburbia!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I got my geek on and watched the _Star Trek: Into Darkness_ trailer tonight. I gotta wait 5 more months to see it? Shit. I found this shot interesting. Look familiar?


----------



## ALBin517

The new Brad Pitt (Killing them Softly) was not great.


----------



## Road Guy

they had the star trek Iv ? I think on tv last weekend, where they go back to the 1980's to save the whales, concept was cheesy but I really liked that one for some reason..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

IV was fun because it was light hearted but pulled off well. The preceding movies were pretty tense so it was a nice change of pace.


----------



## mizzoueng

Finally watched "Prometheus" on a flight back home last week. I thought it was good, but overall not an "Aliens" movie.

It didn't even seem to fit into the same history of the Aliens movies. Sure the big Omega ship was there, and the same humanoid aliens they found and the giant penis shaped cockpit (bup bup buuhhhaaaa!), but the alien was in the wrong place when he died, wasn't in the suit, and it landed within 100 yards of the GIANT DOME. It wasn't explained how that dome just disappeared by the next Alien movie.


----------



## knight1fox3

VTEnviro said:


> I got my geek on and watched the _Star Trek: Into Darkness_ trailer tonight. I gotta wait 5 more months to see it? Shit. I found this shot interesting. Look familiar?


+100 New trailer/teaser looks amazing. Awesome to see Benedict Cumberbatch as the bad guy. He will do well.

On a side note, pumped to see The Hobbit on Friday. Then we are talking about doing a LOTR movie marathon on Sat. with the extended versions. LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

That's My Boy- Wost Adam Sandler movie in a long time. Not funny, gross, uncomfortable....just a waste.

Maragret - Check out IMDb to see the troubled history of this film. It was boring and about an hour too long. It should have been left unreleased.


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my geek on and watched the _Star Trek: Into Darkness_ trailer tonight. I gotta wait 5 more months to see it? Shit. I found this shot interesting. Look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> +100 New trailer/teaser looks amazing. Awesome to see Benedict Cumberbatch as the bad guy. He will do well.
> 
> On a side note, pumped to see The Hobbit on Friday. Then we are talking about doing a LOTR movie marathon on Sat. with the extended versions. LOL
Click to expand...

The Hobbit was AWESOME! Still can't believe they are going to make it into 3 movies though. Way to milk it!


----------



## Supe

Has anyone seen the new Pacific Rim trailer? Giant Godzilla-like underwater aliens vs. giant fighting robots? Yes plz.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Has anyone seen the new Pacific Rim trailer? Giant Godzilla-like underwater aliens vs. giant fighting robots? Yes plz.


They had a trailer for that at The Hobbit. Looked intriguing.


----------



## Supe

Watched "Jesus Henry Christ" on Netflix last night. It's about a super-brilliant test tube baby who looks for his biological father. Got more than a few good laughs out of it. 4/5


----------



## Dleg

I enjoyed The Hobbit, even though it was pretty slow in the beginning. I still can't figure out how they are going to get two more movies out of it, with what limited memory I have of the remainder of the story. I thought they made it about half way into the book on this one...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> I enjoyed The Hobbit, even though it was pretty slow in the beginning. I still can't figure out how they are going to get two more movies out of it, with what limited memory I have of the remainder of the story. I thought they made it about half way into the book on this one...


Based on what I've read and already seen in the first movie, they are using things that weren't necessarily in The Hobbit book (i.e. rock mountain fight). I believe they plan to do the same for the next 2 parts. I think Legolas is supposed to make an appearance in the next movie.


----------



## blybrook PE

Watched the remake of "Total Recall" last night. WOW, was that different from the original; very few things tied them together. Action scenes were alright, kinda dry though (one similarity to the original). I would watch it again if there was nothing better on.


----------



## envirotex

Lawless was pretty good. The real life story is pretty intriguing...


----------



## Road Guy

wife and i went and saw This is 40 last night, for anyone with a kid 12 or over I think this movie is for you.

What was odd is that I think the wife and I were the only people in the theater actually any where closely to being actually 40.... I think we were the only people laughing through the whole thing..

I do have to say I think this movie was a pretty close reflection on my marriage, family life, relationship with parents, etc.. we laughed our asses off but thought on the way home that either someone made a movie about just our life, or maybe the RG family isnt as fucked up as we thought we were! and the rest of the world has similar issues...


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> either someone made a movie about just our life, or maybe the RG family isnt as fucked up as we thought we were! and the rest of the world has similar issues...


And which scenario is more disturbing?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> Has anyone seen the new Pacific Rim trailer? Giant Godzilla-like underwater aliens vs. giant fighting robots? Yes plz.


I had a chance to try some Pacific rim during my married days.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw The Dark Knight Rises over the weekend. Really enjoyed it although there were some pretty far-reaching scenes (as to be expected with a superhero movie). Can't wait to see the sequel...


----------



## YMZ PE

Dexman PE said:


> Saw The Dark Knight Rises over the weekend. Really enjoyed it although there were some pretty far-reaching scenes (as to be expected with a superhero movie). Can't wait to see the sequel...


I watched it recently too. Loved it, although I can't imagine being a police officer trapped underground for months only to emerge fully hydrated and nourished and ready to beat down an army of convicts with the Bat Man.


----------



## YMZ PE

^ Oh plus I had a hard time taking Bane seriously at first because to me he sounded like Will Ferrell imitating Sean Connery on Celebrity Jeopardy. But he turned out to be quite the badass villain.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ The annoying aspect of Bane was that he obviously was not talking and was voiced-over for the production. It would have been nice to see his body movements actually match up with his talking...


----------



## YMZ PE

^^ I felt the same way about Darth Vader.

oking:


----------



## jeb6294

As a side note, Bane was played by Tom Hardy. A good one to watch that he was in is "Warrior"...just watched it again the other night. It's based on MMA so it's got some good action but it's also got some life/family issues in there as well.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Oh plus I had a hard time taking Bane seriously at first because to me he sounded like Will Ferrell imitating Sean Connery on Celebrity Jeopardy. But he turned out to be quite the badass villain.


Darrell Hammond was the guy that did Connery.


----------



## willsee

Road Guy said:


> wife and i went and saw This is 40 last night, for anyone with a kid 12 or over I think this movie is for you.
> 
> What was odd is that I think the wife and I were the only people in the theater actually any where closely to being actually 40.... I think we were the only people laughing through the whole thing..
> 
> I do have to say I think this movie was a pretty close reflection on my marriage, family life, relationship with parents, etc.. we laughed our asses off but thought on the way home that either someone made a movie about just our life, or maybe the RG family isnt as fucked up as we thought we were! and the rest of the world has similar issues...


Wife and I saw this over the break and while we aren't 40 (or even 30) we still related. We kept looking at each other and laughing since we could see ourselves in most of those situations.


----------



## snickerd3

took minisnick yesterday to see Monsters Inc in 3D...it was his first movie theater experience. He actually kept the glasses on the entire time. It was cool in 3D, the door warehouse scene was crazy with the glasses, you could actually feel the depth of scence


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Rosewood Lane...kind of a sleeper thriller, I'd never heard of that turned out to be pretty good.

Moneyball turned out to be pretty darn good, too.


----------



## Supe

Saw Bridesmaids over the holiday break. Holy hell that's a funny movie.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Saw Bridesmaids over the holiday break. Holy hell that's a funny movie.


_"You're really gonna do that, yep, she's $hittin' in the road."_

LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> Moneyball turned out to be pretty darn good, too.


Saw that one over the break as well. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moneyball turned out to be pretty darn good, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that one over the break as well. I really enjoyed it.
Click to expand...

You don't have to be a baseball fan either (I'm not) to enjoy it.


----------



## snickerd3

Saw the preview for the new wizard of oz movie...basically the back story on the wizard. Looked interesting.


----------



## Judowolf PE

are they making the "wicked" movie...we just saw the wicked play just before xmas at the Fox in STL...it's awesome, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Judowolf PE

FYI

Wicked-backstory for Wizard of Oz


----------



## snickerd3

Judowolf PE said:


> are they making the "wicked" movie...we just saw the wicked play just before xmas at the Fox in STL...it's awesome, I highly recommend it!


I've seen Wicked twice. Once in Chicago and once in London...the adlib humor was better in the london production, but the Actress for wicked witch was better in the chicago production.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Snick, I'm not sure if you've been to the Fox in STL, but we absolutely love it. Bought the wife season tickets last year for our anniversary, makes for a nice 'date" night about once a month


----------



## YMZ PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Oh plus I had a hard time taking Bane seriously at first because to me he sounded like Will Ferrell imitating Sean Connery on Celebrity Jeopardy. But he turned out to be quite the badass villain.
> 
> 
> 
> Darrell Hammond was the guy that did Connery.
Click to expand...

Argh, right. It didn't sit right after I typed it.


----------



## Lumber Jim

snickerd3 said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they making the "wicked" movie...we just saw the wicked play just before xmas at the Fox in STL...it's awesome, I highly recommend it!
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Wicked twice. Once in Chicago and once in London...the adlib humor was better in the london production, but the Actress for wicked witch was better in the chicago production.
Click to expand...

I saw the play in Minneapolis. I'm typically not interested in plays but I thought the production was excellent. If the new movie matches the the content of the play with some Hollywood special effects, it will be great. The play was the backstory of the witch though. As written above in snick's post, is it the backstory of the actual wizard in the wizard of oz?


----------



## Judowolf PE

I thought it focused on the witch but gave the backstory for all of the main characters of the wizard of oz


----------



## snickerd3

Lumber Jim said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they making the "wicked" movie...we just saw the wicked play just before xmas at the Fox in STL...it's awesome, I highly recommend it!
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Wicked twice. Once in Chicago and once in London...the adlib humor was better in the london production, but the Actress for wicked witch was better in the chicago production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the play in Minneapolis. I'm typically not interested in plays but I thought the production was excellent. If the new movie matches the the content of the play with some Hollywood special effects, it will be great. The play was the backstory of the witch though. As written above in snick's post, is it the backstory of the actual wizard in the wizard of oz?
Click to expand...

Yep, the preview started with the wizard and his hot air balloon that crash landed in oz...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Victim- An OK movie written by Michael Biehn (Reese from Terminator) that proves he can't really write. Just about everyone involved was a producer. Acting ability made me wonder how many had worked in the pr0n industry (espetially the guy named Ron Honey or something like that, with the 70s pr0n 'stache). Worth watching the credits as they actually show pictures of everyone with their roles in the production (down to best boy). Many are shown 3 times.

Safety Not Guaranteed-Not a bad comedy, but not a knee-slapper. Interesting premise.


----------



## Supe

Watched Paranorman with junior this weekend. Great movie with enough adult humor to get some laughs out of. Some scenes may be a bit much for smaller kids (kind of spooky/creepy). I'll give it a solid 4/5!


----------



## MA_PE

Watched My Idiot Brother this weekend. fairly lame chick-type movie. Had a few funny scenes. 2.5 stars.


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> Watched My Idiot Brother this weekend. fairly lame chick-type movie. Had a few funny scenes. 2.5 stars.


X2, but subtract half a star.


----------



## Road Guy

MA_PE said:


> Watched My Idiot Brother this weekend. fairly lame chick-type movie. Had a few funny scenes. 2.5 stars.


I think that was one of the few movies we turned off about 30 minutes into it


----------



## Wolverine

Les Miserables - I was told that Wolverine was in it and that there was a war or something, so there might be some explosions. Armed with those two facts and being aware that it takes place in the 1800's, I was able to waive my normal "Helicopters and Explosions" requirement for good movie watching.

Wrong.

Worst movie ever. All they did is sing stuff and run around France, and then when it came time to blow something up, the dude just *threatened *to blow it up, but didn't actually blow it up. Oh, and _spoiler_, the hot chick dies. Worst movie ever.

Great chick flick though. I would have scored some points if I could have squirted a few tears there near the end, but I just couldn't do it.

I dunno, maybe some people will like it.

The trailer for "Oblivion" and "Pacific Rim" were awesome though - flying things and explosions galore!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Is Les Miserable related to Les Nessman?


----------



## willsee

Wolverine said:


> Les Miserables - I was told that Wolverine was in it and that there was a war or something, so there might be some explosions. Armed with those two facts and being aware that it takes place in the 1800's, I was able to waive my normal "Helicopters and Explosions" requirement for good movie watching.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Worst movie ever. All they did is sing stuff and run around France, and then when it came time to blow something up, the dude just *threatened *to blow it up, but didn't actually blow it up. Oh, and _spoiler_, the hot chick dies. Worst movie ever.
> 
> Great chick flick though. I would have scored some points if I could have squirted a few tears there near the end, but I just couldn't do it.
> 
> I dunno, maybe some people will like it.
> 
> The trailer for "Oblivion" and "Pacific Rim" were awesome though - flying things and explosions galore!


Wife is probably going to see Les Mis over the weekend. I will be going to see Gangster Squad.


----------



## rktman

Watched "Jack Reacher", thought it was pretty good. Not a Cruise fan but he did a good job. Solid Rental, Good matinee option also.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Capt, this was a newer remake than the Liam neison version...I haven't seen this one, but I thought the Liam one was pretty good


----------



## engineergurl

Wolverine said:


> Les Miserables - I was told that Wolverine was in it and that there was a war or something, so there might be some explosions. Armed with those two facts and being aware that it takes place in the 1800's, I was able to waive my normal "Helicopters and Explosions" requirement for good movie watching.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Worst movie ever. All they did is sing stuff and run around France, and then when it came time to blow something up, the dude just *threatened *to blow it up, but didn't actually blow it up. Oh, and _spoiler_, the hot chick dies. Worst movie ever.


Please tell me that this is a joke... you really didn't know the story line or the basis before going? I am guessing you can't tell me how the movie compares to the stage production... or even the book...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

engineergurl said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les Miserables - I was told that Wolverine was in it and that there was a war or something, so there might be some explosions. Armed with those two facts and being aware that it takes place in the 1800's, I was able to waive my normal "Helicopters and Explosions" requirement for good movie watching.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Worst movie ever. All they did is sing stuff and run around France, and then when it came time to blow something up, the dude just *threatened *to blow it up, but didn't actually blow it up. Oh, and _spoiler_, the hot chick dies. Worst movie ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that this is a joke... you really didn't know the story line or the basis before going? I am guessing you can't tell me how the movie compares to the stage production... or even the book...
Click to expand...

Well, if he could, they'd revoke his man card.


----------



## MGX

Everyone knows the French just botched their revolution. They added some singing and dancing to make themselves feel better.

Per the thread title Django Unchained is a 5 star movie!


----------



## Judowolf PE

&lt;--- has seen the earlier movie and the stage production, but if you want to take my man card you'll have to take it from me(better bring back-up!)


----------



## Wolverine

engineergurl said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les Miserables - I was told that Wolverine was in it and that there was a war or something, so there might be some explosions. Armed with those two facts and being aware that it takes place in the 1800's, I was able to waive my normal "Helicopters and Explosions" requirement for good movie watching.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that this is a joke... you really didn't know the story line or the basis before going? I am guessing you can't tell me how the movie compares to the stage production... or even the book...
Click to expand...

 Wait, there was a play _and _a book? No wonder it was so horrible. Take a book, make it into a play, sing all the words, and then remove all the helicopters and explosions , equals SUCK. Look at what they did to Oklahoma (which originally had a plot line more similar to Cowboys and Aliens). 
Surrey With a Fringe On Top my arse - it was a helicopter in the book.


----------



## engineergurl

Wolverine said:


> it was a helicopter in the book.


next you'll tell me that Miguel de Cervantes wrote of helicopters as well....


----------



## Wolverine

No, ...dragons..., but that inspires me to amend the rules just slightly:

Wolverines Movie Rules: rev. 010913

Item #1 - The awesomeness of a movie is directly proportional to the number of helicopters and explosions in it. [no change]

Item #2 - For "helicopters" in rule #1, the following words may be substituted: alien space craft, giant robots, Bruce Willis, pirates, boobies, or dragons.

Item #3 - For "explosions" in rule #1, the following words may be substituted: swordfights, Kung Fu, Batman, gratuitous violence, or Mixed Martial Arts.


----------



## MA_PE

Wolverine said:


> No, ...dragons..., but that inspires me to amend the rules just slightly:
> 
> Wolverines Movie Rules: rev. 010913
> 
> Item #1 - The awesomeness of a movie is directly proportional to the number of helicopters and explosions in it. [no change]
> 
> Item #2 - For "helicopters" in rule #1, the following words may be substituted: *boobies*, alien space craft, giant robots, Bruce Willis, pirates, boobies, or dragons.
> 
> Item #3 - For "explosions" in rule #1, the following words may be substituted: *boobies*, swordfights, Kung Fu, Batman, gratuitous violence, or Mixed Martial Arts.


FTFY


----------



## Road Guy

I got dragged to see Parental Guidance against my will last weekend... another story.. but the only redeeming part of that movie is that the (excuse my stereotype) the Asian guy that was in 16 Candles (Long Duck Dong) has a side part in this movie where he owns a Chinese restaurant that the family eats at.. it took me a while to figure out who he was.. but then I looked him up on IMDB.com and this was basically the first movie he has been in since 16 candles (in 1985 or something).... I generally like Billy Crystal but he was just "trying to hard" to make this movie...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I've read several reviews that said basically the only people who really "get" that movie are grandparents...


----------



## pbrme

Wolverine said:


> No, ...dragons..., but that inspires me to amend the rules just slightly:
> 
> Wolverines Movie Rules: rev. 010913
> 
> Item #1 - The awesomeness of a movie is directly proportional to the number of helicopters and explosions in it. [no change]
> 
> Item #2 - For "helicopters" in rule #1, the following words may be substituted: alien space craft, giant robots, Bruce Willis, pirates, boobies, or dragons.
> 
> Item #3 - For "explosions" in rule #1, the following words may be substituted: swordfights, Kung Fu, Batman, gratuitous violence, or Mixed Martial Arts.


So I take it you were a fan of the Rambo reboot, and the expendables? Atta guy.

One sunday a few years ago, I invited one of my bro's over and we watched the new Rambo, drank scotch, smoked cigars and used power tools to build something. It was a fine day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Campaign was the funniest Will Ferrell movie I think I've ever seen.


----------



## MA_PE

My wife and I saw Bridemaids for the first time over the weekend. Pretty funny movie.


----------



## ALBin517

willsee said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les Miserables - I was told that Wolverine was in it and that there was a war or something, so there might be some explosions. Armed with those two facts and being aware that it takes place in the 1800's, I was able to waive my normal "Helicopters and Explosions" requirement for good movie watching.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Worst movie ever. All they did is sing stuff and run around France, and then when it came time to blow something up, the dude just *threatened *to blow it up, but didn't actually blow it up. Oh, and _spoiler_, the hot chick dies. Worst movie ever.
> 
> Great chick flick though. I would have scored some points if I could have squirted a few tears there near the end, but I just couldn't do it.
> 
> I dunno, maybe some people will like it.
> 
> The trailer for "Oblivion" and "Pacific Rim" were awesome though - flying things and explosions galore!
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is probably going to see Les Mis over the weekend. I will be going to see Gangster Squad.
Click to expand...

We saw Gangster Squad over the weekend. It was not an epic. I was hoping for more Godfather and less Untouchables.


----------



## Wolverine

"Jackie Chan's The Myth" - watched it with the kids.

Another forcible rewrite of the rules:

- *The awesomeness of a movie is directly proportional to the amount of helicopters, explosions, and/or Jackie Chan in it.*

Highlight: Jackie Chan, reliving a dream as an ancient Chinese warrior, saves the princess from falling off the cliff in a carriage by tying himself to it with a rope, THEN HAS A SWORDFIGHT, WHILE THE CARRIAGE IS ON FIRE. Rarely does one see that epic level of awesomeness. Then there are helicopters, explosions, Kung Fu, more swordfights, and good looking women martial arts fighting.

If you cried during Les Miserables, or if you're a generally sober person, this move might not be for you though. Also, I think they computer generated the mouths on the movie to sort-of-match the poor overdubbing, which might be a put-off to some cinemophiles.


----------



## cement

^ not that there's anything wrong with that.

I went to see Life of Pi with the wife this weekend, the cinemetography was amazing. The credits at the end (yes, we have to sit through those) said that 16,000 people were employed in the filming. I was too distracted calculating the force of a whale jumping to pay attention to much else.


----------



## engineergurl

bunch of movies this weekend...

50/50 was not a funny movie... it made me cry... I did not expect that... however, it was a good movie... just not what I expected (kinda like Adam Sandler's Reign Over Me, it was pretty much a bad movie just because you expect humor from Adam Sandler but once you got over the fact you weren't going to laugh, then it wasn't such a bad movie)

Nobel Son was interesting, however somewhat slow...

30 minutes or Less was funny but I'm sure the explosions in it do not qualify to meet Wolvie's criteria of a good movie... something just tells me exploding teddy bears and watermelons just aren't going to do it for him...

Bridesmaids was funny, but mostly with one liners rather than anything else (still enough to make it a funny movie)... however I can't picture the bride as any other character other than a prostitute with a pimp named Upgrayedd...

Let's go to Prision, Duce Bigilo and random other movies were on, however at some point in time I started reading a book and tuned the television out...

yeah, I'm pretty sure the only movie I watched this weekend that meets Wolvie's criteria was Training Day... a classic that just doesn't get old...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Hope Springs was a pretty boring movie. You saw the best bits on commercial.

Savages was not nearly as good as I expected. They had to tack on a happy ending for some reason, but the real ending is still there...


----------



## Wolverine

Tropic Thunder was actually pretty funny (I kept my expectations low, what with it being a Ben Stiller movie and all). I laughed a good bit. Lots of A-list actors hamming it up with decent results.

I read somewhere that Robert Downey Jr becoming a black man to portray an Australian white man to portray a black man was one of the highlights, and it was true. He gets stuck in character and the real black man starts busting on him, but he can't bring himself to break character as he defends the honor of Crocodile Dundee. Pretty funny.

Tom Cruise as a fat, bald studio executive is pretty good too.


----------



## envirotex

^^^Tom Cruise dancing at the end is one of the funniest things I've ever seen in a movie.

We watched Looper with Bruce Willis...It was very good. Can't really say anything else though because of spoiler potential...


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> wife and i went and saw This is 40 last night, for anyone with a kid 12 or over I think this movie is for you.
> 
> What was odd is that I think the wife and I were the only people in the theater actually any where closely to being actually 40.... I think we were the only people laughing through the whole thing..
> 
> I do have to say I think this movie was a pretty close reflection on my marriage, family life, relationship with parents, etc.. we laughed our asses off but thought on the way home that either someone made a movie about just our life, or maybe the RG family isnt as fucked up as we thought we were! and the rest of the world has similar issues...


Finally got around to seeing this with another couple this past weekend. Absolutely hilarious! Definitely bounced around a lot though going from funny to sad and back around again. For me it certainly made me appreciate the fact that I'm not in over my head financially.


----------



## Supe

I can't stand Liam Neeson, but I watched Taken last night and really liked it. Good plot, enough action, and plenty of sweet spy combat moves. 4.5/5


----------



## roadwreck

do you now have a particular set of skills?


----------



## MA_PE

I watched a 2004 movie with Jason Stratum last night called Cellular. Typical action/drama with truly unbelievable story line. I'd give it a meh at 2 stars.


----------



## engineergurl

was that based off the book?


----------



## MA_PE

engineergurl said:


> was that based off the book?


I don't know. It was about a woman that gets abducted and there is a smashed telephone in the room where she's locked up in. She randomly calls some kid and gets his cellphone....then the drama kicks in.


----------



## engineergurl

hmm, I think I've seen that movie... but now I must go thru the books to determine if it was based off one or I am connecting things in my mind that have no relation... the issues that come from watching way too many movies and reading way too many books in my lifetime...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> was that based off the book?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It was about a woman that gets abducted and there is a smashed telephone in the room where she's locked up in. She randomly calls some kid and gets his cellphone....then the drama kicks in.
Click to expand...

IIRC, there was an awesomely cool green firstgen Bronco in that movie.


----------



## MA_PE

good memory. that was the kid's car when he first got the phone call. Then he stole a security car and then a d-bag lawyer's Porshe.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I've always been a big fan of the firstgen Broncos.


----------



## envirotex

^^^We had one. It was/is possibly my favorite vehicle that we ever owned...I may have mentioned this before on this board, but Mr. Tex came home one day and said "Guess what, honey? I sold the Bronco and bought and MG..."

Anyway, we took it everywhere and usually had the top off of it from February until October. It had outdoor Bose speakers bolted to the floorboards under the backseat. Very easy to work on, mostly because it's high off the ground...

Some day, when our other two project cars are done, I'm going to get another one.


----------



## engineergurl

I think anyone who owned a Bronco regrets selling it at some point and plans on purchasing another...


----------



## mudpuppy

I don't regret selling my Bronco. . . one more year of rust and I think the whole thing would have fallen apart. . .several parts had already fallen off due to rust. Plus it got about 9 mpg.

Just off the top of my head: the oil pan, a mirror, the running boards, several brake lines, the muffler, all of the heat shielding. . . etc.


----------



## cement

Still driving my '95 OJ Special, the Blanco Bronco arty-smiley-048:

if my commute was more than the 7 miles I have now I might reconsider, but I just love winding thru the gears and every snowstorm is my b*tch


----------



## Supe

roadwreck said:


> do you now have a particular set of skills?






I'm not sure, but I will find you, and I will kill you.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

envirotex said:


> Some day, when our other two project cars are done, I'm going to get another one.




Sad thing is they've gotten REALLY pricey.


----------



## Dleg

Saw Lincoln last night - finally made it here (they must have shipped it by sea). Good movie, required full attention, though.

No explanation of where the Logs came from, either.


----------



## cement

I saw Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Slayer on the airplane recently. It was pretty good!


----------



## Road Guy

We watched 127 hours last night.. The movie about the guy who cuts his arm off while stuck in the canyon...

Really inspiring story but I think they really did a horrible job with he movie.. Maybe I was just expecting too see more post rescue stories.....

And that's why I bought a good knife though!


----------



## MA_PE

finally got a round to seeing Ted last night. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Supe

Planning on watching Ted this weekend. My friends with similar tastes have had completely polarized reviews on it.


----------



## snickerd3

we got Ted for christmas. I haven't seen it, but mr snick watched it the other day. he said it was funny in a 13yr old male humor sort of way. its something that will get put in the back of shelf.


----------



## MA_PE

yep. despite the cute little bear it's not for kids. If you like Family Guy, you'll like Ted. (Seth MacFarlane is the voice of both (Peter Griffin and Ted)

FWIW, my wife who is not a big fan of FG seemed to enjoy watching Ted.


----------



## mudpuppy

I watched Ted on a plane the other day.I love family guy and Ted didn't disappoint. It was pretty much exactly what I expected.


----------



## Road Guy

Ted was a refreshing comedy, good to have something new come out of the drones in Hollywood..


----------



## pbrme

Watched "Butter" last night. I'd give it a 3.5/5 but for one scene... One word: OHmyOliviaWildeGod.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Saw Hit and Run this weekend. pretty good turn your brain off entertainment.

Best line:

*Dude #1*: [_Referring to Yul's car_] I bet this thing's got nitrous. This got nitrous? 
*Yul Perrkins a.k.a. Charles Bronson*: No. Nitrous is for fags. It's got cubic inches.


----------



## Supe

Did end up watching Ted, wasn't impressed. Same amount of humor as an episode of Family Guy, just stretched over 2 hours instead of 30 minutes.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ted was kind of a waste of time.


----------



## Supe

It did have its moments, like when the kid got laid out by Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Best moment was the credits rolling.


----------



## MA_PE

some of it was pretty funny. I thought the grocery store owner was funny.


----------



## Road Guy

Watching the remake of red dawn, holy shit is this terrible....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watched Joe Dirt yesterday in the hotel room while I waited for my cell phone to recharge. Still a really funny "shut off your brain" kinda movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^We were watching Kid Rock's video "You Never met a MF quite like Me" and my wife commented that she didn't think anyone but me had ever gotten upset at the convenience store clerk and said, "No, no, no, THAT one!" and pointed at the Auto Trader after the clerk handed him a pr0n mag until she saw that video.


----------



## pbrme

^LOL

Finished Argo last night. Didn't care for it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Like any series, the 1st is always the best, the 2nd sucks balls, and the third is much better.


----------



## MA_PE

yeah that's so true of the Smokey and the Bandit movies


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ The first was released 2 years before I was born...


----------



## Judowolf PE

Dex, I think that is a good general rule of thumb, but not always the case...I didn't think "The Empire Strikes back" was a let down from Star Wars


----------



## MA_PE

...and your point would be? Classics are classics.


----------



## Judowolf PE

RG, why would you f%ck with an awesome movie like Red Dawn...it's one of my favs, but I haven't seen the remake for just that fear!


----------



## knight1fox3

Judowolf PE said:


> Dex, I think that is a good general rule of thumb, but not always the case...I didn't think "The Empire Strikes back" was a let down from Star Wars




The same is true for both Aliens and Terminator.


----------



## Judowolf PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dex, I think that is a good general rule of thumb, but not always the case...I didn't think "The Empire Strikes back" was a let down from Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> The same is true for both Aliens and Terminator.
Click to expand...

I'd have to agree with both of those...and Porky's 2 was just as depraved as the original Porky's!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Transformers was one of the very few movies that I turned off and sent back before finishing it.


----------



## Road Guy

It was a moment of weakness at the redbox... in was hoping for a movie that would help this generation understand the cold war and maybe one of the other needs for the right to bear arms, but alas.....


----------



## envirotex

My kids enjoyed Red Dawn (the new), but they haven't seen the old yet. I haven't seen the new one yet. Probably watch it tonight.

We also watched Argo. Everyone thought it was pretty good. We all understood that it was only loosely based on the facts of what actually happened...It opened up a nice discussion about the Iranian hostage crisis around the Tex house.

Mr. Tex and I also watched Wanderlust...pretty funny. Not in any way for the kids.


----------



## Judowolf PE

envirotex said:


> We also watched Argo. Everyone thought it was pretty good. We all understood that it was only loosely based on the facts of what actually happened...It opened up a nice discussion about the Iranian hostage crisis around the Tex house.
> 
> .


If I wanted to see something loosely based on the facts I'd just watch the news!


----------



## knight1fox3

Judowolf PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also watched Argo. Everyone thought it was pretty good. We all understood that it was only loosely based on the facts of what actually happened...It opened up a nice discussion about the Iranian hostage crisis around the Tex house.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted to see something loosely based on the facts I'd just watch the *Fox *news!
Click to expand...

Fixt.


----------



## Judowolf PE

^ Nah, I'm pretty sure it was correct the first time!


----------



## goodal

I'm a child of the 80's and love world war 3 movies but I have never been able to get more than 30 minutes into Red Dawn. Does it get better after 30 minutes or is just have more of the same overacting/ridiculous plot going on? The guys I grew up with that liked it were like the dudes on Hot tub Time Machine. That movie cracks me up.


----------



## envirotex

Well, my boys are 12 and 17 and they watched it again last night before the rental expired...so if you are mentally the same age as them...you'll probably like it. 

But like I said, they watched the new one.


----------



## Judowolf PE

badal, do you mean the original 80's Red dawn or the remake?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

About Cherry - The tale of an 18yo's decent into the pr0n industry. Some decent nekkidness, but a total waste of time and a try 'why did I watch this' type of movie.

Killer Joe - Now this was some f'up shizzit here. Mathew McConnahey (however you spell it) as a psycho hitman involved in some trailer trash dirty dealings. I heard this film got an NC-17 rating and was edited down to get an R. Pretty rough movie in parts (Gina Gershon bj'ing a chicken drumstick was...um...weird, as was Killer Joe's fascination with some barely legal trailer park bimbo. I felt dirty, in an 8mm sort of way.


----------



## willsee

Pi

Boring...I kept falling asleep therefore I didn't make it through the whole thing, so if anyone has seen it and thinks I should continue on let me know.


----------



## MA_PE

I watched a 2003 movie called Paycheck on cable. Starred Ben Affleck. Fairly decent action flick, but the "action" was way over the top.

Speaking of over the top action....I saw the A-team remake movie for the first time with Liam Neeson. I'd give a 3 of 5.


----------



## goodal

The old one. I haven't seen the new one yet. Saw Taken 2 this weekend. The first was better, but this one didnt suck too bad. I'll bet #3 will be awesome.


----------



## ventilator

I watched John Carter over the weekend. It wasn't a great movie but it wasn't as bad as all the reviews said it was. It was a sci-fy action type movie so it fit my expectations. I would say 3/5 not a must see but a lot better than what I had heard about it.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Anybody ever watch "Merlin" on Netflix? I was skeptical at first but it has turned into an addicting show. My wife has even gotten into it and she usually doesn't like the medieval/magic type shows. I think we only have about 8 episodes left to watch. Besides this being a huge waste of time for other more productive things we could be doing, I would take watching "Merlin" over most of the other junk that I've found on netflix.


----------



## pbrme

^ I have, and liked it.


----------



## Supe

Hotel Transylvania - Meh. Nowhere near as good as Monster House or some of the newer movies, but still worth a $1.60-something rental for the night.


----------



## Road Guy

I got to give 3-1/4 stars out of 5 for 7 Phsycopaths.. not really a high intensity movie, but defin worth watching when you aint got nothing better to do...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Could it use more cowbell?


----------



## Lumber Jim

:rotflmao:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## envirotex

Anybody seen Broken City? Wondering if it's worth the rental...


----------



## Supe

Not a movie, but I freakin' loved House of Cards on Netflix. One of the best series out there right now, and can't wait for the second season.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We bought Wreck-it Ralph for the kiddos last week. That movie is really funny and the kids love it. Tons of great references to "old school" video games for those of us who grew up playing them...


----------



## Road Guy

My kids said it was "boss"

Anyone see iron man 3???


----------



## roadwreck

I saw Silver Linings Playbook a few weeks ago. I thought it was good. Interesting, funny, and any movie with Robert De Niro is going to be good, right? There weren't a lot of explosions, in fact I can't think of a single explosion, so that'll be a knock against it right? I'll go ahead and turn in my man card now...


----------



## Road Guy

I saw that with my wife, I told her 15 minutes in the movie that I could predict the ending, and I was 85% dead on, I liked the movie, other than it being basically the same story already told but with the ADHD, ADD, medicated world involved..


----------



## ktulu

We watched Jack Reacher the other night. It was pretty good and followed the book decently. The main gripe I had was WTF was Tom Cruise doing getting cast as Jack Reacher??

Tom Cruise is about 5' 7" and 150 pounds; Jack Reacher in the books is 6' 5" and 250 pounds...


----------



## snickerd3

^my sister, also a follower of the book series, said that same thing. total miscast. When he saw the previews with him she was debating about whether to even go see the movie because of the miscast.


----------



## Judowolf PE

they use a lot of optical effects and staging to make Tom seem taller than the almost midget he is...


----------



## ktulu

IMO it did not work. There were several scenes where he was the same height or even shorter than the other people in the scenes.


----------



## Road Guy

Iron man 3 -- id wait to see it on DVD... Other than gweneth Paltrow's abs exposed for half the movie.. It was really bad....


----------



## ktulu

^ agreed. It was the worst of the three to me. We took our 5 year old thinking the the voilence would be equal to the others, but was a little more in this one.


----------



## Supe

Django Unchained yesterday afternoon - I'm not a Jamie Fox fan, but this may be my favorite Tarantino movie. Wondering if



Spoiler



they will somehow bring the masked female tracker into a future flick.


.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Lay the Favorite - Surprisingly good, low key Bruce Willis movie (well, he's in it) about a stripper that goes to Vegas and ends up in the gambling biz. Has Vince Vaughn and some bewbalige.

The Sessions - Another suprisingly good movie that I rented solely because I heard Helen Hunt get nekkid (she does--a lot), that turned out to be a good movie.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Off to see Star Trek Into Darkness this weekend.

Boldly going where Trek movies have gone before...


----------



## Road Guy

im gonna wait a week and let the crowds die down but will defin see it, the last one was better than pretty much all the other star treks combined..


----------



## mudpuppy

That's because the last one was the least Star Trekky movie ever. I was pretty disappointed by it, seemed like they were trying to be Star Wars instead of Star Trek. uke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Here's why I'm reluctant heading into this one.

It's a Wrath of Khan re-hash, except with a tall slim guy as Khan. Right down to the dialogue and the warp core scene (with a twist) apparently.


----------



## Road Guy

only star trek I liked (of the old ones) was the one where they went back in time to save those big fish or something?


----------



## snickerd3

Wait a sec...vt is going to see a movie...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^






I'm just hoping no one in the audience is dressed like a Klingon.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping no one in the audience is dressed like a Klingon.




Or a storm trooper.


----------



## Wolverine

I just watched the first JJ Abrams Star Trek with my SW junkie daughter.

She said she didn't want to like it because JJ is apparently getting the next SW franchise movie and she's afraid he'll screw it up - but she confessed she did like it.

All I can say is myeh.

Kirk is portrayed as a redneck, idiot, cow-tipper farm boy who's primary function is comic relief. I hate when they totally screw up a character, especially right there in the second sequence where he drives a 1963 Corvette off a cliff (supposedly an original one, not a Star trek Universe replication).

My Kirk would never allow his beloved ship to be harmed in any way.

That's why Next Generation lost me on the first episode. What kind of wussy, French-named captain surrenders his ship at the first sign of danger? Don't you know those things cost the taxpayers a lot of money?


----------



## cement

I thought Star Trek - into darkness was great.

I'm sure the purists will find something to whine about, but for entertainment, character development, and special effects it did not dissapoint!

I did have a super nerd woman sitting behind me that laughed a bit too long at some humorous references, but overall it was very enjoyable.


----------



## rktman

I saw, "ST, into darkness" also. It was OK, not nearly as good as the first JJ Abrams reboot.

(spoiler : the role reversal at the end was a bit too cheezy).

I also saw Iron Man 3, again just OK. Something was missing and I hope they don't do anymore.

I'm starting to feel old, since there are no original story lines being developed, just a rehash or mixing of the same old stories.


----------



## Road Guy

We saw Django last not, weird but pretty good, about 30 minutes too long though...


----------



## envirotex

Tex Jr. got 10 points extra credit in English for seeing Gatsby, so we all went. It wasn't as bad as the critics said. Mini-Tex did not like the ending...he thought Fitzgerald should have written a happily ever after ending, surprised Hollywood didn't make it so...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Saw STID yesterday. Great effects, fast paced action, lots of fun moments. Terrible, re-hashed plot. No character development.


----------



## cement

lol


----------



## jeb6294

I think I already heard the answer before, but are the new Star Trek and/or Iron Man movies kid friendly at all, like 7-yo kid friendly? I'd like to see them but the wife has no interest in seeing either one of them. Emmett likes going to movies and would like action type movies but I wasn't sure if either one of those would be a little too much for him.


----------



## rktman

Both were fine for my 12 y.o. and we're a conservative family. Violence in the fight scenes might be the only issue.


----------



## Supe

Wreck it Ralph - had its moments, didn't regret sitting through it with Junior. Not a bad kid flick.

Argo - I can't stand Ben Whofleck, but not a bad movie. Ending was reasonably suspenseful, worth the $1.60 at Redbox.


----------



## knight1fox3

Saw Hangover 3 this weekend. Meh. I still say the 1st one was best.


----------



## envirotex

Exit through the Gift Shop...

Interesting, especially when you parallel the artists with talented scientists. The truly talented ones aren't in it for the fame and glory, the less talented ones typically show up at the end and take the credit (and make the money).


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> Argo - I can't stand Ben Whofleck, but not a bad movie. Ending was reasonably suspenseful, worth the $1.60 at Redbox.




i agree. I really didn't expect to like this at all, but it was quite enjoyable.

Hesher - Kinda funny seeing the kid from third rock as a bada$$. He's actually a pretty decent actor (great in Looper, BTW) and this was a decent, if odd, movie.


----------



## envirotex

The movie Looper has been the subject of much theoretical discussion at the Tex house...


----------



## willsee

knight1fox3 said:


> Saw Hangover 3 this weekend. Meh. I still say the 1st one was best.


Yup

I knew it wouldn't be great going into it and wasn't disappointed.

I still watch the first one if it's on TV and I'm flipping channels.


----------



## YMZ PE

VTEnviro said:


> I'm just hoping no one in the audience is dressed like a Klingon.




Saw Star Trek: Into Darkness in Imax 3D. Loved it. I like the new Klingon design, so boy was I glad I didn't wear my old-school Klingon outfit.


----------



## Lumber Jim

EPIC was less than epic but pretty good nonetheless.


----------



## Road Guy

I had to see it, but hangover 3... Don't waste your money..... The ending scene after the credits was funnier than the entire movie...

So which of the summer blockbusters will deliver?

This is the end? I've got a feeling we have seen all the good stuff in the commercials..

The Millers.. Looks pretty decent!

Well see....


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I had to see it, but hangover 3... Don't waste your money..... The ending scene after the credits was funnier than the entire movie...
> 
> So which of the summer blockbusters will deliver?
> 
> This is the end? I've got a feeling we have seen all the good stuff in the commercials..
> 
> The Millers.. Looks pretty decent!
> 
> Well see....


"Rush". Ron Howard is directing, all about the F1 rivalry between James Hunt and Niki Lauda. My understanding is that it was one of the most expensive movies ever to insure, based on the appearance of so many original F1 cars.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I'd like for that one to succeed, but I think it's going to be a flop.


----------



## Supe

Well, they'll at least have a damn good opening day, since every guy who's ever followed F1 will be there. The guy who do the F1 commentary on NBC got to go to an early screening of it, and said it was very well done, and that the actors did an astonishingly good job of capturing the personalities of their real life counterparts.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Every guy who followed F1 is about 30 total folks in the US.

And I'd bet 95% of them have no idea who James Hunt was.

THAT'S why I think it'll flop. Very limited audience.


----------



## Road Guy

Is F1 a plane or a car?


----------



## kevo_55

Who is James Hunt?


----------



## Supe

That's completely unfair, Capt. It's at least 130.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

kevo_55 said:


> Who is James Hunt?




I think he was related to Mike.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


> Every guy who followed F1 is about 30 total folks in the US.
> 
> And I'd bet 95% of them have no idea who James Hunt was.
> 
> THAT'S why I think it'll flop. Very limited audience.




Obviously, you've never partaken in any Mechanical Engineering graduate classes. Grad students are 49% Indian, 49% Korean, and 2% other. Indians love them some F1.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every guy who followed F1 is about 30 total folks in the US.
> 
> And I'd bet 95% of them have no idea who James Hunt was.
> 
> THAT'S why I think it'll flop. Very limited audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you've never partaken in any Mechanical Engineering graduate classes. Grad students are 49% Indian, 49% Korean, and 2% other. Indians love them some F1.
Click to expand...



When i was in grad school twenty years ago, there were two white guys in Mechanical. One Chinese guy (a locomotive designer from China...interesting guy), and everyone else was pakistani.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every guy who followed F1 is about 30 total folks in the US.
> 
> And I'd bet 95% of them have no idea who James Hunt was.
> 
> THAT'S why I think it'll flop. Very limited audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you've never partaken in any Mechanical Engineering graduate classes. Grad students are 49% Indian, 49% Korean, and 2% other. Indians love them some F1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When i was in grad school twenty years ago, there were two white guys in Mechanical. One Chinese guy (a locomotive designer from China...interesting guy), and everyone else was pakistani.
Click to expand...



Off the top of my head, I can count five white dudes (me being one), one white chick, and about 50 each Indian and Korean. Since the Indians were typically the ones who cared enough to be on the ME grad "council", most of our get togethers involved trays of samosas. MS loves samosas.


----------



## Dleg

Wolverine said:


> I just watched the first JJ Abrams Star Trek with my SW junkie daughter.
> 
> She said she didn't want to like it because JJ is apparently getting the next SW franchise movie and she's afraid he'll screw it up - but she confessed she did like it.
> 
> All I can say is myeh.
> 
> Kirk is portrayed as a redneck, idiot, cow-tipper farm boy who's primary function is comic relief. I hate when they totally screw up a character, especially right there in the second sequence where he drives a 1963 Corvette off a cliff (supposedly an original one, not a Star trek Universe replication).
> 
> My Kirk would never allow his beloved ship to be harmed in any way.
> 
> That's why Next Generation lost me on the first episode. What kind of wussy, French-named captain surrenders his ship at the first sign of danger? Don't you know those things cost the taxpayers a lot of money?




I'm with you 100%. My Kirk was a Man you could learn valuable lessons in leadership from. The new kirk is a boy whose only educational value is learn what NOT to do, aside from get lucky all the times (in every meaning of the word).



Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every guy who followed F1 is about 30 total folks in the US.
> 
> And I'd bet 95% of them have no idea who James Hunt was.
> 
> THAT'S why I think it'll flop. Very limited audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you've never partaken in any Mechanical Engineering graduate classes. Grad students are 49% Indian, 49% Korean, and 2% other. Indians love them some F1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When i was in grad school twenty years ago, there were two white guys in Mechanical. One Chinese guy (a locomotive designer from China...interesting guy), and everyone else was pakistani.
Click to expand...



Well, ~23 years ago, my ME class was all American citizens. I guess this says something about our society and the value it places on different professions.

(I swear, when I saw on my daughter's report card last week that she "has an aptitude for this" from the drama teacher, I wanted to tear it up - she's getting a 3.89 and wants to become a doctor, and this is what her teachers want to highlight????)


----------



## Krakosky

Rented silver linings playbook and this is 40.

Thought silver linings playbook was good, although as stated above fairly predictable. This is 40 was long (2.5 hours), drawn out and not funny at all.


----------



## YMZ PE

Saw Life of Pi. I was skeptical but it turned out to be IMO a great adaptation of the book.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the first JJ Abrams Star Trek with my SW junkie daughter.
> 
> She said she didn't want to like it because JJ is apparently getting the next SW franchise movie and she's afraid he'll screw it up - but she confessed she did like it.
> 
> All I can say is myeh.
> 
> Kirk is portrayed as a redneck, idiot, cow-tipper farm boy who's primary function is comic relief. I hate when they totally screw up a character, especially right there in the second sequence where he drives a 1963 Corvette off a cliff (supposedly an original one, not a Star trek Universe replication).
> 
> My Kirk would never allow his beloved ship to be harmed in any way.
> 
> That's why Next Generation lost me on the first episode. What kind of wussy, French-named captain surrenders his ship at the first sign of danger? Don't you know those things cost the taxpayers a lot of money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you 100%. My Kirk was a Man you could learn valuable lessons in leadership from. The new kirk is a boy whose only educational value is learn what NOT to do, aside from get lucky all the times (in every meaning of the word).
Click to expand...



Haters. This is a different and much needed perspective on how the lengendary Kirk gained his experience and evolved into the fearless leader that most know him as. He certainly didn't go from cadet to flawless captain in no time. Everyone has to make mistakes to figure out what to do right and how to tackle new challenges. I think its important to see this development. The Kirk you guys are describing was already well-seasoned by the time the shows began. Just sayin'...


----------



## snickerd3

did anyone see the purge this weekend?

the drive in has been playing lots of non-minisnick friendly movies so it has been awhile since seeing a new movie. Last spring/summer we could get away with taking him because the first movie was usually family friendly and he usually spent the time playing in the back and not actually watching the movie...now however he is quite the movie aficando and likes to repeat what he sees or hears.


----------



## Road Guy

I want to see the purge but no one in my family likes those movies so I will probably go see it at lunch or something.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I have a sneaking suspicion they showed the best parts in the trailers.....


----------



## Supe

If they wanted "The Purge" to be realistic, it would just be 3/4 of the continental US lined up outside the White House.


----------



## Road Guy

I'm not sure which ofnthe Wyatt Earp movies are the best but I can assure you the one with Kevin Costner is god awful. Worst doc holiday nomination gos to Quaid....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^Tombstone FTW


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> ^Tombstone FTW


Winning!


----------



## rktman

Holy Crap, I just saw Man of Steele. Save your money. It's just a CGI stupid fest with an extremely weak story.

The previous reboot was much better and I didn't care for Routh as the star but he could act...

Cavill had no chance to develop the character. Best parts of the movie were from Crowe and Costner.


----------



## Road Guy

Krak- when u have some teenagers loving in your house go back and watch "this is 40" again.. It will give it a different perspective...

Kids and I went to see Star Trek yesterday.. Overall I thought it was okay, but I'm not overly into the original start trek so its hard for me to nitpick it versus the originals..

I do agree they are dragging out the character development of Kirk a little too slow...


----------



## Supe

Saw "Warm Bodies" this weekend. Not bad for a pseudo romance/zombie combination, whole movie had a different feel to it than expected. Definitely too scary for the young ones despite only being PG-13 (CGI zombie skeleton things).


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Jack reacher was surprisingly good. Tom Cruise did look hilarious at times trying to look bigger.


----------



## Road Guy

I've been meaning to rent that^^

Last week we also rented identity thief, holy crap was that terrible( the movie needed more Amanda Peet). Maybe,based on the movies portrayal of Georgia, that's why I am having a difficult time finding a jerb on Colorado, that's what they think people from Georgia are like ( in the movie the guy goes to "the most horrible place on the earth aka Florida" to bring the criminal home to Colorado (so they go trough Georgia and spend about 1/4 of the movie there..)


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I'm not sure which ofnthe Wyatt Earp movies are the best but I can assure you the one with Kevin Costner is god awful. Worst doc holiday nomination gos to Quaid....






Dexman PE said:


> ^Tombstone FTW




+100


----------



## snickerd3

anyone ever watch In Time...justin timber lake, olivia wilde missed the begining so the how rest of the movie was a little off for me.


----------



## Road Guy

My older son wanted to go see superman last night so we did, I guess that's what passes as a good movie these days but I was not entertained.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Watched Hitchcock this weekend. Anthony Hopkins pulled off a really good portrayal of Hitchcock, and it was a pretty good movie, overall.


----------



## MA_PE

Saw Beautiful Creatures last week. Rather bizarre flick. Not at all what I expected from the title.


----------



## Road Guy

I will be glad when Melissa McCarthy (fat chic from Bridesmaids, Hangover 3, Identity Theft) is finished with her 5 minutes of fame / movies of 2012/2013 cause good lord she is annoying as hell..


----------



## Krakosky

So you're not going to go see The Heat?


----------



## Road Guy

not unless Sandra bullock kills her at the end?


----------



## cement

I saw "this is the end" last night. I guess I'm not keeping up with the culture because while all the 20 somethings in the theater were LOLing I was thinking "wow, that's horrible "


----------



## Ble_PE

cement said:


> I saw "this is the end" last night. I guess I'm not keeping up with the culture because while all the 20 somethings in the theater were LOLing I was thinking "wow, that's horrible "




ld-025: ldman: Get off my lawn!!


----------



## cement

A pox upon you.


----------



## mizzoueng

Finally saw The Dark Knight Rises. Was a good movie and an interesting take on Bane. I liked how they followed the legacy of RazAhGuhl. I would really like to see the series continue with Robin and Batman returning to the scene.

The one thing that was strange was that Scarecrow was the "judge", but was never referred to as that name and he didn't seem to be under the psychosis that he was under the last time we saw him. He had the "straw" coming out of his coat, guess that was a tip of the hat to the original character?


----------



## jeb6294

not unless Sandra bullock kills her at the end gets naked


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> Krak- when u have some teenagers loving in your house go back and watch "this is 40" again.. It will give it a different perspective...


I still thought it was not very funny, mostly just pathetic...I can see how your perspective could change depending on where you are in life, though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Django Unchained turned out to be pretty darn good and had some serious belly laugh material in there.

Tarantino redeeemed himself from Inglorious Basterds (and the Nazi from that film was flat out awesome in this one).


----------



## snickerd3

saw Oz the great and powerful on the flight back Saturday...super glad we didn't take minisnick to see that at the drive in. Funny and cute but definitely some scense where a little to scary for a 3.5 yr old.

My sister to took minisnick to see monsters university while we were on vacation. apparantly there is a race of sorts and minisnick jumoped up clapping and screaming when team sully won and tried to get everyone else in the theater to start clapping....and got all bummed when no one else did


----------



## Supe

Watched Hansel and Gretel - the chick who plays Gretel is seriously hot. Sure, it's pretty ridiculous, but for a shootemup, pseudo-gory movie with some good laughs, I liked it. Well worth the $1.50.

Also watched Oz - I agree with Snick, some stuff in there probably would have given Junior nightmares if she were any younger. Some of the movie was a bit meh, but the ending was pretty good, the visuals were great on Blu Ray, and Mila Kunis is wearing these black pants that may as well have been painted on, so thumbs up from me.


----------



## Road Guy

I was up early Sunday and lounging around and watched the Facebook movie, sad.y it was pretty interesting, but at the same time I am glad I ain't on Facebook....

I wouldn't pay to watch it,but if it comes on fx it's not to shabby...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Transformers 4 spied filming at GM Proving Grounds, new Bumblebee Camaro caught


----------



## mudpuppy

The article didn't say, but I assume that was at Milford?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Looks like it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not completely sure I like the new Camaro. The owner's forums are blowing up over the debate on whether this is actually the 2015 Generation 6 or if this is just some one-off concept for the movies. Based on the tweaked-out Optimus Prime, I would venture a guess that it's a one-off...

Here's a quality still photo that is supposedly released by Michael Bay:


----------



## Supe

I'm not sold on the current gen's looks, and that's even worse. Front end/grill looks like an old man with no teeth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I think its a mishmash between he Code 130R and the current gen. Proportions don't look Alpha or Zeta to me.

I also don't think Gen6 is coming out for 2015, since they just did a MCE for 2014.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I like everything except the very front end/grill. Looks too "electric vehicle" to be considered a muscle car.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The front end looks like a Storm Trooper who bloated up in his old age.

Also looks like it was cribbed from KIA


----------



## Road Guy

dont ask me why..but we went to see white house down...

its one of those movies you laugh at cause its so bad its funny..

I know Hollywood misses the Arnold / Rambo type one liner movies, but this just isnt going to work..


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

ktulu said:


> We watched Jack Reacher the other night. It was pretty good and followed the book decently. The main gripe I had was WTF was Tom Cruise doing getting cast as Jack Reacher??
> 
> Tom Cruise is about 5' 7" and 150 pounds; Jack Reacher in the books is 6' 5" and 250 pounds...




This is why I won't every see this movie. Totally ridiculous casting. In my mind, I see Sam Elliot in Roadhouse as Jack Reacher.






Just like I won't ever see Sum of all Fears with Ben Affleck - no way is he Jack Ryan.....


----------



## Road Guy

I always heard that (can't think of his name author of all the jack Ryan books) hated Harrison ford as jack Ryan..... When I think he was defin the best of the 3

I wish they would make "without remorse" into a movie and have the right casting!!!


----------



## ktulu

Took the kids to see Monsters University yesterday. Meh, it was ok. Monsters, Inc. was definitely better.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Road Guy said:


> I always heard that (can't think of his name author of all the jack Ryan books) hated Harrison ford as jack Ryan..... When I think he was defin the best of the 3
> 
> I wish they would make "without remorse" into a movie and have the right casting!!!


Tom Clancy. Yeah, I never had a problem with Harrison Ford in that role - I was ok with that. I never got Anne Archer as his wife. In the books, his wife (to me), came across as a girl-next-door, blonde, California surfer girl who happens to be extremely intelligent and a world-renown eye surgeon. Honestly, while reading the books I pictured her more as Cheryl Tieg back in the day than Anne Archer......









Actually, this could probably be thread unto itself - miscasting in the movies......


----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> anyone ever watch In Time...justin timber lake, olivia wilde missed the begining so the how rest of the movie was a little off for me.




I watched that on a transatlantic flight. I thought it was decent, of course it was one of three movies I watched on that flight and it isn't that difficult for a movie to seem good when the alternative is sitting a staring at the seatback in front of you for hours on end.


----------



## rktman

Lone Ranger-good flick, very enjoyable.


----------



## Road Guy

Hi Ho Silver! away!

Don't ever do that again......

Great Movie...maybe westerns will make a comeback!


----------



## MA_PE

We saw Despicable Me 2 on the fourth. I have not seen DM1, but the others said it was better than 2. I enjoyed the movie and the 3D effects were pretty cool


----------



## Road Guy

We saw the line to DM2 and said well wait till Next week!


----------



## YMZ PE

We saw World War Z over the weekend. Fantastic cinematography, but other than that a total waste of time IMO. I heard the book is much better.


----------



## Road Guy

Im defin gonna see it on DVD...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Saw Django Unchained this weekend. I like Tarrantino movies, and this was no exception. He "cartoon'd" up some of the violence, which was a welcome addition, but some of the violence was unsettling (which became a plot point). There was certainly copious use of the N-word, which is bizarre considering what just happened to Paula Deen because she admitted under oath that she had used the word in her restaurant kitchen 30 years ago.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'd say that easily half of those N-words are spoken by Jamie Foxx, Samuel L. Jackson, and other black actors.


----------



## Road Guy

Dumb ass crackers...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> I always heard that (can't think of his name author of all the jack Ryan books) hated Harrison ford as jack Ryan..... When I think he was defin the best of the 3
> 
> I wish they would make "without remorse" into a movie and have the right casting!!!


I thought Alec Baldwin was the bst Jack Ryan. Ford sucked.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Saw Django Unchained this weekend. I like Tarrantino movies, and this was no exception. He "cartoon'd" up some of the violence, which was a welcome addition, but some of the violence was unsettling (which became a plot point).




It looked like folks were throwing red paint cans around, everytime someone got shot.


----------



## snickerd3

saw despicable me 2 yesterday. Cute movie with funny parts, but the first one was better. I see why it was PG, there was a scene towards the end that scared minisnick.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched that one to the end just to see what happened but I wouldn't give it more than 4/10 stars...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Django Unchained this weekend. I like Tarrantino movies, and this was no exception. He "cartoon'd" up some of the violence, which was a welcome addition, but some of the violence was unsettling (which became a plot point).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked like folks were throwing red paint cans around, everytime someone got shot.
Click to expand...

Yeah...it looked fake enough to not be realistic. Which is kind of a departure from Tarrantino's more realistic violence in, say, Reservoir Dogs. But I guess some of the violence in Kill Bill was pretty fake looking too.


----------



## Road Guy

I've never see anyone shot before but I imagine those old colt.44's put a large holes you...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

A lot of the gunshot wounds in Django looked like somebody dropping a sizable rock into a pool of blood. It may be accurate for an exit wound, but whenever I've seen bullets hit ballistics gel or animal meat, there has been a very small entry wound with no backsplash.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Pretty good description of the blood 'explosions.'

RG:



> The Colt Walker was quite powerful, with modern replicas firing modern FFFg black powder producing energy levels in excess of 500 foot pounds with both picket bullets and 0.454-inch-diameter (11.5 mm), 141-grain (9.1 g) round ball bullets


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walker_Colt


----------



## snickerd3

saw monsters university and man of steel at the drive in this weekend

monsters was cute but the first was better.

Man of steel...I think you have to be a huge super man fan to enjoy. it was ok...just another telling of how he came to be the man he is.


----------



## Supe

Taken 2 - Let me save you the $1.61 from Redbox:

Lets go on vacation.

They're kidnapping me and your mother, go hide.

*muffled noises*

Karate chop, bang bang.

Drive a bit.

Karate chop, bang bang.

We're all safe, lets meet your new boyfriend.

/End


----------



## snickerd3

we redboxed rise of the guardians for a saturday night family movie night, but minisnick fell asleep in his carseat on the way from DQ about 3/4 of the way through an icecream cone....it was barely 7 pm...too funny.

mr snick and i watched instead...cute movie..definitely some spots that might be a little scary for smaller kids.

a tatoo covered russian santa with yeti's instead of elves making the toys

a hummingbird/girl as the tooth fairy

a 6 ft aussie easter bunny

a mute for mr sandman (ubber cutie though)

jack frost

all work together to prevent the boogey man...who i totally thought was voiced by that joaquin phoenix guy but was jude law, from coming back to plague to world.


----------



## Supe

^ We saw that too, not bad for a kid flick. I passed out for half of it, though.


----------



## kevo_55

I hope that you at least ate the rest of the ice cream cone Snick!!


----------



## cement

snickerd3 said:


> Man of steel...I think you have to be a huge super man fan to enjoy. it was ok...just another telling of how he came to be the man he is.




the good news: He saves the world

the bad news: a dozen skyscrapers get knocked over in the process


----------



## snickerd3

kevo_55 said:


> I hope that you at least ate the rest of the ice cream cone Snick!!


nope. he ate the best part before falling asleep. I was wodnering why he started eating the cone edge before the icecream getting to that point....then we looked back and he was out.


----------



## csb

My kid's summer rec camp takes them to movies every Thursday, as part of a local deal the theater in town does. That means that he's seen most of the movies he's wanted to see and I didn't need to go. Rise of the Guardians he saw during a good behavior incentive at school, where the entire school got to go to the theater.

Watched Hope Floats on TV Friday night and it was so edited it didn't even make sense.

Because I know all you guys have that sucker memorized.


----------



## MetsFan

My wife and I took our 2 year old son to see Turbo this past weekend. I enjoyed it, but my son had enough at about the hour mark. We went to a movie tavern type place early in the morning though so he was free to walk around and there was only two other families in the theater who didn't mind.


----------



## csb

I just had to google Movie Tavern. A burger seems way better than some popcorn!


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> Watched Hope Floats on TV Friday night and it was so edited it didn't even make sense.
> 
> Because I know all you guys have that sucker memorized.


you noticed that too!!!!!!! still made me cry though when her momma dies


----------



## csb

I was like, "How did we go from dancing to she's throwing up?!"

And that scene where her mom dies just about stabs me in the heart. Then when the little kid is on the porch, it does me in.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watched Project X last night. Not bad, not great. Certainly worth the DVR space from a free HBO weekend a month ago.

Funny, predictible, plenty of bewbs.


----------



## Supe

I'm too disgusted by today's youth to watch that movie. Just the premise of it irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> I'm too disgusted by today's youth to watch that movie. Just the premise of it irritates the hell out of me.




ld-025: ldman:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> I'm too disgusted by today's youth to watch that movie. Just the premise of it irritates the hell out of me.




It was pretty horrible.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too disgusted by today's youth to watch that movie. Just the premise of it irritates the hell out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ld-025: ldman:
Click to expand...



I guess I just relate more to Gen X than Gen Y. I think the skinny jeans are cutting off the flow to their brains.


----------



## Dleg

I saw Wolverine this past weekend with the family. It is NOT a family movie! Wolvie drops the F-bomb at one point. Violent as hell, too, although not super bloody.

We also saw Pacific Rim. I enjoyed that movie, despite being completely preposterous in every possible way.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I'm a sucker for giant robots.

Ever see Robot Jox?


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^I'm a sucker for giant robots.
> 
> Ever see Robot Jox?


I did. Great flick. Especially when you were a fan of Vol-tron as a kid. :thumbs:


----------



## Wolverine

Jack the Giant Slayer, on Netflix, with the kids - myeh, didn't suck.

Synopsis: Jack climbs a beanstalk and slays giants.

...although in service to the rigors of accuracy in engineering , he technically only "_slays_" one giant.

Spoiler: One of the giants has two heads. Whoops, sorry to give that away.

Not sure how young an age this would be appropriate for, since most of the slaying happens just off-camera, but it was fine for 12+ and not all that bad of a flick overall. Reasonably watchable.

Although I did cry when the mom gets slain and the little giant is on the porch (Okay, I made that part up)


----------



## YMZ PE

Finally watched Sharknado. It was everything I hoped it'd be, and more. Even though we'd heard about the ending, when we finally saw it we could hardly breathe because we were laughing so hard.


----------



## Road Guy

Never thought I would say this but grown ups 2 was actually pretty damn funny.......


----------



## Flyer_PE

I got to see the world premier for Planes Friday night at Airventure. Estimated crowd for the movie was 15,000. I'm somewhere in the picture: Link

We liked the movie and it seemed to go over well with those around us.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

YMZ PE said:


> Finally watched Sharknado. It was everything I hoped it'd be, and more. Even though we'd heard about the ending, when we finally saw it we could hardly breathe because we were laughing so hard.




We laughed nonstop from the time the woman got eaten in midair until the end.


----------



## Supe




----------



## snickerd3

watched hotel transylvania the other day...cute but not a movie we would purchase

also watched the darkest hour...well part of it for me...it started off ok, but mr snick said the ending was very stupid and there really wasn't an ending at all. It was hard seeing the blonde computer chick from transformers play a scared helpless sap.


----------



## jeb6294

Wolverine said:


> Jack the Giant Slayer, on Netflix, with the kids - myeh, didn't suck.
> 
> Not sure how young an age this would be appropriate for, since most of the slaying happens just off-camera, but it was fine for 12+ and not all that bad of a flick overall. Reasonably watchable.
> 
> Although I did cry when the mom gets slain and the little giant is on the porch (Okay, I made that part up)




Is that the actual movie that was in the theatres? I was looking around on Netflix the other day and there was one on there but it was Jack the Giant Killer or something like that. There was even a note in the description that it was "not to be confused with the movie in theatres". If it's there now we may have to check it out.


----------



## YMZ PE

Watched (and loved) Warm Bodies. The Zom-Rom-Com needs to become the hot new genre.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Watched (and loved) Warm Bodies. The Zom-Rom-Com needs to become the hot new genre.


So it was good then? I definitely wanted to catch that in the theaters but didn't get a chance. Will certainly need to check it out on Netflix.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched (and loved) Warm Bodies. The Zom-Rom-Com needs to become the hot new genre.
> 
> 
> 
> So it was good then? I definitely wanted to catch that in the theaters but didn't get a chance. Will certainly need to check it out on Netflix.
Click to expand...



Its not bad. Has a bit of an indie vibe to it. Was well worth the $1.60 Redbox rental.


----------



## YMZ PE

YMMV. I'm easy to please when it comes to zombie movies: provide plenty of gore, creative weaponry and people trying to eat their own family members, and it's got my vote.

I must reiterate, World War Z sucked. It had none of the above.


----------



## MA_PE

I like a horror flick, but I just can't watch the newer zombie or vampire movies anymore. The overload of gore, creative weaponry, and people trying to eat their own family members annoys me. I like a good paramormal-type thriller. I have not seen it yet, but the Conjuring looks quite intriguing.


----------



## snickerd3

I want to see the conjuring but can't do that by myself without having nightmares for week...will likely wait until it is on dvd and have my sister come down for the weekend and we will watch it together with all the lights on.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> YMMV. I'm easy to please when it comes to zombie movies: provide plenty of gore, creative weaponry and people trying to eat their own family members, and it's got my vote.
> 
> I must reiterate, World War Z sucked. It had none of the above.





MA_PE said:


> I like a horror flick, but I just can't watch the newer zombie or vampire movies anymore. The overload of gore, creative weaponry, and people trying to eat their own family members annoys me.


Dang, I thought maybe World War Z might actually be good. A few of my fav Z movies are the first couple of Resident Evil (I was also a sucker for the games) movies, Zombieland (A+++), and of course, Shaun of the Dead. Walking Dead (though not a movie) is pretty good. But I have to catch up, I have only seen the first 2 seasons.



MA_PE said:


> I like a good paramormal-type thriller. I have not seen it yet, but the Conjuring looks quite intriguing.


What did you think of the first couple Paranormal Activity movies? When I first saw them, I liked the "home video" aspect. Gave it a different creepiness to it. I haven't seen any after PA3 though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

PA4 sucked. I think that brand is done.

Of course, I skipped 2 and 3 because I wasn't really enamored of 1. But 4 looked spooky in the trailers, so I gave in. Big mistake.


----------



## Master slacker

It's been a while since I've added one to this list, but I have a few I'd like to add, starting with...

*The X Files* (on VHS!)






Yeah, no lie, we saw this thing on the VCR. My mom bought the movie when it came out, but I had no interest in the show so I never watched the movie. A few months ago, the wifey-wife and I started to watch the TV series and, between season 5 and 6, the movie came out. So, naturally, we needed to watch the movie to understand and not get lost during season 6.

Problem Statement - *The X Files* movie is not on Netflix. Damn.

"HFS! I remember my mom bought this movie when it came out. I just got to find it!" And find it I did.

The stellar tracking and random buzzing during the movie due to the VHS format and my old VCR made the movie that much more intriguing. The wife's word for that is "annoying", but whatever. Surprisingly, this movie is pretty dang good considering a) it's a movie based on a TV series, 2) the movie used the same TV actors, and d) it's Canadian. It tied the series together really, REALLY well and answered some of those lurking questions we all had, but at the same time, it kept the mystery alive in the viewers and within the characters. Overall, this is a great flick for those who are into The X Files. However, if you do / did not watch the series, you may just be lost throughout the movie as it addresses the developing story lines from the previous seasons. I give it a solid four stars.

As far as 1998 Scully is concerned...






I give her 4.5 stars... and Hulk SMASH!


----------



## ktulu

Took my son and a few of his buddies to go see 2 Guns. It was pretty good. The Denzel / Wahlberg combination worked. They had some good one-liners back and forth.

Then there were Paula Patton's boobies


----------



## Master slacker

Last weekend, my brother's family was in town. We all have little kids, so what else were we to do but leave the kiddos with the grandparents and go watch a movie?!?!

*The Conjuring*






We don't watch TV and we definitely don't have cable, so I had never heard of this flick before. "It's supposed to be scary? Ok, I'm game. Let's go." I can remember telling my wife that the family has a sweet station wagon and she gave me "that eye" and said, "I'm never driving a station wagon." Ok ok.

Like you can read in most reviews, it's about a family spooked in their own home. I won't say why because that's part of the revelations in the movie. As expected, creepy things happen and investigators come in to... investigate... and help the family out. There's not much more I can write that wouldn't give anything away. I will say that I love scary movies and movies that are total mind screws (i.e. - *Saw*), but I wasn't freaked out in this one. Now, the hair on my arms stood up once or twice, but I was never truly scared. Random to tie back to *The X Files*, Lili Taylor was in one episode as a blind person. The creepy thing, though, is that this is "based" on a true story. How much is true and how much is stretched for cinematic trolling, I don't know. The thought of it being at least partly true is creepy enough to warrant seeing it. In all, I give it 3.5 stars.

Now, Vera Farmina (Lorraine Warren)... she may be a bit older than me, but her name and "SMASH!" can be in the same sentence. 4 stars.


----------



## Master slacker

We last saw this next movie last week, but we've seen it about three times in as many weeks.

*The Avengers*






Bad ass motherf***ing movie. It's a movie, based on comics, that isn't blatantly over acted or *incredibly* unrealistic. Ok, the vast majority is not and probably never will be possible, but at least it doesn't come across as far-reaching or exaggerated as most comic-like movies do (i.e. - *Starship Troopers* - love that movie BTW). There is an actual plot and it's clean where all the good guys develop and build relationships to battle the evil guys. Explosions, chicks in tight clothes (more than one :w00t: ), explosions, flexible chicks, and "Hulk smash". One negative comment, there is too much Tony Stark / Iron Man, but being the egomaniac / explosion maker / snarky comment guy, I guess it's warranted. Enough typing. Watch it. 4.5 stars.

10

Cobie Smulders... Agent Hill... SMASH!!! 4.5 stars






Scarlett Johanson... Black Widow... SMASH!!! 4.5 stars






20 GOTO 10


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Dang, I thought maybe World War Z might actually be good. A few of my fav Z movies are the first couple of Resident Evil (I was also a sucker for the games) movies, Zombieland (A+++), and of course, Shaun of the Dead. Walking Dead (though not a movie) is pretty good. But I have to catch up, I have only seen the first 2 seasons.


Another thing I love about zombie movies (and sci-fi in general) is poignant observations on the human condition in the context of extraordinary circumstances. World War Z the book did an amazing job of this, but WWZ the movie was a turd dumbed down by Hollywood execs. No gore, AND nothing interesting to say.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Re: The Conjuring:



> The creepy thing, though, is that this is "based" on a true story. How much is true and how much is stretched for cinematic trolling, I don't know.


The true part: some people moved into a house.


----------



## Dleg

^LOL. That was what I was going to write in response to that.

I took the boy to see "Planes" in 3D this week. I have to say I was pretty disappointed. I mean, it did have cool planes and flying sequences and all that - stuff my son certainly appreciated. But it essentially had no story. Well, to be more accurate, it was the same exact story as "Turbo" but with planes instead of slugs. And I hate to say it, but slugs are a lot more interesting than planes (and forklifts) as characters. I was expecting a Pixar movie, but this was pure Disney marketing dreck. No soul whatsoever. I will almost refuse to buy any of the associated toys when they come out (almost - planes are still cool).

Hot chick:






I'd do her.


----------



## Supe

Saw "Jack the Giant Slayer". Pretty cool take on Jack and the Beanstalk. They cut out JUST enough to make it not too scary for the kids, i.e. cut away where you'd expect gore and only hear the sound effects. The chick who plays the princess is pretty hot, too. On a kids scale, 4/5.


----------



## snickerd3

Yep read online that Planes was created for direct to dvd, but the marketing folks got the wonderful idea to tease with the cars lead in and throw the 3d on after the fact. Mr snick took minisnick to see it yesterday in 3d, I'm not a fan of trying to wear two pairs of glasses so I stayed home.

he sadi simialr things about the movie.

we did watch snow white and the huntsman this weekend. so not what I thought it was going to be like from the previews I remember. Thor really should have taken his shirt off


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Movie 43: Complete garbage. Dennis Quaid, Richard Gere, and halle Berry must have been hard up for money. It did have one or two funny skits, but not really worth watching the whole thing.

Road Trip: Interesting movie. Usually I hate anything with Andy Garcia in it, but this wasn't bad. Juliette Lewis has a small role in it, but it really shows what a good actress she is (unless she just plays herself, which I've always kinda wondered about).


----------



## YMZ PE

Supe said:


> Saw "Jack the Giant Slayer". Pretty cool take on Jack and the Beanstalk. They cut out JUST enough to make it not too scary for the kids, i.e. cut away where you'd expect gore and only hear the sound effects. The chick who plays the princess is pretty hot, too. On a kids scale, 4/5.




Is it weird I think Nicholas Hoult looked way hotter as zombie than as Jack?


----------



## Ble_PE

^I think it's got something to do with your obvious zombie fetish.


----------



## MA_PE

There's something about rotting flesh that pushes YMZ's buttons.


----------



## YMZ PE

I think you're confusing me with VTE...


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw "Jack the Giant Slayer". Pretty cool take on Jack and the Beanstalk. They cut out JUST enough to make it not too scary for the kids, i.e. cut away where you'd expect gore and only hear the sound effects. The chick who plays the princess is pretty hot, too. On a kids scale, 4/5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it weird I think Nicholas Hoult looked way hotter as zombie than as Jack?
Click to expand...



No, he looked distinctively more "little kid-ish" in this movie than the zombie movie. Then again, I was a big fan of the first series of "Skins", so I can never visualize him as anything other than a bi-curious teenage drug-addict who was hit by a car and nearly forced to violate his sister.


----------



## snickerd3

Turbo is definitely a wait for rental movie....definitely not a to purchade movie. kinda of a disappointment from dreamworks.


----------



## Dleg

^It was better than Planes.


----------



## MetsFan

I saw Kickass 2 yesterday. It seemed a bit slow at the beginning, but it had enough action to keep it entertaining. They also incorporated a bit of "Mean Girls" into it, which was pretty funny.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ben Afleck to star as the new Batman? Are they trying to make that character go away? What would DK say?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Ben Afleck to star as the new Batman? Are they trying to make that character go away? What would DK say?


I think they should just go ahead and put nipples back on the suit if they want to finish him off for good...


----------



## Road Guy

Well I know I am in the outdoor Capitol of the world but I needed to vedge out with some crude humor so I went to see We're the Millers today..

This is so typical of recent comedies.. The first half is pretty good, even a little unique, audience laughed alot.. And then half way through the movie switches from a comedy to a drama and while you want to see the end you can almost guess it...

Ohh well... It was good to chill and bit think about stuff

I give it a b-


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ben Afleck to star as the new Batman? Are they trying to make that character go away? What would DK say?


----------



## Supe

I think people would take Adam West more seriously in this role than Ben Whofleck.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> I think people would take Adam West more seriously in this role than Ben Whofleck.


Adam West is the only true Batman.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Michael Keaton was also pretty decent.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MA_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people would take Adam West more seriously in this role than Ben Whofleck.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam West is the only true Batman.
Click to expand...

Sadly, the current generation will only know him as the Mayor of Quahog


----------



## Supe

Can't find the old TV thread, but I've been catching up on episodes of Ray Donovan on demand - love it. Ray Donovan is the new badass Don Draper.


----------



## knight1fox3

Bryan Cranston (from Breaking Bad) to be cast as Lex Luther in the next Man of Steel. I'm a fan....


----------



## Supe

I think he looks the part, should be a good fit. Of course, he's no Ben Affleck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> Of course, he's no Ben Affleck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I saw Chintatown for the first time this weekend. Pretty dang good movie.

Red Lights: Worst DeNiro movie ever. May be Sigourney Weaver's worst movie ever. Cilian Murphy's worst movie ever. Dreadful.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Not impressed by the Great Gatsby. I'm not a fan of modern music and technology in a historical context. I'm sorry, but the scene of the convertible on the Queensboro bridge with the guy and ladies standing up dancing (think rap video style) to actual rap music for a film set in the 20's is just too much. Call it artistic license or whatever you want, I call it crap.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^That SJ Duesenberg was not appropriate for the time frame, either. Nor was that Auburn.


----------



## Road Guy

Took the kids to see wolverine yesterday (rained all day in atlanta). I never saw xmen, but this movie was worth watching, typical over the top sci-fy but all in all, it will be on rental soon so I would recommend it.. There is also lots of cute Asian girls in boots and mini skirts, which adds depth to any movie +1


----------



## YMZ PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I saw Chintatown for the first time this weekend. Pretty dang good movie.




I need to watch this, if only to get the full context of the "My sister! *slap* My daughter! *slap* My sister and my daughter!" scene that everyone references.


----------



## cement

my daughter only wants to see movies for important cultural references such as this


----------



## csb

I wish people came with a "I have seen the following movies" list, so I knew what to expect when I randomly quoted movies. For instance, I recently quoted Bad Boys and my husband thought I had gone racist.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think everyone has at least one or two movies that they haven't seen, that when their friends find out are promptly called out as "anti-American" for not having seen them. A couple of mine: Caddyshack, Godfather (and I own the trilogy on DVD).


----------



## csb

I've never seen Bambi, The Godfather, or any of the Batman movies in their entirety.


----------



## Road Guy

I haven't ever seem the godfather movies, my grandfather wa Italian (FOB) so it's offensive to me...

J/k about the offensive part, but I have tried to get into that movie but I just can't ever seem to put the time into it...

I also quote a lot of movies but I try and not assume people are squares just since they don't know what the hell I am talking about (which is often)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> they don't know what the hell I am talking about (which is often)


Have you tried not talking with the southern accent?


----------



## csb

I finally saw Sharknado! I missed a solid 20 minutes of it, but I don't think any crucial plot points happened during that time.


----------



## YMZ PE

csb said:


> I finally saw Sharknado! I missed a solid 20 minutes of it, but I don't think any crucial plot points happened during that time.




I don't even have to know which 20 minutes you missed in order to agree.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't even have to know that movie to agree with, based on the title alone.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I have the Godfather trilogy on tape, but have never watched it.


----------



## mudpuppy

I rarely watch movies, so a lot of the one-liners go over my head here and at work. Oh well.

I can't believe you guys haven't seen Godfather though! It's a classic.

"Make him an offer he can't refuse"


----------



## Flyer_PE

mudpuppy said:


> I rarely watch movies, so a lot of the one-liners go over my head here and at work. Oh well.
> 
> I can't believe you guys haven't seen Godfather though! It's a classic.
> 
> "Make him an offer he can't refuse"




"Leave the gun. Take the cannoli."


----------



## Road Guy

If you want some mind numbing laugh out loud comedy rent project x, about some nerds that throw a party that's gets out of hand.. Have to say I haven't laughed out loud at a movie I rented on a whim in a long time...

Midgets locked in an oven, sports cars in the pool, couple hundred kids on ecstasy , neighbors dads joining in the party, fat kid jumping off the roof,helicopters... It's got it all

Basically Goonies for the 2010 generation...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Road Guy said:


> If you want some mind numbing laugh out loud comedy rent project x, about some nerds that throw a party that's gets out of hand.. Have to say I haven't laughed out loud at a movie I rented on a whim in a long time...
> 
> Midgets locked in an oven, sports cars in the pool, couple hundred kids on ecstasy , neighbors dads joining in the party, fat kid jumping off the roof,helicopters... It's got it all
> 
> Basically Goonies for the 2010 generation...


That movie is loosely based on a real party thrown by a teenager in Australia.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5g_aNySeTkqW-Vxv7qPBHLkXzUY5w


----------



## MA_PE

csb said:


> I've never seen Bambi, The Godfather, or any of the Batman movies in their entirety.








csb said:


> I finally saw Sharknado! I missed a solid 20 minutes of it, but I don't think any crucial plot points happened during that time.


Wow. you have some strange priorities.

I watched SandShark on SyFi this weekend and saw that Sharknado was on later that night. I can only handle one absurd "Jaws" ripoff in one 24 hour period.


----------



## MA_PE

You guys should watch some of the "thumb" movie shorts. "Godthumb" is pretty funny as are Batthumb and Thumbtanic

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0340732/


----------



## csb

MA_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen Bambi, The Godfather, or any of the Batman movies in their entirety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> &gt;I finally saw Sharknado! I missed a solid 20 minutes of it, but I don't think any crucial plot points happened during that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. you have some strange priorities.
> 
> I watched SandShark on SyFi this weekend and saw that Sharknado was on later that night. I can only handle one absurd "Jaws" ripoff in one 24 hour period.
Click to expand...



I don't gravitate towards many dramas or mainstream action movies as is. Sharknado was on after my kid watched the end of Ghost Shark. We watched it together and laughed and laughed. It was better than watching Land Before Time Again, that's for sure.


----------



## jeb6294

I was reading a story about "must see" movies that are going to be coming out and this one really jumped out at me. If you don't want to read the whole thing, I've highlighted the most important parts:



> *SCARLETT JOHANSSON*: "Under the Skin" - The bombshell takes on the edgiest role of her career as an alien who takes over a young human woman's corpse to prey on unwary hitchhikers here on Earth. In the review for "The Hollywood Reporter," Scott Feinberg writes, "[Johansson] totally commits to the part, to the extent that she even performs several scenes of* full-frontal nudity*."


I've never camped out for movie tickets before, but....


----------



## Supe

^^^ Giggity.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I was really hoping she would get cast for the 50 Shades of Grey movie with the same "committment"


----------



## snickerd3

watched Beautiful creatures last night...cute romantic comedy. a little cheesy. Not what I expected from what i remembered of the previews for it though. rental but probably not a buy sort of the movie


----------



## knight1fox3

Here you go CSB. LOL

http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/15d1/?cpg=56262439&amp;msg_id=56262439&amp;et_rid=944022648&amp;linkid=56262439_headline_15d1


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ HFS it has Tara Reid in it? Now I have to watch it!!


----------



## Supe

Yes, and she was so bad in it, they didn't even ask her to come back for the sequel.

How do you know you're a bad actress? You aren't asked to return in SHARKNADO.


----------



## YMZ PE

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ HFS it has Tara Reid in it? Now I have to watch it!!


And she looks sooooo very old and haggard in it.


----------



## snickerd3

saw the last batman movie this weekend...eh it was ok. I liked the line where said "so that's how is feels" when the cat woman disappeared before he turned around again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watched the newest Star Trek movie over the weekend. I liked it. I know it wasn't the best version of Kahn or the best/most believeable plot line, but I was still entertained.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

YMZ PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ HFS it has Tara Reid in it? Now I have to watch it!!
> 
> 
> 
> And she looks sooooo very old and haggard in it.
Click to expand...

"She's got low mileage, but it was put on a quarter mile at a time."

Saw Song of the South this weekend. Just as awesome as I remember it from when I was a kid, watching it double billed with The Aristocats. It's a real shame that the film is so 'controversial' because its a great film for kids and adults.

Also saw Twixt and Rushlights this weekend. Save your money (and time).


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> saw the last batman movie this weekend...eh it was ok. I liked the line where said "so that's how is feels" when the cat woman disappeared before he turned around again.


It wasn't my favorite of the series and it was more of a drama than an actual "Batman" movie. IMO, the Dark Knight (2nd one) was truly a Batman movie. Pure chaos and non-stop action is where it's at. But I thought they did an excellent job with Bane.



Dexman PE said:


> Watched the newest Star Trek movie over the weekend. I liked it. I know it wasn't the best version of Kahn or the best/most believeable plot line, but I was still entertained.


I liked it as well. Benedict Cumberbatch is quickly becoming one of my favorite actors. I thought he did extremely well in the roll of Kahn. They really have an infinite number of options with which they could take that series. I'm hoping to see the Borg soon.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> *Benedict Cumberbatch *is quickly becoming one of my favorite actors.




Sounds like a character from British Lich-a-choor..


----------



## cement

knight1fox3 said:


> I liked it as well. Benedict Cumberbatch is quickly becoming one of my favorite actors. I thought he did extremely well in the roll of Kahn. They really have an infinite number of options with which they could take that series. I'm hoping to see the Borg soon.


I think they already hinted at that...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> Watched the newest Star Trek movie over the weekend. I liked it. I know it wasn't the best version of Kahn or the best/most believeable plot line, but I was still entertained.




Did you notice R2?

http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-talk/easter-egg-artist-j-j-abrams-uses-unlikely-220401105.html


----------



## knight1fox3

^ whoa!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;mind blown&gt;

I knew about the Raider of the Lost Ark, but didn't know the others.


----------



## snickerd3

watched silver linings playbook this weekend....so not what I thought it was going to be about.

we also watched epic...another movie that was nothing like I expected.


----------



## Dleg

Anyone seen Gravity yet?

I made the mistake of looking at Rotten Tomatoes before I went to see it - all the stellar reviews raised my expectations too high. It was really good, though. Just not the defining moment in cinematic history that I was expecting from the reviews.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^The review from our admin was "It was great, but not worth the ten dollar admission. If I hadn't gotten free passes, I wouldn't have seen it."

Prices are ridiculous.


----------



## knight1fox3

I heard it was 5-star rated. And the best way to see it was 3D IMAX. Which I'm guessing will carry a small fortune.


----------



## mudpuppy

From the previews I saw before all the hype, my first impression was it looks stupid.


----------



## Supe

mudpuppy said:


> From the previews I saw before all the hype, my first impression was it looks stupid.






This.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the previews I saw before all the hype, my first impression was it looks stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Wasn't anything I was rushing out to see. But I may bow to the media hype and check it out. I haven't been to an IMAX in awhile.


----------



## Dleg

I'd say it was worth it, but I kind of didn't have the optimal movie experience that I hoped for. I brought my 10 year old son, thinking that he could handle it. He has always been very interested in astronauts, the space shuttle and the ISS. But he was scared through the whole thing, and now no longer wants to be an astronaut.... 

So I really couldn't immerse myself in it like I wanted to, because I was worried about him. It really wasn't all that bad for a kid, except for a couple of "disturbing images", it was just really tense, and he didn't like that aspect of it. There's a lot in it for engineers to appreciate (some not so realistic, but far far better than any other movie I can think of in terms of realism and physics)


----------



## mudpuppy

I like Tom Hanks, so I may be willing to give it a shot. But I'm still going in skeptical.


----------



## mudpuppy

^Did I say Tom Hanks? Lol, got my movies mixed up--girlfriend wants to see George Clooney.

I want to see Captain Phillips.


----------



## Road Guy

Rented "this is the end" last night. Ehhhhh movie had a lot of potential with actors making fun I themselves but I still give it a C. One of those terrible movies you watch till the end to see how it ends... It has some funny moments but just not that many of them....

An the funny ones involve NKOTB!!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Olympus has Fallen-Horrible movie. Lousy special effects (aside from the C-130 crash), lousy plot, just lousy.

Super Troopers- Some good lines, but overall a waste of celluloid.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Capt Worley PE said:


> Super Troopers- Some good lines, but overall a waste of celluloid.


You take that back!! I actually enjoyed that movie and have requested a St. Anky Beer t-shirt for Christmas...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Capt Worley PE said:


> Olympus has Fallen-Horrible movie.


QFT


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super Troopers- Some good lines, but overall a waste of celluloid.
> 
> 
> 
> You take that back!! I actually enjoyed that movie and have requested a St. Anky Beer t-shirt for Christmas...
Click to expand...

Agreed. CW just lost some cool points. 

Or could be the case where you have to watch it again to pick up on some of the more funny parts. "CANDYBARS!!!"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Next person to say shenanigans is going to get pistol-whipped!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Hey Farva, what's that restaurant you like to go to with all the shit on the walls?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Who wants to go for a mustache ride?


----------



## engineergurl

Liter is french for...


----------



## knight1fox3

Littering and........????


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The snozberries taste like snozberries


----------



## engineergurl

do I look like a cat to you?


----------



## knight1fox3

YOU BOYS LIKE MEXICO??!?!?!?!........WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Team Ram-Rod


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm guessing all those lines are from super troopers, which I've seen, twice, and still don't recognize those lines, nor did I really care for the movie, twice. I do recognize the mustache ride line, though. I thought Beerfest was a finer piece of cinematic mastery by that group of clowns than super troopers was.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've liked most of their movies, Dukes of Hazard, Super Troopers, Club Dredd. But I've never seen Beerfest. I may look that up on Netflix


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I've liked most of their movies, Dukes of Hazard, Super Troopers, Club Dredd. But I've never seen Beerfest. I may look that up on Netflix


You really need to watch that one. Frickin' hilarious! "IT WAS THE GREATEST BEER IN ALL ZE WORLD!" LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Pawn Shop Chronicles was, surprisingly, funny as all get out.

Scary Movie 5...not so much.


----------



## Supe

Saw "Epic" with the kiddo. Not as epic as the name would suggest.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Oblivion was a decent enough sci-fi adventure. Cool special effects, story was kinda predictable.


----------



## MA_PE

I finally saw the first Paranormal Activity movie. I was not impressed. Wasted $6.99 on itunes for it.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ C'mon, it was a little un-nerving, wasn't it? I thought it was when I first saw it. Just the parts where it was 2 or 3am and there was just dead silence and then something would slam or there would be some awkward sleep-walking and such. I thought that was pretty creepy. Because I hate waking up at that hour (a.k.a. the witching hour) and having to get out of bed.


----------



## csb

My bladder and I have an agreement that I am not getting out of bed during the witching hour, so it better plan ahead.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ C'mon, it was a little un-nerving, wasn't it? I thought it was when I first saw it. Just the parts where it was 2 or 3am and there was just dead silence and then something would slam or there would be some awkward sleep-walking and such. I thought that was pretty creepy. Because I hate waking up at that hour (a.k.a. the witching hour) and having to get out of bed.




I'm with you, the first one was creepy.

Saw number 4...meh. Had its moments, though.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ C'mon, it was a little un-nerving, wasn't it? I thought it was when I first saw it. Just the parts where it was 2 or 3am and there was just dead silence and then something would slam or there would be some awkward sleep-walking and such. I thought that was pretty creepy. Because I hate waking up at that hour (a.k.a. the witching hour) and having to get out of bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you, the first one was creepy.
> 
> Saw number 4...meh. Had its moments, though.
Click to expand...

Reminded me of the Blair Witch Project. The whole movie was about anticipating what might happen and it really never did. The ending was like so many of these gifs on the web. could've used some bewbage to liven it up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Place Beyond the Pines: Proof that talented people can make a completely horrible movie. Two and a half hours of my life down the drain. Learn a lesson from my error and do not waste time on this.


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick went to see enders game last night. he said it was just ok. Had he not read the books the movie would not have made him go read the books. He said it was missing a lot of the back story on ender and the amazing war strategy knowledge he possesses.


----------



## Road Guy

Harrison Ford has made some really bad movies lately, I hope they keep him out of the new Star Wars movies...


----------



## Wolverine

Capt Worley PE said:


> The Place Beyond the Pines: Proof that talented people can make a completely horrible movie. Two and a half hours of my life down the drain. Learn a lesson from my error and do not waste time on this.


I owe you an apology. I was pretty sure I posted on here a long synopsis of what an incredible suckfest this movie was, but when I went looking for the post so I could crow I Told You So, it seems that I only _*intended *_to write the sucky-synopsis (or "sucknopsis", if you please), but never actually did. I owe you $1.99.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Wolverine said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Place Beyond the Pines: Proof that talented people can make a completely horrible movie. Two and a half hours of my life down the drain. Learn a lesson from my error and do not waste time on this.
> 
> 
> 
> I owe you an apology. I was pretty sure I posted on here a long synopsis of what an incredible suckfest this movie was, but when I went looking for the post so I could crow I Told You So, it seems that I only _*intended *_to write the sucky-synopsis (or "sucknopsis", if you please), but never actually did. I owe you $1.99.
Click to expand...



It isn't the money that was painful....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

World War Z - Pretty much a platform for CGI to strut its stuff and Brad Pitt to make a few dollars. The book was far better (and pretty much totally unrelated to the film except for a few common points).

Star Trek Into Darkness - Another CGI fest, but a pretty disappointing remake of Wrath of Khan (which was pretty darn good). I wanted to smack McCoy and Scotty in the face, as their schtick is in your face annoying. They also need to either get some science advisers or listen to the ones they do have.


----------



## Road Guy

Totally agree with you on both those movies

We went to go see Thor yesterday I have to say it was actually pretty good nome of the over-the-top CGI stuff like was in Star Trek and Superman


----------



## Supe

White House Down - Should have been called Shite House Down.

Monsters U - very, very meh.


----------



## Master slacker

*Movie 43*







Awful awful awful. Well, I take that back, there were a few legitimately funny scenes. The iBabe was awesome. However, aside from those tiny specks of ha-ha, the movie was not worth my hour and a half. Finally, what drove my star rating down on this movie was the very last skit. It was horrible and disgusting - well beyond what Ren and Stimpy or Southpark could ever pull off. Truly horrendous. With that said, I'll give the movie one star... maybe one...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Movie 43: Complete garbage. Dennis Quaid, Richard Gere, and halle Berry must have been hard up for money. It did have one or two funny skits, but not really worth watching the whole thing.
> 
> Road Trip: Interesting movie. Usually I hate anything with Andy Garcia in it, but this wasn't bad. Juliette Lewis has a small role in it, but it really shows what a good actress she is (unless she just plays herself, which I've always kinda wondered about).








Master slacker said:


> *Movie 43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awful awful awful. Well, I take that back, there were a few legitimately funny scenes. The iBabe was awesome. However, aside from those tiny specks of ha-ha, the movie was not worth my hour and a half. Finally, what drove my star rating down on this movie was the very last skit. It was horrible and disgusting - well beyond what Ren and Stimpy or Southpark could ever pull off. Truly horrendous. With that said, I'll give the movie one star... maybe one...




I tried to warn you....


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Star Trek Into Darkness - Another CGI fest, but a pretty disappointing remake of Wrath of Khan (which was pretty darn good). I wanted to smack McCoy and Scotty in the face, as their schtick is in your face annoying. They also need to either get some science advisers or listen to the ones they do have.


I think you need to re-watch WoK. LOL The plot wasn't the most solid but I like the direction they are taking these movies. Wide open if you ask me now that Vulcan has been destroyed. Jim Kirk does not believe in science officers.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I liked the first one. This one, not much at all.


----------



## Road Guy

This is 40 has been on HBO a lot lately I know some people here didn't like that movie but I get suckered into watching it every tower comes on it's nonstop laughter for me I don't know maybe we're just right at that stage


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I thought it was pretty funny. It's pretty racy at times, but definitely has a lot of funny one-liners. I think it's hilarious how he can't stop eating [email protected]#[email protected]%^ cupcakes. LOL!


----------



## Road Guy

I know tell my kids that snitchs wind up in ditches (when I am eating something I shouldnt) maybe you have to have the combination of teenagers and younger kids to find the movie funny..

The gay mustache joke is also my favorite..


----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> This is 40 has been on HBO a lot lately I know some people here didn't like that movie but I get suckered into watching it every tower comes on it's nonstop laughter for me I don't know maybe we're just right at that stage


I thought it was ok, but one of the many things that bothered me was they are driving around in a $70k plus car and they are complaining about not having money? Sell the damn car and get a beater!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I think that is all part of the premise of the movie. Quite a bit of what they "own" all seems to be way above their means. The house, the accessories, the trips they take, the car....etc.


----------



## Road Guy

2- $70K cars

But I see lots of this, either everyone makes WAY more money than I do, but I see people with bigger houses, brand new cars, 2 or 3 expensive trips a year, + a boat, it jjust dont make no sense to me..

I feel we do pretty well but I am assuming most of these people are putting very little away for retirement and have tons of credit card debt (or maybe they are not on an engineer and nurse household income)


----------



## goodal

I wonder this too. I make pretty good money for my neck of the woods and I have friends that I know make much less than me and drive brand new cars. For the record, the newest car I have ever owned was a 4 yr old sport track. Both of mine now are over 8 yrs old. Granted, we have a pretty sweet crib, but we don't go on $5k vacations or eat out every week.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I know many people lease cars which saves a ton of $ on the monthly side.

The guy that lives across the street from me makes pretty good money (not as much as me + Mrs Dex), but he lives in a house worth 80k more, had 2 NEW Mercedes, just bought a new 5th wheel camper, etc. and his wife stays home with their 3yr old. Turns out the company that he works for pays for one of the cars, he leases the other (low miles since it stays home with his wife), the company paid a HUGE relocation fee (essentially his down payment).

Another guy down the street works from home, has the biggest/most expensive house on the block, drives a Corvette, wife drives an Escalade, just dropped $40k cash to finish his basement, his wife doesn't work, he has an autistic son, and he pays cash for everything. He is just really smart with his money and he uses the system. The Vette was bought used from some old guy who never drove it, wife got the Escalade because some drunk driver ran a light and hit her so they cleaned him out, the county provides "assistance" because his son is disabled.

Sometimes it just comes down to the "luck of the draw" with employers, family situations, investment timing, etc. But I think more often than not, they are up to their eyeballs in debt with no financial planning for the future.


----------



## MetsFan

knight1fox3, that's true, I thought about it while I was watching it, but forgot to mention it here. It just seems silly to me.



Road Guy said:


> 2- $70K cars
> 
> But I see lots of this, either everyone makes WAY more money than I do, but I see people with bigger houses, brand new cars, 2 or 3 expensive trips a year, + a boat, it jjust dont make no sense to me..
> 
> I feel we do pretty well but I am assuming most of these people are putting very little away for retirement and have tons of credit card debt (or maybe they are not on an engineer and nurse household income)


And you're right, it does happen in real life too. I know some people that complain about money problems, yet are driving 1-2 year old Mercedes E class cars. I wouldn't say I'm frugal, but we definitely try to save as much as we can and are always deal hunting when we need something.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> I know many people lease cars which saves a ton of $ on the monthly side.




Short term vs long term thinking.

Paid for car costs nothing in terms of monthly payments.


----------



## mudpuppy

Road Guy said:


> I feel we do pretty well but I am assuming most of these people are putting very little away for retirement and have tons of credit card debt




This.

Plus our tax policy encourages overspending--have more kids, get a bigger mortgage, buy a second house = get more deductions.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel we do pretty well but I am assuming most of these people are putting very little away for retirement and have tons of credit card debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Plus our tax policy encourages overspending--have more kids, get a bigger mortgage, buy a second house = get more deductions.
Click to expand...

x2

On a side note, we do pretty well for ourselves but do not live outside our means. And if we want to buy something nice or a bit above the norm, we just save longer for it. We pay cash for all our vehicles (buy used) but we save for them. Our latest being a 2011 Infinity for LadyFox. We don't carry any CC debt as we only use those for business expenses and pay the balance each month. The monthly mortgage payment is well within one of our salaries (even less when we refinanced). So I think you can have the things you want so long as you are smart about it all. But the American way also allows for people to obtain these things with various lines of credit too. Which ends up plunging them into debt.


----------



## MetsFan

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many people lease cars which saves a ton of $ on the monthly side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short term vs long term thinking.
> 
> Paid for car costs nothing in terms of monthly payments.
Click to expand...



Not in monthly payments, but it sucks to pay maintenance out of warranty, as I recently found out when the water pump, thermostat, and belt tensioner failed in my car. It's still a lot less than a $500 monthly payment though.

By the way, sorry for derailing the thread


----------



## Road Guy

[SIZE=medium]A friend of ours back in Atlanta last year, he worked for AT&amp;T, he was always kind of a blow hard but we enjoyed drinking with him and his wife, anyways they bought a serious upgraded house ($450’s &amp; in Atlanta that’s a huge house, not the little 3500 SF spec houses here in CO) and it took them a while to sell their old house, almost a year. We always figured they were doing really well that they could float the mortgage for both houses so easily.. later we learned through our idiot realtor (who was also their realtor) that their parents had given them an early inheritance of $250,000.. During this time they also bought a new boat and had it painted “Auburn Colors” I mean they bought a brand new boat from the boat show and special ordered a paint job, bought new cars, etc.. I hope it was worth it![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I would have totally understood if they had been honest and said we had some help, but when you make it sound like your just bursting at the seams with money I just lost all respect for them….[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The RG family has no early (or late) inheritance coming…[/SIZE]


----------



## mudpuppy

Here's the way I like to look at this. Only 20% of households make earn more than $100k/year. Only 10% earn more than $150k/year.

And I'll be laughing at all those poor schmucks and their credit card debt when I'm retired in my late 50s and they're broke.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The sapper family has no early or late inheritence coming either, nor does the sapper family buy $450k houses or $70k cars or take $5k vacations... ever... but we own two mortgages (errr... houses) which apparently makes us RICH in the eyes of some folks. Folks, I gotta tell ya, sapper ain't rich, sapper is a sole income family of soon to be 5 with two mortgages, sapper has no money for these fancy things called movies or lunches out with the coworkers. All that said though, we do okay. We pay our bills on time, we have food on the table, we laugh and play in the evenings, and we do activities like cub scouts... I think sapper might be rich afterall.

But anyway, all that to say that I call BS on the people who are supposedly bursting at the seams with money like RG's blowhard drinking buddy. They are up to their damn eyeballs in debt or they get family money. Most people do not make an income to afford all of the bling that they have.


----------



## Road Guy

No person is poor who has friends but I can tell you that I'm truly broke


----------



## cement

> [SIZE=medium]The RG family has no early (or late) inheritance coming…[/SIZE]


all I inherited was the bar tab...


----------



## envirotex

So somewhat back on track...we are watching Man of Steel tonight in our semi-completed DYI movie room at the Tex house. Looking forward to some popcorn and bourbon and coke. There are some benefits to being able to watch movies at home...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ true that! Mine also just came in the mail. Looking forward to watching it in 3D on the Samsung 55" with DTS Master Audio surround.


----------



## MetsFan

I'll be watching that this weekend at some point too. I've been trying to convince my wife we need a 3DTV, but she won't budge. I still buy 3D movies though, just in case.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Watched The Internship last night. Not bad, but not the best Vince Vaghn / Owen Wilson movie either. However, the Quidditch scene was absolutely one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time. My wife and I couldn't stop laughing at that.


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


> White House Down - Should have been called Shite House Down.


Watched Olympus Has Fallen the other night. Entertaining enough to watch, but it was also on Netflix so no real $$$ wrapped up in it.

Saw Thor last night. It was pretty good. Between all the "pop-ups" in the movie and the previews, I wonder if the whole superhero thing is going to get driven into the ground before too long.


----------



## Road Guy

We watched jack the giant slayer last night with the kids. Great family movie night movie... Plus it has Obi Wan Kenobi (younger version) and he uses the line "I have a bad feeling about this"


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> White House Down - Should have been called Shite House Down.
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Olympus Has Fallen the other night. Entertaining enough to watch, but it was also on Netflix so no real $$$ wrapped up in it.
> 
> Saw Thor last night. It was pretty good. Between all the "pop-ups" in the movie and the previews, *I wonder if the whole superhero thing is going to get driven into the ground before too long.*
Click to expand...



Oh, you mean like everything that's happened since the original Iron Man?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Breakout - Save your money. First sucky Brendan Frasier movie I think I've ever seen. Absolutely no value whatsoever. basically, he is an eco-weenie jailed for manslaughter who must breakout of jail (despite the name, this portion of the film is maybe trhee minutes and not exciting in any way) to save his kids from two psycho brothers.

Disconnect - Decent film. Three stories about the darker side of the web. Story 1 is about a reporter delving into the world of interactive online pr0n. Story 2 is about a couple who has their identity comprimised through a chatroom criminal, and story 3 is about a family dealing with the consequences resulting from online bullying of their son (through a catfishing scheme).


----------



## Road Guy

Saw this floating around the net , not sure if this is the actual movie cover or not, but looks cool!


----------



## Supe

I thought this was the new poster.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> Saw this floating around the net , not sure if this is the actual movie cover or not, but looks cool!


So the empire had their own version of the HMS Hood.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I saw that as well but not sure if it's legit or not. It'll probably go viral for at least a little while.

Definitely a cool pic.


----------



## Road Guy

I'm curious where they will start the movie off (point in time). Unlike the droid army, there will still be a huge storm trooper army to deal with that has a command and control structure (generals and such). The rebels would still be behind the 8-ball in actually taking down the rest of the empire with there surplus military ships...


----------



## knight1fox3

Well have you read any of the books? Theoretically in the SW universe they would start with "Shadows of the Empire". And a new smuggler to the scene, Dash Rendar. A bit of chaos ensues with the Empire as random rogue generals take various commands of fleets to do with them whatever they feel like.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I heard there's a new R2...


----------



## Road Guy

[SIZE=medium]Something tells me they are not going to follow the books. I read a lot of them, but I just can’t see them following all those independent authors.. plus then they would have to pay them too I guess..[/SIZE]


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Room 1303 - Don't waste your money. Bad acting, dull plot, just a waste.

This is the End - Didn't expect much from this, but it was a pretty dang funny movie. A bunch of stars get together for a party and, darn it, end of the world comes. Some great dialogue in here.


----------



## goodal

We watched Journey 2 at the behest of my younglings. Terrible. The only thing worse than the acting was the plot. No wait maybe the attempt at humor. No wait maybe the super silliness of the technology. I've got it, it was the peck popping sequence. In short I hated it but had to endure all 94 minutes twice this weekend because it is "so cool" according to my 9 yr old. The interwebz said it did well and may even spawn a third. God help us.


----------



## Road Guy

So none of you teenage girls has seen catching fire yet?


----------



## Master slacker

So we watched *Dredd* a few nights back (No Stallone!).






Running low on interesting sounding movies on Netflix made me go and Google what the best movies currently are on Netflix. Ran into this movie as it holds true to what the review said about it. Good ole good vs bad. The movie is easy to follow, has a direct and straightforward plot (a story even I followed easily), guns, explosions, and a hot chick... with guns! 







I liked it. Karl Urban (Judge Dredd) doesn't wipe the "who sh*t?" look off his face during the entire movie and it is somewhat annoying. Well, you only see his mouth and nose the entire time so it's really only his "grumpy cat" frown that's messed up. All in all, it's a good flick worth my 90 some odd minutes. Solid 3.5 stars in my book. Olivia Thirlby (Judge Anderson) gets 4 stars.  :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> So none of you teenage girls has seen catching fire yet?


Yes, and she said she was bored, because she had already read the book and knew what was going to happen.

On the other hand, my 10 year old son said it was awesome, which I found really surprising. I didn't see it myself, so I can't comment.

We watched "Frozen" in 3D this weekend. My son summed it up: mostly for girls.... My opinion: a shoddy attempt to re-capture the theme of the 1990s Disney musicals. Not terrible, though, just not something that is going to end up living forever on Broadway like the Lion King or Beauty and the Beast.

I had a rare treat and was able to go see "Bad Grandpa" last week with a friend. Some good laughs, but pretty stupid movie. Sort of a Jackass-lite.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> So none of you teenage girls has seen catching fire yet?




I will at some point. The books were a pretty interesting read and I liked the first one. I read all three books in about three nights...of course I was trapped in Afghanistan at the time so my options for evening entertainment were extremely limited.



Master slacker said:


> So we watched *Dredd* a few nights back (No Stallone!).




I'd have to agree. Entertaining enough for something on Netflix. I may have to try Googling to see what else comes up. The other day I did a Gerard Butler search and "Olympus Has Fallen" came up which I liked and was something new, but also "Timeline" which I hadn't seen in a while (also with Paul Walker).


----------



## DVINNY

My daughter made me take her to see Catching Fire on Sunday.

She read all 3 books, and we watched the 1st one, &amp; I promised I'd take her to see this one, so she called me on it.

It was OK, she thought it was great.


----------



## DVINNY

Capt Worley PE said:


> I heard there's a new R2...






+1 SW


----------



## Road Guy

[SIZE=medium]I have to admit, even though I thought the first book was a rip off of Stephen King’s “The Long Walk” I did read all three books, and we went and saw Catching Fire last weekend, it was pretty good, but I think they have a task set out for them for the 3rd[/SIZE] book. It totally changes course from the other 2 and is more of a star wars rebel alliance story...


----------



## Master slacker

Last night we finished watching the German flick *The Silence*.






First off, this movie is German and is subtitled. It has no explosions, no guns, and no scantly clad females.

This is a very strange, but a very well written, story... for most of it. It shows how sick and flat cold some people can be and leads you into seeing the emotions of families of abducted / abused / killed children. You view all of these emotions from the sides of the victims, the guilty, and the unrepentant. Quite dark as a thriller / crime drama. Like I said, most of the story is well written, but the last 20 minutes absolutely ruined it for me. The ending I believe should have been, never was. Disappointment on my end is the result. With that said, I give this movie 2.5 stars.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> So none of you teenage girls has seen catching fire yet?




My teenaged neice (and both her parents) said read the books and don't watch the movies.

I saw the first one, and while it wasn't bad, it didn't inspire me to see any more.


----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> So none of you teenage girls has seen catching fire yet?




My wife and I read and really enjoyed the books. We both thought the movie was really good. The first half was a bit slow, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Frozen Ground - Save your bucks. When you try to condense a true tale of a fairly complex search for a serial killer into 100 minutes of celluloid, you wind up with a disjointed mess. If I didn't have some previous knowledge of the case, I would have been completely lost. This film is a real mess.

It didn't help that his victims were all physically similar, and since this was AK, they were bundled up most of the time.

Interesting case (Robert Hanson), but you really do need a book to get the story.


----------



## Dleg

I saw Captain Phillips last night. Excellent movie! Very tense. Good job showing the pirate's point of view, as well.


----------



## Supe

Watched "Seeking a Friend for the End of the World". It was weird seeing Keira Knightly looking frumpy, but other than that, it was OK. Nothing great, nothing terrible, but it's on a bunch of the premium movie channels now at no extra charge.


----------



## Weavs33

Went to see "Out of the Furnace" very depressing movie, I enjoyed it though, the girl? not so much


----------



## envirotex

Watched The Wolverine last night. Wasn't all that bad. Anytime you get to see Hugh Jackman's abs it's OK. Twelve-year-old kept pointing out every time he did a pec dance. That was pretty funny.

More excited about the tag at the end though.


----------



## Wolverine

^^^The Wolverine approves of this message^^^

[bares abs and flexes pecs]

&lt;doink, doink&gt;


----------



## NJmike PE

anybody know anything about the movie "grudge match" with sly.


----------



## snickerd3

i've seen the previews on tv...


----------



## NJmike PE

kinda looks like it may be amusing. Mrs. NJ wants to see it, but she is notorious for picking bad movies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Some of the one-liners from the previews are pretty funny.

"You're going to be feisty when you hit puberty..."


----------



## NJmike PE

That's why I'm torn. Normally she is horrible at picking movies, but this one has potential. I guess even a broken clock is still right twice a day.


----------



## Dleg

I have been fully assimilated into fatherhood/ second childhood. I don't even think about "grown up" movies anymore, since I pretty much don't get to see them. The movies I am most "excited" about are the new Muppet movie (Kermit's evil twin) and The Lego Movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Nothing Left to Fear - Horrible, just horrible. Anne Heche must have been desperate for money, as this unscary horror movie is a total waste of whatever small amount of talent she has.

The Purge - Pretty disappointing. I wanted to bizzitch slap everyone in this family for just ambling about a dark house while dangerous armed folks roamed about. This film also seemed like a message to people who are what radical left wingers thing radical right wingers are like. i doubt such folks exist. The whole movie we just kept saying, 'This is a stupid premise."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Movie 43. An interesting hour and a half of outlandish short stories. Some pretty funny moments in it, plus some nekkidness. Spectacularly meh. 3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## snickerd3

just got back from Frozen. cute movie.,...but why does disney have to kill one or both parents off in their movies!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

^^^^^ my wife took our daughter to see that on Saturday. It was her first movie. Good to know that she can now sit through a movie.


----------



## snickerd3

this was minisnicks 3rd theater movie, but we have gone to lots of drive in movies with him.

although this was first he made it through without a potty break.


----------



## Road Guy

we went to see Frozen yesterday also, I wasnt expecting much but it was pretty good (for a kids flick)


----------



## NJmike PE

^^^^ I was told by Mrs. NJ that it was very good.


----------



## snickerd3

lots of similar themes from other disney movies though. I saw parts of sleeping beauty, beauty&amp;the beast, the little mermaid mixed into the plot.


----------



## NJmike PE

then that is probably why my daughter loved it. Those three that you just named are her favorites right now


----------



## DVINNY

envirotex said:


> Lawless was pretty good. The real life story is pretty intriguing...






AGREE. Just watched it on Showtime this week. Really liked it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Way Way Back - Pretty good movie, sorta Meatballs-ish, in a way. Steve Carrell can play a pretty good asshat.

As Cool as I Am - Decent enough teen coming to grips with family issues type movie.

The To Do List - Why dafu would you make a teen exploitation movie without nudity?


----------



## csb

snickerd3 said:


> just got back from Frozen. cute movie.,...but why does disney have to kill one or both parents off in their movies!!!!




DUDE! Spoiler alert much?!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

csb said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got back from Frozen. cute movie.,...but why does disney have to kill one or both parents off in their movies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE! Spoiler alert much?!
Click to expand...



Oh, c'mon! Every Disney film I've ever seen, the parents are either clueless or dead meat. Seeing a parent in a Disney film is like when a military guy's wife and kid show up in other films...you know they aren't long for the world.


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got back from Frozen. cute movie.,...but why does disney have to kill one or both parents off in their movies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE! Spoiler alert much?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, c'mon! Every Disney film I've ever seen, the parents are either clueless or dead meat. Seeing a parent in a Disney film is like when a military guy's wife and kid show up in other films...you know they aren't long for the world.
Click to expand...

That wasn't a spolier like capt said...i didn't say which scenario this movie folows. if there are kids involved in the story one or both parents are dead or die.

little mermaid - single dad

finding nemo - mom dies-

cinderella- single dad to orhpan

bambi - mom dies

aladdin - single dad (for princess) no parents (aladdin)

the list goes on


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got back from Frozen. cute movie.,...but why does disney have to kill one or both parents off in their movies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE! Spoiler alert much?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, c'mon! Every Disney film I've ever seen, the parents are either clueless or dead meat. Seeing a parent in a Disney film is like when a military guy's wife and kid show up in other films...you know they aren't long for the world.
Click to expand...

Or if anyone in Star Trek is wearing a red shirt. LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got back from Frozen. cute movie.,...but why does disney have to kill one or both parents off in their movies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE! Spoiler alert much?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, c'mon! Every Disney film I've ever seen, the parents are either clueless or dead meat. Seeing a parent in a Disney film is like when a military guy's wife and kid show up in other films...you know they aren't long for the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or if anyone in Star Trek is wearing a red shirt. LOL
Click to expand...



This is true!


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got back from Frozen. cute movie.,...but why does disney have to kill one or both parents off in their movies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE! Spoiler alert much?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, c'mon! Every Disney film I've ever seen, the parents are either clueless or dead meat. Seeing a parent in a Disney film is like when a military guy's wife and kid show up in other films...you know they aren't long for the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or if anyone in Star Trek is wearing a red shirt. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is true!
Click to expand...

Kirk, Spock, Bones, and Ensign Jones get beamed down to the planet surface.....guess who's not going to return.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got back from Frozen. cute movie.,...but why does disney have to kill one or both parents off in their movies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE! Spoiler alert much?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, c'mon! Every Disney film I've ever seen, the parents are either clueless or dead meat. Seeing a parent in a Disney film is like when a military guy's wife and kid show up in other films...you know they aren't long for the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or if anyone in Star Trek is wearing a red shirt. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is true!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kirk, Spock, Bones, and Ensign Jones get beamed down to the planet surface.....guess who's not going to return.
Click to expand...



The Captain's log will remain on the planet, too. Jim marks his territory.

The Federation! Fuque yeah!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Girl Most Likely - Good movie about Kristen Whig returning from NYC after a half hearted (fake really) suicide attempt. Matt Dillon steals the scenes he's in, but Whig does her usual sweet/awkward type character.

Lovelace - Pretty depressing film about life as a reluctant pr0n star. Amanda Seifried (sp?) manages not to be pretty.


----------



## knight1fox3

On a Star Trek Marathon lately. LadyFox has been watching the original series from start to finish on Netflix. Then we'll move to the 6 movies. Then go to Generations....etc. Kind of cool seeing these all over again. How times have changed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^We were doing the same thing with LIS, but got OD'd about halfway through.

Dr. Smith did improve our vocabulary, though. We kept a dictionary handy.

Got all five seasons of Quantum Leap...man, that was a good show.


----------



## Supe

I watched Cloud Atlas, and still have no f*cking clue exactly what was going on.


----------



## Road Guy

saw Walter Mitty - id give it a 5 out of 10 stars.. wait till video..


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Thanks for the heads up. That was one I was considering going to the theater for.


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^We were doing the same thing with LIS, but got OD'd about halfway through.
> 
> Dr. Smith did improve our vocabulary, though. We kept a dictionary handy.
> 
> Got all five seasons of Quantum Leap...man, that was a good show.


I really liked Quantum Leap. I met Scott Bakula back in the day when he was a celeb at the world of wheels car show promoting the series.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^We were doing the same thing with LIS, but got OD'd about halfway through.
> 
> Dr. Smith did improve our vocabulary, though. We kept a dictionary handy.
> 
> Got all five seasons of Quantum Leap...man, that was a good show.
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked Quantum Leap. I met Scott Bakula back in the day when he was a celeb at the world of wheels car show promoting the series.
Click to expand...



The second episode had a barely legal Terri Hatcher...

She improved with age.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ What ever happened to the "evil leaper" in that show? Was that just a plot line that they never picked back up??


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Wondered that myself, but we're nowhere near that point.

Also, the guy who played God or the Master Leaper, or whatever he was, played Weird Ernie in the first episode (and was D-Day in Animal House).


----------



## D-Day

There you go now, just leave everything to me.


----------



## Master slacker

Recently saw *American Psycho* with Batman Christian Bale.







Dude... not only was this Y2k movie kind of messed up, in the end, it didn't make much sense at all. A yuppie with a insatiable craving for killing people does just that and the entire movie is just him coping with his sickness and living every day. Not a great plot. And I can't stress the fact that the entire movie doesn't make much sense if you make it to the end. There are a few scenes with boobs and butts and girl-on-girl action, but nothing you can't find on Google even with safesearch turned on. And there's Reese Witherspoon, too... meh. I give this flick 2.5 stars.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ I can't get the spoiler font, or I'd clue you in.


----------



## Master slacker

You want me to "spoiler" tag something? :huh: Nothing is a spoiler as the plot is part of the movie description anywhere you look.

If the "killing people" part should be spoilered, it's similar to saying, for any Batman movie, that Batman fights crime.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

No...you missed something at the end.


----------



## Master slacker

What'd I miss? :huh:


----------



## snickerd3

editted for tv version that you saw?


----------



## goodal

_Sorry, but _



Spoiler



isn't it that he imagined it all and the guy who he supposedly killed and whos name he took is actually alive?


----------



## Master slacker

It never occurred to me that

it may all just be played out in his head and not real at all

.

I thought something completely different the whole time -

the murders did happen and Bateman had secret people "looking over him" to ensure the deeds never came back to him. Early on, I even thought the doorman of his apartment was in on it when he dragged a bloody body bag outside to a taxi.



Messed the f up now I've read more about it all.


----------



## willsee

The movie is 14 years old if you haven't seen it by now

It's up to the reader/viewer to determine whether it is real or not. Either he commits the murders and no one notices or cares. They always call each other different names throughout, which leads you to believe they are so wrapped up in their own lives they don't care about anything else.

Or he just imagined the whole thing because he hates his life.

I watched the movie some time ago but am reading the book right now.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

goodal said:


> _Sorry, but _
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it that he imagined it all and the guy who he supposedly killed and whos name he took is actually alive?




Yup.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

willsee said:


> The movie is 14 years old if you haven't seen it by now




Yeah, but some movies the twist ending is so important, that I don't like to divulge it. Sixth Sense is that way.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Sorry, but _
> 
> isn't it that he imagined it all and the guy who he supposedly killed and whos name he took is actually alive?
Click to expand...



Yup.





That's not what it's supposed to be. The ending is *supposed* to leave you wondering. The script writer feels she failed as the movie leans that way when it shouldn't have done that at all. The book doesn't lean one way or another, which leaves you wondering. That's all I've picked up in my Google searches.


----------



## Master slacker

Latest film observation for the MS household is *The Wall*.







First off, this is another foreign movie with a few subtitled scenes. Most of it is English, however.

Now, to the meat of the matter, do NOT believe the three quotes at the top of the movie poster. It must have been opposite day for those reviewers. As an entertainment piece of media, this movie did not deliver. 90% of the film is done as a voice-over for the main character as she is reflecting on past events as she writes a memoir. She is dictating her experiences as she goes to a mountain retreat one day with two friends and a dog. The two friends go to town one afternoon, don't return, and she wakes up the next morning trapped in a portion of the country by an invisible wall. She has no interaction with any other humans so she is left to deal with loneliness, survival, and mental stability by herself with the dog and other animals she encounters along the way. It's as if everyone on the face of the Earth vanished. The reason for the wall is never explained, much less discussed. The best part of the movie is the scenery - mountain sides in Austria and Germany are pretty awesome.

With all that said, I can give this movie no more than 2 stars. It may be more entertaining to those who are "artsy" or those who analyze humanity and the inner self for these types of movies. I'm not that kind of person.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodal said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Sorry, but _
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it that he imagined it all and the guy who he supposedly killed and whos name he took is actually alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...




Spoiler



That's not what it's supposed to be. The ending is *supposed* to leave you wondering. The script writer feels she failed as the movie leans that way when it shouldn't have done that at all. The book doesn't lean one way or another, which leaves you wondering. That's all I've picked up in my Google searches.




I've always thought the script writers were making excuses because the movie was built up and didn't live up to expectations.

The book was a mess. Ellis was always a hack writer, IMO (I've never finished one of his books, and Lord knows I tried several), but American Psycho was an unmitigated disaster. Why Hollywood kept trying to adapt his books is beyond me.

Although, I do have to say that as horrid as the movies were, they were better than the books, so a rarity was acheived there, I suppose.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Latest film observation for the MS household is *The Wall*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, this is another foreign movie with a few subtitled scenes. Most of it is English, however.
> 
> Now, to the meat of the matter, do NOT believe the three quotes at the top of the movie poster. It must have been opposite day for those reviewers. As an entertainment piece of media, this movie did not deliver. 90% of the film is done as a voice-over for the main character as she is reflecting on past events as she writes a memoir. She is dictating her experiences as she goes to a mountain retreat one day with two friends and a dog. The two friends go to town one afternoon, don't return, and she wakes up the next morning trapped in a portion of the country by an invisible wall. She has no interaction with any other humans so she is left to deal with loneliness, survival, and mental stability by herself with the dog and other animals she encounters along the way. It's as if everyone on the face of the Earth vanished. The reason for the wall is never explained, much less discussed. The best part of the movie is the scenery - mountain sides in Austria and Germany are pretty awesome.
> 
> With all that said, I can give this movie no more than 2 stars. It may be more entertaining to those who are "artsy" or those who analyze humanity and the inner self for these types of movies. I'm not that kind of person.






So... it's a movie about a mime?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Latest film observation for the MS household is *The Wall*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, this is another foreign movie with a few subtitled scenes. Most of it is English, however.
> 
> Now, to the meat of the matter, do NOT believe the three quotes at the top of the movie poster. It must have been opposite day for those reviewers.




All three quotes are true IF you know what the unedited quote was.

"An _astonishing and unexpected_ waste of time."

_"Riveting from start to finish_ if you enjoy watching how poorly a movie can be and still make it to mass market distribution."

"Instead of watching this, I'd recommend watching anything, even if it was a_ transcendentally gorgeous _painting, for two hours. You'd get more out of the experience."


----------



## Master slacker

Just for the record, the wifey-wife chose these last two movies trainwrecks. In fact, most of the lackluster movie choices are hers...


----------



## goodal

Watching Angel-A on crackle. Its a sexy version of "Its a wonderful life". About 3/4 the way through and so far its not too bad. It is in French, but has some fairly decent eye candy to make it watchable.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Jayne Mansfield's Car - Good cast, OK movie. Had some really good moments surrounded by a lot of meh moments. I think Billy Bob had a point to make, but either I didn't get it or he didn't make it.

RIPD - Some interesting camera angles, and a couple of funny parts, but pretty much a waste of time and talent. Probably the worst movie I've seen Jeff Bridges in.


----------



## snickerd3

^worse than that men that stare at goats movie?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Was Jeff Bridges in that? INo, it was not worse than that movie.

That was a pointless film if ever there was one?


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Was Jeff Bridges in that? INo, it was not worse than that movie.
> 
> That was a pointless film if ever there was one?


it was a small part but yes he was


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Jeff Bridges in that? INo, it was not worse than that movie.
> 
> That was a pointless film if ever there was one?
> 
> 
> 
> it was a small part but yes he was
Click to expand...



Not something to put on the resume.


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> ^worse than that men that stare at goats movie?




I found that interesting... lmbo


----------



## Master slacker

Recently watched *El Infierno*. That's Spanish for "The Infierno".







Another subtitled movie, but has a couple of lines in English. This is labeled as a "dark comedy" in Netflix and it really is dark. The story begins innocent and playful enough, but rather quickly goes down the road of the darker subject matter - drugs, murder, and other drug business "interactions". And it all revolves around this initially goofy and innocent man, Benny, who leaves early in his adulthood to spend a long time in America, but then returns home to his mom. His mom tells him about his brother and he spends the rest of the movie taking care of his family the best way he can in the drug-torn town of San Miguel. The fact that drug families and businesses exist, and possibly act the way they do in the movie, is rather depressing. The movie was very entertaining and I really like the job these actors did. Not only that, but some pretty bodacious tata's are shown in some rather raw sex scenes. I give this movie 3.5 stars. It's a good, solid movie and definitely better than most I've seen recently.

Now, I give Elizabeth Cervantes, Benny's sister-in-law, 4.5 smokin' stars. She's older than me and rockin' it!


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^worse than that men that stare at goats movie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that interesting... lmbo
Click to expand...





^ I thought it was hilarious. It wasn't meant to be a serious movie. LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I know it wasn't, but it wasn't funny, either.


----------



## envirotex

Capt Worley PE said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The movie is 14 years old if you haven't seen it by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but some movies the twist ending is so important, that I don't like to divulge it. Sixth Sense is that way.
Click to expand...





True dat. I don't anyone who has ever watched that movie twice.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ I've watched it a few times...and am amazed by the skill that went into that film.


----------



## NJmike PE

Its 0240 and NJmike #3 is asleep in my arms. I've finished watching all that has been DVRed and now I'm flipping through the channels. The only thing that is on right now is Paul Blart : Mall Cop. His, this is a horrible movie.


----------



## goodal

yes it is.


----------



## Wolverine

I watched "PB:MC" a while back with the kids. Thanks for reminding me of that. Now why don't you give me a nice paper cut and pour some lemon juice in it?


----------



## NJmike PE

^^^^ paper cut: done


----------



## MetsFan

I actually enjoyed mall cop. I watched it for the second time a couple of weeks ago and thought it was pretty funny. Then again, I like most of the Happy Madison stuff.


----------



## Road Guy

anyone see lone survivor yet? im about 1/4 way into the book, its a quick read, just wish I had more time to finish it!

I am hoping the movie is one of those like Black Hawk Down that shows the bad and good side of combat. The bad being death / pain the good being your committment to your fellow soldier..

I want to take my boys to see it since they like to play so much Call of Duty...hoping it will be fitting for them to see (instead of dad telling them you cant get unlimtted ammo in afghanistan)


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I enjoyed Hurt Locker.

Never saw Black hawk Down.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> anyone see lone survivor yet? im about 1/4 way into the book, its a quick read, just wish I had more time to finish it!
> 
> I am hoping the movie is one of those like Black Hawk Down that shows the bad and good side of combat. The bad being death / pain the good being your committment to your fellow soldier..
> 
> I want to take my boys to see it since they like to play so much Call of Duty...hoping it will be fitting for them to see (instead of dad telling them you cant get unlimtted ammo in afghanistan)




I just ordered the book, LS. I figure I can read it late at night when its my turn with the baby. I haven't yet seen the movie, I did see Hurt Locker, Black hawk Down and Act of Valor. In my opinion all great movies and I expect that this one ranks among them.


----------



## NJmike PE

MetsFan said:


> I actually enjoyed mall cop. I watched it for the second time a couple of weeks ago and thought it was pretty funny. Then again, I like most of the Happy Madison stuff.




You would, you're a Mess fan. :bag:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Easy on the Mets fans!


----------



## knight1fox3

Black Hawk Down was pretty [email protected] good.



VTEnviro said:


> Easy on the Mets fans!


Like you ever have anything good to say about them. LOL


----------



## Road Guy

The book tells the whole story... Worth a read....


----------



## NJmike PE

VTEnviro said:


> Easy on the Mets fans!


[email protected], I can't get away from you. You like the Pats and the Mets....


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> The book tells the whole story... Worth a read....


I can imagine. I read BHD before seeing the movie. Even though I liked the movie, the book better described everything.


----------



## Master slacker

I saw a movie. It was ok. Review coming soon


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Interns - You saw the best parts of this movie in the trailers.

2 Guns - Not a cinema classic by any means, just good, dopey fun. Just don't think about it too much. I think Denzel must have needed the money.


----------



## Road Guy

Friday night we watched the old movie the lost boys with the kids. I really enjoy watching movies that I like is a teenager with my teenagers and I find that they like the movies too. However I don't see them being able to do the same with their kids one day because they just don't make those old John Hughes style teenage movies anymore. Which is sad


----------



## Capt Worley PE

John Hughes movies are kind of like malls. They only did well in a certain era and are only remembered fondly by those who grew up in that era.


----------



## Road Guy

I know I know...

my teenagers really do enjoy breakfast club, the burbs, the

great outdoors,the original red dawn, and my 10 year old put down on his school "get to know me" sheet that Better off Dead was his favorite movie...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Maybe you should buy your daughter a Cabriolet like in Can't Buy me Love when she turns 16. Every pert nosed sorority girl I went to school with had one of those things.


----------



## Road Guy

she wants a 4WD truck ...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mrs Dex introduced our 6yr old to Breakfast Club yesterday. I was in the other room reading, but every once in a while I would overhear Mrs Dex say, "Now those are adult words, we don't use those at school, or at other people's houses, or..."


----------



## Road Guy

6 would be a little young to get that movie I would imagine....


----------



## matt267 PE

^ "What's your poison?"..."Milk"


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Interns - You saw the best parts of this movie in the trailers.


Bummer. I thought that had potential.



Road Guy said:


> Friday night we watched the old movie the lost boys with the kids. I really enjoy watching movies that I like is a teenager with my teenagers and I find that they like the movies too. However I don't see them being able to do the same with their kids one day because they just don't make those old John Hughes style teenage movies anymore. Which is sad


+10. Epic movie and one of my favorites. "You're a vampire bro! You wait 'till mom finds out buddy!" LMAO!



Road Guy said:


> I know I know...
> 
> my teenagers really do enjoy breakfast club, the burbs, the
> 
> great outdoors,the original red dawn, and my 10 year old put down on his school "get to know me" sheet that Better off Dead was his favorite movie...


Parenting......you're doing it right. :thumbs:

Add Weird Science and Weekend at Bernie's to that list as well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> 6 would be a little young to get that movie I would imagine....


Yeah, she lasted about 30 minutes before she was off doing something else.


----------



## Road Guy

Google Internship wasnt too bad. but it was one of those (like Bridesmaids, identiy thief, the millers, etc) that have about 20 minutes of funny introductory material and then you only watch till the end to see what the hell happened..


----------



## Dleg

I watched Lone Survivor last night. Very good movie. Painful to watch. I think it will fulfill the expectations of the Black Hawk Down fans above. (caveat - I didn't read the book. I read Blackhawk Down before I saw the movie, and it made the movie seem kind of bland to me. If you read Lone Survivor, the effect may be the same)

I finally got some alone time on the 12.5 hour flight from Denver to Tokyo, on a brand-spanking new 787 with individual TV/DVR service (and no lithium fires!). I was able to watch a few movies that I have wanted to get to, like Elysium (only OK - worth it for the future tech and effects), White House Down (truly ridiculous but kind of fun), World War Z (turned it off after 15 minutes - what was the freaking point of that movie? Did a storyline or plot ever develop?) and something else that I can't remember anymore (it was a whole week ago, you know).

I also saw "The Nut Job" with my son this weekend. It sucked. But he liked it. Interestingly, it was produced by Koreans. The closing act is an animated Psy singing that crap gangnam song, while dancing with squirrels. While that may sound hilarious; it is not.


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh the decisions. What to watch, NL's Animal House, or CaddyShack?


----------



## Flyer_PE

Dleg said:


> I also saw "The Nut Job" with my son this weekend. It sucked. But he liked it. Interestingly, it was produced by Koreans. The closing act is an animated Psy singing that crap gangnam song, while dancing with squirrels. While that may sound hilarious; it is not.




Ditto.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

NJmike PE said:


> Oh the decisions. What to watch, NL's Animal House, or CaddyShack?




Animal House was on here overnight on some station I've never heard of before, IFC. Wayyyy up there on the dial. Not edited for time or content, all the cursing and nudity left in. I was surprised.


----------



## NJmike PE

same. I went with that over CS


----------



## engineergurl

Flyer_PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw "The Nut Job" with my son this weekend. It sucked. But he liked it. Interestingly, it was produced by Koreans. The closing act is an animated Psy singing that crap gangnam song, while dancing with squirrels. While that may sound hilarious; it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
Click to expand...



Psy is banned from our household... glad to know I won't miss out on a good movie because of it...



VTEnviro said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the decisions. What to watch, NL's Animal House, or CaddyShack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal House was on here overnight on some station I've never heard of before, IFC. Wayyyy up there on the dial. Not edited for time or content, all the cursing and nudity left in. I was surprised.
Click to expand...



International Film Channel ROCKS!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I am quickly becoming a fan of IFC


----------



## Road Guy

I found out the other day I have a free years subscription to stream pics on Comcast.

I didn't really know what it was but it's basically a ton of on demand free movies

And it includes a lot of movies that I like for example every John Candy movie ever made so last night me and my 10-year-old watched the great outdoors and I loved watching him laugh his ass off I'm glad some of my family has my dumb sense of humor


----------



## NJmike PE

big bear chase me!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&lt;--- has never seen Caddyshack. Or Godfather.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ you're missing out on Caddyshack. And what was the other one you hadn't seen? Was it Super Troopers or Beerfest?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Caddyshack was really good.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ you're missing out on Caddyshack. And what was the other one you hadn't seen? Was it Super Troopers or Beerfest?


Beerfest. Super Troopers is awesome.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Didn't see Beerfest...didn't like Super Troopers.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Caddyshack was really good.


_Hey I'll bet you were somethin' before electricity....._



Capt Worley PE said:


> Didn't see Beerfest...didn't like Super Troopers.


Ya, neither your style of movie. LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see Beerfest...didn't like Super Troopers.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, neither your style of movie. LOL
Click to expand...



Well, I do wonder if I'd enjoy it more drunk.


----------



## Road Guy

I couldn't get through either of those two movies either.. My cop friends love super troopers though...


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I found out the other day I have a free years subscription to stream pics on Comcast.
> 
> I didn't really know what it was but it's basically a ton of on demand free movies
> 
> And it includes a lot of movies that I like for example every John Candy movie ever made so last night me and my 10-year-old watched the great outdoors and I loved watching him laugh his ass off I'm glad some of my family has my dumb sense of humor


"If I get him to finish that and dessert do can you throw in some hats and t-shirts for the kids?"

Summer Rental and Uncle Buck are great JC films too.

"Yeah, I rather have those than a new power tool. Fun for the whole family."


----------



## Road Guy

Summer rental is one if my favorite ones also.. I was gonna wait till closer to spring break for that one.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Summer School was pretty funny.


----------



## Supe

I just watched "Here Comes the Boom" when it came up on Starz. It's a typical Kevin James movie, but still kind of funny...


----------



## NJmike PE

the monster squad


----------



## matt267 PE

Saw "Walking With Dinosaurs" last week.

Spoiler alert:

The mother and father die.


----------



## envirotex

Finally watched World War Z. Brad Pitt always wins.


----------



## Supe

Finally saw Jack Reacher. Not bad, not great, very predictable.


----------



## Krakosky

Saw Walter Mitty on Christmas Day at the theatre and really enjoyed it. Went to see Her last weekend and fell asleep in the theatre with about 30 minutes to go. I really thought it was going to be interesting but it was weird and just couldn't hold my interest.


----------



## Road Guy

I thought Walter Mitty was pretty good...not spectacular like the great outdoors k better off dead but it was decent....


----------



## NJmike PE

I saw that movie about that guy who had to do that thing


----------



## cement

I enjoyed Walter Mitty as well. And I was at that Papa John's last week!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

just watched Pacific Rim for the ump-teenth time (and the 3rd time this weekend). If you suspend logic and engineering reason, it's a pretty good movie. Mini Dex loves the movie.


----------



## Road Guy

We watched it and I was entertained.... At least it was a new concept...


----------



## cement

The first generation were the dinosaurs?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Fast and Furious 6 - Pretty bad...they really should have just stopped after the second one.


----------



## NJmike PE

^ was this the last one made?


----------



## MA_PE

I actually went to a movie theater over the weekend. We saw American Hustle. It started rather slow but picked up and overall not a bad movie. there's a scene at the end near an elementary school. It was shot at a local school near me.


----------



## Ble_PE

MA_PE said:


> I actually went to a movie theater over the weekend. We saw American Hustle. It started rather slow but picked up and overall not a bad movie. there's a scene at the end near an elementary school. It was shot at a local school near me.




That's funny, Mrs. Ble and I saw the same movie. First time at the movies in a long time. I liked the movie, but Mrs. ble wasn't a fan. Plus, seeing Amy Adams dressed like this the whole movie was nice:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NJmike PE said:


> ^ was this the last one made?




I think 7's production is frozen while they figure out what to do after Walker's death.


----------



## MA_PE

Ble_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to a movie theater over the weekend. We saw American Hustle. It started rather slow but picked up and overall not a bad movie. there's a scene at the end near an elementary school. It was shot at a local school near me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, Mrs. Ble and I saw the same movie. First time at the movies in a long time. I liked the movie, but Mrs. ble wasn't a fan. Plus, seeing Amy Adams dressed like this the whole movie was nice:
Click to expand...

yes. that was an added bonus for sure.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually went to a movie theater over the weekend. We saw American Hustle. It started rather slow but picked up and overall not a bad movie. there's a scene at the end near an elementary school. It was shot at a local school near me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, Mrs. Ble and I saw the same movie. First time at the movies in a long time. I liked the movie, but Mrs. ble wasn't a fan. Plus, seeing Amy Adams dressed like this the whole movie was nice:
Click to expand...

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## NJmike PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ was this the last one made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 7's production is frozen while they figure out what to do after Walker's death.
Click to expand...

I was OK, with 6. I guess because I went into it not expecting more than something for entertainment.


----------



## engineergurl

NJmike PE said:


> I was OK, with 6. I guess because I went into it not expecting more than something for entertainment.



ummm... isn't that the point in most movies.... something for entertainment?


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was OK, with 6. I guess because I went into it not expecting more than something for entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... isn't that the point in most movies.... something for entertainment?
Click to expand...

true, but in some cases the lack of reality makes it no longer entertaining. Case in point, the stupid movie 12 rounds.


----------



## Road Guy

not a movie but we started watchign game of thrones last night, holy shit I am going to need a flow chart to follow what the hell is going on!

wife slipped while out for a jog and had a bum ankle so she had to miss a sunday of work and hang around the house (-1 for Colorado)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I'm about halfway through season 1 of the TV series, and about 300 pages into the 2nd book. I saw the first episode just after starting the first book, and putting faces to the names really helped get through the book. The only problem with watching the first episode as early as I did is that it revealed quite the spoiler between the Lannisters and Stark's son...


----------



## Road Guy

i have to read the wikipedia plot summary after the first two episodes to get the names and families correct..

My daughter (12) is a lord of the rings nerd and wanted to watch it until all the "lets bend the princess over" began every few minutes..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The good thing about the series is that you only really have to follow a dozen or so characters. There are a ton more in the story, but most of them are only peripheral players that only seem to make cameo appearances.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Started the final season of Dexter last night. First episode wasn't bad.


----------



## Supe

Capt Worley PE said:


> Started the final season of Dexter last night. First episode wasn't bad.




Don't get your hopes too high.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was OK, with 6. I guess because I went into it not expecting more than something for entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... isn't that the point in most movies.... something for entertainment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true, but in some cases the lack of reality makes it no longer entertaining. Case in point, the stupid movie 12 rounds.
Click to expand...

Or any Fast and Furious after the second one (although one and two were a stretch).


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started the final season of Dexter last night. First episode wasn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes too high.
Click to expand...



So I heard. Almost didn't want to start it because I've heard nothing but negative comments about the ending.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I always hate hearing about something being bad from the masses. While it certainly may be, I'd still rather watch for myself and form my own opinion on it.

On my back log is to watch Season 3 of BBC Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Krakosky

I'm currently on season 5 of Dexter.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was OK, with 6. I guess because I went into it not expecting more than something for entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... isn't that the point in most movies.... something for entertainment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true, but in some cases the lack of reality makes it no longer entertaining. Case in point, the stupid movie 12 rounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or any Fast and Furious after the second one (although one and two were a stretch).
Click to expand...

*NAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSSS!!!*


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was OK, with 6. I guess because I went into it not expecting more than something for entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... isn't that the point in most movies.... something for entertainment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true, but in some cases the lack of reality makes it no longer entertaining. Case in point, the stupid movie 12 rounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or any Fast and Furious after the second one (although one and two were a stretch).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *NAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSSS!!!*
Click to expand...

Case in point.


----------



## MetsFan

Since you guys started talking about tv shows, my wife and I are really into Arrow. We watched the first season on Netflix and are watching them now as they come out. If you're looking for a mindless show with good action, I would recommend it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Canyons - Lindsay Lohan + Story by Brett Easton Ellis + lead actor is a pr0n star = disaster

Like bad soft core pr0n with not enough nudity and way too much dialogue. Even had pr0n movie music.

This movie replaces Door to Silence as the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Master slacker

We've seen a number of movies since my last review, but can only really remember a few of them.

*Donnie Darko*.







The only thing that sticks out in my head is how kinda f**ked up this whole movie is. Creepy looking bunny costume man appears in Donnie's head and strange worm hole-like tubes coming out of people. Would not watch again. Two stars.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^That was one of those movies I liked a LOT better the second time I saw it.


----------



## Master slacker

Next seen by the MS household was *Twixt*.






First... HFS has Val Kilmer let himself go or what? It's as if he's snacked on Crisco for a while and used his overgrown hair as a napkin. You could rub him on a cookie tray to prevent sticking. Damn, Iceman! Second, WTF was Francis Ford Coppola thinking when he made this project? I guess since he's gotten into the wine business he doesn't give a sh*t anymore...

Back to the movie... well... let's not. Two stars would be generous.


----------



## Master slacker

One of the more recent movies is *Devil's Pass*.






First, this movie is based on an event that really happened - The Dyatlov Pass Incident. The real story in itself is interesting. This movie, however, is not based on any real life events. Merely entertainment. Second, the title has no relevance to the story. I don't know why it is called *Devil's Pass*. There is NO mention of "devil" throughout the movie. The mountain in the story is Dead Mountain and the area is Dyatlov Pass. Complete disconnect.

Moving on. This is about a college girl taking some friends and experienced mountain climbers (all in college) to Russia to document the Dyatlov Incident. She was to interview the only surviving team member of the original crew and gather the story along the way. Long story short, the further along they go in the mountains, the weirder stuff gets. Like... "WTF" weird. She ends up interviewing a member of the original search and rescue team and discovers that more than nine bodies were _discovered_ in the search, but only nine were recovered. It wasn't until the end when everything made sense and why the weird stuff happened along the way. The story was explained well, but I still wasn't a fan of the "happenings". 

Overall, I guess it was OK. Three stars. Now... Gemma Atkinson is in this movie...







and she gets a solid five stars.  :Banane55: Sure, she's Rowan Atkinson's kid, but I don't care.


----------



## Master slacker

Final movie I can remember at this time, *The Centurion*.






Another Roman military movie. Yes, there have been a few of these movies made. Anywho, since it involves Rome, their military, and their politicians, I'll cut to the chase and just state that it's about a group of Romans stuck in the British land they were trying to conquer in the first place. They are attempting to return to secure Roman territory, but are being tracked / hunted by a Pict turned Roman spy turned Pict. :huh: Fighting scenes are just a bit heavy on the blood spray and gushing. It's as if each knife slit and sword piercing is made into a pressurized ketchup bottle. If I told any more of the story, I may give away something, so I'll just leave this review as it is.

I liked the movie despite the gratuitous blood lettings. Quite entertaining and is just over an hour and a half. I recommend this flick with 3.5 stars.

Also in this movie is... wait for it... Imogen _Poots_. Yes, "Poots".






No bare skin in this movie. Not bad, though. Four stars. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

Holy crap! I typed Gemma Atkinson into Google, very much NSFW, but holy hell is she smoking hot.

I watched "The Wrestler" last night. All in all, better than I had anticipated, though I wasn't a huge fan of the ending. Very much what I think would be an accurate portrayal of just about any washed-up athlete who lived the high life, and then squandered their savings and family lives away at the peak of their fame.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ Marisa Tomei got nekkid in that one. Great film, and not just for that (but it helped).


----------



## Wolverine

RED 2

Helicopters: check

Explosions: check

Gratuitous fight scenes: check

Super secret impossible infiltrations into impregnable fortresses using implausible means: check

Here's the problem: I was able to turn off plausible reality almost completely just long enough so that I could enjoy a fun action/spy comedy/thriller. I was in for the breaking into the Kremlin and fighting off the entire Russian Army with a .22 and an attitude. I'll even believe that Bruce Willis can take down a dozen highly skilled commandos with a can of potato chips and an empty box. But when they stretched reality beyond the breaking point and into mystical-magical-wait-what territory at the end, it sort of ruined the whole movie - kind of like in Die Hard 2 when Bruno lights the vapor trail to the jet on fire and the flames catch up to the plane as it's taking off . . . there is some stretching of reality that is too dumb to accept.

So if you watch this movie, fast forward through the final confrontation scene and just watch the last explosion. Don't worry yourself with how it happens.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^I have that movie right now and am loathe to watch it for the suspension of disbelief thing.


----------



## Supe

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^ Marisa Tomei got nekkid in that one. Great film, and not just for that (but it helped).




She did. Repeatedly.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^And it was goooooood.


----------



## jeb6294

Went and saw "The Lego Movie" today. The boys were all about seeing it ever since they saw the preview, especially Emmett since the main character is also named Emmett. My hopes were not high after seeing the preview, but I was pleasantly surprised. The boys loved it and I actually enjoyed the movie. One of those kids movies that does a good job of including some stuff in there for the grown-ups.


----------



## Wolverine

Just finished watching Pacific Rim.

I set my expectations very low and boy was I disappointed. IT WAS AWESOME!

Helicopters, explosions, giant robots fighting giant monsters, buildings getting smashed!

Oh sure, there was more room for character development and exploration of the guardian/apprentice theme but GIANT ROBOTS FIGHTING GIANT MONSTERS!!! It may be because I had my expectations set so low, but I thought it was actually pretty good. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Road Guy

We took 4 boys to see lego. Over last night. It was really good. I tired to explain the plot to my wife.. People that

LIke to glue Legos together versus people who like to build the set, tear it down and then build something different.....

I guess hard to understand if you never played with Legos. Will Ferrell was awesome, I liked the way they did green lantern....annoying!

And yes Pacific Rim is worth watching!

Today I watched being john Malkevich for the first time... What a really odd movie..........cusak is into some weird shit!


----------



## Wolverine

Oh, also saw this movie "Now You See Me" about a group of magicians who rob banks as part of the act. Some big names in it too : Michael Cain, Morgan Freeman, Woody Harrelson, the guy that plays The Hulk...

Myeh, it was somewhat entertaining. Great acting from those names of course, but kind of hard to follow even as Morgan Freeman explains how they did it at every step. Very complicated plans that work perfectly every time of course.

I give it a 2.5 out of 5. Wait make that a 3/5 since it did have helicopters and explosions.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not sure where to post this. It's 0230 and by 0300 I will be back on baby duty for what I presume will be between 3-4 hours. That being said, now the part which belongs in this thread. Gonna watch Man of Steel while hanging on to #3.


----------



## NJmike PE

jeb6294 said:


> Went and saw "The Lego Movie" today.  The boys were all about seeing it ever since they saw the preview, especially Emmett since the main character is also named Emmett.  My hopes were not high after seeing the preview, but I was pleasantly surprised.  The boys loved it and I actually enjoyed the movie.  One of those kids movies that does a good job of including some stuff in there for the grown-ups.


Is it worth taking a 2 1/2 yr old to go see who has never been to a movie theater setting before?


----------



## Dleg

Couldn't tell you. But I thought it was really outstanding, it definitely exceeded my expectations. My son loved it - he's playing with his Emmet minifigure and Legos right now. By the way, at our theater, even way out here on the Rim, we got a promotional Emmet in pajamas minifigure with admission to the 3D version. Cool!

The Lego Movie is currently running 97% on Rotten Tomatoes, too, so it's not just my skewed perspective as a parent... it was really good!


----------



## Dleg

Somebody sent me a link to this review of the Lego Movie by some swedish guy or something.

http://mankabros.com/blogs/btp/2014/02/07/the-lego-movie-review/

This by far the best, crazed foreigner writing I have ever read:



> *The LEGO Movie*
> 
> *With Wit, Reviewed By Kimmo Mustonenen*
> 
> This is the time of my exploding brain lobes.
> 
> How many times, in the living life, do we see our childhood dancing on the screen?
> 
> I want to believe that life is better than life is, but often it is not.
> 
> Then I go to the cinema.
> 
> Crap shoots in to my eye holes.
> 
> Not this time.
> 
> The movie light rushed over my body like a warm Kossu flowing from the mouth of Freyja (her chariot is pulled by two cats! Yowza!).
> 
> As I sucked the life out of many bon-bons while theater sitting, I was certain of one fact:
> 
> *The LEGO Movie* is the greatest story ever told.
> 
> And I wasn’t even high.
> 
> Can I begin? I will try.
> 
> First, the plot.
> 
> Emmit (*Chis Pratt*) follows the rules better than any Lego person or people person has ever followed. His favorite song *(“Everything Is Awesome”)* rocks just enough so that it may not rock.
> 
> That’s O.K.
> 
> He works. Watches a show about lost pants (better than anything *J.J. Abrams* has pooped out – I’m look at you,* “Lost”*).
> 
> Then comes the “Piece of Resistance” followed by Wyldstyle (*Elizabeth Banks* – hottest LEGO ever!) and war with Lord Business (*Will Ferrell*).
> 
> The animation is better than my sleep brain movies after having eaten my medicinal brownie!
> 
> Colorful and alive.
> 
> Then even more colorful.
> 
> Then come the almost hallucination cool-ness of almost everything to come.
> 
> My eyeballs actually said “what the hell?” I couldn’t answer them.
> 
> Everything was too awesome.
> 
> Then I thought that “whoa, this movie is saying “hey, 99 percent, wake up and take back the world” and also ‘be yourself and screw the powerful’”.
> 
> These things I, Kimmo, would do – but I’m a pussy.
> 
> LEGOS are not pussies.
> 
> This is how LEGOS are not pussies.
> 
> Suck it, Peyton Manning. http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/02/super-bowl-lego/
> 
> Oh, and the movie has Batman (*Will Arnett*) and a white Morgan Freeman (*Morgan Freeman*).
> 
> Damn! What more is there to ask for?
> 
> Except for maybe a naked* Jennifer Lawrence* (not made of LEGOS, but in human flesh form).
> 
> That would have made a happy place in my pants.
> 
> So, two thumbs aching to the highest atmosphere.
> 
> I will even say, with full truth, that *The LEGO Movie* will be good to you EVEN IF YOU AREN’T DRUNK OR HIGH!
> 
> Just like *Shark Night 3D!*
> 
> See this movie many, many times.
> 
> Then again.
> 
> You will say “Kimmo, you are awesome for making me see *The LEGO Movie* many, many times, and then again.”
> 
> I will say “You are welcome, dude man!!!”


----------



## Capt Worley PE

All the Boys Love Mandy Lane - Much better if you turn off the sound and fast forward through any scene without Amber Heard and Whitney Able (the only nekkidness provider in this film).


----------



## Supe

Bunraku - A movie starring Josh Hartnett in a Dick Tracy outfit with a really gay moustache. He wears a hat and does some really poorly choreographed boxing? It's a bad take on a Samurai Western, with Adam West Batman-style "pow" sound effects. It's not even funny ha-ha kind of bad, it's just shitty bad. What's even worse is that they've managed to make such a terrible movie with a supporting cast of Ron Perlman, Woody Harrelson, and Demi Moore.


----------



## willsee

Wolverine said:


> Just finished watching Pacific Rim.
> 
> I set my expectations very low and boy was I disappointed. IT WAS AWESOME!
> 
> Helicopters, explosions, giant robots fighting giant monsters, buildings getting smashed!
> 
> Oh sure, there was more room for character development and exploration of the guardian/apprentice theme but GIANT ROBOTS FIGHTING GIANT MONSTERS!!! It may be because I had my expectations set so low, but I thought it was actually pretty good. Enjoyed it.


Agreed on all accounts.


----------



## NJmike PE

watched zero dark thirty over night for the second time. I found it to be better the second time around. Maybe because I could follow along better, knowing what to expect. I guess going into it, I didn't realize it would be so much about the CIA background ops.


----------



## Master slacker

Recently saw *The Last Stand*.







Basic "catch the fugitive" type of movie, but this time with Ahnold and Johnny Knoxville. This was almost painful to watch. His was obviously out of practice in regards to his acting. His last movie was *The Expendables 2*, and before that was in 2004. Never saw that movie, but heard it was bad. In this particular movie, he was more or less the selling name. He didn't ride an awesome motorcycle, tear a horn out of Daguth, or kill any alien creatures. He moved, slowly, while shooting a few guns and advertising for GM. Oh, by the way, this is a large commercial for GM (ZR1 and ZL1 are prominent). Aside from Ahnold, Knoxville is a weak character, but the addition of Jaimie Alexander was nice.







This movie was just a leeeeeettle bit outlandish and I don't like when things are completely impossible, but are portrayed as being easily performed. Not a great movie and would not request to see it again. I give it two stars.

Jaimie Alexander gets a Hulk-smashing 4.5 stars.


----------



## Supe

NJmike PE said:


> watched zero dark thirty over night for the second time. I found it to be better the second time around. Maybe because I could follow along better, knowing what to expect. I guess going into it, I didn't realize it would be so much about the CIA background ops.




Loved that movie. I saw the lead redhead (Jessica Chastain) in "The Debt" the other day, which also stars Helen Mirren as the main character in the "after" years. It's about a Mossad agent in the 60's who is trying to hunt down and capture a Nazi doctor who performed medical experiments on the Jews during WWII, and eventually escapes. Worth a watch.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> watched zero dark thirty over night for the second time. I found it to be better the second time around. Maybe because I could follow along better, knowing what to expect. I guess going into it, I didn't realize it would be so much about the CIA background ops.


How did you like Man of Steel?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> watched zero dark thirty over night for the second time. I found it to be better the second time around. Maybe because I could follow along better, knowing what to expect. I guess going into it, I didn't realize it would be so much about the CIA background ops.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you like Man of Steel?
Click to expand...

I am huge Superman fan. I grew up on all of the Christopher Reeves ones. I even liked Superman Returns which most of society considered a flop. So that all being said, I really liked Man of Steel. It was a different angle to look at Superman from, and yet keep him in the same story line. It was a little weird to not hear the original Superman theme song though. I have taught my son to like Superman as well. I play the theme song for him and he loves it.

You?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

When you grew up with George Reeves as Superman, you didn't have much desire to watch any Superman movie. In fact, now that I think about it, that may be why I despise all superhero type movies (although I did like Iron Man).


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> watched zero dark thirty over night for the second time. I found it to be better the second time around. Maybe because I could follow along better, knowing what to expect. I guess going into it, I didn't realize it would be so much about the CIA background ops.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you like Man of Steel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am huge Superman fan. I grew up on all of the Christopher Reeves ones. I even liked Superman Returns which most of society considered a flop. So that all being said, I really liked Man of Steel. It was a different angle to look at Superman from, and yet keep him in the same story line. It was a little weird to not hear the original Superman theme song though. I have taught my son to like Superman as well. I play the theme song for him and he loves it.
> 
> You?
Click to expand...

Ya it was pretty epic. Was really cool to see some of his struggles growing up. I got chills at the school bus part. Always been a fan of Superman. I even liked the movie before MoS which if you ask all my comic book junkie friends, royally bit the big one. Kevin Spacey was phenomenal as Lex Luther IMO.



Capt Worley PE said:


> In fact, now that I think about it, that may be why I despise all superhero type movies (although I did like Iron Man).


By that rationale, then you also like Batman. Since he's not a superhero.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, now that I think about it, that may be why I despise all superhero type movies (although I did like Iron Man).
> 
> 
> 
> By that rationale, then you also like Batman. Since he's not a superhero.
Click to expand...



I'm hit and miss (mostly miss) with the batman movies. I liked Batman Begins, but that was pretty much it.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> watched zero dark thirty over night for the second time. I found it to be better the second time around. Maybe because I could follow along better, knowing what to expect. I guess going into it, I didn't realize it would be so much about the CIA background ops.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you like Man of Steel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am huge Superman fan. I grew up on all of the Christopher Reeves ones. I even liked Superman Returns which most of society considered a flop. So that all being said, I really liked Man of Steel. It was a different angle to look at Superman from, and yet keep him in the same story line. It was a little weird to not hear the original Superman theme song though. I have taught my son to like Superman as well. I play the theme song for him and he loves it.
> 
> You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya it was pretty epic. Was really cool to see some of his struggles growing up. I got chills at the school bus part. Always been a fan of Superman. I even liked the movie before MoS which if you ask all my comic book junkie friends, royally bit the big one. Kevin Spacey was phenomenal as Lex Luther IMO.
Click to expand...

I agree. KS was very good. Also helped having a hot Lois Lane (Rachel McAdams) I loved the beginning part where he saved the plane full of reporters. Flipside, I'm very disappointed that the next SM will be a tagteam w/ a ben affleck batman. &lt;---- this part sucks


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I agree. KS was very good. Also helped having a hot Lois Lane (Rachel McAdams) I loved the beginning part where he saved the plane full of reporters. Flipside, I'm very disappointed that the next SM will be a tagteam w/ a ben affleck batman. &lt;---- this part sucks


Agreed. I'm very skeptical about that whole situation. I'm not sure what they hope to accomplish but I seriously doubt it's going to get the ratings they want.

On a side note, saw more previews for Capt. America yesterday. That keeps getting better and better.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> On a side note, saw more previews for Capt. America yesterday. That keeps getting better and better.






I've only seen the one which was aired during the un-superbowl. As ashamed as it is to admit, I never saw CA, or Thor.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I'd recommend both. I liked CA a bit more though as it was neat to see his whole evolution. It's right up there with Iron Man IMO.


----------



## MetsFan

NJmike PE said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went and saw "The Lego Movie" today. The boys were all about seeing it ever since they saw the preview, especially Emmett since the main character is also named Emmett. My hopes were not high after seeing the preview, but I was pleasantly surprised. The boys loved it and I actually enjoyed the movie. One of those kids movies that does a good job of including some stuff in there for the grown-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth taking a 2 1/2 yr old to go see who has never been to a movie theater setting before?
Click to expand...

We took our 2 1/2 year old to the movie on Saturday and he loved it. He was yelling "Kitty" the whole time. We went to Chunky's (cinema pub) for a breakfast showing and it was all kids and their parents so we didn't feel out of place. I thought it was great and it had lots of neat inside jokes. When they revealed the "KRAGLE", the whole theatre started cracking up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Good. I need to get the kids out. Maybe Saturday morning...


----------



## Road Guy

And truthfully if you're at the Lego movie and you have a problem hearing a kid cry or talk too much then maybe you should take your elitist no kids ass to see an adult movie


----------



## jeb6294

NJmike PE said:


> Good. I need to get the kids out. Maybe Saturday morning...


One tip, bring a pair of ice picks to jamb in your ears when the "theme song" starts or it'll be stuck in your head forever...because it is NOT awesome.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6lHm-stXdM


----------



## Road Guy

Everything is Awesome!


----------



## Dleg

It's a catchy tune...... in the most annoying sort of way.

thanks a lot - now it's back in my head again.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time...


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ From the pot to the fire...


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

Watching "Miracle" in honor of the great game between the US and the Soviets on Saturday morning. It never gets old beating them commies.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


>




I've gotten that every day this past week, except it was java, not adobe.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Carrie - Decent enough remake, i guess, but not really that great.

Mud - Pretty good flick. McConnehaugh (sp?) is beginning to do some really good anti-hero characters (Killer Joe is a great example). Recommended.


----------



## MA_PE

Foolproof - older movie (2003) currently running on Showtime. stars Ryan Reynolds. Pretty decent movie. Lots of twists and turns about who's double crossing who.


----------



## MetsFan

My wife and I watched a bunch of movies this weekend.

Ender's Game - The book is MUCH better. There just wasn't enough character development. By the time the movie is over, you don't even know if you like the people or not. The space battle scenes were pretty cool though.

White House Down - Typical popcorn flick, not that that's a bad thing. It had enough comedy and action to keep us entertained. There are also a lot of there's no way that would happen moments though.

Pacific Rim - I thought I would like this more than I did. The action scenes were great, but it seemed to drag on in certain parts.

Instructions Not Included - Great movie. It's definitely a must watch for those of you with kids.

Elysium - Reminded me a bit of Mass Effect. Enjoyable movie throughout.

Star Trek Into Darkness - Typical JJ Abrams fare. Solid movie and it makes me want to watch the original Star Trek II.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Star Trek II &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Star Trek Into Darkness.


----------



## MetsFan

Capt Worley PE said:


> Star Trek II &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Star Trek Into Darkness.




Yeah, I figured. I haven't seen any of the original movies so I'll have to do a marathon at some point. I doubt my wife will want to sit through those though, ha.


----------



## Master slacker

Saw we recently saw *Resident Evil*.






Was a HUGE fan of this game back in Freshman year of school. Even though it's a one-person game, about ten of us would crowd around a 19-inch TV and watch as it was played. But, this is a movie, and no one gets to play. So a virus is released that infects countless employees of the Umbrella Corporation. Everything is passed off as zombie-esque, but it's a virus that reanimates dead cells... soooo... I don't know. It's only an hour and a half and has plenty of guns, blood, and action to keep my attention. I'll go as far as to say that I liked it. Not just because Milla Jovovich is in it, but it certainly helps. Michelle Rodriguez, the female colleague of Milla, is just annoying as hell. Just a little too masculine if you ask me. For those who are fans of Milla or are not female prefer women, in the last few minutes of the movie, you can actually see Milla's "business". Yes, you can see her "business". It's like she prefers being naked in movies (*Fifth Element*).






Not a bad video game to movie rendition overall. In fact, I liked it enough to award it 3.5 stars. It may be the Milla affect, too, because she's a solid 4.5. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The Resident Evil series is actually not bad. It's by-far the best of the Zombie movies out there (aside from Shaun of the Dead). Milla is quite the badass.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Star Trek II &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Star Trek Into Darkness.


Apples and Oranges. Very, very different eras. It's like comparing SW Ep2 to Empire Strikes Back. There's just no comparison IMO. 



Dexman PE said:


> The Resident Evil series is actually not bad. It's by-far the best of the Zombie movies out there (aside from Shaun of the Dead). Milla is quite the badass.


Agreed. Always a fan of the RE series. Pretty much beat every game that Nintendo/PS ever put out for that series. Also, don't forget about Zombieland. Another great Z movie.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Resident Evil series is actually not bad. It's by-far the best of the Zombie movies out there (aside from Shaun of the Dead). Milla is quite the badass.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Always a fan of the RE series. Pretty much beat every game that Nintendo/PS ever put out for that series. Also, don't forget about Zombieland. Another great Z movie.
Click to expand...

Yes, I forgot about Zombieland. I only played the original RE game and thought it was meh because I was too dumb to figure out one of the easy early puzzles that unlocked the next "level". If I remember correctly, it was the stupid room with all of the paintings where you had to click the buttons in their timeline order. By the time I figured it out, I was on to the next game and never really looked back.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek II &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Star Trek Into Darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and Oranges. Very, very different eras. It's like comparing SW Ep2 to Empire Strikes Back. There's just no comparison IMO.
Click to expand...



I disagree. STID was basically ST2 in the new timeline. Same movie, but the latest one had inferior acting and an over-reliance on special effects.


----------



## kevo_55

Watched Gravity on one of my flights recently. Wonderful movie.

I bet it wins best picture at the Oscars.


----------



## goodal

I watch Star Trek Into Darkness last night. I'm somewhat of a trek geek. I've seen every movie (numerous times) and every episode of every series (except the latest with Scott Bakula). I liked this one. They really can't help but rewrite history a little, so I like that part. The effects are good and I didn't feel like they were being pushed in my face (ie SW E1). I don't know why, but I didn't like the fact that they destroyed half of future San Fran. Seemed over the top a little (I know, I know). Khan was very unlikeable, if not a little weird, so that was good. Ties the two movies and timelines in well. Overall 8.5/10.

Drive with blonde blondy whatever. Meh. Good thought, but execution was poor IMHO. It tried to be a gritty crime story, but it just came off as slow to me. The sound track was horrible. 4.5/10.


----------



## YMZ PE

goodal said:


> Khan was very unlikeable, if not a little weird, so that was good. Ties the two movies and timelines in well. Overall 8.5/10.




I thought it was funny they cast the whitest piece of Yorkshire pudding possible to try to keep fans from guessing he was Khan.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Yeah, but the Reliant isn't the same without the rich Corinthian leather.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

YMZ PE said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Khan was very unlikeable, if not a little weird, so that was good. Ties the two movies and timelines in well. Overall 8.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny they cast the whitest piece of Yorkshire pudding possible to try to keep fans from guessing he was Khan.
Click to expand...

He plays Sherlock Holmes in the BBC series. He plays the role well. Better than the dude in Elementary.


----------



## Road Guy

i just hope they dont remake that "VGER" ST movie..


----------



## YMZ PE

Dexman PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Khan was very unlikeable, if not a little weird, so that was good. Ties the two movies and timelines in well. Overall 8.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny they cast the whitest piece of Yorkshire pudding possible to try to keep fans from guessing he was Khan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He plays Sherlock Holmes in the BBC series. He plays the role well. Better than the dude in Elementary.
Click to expand...



Good actor, but with that casting choice they changed Khan from a genocidal Panjabi super-Sikh into Highlander. It makes for a much different dynamic.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek II &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Star Trek Into Darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and Oranges. Very, very different eras. It's like comparing SW Ep2 to Empire Strikes Back. There's just no comparison IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. STID was basically ST2 in the new timeline. Same movie, but the latest one had inferior acting and an over-reliance on special effects.
Click to expand...

Meh. To each their own. I like Benedict Cumberbatch and liked his role as Kahn more so than the original.



Dexman PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Khan was very unlikeable, if not a little weird, so that was good. Ties the two movies and timelines in well. Overall 8.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny they cast the whitest piece of Yorkshire pudding possible to try to keep fans from guessing he was Khan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He plays Sherlock Holmes in the BBC series. He plays the role well. Better than the dude in Elementary.
Click to expand...

+100



Road Guy said:


> i just hope they dont remake that "VGER" ST movie..


LOL, also agreed. Frickin' VGER....LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I think that why folks remember Wrath of Khan so fondly...V'ger sucked so badly that Khan was a gigantic improvement.


----------



## Dleg

I still am very disappointed that the new ST movies couldn't have just come up with new stories. I mean, ferchrist's sake, there's a lot of backstory that can still be told or made up. It just goes to show you that Hollywood writers are basically a bunch of hacks. Go out and hire some real sci-fi writers, the ones with imagination. Surely they still exist....


----------



## Road Guy

They do, sci fi section at bookstore huge.......


----------



## cement

goodal said:


> (except the latest with Scott Bakula).


it's a good ride on netflicks if you're scifi starved



Road Guy said:


> i just hope they dont remake that "VGER" ST movie..


X 1000


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> I still am very disappointed that the new ST movies couldn't have just come up with new stories.


Can't tell if serious....

You mean, new stories like Vulcan being destroyed? :blink: Umm, you realize that skews the entire ST timeline, right? I'm not sure what more of an epic event you are searching for.



cement said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> 
> (except the latest with Scott Bakula).
> 
> 
> 
> it's a good ride on netflicks if you're scifi starved
Click to expand...

+1 Excellent series.


----------



## mudpuppy

Dleg said:


> I still am very disappointed that the new ST movies couldn't have just come up with new stories. I mean, ferchrist's sake, there's a lot of backstory that can still be told or made up. It just goes to show you that Hollywood writers are basically a bunch of hacks. Go out and hire some real sci-fi writers, the ones with imagination. Surely they still exist....




Thank you! At least someone else is on my side on this issue.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Rest assured you are not alone.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still am very disappointed that the new ST movies couldn't have just come up with new stories. I mean, ferchrist's sake, there's a lot of backstory that can still be told or made up. It just goes to show you that Hollywood writers are basically a bunch of hacks. Go out and hire some real sci-fi writers, the ones with imagination. Surely they still exist....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! At least someone else is on my side on this issue.
Click to expand...




Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Rest assured you are not alone.




Says the non-Trekkies....


----------



## mudpuppy

^Dude, it's Trekker.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still am very disappointed that the new ST movies couldn't have just come up with new stories. I mean, ferchrist's sake, there's a lot of backstory that can still be told or made up. It just goes to show you that Hollywood writers are basically a bunch of hacks. Go out and hire some real sci-fi writers, the ones with imagination. Surely they still exist....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! At least someone else is on my side on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Rest assured you are not alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the non-Trekkies....
Click to expand...



P-shaw. I like Trek just fine. I'm not really enamored by the latest two takes on the brand, though.

You're thinking Star Wars. Not a huge Star wars fan (and hated 1 so much I never saw the other two CGI crapfests).


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> ^Dude, it's Trekker.


Both are correct.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/trekkie


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> You're thinking Star Wars. Not a huge Star wars fan (and hated 1 so much I never saw the other two CGI crapfests).




Now that I think about it, if I don't watch a film that has Natalie Portman in it, you know it is a total festival of feces.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> P-shaw. I like Trek just fine. I'm not really enamored by the latest two takes on the brand, though.


LOL. There's quite a difference between "liking Star Trek" and being a Trekkie. One of them understands the big picture and depth that is trying to be achieved. Not just what's on the surface.
And we've already established that you don't like the Sci-Fi anyway. 



Capt Worley PE said:


> You're thinking Star Wars. Not a huge Star wars fan (and hated 1 so much I never saw the other two CGI crapfests).


I wish I could disagree here because my affinity for SW is much greater than ST. However, the dialogue is just atrocious. The storyline does follows the original book/comic story though to a point. And yes, the acting could be much improved. That said, if I'm ever in the mood to watch them, I really only watch certain parts with epic battles and confrontations. Darth Maul was one of the best villains to come out of those movies. His character was very well done.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Says the guy who wore a Red ST uniform to a comiccon...

Everyone knows the red-shirts die, why did you wear it?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm fairly certain KF does not prefer Dos Equis


----------



## NJmike PE

but he does a sweaty and shirtless capt kirk? :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL



Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Says the guy who wore a Red ST uniform to a comiccon...
> 
> *Everyone knows the red-shirts die,* why did you wear it?


Because exactly that! You wouldn't believe how many comments we got and how many ppl wanted their pics taken with us. It was a bigger deal than I anticipated.

And all the authentic SW costumes I would consider wearing are all super-expensive or difficult to make.

Did I really just type all that? :bag:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> And we've already established that you don't like the Sci-Fi anyway.


No, I love sci-fi, but detest bad sci-fi. Both movies and books.

Unfortunately, because of the vagaries of the sci-fi market (that is, fan boys will buy ANYTHING), there is a HUGE amount of crap in the sci-fi market. It has been this way since the seventies that I am aware of.

Lately, I've noticed the same trend with post-apocolyptic fiction, another genre I love. Soooo much of the current offerings are crap (driven by the survivalist fan boys), but there are a few good ones out there to add to the list of classics.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> No, I love sci-fi, but detest bad sci-fi.


I stopped reading after this phrase because your definition of "bad sci-fi" is flawed and often contradictory IMO. I believe if you read some of the original comics (not books, the actual comics where most sci-fi originated), you might have a better understanding of what transposes in some of the newer films. Again, most of your comments are surface critiques. Just sayin'.

And as always, to each their own.


----------



## engineergurl

I don't have a clue what any of you are talking about


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Comic books?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL, you don't watch Big Bang Theory?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Yeah, was that a quote from them or something?


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Yeah, was that a quote from them or something?


Indeed. And that's most of what they talk about on that show. Comics first, then movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, was that a quote from them or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. And that's most of what they talk about on that show. Comics first, then movie.
Click to expand...



refernce flew over my head...I either missed the episode or forgot the quote.

Of course they go more for the superhero stuff than real scfi. If they were real scifi geeks they'd be going on and on about the pulp novels instead of comics.


----------



## Dleg

I am serious - I am disappointed that they could not come up with a new story for the new Star Trek films. Blowing up Vulcan and shifting the timeline, but then telling the same stories again only slightly different is not "new" stories.

As Road Guy says, there are shelves and shelves full of sci fi at any bookstore - I am certain they could have come up with some good, new material that was well within the original intent and feel of the series, if they had just ditched the Hollywood Hacks and hired some real sci fi writers.

Now this is not to say that I did not enjoy the new films - they were entertaining, especially the first one. But this most recent one, well, all it really did for me was make me put on the blu-ray from my original ST films box set. In that one, I actually get choked up when Spock is dying and Jim is spilling his guts, in his reserved, Captain sort of way. All I did in the new one, when Kirk was dying, was roll my eyes.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> I am serious - I am disappointed that they could not come up with a new story for the new Star Trek films. Blowing up Vulcan and shifting the timeline, but then telling the same stories again only slightly different is not "new" stories.


Well IMO, as I mentioned above, your comments are like the others, surface critiques. You're not looking or thinking big picture in the ST universe. This a new and very different period for the Federation. You can't just expect them to jump to something completely unfamiliar (or in your words, "new"). They would lose fan-base (remember ST Nemesis? Neither does anyone else). You start with something that is familiar, and you build on it. Then you can take things in very different directions. Which is what I believe they are doing. Also, if you are in fact a dedicated Trekkie, can you please tell me which ST series (and episode) you've seen this ship in before?








Dleg said:


> As Road Guy says, there are shelves and shelves full of sci fi at any bookstore - I am certain they could have come up with some good, new material that was well within the original intent and feel of the series, if they had just ditched the Hollywood Hacks and hired some real sci fi writers.


There are? :huh: When is the last time you were in the "Sci-Fi" section of any US bookstore today? They are sorely lacking. But I would like to hear more about what you consider a "real sci-fi writer/director" if not Abrams. J. Bruckheimer is decent, but he doesn't venture toward something as epic as ST or SW. Lucas and Spielberg are just too old. Cameron might be decent, but again, there's the intimidation factor of ST/SW.

EDIT: I forgot about Ridley Scott too. But again, don't think he'd touch ST/SW.



Dleg said:


> Now this is not to say that I did not enjoy the new films - they were entertaining, especially the first one. But this most recent one, well, all it really did for me was make me put on the blu-ray from my original ST films box set.


Is that so? Let me know if you feel the same way when you get to that turd ST III. Or "VGER" for that matter. LOL...fail.


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> But I would like to hear more about what you consider a "real sci-fi writer/director" if not Abrams. J. Bruckheimer is decent, but he doesn't venture toward something as epic as ST or SW. Lucas and Spielberg are just too old. Cameron might be decent, but again, there's the intimidation factor of ST/SW.
> EDIT: I forgot about Ridley Scott too. But again, don't think he'd touch ST/SW.


What about Joss Whedon? He would totally rock ST/SW, plus find a way to work lesbians into the storyline.


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I would like to hear more about what you consider a "real sci-fi writer/director" if not Abrams. J. Bruckheimer is decent, but he doesn't venture toward something as epic as ST or SW. Lucas and Spielberg are just too old. Cameron might be decent, but again, there's the intimidation factor of ST/SW.
> EDIT: I forgot about Ridley Scott too. But again, don't think he'd touch ST/SW.
> 
> 
> 
> What about Joss Whedon? He would totally rock ST/SW, plus find a way to work lesbians into the storyline.
Click to expand...

Good call. JW could probably rock that. And hopefully find a way to get Capt Reynolds in there too.


----------



## Dleg

Sorry, not a real "Trekkie". So I guess my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> Sorry, not a real "Trekkie". So I guess my opinion doesn't count.


Everyone's opinion counts! I thought you were a Trekkie from a few previous movie discussions.

Either way, my point from that ST pic was that ship has never been seen in any episode ever. There are very few technical specs on it other than it is a Vengeance class ship manufactured primarily for combat. Something the Federation was not necessarily known for doing with the whole "being explorers" thing. Same with the quantum torpedoes that ship was carrying, they were prototypes and could change a number of outcomes for key battles the Federation will eventually face. I thought those aspects (among others) were pretty profound.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching "The Dude" on IFC right now! Totally cool. "Smokey my friend, you are entering a world of pain."


----------



## Dleg

I "like" ST but I am not a Trekkie. I know this because I have good friends who are. I may own the entire original series in glorious high definition, but I don't have any costumes or anything like that. I can argue over a few points here and there, but I can't go very far with it, like my friends can.

Sure, there are some cool ideas that are explored, but those could have also been explored in another storyline. Even with the Enterprise and original crew. Heck, just make a whole movie about their visit to just one star system, like an episode in the original series. You have to admit there is a lot of room for creativity even with the original set-up.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> I "like" ST but I am not a Trekkie. I know this because I have good friends who are. I may own the entire original series in glorious high definition, but I don't have any costumes or anything like that. I can argue over a few points here and there, but I can't go very far with it, like my friends can.
> 
> Sure, there are some cool ideas that are explored, but those could have also been explored in another storyline. Even with the Enterprise and original crew. Heck, just make a whole movie about their visit to just one star system, like an episode in the original series. You have to admit there is a lot of room for creativity even with the original set-up.


I don't disagree with that. But you have to first get the fan-base acquainted with a likeable crew. Especially since they are completely different from the original variety. Then you can start going off on tangent stories IMO. That seems to be the case with these first 2 movies based on what I've all read in fan zones and various commentaries.

Do you recall ST Nemesis? That is kind of along the lines of what you are describing for a movie. And that was a flop (though I didn't mind it all that much). Hard to say what they could have done differently. Just a weak storyline.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Watching "The Dude" on IFC right now! Totally cool. "Smokey my friend, you are entering a world of pain."


"Were you listening to the Dude's story?" "Well then you have no frame of reference..."

Funny side story, my buddy from Cali was at a grocery store in LA and I kid you not, he saw smokey there. Called me when it happened too and were laughing pretty hard.


----------



## NJmike PE

That's awesome.


----------



## YMZ PE

Did he yell "OVER THE LINE!!"?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dleg said:


> I am certain they could have come up with some good, new material that was well within the original intent and feel of the series, if they had just ditched the Hollywood Hacks and hired some real sci fi writers.




Hollywood is big business and doesn't want to take risks. So they keep rehashing old stuff.

And ST is a very valuable franchise, so they know with a new timeline, they can basically remake all the films, add subtle differences (enough to argue about, as Dr Phil says, "differences without distinction), and voila, a 'new film' that doesn't alienate fan bases.


----------



## Master slacker

Back to the movies. This time, with a charge of *Resident Evil: Apocalypse*.







Decent shoot-em-up flick with lots of guns and high-flying karate antics from Milla Jovovich. It's a continuation of the first RE movie and really should be seen only after you see the first one just to follow the plot if nothing else. The unrealisticness expands from the first installment, but isn't too overly annoying. I will say that Sienna was a MUCH better co-star than Michelle Rodriguez. The "annoying" factor was down to almost zero. What was troubling, though, was having to choose who to focus on for more of the movie - gotta-get-naked Milla Jovovich or 'bout-to-pop-out-of-my-top Sienna Guillory. 









I know - "what a problem!" Sucks, huh? If Netflix offered more choices from this series, I'd definitely check them out. I give *Resident Evil: Apocalypse* 3 stars, Milla Jovovich 4.5 stars, and Sienna Guillory 4.5 stars.


----------



## Road Guy

All the resident evils except for the last one were very good (IMO)

Anyone seen Family or Last Vegas? Either worth a dollar via red box?


----------



## Master slacker

Next up, *Hansel &amp; Gretel: Witch Hunters*.






Yeah, I know, "WTF?" right? I recognized Jeremy Renner from *The Avengers *and I didn't think he was awful in that movie, so, why not try this out to see if he's legit. Based on what I gather from the title, we got what we expected. This film was short (fortunately), to the point, and "meh". I only really enjoyed about one minute of the movie - when a troll comes out of the woods and reaps justice on a small group of people. He went little bunny foo foo all up on those bitches. I laughed. Anywho, don't feel bad if you miss this movie. The witches have very little or no background or substance and act as nothing more than bulls eyes for attacks of swift death. Gemma Arterton plays Gretel... nicely...






And Famke Janssen is the main witch. Also played... nicely...






Hansel &amp; Gretel: Witch Hunters - 2 stars... that may be high, though...

Gemma Arterton - 4 stars. Hulk smash

Famke Janssen - 4 stars. Hulk smash


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am certain they could have come up with some good, new material that was well within the original intent and feel of the series, if they had just ditched the Hollywood Hacks and hired some real sci fi writers.
> 
> 
> 
> And ST is a very valuable franchise, so they know with a new timeline, they can basically remake all the films, add subtle differences (enough to argue about, as Dr Phil says, "differences without distinction), and voila, a 'new film' that doesn't alienate fan bases.
Click to expand...

I'll take that bet!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

It's all about the Benjamins.

I wonder when they'll have the latest ST about the crew of the Enterprise returning to 2015 Kenya to rescue an elephant to communicate with the New Horizons Probe.


----------



## knight1fox3

Based on what I've read, the Borg are coming. It will be an introduction of epic proportions. &lt;nerd gasm&gt;


----------



## Capt Worley PE

HAHAHA...I almost put a part in there about boarding a Borg cube or a Xindi battle cruiser to carry the elephant.

Speaking of which, anyone ever read Footfall?


----------



## Master slacker

The latest MS-household viewing was of *Headhunters*.






Surprise! This is foreign and has subtitles. Again, I don't mind this, but you might. Damn good movie! Short (check), good plot (check), naked chick in the shower within the first two minutes (check), and great ending where everything makes sense (check). The main character, Roger Brown, is a very successful headhunter / recruiter, but lives well beyond his paycheck allows to shower his wife, Diana, with expensive things and support his desired lifestyle. He does this by stealing expensive paintings and selling on the black market. His wife is none the wiser. Things go south when he meets his latest recruit, Clas Greve, who happens to have a very expensive painting stolen from the Nazis. The plot gets convoluted and, at a couple of points in the latter half, rather silly. However, just as you think the silliness is spiraling out of control, the planets align and everything drops into place - the great A-HA! moment in movies. In all, another great foreign movie.

*Headhunters* - 4 solid stars






Synnøve Macody Lund (Diana) - 4 stars


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Crazy eyes.

Just sayin'.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> HAHAHA...I almost put a part in there about boarding a Borg cube or a Xindi battle cruiser to carry the elephant.


The Xindi! Another one of my favorite ST races. Man was that a good set of episodes.


----------



## MA_PE

Watched a vampire/apocolypse movie called Strangeland last night on cable. It reaffirmmed why I don't care for the newer vampire movies. Not a complete yawner but it's a dismal movie about a dismal world without a lot of hope for a better existence. Something to look forward to in the future of the world....NOT.


----------



## Road Guy

This morning watched Jonah Hex. Josh brolin western movie where he can talk to the dead while he looks to avenge a fellow confederate general who kiled his family.. I'd never heard of ot but it was pretty good!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

You're Next - Not at all good. Watch The Strangers or Funny Games instead.

Jobs - Just two hours of confirmation of my belief that Steve Jobs was a miserable human being.


----------



## MA_PE

I just watched Bad Company with Chris Rock and Anthony Hopkins (2009). The movie isn't sure whether it wants to be action/thriller or a comedy. All of sudden Chris Rock switched from "dramatic actor" (and I use the term loosely) to one of his "funny rants" (again loose use of the word funny). Watched to the end but it wasn't really worth it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Jobs - Just two hours of confirmation of my belief that Steve Jobs was a miserable human being.


Yup. And one of many reasons the wife and I do not support their products.


----------



## Road Guy

I also got up early (due to just feeling to shitty to sleep) and watched last vegas..

For such a star cast a very dark and sad movie (IMO) a few funny lines, but I was expecting "Space Cowboys" and got the male equivalent of Steel Magnolias.....

God it sucks to get old!


----------



## knight1fox3

We should all watch Ghostbusters tonight (in lieu of recent events).


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> We should all watch Ghostbusters tonight (in lieu of recent events).


What did you do Ray?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all watch Ghostbusters tonight (in lieu of recent events).
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do Ray?
Click to expand...

Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light.


----------



## NJmike PE

so crossing the streams is bad?


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> so crossing the streams is bad?


Yes. Try searching for that in Google.  :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> so crossing the streams is bad?


I did that off of memory. my bad.

The correct response is: "_Right. That's bad. Okay. All right. Important safety tip. Thanks, Egon._"


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs - Just two hours of confirmation of my belief that Steve Jobs was a miserable human being.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. And one of many reasons the wife and I do not support their products.
Click to expand...



I have to admit that I feel the same way. I couldn't see giving my money for anything associated with that skinwaste.

And I never liked Apple's 'everything in one box approach. I think IBM ditched that with the Z100s.

It was funny to hear them mention the godawful Lisa and peripheral reference to the NEXT Cube.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> It was funny to hear them mention the godawful Lisa and peripheral reference to the NEXT Cube.


Indeed. My PC magazine often goes to certain lengths to make fun of these.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Wasn't the big 'feature' of the Cube that it had a magnesium case?


----------



## YMZ PE

I stayed up way too late watching Machete Kills. I enjoyed it more than I thought it would, though not as much as the original.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^The original was surprisingly good...in a turn your brain off and enjoy it sort of way.


----------



## MetsFan

I got an email from verizon telling me we have free HBO till June, so I put it to good use to watch Rise of the Guardians with my son. I wasn't expecting much, but it's a great family movie and it even got me all emotional at times. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I love the free HBO days. I would DVR EVERYTHING I could. No more DVR now though.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I would DVR EVERYTHING I could. No more DVR now though.


DVR to hard drive. Here we go again...


----------



## snickerd3

MetsFan said:


> I got an email from verizon telling me we have free HBO till June, so I put it to good use to watch Rise of the Guardians with my son. I wasn't expecting much, but it's a great family movie and it even got me all emotional at times. I was pleasantly surprised.


minisnick loves that movie! his favorite is Sandy!


----------



## Road Guy

it was much better than I was expecting (ROG)


----------



## snickerd3

that movie got minisnick calling santa, santa. Previous to that Santa was the HO HO HO man


----------



## MetsFan

snickerd3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an email from verizon telling me we have free HBO till June, so I put it to good use to watch Rise of the Guardians with my son. I wasn't expecting much, but it's a great family movie and it even got me all emotional at times. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> minisnick loves that movie! his favorite is Sandy!
Click to expand...



I think he was my favorite too 




Dexman PE said:


> I love the free HBO days. I would DVR EVERYTHING I could. No more DVR now though.





Ha, that's the plan. I already have a couple movies queued up.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would DVR EVERYTHING I could.  No more DVR now though.
> 
> 
> 
> DVR to hard drive.  Here we go again...
Click to expand...

I feel dumb. I never knew that you could hook up an external HD.


----------



## Dleg

snickerd3 said:


> that movie got minisnick calling santa, santa. Previous to that Santa was the HO HO HO man




Well at least he wasn't calling you that.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching "Taken". Pretty good flick. Haven't seen the second one though


----------



## NJmike PE

Rocky marathon on AMC. Just finished Rocky III. Now it's time for Draggo.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Elysium - special effects were cool.

Insidious Chapter 2 - Had absolutely nothing to do with the first movie (which was vastly superior). Save your time and watch a test pattern instead.


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been curious of Elysium. Maybe this weekend. Thanks Cap'n.


----------



## MetsFan

Saw Goon last night. I'm not a hockey fan, but I enjoyed the movie. I was watching it by myself and it even had me laughing out loud at times.


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> Saw Goon last night. I'm not a hockey fan, but I enjoyed the movie. I was watching it by myself and it even had me laughing out loud at times.


Pretty darn good movie IMO. The end fight scene is pretty epic too.


----------



## snickerd3

we watched Enders Game this weekend. I've read/heard parts of it. So I knew the basics of what was going on. It was an ok movie. I don't think they did a good job trying to show that lots of time passed, but they got the main points of the book across


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Breaking Away - One of the better movies of the seventies, a coming of age tale set around townies vs college kids and a bicycle race, or two.


----------



## snickerd3

took minisnick to see Mr Peabody and Sherman in 3D. Cute cute movie with some history lessons. Sort of Bill and Ted's excellent adventure-esk. at the end minisnick shouted woohoos really loud and clapped....thinking he was really cheering them on


----------



## Road Guy

got coerced into watching Dallas Buyers Club, very strange movie. I think movies like that only win awards becaause they touch on a special subject or are overly PC. Although the parts about the FDA I imagine are quite true and that aside from having aids would suck, it had to be completely terrible in the 80's when there wasnt any real treatment (not that I guess there is today) unless you have Magic Johnson type money..


----------



## Supe

NJmike PE said:


> Watching "Taken". Pretty good flick. Haven't seen the second one though




First was miles ahead of the second.

Anyone seen the new 300 movie yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching "Taken". Pretty good flick. Haven't seen the second one though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First was miles ahead of the second.
Click to expand...

I was thinking that this would be the case. How could they possibly make a sequel better the first?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching "Taken". Pretty good flick. Haven't seen the second one though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First was miles ahead of the second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that this would be the case. How could they possibly make a sequel better the first?
Click to expand...



Star Trek: Wrath of Khan &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Star Trek: The Movie


----------



## Capt Worley PE

For that matter, Swedish Erotica 2 was far better than the first.


----------



## NJmike PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching "Taken". Pretty good flick. Haven't seen the second one though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First was miles ahead of the second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that this would be the case. How could they possibly make a sequel better the first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Star Trek: Wrath of Khan &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Star Trek: The Movie
Click to expand...

Yes. correct


----------



## MetsFan

Still recording some HBO movies since we have it free till May.

Prometheus: Nodded off a couple of times near the beginning. It was too much exposition and not enough action for me. I haven't seen any of the Alien movies so I don't know how it compares.

Oblivion: My wife and I were joking that it was a Wall-E remake. Like Prometheus, it didn't have enough action, but we enjoyed it.

Life of Pi: It's a better version of Cast Away. I kinda wish I'd seen the 3d version at the movie theater for some of those scenes.

Epic: The title is a lie, haha. The movie wasn't very epic, but it was entertaining enough for me to finish watching it.

Frozen: We saw this at the theater. I liked it, but I didn't think it was as good as people say it is. My son liked the snowman, but other than that, it didn't hold his interest for too long.


----------



## NJmike PE

Anyone seen the movie "super 8"?


----------



## engineergurl

Prometheus was a little... hmmm.


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Anyone seen the movie "super 8"?


Isn't that the one about Bob Crane from Hogan's Heroes?


----------



## Road Guy

Family: sucked big time.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> Prometheus was a little... hmmm.


What the heck are you doing watching Prometheus at 5:50am? :huh: LOL


----------



## snickerd3

borrowed the new star trek movie from the library this weekend...eh...the first one was better. Khan reminded me of Pitch from the rise of the guardians movie.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

The Spectacular Now: Better than average teen romance/coming of age/reconciling family history movie. Not quite what I expected, and some things weren't addressed that I thought would have been, but that's kinda the way life is, so it was realistic.

The Getaway: I like car chase movies a lot. This one sucked. I am saying a LOT by saying that.


----------



## Master slacker

*The Haunting of Helena*.







Another "scary" movie from the MS household. Not bad, just another creeper movie with an interesting twist in the plot. The whole thing starts when a new divorced family moves into an apartment, finds an old wardrobe closet in the basement, and brings it to their new place. Turns out the "tooth fairy" comes from the closet and wreaks havoc on the family's life. It was a pretty good movie. Three stars say I.


----------



## goodal

I've seen "Super 8". It's not bad. Its a good alien vs us movie.


----------



## Master slacker

*The Hole*.






A couple of brothers discover a trap door in the basement of their new home. This door has six padlocks on it and is dubbed a big hole. This family is another divorced family. The brothers don't appear that close to each other. Turns out they live next to a girl the "same age" as the older brother. These three get scared / haunted by images and experiences after it is opened. No matter what they try, they can't keep the door closed... except they never tried to use the padlocks again (ugh). Anyway, the brothers grow closer together and their mom has no problem whatsoever with the hot chick going in the house with the eldest son while she goes to work all day or night. Easy, straight-forward movie that entertains for 90 minutes. Three stars.






Haley Bennett, the girl next door, 4.5 stars.


----------



## NJmike PE

goodal said:


> I've seen "Super 8". It's not bad. Its a good alien vs us movie.


it was on late the other night. I just couldn't stay awake for it. It looked good when it first came out, but I never heard anything great about it.


----------



## MA_PE

goodal said:


> I've seen "Super 8". It's not bad. Its a good alien vs us movie.




The Bob Crane movie I was thinking of was "Auto Focus" .

Ever seen the move "8mm" with Nicolas Cage? He's a private detective tracking down the source of a "snuff flick". Pretty good movie.


----------



## NJmike PE

MA_PE said:


> Ever seen the move "8mm" with Nicolas Cage? He's a private detective tracking down the source of a "snuff flick". Pretty good movie.


Yeah, this movie was kinda creepy. To me, it was train wreckish. Just couldn't turn away.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

8mm was great, but I felt like I needed a shower after watching it.

Autofocus had good nudidity in it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> 8mm was great, but I felt like I needed a shower after watching it.




Yeah, it just didn't sit right with me.


----------



## MetsFan

Super 8 is pretty good. It felt like a throwback to those kids' 80's movies.



Capt Worley PE said:


> 8mm was great, but I felt like I needed a shower after watching it.
> 
> Autofocus had good nudidity in it.


That's exactly how I felt after 8mm.

We watched The Great Gatsby over the weekend. I couldn't get into most of the soundtrack. Watching a period piece with Hip Hop just didn't seem right. Don't get me wrong, I love Hip Hop, but it just didn't mesh. The scene where they introduced Gatsby to Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue was perfect and was disappointed there wasn't more of that.


----------



## Supe

Finally saw "Rush". Great race scenes, the girlfriend was even into it, but it just lacked that wow factor I was looking for.

They're playing Gatsby left and right on HBO now. I caught only a bit of it, but the whole thing just felt... weird.


----------



## Road Guy

I'm waiting on purge to make it to HBO....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> I'm waiting on purge to make it to HBO....




You won't like it. The stupidity of the characters will drive you insane.


----------



## knight1fox3

SW +100000



> Star Wars Episode VII to be set 30 years after Return of the Jedi
> 
> - Disney CEO Bob Iger confirms return of R2D2
> 
> - Episode VII to be released on 18 December 2015


http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/mar/18/star-wars-episode-vii-set-30-years-return-jedi-disney


----------



## MA_PE

SW another marketing cow will never die. Look for the SW VII toys to be in the stores in time for Xmas 2014.


----------



## Road Guy

Bring it!


----------



## NJmike PE

Just watched Deja Vue and The Core. Deja Vue was pretty good. Denzel Washington usually makes a good movie. The Core is just silly, but not much else on so I settled


----------



## Capt Worley PE

In the latest installment, it will be revealed that Jar-Jar Binks is the unfortunate love child of Luke and Leia.


----------



## Wolverine

We're the Millers:

Raunchy, funny, a little predictable, but I enjoyed it. Check your logical brain at the door of course.


----------



## Road Guy

The tent scene was hilarious


----------



## Master slacker

Thanks to Crackle, we got to continue our Resident Evil series of movies with *Resident Evil: Extinction*.







Another undead-filled, action-packed, gun show. And that's not a bad thing. I'm not going to go into any more detail as it is much the same as the previous two movies. I will say that I couldn't get the co-star Ali Larter (Claire) out of my head. I kept thinking, "That's the same woman from *Legally Blonde*." It's one of my wife's favorite movies and was quick to point out who she was. And then it was my brain's turn to link that movie / character to this RE movie / character. It was tough. This movie series has seriously grown on me. Four stars for this installment.






And MJ climbs the scales as well. She has pegged the meter at 5 stars.


----------



## Master slacker

But wait! There's more from Crackle! *Resident Evil: Afterlife*.






Yes, it's yet another undead-filled, action-packed, guns and tight leather show. My favorite so far. Plenty of no-chance-in-hell-that's-even-possible moments again. But this one has an unexplained "zombie" that's the size of a few zombies. Kind of a Pyramid Head knock off from *Silent Hill*... just taller.

This dude has a

*great* kill on one of the characters. Like a knife through butter.

The amount of artillery used and shots fired in this movie make me feel sad that I didn't see it in the theater. Insane. And best of all, it's my kind of movie - relatively short, to the point, easy to follow, and with guns. I don't care what other "professional" or arm chair film critics say, this movie is awesome. Four solid stars.






And, yes, Milla gets another 5.


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick is a fan of milla also. the fifth element is his favorite movie


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Thanks to Crackle, we got to continue our Resident Evil series of movies with *Resident Evil: Extinction*.
> 
> Another undead-filled, action-packed, gun show. And that's not a bad thing. I'm not going to go into any more detail as it is much the same as the previous two movies. I will say that I couldn't get the co-star Ali Larter (Claire) out of my head. I kept thinking, "That's the same woman from *Legally Blonde*." It's one of my wife's favorite movies and was quick to point out who she was. And then it was my brain's turn to link that movie / character to this RE movie / character. It was tough. This movie series has seriously grown on me. Four stars for this installment.


She was also the cheerleader with the whipped cream bikini in Varsity Blues. :dancingnaughty:


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick is a fan of milla also. the fifth element is his favorite movie




Give him a high five for me. That's near the top of my favorites, as well.


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Crackle, we got to continue our Resident Evil series of movies with *Resident Evil: Extinction*.
> 
> Another undead-filled, action-packed, gun show. And that's not a bad thing. I'm not going to go into any more detail as it is much the same as the previous two movies. I will say that I couldn't get the co-star Ali Larter (Claire) out of my head. I kept thinking, "That's the same woman from *Legally Blonde*." It's one of my wife's favorite movies and was quick to point out who she was. And then it was my brain's turn to link that movie / character to this RE movie / character. It was tough. This movie series has seriously grown on me. Four stars for this installment.
> 
> 
> 
> She was also the cheerleader with the whipped cream bikini in Varsity Blues. :dancingnaughty:
Click to expand...



Never saw Varsity Blues. Guess I'll have to now that you have sold me on the plot.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Scene (NSFW):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JotMJ4AKV4


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mr snick is a fan of milla also. the fifth element is his favorite movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him a high five for me. That's near the top of my favorites, as well.
Click to expand...

That is LadyFox's favorite movie too. LOL Multi-pass.....


----------



## Road Guy

Picked up a copy of frozen at lunch today.. Gonna head home, grab Some take out Chinese, turn on the tequila spout and watch the best move of the summer


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Picked up a copy of frozen at lunch today.. Gonna head home, grab Some take out Chinese, turn on the tequila spout and watch the best move of the summer


my kids love this movie. I think I have watched it every night this week since it was released on Tuesday


----------



## engineergurl

"LET IT GOOOOOO, LET IT GOOOOOOOOO!"

I have never seen the movie, but if one more person post a video of their kid on fb singing that song, I'm gonna sick the 20 foot real snake on them


----------



## Road Guy

I just like the " I'll be doing whatever snown does in summer " song...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb5IH57SorQ


----------



## NJmike PE

engineergurl said:


> "LET IT GOOOOOO, LET IT GOOOOOOOOO!"
> 
> I have never seen the movie, but if one more person post a video of their kid on fb singing that song, I'm gonna sick the 20 foot real snake on them


I'll tag you in the video later.


----------



## YMZ PE

I really liked Dallas Buyers Club. Story was well-told and it shattered many of my preconceived notions - for example, I used to believe you had to have a million dollars to do two chicks at the same time.


----------



## Road Guy

With drugs and a trailer park anything is possible


----------



## NJmike PE

YMZ PE said:


> I really liked Dallas Buyers Club. Story was well-told and it shattered many of my preconceived notions - for example, I used to believe you had to have a million dollars to do two chicks at the same time.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A939QRRSNV4


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Captain Phillips: Awesome film! Time flew by (it is over two hours), and even though I knew the story, it was still tense watching it. The Somolian leader really stole the show. Film reminded me a little of the anti-hero films from back in the early seventies in that you were rooting for the bad guy, but knew he couldn't win.

Blue Jasmine: Best Woodie Allen film I've ever seen, which is damning with faint praise because I generally hate his films. Typical amount (too much) over hyper oh-woe-is-me-this-isn't-NYC-and-thus-it-sucks dialogue and me-me-me attitude, but Andrew Dice Clay does a really good turn as a wronged ex-BIL, and Alec Baldwin does his rich d-bag schtick that he's gotten so good at he can phone it in.


----------



## Master slacker

*Ip Man: The Final Fight*







The final installment of the most bad ass kung fu movie series. Unfortunately, this wasn't as good as the previous movies. This follows the latest installment as Ip Man (different actor... grrrrr...) moves from Foshan to Hong Kong and does his class teaching thing. Poop happens and he meets another martial arts master. A bad guy is introduced and it's Ip's school vs bad guy. Much of the acting, especially the fighting scenes, have the reactions to punches or kicks way too overdone - practically Matrix-esque. Bruce Lee (not the real one, obviously) comes on board at the end and, if the story is true, the relationship between the two is rather interesting. The ending concludes the whole series rather well and even has a clip of the real Ip Man practicing on the wooden dummy - an interesting addition even though it's B/W and of poor quality. Overall not a bad movie, but compared to the other Ip flicks, it just doesn't hold up very well. I'll be generous and give it 3.5 stars.


----------



## Road Guy

i have been leery of watching Capt. Phillips, I was assming hollywood would spin it so show that it is really America's fault that they had to be actual pirates to begin with


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^They didn't. Just stuck to the story.


----------



## NJmike PE

I heard that they made the capt to seem more of a hero than he actually was.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Not really.


----------



## NJmike PE

I have the movie sitting at home waiting to be watched. Maybe this evening I will.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just finished watching Meet the Robinsons. I love that movie. I cry like a baby every time at the end.

Keep moving forward.


----------



## Supe

Gravity is now out on Redbox. Will probably rent at the end of the week.


----------



## engineergurl

wow, that was fast...


----------



## Ble_PE

engineergurl said:


> wow, that was fast...




That's what she said...

Wait, that's not what I meant!


----------



## knight1fox3

Can't believe Wolvie hasn't commented on the new X-men trailer that just came out. Looks pretty epic.

Consequently, the newest installment of Transformers also has my interest peaked. I wasn't a fan of any but the 1st movie. And it looks like they are going back to the basics appealing more to the sci-fi crowd.


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that was fast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said...
> 
> Wait, that's not what I meant!
Click to expand...



dc; hs


----------



## MA_PE

Recently watched "Killing Them Softly" on showtime. Brad Pitt as a mob enforcer/hitman. Pretty good movie.


----------



## Wolverine

FAAAA!!!!! I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU ALL!!!! I saw the word "Frozen" and now I have that bloody song stuck in my head.

It doesn't help that my Little Wolvie Princess has been practicing it on the piano incessantly for the last three weeks.

"That's so lovely Princess; you're so talented."

_ . . . "Thanks you Daddy. Do you want to hear it again?"_

"Uh, yeah, sure sweetie." [_snickt_!] [extends claws into ears]


----------



## FLBuff PE

You just need to _Let it Go_, Wolvie. Just remember, _Love is an Open Door_.

*Full disclosure, miniBuff 1 has these on perma-repeat, so I feel your pain.


----------



## engineergurl

I have never seen the movie, nor do I have kids and I walk around with it stuck in my head... the insanity MUST stop!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

We watched Frozen for the first time this weekend and thankfully that song just went in one ear and out the other. Also, while it was an ok movie, I don't get the hype behind it at all. It's decent and that's about it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Simply having a wonderful Christmas time...


----------



## snickerd3

I think frozen was written for easy broadway adaptation there isn't a whole lot of work to do to change to a theater setting. it has the songs built into the script and stage backgrounds and props seem simple


----------



## MA_PE

I can honestly say I don't know anything about the Frozen movie or the songs.

so....Simply having a wonderful Christmas time...


----------



## snickerd3

...and the fact that one of the main character voices is the person who was the first elphaba from Wicked only strengthens the broadway angle.


----------



## NJmike PE

Wolverine said:


> FAAAA!!!!! I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU ALL!!!! I saw the word "Frozen" and now I have that bloody song stuck in my head.


YES! This! I am so sick of this song, yet NJ #1 loves it and makes me play it non-stop in the car


----------



## ventilator

My kid is always singing that stupid song and unfortunately she got her singing voice from me which ranks it somewhere between awful and torturous.


----------



## NJmike PE

ventilator said:


> My kid is always singing that stupid song and unfortunately she got her singing voice from me which ranks it somewhere between awful and torturous.


mine sings pretty well for the age of 4, but that doesn't change much after hearing it 10-20 times in a row


----------



## Road Guy

Everything is awesome!!!


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> ventilator said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kid is always singing that stupid song and unfortunately she got her singing voice from me which ranks it somewhere between awful and torturous.
> 
> 
> 
> mine sings pretty well for the age of 4, but that doesn't change much after hearing it 10-20 times in a row
Click to expand...

minisnick is an over and over singer of the abc song...except he always skips the letter N. ...L, M, O, P...


----------



## Master slacker

Never seen *Frozen*. Winning!


----------



## MetsFan

My son sings whatever they sang in daycare that day. Yesterday's song of the day was Baby Beluga in the deep blue sea.

I watched The Call a couple of nights ago. If you want to watch a move that will keep you tense throughout, this is it. There were some unbelievable moments, but overall enjoyable.


----------



## Master slacker

MetsFan said:


> My son sings whatever they sang in daycare that day. Yesterday's song of the day was Baby Beluga in the deep blue sea.




By Raffi? His singing doesn't annoy me at all.


----------



## MetsFan

Master slacker said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son sings whatever they sang in daycare that day. Yesterday's song of the day was Baby Beluga in the deep blue sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Raffi? His singing doesn't annoy me at all.
Click to expand...



Yeah, that's the one. I think any song over and over would get tiring, haha.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, at least Raffi is bearable over and over unlike many others.


----------



## MetsFan

I don't know what to think...

[u2b]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRipBOQl95o[/u2b]


----------



## knight1fox3

I just do not have a good feeling about it. Not really a fan of how they made the turtles look either.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I didn't see anything about Vanilla Ice, so I won't see it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I didn't see anything about Vanilla Ice, so I won't see it.


:appl:

Or Casey Jones. LOL


----------



## Dleg

I don't get the Frozen hype, either. My 17-yo daughter thinks it's the greatest movie ever made. I though it was decent, but meh. I thought the Lego Movie was 100x better.

Anyone seen the new Muppet movie yet? I have a feeling that is in my future, for this weekend.


----------



## Dark Knight

Dleg said:


> I don't get the Frozen hype, either. My 17-yo daughter thinks it's the greatest movie ever made. I though it was decent, but meh. I thought the Lego Movie was 100x better.
> 
> Anyone seen the new Muppet movie yet? I have a feeling that is in my future, for this weekend.


Let It Go Dman...Let It Go...


----------



## Dleg

Stop it!!!!


----------



## Road Guy

The cold never bothered me anyways....

We sung this song loudly on the ski lefts yesterday.... Just to annoy people....


----------



## NJmike PE

Home with the kiddos. And what are we watching.... Frozen


----------



## engineergurl

I don't think it would bother me except the only part I have ever heard is the let it go part (news clips and previews) so in my head it's just those two lines, over and over and over and over...

every Friday our radio station does reviews of the weekend's movies... you guys ever heard of "the tomato-meter"?


----------



## MetsFan

^^ From rottentomatoes.com? I use it sometimes when deciding whether to watch a movie or not.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes, I've heard of rotten tomatoes


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> Yes, I've heard of rotten tomatoes


isn't that was you throw at politicians during parades?


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've heard of rotten tomatoes
> 
> 
> 
> isn't that was you throw at politicians during parades?
Click to expand...

That too


----------



## Supe

Thor 2 - Meh

Gravity - Surprisingly good, albeit ridiculous. That being said, the notion of floating in the middle of space or the ocean freaks me out, so seeing it on a big screen was a bit eerie.


----------



## Wolverine

Hah, I just saw Thor2 last night too. Double meh.

It watches like a standard mid 80's Marvel comic book reads: ...Okay wait a minute, now just who is this guy and his minion, and why are they so powerful, and what is he trying to blow up again, and how did they..., myeh, nevermind. Go Thor. Beat somebody up with your cool hammer. 2.5 stars on the Marvel Movie scale (5 max).

Make that a 2.6. +0.1 points extra credit for featuring Rene Russo and reminding me of that scene in the Thomas Crown Affair. I sitll think she's hot.


----------



## Dleg

I saw the Hunger Games 2 on bluray last night. I refused to watch any of the Hunger Games movies before (similar objection to the Twitlight movies - I don't do teen girl fiction). But my 10 year old son told me it was good, and wanted to watch it, so I figured I'd give it a shot.

Well, first let me say that I was lost half the time, having not seen the first movie. And second let me say that it was ridiculous, overall. But it was kind of compelling, and made me want to watch #1 and # 3 when it comes out.


----------



## YMZ PE

It's totally not like Twilight! That's like comparing Lord of the Flies to Harry Potter because they both feature a young boy as a protagonist. Hunger Games is actual literature, with complex themes and social commentary.


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> It's totally not like Twilight! That's like comparing Lord of the Flies to Harry Potter because they both feature a young boy as a protagonist. Hunger Games is actual literature, with complex themes and social commentary.






Actual literature, which has been outweighed by cheesy futuristic costumes and bad fight scenes.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't know of I would call it literature? I guess it fits the Webster definition. I admit I read all three books, the last two books I read in one weekend.

I think the third book is gonna be hard for them to catch the same teenage cRowd, it's more terminator 3 and less romance. And catniss isn't really the feature if the third book...

But I'll be in like to see it though....


----------



## MetsFan

Well I tried watching Star Trek II last night since Verizon has all their on demand content for free this week. Unfortunately, I fell asleep... I'll give it another shot this week, but I think I prefer the new one so far. I remember why I used to have a crush on Kirstie Alley though, haha.


----------



## Wolverine

Finally got around to Gravity. Myeh, it was good &amp; worth seeing, but Oscar-worthy? Usually a famous aging actress has to go dramatically in the buff to get an Oscar nod, and Sandra does not.

Still the special effects and filmography were pretty awesome. Yes, things don't function like you expect sans the magical force that holds us to the ground. And a loose bolt traveling at 20,000 mph is a super-bullet. All that was pretty cool.

Also saw Hobbit 2 at the $1.75 theater. Old PJackson takes a little TOO much artistic license if you ask me. And I can't decide who has the worst guards in Middle Earth - dwarves, elves, humans, or orcs. Seems like pretty much anyone can sneak in anywhere at any time, and then what are you going to do if you catch them anyway, so why even bother with guards?

Smaug was well done though. He was sufficiently evil.


----------



## snickerd3

the drive in opens this weekend. but neither movie listed is really kid friendly.


----------



## NJmike PE

two movies:

funny with all of this talk of the super volcano erupting at Yellowstone, that 2012 was on at least twice yesterday.

with the russia/ukraine/usa "issue" that recently took place, early this morning I couldn't sleep and found The Sum of all Fears on. Possibly one of the only ben afflect movies that I like (and good will hunting), and not because of him. same basic story line, chechnya.


----------



## Lumber Jim

It's propaganda, man.


----------



## Road Guy

Watched this movie on HBO called "now you see me" some kind of magician themed ultra cool bank robbery police action drama... Really pretty good flick.. Lots o car chases, Chics, action, and an above average final plot twist.....


----------



## Master slacker

Got a doozy for this review, *Contracted*.







Let me cut to the chase. What an absolute waste of a potentially awesome storyline and plot. I wanted to watch it because it sounded good on Netflix and it only got one star. "why only one star? let's find out." And boy howdy, did we ever find out! There were so many points and conversations in the movie that were never developed. What is this "thing" she was accepted to attend? To what did all of that spent money go? Also, the stupidity of these characters is unreal. This girl is sick... like REALLY sick... and she waits and waits and waits to go to the doctor. And this doctor is an absolute imbecile - from everything he saw, he never recommended hospitalization. And a guy who has a crush on this girl must have shit for brains. Finally, this "sickness" was NEVER explained. This thing just happened. That's it. Boom! You're sick from something and no one cares to find out. Idiots.

Awful, awful movie. Zero stars.


----------



## knight1fox3

Saw the Winter Soldier over this past weekend for LadyFox's b-day. It was really good. Lots of good action and I really like C.A.'s character.


----------



## Master slacker

*Last Action Hero*






I've always liked this movie. Great entertainment for a couple of hours. Boy likes movies, watches many movies, friends with movie projector man, man gives boy "magical ticket", man gives boy first shot at new Jack Slater movie, BOOM, boy is now in movie. This flick is filled with cameo appearances from other film characters - T-1000 from Terminator 2, Catherine from Basic Instinct, etc... Just a fun, cliche-filled, Ah-nold shoot-em-up movie. Brainless entertainment, if you will.

Good entertainment and guns. 3.5 stars.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ love that movie!!! All the cheesy movie references are epic.


----------



## snickerd3

watched the second hunger games movie last night. Kinds of a let down compared to the first...really the the mid point of story to be continued in the third movie. i really need to read the books.


----------



## Master slacker

Ok. Last one today. I promise.

*Texas Chainsaw*






Not much different from the other TC movies. This one is just irritating because the young kids in this episode are just SO... F*CKING... STUPID. "Hey, we're in a van driving away from a large man with a heavy chainsaw. We're approaching an automatic opening iron gate. Let's ram through it!" The main character, Heather, is only in this movie because her boobs are quite large and she flaunts them and her curvy figure through the entire movie. There's even a scene late in the movie with gratuitous side boob action. So, aside from Boobs McChestington running around all sexy and stupid-like for two hours, you have leatherface, chainsaws, guns, fires, blood, and dismemberment. All tickmarks checked in the classic horror / slasher checklist. I'm just not a particular fan of this installment because of the exaggerated stupidity of the characters, especially the kids.

All in all, it's a brainless movie where you spend about half the time yelling at the characters asking, "WTF are you doing?" It passed time and that's about it. Two stars.






Alexandra Daddario (Boobs McChestington), though, gets 4.5 stars. Hulk would definitely smash.


----------



## engineergurl

it looks like she needs better support, they are hanging awfully low there


----------



## MA_PE

I watched We're the Millers the other day. I thought it was pretty damn funny. I'd definitely recommend it to lovers of stupid comedy.


----------



## knight1fox3

RG, i have one for u.....say when ready....


----------



## Road Guy

Fire away!


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Fire away!


&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pfkw9RpKd5A

F U Apache! LOL


----------



## Road Guy

Robert was my hero growing up as a kid, still is  !!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ i know right?! that's who my online gaming profile is named after....=)


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm surprised that RPG didn't take the copter down....


----------



## NJmike PE

EPIC


----------



## Supe

Watched the Godfather trilogy over the weekend. Man, I forgot how bad #3 was.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^I've avoided watching #3 since I've never heard a single good thing about it.


----------



## MetsFan

Has anybody else seen the new Captain America movie? I was surprised at how good it was. I dare say I liked it more than the Avengers, though I may be biased since I just saw it. Highly recommended.


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> Has anybody else seen the new Captain America movie? I was surprised at how good it was. I dare say I liked it more than the Avengers, though I may be biased since I just saw it. Highly recommended.





knight1fox3 said:


> Saw the Winter Soldier over this past weekend for LadyFox's b-day. It was really good. Lots of good action and I really like C.A.'s character.


Can't say it's better than the Avengers though. That's a tough order to fill with Hulk and Iron Man in my opinion.


----------



## Road Guy

It had to be better than the first captain America that's one of those movies you turn off about halfway through it.

I took my daughter and younger son to see the Disney Bears movie. pretty entertaining movie if you're into wildlife and bears &amp; shit .

pretty good I wouldn't pay Friday night prices to see it though...


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> I took my daughter in younger son to see the Disney Bears movie pretty entertaining movie if you're in the wildlife and bears that shit pretty good I would pay Friday night prices to see it


I was curious how this movie was. I considered taking my daughter to go see it. I especially like that a portion of the proceeds go towards national parks


----------



## YMZ PE

Finally watched Frozen. While I agree it's overhyped, it was a well-written story (same screenwriter did Wreck It Ralph, which is my favorite Disney movie of all time) and the song performances are amazing. That "Let's Build a Snowman" song gets me choked up every time, and reaffirms my belief that Kristen Bell is one of the most underrated actresses of our time.


----------



## Road Guy

I was getting bored with the movie until Oloff is introduced and then after that it's pretty funny I know I have a fourth-grade humor level


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick and mrsnick went to see rio 2 yesterday. Minisnick was standing and dancing for most of the movie mr snick said.


----------



## Master slacker

*Into the Wild*







This is a true story about a kid (Christopher McCandless aka Alexander Supertramp) who graduates college (Emory) and then disappears into the great unknown to live freely and away from everything. Through flashbacks, you see and understand the life of his family - how he and his sister grew up witnessing the destructive acts of their parents and the process of divorce. It tore them up, but the siblings grew closer. However, once Chris graduates, he leaves his affluent family to live a life on the road, traveling west, up and down the coast, and eventually ending up in the backwoods of Alaska. His time spent there is learning, survival, humor, heart lifting and heart breaking. Though it's based on a true story (book to film) and I'm sure a lot of it is made up or assumed, this is a fantastic movie. It's a lesser known flick, but it's better than most everything else today. Highly recommend watching. Hell, even read the book if you're so inclined (though I probably won't). Solid 4.5 stars.






Even though she isn't the greatest actress in the world, Kristen Stewart is good for four stars. Hulk would smash.


----------



## Road Guy

good book and for some reason i liked Mcandliss less after seeing the movie. Sean Penn didnt liberal it up to much.. Just something about the movie made me feel he was selfish and the book made me feel like he was an adventurer...dont know why..

but for those of you going into the wild blue yonder a decent topographic map can can save your life!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've only seen the 2nd half of that movie. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Supe

The only thing about Kristen Stewart I'd like to smash is her face. With a brick. They couldn't make her any more emo short of slashing her wrists for her.


----------



## Master slacker

I was actually shocked at how much I enjoyed the movie despite the names involved. Sean Penn did a damn good job, but did put in some hippies - good ones, but still hippies. And when I heard Eddie Vedder's voice in the music, i thought, "oh poo, I don't like Pearl Jam or EV..." However, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Road Guy

The Vince Vaughn character was pretty on target from what I expected from the book...

Copper Mountain (ski resort) plays that entire soudn track I think..

The book made reference that even though he was sick of "society" he was well known for being an entreprenuer who enjoyed hard work and was able to make money...the book tried to say he was more of a libertarian than a Liberal..

And if he really did canoe the entire Colorado River with 0 experience I have to give him some props for that..That had to have been cool as hell


----------



## MA_PE

I watched Despicable Me for the first time this weekend. I had already seen Despicable Me 2 but never saw the first one. I liked it.

I've been watching a lot of old stuff lately. I watched Heaven Can Wait (1978 with Warren Beatty). Entertaining movie.


----------



## Master slacker

*Donnie Brasco*






Another movie I finally got around to watching. One of the classic mafia type movies where you are drawn into sympathizing with the bad guys. Strange seeing Al Pacino as a "weak" mafia character, one who seems to work harder and longer than everyone else to come up short and not get upped. As this is _based_ on a true story, I'm sure much of it is played up, but seeing how Johnny Depp's character changed throughout the movie, both in his career mindset and in his home life is horrible to imagine. Being an FBI undercover agent must be an exciting career, but it's one I sure as hell would not ever want to experience. The plot itself can be summarized as classic mafia meets Grand Theft Auto... nothing new. Solid acting, good plot. Four stars.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MA_PE

^ I thought that movie was great.


----------



## Road Guy

I saw it in theatres and didnt think it was all that good but when I watched it on DVD I couldnt stop lauging...

you in the capris pants you are a stripper?


----------



## knight1fox3

Cast announced for Star Wars Ep. VII.

http://starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-7-cast-announced.html



> The Star Wars team is thrilled to announce the cast of Star Wars: Episode VII.
> Actors John Boyega, Daisy Ridley, Adam Driver, Oscar Isaac, Andy Serkis, Domhnall Gleeson, and Max von Sydow will join the original stars of the saga, Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamill, Anthony Daniels, Peter Mayhew, and Kenny Baker in the new film.
> Director J.J. Abrams says, "We are so excited to finally share the cast of Star Wars: Episode VII. It is both thrilling and surreal to watch the beloved original cast and these brilliant new performers come together to bring this world to life, once again. We start shooting in a couple of weeks, and everyone is doing their best to make the fans proud."
> Star Wars: Episode VII is being directed by J.J. Abrams from a screenplay by Lawrence Kasdan and Abrams. Kathleen Kennedy, J.J. Abrams, and Bryan Burk are producing, and John Williams returns as the composer


EDIT: Here's a pic of some of the cast a long with the veterans. Mark Hamill is looking pretty rough these days.


----------



## Road Guy

In curious how much screen time the old timers are gonna get?

I'm thinking its like Russell Crow/ Kevin Costner in man of steel.. Limited for the old farts...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Like Lenard Nemoy in the newest Star Trek.


----------



## YMZ PE

I hope Han Solo doesn't try any stunts or sudden movements for that matter. Watching him try to do action sequences in the last Indy movie was almost as painful as that stupid Shia LaBeouf monkey scene.


----------



## Master slacker

Mark definitely looks rough. Carrie could use a few workouts yesterday to get ready for filming.


----------



## mudpuppy

Watched Saving Mr. Banks on the flight out to Vegas. Thought it was depressing.


----------



## Road Guy

We watched RIPd last night...

Fairly entertaining in kind of a MIB rip of sort if way, except for instead of chasing aliens chasing dead people who are running from he'll....

Kevin bacon and the chic from weeds are also in the movie...

But it's worth a $1.25 redbox rental....


----------



## Supe

I saw most of "We're the Millers". Funny as hell, and good lord is Jennifer Aniston still hot.

I also saw "The Lone Ranger". Can anyone recommend a product for removing shit from inside a TV? Action sequences - horrid. Bad NA accents. And random chick with explosive-shooting wooden leg that doesn't otherwise fit ANYWHERE into the "plot"? WTF. The people making that should have been ashamed of themselves.


----------



## matt267 PE

"We're the Millers" was on HBO last night. I watched it too. I agree, it was quite funny. Jennifer Aniston as a stripper? Nice.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> "We're the Millers" was on HBO last night. I watched it too. I agree, it was quite funny. Jennifer Aniston as a stripper? Nice.


ppl tell me that Jennifer Anniston is an empty actress. Brings no talent.












She looks pretty talented to me.

Some ppl are stoopid


----------



## MA_PE

I thought everyone in the Millers did a fine job. Funny scene in the outtakes at the end of the movie....The cast is riding in an RV and they turn on the radio and it starts playing the theme from "Friends". It was a prank on Jennifer Anniston, pretty funny.


----------



## Road Guy

No Ragrets!


----------



## kevo_55

Saw 47 Ronin over the weekend.

Don't bother, it was a crappy movie.

It wasn't worth the Redbox rental either.


----------



## YMZ PE

Watched Master of the Flying Guillotine for Mothers Day. Really creative and entertaining Kung fu. The foreign characters were hilarious, like the Indian yogi whose arms extended a la Dahlsim from Street Fighter and who somehow found time to train owls for combat, and the crude Thai kickboxer who was lured into a trap by bad imitation Thai music. This is going on my list of faves.


----------



## matt267 PE

Saw Legends of Oz yesterday. It was ok. It seemed like the writers were trying too hard at times. My daughter said she liked it though.


----------



## Road Guy

Holy Shit! The family we watched ConeHeads last night. This movie is epic!

Includes the following people when they we're nobody's:

Kramer!

Adam Sandler

George Castanza. (With hair)

Sinbad

Phil Hartman

David spade

Drew Cary

Kevin Nealy

Chris Farley

Tom Arnold

John lovitz

Go watch this right now!


----------



## MA_PE

not to mention Dan Ackroyd and Jane Curtain...oh wait, they're kinda nobodys now. (except to us old people).


----------



## Road Guy

I guess I assumed everyone would know they were in the movie but you are correct!!!

My kids were on he floor laughing!


----------



## Supe

Frozen - shoot me.


----------



## knight1fox3

Can't you just _let it go_ Supe?


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Can't you just _let it go_ Supe?






Not cool.

Junior really wanted to see Maleficent, so we took her on Saturday. All in all, not bad. Pretty dark but no blood/gore (adequate amount of violence), good action, and Angelina Jolie, even with fake cheekbones, boobies, and wings, is still super smokin' hot.


----------



## Road Guy

BBC America was running all of the 1980s Batman's this weekend

I saw , a couple of them pretty funny how far movies have come since then.

I had forgotten that Jim Carrey played the Riddler....

Last weekend I took the kids to go see Godzilla luckily we went to the 945 am show so it only cost us $19 it's not a terrible movie it's certainly a little entertaining I like how they interjected a couple of new things hundred times better than the last one with Matthew Broderick


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> BBC America was running all of the 1980s Batman's this weekend
> 
> I saw , a couple of them pretty funny how far movies have come since then.
> 
> I had forgotten that Jim Carrey played the Riddler....
> 
> Last weekend I took the kids to go see Godzilla luckily we went to the 945 am show so it only cost us $19 it's not a terrible movie it's certainly a little entertaining I like how they interjected a couple of new things hundred times better than the last one with Matthew Broderick


J.C. as the Riddler and TLJ as 2-face. Epic duo! LOL

And ya, Matthew B version of Godzilla was pretty awful.


----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> BBC America was running all of the 1980s Batman's this weekend
> 
> I saw , a couple of them pretty funny how far movies have come since then.
> 
> I had forgotten that Jim Carrey played the Riddler....


I liked them all except for Batman and Robin. That was a steaming pile.

If you're in a fighting movie mood, I recommend Blood and Bone. I was watching some fight scenes on Youtube and saw they had the full movie on there so I watched it. The fight scenes are great and real, unlike the shaky cam footage you see in current movies.


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC America was running all of the 1980s Batman's this weekend
> 
> I saw , a couple of them pretty funny how far movies have come since then.
> 
> I had forgotten that Jim Carrey played the Riddler....
> 
> 
> 
> I liked them all except for Batman and Robin. That was a steaming pile.
Click to expand...

Was that with Mr. Freeze and when Robin steals the batmobile? If so, then yes, that was a huge pile.


----------



## MetsFan

knight1fox3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBC America was running all of the 1980s Batman's this weekend
> 
> I saw , a couple of them pretty funny how far movies have come since then.
> 
> I had forgotten that Jim Carrey played the Riddler....
> 
> 
> 
> I liked them all except for Batman and Robin. That was a steaming pile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that with Mr. Freeze and when Robin steals the batmobile? If so, then yes, that was a huge pile.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## Road Guy

Weekends before last we watched anchorman 2- this movie flopped at the box office however, I think it will be better each time it is watched on cable/ DVD / Netflix / etc... There is some very passive dry humor that even I almost missed.... And even funnier probably if drinking....

The ghost of stonewall Jackson was a fitting touch! (Of course that's who my firstborn is named after)...

Movie actually has very little Christina Applegate in it. I guess she was probably obligated for a sequel but begged to have a minimal role....

It was also filmed in GA so it was cool to notice some of home....


----------



## Supe

The Nut Job - one of the worst animated kids flicks I've seen in a while. Junior laughed at a few slapstick parts, but it was agonizing to watch.


----------



## snickerd3

watched The most exotic marigold hotel last night. super funny and the cast was a lot of older british actors. Ladies Dench and Smith were spectacular.

had never heard of the movie before but mr snick borrowed it from the library for me because it has lady maggie smith in it


----------



## MA_PE

^ I watched the marigold on a plane awhile ago. It was entertaining but IMHO it was pretty forgettable.


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> had never heard of the *movie* before but mr snick *borrowed it from the library* for me because it has lady maggie smith in it


I thought library's had books? :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> had never heard of the *movie* before but mr snick *borrowed it from the library* for me because it has lady maggie smith in it
> 
> 
> 
> I thought library's had books? :dunno:
Click to expand...

unless you are looking for a kids book...our library is limited in that aspect but they have a huge movie collection that is updated regularly.


----------



## MA_PE

Books? reading is for fags.

or is it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_GNFQk-_Ss


----------



## Road Guy

Watched Delivery Man last night. Pleasantly surprised... Was figuring this to be a comedy but it really is a pretty good flick.. Especially one to watch around Fathers Day!


----------



## snickerd3

went to see how to train your dragon 2 yesterday. really good movie. some scary parts for little kids but lots of funny too.


----------



## Supe

World War Z - Somehow I rented this not knowing it was a zombie movie. I'm not usually a fan of zombie flicks, but it wasn't all that bad. I give it a B.


----------



## iwire

I like Godzilla (2014) ..World War Z is decent too. Veronica Mars is good old memory lane


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Going to see Labyrinth tonight at Red Rocks Amphitheater with Mrs Dex.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ replaying the original are they? Awesome.

The Goblin King.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mrs Dex and I were thinking we would dress up like that for next year's Comiccon. I could be the Goblin King and she would dress up as Jennifer Connelly in her ball gown.


----------



## envirotex

A Million Ways to Die in the West...not even good for the Charlize Theron eye candy...


----------



## Road Guy

that sucks I really was hoping for a good comedy to go to after pounding some tequila?


----------



## envirotex

rent Blazing Saddles instead


----------



## Supe

envirotex said:


> A Million Ways to Die in the West...not even good for the Charlize Theron eye candy...




There is nothing Seth Macfarlane has done outside of Family Guy that I've found remotely comical. And even Family Guy was attributed to the writers that came on board after the show's lengthy hiatus a few years back.


----------



## snickerd3

envirotex said:


> rent Blazing Saddles instead


rent? that should be in everyones movie collection.


----------



## Road Guy

Against my better judgment last night I watched lone survivor.

I had read the book about a month ago and felt intrigue to watch the movie version.

I was disappointed with the introduction of the movie compared to the book, the book really spent some time teaching you how much each team member you about their fellow team members it gave background of their first combat experiences in Iraq.

The movie also left out how often they talked about hating Hollywood, the liberal media, and all the stinking politicians who made poor decisions on their behalf.

However the movie did a excellent job in my opinion of showing how brutally painful this war has been for the people who are fighting.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> A Million Ways to Die in the West...not even good for the Charlize Theron eye candy...


Some friends of ours actually left the movie 1/2 way through. LOL

I thought Neil Patrick Harris was in it too. Isn't he always funny in his roles?


----------



## envirotex

Even NPH was bad. He's plays the antagonist who owns a mustache shop. Some people in the theater we were in left after the first 15 minutes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> Going to see Labyrinth tonight at Red Rocks Amphitheater with Mrs Dex.


David Bowie in a codpiece on a large projection screen. Awesome.


----------



## civengPE

I Thought it was very funny. The whole theater was laughing the entire movie.


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> World War Z - Somehow I rented this not knowing it was a zombie movie. I'm not usually a fan of zombie flicks, but it wasn't all that bad. I give it a B.




So we recently saw *World War Z*, too.







I knew it was a zombie movie and have not watched it because zombie movies typically suck. Like, really suck. This one wasn't bad. In fact, I'd say I liked it. The good aspects are - 1) the zombieness starts EARLY in the movie and no time is wasted on character development blah blah blah, 2) the acting was good, 3) the story was good, and 4) everything was explained well and everything was easy. It even had fire, explosions, and lots of guns. The only part I thought was absolutely useless was the doctor on the plane to South Korea.

I mean, he tripped, fell, and shot himself dead. WTF?





I give the movie 4 stars.

Mirieille Enos... 4 stars as well. She has that "real world person" look.  :eyebrows:


----------



## Road Guy

We enjoyed World war Z but it kind I had one of those cheesy Stephen King endings where you have a pretty good story and then they just find some hokey way to end the book/movie


----------



## kevo_55

I saw WWZ too. I thought it was ok but I am very tempted to simply buy the original book and read it. I hear it's pretty good.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> So we recently saw *World War Z*, too.
> 
> I knew it was a zombie movie and have not watched it because zombie movies typically suck. Like, really suck.


I'd be interested to know which zombie movies you've seen and consider them to "suck".


----------



## YMZ PE

Master slacker said:


> So we recently saw *World War Z*, too.
> 
> I knew it was a zombie movie and have not watched it because zombie movies typically suck. Like, really suck. This one wasn't bad. In fact, I'd say I liked it. The good aspects are - 1) the zombieness starts EARLY in the movie and no time is wasted on character development blah blah blah, 2) the acting was good, 3) the story was good, and 4) *everything was explained well and everything was easy*. It even had fire, explosions, and lots of guns. The only part I thought was absolutely useless was the doctor on the plane to South Korea.




Can someone explain why:

1) Brad Pitt's character was so special that he was singled out by the UN to save humanity? He had no particular skills or expertise as far as I could tell.



Spoiler



2) How could the zombie tell Pitt's character was sick when he wasn't showing any symptoms of illness? Are these psychic zombies?


----------



## NJmike PE

SHIT!! thanks for ruining it for me.


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we recently saw *World War Z*, too.
> 
> I knew it was a zombie movie and have not watched it because zombie movies typically suck. Like, really suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to know which zombie movies you've seen and consider them to "suck".
Click to expand...



Shaun of the Dead

28 Days Later

28 Weeks Later

ugh...


----------



## Master slacker

YMZ PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we recently saw *World War Z*, too.
> 
> I knew it was a zombie movie and have not watched it because zombie movies typically suck. Like, really suck. This one wasn't bad. In fact, I'd say I liked it. The good aspects are - 1) the zombieness starts EARLY in the movie and no time is wasted on character development blah blah blah, 2) the acting was good, 3) the story was good, and 4) *everything was explained well and everything was easy*. It even had fire, explosions, and lots of guns. The only part I thought was absolutely useless was the doctor on the plane to South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone explain why:
> 
> 1) Brad Pitt's character was so special that he was singled out by the UN to save humanity? He had no particular skills or expertise as far as I could tell.
> 
> 2) How could the zombie tell Pitt's character was sick when he wasn't showing any symptoms of illness? Are these psychic zombies?
Click to expand...








Thierry briefly states that Gerry (Brad Pitt) was his best investigator he's ever had.

Just like some dogs are trained to "sniff out" cancer in people, I guess infections cause the body to release something that makes them appear unhealthy / not to be a suitable host for spreading the zombie infection.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we recently saw *World War Z*, too.
> 
> I knew it was a zombie movie and have not watched it because zombie movies typically suck. Like, really suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to know which zombie movies you've seen and consider them to "suck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun of the Dead
> 
> 28 Days Later
> 
> 28 Weeks Later
> 
> ugh...
Click to expand...

_THAT'S _what you're basing "typical" zombie movies from?! LOL First off, Shaun of the Dead is epically awesome. It was trying to poke fun at the 28 Days/Weeks Later movies. And they succeeded. The dialogue and screen play is pure comedic genius. As far as I'm concerned that put Simon Pegg on the map.

Secondly, if you want a bit more material to justify that zombie movies don't typically suck, you should start with what basically spawned zombie games and movies. Resident Evil. Your gf Milla Jovavich is in it too, so lusone:

You should also really check out Zombieland. Another well done movie with excellent screen play and epic dialogue.


----------



## YMZ PE

I especially liked the montage of zombie killing with Queen's "Don't Stop Me Now" as the soundtrack.


----------



## Porter_

Road Guy said:


> Against my better judgment last night I watched lone survivor.
> 
> I had read the book about a month ago and felt intrigue to watch the movie version.
> 
> I was disappointed with the introduction of the movie compared to the book, the book really spent some time teaching you how much each team member you about their fellow team members it gave background of their first combat experiences in Iraq.
> 
> The movie also left out how often they talked about hating Hollywood, the liberal media, and all the stinking politicians who made poor decisions on their behalf.
> 
> However the movie did a excellent job in my opinion of showing how brutally painful this war has been for the people who are fighting.


i read Lone Survivor back in 2008 and loved the book. i haven't seen the movie yet. one of my buddies said it's a fantastic movie, but he has shitty taste in movies. so i'll probably rent it on a lazy sunday afternoon.


----------



## iwire

Master slacker said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we recently saw *World War Z*, too.
> 
> I knew it was a zombie movie and have not watched it because zombie movies typically suck. Like, really suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to know which zombie movies you've seen and consider them to "suck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun of the Dead
> 
> 28 Days Later
> 
> 28 Weeks Later
> 
> ugh...
Click to expand...

28 days later awesome...shaun of the dead is too...you just don't like the redcoats..lol


----------



## Road Guy

I never could stay with the 28 days movies, Shaun of the dead didnt really make much sense to me either, didnt make it 15 minutes into the film... it was like clerks with zombies...

Liked all the Resident Evil movies (well the first two)

Dawn of the Dead (the one in the mall)...

Zombie Land was really well done

Zombie strippers is not all that good

Zombie Night (Has BOTH Anthony Micheal Hall and Darryl Hannah) not all that good but worth it,

There was another zombie flick where a guy kept all the zombies alive (on an island) chained up, waiting on them to be healed or something, it was kind of hokey, but entertaining...


----------



## Supe

Darjeeling Limited - Meh. Its OK if you liked similar movies, e.g. Rushmore, Royal Tenenbaums, Life Aquatic, etc., but would rank towards the bottom of that list.


----------



## MA_PE

because of the references on here, I recorded clerks when it was on cable last week and watched it over the wwekend. Strange movie but I laughed at some of it.


----------



## Road Guy

The sequel is pretty good too in my opinion it's a little better, especially the Star Wars versus Lord of the rings you should watch that on YouTube just to get a taste of the movie


----------



## envirotex

Love Shaun of the Dead and Zombieland.


----------



## matt267 PE

Watching The Lego Movie.


----------



## Road Guy

Everything is awesome!


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> World War Z - Somehow I rented this not knowing it was a zombie movie. I'm not usually a fan of zombie flicks, but it wasn't all that bad. I give it a B.
> 
> 
> 
> So we recently saw *World War Z*, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was a zombie movie and have not watched it because zombie movies typically suck. Like, really suck. This one wasn't bad. In fact, I'd say I liked it. The good aspects are - 1) the zombieness starts EARLY in the movie and no time is wasted on character development blah blah blah, 2) the acting was good, 3) the story was good, and 4) everything was explained well and everything was easy. It even had fire, explosions, and lots of guns. The only part I thought was absolutely useless was the doctor on the plane to South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, he tripped, fell, and shot himself dead. WTF?
Click to expand...




Spoiler



I give the movie 4 stars.

Mirieille Enos... 4 stars as well. She has that "real world person" look.  :eyebrows: 





YMZ PE said:


> Can someone explain why:
> 
> 1) Brad Pitt's character was so special that he was singled out by the UN to save humanity? He had no particular skills or expertise as far as I could tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 2) How could the zombie tell Pitt's character was sick when he wasn't showing any symptoms of illness? Are these psychic zombies?


Watched this last night w/ LadyFox. I didn't have high hopes based on the reviews I read. However, I thought it was actually pretty decent. Good action, great zombie effects (complete with hoards), and the story was decent with the potential for a sequel at the end. Very interesting concept with the whole disease thing at then. And LOL @ the doctor on the way to S. Korea. LadyFox just looked at me and said, "Really?" LOL

LadyFox also really enjoyed the book. Though it was much different as it took place well after the whole Z event. But a reporter went around to different countries that experience the infection and got to hear different aspects from each. So it wasn't a story from start to finish, but instead a slew of small stories combined into a single book.


----------



## Wolverine

Hmm, patriotic movie night... Lincoln, Lone Survivor, or The Patriot?


----------



## YMZ PE

The Postman?


----------



## Supe

25th Hour - Ed Norton is a drug dealer about to go to jail, and has 24 hours to spend with friends and wrap up loose ends. It was OK, but the ending felt like someone was giving a reaaaally long powerpoint presentation and was given the wrap-up signal with about 30 slides to go.


----------



## Supe

The Purge - 1/10. You knew it was going to be stupid based on the premise of the movie, but the execution of it was even worse. I cannot put into words how terrible this movie actually was. The only reason I gave it a 1 is because Cersei from GoT breaks some chick's nose.


----------



## Master slacker

Not that anyone in here would care...

http://io9.com/everything-you-never-knew-about-the-making-of-last-star-1602703884


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy

that movei should have its own cable channel and should be run on a never ending loop (+ a few other movies I can think of)


----------



## NJmike PE

That flick was the bomb. I never see it on tv anymore.


----------



## Road Guy

anyone see the new transformers movie yet? my kids saw it and they just all said it was "way too long".. i dont know of many adults that I have talked to that have seen it?

Also this summer seems to be lacking the normal "blockbuster" summer movies ? or did I just miss them all?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I saw the new Transformers at the drive-in on opening weekend. I liked it, but then again I like all of the Transformers movies...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ even #2??? :huh:



Road Guy said:


> that movei should have its own cable channel and should be run on a never ending loop (+ a few other movies I can think of)





NJmike PE said:


> That flick was the bomb. I never see it on tv anymore.


I found it on Blu-ray in the Wal-Mart $5 bin. Total score! Death blossom in HD! LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ even #2??? :huh:




Yep. I just like the others more.


----------



## Dleg

Your kids were spot-on. That was exactly what I said, leaving the theater - Transformers 4 was waaaaaay too long. It was kind of fun but it was fatiguing. They needed to cut off about one hour. Seriously.


----------



## Road Guy

FYI- the board will be closed this day so staff can attend this movie on opening day.....


http://youtu.be/-3penrWylEk


----------



## Road Guy

just saw they are making a Terminator 5- man those people are genius... you can keep remaking the same idea with a slightly different plot cause there are almost infinite times you can go back and try and kill John Konner!

I think it would be cool if they would go back to the original movie premise and make it less hokie scy-fy (even though I love me some scy-fy)


----------



## MetsFan

I watched Guardians of the Galaxy and the new Planet of the Apes movies last week. They were both pretty awesome.

I didn't know anything about the Guardians comics or the characters, but they did a really good job giving us a backstory without getting too bogged down with an origin story (how many times do I need to see Peter Parker's uncle get killed). It really makes me wish Marvel studios took back the X-Men and Spiderman franchises from Fox.

The CGI in Planet of the Apes is amazing. They have come a long way since the 2001 Mark Wahlberg movie.


----------



## YMZ PE

Saw Her? last weekend. Phenomenal. I thought it was seamlessly executed, which is a stunning achievement for any movie starring Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching Robots with the NJ kiddos in honor of Robin Williams


----------



## Road Guy

damn that's another one he was in I forgot about..


----------



## blybrook PE

Gonna watch Night at the Museums tonight. Saw an article where there's a 3rd pending release.


----------



## knight1fox3

Wicked...







+10000000 SW


----------



## Supe

+1 SW


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Whoa.


----------



## Road Guy

Do we know how far after R0TJ this one picks up?


----------



## NJmike PE

Good question. Kinda helps in figuring out who that may be. Although if the Millennium falcon, hans solo and luke are all in it, it can't be too much after


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

From what I've seen/heard, it's 30 years after.


----------



## Road Guy

Is jimmy smiths going to be in it or did he get blown up on alderan?


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't know but I hope jarjar is a major character


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> From what I've seen/heard, it's 30 years after.


This.

And Kira Solo is a looker.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Is jimmy smiths going to be in it or did *he get blown up on alderan*?


This.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen/heard, it's 30 years after.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> And Kira Solo is a looker.
Click to expand...



Don't do a google image search of Kira Solo at work, FYI.


----------



## Supe

Watched "CBGB" last night.

For as many random movie or TV stars as they put in it (several of the guys from Harry Potter, Opie from Sons of Anarchy, "I'll never have metal legs" guy from Grandma's Boy, etc.), it was pretty bad and had virtually no plot. It was "here's a bunch of people pretending to be punk rock bands that are starting out but will be huge someday" with some stuff thrown in about how the club owner is terrible with money and his daughter is trying to help him with the books.

It was as though they went, "oh shit, has it been two hours already? Quick, roll the credits, we'll just skip the rest of the movie."

2/5


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen/heard, it's 30 years after.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> And Kira Solo is a looker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do a google image search of Kira Solo at work, FYI.
Click to expand...



All in the family....


----------



## Road Guy

when can we buy tickets? im taking the kids to the 12:01 showing...


----------



## Road Guy

...


----------



## NJmike PE

Watching the Lego movie with the kiddos.


----------



## matt267 PE

^good movie.


----------



## Road Guy

Kids and I went and saw the maze runner... Not bad, first part of the movie makes you think a little.., was good until the end when it was revealed this would be the first of 20 more movies ( my kids had read the book)...


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> Watching the Lego movie with the kiddos.





matt267 said:


> ^good movie.


It was pretty good. Kids are begging me to get the movie for them.


----------



## matt267 PE

We have it. It's a fun one to watch.


----------



## Supe

Eeeeeverything is awesoooooome....


----------



## Road Guy

kids rented Captain America - Winter Soldier- I watched the second half. seems like all these movies are basically the same, Avengers, Captain America, etc.... Lots of cool fighting but just getting a bit over the top.. and really the flying hawk guy??


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> kids rented Captain America - Winter Soldier- I watched the second half. seems like all these movies are basically the same, Avengers, Captain America, etc.... Lots of cool fighting but just getting a bit over the top.. and really the flying hawk guy??




I have had a hard time forking over the $2 on Redbox for this one, despite Junior asking repeatedly to see it. I just anticipate a lot of terrible...


----------



## Road Guy

if its worth anything, my kids thought it was great ..... we did use our "free" redbox reward they send you every so often via email..


----------



## engineergurl

I can't wait until Oct 10th because Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, no good very bad day comes out... it looks like such a cute movie, and the first in a long time I've actually wanted to go see in the theater. (I hate it when it's date night and no movie sounds appealing)


----------



## Road Guy

we were rolling in the floor during the previews for that, I was laughing so hard my daughter got embarrassed.. (A kangaroo punching someone is just funny I don't care who you are).


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> we were rolling in the floor during the previews for that, I was laughing so hard my daughter got embarrassed.. (A kangaroo punching someone is just funny I don't care who you are).




Pretty much, from what I remember from the book it has a good basis to be funny... and I'm sorry but if Steve Carrell can make a story about being widowed and falling with your brothers girlfriend heartwarming and funny rather than pathetically sad- I'm willing to watch what ever he appears in short of pr0n


----------



## Dleg

I took the boy to see "Boxtrolls" this weekend. It was actually pretty good. I was expecting another lame, goth-inspired kiddie-horror movie like the previous two (Coralline and Paranorman), and while there was some of that, it was also significantly more imaginative and funny.

My son went on an Avengers kick recently, due to playing Lego Marvel Superheroes (very cool game). Winter Soldier was pretty good, I thought, but it IS a superhero movie, RG, so you have to just accept a few things that are impossible, on the surface.


----------



## Road Guy

I accept it , it's just they all the same pattern for the most part... Have a major side character die every now and then? Keep us guessing like GOT...


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> I took the boy to see "Boxtrolls" this weekend. It was actually pretty good. I was expecting another lame, goth-inspired kiddie-horror movie like the previous two (Coralline and Paranorman), and while there was some of that, it was also significantly more imaginative and funny.
> 
> My son went on an Avengers kick recently, due to playing Lego Marvel Superheroes (very cool game). Winter Soldier was pretty good, I thought, but it IS a superhero movie, RG, so you have to just accept a few things that are impossible, on the surface.




Hey now, I loved Coraline.


----------



## MetsFan

I want to see more of this...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRbAXWfthtA


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That trailer is intense. I could never imagine the emotional toll involved with any of it. It's slated to come out on December 25th.


----------



## knight1fox3

Haven't watch the trailer above yet but this is one of my favorite sniper scenes. As Dex pointed out, I don't know that I could handle the emotional drain that it would take on someone. I mean, in first person shooter game, I generally like to be of a sniper class (and pretty good too), but it would be so much different in reality.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZv550Ofye0


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Supe

I watched the Ender's Game remake this weekend. It had some neat visuals in it. For something to watch with Junior, it wasn't bad!


----------



## knight1fox3

Saw Neighbors over the weekend. Meh...


----------



## Road Guy

I think there was maybe 1 part that I actually laughed but I cant remember it now.. Like most comedies they are just trying to rip off other comedies.. this IMO was like a very poor copy of Old School....


----------



## MetsFan

Man, I want to watch Saving Private Ryan again now.


----------



## engineergurl

I like the sniper scene with the mcdonalds wrapper... can't remember what movie that's in.


----------



## Dark Knight

knight1fox3 said:


> Haven't watch the trailer above yet but this is one of my favorite sniper scenes. As Dex pointed out, I don't know that I could handle the emotional drain that it would take on someone. I mean, in first person shooter game, I generally like to be of a sniper class (and pretty good too), but it would be so much different in reality.
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZv550Ofye0




One of the most intense scenes ever. I did like that movie, not because the "show" but because showed us the war as real as it could have been (at least for someone like me).


----------



## Road Guy

well maybe this wont be as bad as I was thinking.....

prayers for Cousin Eddie to make an appearance (or at least his snot nosed kids)

http://buzz.blog.ajc.com/2014/10/13/ed-helms-chevy-chase-and-beverly-dangelo-on-the-vacation-set-in-atlanta/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dad needs to find the gym...


----------



## MA_PE

but mom still looks pretty good.


----------



## Dleg

I watched "Fury" last night. Holy crap.


----------



## Road Guy

So it is good?


----------



## NJmike PE

I was hoping to hear this. I really thought it looked good. Now the debate of theater vs wait for blue ray


----------



## Dleg

Yes, I suppose so. I have no experience being in combat, but I needed several beers afterward to wash away the feeling that I had just been.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I was hoping to hear this. I really thought it looked good. Now the debate of theater vs wait for blue ray


How about just download it now?


----------



## NJmike PE

I knew if I threw the bait out there that you'd take it. Unfortunately though, I don't have the means to. Show me the ways, Jedi Master


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw The Equalizer the other night in the theater. I thought it was really good. Predictable, but they changed the character development up so you were interested the whole time. 4 out of 5 stars. No bewbs though.


----------



## MA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> I was hoping to hear this. I really thought it looked good. Now the debate of theater vs wait for blue ray


Our local AMC Showcase theater just installed big comfy recliners and a full bar. Further, you buy reserved seats online(pick your seat off a theater map). Might have to go just to check it out


----------



## Road Guy

We haven't tried ours yet I'm wondering if the beer is going to be the same cost ratio as the popcorn.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The theater I was at in Utah to see the Equalizer had assigned seating too. I've never seen that before.


----------



## MA_PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> The theater I was at in Utah to see the Equalizer had assigned seating too. I've never seen that before.


I first encountered it this weekend. My wife and I decided to go see Gone Girl and it was sold out. I heard someone at the window say something about assigned seats. I went home and checked online and sure enough, you selected your seats from a map of the theater.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yeah, they had large touch-screen monitors that they flipped around for you to select your seats once you've picked the movie and start time. I thought it was pretty slick.


----------



## knight1fox3

HFS!!! This looks EPIC!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1OKBqHICMQ#t=33


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah buddy.


----------



## Dleg

Has anyone else seen the preview for "Tusk" yet? THAT is one messed-up movie.


----------



## MetsFan

knight1fox3 said:


> HFS!!! This looks EPIC!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1OKBqHICMQ#t=33




Oh hell yeah. I can't wait!


----------



## goodal

I think I saw smeagle in the avengers preview and haley joel osmund (sp?) in the tusk one.


----------



## MetsFan

^^ yep, the bearded guy in that quick scene is Andy Serkis.


----------



## MetsFan

RIP Paul

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skpu5HaVkOc


----------



## goodal

Finally saw Lone Survivor last weekend. I've read the book, but put the movie off for some reason. I would love to ask why they felt the need to have a battle scene at the end that didn't happen when what did happen was just as suspensful. Ok Maybe it wouldn't have been as dramatic as rpgs and blackhawks, but still really intense. Or why they felt the need to bring him back from the dead. Unless he told them something the book didn't, that didn't happen either. I wish they could have put some more in there about his training and following his parents while they were waiting to hear news. Overall a good movie, but they veered from a true story unnecessarily.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

Not the same without Spangler


----------



## Road Guy

Why did try cut him out? He want to much $


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Why did try cut him out? He want to much $


Not sure if serious...


----------



## Road Guy

Damn..everyone is dying on us.. My bad...


----------



## Road Guy

so we rented a million ways to die in the west..

I give it a B- (If I had paid $10/tix to see it I would defin give it a D)

I think there is just too much Seth McFarlane in the movie, it gets better once Theron gets involved.. there are some good one liners in there..

"Why are the Indians always so pissed off"? Yeah I mean we are splitting the land with them 50-50

&amp; there is a great Back 2 the Future reference!


----------



## goodal

Watched alot of scifi lately. Oblivion, Elysium and Edge of Tomorrow. I would give them all an A-. Edge of Tomorrow and Oblivion ended the exact same way with the exact same actor, but still pretty good.

Also so saw Olympus has Fallen. SUCKED OUT LOUD. It was like Die Hard with different actors. Way overblown bad guys with very lucky timing and too much inside knowledge. Way too talented good guy (singular that fought off a N. Korean hoard). Inept local police/army. Poorly timed comedic one liners. I had high hopes for this one, but it fell way short. D-.


----------



## snickerd3

we redboxed 3 movies yesterday to use up mcdonalds monopoly prizes that expire today. It was a super raining day so we spent it as a family movie day, with some football mixed in.

Earth to Echo -- Not what I was expecting at all. A little disappointed and it was rather stupid. The map treasuring seeking feel of Goonies with out the plot. Mr snick said it had The Chronicle feel to it too.

Mr peabody and sherman -- we saw this at the drive in when it came out. Cute kid movie with some history lessons.

The 4th transformer movie-- definitely interesting, better than the last one. Felt super long. Lots of CGI, I don't remember that much green fluid spewing when transformers get injured/killed. Kept waiting for the stanley tucci car scene that was in all the previews...definitely funnier in the previews than in the movie.


----------



## knight1fox3

"They were so wrapped up in whether or not they could, they never stopped to think if they SHOULD."

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFinNxS5KN4


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Have the 2014 Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles but haven't gotten around to watching it. Expectations aren't very high though...


----------



## knight1fox3

HFS! RG, time to get excited for seeing this with the kids!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erLk59H86ww&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## NJmike PE

A whole friggin year wait I must?


----------



## Road Guy

It is on the calendar!


----------



## MA_PE

I'm watching The Song Remains the Same on cable. Zeppelin was/is frickin awesome.


----------



## Supe

Watched Mr. Peabody &amp; Sherman with junior. We both enjoyed it. Plenty of adult humor in there to boot. Definitely worth the $1.60 at Redbox.


----------



## MA_PE

We watched Despicable Me last night. One of the better newer movies.


----------



## NJmike PE

my kids have migrated (a little) from Frozen and have begun excessively watching Planes 2: Fire and Rescue. I don't mind it so much.


----------



## csb

My kid watched Fifth Element this weekend.

I showed him the trailer for Jurassic World, thinking he'd be excited about it. He was all, "Meh." Then we watched the trailer for "Unbroken" and he was all for that movie. I'd much rather see Unbroken (story of Louis Zamperini) anyway.


----------



## Road Guy

they have replaced the arcade at our theatre with a bar... kind of cool. prices were just normal overpriced bar prices and not movie theatre popcorn prices..

had to suffer through big hero 6- wasn't too bad..

anyone catch the new dumb and dumber? I am thinking that is a wait for DVD movie?


----------



## engineergurl

I don't understand. If all that crap went down on the island the first time you played with dinosaurs, wouldn't you ensure that nothing ever again happened?


----------



## csb

I heard that it's dumb (wanh waaaahhhh). If you go into it with low expectations, it's apparently entertaining.

Yeah, I don't know about Jurassic World. It looks like Sea World on steroids. Does no one listen to Jeff Goldblum?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> HFS! RG, time to get excited for seeing this with the kids!
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erLk59H86ww&amp;feature=youtu.be


One of my Comiccon junkie friends posted a butthurt comment over the fact that the satellite dish on the Millennium Falcon was square and not round. Several of us reminded him that the round one was broken off at the end of Return of the Jedi.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HFS! RG, time to get excited for seeing this with the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> One of my Comiccon junkie friends posted a butthurt comment over the fact that the satellite dish on the Millennium Falcon was square and not round. Several of us reminded him that the round one was broken off at the end of Return of the Jedi.
Click to expand...

LOL! +1000


----------



## MetsFan

I hope this means we get a new 5,000 piece Lego MF. I missed out on the last one, but I won't be making the same mistake again.

I watched Wreck-it Ralph with my son this weekend. I love all the little video game easter eggs that are on there.


----------



## Road Guy

does lucas have any involvement in this new movie?


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> does lucas have any involvement in this new movie?


Other than the conceptualization of the story and characters (modified), not really.


----------



## Dleg

I took the family to see the new Penguins of Madagascar movie this past week, while visiting the big city (Guam). It started off promising - lots of funny back story for the penguins - but then descended in to ordinary B-grade kiddie movie stuff. The kids liked it, I got through it without getting super bored, so I guess it was OK.


----------



## MA_PE

Dleg said:


> I took the family to see the new Penguins of Madagascar movie this past week, while visiting the big city (Guam). It started off promising - lots of funny back story for the penguins - but then descended in to ordinary B-grade kiddie movie stuff. The kids liked it, I got through it without getting super bored, so I guess it was OK.


They need to put a bar in your movie theaters for just such circumstances.


----------



## Dleg

Yeah.... it would be easier than sneaking a 6-pack in my cargo shorts.


----------



## MA_PE

Dleg said:


> Yeah.... it would be easier than sneaking a 6-pack in my cargo shorts.


easier yes. cheaper no. A pint of Old Harper's will do it too.


----------



## MetsFan

There's no cinema pub around you? We've taken my 3 year old to the cinema pub, which is essentially a sit down restaurant with a screen.


----------



## csb

Dude, his big theater in on GUAM.

I don't like the Madagascar movies and I don't really like the Peguins of Madagascar TV show. It seems a special hell to spend full price to see it in a movie theater.


----------



## Dleg

MetsFan said:


> There's no cinema pub around you? We've taken my 3 year old to the cinema pub, which is essentially a sit down restaurant with a screen.




Well, no, but there was a time, back in 1998-99 when my roommate was managing the old Matsumoto theater (which reopened with the bold claim "No More Rats!"), when he would invite all his friends and the friends of his employees to preview Tuesdays, when we would set up blenders in the lobby and coolers full of beer and have a raging party for every movie that came through that year (or around that year). Highlights were Anaconda, one of the Austin Powers movies, and I can't remember the others (far too drunk).


----------



## engineergurl

csb said:


> Dude, his big theater in on GUAM.




I was chatting at work yesterday and they couldn't believe that the nearest theater to our house was about 20 miles away... I thought of this comment that whole conversation and chuckled internally.

We watched the 2nd Hunger Games last night in preparation to go to watch the 3rd one this week at the movies. I think I'll probably be disappointed with the third but the first two have been decent so far. I love Donald Sutherland when he plays a skeevy creepy dude.


----------



## snickerd3

my sister saw the 3rd one...if you are a fan of the 3rd book you will be disappointed with the 3rd movie she said.


----------



## engineergurl

IIRC I didn't care for the third book as much as the other two, but I read that right before 50 Shades series so it might have just paled in comparison to that lol


----------



## csb

I looooooved the third book.


----------



## Road Guy

The third book is so different from the other two, I've wondered how they are going to manage that in the movies.

what I read in the book is that cat basically becomes a backstory and isn't really even the focus of the majority of the third book, I wonder how that will sit with all the crazy teenage fans


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> The third book is so different from the other two, I've wondered how they are going to manage that in the movies. what I read in the book is that cat basically becomes a backstory and isn't really even the focus of the majority of the third book, I wonder how that will sit with all the crazy teenage fans


they take lots of liberties according to my sister.

I've been waiting for my cousin to finish the 3 books my sister lent her awhile back before I read them. Although now that we pay the library taxes I could just borrow them from there.


----------



## Road Guy

We're going to wait and see it sometime during the holidays, however I am going to the midnight showing of the hobbit something I promised my daughter we would do


----------



## engineergurl

I was wondering how they were going to handle Hoffman's death in real life in the movie... think I'll google that


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> We're going to wait and see it sometime during the holidays, however I am going to the midnight showing of the hobbit something I promised my daughter we would do


A theater by my sister is doing a hobbit marathon leading up to the midnight showing of the last hobbit movie.


----------



## knight1fox3

They made a book out of the Hunger Games movies? :huh:


----------



## MetsFan

Man, I read the book a couple of years ago now and I can barely remember what happens in the 3rd book besides how it ends. I'll have to find a synopsis somewhere


----------



## Road Guy

rented 22 Jump Street- God Awful turned it off about halfway through? - only remotely funny part was when dough cop realized he had relations with Ice-T's daughter.

&amp; I am usually easy to please with dumb comedies


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Anyone actually going to the theater to catch Terminator Genisys or just going to wait for the stream/dvd?


----------



## Dleg

I saw "Interstellar" this past weekend. Pretty good sci-fi movie, IMO. Very interesting on the science/physics side, and also very engaging on the personal and emotional side. And, at times, pretty exciting. Long as hell, though, but it passed well (unlike the last Transformers movie, where I was checking my watch every 5 minutes).

Lots of funny butthurt on the internet about the movie, too, from science writers and such. But don't read any of that until you have seen it, because the movie is extremely spoiler-vulnerable.


----------



## cement

+1


----------



## MA_PE

My son went to see this past weekend. He said I'd really like it. I might have to check it out in the theater with the recliners and bar.


----------



## knight1fox3

This could be interested. Cool characterization and effects...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWNWi-ZWL3c


----------



## knight1fox3

Man, I can't even imagine being faced with a decision like this. This movie is probably going to be pretty damn good.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmnDziwOs2g


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Man, I can't even imagine being faced with a decision like this. This movie is probably going to be pretty damn good.


Hells yeah. Can't wait for it


----------



## Road Guy

I took my daughter to go see the final hobbit movie Sunday- I guess you can say it was a good movie but I think with a 2 hour battle scene the story really got lost, and they never really showed how "the battle" ended... I guess the same people that trained the storm troopers to shoot poorly also trained the orcs to not be able to fight dwarfs half there size?


----------



## engineergurl

Here Comes the Boom.

Cute movie, school is gonna end their music program and the music teacher (Henry Winkler) will loose his job, so a washed up biology teacher (Kevin James) tries to raise the $ by learning to mma fight , all while trying to score with the nurse (I think she was the school nurse, Selma Hayek)


----------



## Dleg

^I liked that movie.

I went to see "Exodus: Gods and Kings" in 3D this past weekend with my wife and son. Not bad, but I think I prefer the cheese of the old Charlton Heston over the Batman Moses. My advice would be to save your money and rent "The Ten Commandments" on Blu ray instead. Certainly don't pay for the 3D.


----------



## Road Guy

everything is a CGI fest these days...im hoping for clerks iii to come out soon


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick borrowed a movie from the library...we be cops or something like that and he couldn't even finish watching it it was so bad.


----------



## Dleg

I'm eager to see "Unbroken", but I couldn't get anyone to go with me this week. I hope it's still here next week...

Anyone see it yet?


----------



## Road Guy

we rented guardians of the galaxy over the xmas break. HFS there were some good laughs in that movie!


----------



## Dleg

^I bought the Blu Ray "for my son". That's one of my favorite movies of the year.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> we rented guardians of the galaxy over the xmas break. HFS there were some good laughs in that movie!





Dleg said:


> ^I bought the Blu Ray "for my son". That's one of my favorite movies of the year.




Just saw this myself. Not bad indeed. Not great, but not terrible either. Good 70's tunes though.


----------



## engineergurl

Flight.

I spent the majority of the movie pissed off at Denzel Washington's character but not a bad flick.


----------



## goodal

Finally saw Dark Knight Rises. I have to admit, it depressed me for the first 2 hrs. What Bane was preaching is exactly what all the protesters are demanding. No rules, down with the man, social justice, blablabla. It hit a little close to home, but it was a good movie.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> I took my daughter to go see the final hobbit movie Sunday- I guess you can say it was a good movie but I think with a 2 hour battle scene the story really got lost, and they never really showed how "the battle" ended... I guess the same people that trained the storm troopers to shoot poorly also trained the orcs to not be able to fight dwarfs half there size?


We got the kid the first two movies for Christmas and watched them both (!) on Christmas Day. He has friend's taking him to the theater today to watch the final movie. We read the book together and I'm that annoying person who can't handle major differences from a book. THERE ARE NO GIRLS IN THE HOBBIT. Ahem.



Dleg said:


> I'm eager to see "Unbroken", but I couldn't get anyone to go with me this week. I hope it's still here next week...
> 
> Anyone see it yet?


I want to see it, but the reviews have me scared.



engineergurl said:


> Flight.
> 
> I spent the majority of the movie pissed off at Denzel Washington's character but not a bad flick.


RIGHT?!


----------



## Road Guy

All Denzel Washington movies are the same. No need to see more than one of them...


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> All Denzel Washington movies are the same. No need to see more than one of them...






not my pick, I was reading "romance" novels on my kindle and someone else put it on...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just saw Transformers Age of Extinction. I want those three hours of my life back.


----------



## Master slacker

MOVIES,,!!!,


----------



## Supe

I watched "Prisoners" the other day, thought it was pretty good. Hugh Jackman, Jake Gyllenhal (sp?), plot surrounds the hunt for two missing girls and an attempt to find the kidnappers. Wolverine goes off the deep end pretty good during the film.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw the Michael Bay Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie...not a masterpiece but not nearly as bad as it's made out to be.


----------



## MetsFan

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Saw the Michael Bay Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie...not a masterpiece but not nearly as bad as it's made out to be.




I saw that over the break too. I enjoyed it for what it is - an explosion filled action movie with no reason to dissect the plot.


----------



## Dleg

It was certainly inoffensive. But I can think of a thousand better uses of the two and a half hours of my life that I wasted watching it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Go help me, I'm sitting through the interview.

Kill me now!


----------



## Dleg

I saw Night at the Museum 3 yesterday with my son. It wasn't terrible, but it wasn't good. And it was very distracting, in a sad way, to see Robin Williams alive again, and (his character) saying goodbye as he faced "death".

Creepy...


----------



## Road Guy

I felt the same way...


----------



## Road Guy

I rented the interview and am watching it now..... It's not bad....


----------



## Dleg

Rented? Is it available on Bluray or Netflix already?


----------



## Road Guy

Itunes


----------



## Road Guy

Funny as shit


----------



## Supe

Finally saw Guardians of the Galaxy. Good, had its moments, not sure it was as wonderful as some made it out to be.


----------



## goodal

Saw American Sniper. I haven't read his book so I don't know what they changed or left out, but it was well done IMHO.


----------



## NJmike PE

goodal said:


> Saw American Sniper. I haven't read his book so I don't know what they changed or left out, but it was well done IMHO.


I'm actually going to see it on Sunday. Looks phenomenal


----------



## Supe

Glad to hear it. I'm looking forward to that one coming out on Redbox.


----------



## MetsFan

I saw Godzilla (2014) yesterday. I liked it more than Pacific Rim.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I finally started taking advantage of Amazon Prime Instant Video. I can play the videos on my iPad and stream them to my Apple TV, so it's just as good as any other video service. In the last few nights I have watched...

*Goon* - I liked the story and thought that Sean William Scott put in a hell of a performance. I really, really, really hated his best friend character, though. I'm not easily offended or put off by profanity or crudeness, but that guy was over the top. So much so that I feel it distracted a lot from the story. I know this was based on a true story, so maybe the best friend really was that crude, but I think toning him down for the movie would have made it better. 6/10

*Skyfall* - I put off watching this because I really didn't like the idea of Daniel Craig as James Bond. Turns out, I was justified because IMO this is the weakest Bond movie ever. Javier Bardem was was born to play super-villians in movies, but his turn in this one was weak at best. I also disliked the focus on internal politics at MI-6 as a major plot point, and the new Q is boring as hell. 3/10

*Jack Reacher* - I really wish Tom Cruise would stop making movies that I like. This is a pretty damned good mystery/thriller movie. It's predictable at times, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. 8/10

*Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit* - They tried their damnedest to make an action movie about a financial analyst exciting, but it predictably fell short. I still don't understand a major plot point in the movie, i.e.

how the Russians planned to take down the American economy with a bomb on Wall Street. Everything on Wall Street is backed up on remote servers, so they'd be back up and running in no time.

3/10

*Lucky # Slevin* - I saw this one on the playlist, and kept passing it over because of the stupid name. It ended up being the best movie I have seen in probably the last decade. It has extremely bizarre dialogue, pacing, visuals and characters. While you are focusing on how weird the movie is, you fail to pick up on the developing plot twist. The end of the movie is satisfying provided you didn't figure out the twist along the way. I don't know how I missed this given the star-studded cast (Bruce Willis, Morgan Freeman, Lucy Liu, Ben Kingsley, Josh Hartnett). 10/10

*Bad Country* - This is a decent cop drama with a satisfying revenge plot added in. For some reason, I just couldn't really get into it. I can't tell why, but I think it was just the flat performance of some of the actors. The tired cliche of local cops vs. the Feds was present, and I think the actors just sort half-assed that part of it. 5/10

*The Frozen Ground* - Another cop drama based on a true story of a serial killer in Alaska. I can put my finger on what dragged this one down: a completely flat performance by both Nicolas Cage and John Cusack. I cannot buy Cusack as a serial killer in the first place, but he could have sold it with an outstanding performance...but he didn't. Cage is always a crap-shoot, but he was neither convincing or entertaining as a cop in this one. Vanessa Hudgens is cute, though. 3/10


----------



## engineergurl

I watched Grand Torino and The Saint this weekend... while I've seen parts and knew both movies, I think this was the first time I actually saw either all the way through from beginning to end


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Finally saw Guardians of the Galaxy. Good, had its moments, not sure it was as wonderful as some made it out to be.


But the soundtrack is most excellent. A ton of good one-liners too IMO.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just got back from watching American Sniper.

I don't have words to describe how I felt about it.

But, we need to try to always make time for our families.


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally saw Guardians of the Galaxy. Good, had its moments, not sure it was as wonderful as some made it out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> But the soundtrack is most excellent. A ton of good one-liners too IMO.
Click to expand...

Rented it on cable last night. Yeah some of the dialogue made me LOL. Entertaining but I'm not a huge sc-fi fan. Seemed like a SW clone movie to me


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Just got back from watching American Sniper.
> 
> I don't have words to describe how I felt about it.
> 
> But, we need to try to always make time for our families.


Was supposed to go see it earlier this afternoon but the roads were a sheet of ice next weekend.


----------



## Road Guy

Some war movies like saving private Ryan, black hawk down, &amp; probably this one , for me the least, those are movies I only need to watch one time. Really hit home how truly brutal war is... For me at least.... But I am glad the stories get to be told (lone survivor, black hawk down. American Sniper)


----------



## MetsFan

I finally got around to watching Transformers 4 last night. I enjoyed it, although it needed more dinobots.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Some war movies like saving private Ryan, black hawk down, &amp; probably this one , for me the least, those are movies I only need to watch one time. Really hit home how truly brutal war is... For me at least.... But I am glad the stories get to be told (lone survivor, black hawk down. American Sniper)


and I see that wonderful producer and equally talented actor had some good things to say about AS...

https://tv.yahoo.com/news/seth-rogen-michael-moore-slam-145300176.html


----------



## Dleg

I saw American Sniper yesterday. It was a really excellent movie. It's really hard for me to accept the criticisms from the far left on this. It portrayed the situation pretty fairly, as far as I can tell. While the main character never swayed from his convictions that the U.S. is/was doing the right thing over there, other main characters do voice concerns, and the movie very fairly portrays the unsatisfactoriness/futility, I guess, of not being able to do much at all about the situation and brutality over there. I guess some people just can't accept that other human beings in other cultures can truly be that awful, and that it's not just a political correctness issue. There were scenes in there that were extremely difficult to watch - in terms of what the enemy was willing to do, and I don't see how people can't believe that, in light of the recent events with ISIS and such.

And as far as criticisms of the man himself, that just isn't fair and it reflects genuine lack of maturity and worldliness on the part of the people making such criticisms (such as Michael Moore, Seth Rogen).


----------



## matt267 PE

Well put Dleg.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Well put Dleg.


X2. I have a VERY strong respect for anyone serving in any kind of uniform- anywhere. Home or abroad, there is filth everywhere. And on every level, they don't whom they hurt. It's very easy for some leftist yuppie to critique them, or for some politicians to make laws that may sound reasonable on paper but to the boots on the ground are completely insane. And then when they break said rules for sake of their brethren or themselves, they get crucified upside down. Bullshit. Ignorance. Assinine.


----------



## Road Guy

I have no doubt that Moore and Rogans comments are very representative of at least half the people that voted for Barry... Id endorse a major boycott of anything Hollywood, but the thousands if people that go into making a movie don't deserve to be out of work cause they're leads are morons......


----------



## mudpuppy

I don't support Moore, and I respect everyone who fights for us. On the other hand there are two sides to every story. Kyle's estate lost a defamation lawsuit for claiming he beat up Jesse Ventura in a bar, which witnesses on both sides say didn't happen (Kyle claimed he "punched the old man out of his wheelchair"--what honorable man punches a guy in a wheelchair?). So that opens up the door, if Kyle lied about that, what else did he lie about? A war hero yes, but did he really have to resort to making things up to promote himself? Shouldn't what he did stand on its own? He claims he killed two people trying to steal his truck at a Texas gas station, and shot 30 looters from the top of the Superdome after Katrina, none of which anyone has been able to verify.

Don't get me wrong, like I said I support everyone who fights for us. But someone who takes that valor and twists it around for their own personal gain? I think it's disrespectful to the men and women they served with.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't know the full story but Jesse Ventura is not held in very high regard in the military community anymore. There was an effort underway to remove him from the list of SEAL/UDT "ranks". I am not sure if that is a result of the book or something else...


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> Some war movies like saving private Ryan, black hawk down, &amp; probably this one , for me the least, those are movies I only need to watch one time. Really hit home how truly brutal war is... For me at least.... But I am glad the stories get to be told (lone survivor, black hawk down. American Sniper)




We won't be going to see this one. I found a few of the clips from the trailers hit a little too close to home and we usually just generally avoid realistic war movies now days anyway.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE

We're not that lucky


----------



## Dleg

I took my son to see Paddington. It was rated at something like 98% on Rotten Tomatoes, so I think my expectations were too high. It's a solid, but very simple children's movie.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dleg said:


> I took my son to see Paddington. It was rated at something like 98% on Rotten Tomatoes, so I think my expectations were too high. It's a solid, but very simple children's movie.




That's funny. I overheard a conversation between my mom and aunt yesterday where the aunt (who has seen the movie) and my mom (who hasn't, but has talked to a friend that has) talked about how Paddington was more for adults than children. I know nothing about the movie other than that, just humorous to hear your take on it after hearing that convo.


----------



## Dleg

I think an adult can enjoy it, but to me it's primarily aimed at children. Very simple plot, ridiculously shallow "bad guy", and not terribly complex in terms of emotions or character. The blurb on Rotten Tomatoes compared it to The Lego Movie ("it's this year's The Lego Move!"). It most certainly is not.

To be fair, my 11 year old son rated it "very, very good".


----------



## Supe

feardotcom - I have absolutely no clue what the hell was happening in this movie. Yes, I get that some guy was torturing girls and streaming it on the internet, but still haven't quite grasped how the "hero cop" grabs a keyboard, types "feardotcom.com" randomly into the computer (no browser open), and then the bad guy dies after some fuzzy camera work and a bunch of what I guess are female ghosts start flying around?

0.1/5, and the 0.1 is for the girl from Ronin who I still think is kind of cute.


----------



## engineergurl

I watched a bunch of Resident Evil movies this weekend... now I have to figure out which ones and try to start at the beginning or something-it's killing me not knowing what happens after the helicopters show up


----------



## MA_PE

I watched Grown Ups2 yesterday. What a piece for crap for a movie with a lot of well-known cast members.


----------



## csb

Finally saw Million Dollar Arm.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I watched a bunch of Resident Evil movies this weekend... now I have to figure out which ones and try to start at the beginning or something-it's killing me not knowing what happens after the helicopters show up


lusone:

Now we have to get you to play the video games so you know the back-story and to see if they followed correctly.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a bunch of Resident Evil movies this weekend... now I have to figure out which ones and try to start at the beginning or something-it's killing me not knowing what happens after the helicopters show up
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
> 
> Now we have to get you to play the video games so you know the back-story and to see if they followed correctly.
Click to expand...



my hand eye coordination doesn't work for video games, lol


----------



## Road Guy

the first two were really entertaining (IMO) - Resident Evil-- The last one that was basically a cartoon I believe even MIlla couldn't have made me finish that one

I also liked (the $1.25 rental version) of Grown Ups 2- I enjoyed the whole Townie versus Spoiled College Kids theme.


----------



## engineergurl

I apparently watched the third (Extinction) and fourth (Afterlife), so I guess I'll have to go back and watch the first two since the last one doesn't come out until next year (maybe). It isn't very often that a movie will capture my full attention but I actually put my book down while they were on.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a bunch of Resident Evil movies this weekend... now I have to figure out which ones and try to start at the beginning or something-it's killing me not knowing what happens after the helicopters show up
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
> 
> Now we have to get you to play the video games so you know the back-story and to see if they followed correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my hand eye coordination doesn't work for video games, lol
Click to expand...

I doubt that. But yes, the first 2 are really good. They tend to follow the game and it's cool to see some of the same enemies. And of course, there's the infamous "Nemesis Program". :thumbs:


----------



## Master slacker

Finally saw *The Wolf of Wall Street*.







Damn. It was good. Although very few movies top the volume of drugs and sex in this one. Good flick. 4 stars.

Margot Robbie, who played his wife, is quite good except for that accent. Solid 4.5 stars.


----------



## Supe

I've had that in my Netflix queue for a while, guess I better watch it. I just have a problem with every Leo D. movie out there, because he looks like a little kid to me. I can't take him seriously.


----------



## knight1fox3

Good god please no. I mean Arnold is great, but some things should just be left alone in the movie world.


----------



## Road Guy

The creative types are all out of ideas....

I'm gonna go see Hot Tub Time Machine 2 and then call it quits on theatre movies for a long time.... Even Star Wars is gonna be terrible.... I'm done....


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Master slacker

*Babel*...






Good... grief... I don't care what IMDB or RottenTomatoes says, that movie was not that good. The ACTING was good and the STORY was good untiiiilllllll, well, a family in Morocco is attacked and two little kids are alone in the hot wasteland between San Diego and someplace in Mexico. I guess being a dad of small kids has changed me to not like those kind of scenarios. It's not a very happy movie. In fact, it's rather sad. Do not plan to watch again. 2 stars.


----------



## NJmike PE

anyone seen Lucy with ScarJo? I'm kinda intrigued to see it based on the story line, and well, it's ScarJo. Interested to hear some reviews here


----------



## MetsFan

I watched The Fault in our Stars the other day. Man, what a depressing movie. I really didn't want to watch it, but I figured it was fair since I make my wife watch all those action movies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Unless it has bewbs, explosions, or has to do with comic books, I'm probably not going to watch it.


----------



## Wolverine

Throwback Movie Review:

*Sin City*

Oh . . . My . . . Goodness . . . !!!

How did I miss this magnificent paragon of cinematic excellence the first time around? I kept meaning to watch it, but never quite did get around to it . . .until last week.

It has helicopters.

It has explosions.

It has Bruce Willis kicking arse on bad guys with sardonic wit.

It has dramatic pulp-comic dialogue delivered with over-the-top Shakesperian intensity.

It has militant gun-toting prostitutes and even a hooker-ninja*.  A HOOKER-NINJA*! How awesome is that?

I'll go ahead and answer that for you: It's pretty f-awesome!

And for villians, who doesn't universally despise child-slaying-pedophilic-cannibals? it's almost like all you had to say was "Bruce Willis kicks butt on child-slaying-pedophilic-cannibals" and I could stare at a blank screen for two hours and still be entertained.

And finally, it has Jessica Alba dressed out in all her epic glory. Done.

I give Sin City 1 million stars. Best Movie Ever (Bewbs, Explosions, Comic Book, Hooker-Ninjas Category)


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Even Star Wars is gonna be terrible.... I'm done....


WHOA there cowboy. Let's wait until the first trailer is released before bashing a legendary franchise.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Star Wars is gonna be terrible.... I'm done....
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA there cowboy. Let's wait until the first trailer is released before bashing a legendary franchise.
Click to expand...

Three words: Jar Jar Binks (ok, *technically* two words)


----------



## Road Guy

I am afraid SW is going to be like the recent Star Trek / Avengers / (insert any recent movie made like that) / etc all CGI and no soul..


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Star Wars is gonna be terrible.... I'm done....
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA there cowboy. Let's wait until the first trailer is released before bashing a legendary franchise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three words: Jar Jar Binks (ok, *technically* two words)
Click to expand...

Ha. Touche. JJ Abrams will not allow such treachery to be repeated.



Road Guy said:


> I am afraid SW is going to be like the recent Star Trek / Avengers / (insert any recent movie made like that) / etc all CGI and no soul..


Depends if you like those movies or not. In my case, I thought they were great. Unfortunately though realism in movies seems to have been lost and is now artificially created. But even so, if the story line is good, I think it still has a chance. Will be interesting to see how they align with the Ep 7 book, Shadows of the Empire (also a great video game).


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

Is that Tim Tebow?


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Is that Tim Tebow?


It's either him or Chris O'Donnel. LOL


----------



## Lumber Jim

Looks like "Arrow" on Netflix.


----------



## knight1fox3

Lumber Jim said:


> Looks like "Arrow" on Netflix.


Ha ha, that too!


----------



## kevo_55

NJmike PE said:


> anyone seen Lucy with ScarJo? I'm kinda intrigued to see it based on the story line, and well, it's ScarJo. Interested to hear some reviews here




I saw Lucy on the last leg of a plane trip the other day. I must say, it was not very good. I simply got confused on what was going on 1/2 way through the movie.

Plus, there was very little skin shown on the flick too.


----------



## NJmike PE

kevo_55 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone seen Lucy with ScarJo? I'm kinda intrigued to see it based on the story line, and well, it's ScarJo. Interested to hear some reviews here
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Lucy on the last leg of a plane trip the other day. I must say, it was not very good. I simply got confused on what was going on 1/2 way through the movie.
> 
> Plus, there was very little skin shown on the flick too.
Click to expand...

Well that settles it. PASS


----------



## engineergurl

They are advertising a movie that comes out in December? That's just as bad as advertising the next Halo game already


----------



## jeb6294

Finally got around to seeing the latest Transformers movie. It's been a while since it was mentioned here, but from what I remember everyone thought it was about an hour too long.  I would have to agree. Can't complain about the movie...basically just a bunch of explosions and dizzying fight scenes which is pretty much what you would expect, but after a while I started checking to see how much longer it was. And, it was a freebie so I'm not going to complain.

I think Lucy will be next once I get a chance to sit down and watch something. Figure I'll give it a shot since it won't cost nuthin.


----------



## csb

Dexman PE PMP said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Star Wars is gonna be terrible.... I'm done....
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA there cowboy. Let's wait until the first trailer is released before bashing a legendary franchise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Three words: Jar Jar Binks (ok, *technically* two words)
Click to expand...



+152748 LOTR

And damn, KF. Do you need someone to show you how to re-size an image?


----------



## jeb6294

kevo_55 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone seen Lucy with ScarJo? I'm kinda intrigued to see it based on the story line, and well, it's ScarJo. Interested to hear some reviews here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Lucy on the last leg of a plane trip the other day. I must say, it was not very good. I simply got confused on what was going on 1/2 way through the movie.
> 
> Plus, there was very little skin shown on the flick too.
Click to expand...



Ended up watching Lucy the other night. Let's just say that I'm glad it was free...other than whatever 2 hours of my life is worth.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ damn. It looked intriguing too.


----------



## MetsFan

I watched Non-stop last night. It was a typical Liam Neeson flick, but enjoyable.

By the way, I watched it on popcorn time. I hadn't read it earlier, but it looks like it seeds the file while you're watching it? I guess that's the last time I'll be using it.


----------



## MA_PE

what does "seeds the file" mean?


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> what does "seeds the file" mean?


Bit torrent speak. Which btw would be a much safer alternative to PT.


----------



## MA_PE

ok. I'm even more confused.


----------



## Dleg

X2.


----------



## MetsFan

To seed a file means you are uploading the file for everyone to use.

Basically while you're downloading, the program will upload what you've already downloaded to share with everyone else. This way, people are able to download from multiple sources (everyone else uploading or "seeding" the file).


----------



## Road Guy

I found myself with some free time last night and young guns II was on. Man It seemed like I watched this movie very other weekend when I was in high school...

I need to go find the first one, but I remember that adding Christian Slater to the second movie added some good laughs (OK Dave it's your gang!)

Kind of makes me want to take a road trip to New Mexico to see his grave....


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> To seed a file means you are uploading the file for everyone to use.
> 
> Basically while you're downloading, the program will upload what you've already downloaded to share with everyone else. This way, people are able to download from multiple sources (everyone else uploading or "seeding" the file).


Which isn't a bad thing if you're utilizing an anonymous IP address.


----------



## MetsFan

knight1fox3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To seed a file means you are uploading the file for everyone to use.
> 
> Basically while you're downloading, the program will upload what you've already downloaded to share with everyone else. This way, people are able to download from multiple sources (everyone else uploading or "seeding" the file).
> 
> 
> 
> Which isn't a bad thing if you're utilizing an anonymous IP address.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I just don't want to spend the $50-60 a year on a VPN, haha.


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To seed a file means you are uploading the file for everyone to use.
> 
> Basically while you're downloading, the program will upload what you've already downloaded to share with everyone else. This way, people are able to download from multiple sources (everyone else uploading or "seeding" the file).
> 
> 
> 
> Which isn't a bad thing if you're utilizing an anonymous IP address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just don't want to spend the $50-60 a year on a VPN, haha.
Click to expand...

Who said anything about paying for it? :vadar:


----------



## engineergurl

MetsFan said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> To seed a file means you are uploading the file for everyone to use.
> 
> Basically while you're downloading, the program will upload what you've already downloaded to share with everyone else. This way, people are able to download from multiple sources (everyone else uploading or "seeding" the file).
> 
> 
> 
> Which isn't a bad thing if you're utilizing an anonymous IP address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just don't want to spend the $50-60 a year on a VPN, haha.
Click to expand...



You mean those cost money? We just give them away for free at work...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And I'm just here not uploading a thing once the file has downloaded :/


----------



## Road Guy

Man I just walked out of project almanac. My kid took some friends to see it for his bday. Pretty decent story line but it's shot in that terrible first person crappy / shaky camera angle... Felt like I was going to hurl until I got some fresh air.... So now I am at the bar next to the movie theatre waiting for the movie to finish...

Does anyone enjoy that film style ( Blair witch project). Head still fucking hurts....


----------



## Dleg

^I hate that crap. Lazy/cheap filmmaking masquerading as style.

I took my son to see The SpongeBob Movie; Sponge Out of Water. A friend of mine joined us, despite my warnings (he has no kids and doesn't watch Spongebob). It was actually pretty fun - kind of weird and kind of trippy, at times, and definitely better than the show has been for the past 10 years. But definitely Spongebob - don't expect it to not be annoying, although perhaps less than usual on the TV show, and self-consciously annoying when it is.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Man I just walked out of project almanac. My kid took some friends to see it for his bday. Pretty decent story line but it's shot in that terrible first person crappy / shaky camera angle... Felt like I was going to hurl until I got some fresh air.... So now I am at the bar next to the movie theatre waiting for the movie to finish...
> 
> Does anyone enjoy that film style ( Blair witch project). Head still fucking hurts....


I rate that shit right on par with monster movies that show 2 seconds of visible monster, i.e Cloverfield, Godzilla remake, etc.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I saw project almanac yesterday. If you don't mind the rapid camera movement, it was a good movie. It kept moving and had a decent story line.


----------



## engineergurl

I semi-sorta-half watched (I was sitting on the couch reading a book and it was on the tv and I was sort of following along) "The Return of the King".

-I now know where the "my precious" meme came from

-I am disgusted by hobbits feet

-Dumbledorf will always be the best wizard ever no matter what movie he is currently participating in

-Frodo sucked and Sam did most of the work at the end, imo and if I had been him I would have jumped up and pushed him off the cliff

-what the heck were the green ghost things? (this makes no sense)

-Orlando Bloom is hot, even if you is playing a pale a$$ Elf (he WAS an elf, right?)

-OMG could you drag things out any more with cheesy music and facial expressions and fake laughter? The last 45 min could have been done in like 5 min. (well maybe 15)

With all that said I have officially decided Star Wars is most definitely a superior trilogy.


----------



## goodal

-Yes, hobbit feet are gross.

-Yes, Sam did all the work and got no credit.

- Ghost were the souls of lying/baskstabbing warriors from some past war (didn't you read the books)

- Can't comment on hottness of Bloom (Not ghey, sorry), but Steven Tylers daughter was pretty hot.

-Yes, the last movie had way too many closups/music trying to fill the 3 hr time slot.

All that said, LOTR rocks!!!


----------



## engineergurl

goodal said:


> (didn't you read the books)




No.


----------



## Master slacker

engineergurl said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> 
> (didn't you read the books)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

I generally dislike any story that is not at least somewhat feasible. Hence I dislike most fantasy and science fiction (there have been a few that I enjoyed but not many), I think I'm the only kid that hated the Chronicles of Narnia. I don't mind books that are dependent on future technology because there is still potential for us to invent it so then it's feasible. I never even bothered with the Twilight Series when they were all the rage because there is no such thing, nor will there ever be a werewolf (vampires are feasible except in real life they don't live forever, and I do suppose that in the future we may be able to create a genetic hybrid of a human and wolf but there won't be any shifting back and forth and stuff).


----------



## Road Guy

the 3rd LOTR was way better than the 3rd Hobbit.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> *-Dumbledorf *


Fail.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *-Dumbledorf *
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
Click to expand...



ha ha, i missed that


----------



## goodal

Road Guy said:


> the 3rd LOTR was way better than the 3rd Hobbit.




Well there go my plans for this weekend...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I am just going to wait until the Hobbit is all out on DVD and just buy the Blu-ray 3-pack.


----------



## Wolverine

engineergurl said:


> I generally dislike any story that is not at least somewhat feasible.


Magical rings of invisibility forged by malignant non-corporeal entities seeking to gather all evil unto themselves for the purpose of waging intercontinental war = FEASIBLE!

+1247 LOTR


----------



## engineergurl

who da'f is magneto?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

:facepalm:


----------



## goodal

Two words: X and Men.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Isn't that really one letter and two words? Just sayin'


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wolverine said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally dislike any story that is not at least somewhat feasible.
> 
> 
> 
> Magical rings of invisibility forged by malignant non-corporeal entities seeking to gather all evil unto themselves for the purpose of waging intercontinental war = FEASIBLE!
> 
> +1247 LOTR
Click to expand...


----------



## engineergurl

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally dislike any story that is not at least somewhat feasible.
> 
> 
> 
> Magical rings of invisibility forged by malignant non-corporeal entities seeking to gather all evil unto themselves for the purpose of waging intercontinental war = FEASIBLE!
> 
> +1247 LOTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



sigh...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Probably doesn't know who Han Solo is either...


----------



## knight1fox3

Oh she knows who he is alright.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

May be better suited for the Valentine thread...


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Oh she knows who he is alright.




I &lt;3 Harrison Ford. He's like the hottest old guy ever.


----------



## MA_PE

> vampires are feasible


There are a lot of blood-sucking humans in this world. Most are in industry leaders and/or politicians


----------



## Wolverine

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she knows who he is alright.
> 
> 
> 
> I &lt;3 Harrison Ford. He's like the hottest old guy ever.
Click to expand...

I see....






- 100 SW


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Like she said, hot all right.


----------



## engineergurl

"I am Number Four"

A bunch of aliens being chased by monster looking things, there were rocks that glowed, a dog that wasn't a dog and the ending that didn't impress me.


----------



## Road Guy

I am swearing off any more movies for 2015 - except for HTTM2 - but I have to say the trailer to Terminator looked pretty good..


----------



## Wolverine

So did the trailer for the last Terminator movie, which was dog squeeze. Awaiting official EB-review before I spend $12, er, $4.99 on Netflix.

Although i'm certain it will have helicopters, explosions, and killer robots, giving it an automatic 3 stars (stars can be taken away for badness though!)


----------



## jeb6294

engineergurl said:


> "I am Number Four"
> 
> A bunch of aliens being chased by monster looking things, there were rocks that glowed, a dog that wasn't a dog and the ending that didn't impress me.




I could be wrong, but I think that was one of those movies based on some "tween" book series that was pretty popular, i.e. Twilight, other crappy movies aimed at stupid teenagers, etc.

It was watchable (barely), but I think that was a Netflix watch which can soften my opinion of movies since it don't cost nuthin.


----------



## Road Guy

I am not following the I am number four reference?


----------



## Road Guy

watched "the edge of tomorrow" last night on HBO- it was pretty interesting, not worthy of $12 / ticket but for a nice late night evening vedging out on the couch it was worth watching


----------



## engineergurl

jeb6294 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I am Number Four"
> 
> A bunch of aliens being chased by monster looking things, there were rocks that glowed, a dog that wasn't a dog and the ending that didn't impress me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think that was one of those movies based on some "tween" book series that was pretty popular, i.e. Twilight, other crappy movies aimed at stupid teenagers, etc.
> 
> It was watchable (barely), but I think that was a Netflix watch which can soften my opinion of movies since it don't cost nuthin.
Click to expand...



I think you are correct, it was on tv so that's why we watched it, but I'm pretty sure it was a Disney flick or something like that... honestly, the whole movie I was thinking that it was not much different than superman.


----------



## Road Guy

so any 50 shades of ghrey reports?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wife saw it over the weekend. She said it was hands down the worst movie she had ever seen. It also made her horny as hell...


----------



## Road Guy

If the original guy (Charlie Hunnamn) or however you spell his name... Had not backed out the wife would have been first in line...


----------



## Wolverine

If it had been been Ryan Gozzling in the lead, they would have needed to hose down the theater after every showing.

Q: What is Ryan Goslings best performance ever?

A: Second half of "Land Beyond the Pines"

Spoiler Alert:



Spoiler



He dies in the first half of the movie. Gets shot and falls out a window. Splatters on the pavement. It was the only good part of the movie. Except for the fact that you don't have to see him again.


----------



## Dleg

I saw a very interesting Japanese movie a couple of days ago, "The Eternal Zero" (released late last year), about a WWII Japanese fighter pilot who is accused by many of his former comrades of being a coward, because he attempted to survive the war and further attempted to make those who served under his command survive, as well. In the end he becomes a kamikaze pilot, and 60 years later, his grandson and granddaughter are trying to figure out who he was and why he did that (by the way, the granddaughter is H-O-T hot, but the grandson is an effeminate, whiny bitch and I think that was an intentional choice). They interview many of his former comrades to try to get the full picture, and it's a very well done development of the character, through flashbacks as seen through the eyes of dying old men, whose stories gradually shift from portraying the guy as a coward, and then finally as a hero for trying to save as many of their lives as he could. The battle scenes are all CG but extremely well done, and go from Pearl Harbor to the Solomons to the fight for the Japanese homeland, with lots of very accurate renditions of Japanese and American aircraft and tactics. The final scene almost made me throw my beer at the TV, though, but it certainly made me think real hard about what the movie was trying to say.

It's only available in Japanese subtitles, and apparently has been very controversial. Some critics, including Hayao Miyazaki (the Japanese animator that Disney has started importing), as well as the government of China and other neighboring countries, accuse the film of glorifying war and painting too kind a picture of the Japanese military. But the director and original author of the story say that it's a very strong anti-war movie. For myself, not knowing anything before I watched, I picked up the anti-war message.

If you are interested in WWII, and perhaps if you liked Clint Eastwood's "Letters From Iwo Jima", then I highly recommend this movie.


----------



## Wolverine

Clarification: Is the dialogue in Japanese with English subtitles, or the other way around?


----------



## Dleg

Japanese with Engrish subtitles, and not the best you'll ever read (lots of past tense as present tense type errors and such). But good enough to get the point across.

And the word "kamikaze" never appears in the subtitles. You just have to know that is what they mean when they say "special attack force".


----------



## Road Guy

Kind of like in Pearl Harbor when the Japanese pilots try and warn the kids playing baseball to get out of the way as they were about to kill a bunch of sleeping sailors? I yelled bullshit in the theatre when I saw that- based on the Japanese treatment of our military personnel (POW's) I have no doubt they strafed the little kids in all reality......


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Fury". It was pretty good. Reminded me of "Saving Private Ryan" if Tom Hanks had been driving a tank.


----------



## goodal

^ +1. Not sure if it was all possible, but it seemed realistic.


----------



## Road Guy

So the movie sucked, but I rented dumb and dumber to and watched this morning. .. God awful movie but it was filmed in my hometown (Marietta, GA) so it was cool to see my hometown...a friend of mine worked at the funeral home they showed in the movie where they found Harry's old girlfriend.. And tons of other stuff...


----------



## goodal

Dumb and Dumber to: First half was hilarious, second half not so much. Its like they ran out of funny and just filled the last half with random stupidness. I should have stopped watching after they went to the wrong address.

Great lines: "Hello, Harry, Wrong time." "Oh sorry well be back later"

"Whats his name?" "Butthole" " why" "oh yea"

"I traded him straight up my bike for his helmet. Really fast, but kind shaky in the turns."


----------



## Road Guy

A good sign a movie is terrible is on the night before an anticipated snow blizzard it's the only movie left in the Redbox


----------



## jeb6294

Watched one over the weekend that actually surprised me..."The Heat". Cop movie with Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy. Ended up being really funny.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't know what it is about Melissa McCarthy but I just can't fucking stand her


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I can't look at her without seeing that painted up chick from the Drew Carey show.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I can't look at her without seeing that painted up chick from the Drew Carey show.




LOL.


----------



## jeb6294

Girlfriend was over this weekend and hadn't seen it, so she pulled up "Frozen" on Popcorn Time. I almost dumped her on the spot...but then decided to just let it go.

Watched "Gone Girl". Good movie, but that was one F-ed up chick.


----------



## MA_PE

I have never seen Frozen. one side of me says I want to see what all the hub-bub is about. the other side says f' it it's passé now.

I didn't care for the way gone girl ended.


----------



## engineergurl

MA_PE said:


> I didn't care for the way gone girl ended.






I fell asleep before the end of this on the plane this weekend, plan on finishing it up this week.

The past week I also watched "The Judge" (good flick, but pretty predictable) half of "The Hundred Foot Journey" (also plan on finishing this but so far it's been amusing), "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty" (not what I expected), "Citizenfour" (pissed me off but I was also surprised at some parts) and there was another movie I fell asleep to on the plane but I couldn't tell you what it was and don't plan on trying to figure it out, so I guess it doesn't really matter much.


----------



## Road Guy

sadly the only part of the frozen movie that I like is when OLAF is in it...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watched Django Unchained, Borne Legacy and The Giver over the weekend.

If you like the N-word, Django is for you. Overall I thought it was a good flick, but got cheesy towards the end. I would not recommend watching it with anyone under the age of 16.

Borne was disappointing. I love the series, but I just couldn't get into this one.

The Giver is a very Utopia/Distopia view of a possible (although unlikely) future. It shows what would happen if society is rebuilt where history and emotion were scrubbed from the general public.


----------



## Supe

I saw The Giver about two weeks ago. If you read the book as a kid, you will not be a fan of the movie. Doesn't remotely do it justice.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Watched Django Unchained, Borne Legacy and The Giver over the weekend.
> 
> Borne was disappointing. I love the series, but I just couldn't get into this one.


Bourne had it's parts. I thought it was cool to see the clash of the 2 stories unfolding. Taking out the drone was pretty cool. And when he saved the doctor at her "conveniently remote" home.


----------



## Dleg

^I thought the first half or so was outstanding thriller material. But the rest of it didn't live up to the first part.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

jeb6294 said:


> Girlfriend was over this weekend and hadn't seen it, so she pulled up "Frozen" on Popcorn Time. I almost dumped her on the spot...but then decided to just let it go.
> 
> Watched "Gone Girl". Good movie, but that was one F-ed up chick.


Gone girl was way better than I expected. Not a Ben Affleck fan, but the character fit him well.And that girl was f'ed up big time.


----------



## jeb6294

I almost forgot, I also watched the new Robocop this weekend. It was entertaining enough...pretty much get what you'd expect from a movie about a robot policeman (it was a freebie on Netflix which tends to soften my evaluation of a movie).

I did catch a couple throwbacks to the original in there. At one point someone uses the line "I'd buy that for a dollar" and of course "dead or alive, you're coming with me".


----------



## Road Guy

I've been meaning to watch that one.

I was hoping when they killed off Peter Weller in Sons of anarchy that they would have thrown in a RoboCop reference but alas they did not


----------



## Dleg

The new Robocop wasn't bad, but it wasn't the old Robocop, which automatically means that it is inferior.


----------



## MA_PE

they had a Robocop marathon on TV awhile ago. I watched Robocop 1,2, and 3 in succession. Not a bad series but certainly not extremely noteworthy.


----------



## Dleg

No, but Robocop 1 had a certain style to it, in an almost cult-film like manner of extreme yet cheesy violence and quotable lines. The new one is just a re-make, which I find objectionable on the face of it (come on, Hollywood, give us something original!!!!)


----------



## MetsFan

I can't wait for this one... New trailer!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAUoeqvedMo


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ya looks pretty [email protected]!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally managed to see American Sniper and The Imitation Game. Both are pretty good and highly recommended.


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23VflsU3kZE

Ah yes. Where would we be without another natural disaster summer movie.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And that's just another reason why I don't go to the movie theater very often.


----------



## matt267 PE

They need to be hitting that swell at a 45 deg angle.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> They need to be hitting that swell at a 45 deg angle.


that's what bothered you about the movie?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to be hitting that swell at a 45 deg angle.
> 
> 
> 
> that's what bothered you about the movie?
Click to expand...

What do you mean? Everything else seemed legit.


----------



## NJmike PE

good point. never mind


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And Alexandra Daddario is pretty hot too:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

And she gets nekked in True Detective.


----------



## MA_PE

so it was Andrea's fault?


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> And she gets nekked in True Detective.


Google image search complete.


----------



## jeb6294

Uhhh, hello? I've got two words for you....The Rock.

Anything with The Rock in it is bound to be a cinematic masterpiece. Don't think I'd shell out movie theatre money to see it but it definitely looks entertaining enough to watch when it comes out on Netflix.


----------



## engineergurl

jeb6294 said:


> Uhhh, hello? I've got two words for you....The Rock.
> 
> Anything with The Rock in it is bound to be a cinematic masterpiece. Don't think I'd shell out movie theatre money to see it but it definitely looks entertaining enough to watch when it comes out on Netflix.









This "The Rock"?


----------



## knight1fox3

^^^^ LOL!!!


----------



## snickerd3

watched the Fury the other day. i must have missed something from the begining....the movie seemed to not have a plot other than moving a caravan of tanks across germany.


----------



## goodal

It did seem to jump right in didn't it. I thought it was Ok.


----------



## jeb6294

engineergurl said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, hello? I've got two words for you....The Rock.
> 
> Anything with The Rock in it is bound to be a cinematic masterpiece. Don't think I'd shell out movie theatre money to see it but it definitely looks entertaining enough to watch when it comes out on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "The Rock"?
Click to expand...

No...*this* "The Rock"


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Why do tutus come in that size?


----------



## knight1fox3

wilheldp_PE said:


> Why do tutus come in that size?


You're really going to ask that question Wil? With this crowd? LOL


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mike, you will be banned.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do tutus come in that size?
> 
> 
> 
> You're really going to ask that question Wil? With this crowd? LOL
Click to expand...



If you don't make them in that size, then pictures like the one above don't exist. So the question remains...why do tutus come in that size.


----------



## engineergurl

wilheldp_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do tutus come in that size?
> 
> 
> 
> You're really going to ask that question Wil? With this crowd? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't make them in that size, then pictures like the one above don't exist. So the question remains...why do tutus come in that size.
Click to expand...



That isn't a tutu- they look like the same curtains I had in my bedroom growing up...


----------



## Road Guy

Killed 2 hours watching gone girl today- have to say it was pretty good...


----------



## NJmike PE

Took #1 to go see Cinderella today. Was kinda cool daddy daughter moment.


----------



## matt267 PE

How was the Frozen short?


----------



## NJmike PE

Lol, you know...


----------



## Supe

NJmike PE said:


> Took #1 to go see Cinderella today. Was kinda cool daddy daughter moment.






Who cried first?


----------



## NJmike PE

I wasn't crying, I just got something in my eye.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well Mike has to fill the time until Frozen 2 comes out...

http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/12/entertainment/frozen-2-feat/


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Well Mike has to fill the time until Frozen 2 comes out...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/12/entertainment/frozen-2-feat/


F*ck.


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Mike has to fill the time until Frozen 2 comes out...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/12/entertainment/frozen-2-feat/
> 
> 
> 
> F*ck.
Click to expand...

this


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Better start saving for a whole new round of Elsa dolls/costumes/DVDs...


----------



## Road Guy

For frozen too, they should make the movie theaters around 7°, and decrease the oxygen level in the theater so that the movie goers can experiencing the true alpine environment


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "The Maze Runner" last night. Wasn't a bad movie. Definitely in the same vein as "The Hunger Games" with a little "Lord of the Flies" mixed in. Another one of those movies based off a tween book series.

Just popped up so tonight may need to be "Interstellar".


----------



## Road Guy

We thought it was pretty decent- I imagine the remaining movies won’t be as entertaining. Seems that Hunger Games, Divergent, and Maze Runner are all basically the same thing.


----------



## jeb6294

Ended up watching "Snowpiercer" last night on Netflix. I'm not sure I even remember it being in theatres. Had Chris Evans, aka Captain America, and Ed Harris in it but no one else I recognized. End of the world type with a bit of a twist. All the people left in the world are on a train that continually runs a loop that somehow spans the world. Poor people in the back. First class up front. A bit out there, but it was all right for a freebie.


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> Ended up watching "Snowpiercer" last night on Netflix. I'm not sure I even remember it being in theatres. Had Chris Evans, aka Captain America, and Ed Harris in it but no one else I recognized. End of the world type with a bit of a twist. All the people left in the world are on a train that continually runs a loop that somehow spans the world. Poor people in the back. First class up front. A bit out there, but it was all right for a freebie.




I'm sorry, Snowpiercer was one of the worst movies I've ever had the displeasure of seeing. About it's only high point was the fact that it had a train.


----------



## jeb6294

OH. MY. GOD!!!! "Interstellar" was the most bizarre waste of 3 hours ever. I have no idea how this POS got so many stars.


----------



## Road Guy

I think Hollywood liked "Contact" also.... Jodie Foster should have cut a finger off herself after that movie it was so bad...


----------



## jeb6294

I came really close to comparing it to "Contact".


----------



## Supe

I watched "Nightcrawler" last night. I am not a Jake Gyllenhall (sp?) fan, but he played an A grade weirdo in that one. Not bad for a Redbox rental.

Also watched the new Hunger Games Mockingjaybirdfire the other night. By far the most boring, uneventful of the series.


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


> Also watched the new Hunger Games Mockingjaybirdfire the other night. By far the most boring, uneventful of the series.




Did you read the books? That pretty much follows along with how I felt when reading the books. The first one was the best, but the went downhill from there. I've watched all the movies and I'm sure I'll watch the last one just to finish them out, but I'm not expecting the last one to pick up too much from the previous.


----------



## Road Guy

I felt the same way about the last book, I read it one weekend when I was pretty sick. I thought it was pretty dumb way to end the series but I had to finish it just out of curiosity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw X-Men: Days of Future Past. It was ok - nothing special and certainly not worth the movie theater ticket price. I can't help but think that they should have stopped making X-Men movies a long time ago. :deadhorse:


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also watched the new Hunger Games Mockingjaybirdfire the other night. By far the most boring, uneventful of the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the books? That pretty much follows along with how I felt when reading the books. The first one was the best, but the went downhill from there. I've watched all the movies and I'm sure I'll watch the last one just to finish them out, but I'm not expecting the last one to pick up too much from the previous.
Click to expand...



Nope. Only reason I even watch the movies is because Junior begs to see them. And because Jennifer Lawrence is psuedo-hot.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I made the tragic mistake of watching "a million ways to die in the west". I knew it would be bad, but dayum! It was beyond bad.


----------



## Road Guy

there was maybe 3 funny parts? overall just too much Seth McFarland..... or whatever his name is.. I think with a few different cast members it could have been really good.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

The last 15/20 minutes was mildly amusing. My wife said it best, a bad live action knock off of family guy.


----------



## Krakosky

Saw a couple minutes of "Chappie" before falling asleep. My brother and Mr.Krak said it was good but I have my doubts. A robot saying "mommy, daddy" for 2 hours.


----------



## Supe

Ken 3.0 said:


> The last 15/20 minutes was mildly amusing. My wife said it best, a bad live action knock off of family guy.




I thought that movie was called "Ted".

I don't know that I can bring myself to watch "Chappie." Even the commercials annoyed the shit out of me.


----------



## Wolverine

November Man, with Pierce Brosnan, playing a wizened old spy that comes out of retirement to combat the not so bad guys and corrupted good guys.

Full of unpredictable twists and turns, except the opposite of that.

Still, it wasn't BAD-bad, but it was along the lines of Bourne Identity or Taken, where there's a whole lot of cool secret spy arse-whipping, just so long as you turn your disbelief off at the door. Fairly similar, rehashed plotlines.

I mean, seriously, a bunch of dudes in plainclothes running into a shootout in a building and everyone shrugs like "Ok, yeah, that's normal here in MonteKosoSoviStan". How did he know that secret information? Don't ask - he just knew, and now there's a shootout - YAY!

2.5 stars out of 5, with (+) points for explosions, but (-) points for lack of helicopters.


----------



## jeb6294

Finished up "The Hobbit" last night. It was alright. Definitely feels like they stretched the whole thing out way too much...I watched it because I'd already watched the previous ones, but it wouldn't have bothered me too much if I would have skipped it.


----------



## Dleg

^I watched that on a laptop with shitty speakers during our last tropical storm, about a week ago. I wasn't impressed. All I could think, continuously, was how could such a fun book be turned into such a boring, lifeless trudge?


----------



## Supe

Also saw 1342382^2 Ways to Die in the West. Had just about everything I hate in a movie. Charlize Theron with clothes on, an unfunny Family Guy guy, and Liam Neeson with a heavy accent despite being in the wild west, which was TOTALLY deliberate since they made fun of Liam Neeson in an episode of Family Guy for that EXACT reason.

There were a handful of parts I chuckled at just because I'm immature, but that's about it.


----------



## snickerd3

watched the Super Mario Bros movie, the one staring John Leguizamo and Bob Hoskins, with minisnick the other day. He absolutely LOVED the movie


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> watched the Super Mario Bros movie, the one staring John Leguizamo and Bob Hoskins, with minisnick the other day. He absolutely LOVED the movie


Such a great movie! KING KOOPA!!!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This looks good enough to drag me to the movie theater:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe1LrMqURuw


----------



## knight1fox3

Avengers Age of Ultron. EPIC!!! Very good IMO.


----------



## Road Guy

My daughter is pissed that Loki is not in this movie


----------



## Dleg

I thought Ultron was great, too. There was so much going on, that even with watching all the other Marvel movies, I still had to ask some nerd friends about a couple of the characters and references at last night's May the Fourth event.


----------



## Supe

Not a movie, per se, but watched most of the Kurt Cobain documentary on HBO. Not only was the entire thing irritating as shit to watch, but he was far more of an obnoxious, strung-out heroin addict than even I thought possible. For someone people gush over as being so "brilliant", he had the mentality of a five year old.


----------



## Road Guy

So did it smell like teen Spirit?


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


> Not a movie, per se, but watched most of the Kurt Cobain documentary on HBO. Not only was the entire thing irritating as shit to watch, but he was far more of an obnoxious, strung-out heroin addict than even I thought possible. For someone people gush over as being so "brilliant", he had the mentality of a five year old.




I grew up right in the middle of the whole "grunge" thing and I never did like him or his music. Was never sure why everyone thought Nirvana was so great.

"American Sniper" showed up on PT so I watched that this weekend. It was pretty good. I think it's one of those movies that wouldn't have done as well as it did at the box office if some people hadn't made such a fuss about it. Or maybe it just didn't have the same effect on me as other people after being over there (Afghanistan -vs- Iraq).

Also watched "Jupiter Ascending". It was a decent watch too. The premise was a little iffy and no bewbs, but plenty of lasers and explosions. Channing Tatum needs to fire his agent...he looked like a reject from a bad werewolf movie on the Syfy channel.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> So did it smell like teen Spirit?




Smelled like taint.


----------



## Road Guy

We went and saw the avengers yesterday. It was pretty good but all of those type movies are just so much of the same


----------



## engineergurl

jeb6294 said:


> I grew up right in the middle of the whole "grunge" thing and I never did like him or his music. Was never sure why everyone thought Nirvana was so great.


Dave Grohl


----------



## Dleg

jeb6294 said:


> "American Sniper" showed up on PT so I watched that this weekend. It was pretty good. I think it's one of those movies that wouldn't have done as well as it did at the box office if some people hadn't made such a fuss about it. Or maybe it just didn't have the same effect on me as other people after being over there (Afghanistan -vs- Iraq).




I watched Guardians of The Galaxy again last night with my son at home, and noticed for the first time that Rocket is voiced by Bradley Cooper from American Sniper. I think that's awesome - what a versatile actor!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and do you know who voiced Groot?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Vin Diesel.


----------



## jeb6294

engineergurl said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up right in the middle of the whole "grunge" thing and I never did like him or his music. Was never sure why everyone thought Nirvana was so great.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Grohl
Click to expand...

I was going to mention him because I do like Foo Fighters, but decided against it because they're such different styles. Nirvana was grunge and Foo Fighters is, well, good.



FLBuff PE said:


> Vin Diesel.


And probably got paid a butload of money to stand there in a sound booth for 15 minutes to record 32 versions of "I am Groot".


----------



## FLBuff PE

The dialogue fit him perfectly.


----------



## NakedOrangie

I watched Pitch Perfect 2 last night. Score on AMEX for the free screening passes.

The movie was good, not as good as the first, but that's expected of most sequels. The racist jokes were entertaining in the beginning but they started to get old fast. Nonetheless, I'd probably watch it again and still laugh because I'm a horrible person.


----------



## goodal

Started watching the first Pitch Perfect. About half way through and I'm still liking it. Fat Amy kills me.


----------



## NakedOrangie

goodal said:


> Started watching the first Pitch Perfect. About half way through and I'm still liking it. Fat Amy kills me.




If you end up liking the movie, you'll probably want to see part 2 as well.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My wife saw Pitch Perfect #2 yesterday and liked it better than the first. Her and my daughter love the first one and watch it probably once a week.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Dexman PE PMP said:


> My wife saw Pitch Perfect #2 yesterday and liked it better than the first. Her and my daughter love the first one and watch it probably once a week.




What did your daughter think of it? I will admit that there were some parts that are better in the second movie but overall, I guess I just prefer the first?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Daughter hasn't seen the 2nd.


----------



## kevo_55

Went out with the wife and saw Avengers 2.

Loved it!


----------



## Dleg

I'm headed to see Mad Max, Fury (furry?) Road tonight!

I hope it lives up to the hype on Rotten Tomatoes... (98% as of just now)


----------



## cement

I saw it yesterday, and I don't see how it got that rating. Non stop action, but it reminded me of The Hobbit in that is was too much action, one never-ending battle with no plot. Were the ratings because the old ladies got to be action heroes? As I sat there i kept thinking of better ways to spend my time.


----------



## jeb6294

Did you see that Toecutter from the original Mad Max is the villain in the new Mad max?


----------



## Dleg

^I didn't know that.

I enjoyed it, but it made me want to go back and watch Mad Max and The Road Warrior as superior alternatives, at least in my biased memory. The Road Warrior was one of the first R-rated movies I watched by myself, late at night, after my parents got cable in the 80s. The Road Warrior, The Thing, Alien, and Apocalypse Now are probably my favorite movies for the same reason.

I remember being blown away, as a 15 year old or whatever, by the raw violence and craziness of The Road Warrior. Fury Road had some of that, but with a lot less of the character building, if you will, of Mad Max in the other movies. Max was just a tough guy in the new movie, with little else going on. The action was awesome, though, and the villains and cars were great.


----------



## Dleg

Alright, having now had a couple of days to digest the spectacle of Mad Max: Fury Road, and read a couple of good reviews like this one, and learn that there was actually very little CG and virtually everything in it was live action, I want to see it again with the proper mindset. And that would be just enjoying it for the sheer spectacle, the vehicles, and the EXPLOSIONS.

And the FLAMETHROWER GUITAR, ferchristsake! Holy shit!


----------



## Dleg

Oh, and this site is worth checking out for a showcase of some of the awesome vehicles they designed and built for the movie.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg

^THAT is AWESOME.

:bowdown:

:lmao:


----------



## Baconator

blue skies, bouncy things

we just named two awesome things


----------



## knight1fox3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvwUjFTjd8E


----------



## Dleg

^Your link goes to someone's user profile on this site.


----------



## Road Guy

I broke down and rented hot tub time machine 2--- this movie totally sucks but I did laugh several times though....


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I broke down and rented hot tub time machine 2--- this movie totally sucks but I did laugh several times though....


Yeah I rented it a couple of weeks ago. It's off the wall but had its moments. I also rented The Wedding Ringer. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Movie date with Mrs. Ram, off to see Avengers 2 later today.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> ^Your link goes to someone's user profile on this site.


Copy-Paste error. Try it now.


----------



## iwire

28 days later, draft day, lock stock and 2 smoking barrels, trainspotting, Football factory,


----------



## Road Guy

53


----------



## Dleg

knight1fox3 said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Your link goes to someone's user profile on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> Copy-Paste error. Try it now.
Click to expand...

Same thing. :dunno:

Of course, I can't see avatars, so maybe I am missing out on a joke here or something....


----------



## Road Guy

I get the same thing


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I broke down and rented hot tub time machine 2--- this movie totally sucks but I did laugh several times though....




X2. Watched it with a free Redbox rental code this past weekend. The first one was better.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta say Avengers 2 wasn't quite as good as the hype made it out to be (is anyone really surprised)? Fun summer flick but the jokes seemed a bit awkwardly placed during all the fights. Looking forward to Jurassic Park next.


----------



## jeb6294

MA_PE said:


> Yeah I rented it a couple of weeks ago. It's off the wall but had its moments. I also rented The Wedding Ringer. It's pretty funny.




Watched WR a couple weeks ago. I could tell you how it was going to end before it even started, but I liked it.


----------



## jeb6294

So is Avengers 2 fairly kid safe for 9 and 7 (almost 8) year old boys or would I be better off seeing it myself when they're with their mother?


----------



## Road Guy

I think it would be fun, there's a few cuss words and is all fantasy violence is not very much actual gruesome


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Like RG said, a few words here and there, lots of fighting of course, but nothing that will scare kids. I saw a few 8 - 10 year olds in the theater when I was there.


----------



## snickerd3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Like RG said, a few words here and there, lots of fighting of course, but nothing that will scare kids. I saw a few 8 - 10 year olds in the theater when I was there.


Its the fighting that prevents us from letting minisnick watch a lot of things. He wants to try out the new moves he sees in the fight scenes.


----------



## Road Guy

That's just part of being a boy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I took my kids (10 &amp; 8) to see Avengers. I liked it, but I think the first one was better.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Agree Dex. The first one, for whatever reason, seemed much better than the second. I saw that there will be a two part finale. Supposedly the next Avengers movie won't be out till 2018.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I agree that the jokes didn't quite "flow" like they did in the first. They were still funny, but a bit too forced.


----------



## MetsFan

My wife and I saw the Avengers yesterday and both really liked it. I don't think I've been disappointed with any of these Marvel movies.


----------



## NJmike PE

Hey MF, have you ever seen this movie:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0041460/


----------



## P-E

What was that movie about the blind guy?


----------



## snickerd3

our disney stocks have been enjoying the bump thanks to the marvel movie releases


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> That's just part of being a boy


yes but it is me he usually tries the new moves out on.


----------



## MetsFan

snickerd3 said:


> our disney stocks have been enjoying the bump thanks to the marvel movie releases




I was going to buy some last year after the Star Wars announcement, but never did. It's probably not too late, but it would've been a nice bump.


----------



## jeb6294

My sister loved Disney growing up so for Christmas one year I bought her 1 share of Disney stock. The framed certificate is still in her old room at mom's house. That was more than 20 years ago...maybe I should see how much it's work now.


----------



## Road Guy

Saw the trailer for a walk on the woods , looks better than I expected.... May not resonate with people if you have never hiked or back packed but this book was one of the few books I laughed out loud while reading....I highly recommend the book and this movie trailer makes me a rad homesick for the AT.

http://youtu.be/Nx1AMfC-F2g


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cNmMLq9ZrQ


----------



## matt267 PE

^ that actually looks kinda funny.


----------



## NJmike PE

Agreed


----------



## snickerd3

borrowed Guardians of the galaxy from the library. Good music, okay movie. wasn't expecting to have to explain why groot dies to save the others to a 5 yr old...but the potted baby groot dancing at the end was super bute.


----------



## YMZ PE

I hope they make a Kung Fury 2. I want to see more of Triceracop.


----------



## MetsFan

NJmike PE said:


> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cNmMLq9ZrQ




Thor has really acclimated to Earth life.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just watched SW episode IV with NJ #2. Been waiting for this moment for a long time. Of course Mrs NJ. asked, how come you're starting with IV and not I. She got this look:


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL

We got to see Jurassic World this weekend. I was skeptical but it was pretty decent. Hearing that triumphant music again was pretty cool.


----------



## jeb6294

I'm debating whether to take the boys to see Jurassic World. I think Jack is still traumatized from our ride on the Jurassic Park ride at Animal Kingdom when we went to Disney a few years ago. Before we got on we asked one of the operators if it was okay for young kids and he said it was. Apparently he believes young kids think it's hilarious when a giant T-Rex comes out of the wall like it's going to eat you.


----------



## MA_PE

Depends on the kid when it's ok to bring them to scary stuff. IMHO, many people start way too early exposing kids to stuff, but of course they market the stink out of all the toys, etc. to little kids. It's all about sales.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'd be leery of taking kids to Jurassic World. It get's pretty graphic at times and there are quite a few "dino in your face" moments. Have you watched any of the previews Jeb? If not, check a few out, that should be a good indication.


----------



## Dleg

My son went in saying "dinosaurs don't scare me" and came out saying "that was TOO violent".

Me, I would have preferred to see more dismemberments, spurting blood, and entrails. These were all inferred, but not directly shown. That would have made it a better monster movie, which is what it was. And it was pretty decent, too, as one of those.


----------



## Dleg

I watched 'Spy" last week. Pretty funny, and Jason Statham played a hilarious character, and had one of the funniest monologues ever (the one about all the injuries he had).


----------



## YMZ PE

Saw Inside Out in 3D tonight. Wonderful movie, and Lewis Black was hilarious in it. Per the norm with Pixar, even the grown men in our group were tearing up during some of the scenes.

We were worried because our seats were in the second row. But the AMC near our house was recently renovated so there are only 7 rows of seats in the entire theater so even the front row is decent, the seats are big plush recliners, and there's an open bar and real food options. Pretty sweet setup for about the same price as any other theater.


----------



## matt267 PE

We're looking forward to seeing Inside Out. My daughter also wants to see Minions.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "We're the Millers" and "Chappie" over the weekend.

WTM was pretty good...of course, anything that has Jennifer Anniston prancing around as a stripper would be good.

"Chappie" started a little slow but picked up a bit. It was very obvious that it was done by the same people who did "District 9", although I was imagining it to be more "Robocop" than it was.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw an interesting movie the other night on Netflix: The Cobbler. It has Adam Sandler as a NYC shoe repairman who finds out that the antique stitcher in the basement makes shoes magical and allows him to "step into" the lives of the shoes owner. Naturally he gets himself into some shit and has to dig out of it. Despite having Sandler as the lead, it isn't a comedy. It isn't really a drama either. Just a story.

No bewbs, no real hot chicks, no explosions. Still entertaining. 3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Supe

Took junior to see Inside Out on Father's Day (in 2D). Definitely one of the more adult-friendly kids movies I've seen in a while. Was cracking up at various points throughout the movie. I think the closing credits were the best part with some of the "shorts" they included.


----------



## Dleg

We went to see Inside Out last night. I was a little worried it would be too sad, based on comments here (YMZ) and critic reviews, but it wasn't - just little kid type sad, no ultra-depressing death like in "Up". I really enjoyed it - very inventive - what a great way of breaking down how the mind and emotions work. I also enjoyed the fun they had with the concept during the credits, too. My son liked it a lot, as well.


----------



## engineergurl

Dleg said:


> We went to see Inside Out last night. I was a little worried it would be too sad, based on comments here (YMZ) and critic reviews, but it wasn't - just little kid type sad, no ultra-depressing death like in "Up". I really enjoyed it - very inventive - what a great way of breaking down how the mind and emotions work. I also enjoyed the fun they had with the concept during the credits, too. My son liked it a lot, as well.




wait, sombody died in up? THANKS a LOT dleg...


----------



## Dleg

It happens in like the first 5 minutes, so you're welcome!


----------



## engineergurl

Dleg said:


> It happens in like the first 5 minutes, so you're welcome!




lol, The only thing I know about Up is that there is an ADHD dog.


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick took minisnick to see inside out on father day...he wasn't too impressed with the movie. showing kids how to steal credit cards from the their parents and running away


----------



## YMZ PE

snickerd3 said:


> mr snick took minisnick to see inside out on father day...he wasn't too impressed with the movie. showing kids how to steal credit cards from the their parents and running away


Sounds like someone missed the whole point of the movie. That's too bad.


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone else having a difficult time seeing Paul Rudd as an action hero in this ant movie?


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Anyone else having a difficult time seeing Paul Rudd as an action hero in this ant movie?


Yes.


----------



## Supe

I have a difficult time seeing Paul Rudd in any movie...


----------



## Road Guy

The only movie I really like that he was in was this is 40.


----------



## Supe

It was an OK movie only because of Leslie Mann's boobs and next-to-naked Megan Fox.


----------



## YMZ PE

I liked Role Models, but more because of McLovin and Stifler.


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ PE said:


> I liked Role Models, but more because of McLovin and Stifler.




Yeah, that was a good movie... he played a whiney broken hearted dude well.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Can he play anything other than whiney?


----------



## YMZ PE

Oh wait, I just thought of a role that I liked him in.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> Anyone else having a difficult time seeing Paul Rudd as an action hero in this ant movie?




YES. When the extended preview came on before Jurassic World, I thought, "I don't quite buy this at all."

Plus, you know, he's an ageless vampire:


----------



## Road Guy

The main reason that I liked this is 40 is because I am fairly certain I have lived ievery scene in that entire movie. With the exception of the failed business and having to sell my house to pay my bills.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Saw Inside Out in 3D tonight. Wonderful movie, and Lewis Black was hilarious in it. Per the norm with Pixar, even the grown men in our group were tearing up during some of the scenes.
> 
> We were worried because our seats were in the second row. But the AMC near our house was recently renovated so there are only 7 rows of seats in the entire theater so even the front row is decent, the seats are big plush recliners, and there's an open bar and real food options. Pretty sweet setup for about the same price as any other theater.


Mini ble 1&amp;2 went to see this with their cousins today and apparently it rings true with a lot of what we're going through now. Mini-ble1 was affected by it quite a bit since he's the sensitive one and started crying during the movie. I'm ready for them to get out here!


----------



## Road Guy

My teenagers said the same thing about the movie and moving... I was at work but the wife took the three teenagers to see it and they all really liked it....

I am saving my movie budget for terminator...


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> My teenagers said the same thing about the movie and moving... I was at work but the wife took the three teenagers to see it and they all really liked it....
> 
> I am saving my movie budget for terminator... *Star Wars*


Fixt.


----------



## Road Guy

Well thats in the winter movie budget

And by budget i mean, budget some time to see the movie by my damn self....


----------



## knight1fox3

In this area, they just retrofitted a lot of the theaters with these "dream loungers". So it's like a Laz-Boy type recliner for movie seat. Pretty damn comfy. And a little easier to justify the cost. LOL


----------



## MA_PE

we went to a "comfy" showcase theater today and saw Ted2. Classic Seth McFarland. Pretty rough, sophmoric humor but overall I thought it was funny as hell.

The worst part of the comfy chairs is that at the slow/lull parts of the movie it's easy to fall asleep. I was "resting my eyes" a couple of times but the missus always gave me a punch if I started snoring. The huge lunch and several beers before the show didn't help with the drowsiness factor.


----------



## Dleg

I took my kids to see "Max" this weekend. It's basically a Lifetime Channel movie with a dog, some guns, and a few explosions. I wouldn't recommend spending the big bucks on it, unless you just absolutely need some family-friendly movie to go to and you don't want to see "Inside Out" again (I'd recommend Inside Out again).


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm watching "The Interview." It's so stupid I can't stop laughing. I can't believe how immature I must be.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Went and saw minions with the kids yesterday. Watch way too many kids flicks these days.


----------



## matt267 PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Went and saw minions with the kids yesterday. Watch way too many kids flicks these days.


I'm looking forward to seeing that too.


----------



## knight1fox3

LadyFox hasn't seen Coneheads, so that's what's on now. LOL


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> *LadyFox hasn't seen Coneheads*, so that's what's on now. LOL


----------



## engineergurl

We finally watched the first Ted last night. Not bad, though I can't see how they made a sequel.


----------



## MA_PE

engineergurl said:


> We finally watched the first Ted last night. Not bad, though I can't see how they made a sequel.


sophomoric humor never gets old. Ted2 has some pretty funny stuff.


----------



## YMZ PE

matt267 said:


> I'm watching "The Interview." It's so stupid I can't stop laughing. I can't believe how immature I must be.




The Interview had so much potential to be edgy, but never went as far as it could have. For example, the scene where Seth Rogen is about to get it on while the poison patch is on his hand. It could have gone some really weird places, but didn't. I felt like I had comedic blue balls after watching that movie.


----------



## cement

YMZ PE said:


> comedic blue balls


sounds like high school. in a tragic sort of way


----------



## snickerd3

we were going to take minisnick to see minions but then his BFF family called and asked if we wanted to go out on the lake with them. mr snick and minisnick spent the afternoon on the lake tubing and cruising.


----------



## cement

Jurassic World was pretty good. I went expecting dinosaurs and they had dinosaurs! Lots of action, good story line.


----------



## csb

cement said:


> Jurassic World was pretty good. I went expecting dinosaurs and they had dinosaurs! Lots of action, good story line.




I like easily entertained people.


----------



## YMZ PE

Anyone planning to watch Sharknado 3: Oh Hell No! tonight?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

YMZ PE said:


> Anyone planning to watch Sharknado 3: Oh Hell No! tonight?




Sure, just after I poke my eyes out and puncture my ear drums.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick went to see minions this past weekend with the neighbors. They were outside playing when they came in and asked if he could go to the movies with them. Couldn't get more than it was fun out of him about the movie when he got home. so if it ever comes to the drive in, we will go see it as a family


----------



## Supe

The concept was funny at first (Sharknado), two was a stretch, three... must be to keep Tara Reid off food stamps at this point.


----------



## snickerd3

YMZ PE said:


> Anyone planning to watch Sharknado 3: Oh Hell No! tonight?


didn't watch the first one...don't want to watch them out of order you know how that messes up the story.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah...Sharknado is all about the brilliant writing. Don't want to screw up the continuity or anything.


----------



## Road Guy

I dropped my three dependents off at the movies to see minions Sunday and they said it was god awful (&amp;they really liked the other two)


----------



## NJmike PE

This comes out in 2016 and looks really good from the first trailer alone. I'm sure that the release date was planned, so looks like Hillary won't be winning.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CJBuUwd0Os


----------



## matt267 PE

^ that looks pretty good. I just added the book to my wish list. I'll likely start reading it October 31.


----------



## NJmike PE

I didn't even think that there might be a book. I'm gonna order it.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> ^ that looks pretty good. I just added the book to my wish list. I'll likely start reading it October 31.


which one did you order? Amazon has a few of them


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that looks pretty good. I just added the book to my wish list. I'll likely start reading it October 31.
> 
> 
> 
> which one did you order? Amazon has a few of them
Click to expand...

This one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LEWR0SS/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&amp;colid=23XC18FWUL68D&amp;coliid=I1Q9VCYUBKTRXV


----------



## NJmike PE

that's the one I was looking at too.


----------



## Road Guy

What does it matter!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

What does what matter?


----------



## csb

I saw Trainwreck and liked it.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> I saw Trainwreck and liked it.


Autobiography?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw Inside Out. Pretty good stuff which is par for Pixar.


----------



## Road Guy

Went and saw vacation yesterday.. Not too bad... Not too good, definitely had some laugh out loud moments..

What it was missing:

Christina Applegate in a white teddy

Some of cousin Eddies kids making an appearance

And just the general feeling of the original movies... The kids didnt have the same appeal as the previous movies...

And its defin R rated- we took our teenagers and while they laughed there were a lot of things i was a tad embarrassed to be sitting next to them(especially some parts i shouldnt have been laughing at)

If you liked the previous vacations its worth seeing just dont go in with very high expectations..


----------



## csb

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Trainwreck and liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> Autobiography?
Click to expand...



Yes. Yes, it was. I've been banging guys without remorse for YEARS.


----------



## Supe

Watched "The Way" last night. Martin Sheen, Emelio Estevez, and a couple of people you recognize but can't figure out where you've seen them before (e.g. the Dutch guy was the fat rapist from the American "Girl with the Dragon Tattoo", the girl was the crazy old mother in Silent Hill and played Colette in The Salton Sea).

Long story short, guy's son is a "free spirit" who goes to walk the Camino de Santiago, dies a day into it, father goes to get him but opts to walk the Camino himself to spready his sons ashes along the way.

Best words to describe it was "meh". Had pretty high ratings on Amazon, but was categorized as a comedy, which it was not.


----------



## csb

I started The Skeleton Twins last night. I think I need to devote a full evening to watching it.


----------



## envirotex

Animal House never gets old.

Seven years of college down the drain...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Watched Escape Plan a couple days ago. Stallone and Arnie. Pretty good watch if you liked any of the Expendables movies.


----------



## Wolverine

"Moon" with Sam Rockwell:

Could be just me, but I thought it was very good, maybe even awesome.

No explosions, no helicopters, but after the big surprise (which comes pretty early), I thought it was cool to watch Rockwell act his way through "OK, wth do we do NOW?"

Ok, maybe not "awesome", but I liked it.


----------



## Road Guy

Watched 10 minutes kf white house down......


----------



## Ble_PE

Watching The Naked Gun as we speak. "Nice beaver."


----------



## engineergurl

"The Box"

It was an effed up movie that shows up why our world is the way it is.

"The Island"

This one engaged me, plus there was some pretty good chase scenes and explosions.


----------



## knight1fox3

Watching Bond, Quantum of Solace. Lovin' it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watched "Chappie" with the kids. I thought it was pretty good, definitely better than expected.


----------



## Supe

"Jack and the Cuckoo Clock Heart"

Oh, a nice PG movie to watch with junior. Nope, wrong.

Kid is born with a frozen heart. Mother immediately abandons him in the middle of the night. Heart is replaced with a cuckoo clock. If the kid ever falls in love, the heart stops.

-Kid meets a girl. Ensuing musical number contains many adult references, and flowers grow out of the girl's boobs (she's +- 10 years old in the movie)

-Kid has a near heart-attack. Witch who takes care of him after mother abandons him gives him a "tune up", saves him. Witch is friend with a pair of prostitutes, one of whom has a wooden leg. Prostitutes give the kid new clothes they pulled off a dead guy after f'ing him to death (this is in the dialogue of this movie.)

-Bully is in love with same kid as a girl. Picks on the kid until kid's cuckoo clock staps the bully in the eye. Kid goes on the run.

-Kid rides train on the run, where for some unknown reason, Jack the Ripper appears and tries to stab him to death.

-Kid finds out the girl is in the circus, gives her the literal key to his heart.

-Bully shows back up, explains situation to girl, girl doesn't want to risk killing kid by making him fall in love, dejected kid goes home.

-Kid shows up at home, witch/family/friends all dead.

-Girl shows back up, chased after him with the key to his heart. Gives him key, he decides love is more important than life, kisses girl, dies.

Entire movie is filled with f*cked up musical numbers along the way. Movie is French, clearly all high as a f*cking kite when they wrote it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Watched Hercules with Dwayne Johnson. Was not expecting much and received even less than that. I feel sorry for anyone who went to the movie theater to see this movie.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe: Based on your description that movie sounds hilarious. Is it animated?


----------



## goodal

Yup. The whole thing in all its glory is on Youtube. From what little i watched its very well animated, but weirder than Jonny Depp. Not one I'll be watching with the kiddos any time soon.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

MA_PE said:


> Supe: Based on your description that movie sounds hilarious. Is it animated?




Here it is in all its...'glory?'

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irKmszw_XWs


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> Supe: Based on your description that movie sounds hilarious. Is it animated?




Yes. It's not claymation, but has that sort of vibe to it. Hard to describe.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Kinda like the movie, Box Trolls. That movie really creeped me out.


----------



## YMZ PE

Creepy animation is forgivable when it's Tim Burton, but that sounds way too weird. Looks beautiful aesthetically despite the weirdness, much like French people.


----------



## Road Guy

I was upstairs last night and heard all my kids laughing hysterically downstairs, I figured they were watching some stupid kid show, then I learned they were watching Blazing Saddles, I am proud my kids have my same sense of humor &amp; I had to tell them not to repeat any of that movie at school (except for the part about we don't need no stinking badges)

I thought I would need to explain to them that the movie was making fun of the way European Settlers used to treat minorities and that the movie wasn't actually making fun of minorities- to which my kids (teenagers) replied " Were not dumb dad"


----------



## MA_PE

Work work work....how we doing there boys!


----------



## YMZ PE

Goddarnit Mr. Lamarr, you use your tongue prettier'n a twenty dollar whore!


----------



## Dleg

My movie theater was destroyed by typhoon Soudelor......

:sniff:


----------



## jeb6294

The boys were all excited to tell me about the awesome new movie they found on Netflix. It was the Disney movie "The Rescuers". I didn't have the heart to tell them that I watched that movie when I was their age.


----------



## knight1fox3

Never mind that $hit.......HERE COMES MONGO!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Never mind that $hit.......HERE COMES MONGO!


Was that a Shrek reference?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Was that a Shrek reference?


^ :facepalm:



knight1fox3 said:


> Never mind that $hit.......HERE COMES MONGO!


^


----------



## Dleg

Now that I finally have electricity after 7 weeks of not having it due to Typhoon Soudelor, I have had the opportunity to watch some Netflix (because still no cable). And because I was hosting another family in my home that also had no electricity, I watched some stuff I ordinarily wouldn't have. One of those films was "Grabbers". We chose it because of its description: Something to the effect of "residents of a small Irish island must remain intoxicated in order to defend themselves against invading alien life forms, who have an intolerance for alcohol". It was everything you would expect from that description, and more. The effects were great. The story was passable. A notch above the SciFi channel offerings. I only down-rate it slightly because there were no boobs.


----------



## envirotex

jeb6294 said:


> The boys were all excited to tell me about the awesome new movie they found on Netflix. It was the Disney movie "The Rescuers". I didn't have the heart to tell them that I watched that movie when I was their age.


Evinrude. One of my favs...


----------



## Road Guy

I really want to go see "A walk in the woods" book was really good but its getting pretty shitty reviews.. it may just be that most Americans don't really "backpack" and its hard for people to relate?

Wild was a pretty good book but the movie was really botched up....


----------



## snickerd3

haven't seen a movie at the theaters or drive in in awhile. I think Home was the last thing I saw....and that is out on DVD now. There really haven't been too many kid friendly movies this summer.


----------



## cement

saw Everest last night. holy crap are they proud of their IMAX!

I had read the book by Jon Krakauer, Into Thin Air, where he blames the Russian guide Anatoli Boukreev for much of the problems, then I read Boukreev's book, The Climb, which tells a different story.

The movie is closer to Boukreev's telling.

Amazing footage, I don't know how they got it, but it puts you right there. And I ain't never going there.


----------



## Road Guy

I Want to see that one also(but not at imax $$)..

At $35k a pop is everest really for adventurists or just people with money and free time?

Also anyone ever see the pictures of the trash pile at base camp? Really kind of disturbing!


----------



## cement

That's the cheap tour. And add $11k for the permit and $15k for life insurance

The wife once said we need to trek to Everest base camp. I said, if I want to see piles of human feces I would go back to NJ.


----------



## csb

cement said:


> saw Everest last night. holy crap are they proud of their IMAX!
> 
> I had read the book by Jon Krakauer, Into Thin Air, where he blames the Russian guide Anatoli Boukreev for much of the problems, then I read Boukreev's book, The Climb, which tells a different story.
> 
> The movie is closer to Boukreev's telling.
> 
> Amazing footage, I don't know how they got it, but it puts you right there. And I ain't never going there.




I swear when the original IMAX of Everest was at the Denver Natural History Museum (as it was called way back then), we saw it five times. Of course, that was back when IMAX only existed in museums. I remember feeling nauseous during the scene with the ladders.

The piles of trash are super disturbing. I read an Everest book with my kid a few years ago and the destruction from climbing that mountain is huge. People are now supposed to pack out everything they bring PLUS some extra. Never mind the number of bodies up there. Ugh.


----------



## Road Guy

backpacker magazine had an article about the "hike" to Everest base camp, it looked cool, but in every picture there was mounds of trash in the background... You would think they could get a few large helo's up there to remove some of that stuff?


----------



## snickerd3

guess none of them were boy/girl scouts where you leave the area nicer than you found it. Why were people not responsible for taking their garbage back down with them?


----------



## Road Guy

my guess is people pay big bucks to do it and figure its someone else's problem.... I don't think LNT exists much outside the US


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> my guess is people pay big bucks to do it and figure its someone else's problem.... I don't think LNT exists much outside the US




there is very little environmental consideration outside the US on every level


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> my guess is people pay big bucks to do it and* figure its someone else's problem*.... I don't think LNT exists much outside the US


The mentality of most tourists regardless of origin or destination. It's why I hated living in a tourist town and refuse to go back.


----------



## Road Guy

Can you imagine what the people that clean out hotel rooms in Las Vegas see


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Can you imagine what the people that clean out hotel rooms in Las Vegas see




*knock-knock-knock* ... "Housekeeping!"


----------



## Road Guy

They should have made a home alone, Las Vegas


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> They should have made a home alone, Las Vegas


It's called UNLV


----------



## Road Guy

Went and saw a walk in the woods over the weekend.. Was ok, the book is about two guys hiking the Appalachian trail, the movie is about two guys who haven't seen each other in 20 years rekindle a friendship...

Really made me a little homesick to be honest- lots of good familiar scenery..


----------



## csb

I finally saw McFarland, USA , and Up in the Air.

McFarland, USA , made me tear up near the end. It's like Stand and Deliver, but with running.

Up in the Air kinda sucker punched me at the end.


----------



## Road Guy

Yea that movie is really sad all around (up in the air)


----------



## MetsFan

csb said:


> I finally saw McFarland, USA , and Up in the Air.
> 
> McFarland, USA , made me tear up near the end. It's like Stand and Deliver, but with running.
> 
> Up in the Air kinda sucker punched me at the end.


I love all those Disney feel good sports movies and McFarland was no exception.


----------



## Supe

I finally saw American Sniper on HBO. Pretty good flick, and pretty f*cked up at times (the part with the kid and the drill just had me shaking my head at those sick f*cks).


----------



## Wolverine

Finally got around to watching Elysium.

For the fat chicken-out scientist in Interstellar and super-exeskeleton convict in Elysium, Matt has a lot to make up for. Maybe he can redeem himself with The Martian (which at first glance has good reviews).

I will give Elysium an A for some pretty cool sci-fi concepts, like an open top, centripetal gravity-based biosphere in space, and I will also give it an A for helicopters/spaceships, explosions, and super-cool weapons.

Plot, storyline, and acting get a C-.

Seeing Jodi Foster get... spoiler alert



Spoiler



stabbed in the face is definite plus though


----------



## Road Guy

Only made it through about 15 min into that movie....


----------



## MetsFan

Supe said:


> I finally saw American Sniper on HBO. Pretty good flick, and pretty f*cked up at times (the part with the kid and the drill just had me shaking my head at those sick f*cks).




Oh man, you and me both. I got sick to my stomach watching that part.


----------



## knight1fox3

Poor Uncle Eddie...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/news/quaid-taken-into-custody-in-vermont-trying-to-cross-border/ar-AAfiIPc?li=AAa0dzB&amp;ocid=mailsignout#image=1


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Poor Uncle Eddie...
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/news/quaid-taken-into-custody-in-vermont-trying-to-cross-border/ar-AAfiIPc?li=AAa0dzB&amp;ocid=mailsignout#image=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAfiyub.jpg




Thank you for beating me to the punch this morning. Randy Quaid has actually managed to outperform Uncle Eddie in real life. It's spectacularly bad.


----------



## P-E

cement said:


> saw Everest last night. holy crap are they proud of their IMAX!
> 
> I had read the book by Jon Krakauer, Into Thin Air, where he blames the Russian guide Anatoli Boukreev for much of the problems, then I read Boukreev's book, The Climb, which tells a different story.
> 
> The movie is closer to Boukreev's telling.
> 
> Amazing footage, I don't know how they got it, but it puts you right there. And I ain't never going there.


I read both of those, and left for dead about beck weathers and kid who climbed Everest about bear grylls. I liked Bear's and Jon's the best of the four. I came to the same conclusion that it's nuts to go there.

Off to see the Martian tonight.


----------



## cement

^ great book


----------



## P-E

I liked the movie. I'm betting the book was better.


----------



## Dleg

I read the book on the flight from Detroit to Tokyo. It was really good, fast read. I was really wanting to see the movie but I will have to wait until DVD, since our movie theater is still destroyed.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Rewatched Rocky I and II last night for some reason. Probably subconsciously getting ready for the release of 'Creed.'


----------



## MA_PE

Rocky III is my favorite.

"take her to the zoo, Rock"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Rocky III is a fav of mine also. The training scenes in Rocky IV are great also. Hoping Creed isn't disappointing.


----------



## MA_PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Rocky III is a fav of mine also. The training scenes in Rocky IV are great also. Hoping Creed isn't disappointing.


You mean like Rocky V with "Tommy Gunn"? Or "Rocky Balboa"?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Exactly like those :/


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> "take her to the zoo, Rock"


"I put one kid thru college, and the other I put thru a wall..."


----------



## cement

power-engineer said:


> I liked the movie. I'm betting the book was better.


they had to cut some to make it fit for the movie, and dumb it down some. It still was a really good movie


----------



## knight1fox3

Saw the Martian over the weekend. Very good.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Saw the Martian over the weekend. Very good.


Where did you see a Martian? That's cra cra


----------



## knight1fox3

Apparently Matt Damon is a [email protected] martian. Who knew? :dunno: But that explains a lot...


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Road Guy

Watched pitch perfect 2 over the weekend- fairly funny- i prefer fat amy over that other annoying phat chic that made a bunch of stupid movies recently...cant recall her name...

Great cameo by the green bay packers!


----------



## MA_PE

You mean Melissa McCarthy? I too think she's overrated.


----------



## Road Guy

Yes,someone should shoot her in the head!

J/k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

MA_PE said:


> You mean Melissa McCarthy? I too think she's overrated.




Add Amy Schumer to the overrated list.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

And Tina Fay, Kristen Wiig...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ramnares P.E. said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Melissa McCarthy? I too think she's overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add *Amy Schumer* to the overrated list.
Click to expand...

I'd hit that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Melissa McCarthy? I too think she's overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add *Amy Schumer* to the overrated list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd hit that *with a shovel in the face.*
Click to expand...

fixt


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw John Wick recently. If you need to pass some time and like seeing folks get beat up, shot, stabbed plus a couple cute dogs...this movie is for you.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> If you need to pass some time and like seeing folks get beat up, shot, stabbed plus a couple cute dogs...this movie is for you.


I can get this simply by heading over to Newark.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

For those of us fortunate enough not to live/drive through NJ then...


----------



## Road Guy

This has some potential:

http://youtu.be/qUp7Qgimn38


----------



## goodal

Call me sexist, but I find very few (read: zero) women comics actually funny.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On that we agree goodal ^.


----------



## Supe

goodal said:


> Call me sexist, but I find very few (read: zero) women comics actually funny.




The only one I enjoyed was Kathlyn Madigan. Saw her live years ago as the opening act for Lewis Black, and she was funnier than he was.


----------



## akwooly

i find sarah silverman funny


----------



## engineergurl

R.I.P.D.

It was pretty predictable but a good mind numbing cute movie


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The Martian. Not sure if I would have liked the movie as much if I hadn't read the book first.


----------



## Supe

The Babadook. Predictable, but still entertaining.


----------



## MetsFan

Jurassic World.  I felt like a little kid throughout the whole movie.  That fight scene at the end was pretty awesome.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Creed - good movie if you're a fan of the Rocky series.  It's pretty much a complete rehash of the original Rocky movie though.  Glad I saw it using...creative means and didn't pay to see it in theater like I originally wanted.


----------



## Road Guy

finally got around to seeing Jurassic Park 4-- have to say it was just as bad as the last two...

Also I saw a trailer for a sequel to Independence Day? Someone tell me they wont really do that?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Just saw a promo for ID 2. Looks bad to me.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E.

This is what I'm looking forward to seeing. In six months: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rBp6g9criYhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rBp6g9criY


----------



## MetsFan

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Just saw a promo for ID 2. Looks bad to me.


Apparently Will Smith's character died while test piloting an alien spaceship.  I guess he wanted too much money.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bit sick of seeing Will Smith anyway.  After his multiple attempts promoting Jayden I can do with not seeing that entire family for a while.  Hope he doesn't ruin Suicide Squad.


----------



## Road Guy

He probably tried to get them to also sign his kid to play some terrible role and they said no


----------



## knight1fox3

ID4-2 doesn't look too bad.  I was actually relieved that W.S. wasn't in it. 



Road Guy said:


> finally got around to seeing Jurassic Park 4-- have to say it was just as bad as the last two...


What didn't you like about it?  The kids were kind of awful, but the dinosaur parts, soundtrack, and Chris Pratt were pretty good I thought.


----------



## Road Guy

I just thought it was a little hokey, especially the whole, program the dinosaurs brain and such, I guess that was supposed to be something "new" but it was like all the rest, just a re-hash...

Same for all the  Transformers, Superman, X-Men, Avengers, etc...


----------



## Road Guy

I noticed a major hole in the plot for the movie “The Santa Clause 3” over the weekend, in this movie Jack Frost has taken over the role of Santa and has apparently over the years configured the north pole into an amusement park, however it did not appear that Jack Frost, as Santa, had not yet acquired a “Mrs. Clause” as was required in The Santa Clause 2…


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I thought there was a time allowance for the acquisition of said Mrs. Clause...


----------



## Road Guy

it was 12 months in "The Santa Clause 2"


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> it was 12 months in "The Santa Clause 2"


Complains about rehashes... watches all three Santa Clause movies :facepalm:  

Don't ban me


----------



## Road Guy

lol, be glad I am "mobile"

didn't really care for #2 &amp; #3 of those movies either, but this time a year you cant really flip through the channels without one of them being on..

Christmas with the Kranks was pretty good (in terms of Christmas movies) but the book was much better


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This one's for you Mike - two of your favorite things 

Do you want to build a Death Star?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> This one's for you Mike - two of your favorite things [emoji6]
> Do you want to build a Death Star?


She's hot.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> She's hot.


x2


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> x2


It makes me happy that you agree. Thanks.


----------



## Road Guy

"Get Hard" was on HBO last night, have to admit I laughed throughout most of the movie, you chicks will like it, as there is some full frontal penis action


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

So I saw 13 hours this weekend. HFS those men fought off a helluva huge force. Amazing how they called for support and Hitlery did nothing.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Daddy's Home - thought it was absolute crap.  Nothing redeeming in this movie.

The Cobbler - someone mentioned this on here before.  Saw it on Netflix.  Surprisingly good Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## goodal

I've heard only good things about 13 hours.

I saw The Revenant on youtubeonfire this weekend.  I thought it was great.  There were a bit to many dream sequences, but not enough to make it stupid.  The water squirting out his neck was a good touch.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Daddy's Home - thought it was absolute crap.  Nothing redeeming in this movie.
> 
> The Cobbler - someone mentioned this on here before.  Saw it on Netflix.  Surprisingly good Adam Sandler movie.


Probably me.  I saw it a while back and thought it was pretty good.  I did see Sandler was nominated for a Razzie for it though (Worst actor &amp; Worst Duo). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/36th_Golden_Raspberry_Awards


----------



## snickerd3

when is adam sandler not nominated for a razzie...you have to like his sort of humor  (which i do).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ The Cobbler wasn't a comedy.


----------



## kevo_55

ZING!


----------



## Road Guy

I just lol'd...

Watching Red Dawn (original). Just noticed something new for the first time. When the ruskies are at the "Arapaho National Forest Sign" right before they first time the wolverines killed some commies... They ask the younger russian to translate the sign for them, and after watching this scene literally 100 times before, i just noticed that the russian totally made up what he reads and what he reads isnt anything close to whats on the sign...

Sorry just has to share! Check that scene out next time your watching this movie


----------



## knight1fox3

Went and saw Deadpool with LadyFox on our V-day out last night.  A lot of good action scenes, hilarious dialogue, and some epic kill shots.


----------



## willsee

Also took my wife and we both enjoyed it very much.

I'm not a comic book guy so I had to look up some of the stuff afterwards and it made more sense.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw Deadpool last night with Mrs Dex and loved it.  My favorite Marvel movie so far.


----------



## Real_McCoy

Mrs. McCoy and I were about to watch Zoolander 2, but couldn't quite bring ourselves to watch it.

Anyone seen it?


----------



## Supe

I heard it was awful.

Hey @Dexman PE PMP, here's one for you!

http://jalopnik.com/bumblebee-is-getting-a-dumb-explodey-transformers-spin-1759297473


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta say, even as a kid, I never really was a huge Bumblebee fan.  Always thought Optimus was the hands-down favorite...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Supe said:


> I heard it was awful.
> 
> Hey @Dexman PE PMP, here's one for you!
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/bumblebee-is-getting-a-dumb-explodey-transformers-spin-1759297473


Two comments on that article:

1) Sweet! I can't wait for the movie.

2) That author can eat a bag of dicks.  He probably prefers the Notebook...


----------



## Road Guy

my kids are begging to go see dead pool also so maybe this weekend, heard its good!


----------



## MetsFan

How did Bee lose his voice again after the first film?  He talks at the end of it, but then he's back to using the radio for speech in the other movies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Deadpool is definitely an adult movie.  Nekkidness, sex scenes, and a lot of very crude jokes.  Ryan Reynolds was one of the writers/producers, so think of it more like Van Wilder meets Xmen.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MetsFan said:


> How did Bee lose his voice again after the first film?  He talks at the end of it, but then he's back to using the radio for speech in the other movies.


He never really had it to begin with, and it was never explained why he could speak those two lines at the end of the first movie.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ It is definitely an adult movie.  Nekkidness and a lot of very crude jokes.  Ryan Reynolds was one of the writers/producers, so think of it more like Van Wilder meets Xmen.


yep rated R for a reason!  although lots of parents don't care about that sort thing anymore...especially around here


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I let my kids see most movies out there, but it will be a while before I let them see Deadpool.

That being said, I loved it.  Good action, and I love the sarcasm and one-liners.  TJ Miller was a good fit in that movie too.


----------



## jeb6294

We watched it yesterday since we were off for President's day.  Definitely two enthusiastic thumbs up for Deadpool, but there is no way in he!! I would ever take my kids to see it...boobs, lots of language, bodies getting mangled, etc.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> my kids are begging to go see dead pool also so maybe this weekend, heard its good!


Just be advised on the info below.  Had a few friends take their teens to see it as well and were like, umm.....ya not good.  LOL



Dexman PE PMP said:


> Deadpool is definitely an adult movie.  Nekkidness, sex scenes, and a lot of very crude jokes.  Ryan Reynolds was one of the writers/producers, so think of it more like Van Wilder meets Xmen.


----------



## Road Guy

well they are high school kids, so as they tell me, its not like they haven't discussed this stuff before


----------



## MA_PE

but can you really enjoy it yourself with your high school kids sitting next to you?  Let them see it on their own


----------



## Road Guy

watched the Martian over the weekend,  I enjoyed it, was expecting it to be a little dry but laughed a bunch through the movie, not sure how plausible it all is, but since nasa isn't doing much, at least we can route for the fake Hollywood nasa, also it had some excellent music!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The commander'a choice of music was an excellent running joke in the book. I was pretty happy they included that in the movie.


----------



## Dleg

The only real departure from the book was the final journey to the other MAV, which was epic and full of peril and near-death experiences. The movie almost completely skipped over that, like "oh look, we're here!"  1200 miles later...


----------



## Road Guy

so can you really grow potatoes in your own shit?


----------



## cement

mixed with martian soil maybe?  that would be one nasty garden


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## knight1fox3

I liked his methodology for creating condensation as a way to keep the crop irrigated.  Aside from the mis-calculated hydrogen production.  LOL

One of my favorite lines is after he realizes really what kind of situation he's in, he just sits back in his chair, on camera, and goes "[email protected]!"  I mean, what else is there to say at that point?



Ramnares P.E. said:


> The commander'a choice of music was an excellent running joke in the book.


"You know what, no, I'm not going to turn the beat around....I'm just not."


----------



## Road Guy

I would be in favor of taking the money that the millennial's want for their party life in college loans and putting it towards funding the mission to mars, probably get much more ROI


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally got around to seeing Deadpool.  Awesome movie.  Definitely looking forward to the second one with Cable.  Hopefully they keep the 'charm' of this movie now that they're guaranteed to have a significantly bigger budget next time.


----------



## knight1fox3

*3/25/16*


----------



## MetsFan

^^ How much footage are they going to release for that movie?  Every day I see something new come up on my news feed.  I haven't watched anything other than the first couple of trailers, but man, talk about spoilers.


----------



## Road Guy

why don't they just do something that people want to see, like Batman versus Darth Vader?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Superman vs Hulk.


----------



## Road Guy

Did anyone else except me and Jada boycott the Oscars last night? I heard that Jada plays the field so I was trying to "jump" on her movement!

Off course I haven't watched that show in 20 years, but don't tell her that..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I have never watched it before last night.  Decided watching Chris Rock host a #allwhite Oscars would be entertaining, so I DVR'd it.  Only saw about the first hour (with a lot of fast-forwarding), but so far it was pretty good.


----------



## matt267 PE

I did not watch the Oscars. I have no interest. But, I'm looking forward to the BET Awards.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't know why people like to celebrate the awards of millionaires? I wonder what would happen if there was a tv show where all the fortune 500 company CEO's got awards every year and they showed up in their $5K suits and $10K dresses?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I didn't watch it but saw Chris Rock's opening monologue.  Thought his comment to Jada about her boycotting the Oscars was like him boycotting Rihana's panties - they both weren't invited in the first place was particularly funny.


----------



## Road Guy

When I lived in Atlanta It was always in the local news rag magazines that Jada and Will were "swingers" and that they would come to some club that was in some swanky hotel in Buckhead- Chris should have used some of that in the monologue..

I didn't see concussion, maybe its the tom hanks moment of his career where he moved from Bachelor Party to Forest Gump, but I don't think he is "all that and a bag of potato chips" in terms of acting.. I mean most all these movies that win are usually terrible in terms of joe public.. enjoy being a millionaire and have a big cup of shit the fuck up!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Only one post for Fox?   :blink:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Also he's now in the acoustical field and doesn't want to share his gender.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Turkey bacon will do that...


----------



## Dleg

Will Smith whining about not getting and Oscar for affecting an accent in "Concussion" reminds me of Robert Downey Jr.'s character in Tropic Thunder.  "Never go full retard!"


----------



## knight1fox3

I also don't watch them. Once football is over, what's the point of TV? But I thought this was pretty cool:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well that's one way to ruin a good childhood memory:

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/movies/sony-drops-trailer-ghostbusters-reboot-article-1.2551502


----------



## Road Guy

pass, hope it does terrible, looks worse than that horrific dude abides movie


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

This is a friend of mine's daily driver.  I've been hearing about this reboot/sequel for months.


----------



## Dleg

I saw Eddie the Eagle last week.  A very inspiring and fun movie, about something I remember watching when it happened.  

But then I made the mistake of looking the real story up on Google,  and quotes from the real Eddie.  The movie was 90 percent made up.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah i saw that trailer and thought it looked cool and then i looked it up and it (the movie) was like a giant lie...

Kind of like the paul walker snow dogs movie where only one died, but the story the movie was written about only one dog actually survived

Gotta love hollywood/weird!


----------



## roadwreck

Dexman PE PMP said:


> This is a friend of mine's daily driver.  I've been hearing about this reboot/sequel for months.


And here it is





Why God?  Why?


----------



## Road Guy

Gender salary Gap


----------



## matt267 PE

Ghostbusters was my childhood favorite.


----------



## knight1fox3

https://www.facebook.com/ign/videos/10153571339076633/


----------



## snickerd3

unsure about a remake of ghostbusters....


----------



## Road Guy

I can't fucking stand that fat pig Melissa McCarthy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I remember an article a couple years ago that was discussing how American society, in general, is uncomfortable watching fat people kiss and it was based on her show "Mike &amp; Molly".


----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> I can't fucking stand that fat pig Melissa McCarthy


Ha, tell me how you really feel!

I don't mind her.  I actually thought her Spy movie was pretty good.


----------



## Road Guy

From bridesmaids to identity thief she is just annoying as fuck. Even had a hand in ruining the last terrible hangover movie

But i do like the chubby gal that played in the glee movie? Cant recall the name- the one where they sing a capella.. So its just not that she is a pig..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Rebel Wilson.


----------



## knight1fox3

WTH???  There's going to be a Kindergarten Cop 2???  The h#ll is going on in Hollywood?

&lt;smh&gt;

http://www.ign.com/videos/2016/02/16/kindergarten-cop-2-official-trailer-1


----------



## Ble_PE

^Straight to DVD, so they pretty much know it sucks.


----------



## cement

jeebus KF, thanks for sharing?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## MA_PE

It's not a tumor!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Our mom says that our dad is a real sex machine.


----------



## Road Guy

who is your daddy, and what does he do?

lol @ Hollywood.. no ideas..


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dleg

I watched Zootopia last night. It was OK, but nowhere close to the critical hype.  98 percent on Rotten Tomatoes. .. why????


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


>


I will not be seeing that one.


----------



## Road Guy

Dleg said:


> I watched Zootopia last night. It was OK, but nowhere close to the critical hype.  98 percent on Rotten Tomatoes. .. why????


No clue what that movie is?


----------



## matt267 PE

We saw zootopia today.

RG, your kids are too old for you to know that movie.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We are thinking about bringing kids to see zootopia today. If not, maybe in a couple of weekends. Going camping/fishing next weekend.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

knight1fox3 said:


> WTH???  There's going to be a Kindergarten Cop 2???  The h#ll is going on in Hollywood?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2016/02/16/kindergarten-cop-2-official-trailer-1


We all knew hollywood was morally bankrupt, this just goes to prove they are intellectually bankrupt as well.


----------



## Road Guy

Wtf is this shit!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1745960/


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

That has been tossed around for a while.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 PE said:


> We saw zootopia today.
> 
> RG, your kids are too old for you to know that movie.


took minisnick to see zootopia on saturday.   I thought it was super cute.  enough adult humor added in.  I lol several times.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Road Guy said:


> Wtf is this shit!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1745960/


I'll call your Top Gun 2 and raise you a remake of Ben Hur......

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2638144/?ref_=nv_sr_2


----------



## snickerd3

^i'm shocked its a summer release and not closer to easter for ben hur

val kilmer is going to need to get in shape for that one.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

snickerd3 said:


> ^i'm shocked its a summer release and not closer to easter for ben hur


Was originally scheduled for a 2/26/16 release but then got pushed back to August. No reason given.


----------



## Road Guy

not allowed to have anything close to reenactments of the nailing of sweet baby  jesus to the cross around easter, might offend someone


----------



## Dleg

I've only seen a couple of movies lately:  Ratchet and Clank - terrible (had to see it with my son).

Sherpa - saw this on Discovery for "mountain week" or something and it was really good, one of the better documentaries I have seen and - not having known any of what happened the last couple of years on Everest - really surprising.  Very objective, documentary storytelling. But totally not boring.


----------



## Supe

It seems like "The Last of Us" movie progress has stalled and likely won't happen, which really sucks.  At least they're planning a sequel to the game.


----------



## Road Guy

last weekend I was woken up early when the wife went to work at 5 am and couldn't go back to sleep, my kids had rented "The 5th Wave" so I popped it in the VCR    I was expecting it to be like Independence Day, but in actually its more of the typical teenage "action" movie ala Hunger Games, Divergent, etc.. what a waste, wasn't one alien in the whole GD movie..


----------



## NJmike PE

So last Friday night I had a late night standby call where I had to sit at another fire companies house while they were fighting a house fire. I didn't get home until 4 am. Not much else to do except really watch tv and at that hour, there isn't much to pick from. We came across the movie "Grandma's Boy". HFS, that movie was hilarious. It's a Happy Madison movie, but man did it not disappoint.


----------



## mudpuppy

Road Guy said:


> last weekend I was woken up early when the wife went to work at 5 am and couldn't go back to sleep, my kids had rented "The 5th Wave" so I popped it in the VCR    I was expecting it to be like Independence Day, but in actually its more of the typical teenage "action" movie ala Hunger Games, Divergent, etc.. what a waste, wasn't one alien in the whole GD movie..




Ok I'll bite.  You have a VCR??!?


----------



## MA_PE

I watched Minnions on Netflix last weekend.  Iiked it.

Watched the original Die Hard on Mother's Day.  My college grad son had never seen it before.  Yippie Ki Yay MFer.

then we watched a movie called Snitch with the Rock.  I think it was made last year.  Just so-so.


----------



## jeb6294

mudpuppy said:


> Ok I'll bite.  You have a VCR??!?


He uses it to watch his shows on the picture box.


----------



## MA_PE

VCR works great on the 35 in. CRT


----------



## Dleg

A 35 inch CRT weighs probably 125 lbs.


----------



## MetsFan

It's also the only way to play Duck Hunt on the NES


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom!







Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can't wait ^

Car Ramrod rolls again.


----------



## MA_PE

Dleg said:


> A 35 inch CRT weighs probably 125 lbs.


I think it's more, want to come to my house and take it away?  It's a Sony Trinitron, works perfectly and has the Sony stand made specifically for the TV.


----------



## Supe

We had the Sony Wega 36", the last of the cream of the crop tube TV's.  That mother F'er weighed nearly 350 lbs.  Delivery guys about had a coronary going up a single step to get it through a set of French double doors.


----------



## willsee

Supe said:


> We had the Sony Wega 36", the last of the cream of the crop tube TV's.  That mother F'er weighed nearly 350 lbs.  Delivery guys about had a coronary going up a single step to get it through a set of French double doors.


Had a 27" and 36" of this same TV.  Great TV, heavy as shit.


----------



## Dleg

The largest CRT I had was a 32 inch Toshiba, which caused nerve damage in two of my fingers from carrying it into and out of my car once when i had to get it repaired. It also friction burned the carpet in the back of my SUV.  That stupid thing had such narrow, sharp plastic edges on the bottom that the pressure on your fingers or carpet was probably 1000 psi or more.

Modern flat screens are freaking amazing.


----------



## roadwreck

Dleg said:


> The largest CRT I had was a 32 inch Toshiba, which caused nerve damage in two of my fingers from carrying it into and out of my car once when i had to get it repaired. It also friction burned the carpet in the back of my SUV.  *That stupid thing had such narrow, sharp plastic edges on the bottom that the pressure on your fingers or carpet was probably 1000 psi or more.*


We have a 32" LG flat screen HDTV collecting dust that has the same issue.  I need to take it to Goodwill but can't pick it up without assistance.  All the weight is on the front and it's supported by what feels like razor sharp plastic just beneath the screen.  :\

It works and has a great picture, it just can't compare to the 50" we have in the living room and there is nowhere else in the house for a TV that size.


----------



## MA_PE

roadwreck said:


> We have a 32" LG flat screen HDTV collecting dust that has the same issue.  I need to take it to Goodwill but can't pick it up without assistance.  All the weight is on the front and it's supported by what feels like razor sharp plastic just beneath the screen.  :\
> 
> It works and has a great picture, it just can't compare to the 50" we have in the living room and there is nowhere else in the house for a TV that size.


ever hear of work gloves?  just sayin'


----------



## wilheldp_PE

roadwreck said:


> We have a 32" LG flat screen HDTV collecting dust that has the same issue.  I need to take it to Goodwill but can't pick it up without assistance.


Last I heard, Goodwill was no longer accepting CRT TVs.  Nobody buys them, and it costs them money to send the TVs to the e-waste recyclers.


----------



## roadwreck

wilheldp_PE said:


> Last I heard, Goodwill was no longer accepting CRT TVs.  Nobody buys them, and it costs them money to send the TVs to the e-waste recyclers.


The one near us still will (we checked) but there are a number of places that won't.


----------



## MetsFan

Best Buy recycles old electronics for free.


----------



## snickerd3

MetsFan said:


> Best Buy recycles old electronics for free.


not anymore.  They stopped collecting tvs for free like 6 months ago.  I sit a couple cubes down from the lady that does the electronics recycle program.  She used to say best will take up to 36" in the store and anything larger would be part of their pick up service, but now bestbuy doesn't offer those services for free.


----------



## MetsFan

^^ You're right, that's too bad.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Global-Promotions/Recycling-Electronics/pcmcat149900050025.c?id=pcmcat149900050025

I guess I should be glad I took mine a couple of years ago.


----------



## matt267 PE

My town's recycle office will take old TV's free of charge to town residence.


----------



## snickerd3

even our local county electronics recycling drive charged a $15 fee for taking TVs.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

roadwreck said:


> 1 hour ago, Dleg said: The largest CRT I had was a 32 inch Toshiba, which caused nerve damage in two of my fingers from carrying it into and out of my car once when i had to get it repaired. It also friction burned the carpet in the back of my SUV.  *That stupid thing had such narrow, sharp plastic edges on the bottom that the pressure on your fingers or carpet was probably 1000 psi or more.*
> 
> 
> 
> We have a 32" LG flat screen HDTV collecting dust that has the same issue.  I need to take it to Goodwill but can't pick it up without assistance.  All the weight is on the front and it's supported by what feels like razor sharp plastic just beneath the screen.  :\It works and has a great picture, it just can't compare to the 50" we have in the living room and there is nowhere else in the house for a TV that size.
Click to expand...

Put it in the free stuff on Craigslist. And it will magically disappear


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Put it in the free stuff on Craigslist. And it will magically disappear


Put the TV on the curb with a $100 price tag on it...it'll be stolen immediately.  If you put "free" on it, nobody will want it.


----------



## jeb6294

wilheldp_PE said:


> Last I heard, Goodwill was no longer accepting CRT TVs.  Nobody buys them, and it costs them money to send the TVs to the e-waste recyclers.


Which is why people still take them and drop them off after hours.  Calling it a "good deed" but really just letting Goodwill deal with the problem.


----------



## jeb6294

wilheldp_PE said:


> Put the TV on the curb with a $100 price tag on it...it'll be stolen immediately.  If you put "free" on it, nobody will want it.


:true:

I've seen it happen.  Neighbors put out a washing machine for free and it never moved.  Changed the sign to "$100 OBO" and it was gone in a day...not bought, just gone.  Guess if it's free they're afraid it doesn't work.


----------



## Road Guy

just go throw it over a bridge in the middle of the night, its good fish habitat..  

Our city does a E-recycle day twice a year, you can leave anything out front of your house electronic and they make it disappear, they do it for free, I mean they do it with part of my $5,264 property taxes I pay every year   

The bridge method is cheaper..


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He can't pick it up??


----------



## Dleg

Old CRTs make good targets.


----------



## snickerd3

we keep one in garage for when we want to play duckhunt on the NES


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Our city does a E-recycle day twice a year, you can leave anything out front of your house electronic and they make it disappear, they do it for free, I mean they do it with part of my $5,264 property taxes I pay every year


Ours does this too.  Just got rid of all our kitchen appliances this way.  And I'm fairly certain the city didn't have to do much as the junkers got to them first.



snickerd3 said:


> we keep one in garage for when we want to play duckhunt on the NES


WIN!


----------



## Road Guy

Watched this movie Max, about a military dog whose handler dies and then the dog goes to live with the family of the fallen servicemen.
 

At the end of the movie they have a remix of the song "forever young" where they show a montage of all the service dogs that have served in the US military over the years,  if you rent this movie, skip to the end of the movie and just watch the montage, its better than the movie..


----------



## Dleg

^I almost agree, except I would recommend not renting this movie at all.


----------



## Road Guy

true, I should clarify I watched it on HBO..


----------



## Dleg

I finally got to watch The Revenant last night.  Great scenery/photography, true-seeming wilderness life and peril. It seemed like there might have been some deeper, underlying symbology within there somewhere, but for me it was drowned out by the 2.75 hours of misery and blood and gore.  All in all it was just exhausting to watch.  Definitely not family friendly.

It was about half fictionalized but the real story of the Real Hugh Glass is pretty cool, maybe even better.  This is a good read:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/features/real-story-revenant-is-far-867620


----------



## matt267 PE

We saw the Angry Bird movie in 3D yesterday. My daughter liked it. I thought it was OK.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 PE said:


> We saw the Angry Bird movie in 3D yesterday. My daughter liked it. I thought it was OK.


mr snick took minisnick on saturday, in 2d.  Same thoughts.  minisnick liked it, mr snick said it was ok.  not a buy the dvd sort fo movie


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dleg said:


> I finally got to watch The Revenant last night.  Great scenery/photography, true-seeming wilderness life and peril. It seemed like there might have been some deeper, underlying symbology within there somewhere, but for me it was drowned out by the 2.75 hours of misery and blood and gore.  All in all it was just exhausting to watch.  Definitely not family friendly.
> 
> It was about half fictionalized but the real story of the Real Hugh Glass is pretty cool, maybe even better.  This is a good read:
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/features/real-story-revenant-is-far-867620


The book was pretty damn good.  I have no desire to watch the movie.  Caught about 5 minutes of it online and that was enough for me.


----------



## Road Guy

Broke down and saw Captain America the other day after work, holy shit was that movie fucking terrible!   (not joking)


----------



## Dleg

We watched Spectre on blu-ray the other night.  Pretty entertaining Bond flick.  Worth a rental.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw the new Xmen movie yesterday. Wasn't the best of the group, but not the worst.


----------



## MetsFan

Watched The Intern yesterday.  Not a great movie, but had some laughs.


----------



## Dleg

The X-men mostly just made me want to look at my watch and wonder when it was going to end.  

I guess I'm finally coming to terms with the reality of U.S. movie prices, but the new X-Men, more than others, made me realize that I'd much rather just watch at home, than spend $60 on tickets and refreshments, and have to sit in piss-smelling, sticky-floored public theater where you get treated like a criminal (had to go back out to the car to put away my son's iPad, because heaven forbid he might record the movie).


----------



## MA_PE

we watched the 2006 Miami Vice movie (with Colin Farrell and Jamie Foxx) on cable last night.  I'd rate as so-so.  I found it difficult to follow with too much gratutious sex.


----------



## Ble_PE

MA_PE said:


> we watched the 2006 Miami Vice movie (with Colin Farrell and Jamie Foxx) on cable last night.  I'd rate as so-so.  I found it difficult to follow with *too much gratutious sex*.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> I guess I'm finally coming to terms with the reality of U.S. movie prices, but the new X-Men, more than others, made me realize that I'd much rather just watch at home, than spend $60 on tickets and refreshments, and have to sit in piss-smelling, sticky-floored public theater where you get treated like a criminal (had to go back out to the car to put away my son's iPad, because heaven forbid he might record the movie).


I agree with this to some extent.  However, for some of the more blockbuster type movies (i.e. Star Wars), it's still fun to go with a group of friends.  Plus our local theater added the "dream loungers" and a bar.  That makes it a bit more enticing and somewhat easier to justify the added cost.


----------



## snickerd3

we can go to a matinee and for 2 people, get tickets, drinks, popcorn and box of candy for about $16


----------



## willsee

We have stimulus Tuesday here where it's $5.50/ticket + small drinks and small popcorn is $2/each.


----------



## Road Guy

Work gives us 4 AMC tix for our birthday every year, I keep them and use them for myself throughout they year if I want to see something without the herd..(like that terrible captain America movie)  but we typically don't go to many movies as a family anymore except for the ones like Star Wars, we try and keep it to 2-3  a year and spend the money on other stuff, like ski passs..


----------



## Dleg

matt267 PE said:


> We saw the Angry Bird movie in 3D yesterday. My daughter liked it. I thought it was OK.


I forgot to comment on this.  I took my son to see this, too, and thought it was pretty mediocre.  Now they are advertising it as "this year's Lego Movie".  It most certainly is NOT!  The Lego Movie was 100 times a better and more original, interesting movie than Angry Birds, which feels exactly like what it is - an attempt to fit a plot to the mindless game.

Maybe I would have enjoyed it more if I was taking a crap while I watched it, like with the game.


----------



## knight1fox3

Today in Geek History: In 1985, The Goonies was released and truffle shuffled into our hearts forever.﻿ :lmao:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw that just a month or so ago.  My wife had never seen it as a kid so naturally she had to sit through it with me.  Can't watch it now without thinking, damn Samwise Gamgee was pretty young back then.


----------



## Road Guy

hopefully will smiths kid is too old to play in the remake of this movie?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> hopefully will smiths kid has cancer and won't be in the remake of this movie?


Fixt


----------



## Road Guy

Lol- I thought I was the mean one around here


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> I forgot to comment on this.  I took my son to see this, too, and thought it was pretty mediocre.  Now they are advertising it as "this year's Lego Movie".  It most certainly is NOT!  The Lego Movie was 100 times a better and more original, interesting movie than Angry Birds, which feels exactly like what it is - an attempt to fit a plot to the mindless game.
> 
> Maybe I would have enjoyed it more if I was taking a crap while I watched it, like with the game.


Never played the game or watched the movie, nor plan to.


----------



## Supe

You don't know what your dumps have been missing.


----------



## willsee

Saw Civil War last night finally (still sold out even being so long out) and thought it was middle of the road for Marvel Films.


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> hopefully will smiths kid is too old to play in the remake of this movie?


SAY IT ISN'T SO!!!


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

A couple of days late but interesting though: June 6, 1933 the first drive-in movie theater opens.  Anyone have a good drive in story to tell? Saw Star Wars for the first time on one.


----------



## MetsFan

^^ There weren't any in the NYC area for me to go to.  I've been to a couple within the last couple of years, but I think I prefer the movie theater experience.

I watched Spectre last night with my wife. It just seemed to drag on the whole time.  There were a couple of redeeming scenes, so it gets 2/5 stars.


----------



## knight1fox3

Watched "Home" with junior this past weekend (main character voice of Jim Parsons).  It was pretty funny.


----------



## snickerd3

einatlanta PhD said:


> A couple of days late but interesting though: June 6, 1933 the first drive-in movie theater opens.  Anyone have a good drive in story to tell? Saw Star Wars for the first time on one.


had one near where i grew up and there is one in the town we live now.  My best drive in story would be when I closed the car door on my dad's thumb when I got back in the car during intermission.  He thought I had already closed the door and wrapped his hand around frame where both windows were open.  the door completely closed on the thumb.  He had his hand in a bucket of ice for the rest of the movie.  Fractured it.


----------



## Supe

I passed out during "The Good Dinosaur".  It was pretty meh, even as far as kids/family movies go.  

Also, "The Intern" with DeNiro/Hathaway was pretty terrible.  I thought it was going to be funny, but it was just a shitty rom-com.


----------



## Road Guy

Pretty much everything out right now is shit and speaking of shit we watch Zootopia, the movie never pointed out what the actual predators are eating in their "progressive" times?

Next to Captain America Civil War it's the worst fucking movie I've seen in a long time


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Also, "The Intern" with DeNiro/Hathaway was pretty terrible.  I thought it was going to be funny, but it was just a shitty rom-com.


Thanks for saving me the trouble on this one.  I'll skip it.

Some of our friends are ranting about Zootopia as being a "MUST SEE". :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3

I liked it.  I laughed my ass off several times.


----------



## Road Guy

I couldn't get over the concept of predators not eating the other animals that were put on the earth to be eaten (like bunny's, sheep, gazelles, etc.) Were they eating some type of dietary supplement?

Just glad it only cost me $1.39 to watch it..


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> ...Zootopia, the movie never pointed out what the actual predators are eating in their "progressive" times?


Well duh, they ate meat from the store, just like human progressives.  Not animals!

I did not like that movie, either, mostly because it just sucked and was extremely overrated.


----------



## Supe

I watched a clip with the sloth at the DMV.  A coworker and I were in tears, because it reminded us of another coworker to a T.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> I watched a clip with the sloth at the DMV.  A coworker and I were in tears, because it reminded us of another coworker to a T.


Watched it with mini-Ram (he absolutely loves the sound track, damn  you Shakira) and thought there were quite a few laughs.  The sloth DMV scene was definitely one of the better ones.  There were a couple others like the population size of Bunny Burrow clicking over quickly, the whole sequence at the beginning with the bunny parents talking about giving up their dreams etc.  

RG I thought of that exact same problem with the movie.  I think Dleg is right on this one.  If I remember correctly, when the train passes through Tundra there are fish stores etc.  

Saw The Good Dinosaur.  It was ok, definitely not one of Pixar's best.

Saw X-Men Apocalyse (well 1-hour of it) and not sure I'll make it through the entire movie.  So far it's about as good as a steaming pile of crap.  On the bright side it didn't cost me anything so...


----------



## Road Guy

I thought Disney said Fish were friends not Food?

I did laugh at the sloth part I have to admit (until they drug it out too long)


----------



## NJmike PE

I saw that "The Edge" was on last night. I forgot how good that movie was.


----------



## Supe

Wrecked - an hour of Adrien Brody breathing heavily and whining in a car, coupled with 5 minutes of flashbacks.  What a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Dleg

I finally got to see last year's Mission: Impossible movie ("Rogue Nation", I think?)  That was a darn good action flick!  It had a twisty plot, plenty of explosions as well as a hot double/triple agent with some quality side boob.


----------



## Supe

Can't beat quality side boob.


----------



## snickerd3

new owners of the drive in raised the price.  They are getting newer movies but still, family outing to see a double feature for $6 (bring our own food) was great.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Debating whether to see Tarzan or Now You See Me 2. Anyone have a thought on this? Independence day 2 was not bad actually. Went to see it with my daughter last weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3

My vote would be for NYSM 2.  The first one was pretty awesome.


----------



## Road Guy

Reviews for ID2 were bad so I am assuming that means it's a good movie?


----------



## Supe

The last Hunger Games movie was a pretty fat turd compared to some of the others.


----------



## snickerd3

hunger game series and divergent series seem like almost the same thing to me.  repression, rebellion, etc...  I can't stand the actress in the divergent series...too many teeny bopper shows being the whiny selfish [email protected]


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The books for both series were pretty crap too ^


----------



## Dleg

I took my son to see Finding Dory last week.  It was pretty light for a Pixar movie.  Good entertainment, though, if you must see it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> I took my son to see Finding Dory last week.  It was pretty light for a Pixar movie.  Good entertainment, though, if you must see it.


Same here.  Junior's (2.5 yrs old) first movie theater experience.  Movie itself was pretty good, though I contest not as good as the first.


----------



## Dleg

It's hard to match the originality of the first Pixar films.  They've already gone there, so to speak, and it was probably always inevitable that their later films would never seem as good as the first several.  I'm just thankful that they sort of reversed the turn toward excessive sadness, in my opinion, as demonstrated in Up and Toy Story 3.


----------



## Road Guy

Ramnares P.E. said:


> The books for both series were pretty crap too ^


yeah but if it gets teenagers to read then its not "all bad"

I read all three books in one weekend (Hunger Games) was sort of sick and just read them on the couch, they were a quick read, I enjoyed the first two books, but the 3rd one was like a Stephen King book where they ran out of gas on how to write the ending and just sort of through something together..

Also have no desire to see Dory, or Toy Story 4


----------



## Road Guy

So everyone was bored at our house last night and we went and saw Independence Day.  It was almost like one of those old sci fy movies that is so bad that its good (but not actually good).. You know its bad when the best character in the whole show was the weird PhD Scientist Guy (Data from star trek).

I think they would have made more money if they had just re-released the previous movie for everyone to watch again on the big screen..

Also kind of ironic they have a female president, who is a terrible president


----------



## P-E

I was thinking of going to see it.  Don't think I will now.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> So everyone was bored at our house last night and we went and saw Independence Day.  It was almost like one of those old sci fy movies that is so bad that its good (but not actually good).. You know its bad when the best character in the whole show was the weird PhD Scientist Guy (Data from star trek).
> 
> I think they would have made more money if they had just re-released the previous movie for everyone to watch again on the big screen..
> 
> Also kind of ironic they have a female president, who is a terrible president


Except, didn't he die after the alien autopsy in the first movie?


----------



## Road Guy

yeah that was my thought as well, apparently he was put in some type of alien induced coma


----------



## Road Guy

so I guess Hollywood decided they would skip this summer for having "summer blockbuster" movies?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> so I guess Hollywood decided they would skip this summer for having "summer blockbuster" movies?


it's leap year


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

To give everyone some perspective on how bad it has gotten during the summer blockbuster season I pulled some movies that were released in the summer of 1985 (end of May till mid August) to compare......if can call it a comparison anyway:

Brewster's Millions
Rambo: First Blood Part II
A View to a Kill  
Fletch
The Goonies  
St. Elmo's Fire
Back to the Future
Silverado
National Lampoon's European Vacation
Weird Science
Real Genius
Summer Rental
Ghostbusters (re-release)
Teen Wolf


----------



## Road Guy

I would be up for a re release of just about any of those movies instead of whatever garbage they have out there now

one would think that these liberal arts majors sitting around on their apple laptops bitching about their student loans would maybe spend a little of their time coming up with new movie ideas


----------



## MA_PE

Was flipping through the cable guide and saw Uncle Buck was on.  Then I saw it was this:

http://abc.go.com/shows/uncle-buck

WTF?!?! Really??!!??

Thankfully while I googled the program, this came up:

http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/uncle-buck-cancelled-by-abc-1201809381/


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> so I guess Hollywood decided they would skip this summer for having "summer blockbuster" movies?


False.  




Are you sure about that?!  I swear on all that is holy if anyone remakes the Goonies, I'm going off the grid.


----------



## Road Guy

by re-release I meant showing the _original _movie in the theatre (same movie)

&amp; a big "false" to Bourne, we have all seen that movie before (I think 3 times now)


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> so I guess Hollywood decided they would skip this summer for having "summer blockbuster" movies?


Waiting for Bad Moms...Already planning the GNO.


----------



## Road Guy

I have been living that movie for 17 years....


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I have been living that movie for 17 years....


I thought you were living "This is 40"?  LOL....j/k.


----------



## Road Guy

I have put that one (40) to stern....


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Nice Buffett reference.


----------



## Road Guy

I am glad that someone got it


----------



## Dleg

I saw "The Secret Life of Pets" this weekend with my son.  It was better than I thought it was going to be, and better than msot or maybe al of the kids movies so far this year.  But that's not saying all that much...


----------



## MA_PE

I crack up whenever I see the commercial with "Sympathy for the Devil" as the soundtrack for a kids movie.


----------



## Dleg

Went to see The BFG last night (yes, I know I've been seeing a lot of movies lately, I've been forced to).  It was quite a bit better than I expected from the previews, although not fantastic.  I'd rate it about par with The Pets movie, perhaps a little better just because it's based on a Roald Dahl book, instead of a committee-driven commercialized Hollywood script factory (although ultimately, the BFG went through one of those, too).


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Dleg said:


> Went to see The BFG last night (yes, I know I've been seeing a lot of movies lately, I've been forced to).  It was quite a bit better than I expected from the previews, although not fantastic.  I'd rate it about par with The Pets movie, perhaps a little better just because it's based on a Roald Dahl book, instead of a committee-driven commercialized Hollywood script factory (although ultimately, the BFG went through one of those, too).


I am disappointed that movie isn't about the Big Fucking Gun from Doom.


----------



## knight1fox3

wilheldp_PE said:


> I am disappointed that movie isn't about the Big Fucking Gun from Doom.


Glad I wasn't the only one that briefly thought the same. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> 3 minutes ago, wilheldp_PE said: I am disappointed that movie isn't about the Big Fucking Gun from Doom.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I wasn't the only one that briefly thought the same. :thumbs:
Click to expand...

X2


----------



## Road Guy

yes so what is the BFG?  Is that like the HMFIC?


----------



## Dleg

The Big Friendly Giant.  "The BFG" is one of those Roald Dahl kid's books, like Charlie and the Chocolate Factory or The Fantastic Mr. Fox.  I only knew about it because my son's school sent it home with him once to read.  I also thought of Doom when I saw the cover.


----------



## Road Guy

ok fess up, I know someone caved and went to see the new Ghostbusters..


----------



## csb

I'll be going, but I don't think I count because I have a vagina.


----------



## envirotex

Star Trek and Bad Moms...only 2 that are going to get my theater $$$.  Although, I have been watching all of the Bourne movies on SyFy...


----------



## Dleg

I'm not planning on seeing Ghostbusters, but I'm not the "decider" since I do not have a vagina @csb.  It's actually getting decent reviews on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Road Guy

you know I am happy to see the Ghostbusters reboot doing poorly, but I think the "female" hate is a little misplaced.  I would be equally pissed if they rebooted Goonies, Top Gun, Ferris Bueller's Day Off, Breakfast Club, etc..


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> you know I am happy to see the Ghostbusters reboot doing poorly, but I think the "female" hate is a little misplaced.  I would be equally pissed if they rebooted Goonies, Top Gun, Ferris Bueller's Day Off, Breakfast Club, etc..


it's only a matter of time.


----------



## willsee

Dleg said:


> I saw "The Secret Life of Pets" this weekend with my son.  It was better than I thought it was going to be, and better than msot or maybe al of the kids movies so far this year.  But that's not saying all that much...


Wife and son went last night to see this and ended up leaving early.  Wife was bored by it and son was scared of some snake in the sewer (he's 3)


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> it's only a matter of time.


You pipe down!!!


----------



## Dleg

We went to see Star Trek Beyond last weekend.  It was pretty entertaining, better than the last one, anyway.  Still not really the "traditional" Star Trek type of story, though (not enough science in the fiction, to put it short).

I think I would have rather seen it at home on Blu Ray.


----------



## csb

Oh! So I saw Ghostbusters and loved it, as did my husband. It's really well done in terms of nods to nostalgia without being a rehash of the old movie.

I'll admit that I really liked that the costumes for the women ended up being utility jumpsuits. It wasn't forced to be sexy versions of anything. They just got to be people.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## csb

Oh, come on!


----------



## csb

Cheese and rice. I'll have been here ten years next year? Do balloons fall out of the computer?


----------



## Road Guy

you get interesting text messages


----------



## knight1fox3

LadyFox is pretty pumped for this one. @csb


----------



## csb

I'm still holding out for She-Ra's moment in the sun.


----------



## jeb6294

Based on the trailer, WW looks like it could actually be pretty good. Wrong era though isn't it? Looked like it was WW1. Whenever MeTV has the old WW show on, it seems like she is constantly fighting with communists.


----------



## envirotex

Mr. Tex really enjoyed the Hateful 8 until he found out that the Martin guitar smashing scene was for reals...

I thought it was pretty good Tarantino, but not his best.


----------



## Road Guy

so the wife woke me up way too early when she was leaving for work yesterday and I watched about 20 minutes of this before I turned it off:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0427312/

Grizzly Man- the movie about the guy that lived in the Alaskan wild for 13 summers with the grizzly's..and then his last summer was killed and eaten by a new bear..

Watch a few minutes of this guy, the footage he shot is really cool, but I really think there must be something wrong with him? he doesn't seem normal at all..


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> so the wife woke me up way too early when she was leaving for work yesterday and I watched about 20 minutes of this before I turned it off:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0427312/
> 
> Grizzly Man- the movie about the guy that lived in the Alaskan wild for 13 summers with the grizzly's..and then his last summer was killed and eaten by a new bear..
> 
> Watch a few minutes of this guy, the footage he shot is really cool, but I really think there must be something wrong with him? he doesn't seem normal at all..


We've watched that one. Guy was definitely not right in the head.


----------



## knight1fox3

Saw Bourne this past Friday. Pretty much as you'd expect on "been there, done that". But it was cool to see it back on the big screen again. The story line was decent and they seemed to really emphasize on cyber security. They even deleted some govt. emails!  &lt;smh&gt;

Saw a preview for one called "Sully".  Who is being played by Tom Hanks. Looks intriguing.


----------



## Road Guy

I like the one Doctor from Alaska that said the reason the bears didn't eat him sooner is they could sense that he "wasn't right in the head"

My daughter really wanted to go see Star Trek and all her friends had already seen it so being the good dad I am I went and saw it with her.  Has to be one of the only movies I have ever scene that has the worst moment of the movie occur the same time as the best moment, and for me the only good part of the movie was the _Beastie Boys Song _portion..  &amp; without giving it away, the horribly cheesy "solution" that used the Beastie Boys song was the "worst moment"


----------



## Dleg

Agreed.


----------



## MA_PE

I rented Daddy's Home (Mark Wahlburg and Will Ferrel) to watch on a plane last week.  Overall it was pretty funny.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> I like the one Doctor from Alaska that said the reason the bears didn't eat him sooner is they could sense that he "wasn't right in the head"
> 
> My daughter really wanted to go see Star Trek and all her friends had already seen it so being the good dad I am I went and saw it with her.  Has to be one of the only movies I have ever scene that has the worst moment of the movie occur the same time as the best moment, and for me the only good part of the movie was the _Beastie Boys Song _portion..  &amp; without giving it away, the horribly cheesy "solution" that used the Beastie Boys song was the "worst moment"






Dleg said:


> Agreed.


You know you can already pre-order the DVD for the new star trek movie on amazon.  Mr snick mentioned it while he looking for something else...I asked are you sure, it just came out in theaters. he said yup


----------



## Dleg

If movies nowadays just went straight to BluRay, 4K download, or some other form of HD home delivery, I'd gladly do that over going to a theater, for most movies anyway.


----------



## envirotex

^^^Sean Parker had that idea.  It is called Screening Room.  For something like $50, you can download the movie and watch it.  The movie industry squashed him, for now...I think it will come back around.  It has some big name supporters including Spielberg and Peter Jackson; Star Wars and LOTR unite!


----------



## Dleg

Well, think of all the high schoolers and parolees who would be out of work if they shut down the theaters and stopped selling $6 cokes.


----------



## MetsFan

Hmm, I still like going to the movie theatre.  I know I can't replicate the imax screen at my place with 24.7 surround or whatever.  

We watched Star Trek on Sunday and I thought it was pretty good.  Then we watched the older ones on my 60" and I thought to myself, "damn, I want a real home theatre".


----------



## jeb6294

Clearly, you guys are all doing it wrong.

You need to get a copy of the movie schedule and compare screen times. If you do it right, you can see 2 or 3 movies on one ticket.

As one of those high school kids who used to work at a movie theatre, the biggest thing we were worried about was selling food because almost all of the ticket money went straight to the production company. If someone came in and saw 3 movies on one ticket, we couldn't care less as long as they were getting stuff at the concession. At the end of the night, they would check sales -vs- tickets to calculate how much $$$/person you sold so it actually helped our ratio. The only thing better were the random weirdos who would come in just to buy popcorn and then leave...no movie, just popcorn.


----------



## snickerd3

^our theater sells garbage can size bags of popcorn for non-movie going consumption.


----------



## Dleg

I loved going to movies until I moved here to Fairbanks.  While I admit that the IMAX picture and sound exceed that of my modest "home theater", that's not the case in the other 15 theaters and the whole thing smells like piss, and I'm out $45 to $80 for a 2D flick for 4 people in that environment.  F that.  IMAX would run me $80 just for the tickets, so well over $100 if the family all wants snacks.  If I go to blockbuster (yes Faribanks still has one) I'm out maybe $4.50 and can get whatever we want for snacks as well as adult beverages in my own home.


----------



## Road Guy

I really miss blockbuster, this whole redbox thing just sucks unless you can pick up the movies mid week during the day

similar to the library thread, we buy a lot of DVD's from 2nd Charles for $3.00 bucks and then either resell them or throw them away..

Whats funny is I bought an old TOP GUN to let the kids watch it and the sound is just god awful, you have to turn the volume way up when people are talking and then when the soundtrack kicks in you get your ears blown off..


----------



## Dleg

^I need to pick up the anniversary edition of Top Gun on Bluray and watch it again. I haven't seen it in probably 25 years.  I think I saw it at least 4 times in the big Denver cinema of the time (The Century I think? 70mm with DTS!) back when it was released.


----------



## Road Guy

We recently got some good outdoor furniture (end of season sale since they now have the snow blowers out) and I want to get one of those inflatable outdoor movie screens and projector.  Someone here had one of those?


----------



## Supe

Friends down the street from us have one and seem to like it.  I see it propped on their front lawn every so often, so it must get some use.


----------



## envirotex

They used to be a lot more expensive, so we built our own with PVC and sheet...I have seen some on Amazon for less than $200 now, though.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I saw some on Amazon for $150..

Just have to get a projector then...

We have an oversized back porch that would be great for outdoor movies and football games- the family isn't sold yet but screw them if they don't know how to enjoy themselves...


----------



## matt267 PE

Saw Pete's Dragon today. The kid's parents die within the first 60 seconds of the movie.

Overall, my daughter and her friend liked it. I though it was a good kids movie.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Saw Pete's Dragon today. The kid's parents die within the first 60 seconds of the movie.


Dude!  Spoilers!


----------



## matt267 PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dude!  Spoilers!


It's ok. You can see it coming the second the movies starts.


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 PE said:


> Saw Pete's Dragon today. The kid's parents die within the first 60 seconds of the movie.
> 
> Overall, my daughter and her friend liked it. I though it was a good kids movie.


is disney the company that redid pete's dragon?  THat is usually their MO


----------



## FLBuff PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dude!  Spoilers!


I'm fairly certain there is a dragon in it, and a kid named Pete.


----------



## Road Guy

So has anyone endured the sausage fest movie yet? I try and stay away from those personally...


----------



## Supe

I've heard it was really funny, but then again, there are a lot of people that actually find Seth Rogan funny..


----------



## willsee

Heard it was more of a "WTF" movie than anything.  Not WTF in a good way though but like WTF did I just watch.  It was not recommended.


----------



## kevo_55

Can't you say that about all of Seth Rogan's movies?


----------



## Road Guy

The only way to make me laugh at Him

Is if you chained him to a wheel chair, set him on fire and rolled him down a hill....


----------



## willsee

kevo_55 said:


> Can't you say that about all of Seth Rogan's movies?


I liked Superbad, 40 year old virgin, and Knocked Up


----------



## knight1fox3

willsee said:


> I liked Superbad, 40 year old virgin, and Knocked Up


+1. Zack &amp; Miri Make a Porno was funny too.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Superbad was definitely my fav out of those three.  40 year old virgin was good too.  I didn't like Knocked Up quite as much but that could have had more to do with Katherine Heigl than anything...


----------



## Road Guy

Seth Rogan is like a white Denzel Washington- basically plays the same character in any movie... He's almost as bad as that chic from ET...drew something....


----------



## Dleg

We went to see Kubo and the Two Strings this weekend.  Until almost the end of the movie, I was getting more and more impressed, thinking this was going to make it to my top 10 animated movies list, but then the end ruined the whole thing, and we all left with a distinct feeling of having been let down by a crappy ending that was either pasted on by the producers because they thought the original was too difficult to understand, or they just ran out of money and said "figure out a way to end it in less than 5 additional minutes."


----------



## Supe

Superbad was OK, but Rogan didn't star in it.  Same for 40 YOV.  I thought Knocked Up and the Porno one were terrible.  So was "This is the End".  Katherine Heigl? also sucks.


----------



## Road Guy

he is better when he is just a side character..


----------



## knight1fox3

I wonder if this will be any good. First one was creepy as hell, but I was a lot younger when I saw it.


----------



## MA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I wonder if this will be any good. First one was creepy as hell, but I was a lot younger when I saw it.


what was the first one?


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> 15 hours ago, knight1fox3 said: I wonder if this will be any good. First one was creepy as hell, but I was a lot younger when I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was the first one?
Click to expand...

This is a remake of IT isn't it?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MA_PE

^ I guess I don't know that.  but I suppose a scary clown is a scary clown


----------



## knight1fox3

It's going to be a rehash of Stephen Kings IT

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

IT still scares me...that's why I like it!  The book however is 1000x scarier/creepier than the movie


----------



## Road Guy

I don't do movies with clowns or spiders


----------



## knight1fox3

So you weren't a fan of Arachnophobia then? :dunno:

NOPE


----------



## snickerd3

stop!!!!  I watched that movie once and had the heebie jeebies for weeks!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> stop!!!!  I watched that movie once and had the heebie jeebies for weeks!!!!


Me too! I still have a difficult time watching that. Those weren't CGI spiders either! Blah!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> Me too! I still have a difficult time watching that. Those weren't CGI spiders either! Blah!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


dude i have had a spider larger than a quarter (almost size of half dollar) fall down from the ceiling vent in the bathroom, land on my right shoulder then run across the front of collar bone and down the left arm before I could swipe it off me.  Saw it dangling on its silk but the brain didn't  register WTF was going on until after landed and scurried....


----------



## Road Guy

The next person to post any scene from that movie is going to force me to


----------



## NJmike PE

any chance that we can move Matt's last post to after RG's above mine?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> The next person to post any scene from that movie is going to force me to


now that's a ban hammer


----------



## Dleg

Not a spider...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I watched Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation on Amazon Prime video the other day.  It was a really good dumb action flick.  I think it is better than the original Tom Cruise MI movie.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally got around to seeing The Green Mile.  Pretty good movie, fairly accurate with regards to the source material.  I liked some of the dialog changes between the book and the movie - made sense.  Not sure what took me so long to finally see the movie but definitely glad I did.


----------



## willsee

Just watched Sicario.  Didn't get all the hype for the movie.


----------



## Road Guy

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Finally got around to seeing The Green Mile.  Pretty good movie, fairly accurate with regards to the source material.  I liked some of the dialog changes between the book and the movie - made sense.  Not sure what took me so long to finally see the movie but definitely glad I did.


That is one of the few movies that was almost spot on from the book, Was that also the book that was released in batches? like 5 chapters at a time?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> That is one of the few movies that was almost spot on from the book, Was that also the book that was released in batches? like 5 chapters at a time?


That's the one RG.  Apparently King didn't want folks immediately turning to the back of the book to spoil the ending so he released it in parts.


----------



## Road Guy

His book about the one armed former contractor that moves to the beach is pretty good as well.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> His book about the one armed former contractor that moves to the beach is pretty good as well.


Duma Key?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

@knight1fox3  @NJmike PE


----------



## Supe




----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> @knight1fox3  @NJmike PE


opcorn:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> :wanker:


fixt


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> We recently got some good outdoor furniture (end of season sale since they now have the snow blowers out) and I want to get one of those inflatable outdoor movie screens and projector.  Someone here had one of those?


Hey, that was me! I recommend getting the screen on a frame. Then there's no annoying blower sound. I can show you which one we bought.


----------



## envirotex

The Huntsman is worth a rental.  Mostly because of Chris Hemsworth's really big axe.


----------



## Road Guy

Oh behave....

So I was stressed out and couldn't sleep last night. Watched the batman / superman movie.... Worse than "under cover brother". Smh......


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Oh behave....
> 
> So I was stressed out and couldn't sleep last night. *Watched the batman / superman movie*.... Worse than "under cover brother". Smh......


That should have put you straight to sleep.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Watched Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind.  Was actually a really good movie.  I was definitely a bit confused by the first 10-15 minutes or so and was really tempted to dump it but was definitely worth the watch.


----------



## Supe

Is it worth watching if you can't stand Jim Carrey?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It was a completely un-Carrey-like performance.  I think it's worth watching, unless you can't stand Kate Winslet either.


----------



## Road Guy

Weird, I watched this movie the other day that really reminded me of something that happened in my childhood..

 

I was a senior in HS and this kid from the bad part of town moved in and started putting the moves on my girlfriend, so obviously I rough him up a bit, and then he doesn’t get the message so I am out riding dirt bikes with my friends at the beach and I find this asshole leaning in on my girlfriend and some of her friends beach campfire, so we try and scare them by riding our motorcycles around their camp fire, the dude then has the nerve to try and assault me, naturally I fight back with some karate skills I learned for defense, we kick the guys ass, and then (this may have been over the top) rode our dirt bikes over their boom box as we head out to enjoy our peaceful bike ride, at night, on the beach..

 

Later this guy just wont leave well enough alone at our annual Halloween party ( that we hold for charity) he is still trying to move in on my girl and in the process tries to ruin our custom costumes by putting water on them. Later we catch up to him and are giving him a good ass whipping when this old guy sneaks up on us and gives us some sucker punches allowing him to escape..

 

Long story short he and his man friend challenge us to a fight and he ends up winning with some illegal kick to the face kick (which I clearly remember the rules to the fight saying “no kicks to the face”) but anways….


----------



## Dleg

Been sweeping the leg again, huh?


----------



## knight1fox3

NICE!!!


----------



## MetsFan

A bit off topic, but still related to movies... I pre-ordered the Civil War 3D version back in June from Target.  I got the shipping notice a week ago and noticed they had changed my pre-order to the regular version with no notice.  Not only are they sending me the wrong copy, but they are also now all sold out of the Target exclusive version with the free month of Marvel Unlimited.  1st world problems...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just started watching Stranger Things (Netflix original series).  It's pretty good so far.  I'm hoping it doesn't go the "Fringe" route and devolve into complete nonsense.


----------



## snickerd3

Watched Nacho Libre for the first time this weekend.  WOW...


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Just started watching Stranger Things (Netflix original series).  It's pretty good so far.  I'm hoping it doesn't go the "Fringe" route and devolve into complete nonsense.


I really liked the whole season.  I think its still follow-able by the end.

Watched the new Jungle Book movie this past weekend.  I thought it was pretty well done.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm 3 episodes in.  Would binge watch it but watching with my wife so I have to wait for her.  In between I'm watching Season 2 of Daredevil.


----------



## snickerd3

binged watched all 4 episodes of Better Late than Never yesterday.  Laughed to the point of tears during some of them.  

I highly recommend if you missed them on TV.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Watched the new Jungle Book movie this past weekend.  I thought it was pretty well done.


We watched this as well and I agree. It was a good movie and the kids (especially mini-ble1) really liked it.


----------



## Wolverine

Two movies last weekend, both of which surpassed my low expectations:

1. 10 Cloverfield Lane

2. London Has Fallen

Two stars each just for having good, quality helicopters and explosions, plus one star each for not sucking as bad as I thought they would, ... and what the heck, I'm in a good mood so I'll throw them each an extra half star, for a grand total of 3.5 stars out of 5.

Cloverfield is what it seems to be, then it's not, then it is, kind of a psychologically unnerving thriller, and then, AW HELL No, what is THAT, oh geez!?  At the end I was thinking, well, that wasn't TOO bad.

London Has Fallen gives us a stubbly-shaven King Leonidas punching people in the face, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Watched Skiptrace - Jackie Chan movie.  Pretty generic plot with some bad acting.  The worst of it all was seeing how slow Chan is compared to his 'glory' days.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

All done with Stranger Things (it's freaking fantastic) until the next season.  Finally jumped into Breaking Bad to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Dleg

I went to see Deepwater Horizon this weekend.  It was pretty tense, and a pretty simple, straightforward movie.  No preaching, virtually nothing about the environmental impacts. Just the events leading up to the blowout, and then the actions of the crew leading to the abandonment of the rig.  Definite blame-laying on BP, however, but this is based on the final investigation results, so fair enough.  Although I doubt that the BP guy played by John Malkovich was as sleazy and evil as he was played.

As a former oil field worker, who worked offshore for one of the companies portrayed in the movie, I found it a particularly harrowing portrayal of the hazards and risks common to everyone who does that work. But even for me, the technicalities of what was happening to cause the blowout were difficult to follow, and I wonder what someone with no oilfield background would think.  It might be a little confusing, to say the least.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah that movie looked like a whole lot of meh... Will catch it on cable later, same as Sully.... Just not worth paying theatre prices to see....

Anyone catch Westworld on HBO? Looks pretty intriguing &amp; has some

Quality staff...


----------



## jeb6294

It's not out yet, but I'm gonna have to break down and watch a chick movie.

They're in Cincinnati filming something called "Mercy". They were looking for people with cruiser/touring type motorcycles to use for a biker bar scene. Apparently they liked my "look" and my motorcycle because I got a message through Facebook asking if I could do it. Checked the movie and it has Ellen Page (Juno, X-Men movies) and Kate Mara (House of Cards, The Martian, Shooter) in it so it was a legit movie so I said sure.

We ended up being there from 7pm until just after midnight. In the scene, they are sitting at a table in the bar. I'm three tables away but the way the cameras were set up, it looks like there may be a decent chance that end up on screen. The first hour or so was us sitting around while they messed around with props and lighting. Once they started shooting, it was us trying to look like we were doing the usual stuff you'd do at a biker bar without making any sound...no talking, no clinking glasses...they add all that after the fact. The second part was filming them as they were walking to the bar. When they were rearranging for the shoot, they wanted my bike up front on the sidewalk, so at the very least, it should get some screen time.

From the description, it sounds like it's nothing I would ever watch, but I'll definitely have to now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> *Yeah that movie looked like a whole lot of meh... Will catch it on cable later, same as Sully*.... Just not worth paying theatre prices to see....
> 
> Anyone catch Westworld on HBO? Looks pretty intriguing &amp; has some
> 
> Quality staff...


This.  I can't justify paying exorbitant theater prices to see garbage.


----------



## MA_PE

jeb:  A star is born!  I hope your bike doesn't run off to Hollywood on you.


----------



## knight1fox3

Who knew EB.com had so many potential movie stars!


----------



## Wolverine

I am in the Stevie Ray Vaughan video "When The House is a Rockin'", about 2/3 of the way through, for precisely the exact amount of time it takes the camera to pan left to right, about 0.15 seconds.  See - THERE!  The guy in the back of the crowd wearing the forest green shirt?  Random partying guy #17?  That's me.

Nailed it.


----------



## jeb6294

I discovered that a lot of it is just being lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time. When they filmed them walking down the sidewalk towards the bar, they decided they wanted a couple "bikers" sitting on their bikes outside. There were three of us standing there but they picked the first two. They're right there when they turn the corner so they should definitely make it into the movie. It was funny though. I had been talking to one of the guys and he liked to think he knew all about this movie making stuff so he tried to come up with his own "act" when they came around the corner. Director went over and told him he was just supposed to stand there.


----------



## Road Guy

Remind us when this one comes out... Maybe you can get a screen shot of the bike?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

When they shot War of the Worlds with Tom Cruise, they used a bunch of humvees and stuff from the Virginia Army National Guard.  They also wanted soldiers to drive them, so that scene where all of the military equipment is rolling out to go fight the aliens, that's all Virginia Guard soldiers and equipment.  There were about ten of them from my unit in there, ten trucks, and a handful of drivers from my unit (can't remember how many).  I was not in it, but I did authorize the use of the equipment as the commander that those humvees came from.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0407304/trivia?item=tr0775253


----------



## Wolverine

Movie related - so my local county school system put out a notice that there had been some Creepy Clown threat/rumors going around and that, although they believed it to be a hoax, they still take any threat seriously and would be vigilant on the Creepy Clown issue.

So I quizzed my high school age son about it that night and offered up my theory that this was just a clever advance marketing campaign for the remake of Stephen King's "It".

He says, "Duh, Dad, I don't mean to burst your bubble, but we already guessed that."  And bingo, I am officially _*old*_.

But then I did some surfing and Stephen King swears it's not his doing.

Then I did some more surfing and read about how actor Bill Skarsgard came up with a new approach to Pennywise the Clown that completely creeped the directors out.  So he's it.

Now he's starting to creep me out:


----------



## Road Guy

anyone over 5 Ft tall that steps on my property in a clown suit his Halloween is getting a 22 short  to the leg


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## snickerd3

saw ms peregine's home for peculiar children this weekend....still not sure if I liked it or not.  it definitely has tim burtons touch, but i dunno....maybe it's weird because helene boheme carter ( a tim burton usual) wasn't in it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Was it true to the book? ^


----------



## snickerd3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Was it true to the book? ^


not a clue, never read the book.


----------



## Road Guy

is that the one that had the toy child?


----------



## snickerd3

not in the movie...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> is that the one that had the toy child?


No.  Ms Perigrine's home for peculiar children is about caretakers (ymbrynes) that take care of peculiar (gifted) children - children with special powers.  The ymbrynes and children exist in a time loop hiding from wights and hallowgasts.


----------



## Dleg

I went to see Sully this weekend.  I really didn't want to go because I thought it looked boring, but my wife made me.  It was actually really good.  Clint Eastwood did a good job of keeping the pace up and highlighting the whole witch hunt thing which I didnt' even know had happened to the poor guy.


----------



## mudpuppy

Dleg said:


> I went to see Sully this weekend.  I really didn't want to go because I thought it looked boring, but my wife made me.  It was actually really good.  Clint Eastwood did a good job of keeping the pace up and highlighting the whole witch hunt thing which I didnt' even know had happened to the poor guy.




It was a good movie, but from what I've read about it the witch hunt part was vastly overplayed to make the movie more dramatic.


----------



## Dleg

Yeah, I kind of wondered about that.  In this anti-government age, it's become so popular to portray any "bureaucrat" as a mean-spirited person on a power trip, when the vast majority are just doing their job and want to see people get the best of the deal in the end.  

If that's the case, then someone should follow up with a witch hunt movie about the NTSB guy who was wrongly accused and had his life ruined by a hollywood director in the name of making a story about someone else more exciting.


----------



## Flyer_PE

^Sullenberger requested (it was honored)  that the real names of the NTSB people not be used in the film for that very reason.  After an accident, the NTSB people are going to go over everything and everybody with a microscope.  The idea isn't to persecute the pilot but rather to figure out what exactly happened and see what, if anything, can be done to keep it from happening again.  This incident stands out just for the fact that it was pretty spectacular and the pilot was still alive to be interviewed.

I don't think there was any disagreement among the aviation community that putting that plane anywhere other than the river would have resulted in mass casualties.


----------



## Dleg

I went and googled it, and now I have lost a lot of respect for Clint Eastwood for dramatizing the story at the expense of the NTSB investigators.


----------



## Road Guy

Happens all the time and probably to people a lot less deserving, for example the characterization of the Army Ranger Captain in Black Hawk Down was also seriously butchered by Hollywood, and they used actual names, when in the real story and the book they portrayed him as making the best decision available for his men.


----------



## Flyer_PE

The cold hard fact is that nobody is going to pay $8.00 (closer to $20 if you want popcorn and a pop) and spend 90+ minutes watching a movie that is really true to life.  Based on a  true story does not mean that what you are about to see is what actually happened.  In the case of the Sullenberger movie, US Airways flight 1549 hit a flock of geese shortly after takeoff and wound up in the Hudson river due to a really smart split-second decision by the pilot.  Pretty interesting stuff to people like me but the entire flight lasted 6 minutes.  They have to do something to make the other 84+ minutes of film interesting to watch.


----------



## Supe

Flyer_PE said:


> The cold hard fact is that nobody is going to pay $8.00 (closer to $20 if you want popcorn and a pop) and spend 90+ minutes watching a movie that is really true to life.  Based on a  true story does not mean that what you are about to see is what actually happened.  In the case of the Sullenberger movie, US Airways flight 1549 hit a flock of geese shortly after takeoff and wound up in the Hudson river due to a really smart split-second decision by the pilot.  Pretty interesting stuff to people like me but the entire flight lasted 6 minutes.  They have to do something to make the other 84+ minutes of film interesting to watch.


They could have just kept him airborne for an hour.  Kind of like how they shift a 6 speed transmission 32 times in the Fast and Furious movies.


----------



## Road Guy

I got sucked into watching Noah last night (couldn't sleep)  all I can say is...... WOW.. I didn't know they had rock monsters to help Noah build the Ark, I must have fell asleep in that part of Sunday School..That defin would have made church more interesting as a kid..


----------



## MA_PE

I rented the female remake of Ghostbusters the other night.  I give it a meh.  Some of he flashback stuff (like the stay puff marshmallow guy) was pretty funny.  I'm on the fence whether or not it was worth the $3 rental fee.

Westworld discussions prompted me to rent the 1973 movie.  I haven't watched it yet, but I hope it lives up to my recollections of seeing many years ago.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Road Guy said:


> I got sucked into watching Noah last night (couldn't sleep)  all I can say is...... WOW.. I didn't know they had rock monsters to help Noah build the Ark, I must have fell asleep in that part of Sunday School..That defin would have made church more interesting as a kid..


Of course they had rock monsters.  The movie was based on a true story and you saw them with your own eyes right there on the screen.  I can't believe they didn't cover that in Sunday school.


----------



## knight1fox3

Flyer_PE said:


> Of course they had rock monsters.  The movie was based on a true story and you saw them with your own eyes right there on the *green *screen.  I can't believe they didn't cover that in Sunday school.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg

We went to see "Arrival" this weekend.  A very good sci fi movie, probably a little too cerebral for most movie goers.  Excellent reveal of the alien ships and finally the aliens themselves.

The best part is that you can start off any description of the movie with "A cunning linguist...."


----------



## willsee

Saw Dr. Strange on a day off last week.  Good movie, good visual effects.  Reminded me of Inception with the buildings bending.


----------



## Road Guy

was forced to watch "central intelligence" last weekend . I give it 3 out of 5 "mehhs"

but in other news we got our Rogue One tickets for Christmas Day last night......


----------



## Dleg

Nice.  I haven't decided if we'll fight opening weekend, or wait until the crowds die down.


----------



## Flyer_PE

We're definitely waiting for the crowds to die down.  Might still spring for the theater with the recliners and reserved seating though.


----------



## Road Guy

That's what we reserved so we know which seats we have - the 11:00 show was only $38 for 5 of us...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer_PE

^That's a damn good price.  The last movie we did that for cost more than that for just three of us.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah we hit the early shows cause they are so cheap before lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> was forced to watch "central intelligence" last weekend . I give it 3 out of 5 "mehhs"


Yeah, it wasn't great. At least I was watching it at home so it was free. The Rock and Kevin Hart together could/should have been really good, but it almost seemed like the movie was a high school AV project.


----------



## Road Guy

It was funny at first but then just turned really creepy... I think the wife just liked seeing the rock with his shirt off most of the time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

I want to see it in IMAX here, but that runs $20 a person.

Edit - Rogue One.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah we don't spend that kind of money on a movie


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> yeah we don't spend that kind of money on a movie


Especially after I read that 90% of the "Imax" theatres aren't really Imax.


----------



## knight1fox3

jeb6294 said:


> Especially after I read that 90% of the "Imax" theatres aren't really Imax.


:blink:


----------



## jeb6294

True IMAX is on 70mm film. Most of the theatres advertised as being IMAX are actually IMAX Digital...not the same thing.

http://www.slashfilm.com/qa-imax-theatre-real-imax-liemax/


----------



## Dleg

IMAX is actually a lot bigger (taller) than the traditional, so-called 70mm cinema film:


----------



## MA_PE

I recently rented Bad Moms and Sausage Party to watch during air travel.  Between the two movies I don't believe I've heard the f-word so much in my life.  I thought both flix were pretty funny and parts of both had me LOL.  I'd watch them a again.  Sausage Party was certainly "different".  Because it's an animated film of sophomoric humor I can easily see this being watched by kids that IMHO are too young to be exposed to this level of sexual humor but that's society today.

If you can't beat 'em you might as well join 'em.  Check out both movies if you're a fan of stupid humor.


----------



## Dleg

I've been wanting to see Sausage Party since it came out, but I can't really get away from the kids in my house, so I just don't bother watching anything like that anymore.


----------



## Road Guy

So no porn on the 70" plasma tv?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

I suffered through the Netflix movie Ridiculous 6, it was like a bad SNL skit that never ended...


----------



## knight1fox3

HFS Rogue One was F great!


----------



## JHW 3d

knight1fox3 said:


> HFS Rogue One was F great!


Just got back from the late showing of this. Mistake... I think I fell asleep at least 10x, so of course I'm going to have to see it again now.

Still trying to wrap my head around Le Chiffre playing a loving father.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Saw Rogue One yesterday. They (disney) did a nice job tying it together with episode 4. I was very impressed.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Saw Rogue One yesterday. They (disney) did a nice job tying it together with episode 4. I was very impressed.


Really enjoyed that ending. Didn't see that coming at all...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

knight1fox3 said:


> 1 hour ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: Saw Rogue One yesterday. They (disney) did a nice job tying it together with episode 4. I was very impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoyed that ending. Didn't see that coming at all...
Click to expand...

Exactly. I thought they were going to go another way briefly.


----------



## knight1fox3

The earlier today we watched New Hope. Pretty cool to see the "new" associations.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

They tie in nicely


----------



## knight1fox3

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> They tie in nicely


----------



## Dleg

We saw Rogue One over the weekend, and on IMAX.  Not sure that was worth it, but the last IMAX movie we saw was The Force Awakens, so might as well.

I enjoyed it quite a bit.  I think I will wait for the blu-ray before watching it again, as opposed to TFA which i saw at least twice in the theaters.  Rogue One was really good, but for some reason not "I need to see this again ASAP!" good.


----------



## Road Guy

were going Christmas day, so far haven't heard any "spoilers" but I would think with this one being "new" there wouldn't be too much to spoil...


----------



## Master slacker

I watched "Elf" yesterday for the millionth time.


----------



## jeb6294

knight1fox3 said:


> HFS Rogue One was F great!


Started to watch it the other day at home but the quality wasn't great so I'll probably take the boys to go see it one day next week since we're all off school/work.


----------



## leggo PE

I watched most of "The Intern" two nights ago (missed a few parts in the middle, but saw the beginning and end). I liked it!

The night before that, I watched "National Treasure" for the first time ever. It took me well over an hour into that to realize that I mistaken this movie for "Night at the Museum", which I had not seen (and still haven't, three days later). I kept wondering why they were stealing the Declaration of Independence and LEAVING the museum, when I thought they were going to be wandering around the Museum of Natural History with kids and having things come to life. I was very confused for most of the movie, before my friend pointed out my mistake.


----------



## Road Guy

We finally saw Rogue One Sunday, Have to say its always nice to see a star wars film in the theatre, but in all honesty, what "made" the movie for me was the last 30 minutes or so of the movie.  

Don't get me wrong it was good, maybe just all the new characters but it just seemed really slow until the end.  Like everyone else said the tie in at the end is the best and the final scene was really great. I think that made the whole movie for me..


----------



## thekzieg

We saw Rouge One yesterday, and I thought it was thoroughly Meh. Not nearly enough character development to make you care one way or another what happens to these people...and some of the strategic plot points in the movie just don't make any logical sense whatsoever. Not really impressed. But obviously, it was fun and I didn't hate it either. Just very meh.


----------



## Road Guy

did anyone else notice the "younger version" walking down the street of the guy that Obi Wan had to slice his arm off in the Cantina from Episode IV?


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> We finally saw Rogue One Sunday, Have to say its always nice to see a star wars film in the theatre, but in all honesty, what "made" the movie for me was the last 30 minutes or so of the movie.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it was good, maybe just all the new characters but it just seemed really slow until the end.  Like everyone else said the tie in at the end is the best and the final scene was really great. I think that made the whole movie for me..


This is pretty much exactly what I thought of the movie, as well.

Overall, I thought the second half of the movie was much better than the first half, but maybe that's also just me getting excited for the battles between the fighter jets.


----------



## leggo PE

I also watched The 36th Chamber of Shaolin over the weekend. For someone who never considered herself a fan of kung fu movies, I would highly recommend this one! The choreography in the fights alone makes it worth it. In fact, the plot itself isn't so important, but the fights and just kung fu moves in general that are done are incredibly impressive.


----------



## Supe

Took Junior to see Assassin's Creed since she is obsessed with the games (always from watching me play).  I was glad they didn't cheese it up like they did some of the other video game based movies (e.g. that dumpster fire known as Prince of Persia).  That said, there was not enough action/historical time, and the movie was basically a two hour introductory prequel.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Star Wars, Kung Fu flick, Assassin's Creed...and I'm here watching The Secret Life of Pets with my 3 year old.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> The Secret Life of Pets


That was a fun movie. We all liked it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Definitely fun.  Watched it twice already. Moana is probably next in the list.


----------



## matt267 PE

We watched "storks" and "miss peregrine's home for peculiar children" today.

At the end of storks, my 9yo daughter declared that she wants a baby. Luckily she remembered she has a 5 month old sister. She's happy with that for now.

Miss peregrine's home for peculiar children is a tim berton movie. I'm not sure what she thought of it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Miss Peregrine was a huge disappointment.  The movie was a horrible adaptation (and condensation) of the three books.  On the other hand, Ms Peregrine was pretty hot...


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Miss Peregrine was a huge disappointment.  The movie was a horrible adaptation (and condensation) of the three books.  On the other hand, Ms Peregrine was pretty hot...


Ahhh, Eva Green.

I'm not sure who's more overrated - Tim Burton, or Johnny Depp.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> I'm not sure who's more overrated - Tim Burton, or Johnny Depp.


Both?


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "The Accountant" last night.  I gotta say, I liked it.  Not your typical action movie.  Had a couple twists at the end.  I think the first one is supposed to be the "big OMG" moment, although I saw it coming.  There's another good twist at the end that I did not see coming, but left me smiling.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Continuing the kids movie trend I've been on, watched Moana with mini-Ram.  Pretty good but certainly not very original.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I thought Moana was like a bad remake of Hercules but with better graphics...

The only redeeming part of the movie for me was the crab..


----------



## Dleg

On the artwork side, Moana really nailed the look and feel of the tropical Pacific.  Really made walking out of the theater into the dark and snow difficult.


----------



## snickerd3

anyone seen that Hidden Figures movie yet?  The previews looked interesting.


----------



## Dleg

I went to see it last week.  I thought it was very good, with a pretty uplifting racial/gender equality message (as well as embarrassment at the "way things were").  The Fairbanks audience erupted in applause when it was done, and this isn't what you would call an enlightened place, typically. And apparently the movie's depiction of people and events was mostly true, unlike other movies which I have enjoyed, only to find out they really falsified a lot of stuff to make better entertainment (Eddie the Eagle, Sully).  I recommend it.


----------



## Road Guy

I really want to see that movie too, its just not the kind of movie I need to see in a theatre, but will defin check out once its available on DVD, HBO, etc...


----------



## snickerd3

i basically just wanted to know if it was worth pulling a Mommy needs some alone time so she is going to the movies this afternoon sort of thing.


----------



## envirotex

snickerd3 said:


> i basically just wanted to know if it was worth pulling a Mommy needs some alone time so she is going to the movies this afternoon sort of thing.


do it anyway.  mental health days are always worth it.


----------



## Dleg

It's a decent family film. too.  My 13 year old son is just now sort of becoming aware of society, and this movie raised a lot of questions for him and some good discussion afterward.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw Sing with mini-Ram instead of going out with the wife to see Hidden Figures as intended.  It's tolerable mostly due to the catchy sound tracks used.


----------



## MetsFan

We saw Sing too, but regretted it a couple of days later when all my 2 year old was saying was, "Oh my gosh, look at her butt".


----------



## snickerd3

Haven't seen sing yet, but the damn Sing toys from the happy meals are annoying as hell.


----------



## MetsFan

snickerd3 said:


> Haven't seen sing yet, but the damn Sing toys from the happy meals are annoying as hell.


You mean you don't like "don't you worry 'bout a thing" and "yeah, piggy power" every 2 minutes?


----------



## snickerd3

those two exactly!!!!!  if left on, my sneezes and coughs are enough  to trigger them too.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't have any plans to go out to see a movie (in the theatre) until Star Wars VIII


----------



## Dleg

I rented "Middle School" (something something something else)with my son the other night on Prime.  What a crappy kid's movie.  My son liked it, but I wished it had been an actual Bluray disc so I could have taken out of the player and snapped it in half, to prevent anyone else from being inflicted with that pain again.  Now I'm not saying the Diary of A Wimpy Kid movies were all that wonderful, but at least the characters and shenanigans were believable, and it approximated the hell of middle school in a manner that I found recognizable.  "Middle School (somethign somethign something)" was neither.  Just fake, "attitude-y" cool-nerd crap like you see on any Nickolodeon show now (which are all terrible and have been ever since I had kids, anyway - Spongebob excepted)


----------



## Road Guy

if you have Netflix, shameless is a great series for the whole family to watch!


----------



## Dleg

Thanks for the tip!  We're finishing up a series now, so I'll check it out.


----------



## snickerd3

snickette is a huge fan of the new Amazon spin off of Top Gear called the Grand Tour.  She usually spends Sunday afternoons cuddled up with mr snick watching that show


----------



## Supe

TGT is a bit over scripted, but has gotten better as the first season went on, and I suspect will keep getting better.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> TGT is a bit over scripted, but has gotten better as the first season went on, and I suspect will keep getting better.


slightly, but british humor, no matter how overscripted, makes me laugh to the point of tears.  I have no idea why


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> slightly, but british humor, no matter how overscripted, makes me laugh to the point of tears.  I have no idea why


It does, but Clarkson, Hammond, and May have a chemistry between them that's unrivaled to boot.  They made the show, not the other way around when they were with Top Gear.  I suspect Top Gear on BBC will cease to exist before long.  They've even sold off the test track to land developers.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally got around to seeing Hidden Figures.  Pretty good movie, definitely recommend.  Only regret is that I had not read the book first...


----------



## Dleg

I went to see The Lego Batman Movie with my son this weekend.  It was very good, very funny, and of course really cool Legos.  I thought that the first Lego Movie was one of the better films of the past few years, so much to see, so many layers of possible interpretation, and a surprisingly well-done emotional side.  The Lego Batman Movie is not as deeply layered, but it is very entertaining and especially in terms of the fun it pokes at the superhero genre.  We'll be purchasing this on Blu-ray for sure.


----------



## Dleg

In other news, my wife and I watched John Wick last night (the first one) because of all the hype surrounding the sequel and the strong reviews on Rotten Tomatoes.  I suppose it was a good action flick, but i was kind of surprised at the simplicity of the story, to the point of almost being plotless.  I guess it didn't live up to the hype, for me.


----------



## Supe

I'll probably end up skipping Lego Batman, just because I can't stand Will Arnett's voice.

I liked John Wick and am looking forward to the second one, but then again, I don't go into any Keanu Reeves movie with high expectations for plot line.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> In other news, my wife and I watched John Wick last night (the first one) because of all the hype surrounding the sequel and the strong reviews on Rotten Tomatoes.  I suppose it was a good action flick, but i was kind of surprised at the simplicity of the story, to the point of almost being plotless.  I guess it didn't live up to the hype, for me.


I've heard great things about the movie (not the plot), but what's kept me from suggesting it to the wife is that I know what starts Wick's rampage at the beginning of the film. How graphic is that part of the movie? The Mrs. wouldn't be able to watch it if it was very graphic, but she could possibly make it through something happening off screen.


----------



## leggo PE

I went to see Moonlight this weekend. I highly, _highly_ recommend it. If you haven't heard of it, it's about an African American boy growing up in a tough part of Miami, trying to find his place in life. It is intense, but absolutely incredible. It's nominated for an Oscar for Best Picture, and I personally think it is leagues more deserving than the other two Best Picture nominees I've seen. Granted, the other two that I have seen are La La Land and Arrival, but they are tough to compare to this story and how well it was executed.

Has anyone seen Manchester By The Sea? I have heard good things, but am not that inclined to see it... Also trying to see Hidden Figures.


----------



## Road Guy

I will defin take a pass on any more lego movies. jesus krist I still have a headache from the last one!

I was bored after work and didn't feel like going home last Thursday so I went and saw that "Space between us" movie I guess I should have read the story first, basically a teenage love story with a space element added.  I was the only (dude) in the theatre and there was an entire row in front of me of HS ages girls sobbing the entire 2nd half of the movie..

Sort of a The Martian meets fault of our stars?


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> I've heard great things about the movie (not the plot), but what's kept me from suggesting it to the wife is that I know what starts Wick's rampage at the beginning of the film. How graphic is that part of the movie? The Mrs. wouldn't be able to watch it if it was very graphic, but she could possibly make it through something happening off screen.


I want to say it's a pseudo-off screen thing, but don't remember.  You should be able to find the scene and check.  I do remember that when he wakes up, the dog is next to him.  

I think he has a huge pitbull for a pet in JW2.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> I want to say it's a pseudo-off screen thing, but don't remember.  You should be able to find the scene and check.  I do remember that when he wakes up, the dog is next to him.
> 
> I think he has a huge pitbull for a pet in JW2.


I watched JW on cable a few week ago.  IIRC, they show the russian creep doing the deed in  blurry background scene (through JW's hazy eyes after they had beat the hell out of him).  Pretty graphic, as is the violence in the rest of the movie.  not for the squeamish.  Seeing as JW1 ends with him taking a pitbull from a veterinary/rescue shelter it doesn't surprise me that the dog is part of JW2.

I'll watch JW2 but I knw better than to ask my wife to go.


----------



## Dleg

Ble_PE said:


> I've heard great things about the movie (not the plot), but what's kept me from suggesting it to the wife is that I know what starts Wick's rampage at the beginning of the film. How graphic is that part of the movie? The Mrs. wouldn't be able to watch it if it was very graphic, but she could possibly make it through something happening off screen.


Yeah, you see the Russian creep do something to the dog, not real clear but definitely violent, and then JW wakes up with the dog dead, lying next to him, with a bloody trail where it dragged itself to his side.  Pretty bad, if you're a dog lover.  Worth killing 100+ people over, I am not sure.


----------



## jeb6294

Dleg said:


> In other news, my wife and I watched John Wick last night (the first one) because of all the hype surrounding the sequel and the strong reviews on Rotten Tomatoes.  I suppose it was a good action flick, but i was kind of surprised at the simplicity of the story, to the point of almost being plotless.  I guess it didn't live up to the hype, for me.







 It was entertaining to watch but definitely wasn't going to win any Oscars.

I'm a dog guy and, I didn't like the "trigger" in JW1, but it wasn't awful, i.e. it wasn't graphic or drawn out.


----------



## Wolverine

Arrival:

The Redbox reviews fell into two categories - "Slow/Horrible" and "Reviews by People Who Are Not Stupid".

First off:  Helicopters - check.  Explosions - Check. So it's got two free stars right there (as we all know, the awesomeness of a movie is directly correlated to the number of helicopters and explosions in it),  Cool aliens - Check, so there's three points right up front.

I found it to be a very cerebral and thought provoking movie.  Definitely had to replay the dialog, which is sometimes lost in background noise. I found myself 30 minutes later going, "Wait, don't you remember when she said (blahblah), and then later,  TOTAL (BLAHBLAH)!!"  Whoa, mind blown!  Language and math are two proofs of the divine nature of the universe in my book.

Don't want to over-hype it, but as an engineer, I enjoyed it. I give it over 5 stars, but then subtract a fractional portion of a star because Amy Adams nose is hyuuuge and they keep showing it in profile with the setting sun, and let me tell you that proboscis could defeat any global threat, so why worry?

Good movie.


----------



## leggo PE

Watched Hell or High Water over the weekend. I'd recommend it! The guy and I thought it was quite good!

Edit: Thought I'd edit this post to explain what this movie's about for those who don't know. It's basically about two brothers who turn to crime to save their property in Texas from being taken by the bank, and the two Texas Rangers who are charged with figuring out the crimes. Jeff Bridges plays one of the rangers, and is very good in it! The three other main characters were all unknown to me, except maybe Chris Pine (one of the brothers) who I feel like I know from somewhere. But regardless, a film that's very well done.

Second Edit: Chris Pine is the new Star Trek Commander Kirk. Knew I knew him from somewhere.


----------



## Supe

Central Intelligence - the previews/commercials pretty much hit all the funny parts of the movie.  Don't bother.


----------



## Road Guy

The first 25 minutes is pretty good but after that it's just odd and drags on


----------



## MetsFan

I finally saw Moana with miniMF.  Disney has really stepped up their game on these animated movies.  So good.


----------



## Dleg

I saw two recent action movies on blu-ray this weekend that I thought were better than John Wick: Jack Reacher 2 and The Accountant.  Both had great action plus an actual plot and character development.  I honestly don't see what the big deal about John Wick is.


----------



## knight1fox3

The first photo from the set of the still-untitled Han Solo film was posted Tuesday, and things are pretty cramped in the Millennium Falcon.






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

What the F is Woody Harrelson doing in that movie....


----------



## Road Guy

lol I said the same exact thing!


----------



## knight1fox3

You guys didn't hear?! He's the young Han Solo!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

when I go back and watch "the prequals" I think it was a huge mistake to have SLJ in them, it just didn't fit.  Disney should edit him out with someone else..


----------



## Dleg

God damn it.  I hope Woody is a stormtrooper or something else where I don't have to know it's him, or I might be done with the Disney Star Wars world.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> God damn it.  I hope Woody is a stormtrooper or something else where I don't have to know it's him, or I might be done with the Disney Star Wars world.


Can't be any worse than Hayden Christiansen.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Is that the Game of Thrones chick in the middle?


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


> Is that the Game of Thrones chick in the middle?


It is...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hard to recognize her with that much clothing on...


----------



## jeb6294

Dleg said:


> I saw two recent action movies on blu-ray this weekend that I thought were better than John Wick: Jack Reacher 2 and The Accountant.  Both had great action plus an actual plot and character development.  I honestly don't see what the big deal about John Wick is.


Haven't seen the 2nd John Wick movie yet, but I'm guessing it's more of the same mindless shoot-em-up stuff like the first one.  I already saw those other two and really liked them.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> The first photo from the set of the still-untitled Han Solo film was posted Tuesday, and things are pretty cramped in the Millennium Falcon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I can hear my disney stock and dividends multiplying....


----------



## Supe

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Hard to recognize her with that much clothing on...


She actually put a clause in her renewed contract with GoT that prohibits her from performing any more nude scenes.

The nerve of some people.


----------



## Road Guy

it was a "body double" anyways.. not sure why they get so butt hurt about it!


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> it was a "body double" anyways.. not sure why they get so butt hurt about it!


Not for her.  The "shame" walk by Cersei was a body double.


----------



## Road Guy

I will have to go back and watch that, I thought I had read that a lot of the nude scenes the Hollywood types do are all doubles..

Maybe she doesn't want to go the way of Phoebe Cates!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Supe said:


> She actually put a clause in her renewed contract with GoT that prohibits her from performing any more nude scenes.
> 
> The nerve of some people.


But she then volunteered to do the nude scene near the end of season 6...


----------



## MA_PE

Hmm.  we don't hear from Dex in a while and someone mentions nude scenes and he chimes in.  Coincidence? 

Glad you're finding time to post here Dex.


----------



## Road Guy

I wish I had done a nude scene when I was young, it would be fun to go back and look at in your 50's and just be like "damn".....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Work has been really busy and I don't really go online anymore outside of Facebook. I've been trying to log in at least once a day for the past week or so, but even then is hard to find the time to read through all this.


----------



## jeb6294

For the $$$ they're being paid, they should be prancing around naked for the whole episode.


----------



## snickerd3

jeb6294 said:


> For the $$$ they're being paid, they should be prancing around naked for the whole episode.


only if the guys are too!


----------



## Road Guy

We saw theon's dong but it was in the box


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Dleg

I watched Hacksaw Ridge on Amazon the other night.  Great story about someone sticking to his guns (figuratively only) to the extreme, and a great story about heroism and courage.  Brutal, graphic war violence though.  Truly horrific.  hard to say that anything like that could be uplifting, but it kind of was....


----------



## jeb6294

Have the house to myself this weekend and the weather was pretty crappy so I caught up on some movies.

I generally have to see a movie through but I came real close to putting a stop to "Assasins Creed" about halfway through. Didn't think much of it, but I suppose I'm not the demographic they're shooting for...20- something baristas living in their parents basement.

"Passengers" was pretty good, but after it was over I realized that I had been tricked into watching what was basically a chick flick by making it a sci-fi movie.

"Dr. Strange" didn't really do much for me. It was free so I'm not complaining but it was a little weird.


----------



## Road Guy

Had the same feeling about passengers- but it wasn't totally terrible ...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Bought Dr Strange on Saturday. Watched it twice.

Went into it with no real expectations, but really enjoyed it. Granted, I love the Marvel Universe movies...


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> I generally have to see a movie through but I came real close to putting a stop to "Assasins Creed" about halfway through


The only reason to watch it was so that the people who have played the games can hem and haw over it not following suit.  I've never seen such a blatant setup for a sequel in my life, though.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally got around to seeing The Book Thief, I know it's a few years late.  It's a pretty awesome movie with the usual gripes about movies from books.


----------



## MetsFan

Saw Logan this weekend.  It was pretty awesome seeing Wolverine do his thing in R-rated fashion.


----------



## envirotex

Hell or High Water is worthwhile.  Jeff Bridges plays the modern day equivalent of Rooster Cogburn as a Texas Ranger.


----------



## goodal

Watched Arrival with the wife.  Although nothing spectacular, we liked it.  Along the lines of Interstellar as far as having a time traveling plot.


----------



## willsee

MetsFan said:


> Saw Logan this weekend.  It was pretty awesome seeing Wolverine do his thing in R-rated fashion.


Worth the time to go to the movie theater?


----------



## MetsFan

willsee said:


> 3 hours ago, MetsFan said: Saw Logan this weekend.  It was pretty awesome seeing Wolverine do his thing in R-rated fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the time to go to the movie theater?
Click to expand...

Definitely, my wife and I both really liked it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

willsee said:


> Worth the time to go to the movie theater watch it on kodi?


----------



## willsee

I don't know what kodi is


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> Had the same feeling about passengers- but it wasn't totally terrible ...


It was actually pretty good.  It wasn't until it was over that I started to realize that it was basically a girl movie set on a spaceship with some drama thrown in.



Dexman PE PMP said:


> Bought Dr Strange on Saturday. Watched it twice.
> 
> Went into it with no real expectations, but really enjoyed it. Granted, I love the Marvel Universe movies...


"Dr. Strange" was entertaining enough to watch, I just didn't get the point of having so many visual effects.  It seemed like it wasn't relevant to the movie so much as some computer guy saying, "hey, look what I can do".


----------



## jeb6294

I tried "Logan" on Kodi, but there were only like 6 streams that showed up and they only showed the trailer.


----------



## Dleg

How bad was the R-ratedness in Logan?  Would you hesitate taking a 13 year old to see it?


----------



## leggo PE

I watched Dr. Strange over the weekend, too. I enjoyed it enough, but think it would have been better to see in a theater. This is mainly based on a few of my coworkers seeing it in the theaters and saying that the special effects were awesome on the big screen. Oh well, missed that boat!


----------



## MA_PE

I recorded a movie on cable last week and watched it last night called Krampus.  Not your basic Christmas movie.  Interesting odd mix of humor, drama, and horror.  Not a complete waste of time.


----------



## MetsFan

Dleg said:


> How bad was the R-ratedness in Logan?  Would you hesitate taking a 13 year old to see it?


There is a boob scene and violence / gore throughout.  It's similar to Deadpool.

How is the Kodi stream?  I assume most (all?) of the streams are cam videos?  I can't imagine watching a movie in that quality.


----------



## jeb6294

I saw last night that it looks like it's finally showed up with an actual movie stream but it was late enough that I didn't want to start a 2:15 movie.  I'd really like to watch it but it's usually best to give them a little time to get a decent stream going...unless there was a digital version leaked at some point.

It was the same way with the DVD's at the Hadji shops overseas.  The first run of DVD's for a new movie were usually pretty rushed camcorder jobs.  Once the movie had been out for a while then they'd have a chance to get a better version.


----------



## jeb6294

FYI, I tried to start watching "Logan" tonight and the stream is awful right now. Not only is it obviously a camcorder job, the guy didn't even do a decent job of it.


----------



## Road Guy

It's really not all that good- all these avenger / marvel type movies are basically all the same...I was drug to it last night...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really liked Logan. My kids were pissed I wouldn't let them watch it. I heard it was a bit too rough, so Mrs Dex and I decided to "screen it" first. It will be a couple of years before we'll let them see it.


----------



## leggo PE

I enjoyed Logan, too. Very violent, but I enjoyed the story. The girl who played Laura was pretty impressive, too.


----------



## Road Guy

to me it was one of those movies where 30 minutes into it you can pretty much predict what is going to happen....


----------



## Dleg

We decided not to take my son to see Logan.  Instead, we watched Dr. Strange on Amazon, which was pretty decent but I am already forgetting it.  So in other words, typical Marvel movie.


----------



## Road Guy

the only summer movie I am looking forward to is the dark tower, want to see how bad Hollywood screws that up!


----------



## leggo PE

Has anyone seen the preview for the movie called Raw? I saw it in the previews for Logan. Everyone in the theater was like, "Nope, think I'll pass." I am in the same boat.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> the only summer movie I am looking forward to is the dark tower, want to see how bad Hollywood screws that up!


they can do pretty much whatever they want since it is set to start at the end of book 7.


----------



## Road Guy

really?  I had not read that much into it, but that was a pretty good series of books not sure why they would scrap all the upfront stuff?


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> I recorded a movie on cable last week and watched it last night called Krampus.  Not your basic Christmas movie.  Interesting odd mix of humor, drama, and horror.  Not a complete waste of time.


I managed to make my kid terrified of Krampus before there was ever a movie, so much so that she cried on Christmas Eve.  Now I put the movie on whenever it shows up on HBO.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> really?  I had not read that much into it, but that was a pretty good series of books not sure why they would scrap all the upfront stuff?


it's on its 3rd director and a gazillion rewrites...guess it was easier to do a based on storyline than try to live up to the books?  When you switch the race of the main character, it sort of causes a problem with certain parts of the series.


----------



## envirotex

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them was definitely worth the watch if you like Harry Potter.

Arrival was good, but it kind of made me a little sad afterwards.

Dr. Strange is up next in the movie queue.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Fantastic Beasts was good, although I can't remember where I saw it...


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> Saw Logan this weekend.  It was pretty awesome seeing Wolverine do his thing in R-rated fashion.


Did someone mention @Wolverine???


----------



## Wolverine

Present


----------



## Dleg

I took the family to see Beauty and the Beast this weekend.  I used to watch the animated version over and over again with my daughter, who is now pretty much grown up.  So my opinion of "pretty good, but I'd prefer to see the cartoon again" needs to be viewed with some suspicion for the nostalgia I obviously felt watching it with her again.

Some weird PC stuff that didn't seem all too fitting, as well, but you know....


----------



## MA_PE

I had to cut my kids down to "one beast watching per day" when they were toddlers.  I used to enjoy watching it with them.  I doubt I'll go to the theater but will absolutely watch it if/when it comes on cable.


----------



## willsee

My kids have both been obsessed with Mr. Peabody and Sherman - usually watch it 2x a day

Taking my son to see Lego Batman tonight - wife already took him once, but he wants to go again.

Also need to go see Logan.

Wife will probably take son to go see Power Rangers when it comes out.


----------



## Dleg

My kids went through various movie and TV show obsessions growing up, and since they were spread so far apart, it really covered a lot of years.  For my daughter it was mostly Beauty and Beast, Mulan, and Spongebob.  For my son, there's a bigger list with highlights for Thomas the Tank Engine, The Incredibles, and a host of NOVA space-related episodes but mostly the one about the Mars Rovers (the old ones - Spirit and Opportunity).  

We still have many of these DVDs, but I got my ass chewed out yesterday for apparently giving away my daughter's Disney-girly DVD collection, including Beast...


----------



## knight1fox3

We also went and saw Beauty &amp; The Beast with a screening of the old cartoon version at our place beforehand. It was pretty good! The screen play was pretty epic IMO.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> We also went and saw Beauty &amp; The Beast with a screening of the old cartoon version at our place beforehand. It was pretty good! The screen play was pretty epic IMO.


I want to do that too, but I am debating  the theater vs the drive in's promise to have it shortly after it opens next weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> I want to do that too, but I am debating  the theater vs the drive in's promise to have it shortly after it opens next weekend.


But those dream lounger reclined chairs are so comfortable!


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> But those dream lounger reclined chairs are so comfortable!


we don't have that option...those are comfy though!


----------



## Road Guy

I had an idea to make an upscale drive in but I could never get the $$$$$ but one day it will be a "thing"


----------



## Supe

I think I may have to suck it up and go see the Ghost in the Shell movie.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> I think I may have to suck it up and go see the Ghost in the Shell movie.


you mean the remake of the Bionic Woman?


----------



## Supe

MA_PE said:


> you mean the remake of the Bionic Woman?


It's really a remake of itself, though I'm not sure why they chose her to direct.  From what I saw in the previews, it looked pretty true to animated version, so I have modestly high hopes.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched the new King Kong movie last night.  Yikes.  Glad it was on Kodi.  I would have been pissed if I'd actually paid money to watch it.  The were plenty of helicopters and explosions, but other than that... uke:


----------



## snickerd3

went to see the new beauty and beast at the drive in this weekend.  Everything from the old disney movie was there even with a few new songs.  The casting for Gaston was WRONG though.  The face and hair they got right, but Gaston is supposed to be this behemoth. muscle bound guy, not a  short twig in a wig.  they should have at least made the guy muscle up for the part. 

We also started watching Moana last night.  I hadn't seen it when it first came out.  It is cute so far.  better than some of disneys other recent animated releases


----------



## kevo_55

^^ All I can say is The Rock sings in Moana. 

That alone should make it good!

Seriously, mini-Kevo has officially dumped Frozen and is now all about Moana. I will say it is a pretty good movie.


----------



## Supe

I watched War Dogs on HBO yesterday.  I thought it was more entertaining than the reviews indicated.


----------



## leggo PE

Watched Matchstick Men after doing a practice exam on Saturday. It was meh. Though we found it under the "comedy" section. I don't really see how that movie would be classified as a comedy.

I should have known! Poor old Nick Cage is not my favorite actor.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

leggo said:


> Watched Matchstick Men after doing a practice exam on Saturday. It was meh. Though we found it under the "comedy" section. I don't really see how that movie would be classified as a comedy.
> 
> I should have known! Poor old Nick Cage is not my favorite actor.


His funniest movie is Wicker Man...and it's not a comedy.  The overacting, and bad acting, are pretty hilarious.  Plus, he punches a woman in the face while wearing a bear suit.  It's the best thing ever.


----------



## snickerd3

i'd rather watch nick cage over steve carell anything.  i have a weird sense of humor


----------



## matt267 PE

Saw Beauty and the Beast with the wife and 9y/o last weekend and Boss Baby with the 9y/o yesterday. My 9y/o really enjoyed Boss Baby.


----------



## Dleg

I told my son there was no way I was going to pay to sit through Boss Baby.


----------



## matt267 PE

How old is your son?

It was fun to watch with my daughter.


----------



## Dleg

13, so I can get away with the "you're a big kid now" excuse when I don't want to watch something.  (I told him he could watch it on Netflix when it shows up)


----------



## Supe

Junior caught about 2/3 of "The Ring" the other night.  She came down at about 11PM and was terrified.  What a wuss.


----------



## Dleg

^What a parent.


----------



## kevo_55

I hope that you called him out on that Supe.....


----------



## knight1fox3

kevo_55 said:


> I hope that you called him *her* out on that Supe.....


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55

Shit.

Am I gonna get bitched out like MA now?


----------



## Supe

I told her she was a wuss, and to go back to bed.  She probably wouldn't even know what a VHS tape is to begin with.  But hey, she's the one that insists she can handle watching horror movies... until she has to turn the lights off, anyways.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

kevo_55 said:


> Shit.
> 
> Am I gonna get bitched out like MA now?


Depends, did Supe post a pic of them in an ambiguous outfit with a bad haircut?

Went and saw Beauty &amp; the Beast on Saturday, really liked it. Son was mad because he wanted to watch Lego Batman, so we saw that on Sunday. It was cheesy as hell but plenty of good one-liners for the adults.

Moana was really good. Definitely a top Disney movie. Living in NZ with a large Pacific Islander population (Mauri), we have been exposed to a bit more of the cultural background which added to the experience. It didn't feel like it was trying to recreate a stereotype like Milo &amp; Stitch did with Hawaiians.


----------



## MA_PE

kevo_55 said:


> Shit.
> 
> Am I gonna get bitched out like MA now?


No.  Supe recognizes an innocent mistkae and he isn't d-bag.


----------



## snickerd3

watched Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them and  The Martian yesterday.  

Looks like Johnny Depp just found his next franchise, with the last pirates of caribbean out this summer


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> watched Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them and  The Martian yesterday.
> 
> Looks like Johnny Depp just found his next franchise, with the last pirates of caribbean out this summer


Was that the Harry Potter prequel or sequel or managed affiliate?


----------



## thekzieg

Supe said:


> Was that the Harry Potter prequel or sequel or managed affiliate?


It's a prequel


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Was that the Harry Potter prequel or sequel or managed affiliate?


A 5 part prequeal, delving into the Gellert Grindelwald character as the villian.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> A 5 part prequeal


Holy moley!


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Holy moley!


j.k. rowhling apparently needs more money and wasn't suffering from writer's block.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw Guardians of the Galaxy V2 last night with the family.

Good movie, but mostly just "more of the same" stuff that made the first one good. This one seems like it's a completely stand-alone movie and doesn't seem to progress the whole MCU/Avengers storyline very much. Baby Groot was funny.


----------



## knight1fox3

First look at the Dark Tower!



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Looks interesting, but not sure that reading the books was a requirement for any of the cast members.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jeb6294

When I was a kid I started reading the "Dark Tower" series but I got through the books faster than they were coming out so I only read the first 2 or 3 and then quit.  From what I understand, the movie is supposed to be almost like a compilation of the whole series.  I'm sure there'll be stuff in there that reading the series would have been helpful, but I'm guessing it's mostly going to be people bitching about how it isn't like the books.


----------



## Road Guy

I was a little disappointed to see Mathew mchonahey (sp) in there. I guess that's how they get the ladies to go to the movie.

I read the books a long time ago and do not remember much about them, except that I liked them.  But I am looking forward to the movie


----------



## Dleg

I saw Guardians of the Galaxy V2 and give it a hearty thumbs up.

The family rented "The Red Turtle" on Amazon the other night.  It's an animated film produced by Japan's Studio Ghibli, which is known for very high quality films by the masters of Japanese animation (such as Ponyo, Princess Mononoke, etc. all of which I would recommend to any viewer).  This is the first of their films that has been written and directed by a non-Japanese, in this case, i think the director is from Belgium.  It's pretty good, but probably not for anyone who can't sit still for very long.  It develops pretty slowly, but the artwork is good and the story, as simple as it is, is engaging.  The movie follows a guy who is shipwrecked, alone (initially) on a tropical island.  There isn't a single work spoken in the film.  Ultimately the movie turns out to be sort of (or very much) a symbolic look at life, man's relationship with nature, or whatever you want it to mean, I suppose.  There are a few tense moments, but mostly it unfolds pretty serenely. I'd recommend it for folks who can appreciate film as art, but not for the explosions, boobs, and helicopters crowd.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> but not for the explosions, boobs, and helicopters crowd.


Welp, looks like it's not for me!


----------



## Road Guy

so I have to admit I am really looking forward to this Baywatch movie. I hope this to be the return of the 80'e era "bad comedy's"

anyone else?


----------



## Dleg

I'd like to see it.  Speaking of bad 80s comedies, I made my daughter watch "Stripes" with me on bluray the other day, since she is headed off to Army ROTC summer camp soon.  Way more nudity than I remembered... awkward viewing.  But apparently the bluray became some sort of extended cut at some point in time, because there were a couple of long scenes in there that i don't remember, like a scene where Bill Murray and Harold Ramis attempt to escape the Army, and end up parachuting with a bunch of commandos (wearing patches that say "Kill or Die") into central America, and then hanging out with a bunch of drug running revolutionaries before escaping and making back into their barracks before dawn. It was a shitty scene, and I see why it wasn't in the original.  At any rate, it was still funny as hell to me, but my daughter didn't appreciate it at all.


----------



## thekzieg

Road Guy said:


> so I have to admit I am really looking forward to this Baywatch movie. I hope this to be the return of the 80'e era "bad comedy's"
> 
> anyone else?


YES


----------



## Road Guy

my kids all really liked stripes!  But it wasn't the extended version and when we watched it I didn't remember so many boobies.. But the "lighten up Francis" is a line they quote to this day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We bought Holy Grail a couple of weeks ago and my 10yr old daughter loved it.

"Bless this, thy holy hand grenade..."


----------



## Dleg

I don't understand my daughter.  I think she chooses to not like things I refer to her.  She's the ultimate contrarian. Drives me nuts.  I hope she gets a Sgt. Hulka at ROTC camp...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

or Gunnery Sergeant Hartman


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> so I have to admit I am really looking forward to this Baywatch movie. I hope this to be the return of the 80'e era "bad comedy's"
> 
> anyone else?


No. I like the Rock, but don't care for Zac Efron that much.


----------



## Road Guy

Crap I didn't realize that was Efron 

D- as a parent of 3 now High School kids I wish for all of them to have to go through basic and have a DS 10X as mean as mine was........


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Also hate Efron but it still looks pretty watchable...not pay in the movie theater watchable though.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> so I have to admit I am really looking forward to this Baywatch movie. I hope this to be the return of the 80'e era "bad comedy's"
> 
> anyone else?


The 80's era is already here....


----------



## Bot-Man

We watched Deepwater Horizon the other night. I was reluctant because I was expecting a docudrama but I will admit it was pretty good. It gave me a new perspective on the entire disaster. Initially I thought BP was getting the shaft being they don't own the rigs and contract out the actual drilling. I was unaware how hands on they actually were.


----------



## Dleg

All/most oil companies operate that way, or at least they did back when I worked in the 'patch.  Oil company has a rep on the rig (the "company man") who really runs the show, but virtually all the work is done by contractors.  There were obviously cultural differences between the companies, and personality differences among the company men, but there was not a single rig that I was on where there was any question - at all - that the company man was in charge.  

I'd bring up Gary Brown, but...


----------



## leggo PE

Over the weekend, the boyfriend and I saw Get Out. I highly, highly recommend it. I am not normally one to watch horror films, let alone in a movie theater, but this one was pretty critically acclaimed, and I can see why. The story was super creepy, but also had several layers to it. It's definitely a movie I would go watch again to pick up on things I missed the first time around. The commentary on race relations is also incredibly interesting to see, think, and talk about. Some friends and I had a great discussion about it after we'd seen all seen it. I don't often have this much to say about any movie I see, but this one was a definite exception!


----------



## MetsFan

Road Guy said:


> so I have to admit I am really looking forward to this Baywatch movie. I hope this to be the return of the 80'e era "bad comedy's"
> 
> anyone else?


I want to see it.  I've enjoyed all of the Rock movies so far and this looks like more of the same.  I wonder if they will have a slow-mo running on the beach scene.


----------



## thekzieg

WTF @matt267 PE


----------



## Ble_PE

thekzieg said:


> WTF @matt267 PE


You should probably be calling out @NJmike PE since he's the one with his panties in a wad.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> You should probably be calling out @NJmike PE since he's the one with his panties in a wad.


rules are rules my friends


----------



## thekzieg

Ble_PE said:


> You should probably be calling out @NJmike PE since he's the one with his panties in a wad.


If you want to call out someone with banning privileges, be my guest. I like being able to post here  :blink:


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Road Guy

what is happening?  I have to approve all bannings!


----------



## thekzieg

Spam thread got shut down


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> what is happening?  I have to approve all bannings!






thekzieg said:


> Spam thread got shut down


Yes, it did. I'm sad.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> WTF @matt267 PE


Why is matt being called out?


----------



## thekzieg

@NJmike PE told us to.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Why is matt being called out?


He disobeyed the rules, so far as I can tell.


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> @NJmike PE told us to.


Also accurate.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> my kids all really liked stripes!  But it wasn't the extended version and when we watched it I didn't remember so many boobies.. But the "lighten up Francis" is a line they quote to this day


I believe the majority of boobies were in the John Candy mud wrestling scene and that was it.  I've never seen the version where they parachuted.  Sounds pretty lame.


----------



## Dleg

Having just watched it, Here is the boobie inventory:

- Capt. Stillman watching the women's shower: at least 6 pairs of boobies, 2 asses, and 1 full frontal 70s bush (this scene seems a lot creepier to me as an adult, than it did to me as a teenager)

- John Candy's mud wrestling scene - at least 10 pairs of boobies wandering around in the girlie bar, before the mud wrestling.  Seemed a little extended from the original cut, but I am not sure/

- Winger and Ziskey's European vacation - a long scene where Winger's girlfriend is just giggling and jiggling at the camera, kneeling topless on the bed with her dress pulled down about as far as it can go without showing 70s bush.  I am pretty sure this was not in the original cut.

Now to @NJmike PE, @thekzieg, and @leggo, keep that shit out of my thread!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Well, to be fair, I did post today about Get Out!


----------



## Dleg

Yes, and thank you for that!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The spam thread got shut down?  WTH, they were spamming at a mediocre rate at best.  They'll never get close to 15k now.


----------



## MetsFan

Got tickets to go see GotG 2 on Sunday in Imax 3D.  Can't wait!


----------



## jeb6294

Watched GotG2 over the weekend.  I'm about the same as a lot of other people...it was good, but nothing terribly spectacular compared to the first.  If this were the first GotG movie then it would have seemed a lot better, but since it's the sequel, you already have a pretty good idea of what to expect going into it.


----------



## Road Guy

we broke down and went and saw the early show for Baywatch. it was better than I expected (of course the wife and I snuck some drinks in which made it better) its pretty funny for the first 45 minutes but as they try and close the movie down the story line goes from funny to stupid..

they did steal a couple of scenes from something about marry!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty funny for the first 45 mins sounds like that's about when the drinks were doing their stuff.  Once they wore off and reality set in it was all downhill which is what I expect from this movie.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah If you expect too much then it wont be worth it, but we go to this older movie theatre that has lunch shows for $5 bucks so it was defin worth that!

But I would put it above the recent remake of vacation which relied solely on potty humor...

The cameos are the best


----------



## knight1fox3

Went and saw Wonder Woman (LadyFox's all-time childhood hero) over the weekend it was really good. Was cool how they showed it tying into The Justice League and also the previous Batman vs. Superman movie (even though it was awful).


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Went and saw Wonder Woman (LadyFox's all-time childhood hero) over the weekend it was really good. Was cool how they showed it tying into The Justice League and also the previous Batman vs. Superman movie (even though it was awful).


I want to see Wonder Woman very badly! But probably won't get around to it for at least another few weeks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw WW yesterday. We really liked it. One of Mrs Dex's top movies.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Saw WW yesterday. We really liked it. One of Mrs Dex's top movies.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MetsFan

Wonder Woman was pretty great.  My wife even wants to see it again.


----------



## Road Guy

we defin want to see it but I just have to wait two weeks until all the crowds die down..

anyone seen the new pirates movie? reviews are terrible?


----------



## jeb6294

Got around to watching "John Wick 2" this weekend.  Entertaining enough to watch, but it's pretty much more of the same stuff from JW1.


----------



## Supe

jeb6294 said:


> but it's pretty much more of the same stuff from JW1.


That's enough to make me want to rent it.


----------



## Supe

I will say, I thought Ms. Peregrin's Home for Peculiar Children was decent.  It had just enough of a creepy factor for adults to enjoy it, IMO.

Of course, it helps that Eva Green is, well, Eva Green.


----------



## knight1fox3

We took junior to Cars 3 the other weekend. He's a Lightning McQueen fanatic (~3.5 yrs old) and really enjoyed it. I also liked it much better than Cars 2. It was even a little sad at times.

Up next he's looking forward to Despicable Me 3.


----------



## MA_PE

I watched Pete's Dragon on Netflix last night.  What a lame movie.  90% was the kid pining for the dragon and the dragon pining for the kid.  Waste of time.  Not to mention that at the beginning of the movie the parents die in an accident and the 3 year old is the only survivor left in the woods by himself....typical Disney "family" movie fare.


----------



## Road Guy

anyone see transformers? Everyone says its pretty awful.  Looking like a sad summer for the Hollywood types..


----------



## leggo PE

Saw Wonder Woman last night with my guy. I liked it a lot! I must admit, it was really cool to see the protagonist of a superhero movie be female. That was a pretty big deal to me, and I didn't really even realize it until I was there, sitting in the theater watching the movie. I also thought Gal Gidot did a fantastic job playing WW. There were two small things that I didn't like about the film, but they didn't really detract that much from how much I enjoyed it!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> anyone see transformers? Everyone says its pretty awful.  Looking like a sad summer for the Hollywood types..


I'm hearing quite a few people saying the same. It's the sequel to the Mark Whalberg version, so I kinda expected it.  We plan on seeing it later this week.


----------



## Dleg

I took my son to see Cars 3 last weekend.  It was definitely better than Cars 2, which was pretty awful.

We also rented John Wick 2 last night.  Decent action film, fairly entertaining.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> There were two small things that I didn't like about the film, but they didn't really detract that much from how much I enjoyed it!


And what were those?


----------



## Dleg

I had to bite my tongue on that one..


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> And what were those?


1. Who Wonder Woman's nemesis ended up being.

2. There was a tiny bit of the "love cliche". Well, I don't actually know if she was in love with anyone, but she has someone fall in love with her.

Not a big deal about the love thing, and it does play a role in how the movie gets to its ending, but it did bug me a little bit.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'm hearing quite a few people saying the same. It's the sequel to the Mark Whalberg version, so I kinda expected it.  We plan on seeing it later this week.


There's a great Q&amp;A on Jalopnik that discusses what a nonsensical POS the entire thing is, emphasizing the notion that it was Michael Bay's true homage to "zero f*cks given".


----------



## MetsFan

> 5 hours ago, Supe said:
> There's a great Q&amp;A on Jalopnik that discusses what a nonsensical POS the entire thing is, emphasizing the notion that it was Michael Bay's true homage to "zero f*cks given".
> 
> 
> 1


My wife and I watched it last night.  The plot was pretty confusing and the dialog parts got pretty boring at times, but you can't beat Autobot vs Decepticon battles on the big screen!


----------



## Road Guy

I think the only one I am really looking forward to seeing is the Dark Tower- wife said that Pirates was pretty awful as well


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> I think the only one I am really looking forward to seeing is the Dark Tower- wife said that Pirates was pretty awful as well


All the pirates movies other than the first have been awful.


----------



## Dleg

Valerian looks pretty cool.


----------



## knight1fox3

If done right, the new Blade Runner might be fairly decent...


----------



## Dleg

Yep, when does that come out?


----------



## knight1fox3

Oct. 6, 2017


----------



## Wolverine

Only if the opening sequence includes a swift, but agonizing death for Ryan Gosling.

Preferably by an explosion involving a helicopter, since as we all know the badassness of a movie is directly related to the number of helicopters and explosions in it. 

And inversely, Goslings.


----------



## Road Guy

^ this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

There's still Spiderman and Thor this year too...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Dexman PE PMP said:


> There's still Spiderman and Thor this year too...


Was does the new spider man costume look so cartoon-ie in the commercials and ads?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

They definitely made it more comic-ish than previous iterations of the films.


----------



## jeb6294

I'm still trying to figure out why the eyes move on the suit.  It's just a suit, it shouldn't have expressions.


----------



## Road Guy

So it looks like the movie of the summer is going to be this baby driver? I think this looks like a wait for the VHS version myself?

I guess all the creative types in Hollywood are all making up news stories instead of movie ideas...


----------



## MetsFan

jeb6294 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why the eyes move on the suit.  It's just a suit, it shouldn't have expressions.


I guess they're going by the comics?   :dunno:   It's probably so he doesn't have an expressionless face all the time.







That Thor movie looks awesome.  My sons love watching the trailer and yelling out YEEEESSSSS at the top of their lungs when Hulk comes out.


----------



## Master slacker

Old, yes, but my wife and I recently watched *City of Ember*.  






My son picked up the graphic novel last year at the library and I read it, too.  I enjoyed it and saw that it was an adaptation of the novel.  "There's a novel on this story?!?!?  F yeah!"  So I got the book series and read them all.  Great f'ing story.  Yes, I like science fiction and fantasy books typically geared toward teens (*City of Ember*, *Lightning* *Thief*, *Dragonsong*, etc...).  Not to ruin your party, but the movie sucks so much ass compared to the book as most movies based on books do.  You want garbage?  Boom.  This is it.  Read the books and don't ever see this movie... ever.  I'll give it 2 "meh" stars out of 5.


----------



## engineergurl

Master slacker said:


> Old, yes, but my wife and I recently watched *City of Ember*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son picked up the graphic novel last year at the library and I read it, too.  I enjoyed it and saw that it was an adaptation of the novel.  "There's a novel on this story?!?!?  F yeah!"  So I got the book series and read them all.  Great f'ing story.  Yes, I like science fiction and fantasy books typically geared toward teens (*City of Ember*, *Lightning* *Thief*, *Dragonsong*, etc...).  Not to ruin your party, but the movie sucks so much ass compared to the book as most movies based on books do.  You want garbage?  Boom.  This is it.  Read the books and don't ever see this movie... ever.  I'll give it 2 "meh" stars out of 5.


is that the one with the underground city or whatever?


----------



## kevo_55

^^ And some really bad Bill Murray.


----------



## Master slacker

engineergurl said:


> is that the one with the underground city or whatever?


Yes



kevo_55 said:


> ^^ And some really bad Bill Murray.


and yes


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw the new Transformers last night.

I wouldn't say it was horrible, but definitely not great. Too much human story crap. It's a franchise built on robots, need more f-ing robots.  It would help if Michael Bay didn't insist on killing them off through the series. There are only so many resurrection methods before viewers say it's bullshit and move on.

All the leaked info was talking about this decades-long "battle-bro" history between Bee and Hot Rod (the black Lambo), but when Hot Rod is only shown for a grand total of 5 minutes in the movie, how the hell are we supposed to know that?

Too much story-line shoehorned into a movie that ran too long. The concept was there but was ruined by compressed storytelling, plot holes, and an ever-increasing amount of over-the-top cheesy one liners. "Sting like a Bee" Seriously Bee, WTF was that?


----------



## Road Guy

If it makes you feel any better I just saw a trailer for a rebooted jumanji :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetsFan

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Saw the new Transformers last night.
> 
> I wouldn't say it was horrible, but definitely not great. Too much human story crap. It's a franchise built on robots, need more f-ing robots.  It would help if Michael Bay didn't insist on killing them off through the series. There are only so many resurrection methods before viewers say it's bullshit and move on.
> 
> All the leaked info was talking about this decades-long "battle-bro" history between Bee and Hot Rod (the black Lambo), but when Hot Rod is only shown for a grand total of 5 minutes in the movie, how the hell are we supposed to know that?
> 
> Too much story-line shoehorned into a movie that ran too long. The concept was there but was ruined by compressed storytelling, plot holes, and an ever-increasing amount of over-the-top cheesy one liners. "Sting like a Bee" Seriously Bee, WTF was that?


How did bee



Spoiler



get his voice back?  Did the fight with Prime magically restore his voice?  Either way, I was getting annoyed by the radio voice so his real voice was a welcome change.


----------



## kevo_55

The only reason why I saw the last Transformer's movie was because it was being shown on a flight and I was board. 

Somehow I think that isn't a good enough reason to see this new one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

MetsFan said:


> How did bee
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> get his voice back?  Did the fight with Prime magically restore his voice?  Either way, I was getting annoyed by the radio voice so his real voice was a welcome change.


Not exactly sure, but



Spoiler



He did get the new voice box with the stupid voice from the scrap truck. I thought he ripped it out though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Went to the new Spiderman last night. Easily one of the best Avenger movies. Well done story, good character development. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Road Guy

that's good to hear there is something to look forward to at least! I was hoping they hadn't shown all of the movie in the credits.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw Assassin's Creed on my flight back from SC.  Not as terrible as it was made out to be.  If you're a fan of the video games you'll probably like the movie.


----------



## knight1fox3

Took mini-Fox and some friends to Despicable Me 3. It was fairly decent. I like how the end starts to mimic a "Spy vs. Spy" rendition.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Took mini-Fox and some friends to Despicable Me 3. It was fairly decent. I like how the end starts to mimic a "Spy vs. Spy" rendition.


How was it?  Mrs. Ram wants to take mini-Ram to see it as his first in-theater movie.  He loved the first two so I imagine he'll like this one as well.


----------



## Dleg

We saw Spiderman last night. It was really good, but too many raving reviews had me expecting a little too much of it, and I was not blown away.  I'd probably watch again, though. For "free" on Netflix or Starz.


----------



## jeb6294

Ended up using the holiday as an excuse to take off work last week.  The weather didn't exactly cooperate though so I was able to catch up on some movies I'd been wanting to see.

"Wonder Woman" -  was pretty good.  I liked it just as much as the first time I saw it when it was called "Captain America".  (for those with Kodi, the "Wonder Woman" feed is actually really good, although it must be a downloaded bootleg from Asia somewhere because it has the Chinese subtitles)

"Fast &amp; Furious 7 &amp; 8 or 17 or 32 or whatever the last two are" - you can group these together because they are both more of the same...ridiculously unrealistic cars/driving while Vin Diesel and his band of misfits save the world.  The last 10 minutes of the 2nd-to-last movie very much came across as something Vin made them tack on to the end in tribute to Paul Walker.  Yeah, it's sad that he died, but it seemed a bit corny.

"Fist Fight" - was surprisingly good.  Certainly not going to win any awards, but it actually had me laughing out loud a few times.

"Chips" - kind of like "Fist Fight"...entertaining and funny but nothing to write home about.  It does have several naked boobs and explosions for those keeping score.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

lmao @ when it was called Captain America.


----------



## knight1fox3

@Supe, looks like your favorite actor is in trouble again:  http://www.tmz.com/2017/07/11/shia-labeouf-arrest-bodycam-footage-savannah/


----------



## Road Guy

Maybe this douche bag will get the help he needs one day

But you really shouldn't fuck around in Savannah, sure one or two streets look pretty nice, however you could end up on the wrong street or on the wrong alley and be shot over $20


----------



## Road Guy

so using my free month of HBO Now we watched Suicide Squad, Holy Shit what a steaming pile of crap that movie was!  &amp; somewhere after the first 20 minutes I stopped paying attention and when I checked back in the movie had turned into a cheap knock off of ghostbusters?


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> so using my free month of HBO Now we watched Suicide Squad, Holy Shit what a steaming pile of crap that movie was!  &amp; somewhere after the first 20 minutes I stopped paying attention and when I checked back in the movie had turned into a cheap knock off of ghostbusters?


I agree 100% wholeheartedly. Holy moly, you're reminding me how much I thought the second half of that movie was total garbage!


----------



## envirotex

Jack Reacher.  Never Go Back.  Pretty bad fight scenes.  Tom must have wanted to do his own "stunts".


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Took mini-Ram to see Despicable 3.  Ok movie, good for kids but the series is getting a bit worn.

Watched Avengers Civil War on Netflix.  Ok movie but certainly wouldn't be worth paying theater prices for.


----------



## Road Guy

I've never gotten into the despicable movies..

RE: Civil War - You know a movie is bad when it goes almost immediately to Netflix after the theatres (sort of like Finding Dory)

We did end up catching the spider man movie one day last week, It was enjoyable but spider man just isn't that believable as a big time super hero IMO..


----------



## Dleg

We went to see War of the Planet of the Apes (or whatever it is called).  Pretty damn good!  The CG is almost flawless, lots of high-quality action, and the story and character development is actually very well done, better certainly than any of the other blockbusters this summer (including Spidey).

The only problem was that I could barely remember any of the last movie, and in a couple of places there were flashbacks where I might have benefited from a re-watch.


----------



## jeb6294

On Kodi/Exodus, there's an option to list movies based on what people are watching, basically a snapshot of what is popular right that minute.  It's always funny to see how the list changes when new movies come out.  A lot of times older movies will shoot to the top of the list when people start watching them before going out to watch the latest sequel, i.e. the first POTA movies will be on there because everyone's going back and watching those before seeing War.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I stopped watching the Spiderman movies after the first couple.  This new trend of the increasingly younger Aunt May is also a little weird.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I stopped watching the Spiderman movies after the first couple.  This new trend of the increasingly younger Aunt May is also a little weird.


Spiderman is still in highschool (mid-teens). It wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility that she could be in her mid-30s, but Marissa Tomei is 52...


----------



## Road Guy

Jessica Alba would have been better


----------



## Supe

Saw the last 45 minutes or so of "Tour de Pharmacy", which is a spoof on the Tour de France and all the doping scandals.  It was funny as hell, hope I catch it on again.


----------



## Dleg

Dunkirk - fantastic.  It's an extremely simple plot - escape and survive - but with some complicated timelines. I won't spoil the fun for you, but just realize that one story runs over the course of one week,  another over one day, and another over one hour. Best movie I have seen all summer,  or maybe a lot longer.


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> Dunkirk - fantastic.  It's an extremely simple plot - escape and survive - but with some complicated timelines. I won't spoil the fun for you, but just realize that one story runs over the course of one week,  another over one day, and another over one hour. Best movie I have seen all summer,  or maybe a lot longer.


Glad to hear this.  The previews looked really good.


----------



## leggo PE

I haven't seen Dunkirk yet, but the reviews sound great! Although, I might wait for it to come out to HBO (if that ever happens) because I was inundated with its trailers every time I went to see a movie in the last year plus. I'm not super excited to see a war movie in the theater vs. at home. But, I'm glad it seems to be excellent!


----------



## Dleg

I saw it in IMAX - apparently that was what it was shot in (film, not digital), and the sound design is outstanding.  Between that and the huge screen it really sucks you in.  The first gunshots startled the hell out of me, and I was involuntarily leaning into the turns of Tom Brady's Spitfire during the dogfighting scenes.


----------



## MetsFan

I can't wait to go see that. Imax for sure!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Anyone else excited for the new It movie being released Friday?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## snickerd3

Ramnares P.E. said:


>


is that this week...i would have thought they would have waiting until closer to halloween


----------



## jeb6294

Ramnares P.E. said:


>


NO!!! Just...just NO!!!


----------



## snickerd3

yes, just just yes!!!  I just wish my scary movie watching buddy wasn't 5 hrs away.


----------



## Dleg

No, but I did take the kid to see the 40th Anniversary re-release of Close Encounters of the Third Kind.  That's a really good movie, and it was fun to see it on the big screen, considering the last time I saw it in a theater was in 1977... just a few months after Star Wars.  I forgot what a great job John Williams did on the score, considering that he had already poured his creativity contents out on the greatest soundtrack ever the same year.

ldman:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

IT is in theaters today here in NZ, I'm planning on going to see it this weekend. I'd like to go sooner, but Mrs Dex will only go with me if we watch it during the daytime.


----------



## Supe

Read an article that people have been tying red balloons to sewer grates and its freaking people the f*ck out, LOL.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Read an article that people have been tying red balloons to sewer grates and its freaking people the f*ck out, LOL.


Well, there goes my weekend! Challenge accepted!


----------



## Road Guy

Yes!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Flyer_PE

I just realized I read that book 30 years ago.  All I remember clearly is "We all float down here."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw IT over the weekend.  Really well done movie. Wouldn't say it was a horror movie, but I wouldn't recommend taking my kids to it either. More of a suspenseful thriller.

Went to the bookstore afterwards and bought a new copy of the book and started re-reading it last night. I honestly can't remember reading the book, but I'm fairly sure I did at some point years and years ago.


----------



## frazil

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Saw IT over the weekend.  Really well done movie. Wouldn't say it was a horror movie, but I wouldn't recommend taking my kids to it either. More of a suspenseful thriller.
> 
> Went to the bookstore afterwards and bought a new copy of the book and started re-reading it last night. I honestly can't remember reading the book, but I'm fairly sure I did at some point years and years ago.


My 13 year old really wants to see it. I've never read it so I dont know what its about.  We watched the Shining together and he did ok with that.  Maybe i should read the book but its like 6" thick!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Yeah, it's 1200+ pages, and the book is scary as hell. The movie isn't as scary (similar to the Shining). The difference is that this movie is based on the first half of the book which has a handful of children in the late 50's and what scares the $hit out of them (why a clown is involved). The 2nd half of the book is when they return to the town as adults almost 30 years later which is the really scary half.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

"It" is one of the few books where I liked the movie (or mini-series) more than the literature it was based on.  The book was a real slog for me though I love most of King's stuff.  Still trying to convince Mrs. Ram to go see the movie since she never saw the mini-series.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched whiskey tango foxtrot - kind of a journalist view on covering the GWOT - not really anti war or  pro war but really well done I thought - check it out if you see it on your lineup


----------



## Dleg

I've been wanting to watch that, but have hesitated due to the R rating. My son can handle the F-bomb now (who are we kidding - I mean me and his mom), is it just bad language, or are there sex scenes and such that would make it awkward to watch with a middle school kid?


----------



## Road Guy

Language is tame by most standards - but there are f bombs - billy bob Thornton plays a marine general - but even his language is mild compared to his normal roles

there is some mild sex (more implied ) but no boobs or anything


----------



## Dleg

Good to know.  We'll have to check it out.


----------



## leggo PE

Movies I have watched recently on airplanes:

Black Swan (oof, had to take a short break from that one at one point)

Me, Myself, and Irene (I don't think I'd ever actually seen that one. I thought it was pretty darned entertaining, but not at all what I was expecting and definitely not like any other rom com you find these days)

Manchester by the Sea (it was okay, still not sure why Casey Affleck won best actor for it)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales (this was mainly out of curiosity since I heard it was horrible when it came out. Overall, it wasn't terrible, but just about as alright as I would have expected. Definitely would not have paid to go see it, which is fitting, because I didn't)


----------



## Dleg

I took the family to see The Lego Ninjago Movie this weekend.  I was not expecting much because of the bad reviews, and I was pleasantly surprised that it was still pretty decent, much better than the average animated kid's movie but not quite on a par with The Lego Batman movie, which itself was several notches behind the original The Lego Movie.  I thoroughly enjoyed it, and there were some really fun sequences and ideas, but in the end it just seemed to have gotten a little less attention from the story writers than the first two.  But definitely not as bad as the 45% or whatever that it is getting on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Road Guy

I can't see ever  watching another lego movie again - my head still hurts from the first one!

but not much really out in the theatre these days


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> I can't see ever  watching another lego movie again - my head still hurts from the first one!


Annddd, you're welcome....


----------



## jeb6294

Watched the new Spiderman movie last night.  It was good I guess.  Nothing revolutionary...about on par with the other Marvel movies.


----------



## leggo PE

Has anyone here seen Battle of the Sexes yet? I'm going to try to see it this weekend... If the timing doesn't work out, it'll probably be the new Blade runner movie instead. Has anyone seen that?


----------



## Road Guy

We finally got around to watching the new Wonder Woman Movie - co starring Captain Kirk- holy crap was that movie bad- even my 16 year old daughter fell asleep half way through....


----------



## knight1fox3

Blade Runner &gt;&gt;&gt; Battle of the Sexes


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Blade Runner &gt;&gt;&gt; Battle of the Sexes


Haha not suprising! I bet you can guess whose pick is whose between the fiance and mine.


----------



## snickerd3

will probably have to go see the new My little pony movie this weekend


----------



## leggo PE

So, as sort of planned, the fiancé and I went to see Battle of the Sexes on Friday. I would definitely recommend it! It was a little different telling of the story than I was expecting, because it definitely explores Billie Jean King's realization that she is lesbian more than I was expecting. I'm not sure if that happened around the same time as the match vs Bobby Riggs, but it was interesting.

Overall, it's a pretty great movie. Emma Stone did a great job as Billie, and Steve Carell did a great job as Bobby. Carell even kind of freakishly looked like Bobby. He's a pretty versatile actor in that regard, in my opinion!

And yes, the fiancé enjoyed it too, I think more than he was expecting.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm actually interested in seeing Happy Death Day although it sounds like the title of a Goosebumps book.


----------



## leggo PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I'm actually interested in seeing Happy Death Day although it sounds like the title of a Goosebumps book.


I have not heard of that movie, but do agree.


----------



## Supe

So it's basically a horror version of Groundhog's Day?

And the main character is named "Tree".  Damn millennial writers...


----------



## Dleg

Blade Runner 2049 was excellent.  5 out of 5 stars, for me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally got around to watching Southpaw (that's how far behind I am in movies).  It's basically a repeat of Rocky with some subtle changes to script but a surprisingly good movie.


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> Blade Runner 2049 was excellent.  5 out of 5 stars, for me.


I'm glad to hear this, because I think this is the movie we're going to go use our Fandango gift card to see.


----------



## jeb6294

Dleg said:


> Blade Runner 2049 was excellent.  5 out of 5 stars, for me.


I remember the first Blade Runner when I was a kid but I've never actually watched it.  Since the new one came out, the old one is now one of the top movies in the "People Watching" list of movies for those in the know, so I may have to watch it and then check out the new one.


----------



## knight1fox3

I need to see The House. Saw previews of this all weekend in Vegas. LOL


----------



## Dleg

jeb6294 said:


> I remember the first Blade Runner when I was a kid but I've never actually watched it.  Since the new one came out, the old one is now one of the top movies in the "People Watching" list of movies for those in the know, so I may have to watch it and then check out the new one.


I highly recommend watching the original before you go see it. We did that the night before, and it was pretty beneficial in understanding some of what was happening.  They certainly don't spoon feed the details of the old movie to you. 

Yeah, Blade Runner was one of the first R rated movies I saw on my own, late at night, after my parents first got cable. That and Alien, The Thing, Apocalypse Now, Stripes, and Porkies kind of form my cinematic growing up period.


----------



## leggo PE

Dleg said:


> Blade Runner 2049 was excellent.  5 out of 5 stars, for me.


Great to hear!

The fiancé and I (well. mostly just me, as he fell asleep) watched the original Friday night. It was... Anticlimactic.


----------



## Road Guy

I never thought the original was all that good, I don't think I have ever finished the movie, a I always fall asleep or get bored with it.. I think people just think it was good because of Harrison Ford - but it aint no Empire Strikes Back   that's for damn sure..


----------



## willsee

> On 10/23/2017 at 11:06 AM, knight1fox3 said:
> 
> I need to see The House. Saw previews of this all weekend in Vegas. LOL



God that movie was awful

We rented it last weekend - turned off after 30 minutes.


----------



## knight1fox3

willsee said:


> God that movie was awful
> 
> We rented it last weekend - turned off after 30 minutes.


Did you enjoy either or both The Big Lebowski &amp; Super Troopers?


----------



## Dleg

I watched The House on the plane last week - wasn't impressed, and yes, i did enjoy The Big Lebowski, but that was smart comedy. The House was dumb, although I did get a few chuckles.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I haven't found Will Ferrell funny in years. He hasn't done anything "new" since Ron Burgundy. Everything else is the same shit with a different costume.


----------



## Road Guy

^- Same. he is basically a white denzell Washington, same character every time.. be funny if he played in a movie where he got set on fire and rolled down the street in a wheelchair or something..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The difference with Denzel is that his movies actually have a decent plot line where you can look past the same actor-same role bit.

I watched Magnificent 7 a week or so ago and thought it was pretty good. Again, he was in a very similar role, but the other actors and the plot kept me watching.


----------



## willsee

knight1fox3 said:


> Did you enjoy either or both The Big Lebowski &amp; Super Troopers?


Never saw Lebowski 

But The House is nothing funny like Super Troopers.  

I mean I like bad funny movies - this just wasn't funny.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Going to see Thor Ragnarok tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## MetsFan

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Going to see Thor Ragnarok tonight. Can't wait!


Oh man, that's out already? Gotta get a baby sitter lined up.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Opened last night here in NZ. You won't get it until next week unless you grab it online.


----------



## Road Guy

what else could they do with that character? I haven't even seen it and its already putting me to sleep


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I think in this one he goes shopping for a Subaru.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I think in this one he goes shopping for a Subaru.


Explains the new butch haircut.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

willsee said:


> Never saw Lebowski
> 
> But The House is nothing funny like Super Troopers.
> 
> I mean I like bad funny movies - this just wasn't funny.


Wait...Never saw Lebowski??? You've got to get on that


----------



## NJmike PE

Jbone27 PE said:


> Wait...Never saw Lebowski??? You've got to get on that


So then you have no frame of reference here, Donny, You're like a child who wonders in the middle of movie.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeb6294

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Opened last night here in NZ. You won't get it until next week unless you grab it online.


Usually try to wait until stuff has come out on On-Demand or DVD...quality is a lot better.


----------



## mudpuppy

Dleg said:


> I watched The House on the plane last week - wasn't impressed, and yes, i did enjoy The Big Lebowski, but that was smart comedy. The House was dumb, although I did get a few chuckles.




Exactly this.


----------



## MetsFan

My wife and I went to see Thor on Saturday.  I highly recommend it!  We were laughing throughout the movie.  I never thought I'd be that excited over a Thor movie, but they did a great job changing up the mood from the last one.


----------



## leggo PE

MetsFan said:


> My wife and I went to see Thor on Saturday.  I highly recommend it!  We were laughing throughout the movie.  I never thought I'd be that excited over a Thor movie, but they did a great job changing up the mood from the last one.


Agreed! We went to see it on Saturday, too. I'd seen that it got really good reactions, but didn't really understand what the plot was from the trailer. But, all that being said, we both really enjoyed it! It was really funny.

And there are two surprise scenes in the credits, one at the very. very end (which didn't seem to have any significance to me).


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> And there are two surprise scenes in the credits, one at the very. very end (which didn't seem to have any significance to me).


Have you seen the other (2) Thor movies?


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Have you seen the other (2) Thor movies?


I can't remember. (True story)


----------



## Road Guy

did they drop Padme from this one?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> did they drop Padme from this one?


She hasn't been in a Marvel movie since Thor 2. I've read in multiple articles that she doesn't want anything to do with it anymore.


----------



## Dleg

Yeah there was character who mentioned to Thor that he had been dumped by her, and he shot back that he dumped her, not the other way around. Kind of funny.


----------



## Road Guy

the 1st Thor was kind of good in the same way the movie "small soldiers" is watchable, on a cold rainy day when nothing else was on..


----------



## Road Guy

The internets tell me this is the travel stop from the diner scene in Dumb n dumber a.k.a. The sea bass scene. - I didn't go inside but it sure doesn't look like the movie


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> The internets tell me this is the travel stop from the diner scene in Dumb n dumber a.k.a. The sea bass scene. - I didn't go inside but it sure doesn't look like the movie


Cool! This is the only shot from the movie I could find. Obviously looks much older based on when the movie came out (1994 - check out those gas pumps and the price of gas!). Perhaps they remodeled/upgraded?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> the 1st Thor was kind of good in the same way the movie "small soldiers" is watchable, on a cold rainy day when nothing else was on..


This ^

I only watched because of Cate Blanchett.  It was ok but I certainly wouldn't go to the theaters to see it.


----------



## Supe

Finally saw Ghost in the Shell. I really liked it, but it would definitely lose some appeal for someone who wasnt familiar with the original animated movie/series.


----------



## jeb6294

Feed for “The Dark Tower” is good now since it came out on DVD so I watched that on my day off on Friday. It was fine. It’s been too long since I read the book, and I only read the first one, so I can’t comment on how well it follows King’s story. It did seem like the whole thing was rushed. It’s like they were building up to a finale that never happened...everything was wrapped up too quick and easy.


----------



## Dleg

We went to see Daddy's Home 2 yesterday, mainly for something to do other than sit in the house and watch the snow pile up. I'd like to say it was exactly what I expected, but it was actually a little less than I expected. Bleh. total waste of money.


----------



## jeb6294

And today was the latest Transformers movie.  Not sure why everyone said it was so awful...relative to the other Transformer movies anyway.  It was just like all the other ones...big, loud, and explosions.  Good mindless entertainment on a cold rainy day.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

jeb6294 said:


> And today was the latest Transformers movie.  Not sure why everyone said it was so awful...relative to the other Transformer movies anyway.  It was just like all the other ones...big, loud, and explosions.  Good mindless entertainment on a cold rainy day.


Saw Transformers: The Last Knight on the flight back and it was pretty terrible, even by the standards for that series.  The first two had some form of continuity and logic which disappeared in the later movies.

Finally got around to seeing It and definitely recommend.  Pretty fantastic movie.


----------



## leggo PE

Saw the new Murder on the Orient Express movie. Having just read the book, it definitely took some liberties from the book, I suppose to make it a little bit more dramatic. I would say it's entertaining, but not necessarily good.


----------



## Road Guy

is there basically nothing coming out this Christmas season other than Star Wars?


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> is there basically nothing coming out this Christmas season other than Star Wars?


Pitch Perfect 300...


----------



## Road Guy

I actually find those fairly funny, especially when drinking!


----------



## csb

But will the Green Bay Packers be back?


----------



## FLBuff PE

You mean this guy, right?


----------



## Road Guy

^- is that Fat Amy?


----------



## envirotex




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My daughter loves Pitch Perfect. She added the soundtracks for both to Mrs Dex's spotify account.


----------



## Supe

John Wick: Chapter 2 was nowhere near as good as the first one.


----------



## envirotex

Supe said:


> John Wick: Chapter 2 was nowhere near as good as the first one.


No, but it was worth 2 hours and a rental.  Don't F with a man's dog or his car.


----------



## Supe

envirotex said:


> No, but it was worth 2 hours and a rental.  Don't F with a man's dog or his car.


Agreed.  It just didn't seem as fluid/well executed as the first one.


----------



## csb

In the last 24 hours I have watched Guardians of the Galaxy Volume 2 twice.


----------



## Dleg

We went to see Coco opening night. It was much better than I had anticipated from the previews (which wasn't much) and was really good. A truly great film about family. 

Then we rented Valerian and the City of ten thousand planets or whatever.  What an awful film. I didn't turn it off, but I did mostly stop watching after the first hour. What a tremendous waste of resources.


----------



## Supe

Finally saw Wonder Woman.  The opening was pretty slow, and the whole movie had a distinctly different vibe from all the other superhero movies, but I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Finally saw Wonder Woman.  The opening was pretty slow, and the whole movie had a distinctly different vibe from all the other superhero movies, but I thought it was pretty good.


You're still on LadyFox's Xmas card list. And you'll also still be welcomed at the supper club table. :thumbs:


----------



## jeb6294

No kids, I was sick and the wife was working over most of the Thanksgiving weekend.  I tried watching "Atomic Blonde" because it was supposed to be one of the great movies of 2017.  I made it about an hour before I turned it off.  I also watched "Baywatch".  It was bad, but it came across like it was intentionally bad.  Like they realized they were making a movie based on a ridiculous TV show and didn't try to take things too seriously.


----------



## Road Guy

we enjoyed the Baywatch movie in the sense that it wasn't supposed to be serious - but Im glad we didn't pay much to see it either!

But I wish they could make comedies that didn't have to necessarily have a point to them


----------



## Dleg

I watched Baywatch on the plane. I remember essentially nothing, which is a pretty good measure of the film.

My wife forced me to watch "Wonder" this weekend.  A pretty good Lifetime movie about a kid with a physical deformity. Formulaic, manipulative, etc. but still pretty uplifting and positive.

My problem with it is that it is fictional, and paints a uniformly inaccurate view of disability and other people's acceptance of it. In the movie, Augie has physical deformities but inside he's just a regular kid and in fact a very smart kid, and as a result, when other kids "get used to" the way he looks, they become his friends. In reality, most kids with disabilities are not "regular kids' inside, and they have a much harder time making friends because to be a friend, a regular kid must get over not only the physical deformities but the cognitive and behavioral differences, as well. As a parent of a child with a disability, I felt kind of cheated by the movie, because it was literally made up by someone and it felt that way - an artificially simple solution to a problem that is never that simple. It was still a positive message, though, I guess, but I left feeling kind of angry, to be honest.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## csb

Dleg said:


> I watched Baywatch on the plane. I remember essentially nothing, which is a pretty good measure of the film.
> 
> My wife forced me to watch "Wonder" this weekend.  A pretty good Lifetime movie about a kid with a physical deformity. Formulaic, manipulative, etc. but still pretty uplifting and positive.
> 
> My problem with it is that it is fictional, and paints a uniformly inaccurate view of disability and other people's acceptance of it. In the movie, Augie has physical deformities but inside he's just a regular kid and in fact a very smart kid, and as a result, when other kids "get used to" the way he looks, they become his friends. In reality, most kids with disabilities are not "regular kids' inside, and they have a much harder time making friends because to be a friend, a regular kid must get over not only the physical deformities but the cognitive and behavioral differences, as well. As a parent of a child with a disability, I felt kind of cheated by the movie, because it was literally made up by someone and it felt that way - an artificially simple solution to a problem that is never that simple. It was still a positive message, though, I guess, but I left feeling kind of angry, to be honest.


Plus the actor looks like this in real life:






The kid is practically the next James Bond.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The name's Box. Juice Box.


----------



## leggo PE

What did I watch on the airplanes... Hmm, on the way there, Snatched, which I thought was pretty funny! Amy Schumer and Goldie Hawn were a great combo. The movie's premise is pretty ridiculous, but it was entertaining. Coming back, I watched Table 19, which was a rom com but funny. I followed that with "The Accountant", which, despite my dislike of Ben Affleck, I thought was decent.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> Finally saw Wonder Woman.  The opening was pretty slow, and the whole movie had a distinctly different vibe from all the other superhero movies, but I thought it was pretty good.


Thought WW was ok but hated the ending.  That and I couldn't get over the fact they had David Thewlis be Ares.  In my mind, he will always be Professor Lupin.


----------



## kevo_55

The question I have is why WW just didn't go God mode in Batman vs Superman and take out Doomsday in like 5 secs?


----------



## knight1fox3

kevo_55 said:


> The question I have is why WW just didn't go God mode in Batman vs Superman and take out Doomsday in like 5 secs?


Because they completely messed up B vs. S from the get-go. The whole timeline became skewed when they decided to introduce "Doomsday" (I use that lightly because he looks much different) when they did in that movie.

That was my only beef with WW is that no where in any of the other older movies and/or comics, did she ever have THAT kind of super-human strength equivalent to the Son of Krypton or the like.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This ^  WW has slowly become the female equivalent of Superman (Supergirl aside)


----------



## jeb6294

As long as we're talking about it, if she's been around since WW1 like her movie shows, how is it that neither Batman nor Superman have any clue who she is in B-vs-S?  Surely a hot chick running around fighting evil would have been at least a blip on the radar at some point.


----------



## Dleg

If you guys are going to start questioning the rationale and accuracy behind superhero movies, then we might as well start questioning the true mechanics and killing power of professional wrestling moves.


----------



## csb

Hell, as long as we're at, do you think an airplane on a treadmill would take off?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

csb said:


> Hell, as long as we're at, do you think an airplane on a treadmill would take off?


----------



## Road Guy

Yes!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


>


Can anyone confirm that this movie is indeed going to happen this December?


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> If you guys are going to start questioning the rationale and accuracy behind superhero movies, then we might as well start questioning the true mechanics and killing power of professional wrestling moves.


Some of the lower rated movies still follow their respective comics somewhat. The Crow is one example.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Speaking of comic book movies....


----------



## Road Guy

:ghey:


----------



## kevo_55

That ending on that trailer!!


----------



## leggo PE

What happens after Infinity War?


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> What happens after Infinity War?


You're on a "need to know" basis.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> You're on a "need to know" basis.


Infinite war!

Well, actually, I hope not. That would suck.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> What happens after Infinity War?


Infinity War Part 2


----------



## Road Guy

Then Marvels vs Transformers vs Aliens probably.....

I am looking foreword to the Jumanji reboot - but hope they have some throwbacks to Robin Williams


----------



## csb

The new Jumanji was decent. 

The main issue I had part way through was that I realized that the main female actress is Nebula from GotG. If I hadn't just watched it over and over in the last month, I probably could have ignored it, but there was no shaking it once I realized it.


----------



## FLBuff PE

The fam went to see The Greatest Showman on Tuesday. We really liked it. MiniBuff 2 (who is prone to hyperbole at 5 years old) said it was the "best movie I've ever seen". I thought Hugh Jackman and Zac Efron played really well against each other.


----------



## jeb6294

Just got finished with my first Big D experience....boys and I went and saw “Star Wars”. Big D screen was definitely worth it. Not an iMax but the sound and picture were a big step up from a standard screen.


----------



## knight1fox3

jeb6294 said:


> Just got finished with my first Big D experience....Big D screen was definitely worth it.


@csb, you want to take this one???


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> @csb, you want to take this one???


So you're asking @csb if she wants to take the Big D? What do you think?


----------



## Dleg

I was going to ask how many shots did it take to get the taste out of his mouth, but then I remembered the punch line to that joke.


----------



## Dleg

We watched Lawrence of Arabia on cable the other night. I don't think I ever watched that movie as an adult. I see why it is listed as one of the greatest movies ever. Excellent photography, and a strange portrait of a strange man. I saw a LOT of influences on George Lucas's Star Wars in that movie.

We saw Jumanji over the weekend, too. Pretty entertaining, I'd say overall a lot more enjoyable movie than the first.


----------



## jeb6294

jeb6294 said:


> Just got finished with my first Big D experience


Pun fully intended.  I just imagine some intern at AMC snickering while suggesting to the old guys that they call their new screen format "Big D" cause it's short for big digital screen.


----------



## leggo PE

Dleg said:


> We saw Jumanji over the weekend, too. Pretty entertaining, I'd say overall a lot more enjoyable movie than the first.


Whatttt I just rewatched the original Jumanji the other day, and it's great.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I saw Guardians part 2 over the break.  I haven't seen a worse movie since Christmas with the Kranks. Every single "joke" fell flat, seemed forced, and was as unfunny nailing your thumb with a staple gun.  Through the finger nail.


----------



## txjennah PE

We watched Get Out a couple of days ago...it was really good!


----------



## MA_PE

leggo PE said:


> Whatttt I just rewatched the original Jumanji the other day, and it's great.


I tend to agree and because I like it, is why I'm intrigued to see the new one.


----------



## envirotex

Baby Driver.


----------



## leggo PE

envirotex said:


> Baby Driver.


This movie is excellent!


----------



## knight1fox3

Saw Work Christmas Party with some friends over the holiday break. It was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Whatttt I just rewatched the original Jumanji the other day, and it's great.


Agree - can't beat Robin Williams.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Tried watching Justice League and turned it off after 15 minutes.  Probably deserves another chance but doesn't look very promising.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Tried watching Justice League and turned it off after 15 minutes.  Probably deserves another chance but doesn't look very promising.


That is unfortunate as I really like the cast they selected (I haven't seen it yet). So just bad screen-play, story, effects, etc?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

csb said:


> The new Jumanji was decent.
> 
> The main issue I had part way through was that I realized that the main female actress is Nebula from GotG. If I hadn't just watched it over and over in the last month, I probably could have ignored it, but there was no shaking it once I realized it.


The family really liked it. Funniest part was when Jack Black was looking down at his pants and my 10yr old daughter looks over at me and asks me what's so funny while her 12yr old brother is crying from laughing so hard.

It was a very simple movie with a ton of plot holes, but I still really enjoyed it.

Plus, Karen Gillan was hot in that movie...


----------



## csb

Dexman PE PMP said:


> The family really liked it. Funniest part was when Jack Black was looking down at his pants and my 10yr old daughter looks over at me and asks me what's so funny while her 12yr old brother is crying from laughing so hard.
> 
> It was a very simple movie with a ton of plot holes, but I still really enjoyed it.
> 
> Plus, Karen Gillan was hot in that movie...


"It has a handle!" 

It was one of those movies where everything can just wash over you and you just have an enjoyable time. 

Going to see Star Wars the very next day did not give the same feeling.


----------



## Road Guy

so again couldn't sleep last night and ended up watching the 50 shades of grey movie.. got about half way through it, but it just seemed really creepy to me.  Maybe that type of "women book porn" just doesn't relate to the big screen?  but I went out and bought some rope and masking tape anyways...


----------



## Dleg

I took my son to see Ferdinand (his pick). About what I expected. I have already forgotten 99% of it.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> so again couldn't sleep last night and ended up watching the 50 shades of grey movie.. got about half way through it, but it just seemed really creepy to me.  Maybe that type of "women book porn" just doesn't relate to the big screen?  but I went out and bought some rope and masking tape anyways...


Don't forget to write up that contract with the "anal fisting" option!

Mrs. Supe and I watched bits and pieces, and it was so laughably bad that I honestly can't believe they made a second one.  It was basically a really bad soap opera with porn.

At least the internet got some good memes from it.


----------



## Road Guy

I haven't read the books but I assume the books were better since they sold a zillion copies?  I did read where the basis of the book was a spin off of one of the vampire series where Chrsitian was a non vampire who was part of one of those vampire series???  makes it sounds even worse IMO..


----------



## Supe

I doubt the books were better.  I think they were just considered mainstream as opposed to smut.


----------



## jeb6294

Most of the people I know who (tried) reading the books only made it part way through the first book before they had to stop because they were so bad.  Not just a bad story, but the writing was awful too.


----------



## Road Guy

Curious to hear if any EB women read them? (Won't judge) ???


----------



## leggo PE

I haven't read them, but my coworker did, and she told me the writing was terrible as well.


----------



## MA_PE

leggo PE said:


> I haven't read them, but my coworker did, and she told me the writing was terrible as well.


The old "I didn't but I was told....."   right.. :B


----------



## leggo PE

MA_PE said:


> The old "I didn't but I was told....."   right.. :B


Haha, choose to believe what you'd like. But I tend not to lie! And I have a terrible poker face.


----------



## MA_PE

Hey like RG said.... we don't judge.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm not worried about being judged. Haha!


----------



## Road Guy

anyone catch this tonya harding  movie? Not sure the point of dredging up all that shit. We all know Tonya Harding is a POS, but it sort of seems odd to bring that back up to the Victim?

Of course hellywood likes money...


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> Of course hellywood likes money *and unnecessary drama*...


Fixt.


----------



## MA_PE

It is the nostalgia trend.   The story is recent enough for old people like me to remember and old enough that the millenials never heard of it, so it will get both age groups to go see it.  Kind of like the Bobby Riggs vs Billy Jean King story.

Nancy Kerrigan grew up and lives in the town adjacent to where I live.  The Boston Globe had an article today where they called her and asked what she thought about the renewed interest in the Tonya story.  She basically said she's just ignoring and going about her business.  She's made a good life out to figure skating whereas, Tonya has done everything from celebrity boxing to World's Dumbest..... to try to make a buck.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


> anyone catch this tonya harding  movie? Not sure the point of dredging up all that shit. We all know Tonya Harding is a POS, but it sort of seems odd to bring that back up to the Victim?
> 
> Of course hellywood likes money...


I knew it was on , but I value those two hours of my life more than watching that.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> Curious to hear if any EB women read them? (Won't judge) ???


nope, proud to say that's not my type of smut reading


----------



## Supe

Comically enough, I saw an advertisement for ANOTHER 50 SOG movie on TV yesterday.


----------



## Dleg

Took my son to see Paddington 2. I was curious what a Rotten Tomatoes 100% movie would be like. I suppose all that means is that 100% of critics thought that it did a good job of representing the subject matter well and met all critical filmmaking goals, whatever those were. But in truth it wasn't anything to get excited about at all. A ncie movie with a pleasant message about treating people well, but ultimately not something I can see myself enjoying over and over again, which for kids movies is really the ultimate test (how often are they going to watch it on DVD over and over, and how irritating will that be for the parents).  In this case, even if my son was still small and still obsessively watched movies over and over, which he is nod and doesn't, I do believe that this movie would not drive me crazy, but it would get super boring. 

I don't think 100% critical success is necessarily a measure of a good movie.  A good movie, I think, is something that will really move you in some way, and I don't think that can happen unless a filmmaker takes chances, and that ultimately means offending some reviewers.


----------



## Supe

Just look at some of the shit that wins Emmy awards, and that's all you need to know about movie critics.


----------



## leggo PE

They're filming part of the Venom movie right by my office at the end of this week. Our building has been told to beware of road closures, fake guns, and fake gunshots (amongst other things). I wonder if I'll spot Tom Hardy or Michelle Williams...


----------



## Bot-Man

I just saw downsizing. (Not my choice) It looked like it may be interesting though so I wasn't opposed. I found it boring. I fell asleep and missed the ending. I was on the road for most of Thursday so that may have contributed. My favorite character wasn't the protagonist or his love interest, it was the obnoxious upstairs neighbor because that's how I felt watching it.


----------



## Road Guy

was watching Harry and the Henderson's the other day (don't ask me why) but is it me or did Ron Perlman play bigfoot?


----------



## Supe

It was actually the black guy who played Predator in the first couple Predator movies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Kevin Peter Hall

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001310/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t10


----------



## Dleg

We watched Hostiles last weekend.  Pretty damn good film, in my opinion. Built up to a final scene which hit me pretty hard with a big-picture realization, but that's probably just me and a reflection of my experiences and viewpoints.  Even without the deeper meanings, it was still a very good story, if a little on the grim side...

So that said, at what point do you start criticizing your spouse when they want to see a movie that you know is going to suck?  I know professional reviews aren't always reflective of how I will enjoy a movie, but the "percent fresh'" statistic on Rotten Tomatoes seems to provide a pretty good indicator. My wife wants me to take her to see the 15:19 to Paris (or whatever the new Clint Eastwood movie is called) but it's at something like 30% on RT and the critics are mostly saying that it's because of using the real people instead of actors - makes it feel like you're watching their slide show or something, with 90% of the movie feeling irrelevant and boring. 

My thoughts are that I should just suck it up and go see what she wants to see. I''ve mentioned Rotten Tomatoes several times and suggested she check ratings there instead of basing her decisions on trailers only, but she still isn't so I guess that's my clue?


----------



## Road Guy

so what time are you going to see the movie?



- but didn't the Jumanji remake get like 75% on rotten tomatoes?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

But the Jumanji movie was good.


----------



## Dleg

Jumanji was "fun". That's one of the weaknesses of the RT percent fresh score - if a movie is generally well-liked but shallow as hell, it will score highly. Freaking Paddington 2 as case in point: 100% fresh on RT, but most definitely not, not, not Best Picture material.  It just failed to offend so well that every reviewer thought that it was "good".  But 100 goods does not equal a great.


----------



## Ble_PE

Just watched The Cloverfield Paradox and all I've got to say is WTF!? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Overall, I don't tend to put too much value in reviews and ratings for the exact reason you state.

If it looks like something I want to watch and I have the time to do it then I'll watch it. I really don't care what RT, Siskel &amp; Ebert, the Oscars, critics, etc say.  I usually get bored and/or hate the movies that the critics love, and RT is all over the boards as to if a movie is "good", so that site isn't reliable at all.


----------



## Road Guy

I'd like to see the Paris 
Movie just not in a theatre


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I'd like to see the Paris
> Movie just not in a theatre


That's different than "One Night in Paris", just so you know...


----------



## jeb6294

Ble_PE said:


> Just watched The Cloverfield Paradox and all I've got to say is WTF!?


Is that a good WTF or a bad WTF?


----------



## Ble_PE

jeb6294 said:


> Is that a good WTF or a bad WTF?


Overall it wasn't a bad movie per se, I just don't like the way it ends at all.


----------



## Dleg

So guess what: I saw The 15:19 to Paris. It wasn't as bad as the 38% indicated on Rotten Tomatoes. It was more like 48%.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Watched The Greatest Showman with the wife, was surprisingly really good.


----------



## MetsFan

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Watched The Greatest Showman with the wife, was surprisingly really good.


I've had that This is Me song stuck in my head since the Oscars.


----------



## csb

I finally saw Coco.


----------



## Road Guy

prayers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

MetsFan said:


> I've had that This is Me song stuck in my head since the Oscars.


It's definitely addictive.  The soundtrack for the entire movie is very good.


----------



## Road Guy

re watched the NR version of the hangover this past weekend... cant believe how much that movie still makes me laugh.. and then mistakenly watched the hangover part III last night, I don't think it got one laugh out of me?  Not sure how they can go from LMFA to WTF was that?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Never saw the 3rd one. First was awesome, 2nd was alright but not memorable, but have had no motivation to see the third.

Actually saw the DVD in the 3 for $20 bin last weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3

H.O. 1 was pretty great. Not sure how they could screw the others up so bad other than just trying to resort to the same old jokes/scenarios.


----------



## csb

I heard Hangover 4 involved a bunch of engineers on a Dam Tour.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Anybody know where I can get some dam bait?


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> I heard Hangover 4 involved a bunch of engineers on a Dam Tour *trying to find chocolate*.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt. :thumbs:


I loved the scene where the tiger ripped the bus apart.


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> I loved the scene where the tiger ripped the bus apart.


The scene where they were searching for a dinner place to get steak during Lent was even BETTER! 

:lmao:


----------



## csb

knight1fox3 said:


> The scene where they were searching for a dinner place to get steak during Lent was even BETTER!
> 
> :lmao:


I feel like there were stripper boots and @Dexman PE PMP grabbing some fake boobies, but I may have had to leave the movie early.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really loved the scene where the OSHA agents busted in and shut down Mardi Gras because the strippers on the ceiling didn't have proper PPE.


----------



## csb

I should really watch that movie again.


----------



## goodal

I didn't have high expectations for the Cloverfield Paradox, but it was not bad at all.  The ending was sort of unconventional, but I liked it for no other reason than they didn't tie it up with a bow like so many movies do..


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Cloverfield Paradox" the other day.  Didn't think it was too bad.  I'll admit I cheated and read the Wiki- description so I was able to figure out what was going on a little easier.

I also watched the new "Jumanji" this weekend.  It was pretty good too and the boys liked it.  Would seem like some of the action scenes were a little over the top, but then I would remember what they were going for...action sequences that are more "video game like".


----------



## Dleg

We saw "Ready Player One" this weekend.  I thought it was pretty good, my 14 year old son thought it was "awesome".


----------



## Supe

I'll wait for it to come out on Blu Ray, but I have only heard positive reviews about Ready Player One.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dleg said:


> We saw "Ready Player One" this weekend.  I thought it was pretty good, my 14 year old son thought it was "awesome".


My 12yr old son loved it too.

I thought it was good and enjoyed the random "Easter eggs" throughout the movie from the games I played as a kid.


----------



## Supe

Watched the new Jumanji this weekend.  Not bad for a family flick, definitely had its moments.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Watched the new Jumanji this weekend.  Not bad for a family flick, definitely had its moments.


Waiting for one of our friends to visit this coming weekend before we watch that one.

Watched Justice League this past weekend. Meh at best.


----------



## willsee

Would a five year old make it through ready player one?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ nope. And I wouldn't even want to try (though I have a 4-yr old).


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ nope. And I wouldn't even want to try (though I have a 4-yr old).


HOLY SHIT, YOUR KID'S ALREADY FOUR?!


----------



## Dleg

I'm pretty excited to see "Isle of Dogs" this weekend.  "Fantastic Mr. Fox" was a family favorite of ours (now a Thanksgiving tradition), so I have high hopes.  

We watched another Wes Anderson film on Netfliz the other night, "Moonlight Kingdom" as recommended by @frazil, and that was also pretty good.  Although I really think Anderson's style is best appreciated in stop-motion animation - seems less artificial that way.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ nope. And I wouldn't even want to try (though I have a 4-yr old).


It would mostly be a language/violence thing. Nothing gory, no sex, but plenty of language.

I took my kids (11 &amp; 12), and they thought it was awesome.


----------



## frazil

Dleg said:


> I'm pretty excited to see "Isle of Dogs" this weekend.  "Fantastic Mr. Fox" was a family favorite of ours (now a Thanksgiving tradition), so I have high hopes.
> 
> We watched another Wes Anderson film on Netfliz the other night, "Moonlight Kingdom" as recommended by @frazil, and that was also pretty good.  Although I really think Anderson's style is best appreciated in stop-motion animation - seems less artificial that way.


I’m excited to see Isle of Dogs too!  I’m in California this week and saw that its playing at the movie theater across the street.  I might have to go.


----------



## Dleg

Isle of Dogs was pretty good! Definitely a quirky Wes Anderson film, so if you hate his stuff you will probably hate Isle of Dogs.  If you enjoy his films, you will enjoy this one.

I read some reviews that were very hypervigilant / triggered snowflake-type reactions:  all the main dog characters are male, the exchange student is a "white savior" role, etc. Pretty humorous.  I also read an analysis of the film by a Japanese-born and raised writer for the New Yorker, who said all of those opinions are BS - the film is full of humor and details only accessible to native Japanese speakers, and the Japanese characters also strip the "white savior" character of any effectiveness in their non-translated comments about her.  All that aside, though, it was a very enjoyable movie.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I had to look it up, but I don't think I've ever seen a Wes Anderson film...


----------



## frazil

Dleg said:


> Isle of Dogs was pretty good! Definitely a quirky Wes Anderson film, so if you hate his stuff you will probably hate Isle of Dogs.  If you enjoy his films, you will enjoy this one.
> 
> I read some reviews that were very hypervigilant / triggered snowflake-type reactions:  all the main dog characters are male, the exchange student is a "white savior" role, etc. Pretty humorous.  I also read an analysis of the film by a Japanese-born and raised writer for the New Yorker, who said all of those opinions are BS - the film is full of humor and details only accessible to native Japanese speakers, and the Japanese characters also strip the "white savior" character of any effectiveness in their non-translated comments about her.  All that aside, though, it was a very enjoyable movie.


We saw it this past weekend. I really liked it too, but I love his movies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Watched the new Avengers movie last night. Ending was intense. So much so that the entire theater was silent when the credits started, except one woman who simply said, "what the fuck."

No way anyone could be prepared for that ending. Can't wait for the next one to see how this cliffhanger gets resolved.


----------



## txjennah PE

We saw A Quiet Place this weekend. It was really good! And I had no idea just how quiet the film actually is.  We saw it at the Drafthouse, and I was chewing my food verrrry slowly as to not make any noise.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah said:


> We saw A Quiet Place this weekend. It was really good! And I had no idea just how quiet the film actually is.  We saw it at the Drafthouse, and I was chewing my food verrrry slowly as to not make any noise.


I wanna see that one!


----------



## envirotex

Man from U.N.C.L.E $4 worthy.

He fixed the glitch.


----------



## Dleg

Avengers was definitely worth the hype.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> I wanna see that one!


Is that the one with Jim from The Office?


----------



## Road Guy

saw on the news that Coming to America 2 has been green lighted!


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> Is that the one with Jim from The Office?


Yep!

And I also saw the Avengers. Definitely a must-see if you're into the Marvel Universe. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Supe

Is the Avengers worth watching if you haven't watched all the prequel movies?


----------



## txjennah PE

Supe said:


> Is the Avengers worth watching if you haven't watched all the prequel movies?


Yes.  I hadn't kept up with much of the Marvel movies after the first Avengers.  There were some characters where I was just like, "Well, don't know who this person is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯", but it was still really good.


----------



## Dleg

I think it should be OK. I have seen all the Avengers movies, but I can't remember all the details and there's so many of them now it's not really feasible for me to "catch up", but even so I was able to make it through the movie without feeling like I didn't understand what was going on, even if there were several characters and relationships that I did not remember.


----------



## Road Guy

you could probably read the Wikipedia summary of the other movies and find what you need to know, they are all basically the same movie just retold with some massive unbelievable david vs goliath battle at the end


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

If the Avengers universe were a TV series, Infinity War is part 1 of the season finale. Ideally it would be a lot easier to follow if you saw the previous movies, but you don't have to see all of them.

A few key movies to watch would be:


Avengers

Avengers: Age of Ultron

Guardians of the Galaxy

Captain America: Civil War

Thor (Ragnarok)

Black Panther

The first 3 give enough backstory of the group. The rest are the movies that set up where everyone is at for the beginning of Infinity War.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

At the end of Infinity War, I turned to my daughter and said "That was awesome!" She said "That was AWFUL!"


----------



## csb

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If the Avengers universe were a TV series, Infinity War is part 1 of the season finale. Ideally it would be a lot easier to follow if you saw the previous movies, but you don't have to see all of them.
> 
> A few key movies to watch would be:
> 
> 
> Avengers
> 
> Avengers: Age of Ultron
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> 
> Captain America: Civil War
> 
> Thor (Ragnarok)
> 
> Black Panther
> 
> The first 3 give enough backstory of the group. The rest are the movies that set up where everyone is at for the beginning of Infinity War.


Could I fake it if I've only seen GotG and the rest of them only in clips as available on cable TV?


----------



## leggo PE

csb said:


> Could I fake it if I've only seen GotG and the rest of them only in clips as available on cable TV?


Probably. But you should really see Black Panther, because it's awesome!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I would have a hard time following all of various story lines in Infinity War without having seen the previous films. I don't think Infinity War was ever intended to be a stand-alone film. It's not like Star Trek where you can pick it up at any episode without losing much, but rather more like LOTR where it's a progression on previous movies. Imagine only watching the 3rd LOTR movie. It's still a visual spectacle and quite entertaining, but I think you would miss a lot of what makes it good.


----------



## leggo PE

Dex has a point.

But I have a terrible memory for movies, and didn't even really remember many of the characters whose movies I know I've seen. I'm sure I missed out on some of what made it good in that regard myself.


----------



## Dleg

At least watch the first 3 on Dex's list. I don't think it would be as understandable without that.


----------



## Road Guy

I took a really long lunch and saw it today - it's definitely a movie for the adult ADD generation - I give it 2 out of 5 meh

Only good parts was stark making fun of dr strange dork.... Jesus Christ what a waste of an extended lunch


----------



## txjennah PE

Road Guy said:


> I took a really long lunch and saw it today - it's definitely a movie for the adult ADD generation - I give it 2 out of 5 meh
> 
> Only good parts was stark making fun of dr strange dork.... Jesus Christ what a waste of an extended lunch


Haha right before the movie started, I turned to my friend and said, "How long is this movie?" When he replied, "Two hours and 45 minutes," I died a little inside.  (But I ended up really liking the movie).

But I was really happy when I saw the Quiet Place was 105 minutes.


----------



## Road Guy

shame...

https://www.fandango.com/overboard-2018-208487/movie-overview


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> shame...
> 
> https://www.fandango.com/overboard-2018-208487/movie-overview


Indeed. How can they expect to top Elk Snout with Goldie Hawn &amp; Kurt Russel?! &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## MA_PE

I saw they re-made this.  Did not expect the "role-reversal".  Another "classic" will be lost to future generations due to this remake.


----------



## jeb6294

"Black Panther" came out on digital so I watched that yesterday.  Meh...it was good, but I'm not really sure why everyone is raving about it being the best movie in the series.


----------



## Road Guy

Other than the first Iron Man I think these marvel movies are best when they have a mix of three or four "super heros" versus all 600 of them - and the stand alone ones have been pretty bad - captain America, ant man, etc


----------



## AyanHein

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If the Avengers universe were a TV series, Infinity War is part 1 of the season finale. Ideally it would be a lot easier to follow if you saw the previous movies, but you don't have to see all of them.
> 
> A few key movies to watch would be:
> 
> 
> Avengers
> 
> Avengers: Age of Ultron
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> 
> Captain America: Civil War
> 
> Thor (Ragnarok)
> 
> Black Panther
> 
> The first 3 give enough backstory of the group. The rest are the movies that set up where everyone is at for the beginning of Infinity War.


I'd like to add Dr. Strange in the list because there are a lot of key moments that you need to understand about what 'time' stone does.

I didn't watch Age of Ultron and Civil War before I watched Infinity War.  Here are my recommendation:

1. Dr. Strange

2. Avengers

3. Thor (Ragnarok)

4. Guardians of Galaxy

5. Black Panther


----------



## frazil

Thanks for the lists. I already saw Infinity War without having watched anything but Guardians.  I liked it.  But maybe now I’ll go back and watch them all before part 2


----------



## knight1fox3

@Dexman PE PMP, you weren't kidding about the ending of Infinity War....WAH!

_&lt;rushes to conduct more research&gt;_


----------



## jeb6294

Yep...had an appointment this morning so I took the whole day. Went and saw Avengers. Not sure sure what the big deal is...seems to me Thanos is just an over zealous environmentalist.


----------



## Road Guy

Also what was up with the Haulk needing Viagra or something? Couldn't perform?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Also what was up with the Haulk needing Viagra or something? Couldn't perform?





Spoiler



Probably had to do with Hulk getting the shit scared out of him by Thanos. Hulk spent the previous 2 years being a "God" of the arena getting to beat up everyone and being loved for it, only to turn around and get his ass handed to him by Thanos who truly is bigger and stronger (especially with the stones). The movie has set it up so that Banner and Hulk are essentially two different people living in the same body. Banner had limited control for a while until Hulk ultimately took over after the Ultron movie.


----------



## jeb6294

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Probably had to do with Hulk getting the shit scared out of him by Thanos. Hulk spent the previous 2 years being a "God" of the arena getting to beat up everyone and being loved for it, only to turn around and get his ass handed to him by Thanos who truly is bigger and stronger (especially with the stones). The movie has set it up so that Banner and Hulk are essentially two different people living in the same body. Banner had limited control for a while until Hulk ultimately took over after the Ultron movie.


I was thinking the same thing with Hulk.



Spoiler



During the big fight at the end, I kept expecting Banner to have a heart-to-heart with Hulk that got Hulk back into the fight and he'd rush in to help save the day. Maybe that comes in the next movie.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

jeb6294 said:


> I was thinking the same thing with Hulk.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> During the big fight at the end, I kept expecting Banner to have a heart-to-heart with Hulk that got Hulk back into the fight and he'd rush in to help save the day. Maybe that comes in the next movie.


Especially with this photo being used for all the promotional material for the movie:



Spoiler


----------



## Road Guy

Bannon looked like he was around 60


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Bannon looked like he was around 60


Who?  Banner?


----------



## Road Guy

I am not well versed on the nerd universe


----------



## frazil

Road Guy said:


> I am not well versed on the nerd universe


You’re the Nerd Leader!


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> Bannon looked like he was around 60


Well, Steve is 64, so it makes sense.


----------



## csb

Thank goodness he doesn't look Mitch McConnell old.


----------



## Dleg

csb said:


> Thank goodness he doesn't look Mitch McConnell old.


Yeah, he looks so much better.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> I am not well


Fixed


----------



## knight1fox3

_Guest_Audi driver, P.E._


----------



## Road Guy

Soon


----------



## Road Guy

I watched the original Han Solo feature film over the weekend... Raiders of the Lost Ark...


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I watched the original Han Solo feature film over the weekend... Raiders of the Lost Ark...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


>


IIRC, he was referring to the Millennium Falcon in that scene.


----------



## knight1fox3

Looking forward to seeing the new Incredibles 2 movie with MiniFox. I also LOL'd at the scene where they are doing "math" homework.  *"Why would they change math?! MATH IS MATH!!!"*   :lmao:


----------



## Road Guy

so anyone suffer through the solo movie? doesn't sound like it was received all that well?

Rogue One was really good and probably the last good SW movie made.


----------



## Dleg

I actually really enjoyed Solo. I'm looking forward to the next ones.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tomorrow night I'll be getting on a plane for 13+ hours and am looking for suggestions for in-flight movies to keep me occupied.


----------



## Road Guy

How many episodes of band of brothers can you get in in 13 hours?


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Tomorrow night I'll be getting on a plane for 13+ hours and am looking for suggestions for in-flight movies to keep me occupied.


See how many times you can pee on the seat in front of you before you get caught.


----------



## Bot-Man

We watched The Quiet Place and Annihilation last night. Quiet Place was pretty good. Annihilation was a bit strange and left some obvious questions unanswered.  I would recommend the first but not the latter.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ended up rewatching both Black Panther and Last Jedi.

The first seemed like such a very succinct storyline whereas the 2nd just kept going and going with so many little substories.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Ended up rewatching both Black Panther and Last Jedi.
> 
> The first seemed like such a very succinct storyline whereas the 2nd just kept going and going with so many little substories.


Indeed. And also not really accomplishing much of anything in the grand scheme of things.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MA_PE

I watched Paparazzi (2014) over the weekend (I had recorded it from cable a while ago and never got around to watching it).  It was billed as a "Death Wish" type of movie.  Not a bad fick actually.  Some brief cameos from recognizable actors added to the entertainment.  Makes we want to rewatch the old Charles Broson Death Wish movies.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Anyone here a fan of the Martial Arts Thriller genre?  Riki-Oh the story of Ricki is a great one.  What other film can you see a guy cut his own stomach open so he can use his intestines to try to strangle his opponent?  Full film on Youtube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvTx8606BOw


----------



## Road Guy

suffered through Game Night (-7 stars)

It was one of those movies you want to turn off, but at the same time just want to see how much worse it can get..


----------



## snickerd3

mr snick took minisnick to the drive in saturday to watch han solo.  He said it wasn't horrible but wasn't OMG I need to buy it ASAP either.  It's one of those Oh that's why back story sort of movies.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Incredibles 2 was good.  Don't go in expecting overly much and I think you'll enjoy it a lot more.  There's plenty of hype right before the movie starts.


----------



## Dleg

We saw that this weekend, and it was very enjoyable.

Odd thing - the theater was jam-packed with 18 to 25 year olds, mostly male, active duty soldiers from the nearby Army base. Then I did the math and figured it out - Incredibles 1 came out in 2006, when these guys were to  6 to 13 years old. The Incredibles was probably one of their defining movies. So for them, this was like going to see Star Wars Episode 1 for my generation, after years of waiting for the next installment. (Incredibles 2 is a LOT better than Star Wars Episode I, BTW)


----------



## Road Guy

Was the first incredibles even that good? I mean it wasn't toy story...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Was the first incredibles even that good? I mean it wasn't toy story...


Yes, it was.


----------



## Road Guy

Found an old John Cusack movie I hadn't seen before - Hot Pursuit - and it has a young Ben Stiller playing a slimey deck hand-- terrible movie btw


----------



## Road Guy

It also has George Castanzas Dad (sp)?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Jerry Stiller.

Some people think he's funny. He is not. Just like his son (both in real life and on Seinfeld).


----------



## Road Guy

I never knew those 2 were related? 

I liked something about Mary but not much other bennstiller stuff


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> It also has Ben Stiller's Dad?


I used to like Ben Stiller, but I feel like he's gone the Adam Sandler route, where it's the same damn movie over and over. 

Only Ben Stiller doesn't have a Spanglish in his repertoire that saves him. 

I finally saw Thor Ragnarok. Am I still within the statute of limitations to talk about this one?


----------



## Road Guy

its on Netflix so I am assuming its terrible?


----------



## csb

It was enjoyable. Much more Guardians of the Galaxy than other like other Marvel movies. 

We were trying to watch the list of movies to see before Infinity War and we made it through Thor Ragnarok, Black Panther, GotG 2, and we were trying to watch Captain America Civil War, but we all fell asleep. Now we've instead found an 18 minute YouTube video that fills in everything we need to know. 

There's a point where Thor gets his haircut and my kid points out that the deacon at our church looks like Thor.


----------



## Dleg

SO that's why @csb goes to church.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched a few over the last week or two....

”Pacific Rim 2” - Entertaining enough. Basically more of the same. If you liked the first one, you’ll probably like this one.

”Super Troopers 2” - Mehhh. It was really dumb, but the wife wanted to watch it cause she liked the first one. She stopped paying attention and went to her phone about 1/2 way through the movie if that tells you anything. Best part was the body cam footage at the end. 

“Ready Player One” - Good sci-fi flick. Little depressing to watch sometimes...can see society going in that direction.


----------



## jeb6294

And most recently....

”Rampage” - Further proof that movies based on classic games/video games are a bad idea.


----------



## Dleg

We saw Ant Man and The Wasp this weekend. It was pretty entertaining. You will have needed to see Avengers Infinity War to understand the ending, which was weird because my wife saw that with me but then totally didn't understand the ending.....


----------



## Road Guy

I was actually surprised I liked the first ant man- so may check this one out for lunch one day..


----------



## Dleg

It's about as good as the first one, so you will probably like it?


----------



## Supe

Finally saw Black Panther.  Am I the only person not impressed by this movie?  I'd say it ranked mid-pack for Marvel stuff, and that's not exactly a high bar.  It had its moments, but man, it sure seemed like there were a lot of boring lulls.  

On the flip side, we all really liked A Quiet Place.  Not at all what I was expecting.


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


> Finally saw Black Panther.  Am I the only person not impressed by this movie?  I'd say it ranked mid-pack for Marvel stuff, and that's not exactly a high bar.  It had its moments, but man, it sure seemed like there were a lot of boring lulls.
> 
> On the flip side, we all really liked A Quiet Place.  Not at all what I was expecting.


I think I said the same thing after I saw it...good movie, but I couldn't understand why everyone was raving about it being the best Marvel movie.

Was one of the new movies out on HBO so I actually watched "IT" yesterday.  For some reason it wasn't as scary as I figured it would be.  I remembered enough stuff from the book that I know it didn't completely follow King's story, but it's been long enough that I wasn't sitting there nit-picking all the stuff that was left out/different.  Good enough that I'll definitely watch Chapter 2 after it comes out.


----------



## leggo PE

I watched The Death of Stalin on the plane home yesterday. it was really, really well done! I highly recommend it, if you like dry humor especially.


----------



## Road Guy

the trailer for this look pretty promising.. at least not another Jurassic park, avengers, star wars, transformers, star trek, etc..

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4530422/


----------



## jeb6294

This is the one that surprised me....


----------



## Supe

Baby Driver - about 7.5/10.  They needed more chase scenes in a movie based on a getaway driver.


----------



## leggo PE

I really liked Baby Driver!


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> I really liked Baby Driver!


I like the style of the movie, but in addition to more chase scenes, it needed way less Jamie Fox.  In fact, everything needs way less Jamie Fox.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> I like the style of the movie, but in addition to more chase scenes, it needed way less Jamie Fox.  In fact, everything needs way less Jamie Fox.


The world needs less Jamie Fox.  Not sure how he got famous in the first place...


----------



## Supe

He's been a broken record ever since he was on "In Living Color"...


----------



## Master slacker

jeb6294 said:


> This is the one that surprised me....


Le sigh... more CGI.


----------



## csb

I finally saw the new Baywatch movie. 

Made the mistake, though, of watching it with my 12-year-old kid. It wasn't terrible, but there definitely moments where he blushed. 

Though the scene at the beginning with the junk is pretty funny.


----------



## willsee

Got tickets to sneak peek of Teen Titans Go last night

I went into it liking the TV show, but to me the show is better than the movie.  The movie was more of a broadway musical - but my children enjoyed it.  

It might perhaps be the best DC movie though?


----------



## willsee

Saw the new Mission Impossible

If you like the others you will like this one


----------



## Dleg

We saw that one yesterday, too. I enjoyed it - tons of action, great stunts (no or very little CGI), ridiculously complex plot.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

willsee said:


> Saw the new Mission Impossible
> 
> If you like the others you will like this one


Agreed. Liked this one better than some of the others, actually.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Honestly have zero interest in the series. I've seen the first one a few times. I vaguely recall the 2nd one. Have no idea how many there are at this point.  Kinda reminds me of a standard Disney movie life cycle: Blockbuster, Obligatory sequel for money, then series of straight to DVD followups that are only purchased by fans.

Now that I think about it, that probably sums up how most see the Transformers series...


----------



## csb

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Honestly have zero interest in the series. I've seen the first one a few times. I vaguely recall the 2nd one. Have no idea how many there are at this point.  Kinda reminds me of a standard Disney movie life cycle: Blockbuster, Obligatory sequel for money, then series of straight to DVD followups that are only purchased by fans.
> 
> Now that I think about it, that probably sums up how most see the Transformers series...


Yeah, but no one's ever bought a reindeer because they watched all the Frozens.


----------



## Road Guy

I think I saw the first mission impossible, none of the rest..

I have scrolled past the last transformers on Netflix for a while now.... will keep doing so..

Thor's movie - Jesus Christ that was bad...like a bad Stephen king book where they couldn't come up with an ending so they just did something stupid to final end it..


----------



## snickerd3

the first mission impossible movie was the first DVD I ever owned and could only watch it on my new computer that I bought for my freshman year in college because we didn't own a dvd player. circa 1998


----------



## Dleg

I don't remember anything about the first few MI sequels, but these last two have been very good.


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> the first mission impossible movie was the first DVD I ever owned and could only watch it on my new computer that I bought for my freshman year in college because we didn't own a dvd player. circa 1998


My first DVDs came free with my $200 Panasonic (?) DVD player with the orange front display (summer of '99).  Somehow I still remember what they were - *The Fifth Element*, *Stargate*, and... *Stepmom*.


----------



## snickerd3

fifth element and stargate are awesome movies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy

Shirley you cant be serious? (about stargate)? the Jodi Foster movie?


----------



## snickerd3

jodi foster is not in stargate...maybe you are thinking of contact


----------



## Road Guy

whew - was going to have to rethink our friendship there for a minute


----------



## snickerd3

Stargate joins two of my most favorite things.  Science fiction and ancient Egyptian  culture  (went through a huge phase as a kid of wanting to be an archaeologist)


----------



## Master slacker

My SG DVD had half the movie on one side and the other half of the movie on the other.  Found my DVD player!  It was an RCA.  Silly me.


----------



## Dleg

snickerd3 said:


> Stargate joins two of my most favorite things.  Science fiction and ancient Egyptian  culture  (went through a huge phase as a kid of wanting to be an archaeologist)


Oh BS, you just wanted to Walk Like an Egyptian.


----------



## Road Guy

I must have missed star gate as well


----------



## Supe

How the heck have y'all never seen Stargate?  I mean, come on - action hero Kurt Russel and James Spader when he still had hair!


----------



## MA_PE

Can't say as I have any distinct rememberance/knowledge of Stargate.


----------



## Dleg

Ditto. I did see it, it was just so mediocre I have virtually no memory of it.


----------



## snickerd3

Dleg said:


> Oh BS, you just wanted to Walk Like an Egyptian.


duh...what 80's child wouldn't...or didn't


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> Can't say as I have any distinct rememberance/knowledge of Stargate.






Dleg said:


> Ditto. I did see it, it was just so mediocre I have virtually no memory of it.


wow really?????  it is only basically the pilot for a 10 season tv show and like 2 or 3 more movies.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah but those had MacGyver in them..

I watched a few minutes last night, its on Amazon Prime. will try and finish it, seemed kind of hokey, needed a strong female co star, in some type of desert camo bikini or something..


----------



## csb

I developed a bit of a James Spader crush centered solely around Stargate. I was a sophomore in high school. That crush did not age well.


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> I developed a bit of a James Spader crush centered solely around Stargate. I was a sophomore in high school. That crush did not age well.


I can't get over James Spader from the movie "Secretary" being the same James Spader that's in "The Blacklist".


----------



## Road Guy

Shouldn’t we be basing our initial opinion of James Spader on pretty in pink?


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> I developed a bit of a James Spader crush centered solely around Stargate. I was a sophomore in high school. That crush did not age well.


agree!!!  I think it is the lack of hair now...and the jowls that some people get as they age.  I hope I'm not a jowl person when I get older.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Most don't realize he was also the voice of Ultron in the Avengers movie too.


----------



## jeb6294

Fired up “The Avengers, Infinity War” for the boys.  It was actually pretty amusing watching them watch the movie. They loved it...up to the end. The whole time leading up to the end, they kept up the idea that the good guys would pull it out. When they didn’t and characters started evaporating, Jack was almost in tears. He went from loving the movie to saying it was awful and saying whoever made the movie was a terrible person. They got better when I told them there was going to be another Avengers movie.


----------



## knight1fox3

jeb6294 said:


> They got better when I told them there was going to be another Avengers movie.


It's all primarily hinging on Dr. Strange and the Time Infinity Stone. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Antman also gives a good idea on other possibilities as well.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally got around to seeing Avengers, Infinity War and while it was entertaining I don't quite understand the mania about it.


----------



## jeb6294

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Antman also gives a good idea on other possibilities as well.


Haven't seen it yet, but I will once it is out on disc/digital.  Already heard rumblings that the scene in the credits kinda sets up the next Avengers movie.


----------



## Supe

Watched "American Made" - pretty good.  Tom Cruise plays a pilot who ends up double dipping for both the CIA and the Medellin Cartel during the cocaine era.


----------



## Dleg

We saw three movies and one video this weekend: 

Christopher Robin:  Meh.

Won't You Be My Neighbor: Really came away from this thinking Mr. Rogers was a really, really good person. Still a cruddy TV show that even I found boring as a kid, if sweet. But definitely a good guy and had the best interests of children at heart. As far as the movie goes, it was a typical documentary in terms of style and pacing: lots of interviews with people who knew him, lots of bad quality video from the old shows. For me the highlight was Mr. Rogers testifying before Congress to increase funding for PBS, and of course Mr. Rogers kicking Nazi ass on D-Day. Well the actual real highlight was seeing it in our local theater-pub with a couple of Widmer Hefeweisens.

Eighth Grade: Was a lot more low-budget than I was expecting, but a good movie and extremely realistic look at being a middle schooler, at least a middle school girl, that is. I took my middle schooler boy to see it and he said it was pretty good but it made him feel kind of sad. As an adult with memories of middle school, it made me glad to be through with that experience, and reinforced my impression that middle school is THE worst time of life.

12 Years a Slave: Finally got around to seeing this on Amazon. Brutal. I've been on a Lincoln kick lately: watched 'Lincoln" and am currently half-way through Doris Kearns Goodwin's Team of Rivals. This was an excellent addition to both of those. I had to reassure my wife at several points during and after the movie that not all white people were that terrible.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> 12 Years a Slave: Finally got around to seeing this on Amazon. Brutal. I've been on a Lincoln kick lately: watched 'Lincoln" and am currently half-way through Doris Kearns Goodwin's Team of Rivals. This was an excellent addition to both of those. I had to reassure my wife at several points during and after the movie that not all white people were that terrible.


Cool. Don't forget this one...


----------



## Dleg

Yeah.....


----------



## jeb6294

No kids at home last night so we watched "Deadpool 2" last night.  I give it 2 severed thumbs up.


----------



## Master slacker

As part of my week of jury dut, we watched *12 Angry Men*.






There is no action.  There are no gun shots.  There is no CGI.  This is just a good drama movie with distinct characters.  I personally enjoyed how the most subtle pieces of the testimony of witnesses are pulled apart and discussed in the deliberation.  It's simple and I like it.  I give it four switchblades.


----------



## goodal

Quiet Place:  The wife, I and our 14 year old loved it.  Probably too scary for the 9 yr old though.  Nice to watch something that wasn't a sucky sequel for a change.

Dr. Strange: MEH.  Another Marvel movie

Transformers: The Last Knight: I watched this for the boys sake.  The dialog was horrible, the plot was all over the place and of course they set it up for yet another movie.  I pray it doesnt get funded.


----------



## Road Guy

I was drinking last night but I could have swore I saw a movie trailer for a movie called "*rich Asians*"?  was I hallucinating again?


----------



## willsee

Crazy Rich Asians


----------



## jeb6294

"Life of the Party"...only because it had just come out and I was stuck in the house this weekend because of the crappy weather.  On a scale of 1-to-10 I would give this one a solid "tolerable".  I made it through to the end, but I guess I'm one of those people who thinks Melissa McCarthey just not that funny.

Also watched "A Quiet Place".  I was about 15 minutes into it before I figured out how to turn the subtitles on, but I almost think it was better without them.  You could get a pretty good idea of what they were saying without them and it made it more suspenseful that way.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Started watching Battleship last night. Made it about 20 minutes before I just shut it off. It was just bad.


----------



## jeb6294

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Started watching Battleship last night. Made it about 20 minutes before I just shut it off. It was just bad.


Go back to my comment about “Rampage” when I said games/video games make horrible movies...”Battleship” was one of the tops on that list of crappy movies.

Spoiler ahead in case you decide to actually finish it:

The end was the best part, when they get the old guys and fire up the USS Missouri.


----------



## Road Guy

It’s one of those movies that so bad it’s actually kind of good, but yes that couple of minutes when they fire up the old battleship is some of the best screen time around


----------



## leggo PE

I watched A Quiet Place on the plane the other day. I enjoyed it and definitely got surprised a few times, even when I knew what was coming. It was a very interesting movie from the perspective of sound.

Also watched Book Club, which was funny!

And I watched Molly's Game, which I thought was pretty good.

Wonder what I'll watch on planes this weekend...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I watched A Quiet Place.  Can't say I enjoyed it as much as it was hyped to me. This is primarily so because after the initial "holy shit she stepped on a nail" all that seemed to disappear. Sorry, been there done that and can't suspend my disbelief enough to see her stomping around on that foot in subsequent scenes.


----------



## Road Guy

I couldn’t sleep and watched DR. strange last night I mean - holy shit was that bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

never heard of Dr Strange.  Had to look it up.  I'll skip that one.  Not to be confused with the classic Dr Strangelove


----------



## Dleg

I wathced Dr. Strange and can't remember a damn thing about the movie other than he can create portals to other locations. And then, while being forced to watch Avengers Infinity Wars again the other night, I was reminded of how truly absurd this is because he uses this power to get rid of a bad guy, but only after major death and destruction and several really stupid uses of that power to divert things that were thrown, save other avengers, etc. Dude!  You could have just portalled the guy away for your FIRST move!


----------



## jeb6294

And are there any limits to this?  Uhhh...hellooo...how 'bout you just teleport Thanos into the middle of the sun.  Shortest Avengers movie ever.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Jurassic World 2" last night.  Apparently it's out on digital somewhere, although the Asian subtitles weren't terribly distracting.  Liked it as much as the first time I saw it when it was called "The Lost World: Jurassic Park 2".

Entertaining enough to keep my attention, but it came across very much like a reboot of the first "Jurassic Park 2".


----------



## envirotex

Game Night.  I was entertained.


----------



## Road Guy

Do w Leslie Mann get belied in it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

I don't remember what I watched on the plane last Friday (probably because I watched it all with subtitles since my headphone jack wasn't working properly), but yesterday, I watched the following:

The Post - I thought this was a very good and engaging the entire time! I didn't know much about this story, and it reminded me a lot of what is happening in society today.

Three Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri - Extremely good movie. I would recommend this to basically anyone. It's not a happy movie at all, and in fact is pretty depressing in a lot of ways, but the characters had very interesting development and the main character (played by Frances McDormand, who won best actress for her role in this movie) was very, hmm, engaging, even if she was pretty unlikable, while you still felt sorry for her.

The Greatest Showman - To wrap this up, I picked a lighthearted movie, which I didn't realize was going to involve so much singing. It was moderately entertaining, but nothing I would go out of my way to see (i.e. why I was watching it on an airplane).

Overall, my consensus is all airlines have basically the exact same movie and TV show offerings... Alaska Airlines just seemed to have more!


----------



## Supe

Finally saw "Ready Player One".  I thought it was decent, 100% not what I expected from the movie posters.  Sadly, it's also a pretty believable scenario.  Once VR becomes mainstream, touch/pressure sensitive, it's going to ruin a lot of lives.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> Finally saw "Ready Player One".  I thought it was decent, 100% not what I expected from the movie posters.  Sadly, it's also a pretty believable scenario.  Once VR becomes mainstream, touch/pressure sensitive, it's going to ruin a lot of lives.


The lady sitting next to me watched that yesterday, while I was watching The Post and Three Billboards.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jeb6294 said:


> And are there any limits to this?  Uhhh...hellooo...how 'bout you just teleport Thanos into the middle of the sun.  Shortest Avengers movie ever.


The other one I heard is for Ant man to crawl into his ear and then make himself big.


----------



## Dleg

I took the boy to see Alpha this weekend. I thought it was going to be pretty cheesy based on the previews, but it was actually a pretty good survival movie. I enjoyed it quite a bit, and so did my son.


----------



## csb

I finally saw Infinity War and it felt like a 2.5 hour clip show. Like when a sitcom does a "very special" episode that's like all of the Christmas specials jammed into one. 

There were so many people raptured that I kept waiting for Kirk Cameron to show up.


----------



## Dleg

We went to see a movie in the "big city" this weekend and ended up skipping out on "Axl" (which looks like a turd of a movie) and seeing the restored IMAX version of 2001: A Space Odyssey. Of course, 2001 is what it is. My 15 year old son, who is into space and loved Interstellar, thinks the movie is awesome and enjoyed speculating with me at the end about "what it means".  My wife thought it was total bullshit. 

IMAX-wise, the image was great but the sound was disappointing. I wish they had re-mixed it for modern sound systems. As it was, it just sounded shrill and way too loud on the IMAX sound system.


----------



## Supe

Finally saw Thor Ragnarok now that its on Netflix.  7/10, I can roll with the comedy bits they added.  Still a bit confused about the ending, though.


----------



## Master slacker

Saw a classic... *Gleaming the Cube*.







Has all the standard 80's film attributes - unrealistic situations, simple plot, bad guys, good guys, and teenage relationships.  It even has Tony F'ing Hawk driving a Pizza Hut truck!






Not great, but I liked it as I have a soft spot for cheesy 80's movies.  I give it 3.5 ollies.


----------



## Road Guy

Supe said:


> Finally saw Thor Ragnarok now that its on Netflix.  7/10, I can roll with the comedy bits they added.  Still a bit confused about the ending, though.


you actually gave that movie a 7/10?  I mean it turned into Tron half way through the movie


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> you actually gave that movie a 7/10?  I mean it turned into Tron half way through the movie


What I saw of it wasn't terrible (I sleep through at least 1/3-2/3 of every movie I watch in the movie theater, too dark, too late, too comfy since I put a couch in there.)


----------



## jeb6294

“The Meg”...wow...just, wow.  Seemed like something that would have been on the SyFy Channel rather than in the theatre. The “science” behind it was pretty bad and the “big twist” was very predictable.


----------



## Master slacker

Forced to watch *Under the Skin* this weekend...






Sooooooo... this movie is about a voluptuous woman who goes around Scotland looking for hopeless looking men, brings them back to her place, and does something with them.  I can't explain it, but it's pretty odd.  I'll go ahead and skip the rest of the "plot" and "what it is supposed to be about" according to paid critics.  According to critics on Rotton Tomatoes, this is the best thing ever.  Real people think it's rubbage and I think their score is waaaayyyy too generous.  

This is an artsy flick that moves at a watch-the-grass-grow pace.  It's glacial and, at least in my opinion, the movie goes nowhere.  No characters are explained, reasoning for the story is absent, and everything is left open ended.  The characters are a strange woman doing strange things to strange men and a dude on a motorcycle who keeps track of her (?) for no apparent reason.  Coming from someone who enjoys *The Big Lebowski* and *Clerks*, this is a truly stupid movie.  An unfortunate and complete waste of my time.  The only positive, for me, about this movie is the fact that Scarlett Johansson gets naked more than once.  And it's not like "Ooooh!  I see side boob!"  No, this is Cinemax territory.

I feel sorry for those who believe this is a fantastic movie of "holy sh*t" proportions.  Maybe they weren't raised right or they were bullied in high school even by that one kid who ate his lunches in the bathroom stalls.  I shouldn't blame them for their opinion of the movie... but nevertheless, they're wrong.  So so wrong.  I give the movie a half star.  Just one half.  And I rounded up.

Scarlett Johansson, however, will get a few more stars than that.  For me, maybe it's just that she has lost some of that "je ne sais quoi" since *Lost in Translation*, or maybe it's just the movie that taints her, but I can only give her 3.5 stars in this dumpster fire.  Hulk still smash.


----------



## jeb6294

Master slacker said:


> Scarlett Johansson gets naked more than once.


I think you just answered your own question as to why the reviews seemed generous.


----------



## Supe

Adding that one to my weekend watch list.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Adding that one to my weekend *wank* list.


Fixt.


----------



## csb

The local theater did a special showing of Beetlejuice for it's 30th anniversary. I brought my kid. 

1. Did my parents take me to this when I was nine?!

2. I feel like, even though I've watched this movie since then, that I have not watched the full thing in a really long time. It was not like "oh, I know this front and back." 

3. I've had The Banana Boat song and Shake, Senora stuck in my head for three days straight.


----------



## MA_PE

Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice,......(say it you know you want to...say it!)


----------



## Road Guy

at some point Hollywood may just be better off re releasing the old movies instead of this junk they have out right now?

can you imagine if they digitally _remastered _Smokey and the bandit?


----------



## csb

You could count the hairs on the Bandit!


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> at some point Hollywood may just be better off re releasing the old movies instead of this junk they have out right now?
> 
> can you imagine if they digitally _remastered _Smokey and the bandit?


there's a blue ray option.

https://www.amazon.com/Smokey-Bandit-Anniversary-Blu-ray-Combo/dp/B071WKFT8J



csb said:


> You could count the hairs on the Bandit!


or at least the hairs on his toupee


----------



## Dleg

We took a little break from movies due to our move, but my son wanted to see "smallfoot" on the basis of its Rotten Tomatoes score.  It was tolerable,  but that's as far as I'll go.

Anyone seen Venom? Seriously rotten reviews from critics,  but I was wondering what you guys thought.


----------



## knight1fox3

MA_PE said:


> Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice,......(say it you know you want to...say it!)


----------



## knight1fox3

Saw Antman &amp; Wasp last weekend at the "budget" cinema (didn't know they still had those). It was pretty good and had some pretty funny scenes like the first one. Also tied into the ending of the last Avengers movie too which was pretty [email protected] interesting @Dexman PE PMP!


----------



## Dleg

Took my son to see First Man this week.  Very good film,  and surprisingly touching.  Choked up a few times...


----------



## jeb6294

Watched the new Rock flick "Skyscraper" over the weekend.  Terrorists take over a high rise and a lowly security guy has to rush in and rescue his family and save the day.  It was awesome, just can't put my finger on why it felt so familiar....


----------



## Road Guy

There just isn't much out worth seeing these days, Shit I haven't even seen the new Solo movie on my VCR yet...


----------



## leggo PE

Saw A Star is Born over the weekend. The acting was just okay, but the music was quite good. Bradley Cooper was hot, but no surprise there. I did shed some tears at the end.


----------



## Master slacker

For the umpteenth time, we watched *Silent Hill* this weekend.







Rose is looking for her kid.  Rose, by the way, is pleasing to the eyes.  She's married to the bad guy from *National Treasure*.  I don't know what she sees in him.  Anyway, this bangin' police officer in tight leather police pants puts cuffs on Rose and talks rough to her.  She ends up shooting an armless demon and takes off some clothes because they were hit with some sort of acid or something.  Whatever.  The Darkness comes and goes and, along with it, apocalyptic-looking demons like Pyramid Head.  The town's transitions between light and darkness are awesome and look like lung disease waiting to happen.  Yada yada yada, good movie every single time I watch it.  4 burning stars for this one.

Radha Mitchell (Rose) gets 4 stars.  Laurie Holden (leather pants po-po) gets 4 stars. 






Nurses... 4 stars on a kink scale...?


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Saw Super Troopers 2 while I was traveling for work and needed to kill time in the hotel.  Definitely not worth watching and absent of the "charm" and humor from the first movie.


----------



## Road Guy

I don't think there has been a good comedic sequel since Airplane II


----------



## leggo PE

Airplane II is quality!


----------



## jeb6294

Just got back from seeing “Bohemian Rhapsody”. Should be required watching for today’s douchebags passing off auto tuned garbage as music.


----------



## Road Guy

I would like to see that one!

~ so my wife and daughter drug me out to see _A Star is Born_ yesterday - I mean what the F was the point of that movie?  After it finished there was a row of people crying next to me and I just said "that is in the top 5 worst movies I have seen"

what was I missing?  I mean it was cool to see Andrew Dice Clay though..


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> ...."that is in the top 5 worst movies I have seen"
> 
> what was I missing....


I think you were supposed to be too busy swooning over Bradley Cooper to notice.


----------



## Road Guy

At least we didn’t have to see the previous Barbra Striessandddddds version......


----------



## cement

^ did they confiscate your man card at the door?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fantastic Beasts - The Crimes of Grindelwald was awful.  Other than Grindelwald, the characters were pretty boring and the plot pretty non-existent other than to extend the series even further.  Even worst, it muddies (or rewrites) most of the existing Harry Potter timeline so it's all fairly nonsensical.


----------



## jeb6294

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Fantastic Beasts - The Crimes of Grindelwald was awful.  Other than Grindelwald, the characters were pretty boring and the plot pretty non-existent other than to extend the series even further.  Even worst, it muddies (or rewrites) most of the existing Harry Potter timeline so it's all fairly nonsensical.


Probably won't bother watching it.  Watched the first one (tried anyway) recently because the wife had said something about seeing the new one and I couldn't tell you what it was about...was on my iPad and movie wasn't good enough to keep my attention.


----------



## Road Guy

I didn't think it was possible to make a harry potter movie any worse?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A bit like Star Wars and the need to milk every $$$ out of the franchise...


----------



## Road Guy

I know the ladies like Jason Moana but this Aqua man movie looks pretty terrible.. I mean the trailer doesn't even look good!

I plan to pay zero dollars to see movies in the theatres for 2019.


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> I know the ladies like Jason Moana but this Aqua man movie looks pretty terrible.. I mean the trailer doesn't even look good!


Agreed. It looks SO cheesy.


----------



## akwooly

Vincent Chase is the only Aquaman.


----------



## knight1fox3

What is this madness???!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2233899270182256&amp;amp;id=1586094058296117


----------



## jeb6294

Since “Venom” is out on video I just finished watching that. Sorry, I didn’t think it was that bad, but then I was never in to comics so there’s no storyline variations for me to get all upset about. It was your typical superhero? type movie...a bunch of action without a load of substance but entertaining enough.


----------



## Dleg

Anyone seen Into the Spiderverse (or whatever) yet?  The reviews make it sound very good.


----------



## jeb6294

Since it just came out on digital, went ahead and watched “The Predator” last night. Kind of like “Venom”...not looking to win any Oscars and quite a bit of ridiculousness, but it was entertaining to watch


----------



## Road Guy

New tv we got for the basement has roku built in - but it had an app I found called tubi? Tons of old (free) movies...

Currently watching BMX Bandits and laughing out asses off!!!


----------



## jeb6294

The Roku channel has some pretty decent stuff on it too, although, you end up having to watch ads once in a while.  Gives time for bathroom breaks though.


----------



## txjennah PE

Last night I subjected my husband to "Love Actually" and I think he pretended to enjoy it for my sake.


----------



## JayKay PE

I JUST SAW THE NEWEST SPIDERMAN MOVIE AND IT WAS AMAZING. I ACTUALLY MIGHT SEE IT AGAIN!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Quite possibly the best action movie mash-up I've seen. I'm considering making a donation to get access to the final documentary. 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/in-search-of-the-last-action-heroes--3#/


----------



## Road Guy

there is another spider man movie?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Animated. It's called Into the Spider-verse, or something like it. Each dimension has it's own Spiderman, and some evil villain changes the space-time continuum and multiple Spidermen are thrust together. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay, the new Spider-man movie was really good!  Main character is a black kid with a latin mother, lots of Spanish/real Brooklyn feel to it, and it was really well animated.  They introduce the other spider-men really well, as in, you don't need to have religiously been reading comics to know what they are/who they come from, and they def poke fun at  themselves during the movie which made it really enjoyable.  I suggest seeing it in 3D if you can, the art style probably looks CRAAAAZY in 3D and I wish I knew beforehand because I would have def done it.

Tonight is "Welcome To Marwen"; I've heard good stuff about it.  Saturday is, hopefully, the new Mary Poppins, and then I want to see "The Favourite" before it gets taken out.


----------



## knight1fox3

Iron Eagle is on local broadcast TV!!!! :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg

Into the Spiderverse was really good - we saw it the same weekend as the new Bumblebee movie, which was also very good (best Transformer movie yet - not necessarily saying a lot but definitely worth at least a rental) but my son thought Into the Spiderverse was the superior movie.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> we saw it the same weekend as the new Bumblebee movie, which was also very good (best Transformer movie yet








Bumblebee is a Camaro, not a damn VW Bug... &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## JayKay PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Bumblebee is a Camaro, not a damn VW Bug... &lt;smh&gt;


Wait...I thought bumblebee was a VW beetle in the original cartoon?  Am I just remembering the hideous yellow thing as a different car?  I def remember it looking like Herbie....


----------



## JayKay PE

BAM.  LOOK AT THIS STREAMLINED BEAUT.  (even the construction workers can't take their eyes of that German engineering, oh la la).


----------



## Dleg

knight1fox3 said:


> Bumblebee is a Camaro, not a damn VW Bug... &lt;smh&gt;


Who cares. He could have been a Geo Metro, but the original Micheal Bay movies were steaming piles of crap. I remember falling asleep during the 2nd (or 3rd?) Transformer movie, in the theater. Sure there was tons of action, but so pointless that I simply could not care. So I fell asleep.

At least the VW bug version kept me awake and entertained. And if you actually watch it, I think your criticism of the VW bug aspect will evaporate.... (trying not to give any spoilers here)


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> Who cares. He could have been a Geo Metro, but the original Micheal Bay movies were steaming piles of crap. I remember falling asleep during the 2nd (or 3rd?) Transformer movie, in the theater. Sure there was tons of action, but so pointless that I simply could not care. So I fell asleep.
> 
> At least the VW bug version kept me awake and entertained. And if you actually watch it, I think your criticism of the VW bug aspect will evaporate.... (trying not to give any spoilers here)


The 1st Transformers movie is the only one that matters and that blew the rest of them away. 

And you say that like I've not already seen and bestowed my judgment. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy

So Dex has the wrong car?


----------



## willsee

Wife is taking junior to see either Bumblebee or Spiderman this morning.

I'm at work on EB.com


----------



## Road Guy

kind of disappointed with the Christmas movie selection out - usually they have at least one decent movie to go see?

I guess they were pinning their hopes on marry Poppins and aqua man?

It looks like the "summer blockbusters" is a retread summer, another avengers, another terrible SW movie, Dumbo?, and an Aladdin reboot? Are they even trying anymore?


----------



## kevo_55

I saw Aquaman over the Holiday weekend.

I went into that movie not expecting anything but it actually was way better than I expected. A definite Redbox rental.


----------



## JayKay PE

Mary Poppins was pretty good, not going to lie, but the new Disney movies are kinda lacking...The first remake, Cinderella, was pretty good because it did follow the story/they did change things slightly.  Then Beauty and the Beast came out...and was word for word almost the original film/tidbits from the Broadway musical.  I'm interested in the Lion King, but there is going to be talking...I think it would have been really cool if they did "they are animals, they can't speak" for the whole film, but woe is me.

Saw "Welcome to Marwen".  It was all right.  Not sure if it was worth it?  Like the movie finished and I don't feel like the plot really moved-moved?  It just kinda scooted over.  Going to see "The Favourite" this weekend, have kinda high hopes because I love period dramas and this one seems like the costumes are really great!  There are also a couple of really cool Bollywood films starting this week at my theater that I kinda want to check out.


----------



## Supe

Actual video of the Disney creative team:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Is The Mule any good. Been wanting to see that.


----------



## Dleg

^Reviews said it wasn't one of eastwood's best, but that it was okay.

We're trying to decide on Mary Poppins or Aqua Man tonight.  I don't really want to see either.

I agree with roadguy that it seems like Hollywood isn't even trying anymore. Most of the stuff on Netflix and Amazon is orders of magnitude better than anything in the theaters anymore, so I have to wonder why Hollywood isn't recruiting any of that talent... but then again I guess it's completely different when you're trying to fit an epic story into a 2 hour run time versus a completely open ended run time with a minimum of 10 hours per season.


----------



## Road Guy

I want to see mule when it’s out on “video” 

We had a trustee (inmate on work release to army M-F 8-5) for years at my army reserve unit. He was a mule who spent a decade running coke from Miami to Chattanooga. Of course he got pulled over on his “last run” he was slated for over 30 years... but he had some interesting stories - he was afraid the cartels were going to show up at the unit and kill him for losing the coke. He was afraid to go outside the building by himself. And it creeped me out a bit to be around him. We had many rifles but 0 bullets!!!


----------



## willsee

Audi driver said:


> Is The Mule any good. Been wanting to see that.


Meh

Slow


----------



## csb

willsee said:


> Meh
> 
> Slow


Well, Eastwood is 117 years old.


----------



## JayKay PE

Saw 'The Favourite', it was surprisingly funny/a good watch.  Ending was weird, but I wouldn't mind seeing it again.  I think I want to see another movie this week or weekend, but I need to see what's coming out.


----------



## akwooly

We saw Spider-Man : into the spider verse. Was the best spider man mover ever. And probably the best animated movie I have ever seen.


----------



## MA_PE

I watched the Batman LEGO movie yesterday.  Very entertaining.


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> The 1st Transformers movie is the only one that matters and that blew the rest of them away.


I agree 100%


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I saw Aquaman. I thought it was horrible. I don't know what all they hype is. The acting was stiff (Heard was awful and the only redeeming quality was that she was often wet), the one liners predictable and sad and I'm still trying to figure out what the story was or why Aquaman turned into a giant scared wimp halfway through.


----------



## Road Guy

plus Megan Fox was only in the 1st transformers!


----------



## knight1fox3

Did anyone see Game Night? That was actually pretty damn funny. That was our NYE movie of choice amongst the old college gang. Pretty entertaining and some twists I didn't see coming. Plus I like Jason Bateman and Rachel McAdams.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Road Guy said:


> plus Megan Fox was only in the 1st transformers!


Literally the only thing the sequels had going for them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The original Transformers cartoons had Bumblebee as a VW Beetle. The Michael Bay movies partnered with GM to be a marketing platform for Chevy (and specifically the Camaro), but they did stay true to his colors. Several of the characters were "modernized" for the movies (Starscream, Ratchet, Jazz, Barricade, Hound, and obviously Optimus Prime)

The first Transformers had both a 1987 Camaro as well as a 2007 concept car designed to be the reveal of the Camaro's return to production after being discontinued in 2002. Had both Shia Lebouf and Megan Fox.

Both Lebouf and Fox were in Transformers 2 (Revenge of the Fallen) as well.  - This is the version of Bumblebee that my Camaro most closely resembles. Was based on the 2010 production car and was also supposed to be the reveal of the Z28, but that didn't happen as planned (long story but basically GM didn't own the "Z-28" badging at the time).

They got rid of Fox and switched to the British blond in the 3rd (Dark of the Moon) because Fox and Michael Bay couldn't get along. - The stripes on Bee were changed from the traditional Rally stripes and they added a high-wing spoiler, but was basically a 2012 production car with some cosmetic upgrades. 

The 4th one (Age of Extinction) is where the whole human cast is replaced with Mark Wahlberg and his constantly crying teenage daughter. Had both a 1970 resto-mod Camaro and a semi-concept version of the 6th Gen Camaro.

I have only seen the 5th one (The Last Knight) once. Only returning human was Mark Wahlberg. It was hands down the worst of the series and Michael Bay got fired from the franchise (at least as director). Bumblebee was a production 6th Gen Camaro with a body kit. The part that bugged me the most was how Michael Bay made the main transformers characters disposable and only focused on 3-4 main ones. This isn't a George RR Martin series...

Then the newest BumbleBee movie has a combo of both his OG VW Beetle versions as well as his futuristic animated series car. It's a prequel to the original Transformers movie and includes a lot of the back story that was glossed over in the 2007 film.

We watched the Bumblebee movie after New Years. Thought it was a good movie. I'd put it in line with the first one. Decent story, a lot of nostalgia (especially if you watched the cartoons in the 80's), and I enjoyed the fact that they brought back the "double changers" (Transformers who had 2 different vehicle modes).


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE PMP said:


> The first Transformers had both a 1987 Camaro as well as a 2007 concept car designed to be the reveal of the Camaro's return...


False.  The first Transformers movie had neither.  VW Bug all the way.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Audi driver said:


> I saw Aquaman. I thought it was horrible. I don't know what all they hype is. The acting was stiff (Heard was awful and the only redeeming quality was that she was often wet), the one liners predictable and sad and I'm still trying to figure out what the story was or why Aquaman turned into a giant scared wimp halfway through.


It was so bad I came back to this thread just to repost what I said about it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Audi driver said:


> It was so bad I came back to this thread just to repost what I said about it.


Mrs Dex and Mini Dex #2 were not impressed either. They watched that when my son and I watched Bumblebee.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay! Weekend movie choice time.  What should JayKay see:

If Beale Street Could Talk; Vice; On the Basis of Sex; The Upside;  or A Dog's Way Home (shmaltzy, and I know I'll cry).


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I vote for On the Basis of Sex.  I'm seriously considering going to the theater for that one!


----------



## JayKay PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I vote for On the Basis of Sex.  I'm seriously considering going to the theater for that one!


I heard it was really good, and the premise looks interesting!  It was one of the top of the group I threw together (I kinda want to see Vice, just because I was alive when it happened, but I love hearing more about Ruth before she became the ultra badass she is today?).


----------



## Master slacker

I saw *Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy* yesterday.







Disappointed.  That's about it.  It's been a few years since I've read the trilogy of books, but it was so much funnier in my head than the movie.  The movie just seemed silly, but it was acted out well.  A ton of subtle humor was left out from the book which was unfortunate, but tis the nature of adapting an iconic book to a movie.  I love the books, but the movie could have been better.  I'll be extra critical and give it three improbable stars.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^But how many beignets, bayou boy?


----------



## Master slacker

You tell me, Captain Alliteration!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I vote for On the Basis of Sex.  I'm seriously considering going to the theater for that one!


That looks like a complete dumpster fire, IMO. “The word ‘woman’ does not appear in the constitution.” “Nor does the word freedom, your honor”. Ummmmmmm.. Yeah, gonna pass on that.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> You tell me, Captain Alliteration!


A bourse of beignets, of course!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Master slacker said:


> You tell me, Captain Alliteration!


Shouldn't it be Admiral Alliteration?


----------



## Master slacker

Audi driver said:


> Shouldn't it be Admiral Alliteration?


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Due to gym schedule (whyyyyyyyyy) I'm going to potentially have to do a movie Sunday afternoon...which is when the creeps come out from the nearby college.  I think I'll just wait for $5 Tuesdays and go to the nicer place near me so I can get the reclining chairs.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay0914 said:


> Okay.  Due to gym schedule (whyyyyyyyyy) I'm going to potentially have to do a movie Sunday afternoon...which is when the creeps come out from the nearby college.  I think I'll just wait for $5 Tuesdays and go to the nicer place near me so I can get the reclining chairs.


You're practically ready to retire and move to Florida now.


----------



## JayKay PE

Audi driver said:


> You're practically ready to retire and move to Florida now.


Shit, I've already got the collection of NewBalance sneakers, might as well get the golf cart so I can get around the 55+ compound!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Shit, I've already got the collection of NewBalance sneakers, might as well get the golf cart so I can get around the 55+ compound!


Tbh those golf carts are a lot of fun. those old people supercharge em and add radios and fans for AC style. Surprisingly a lot of them can hit speeds of 50cc bikes.


----------



## JayKay PE

chart94 said:


> Tbh those golf carts are a lot of fun. those old people supercharge em and add radios and fans for AC style. Surprisingly a lot of them can hit speeds of 50cc bikes.


Oh yes.  I know.  Which is why I am so excited to someday retire to Florida and become a snowbird.


----------



## knight1fox3

What?!

https://www.fandango.com/movie-news/movie-news-coming-to-america-2-taps-snatched-director-752666


----------



## willsee

why mess with perfection


----------



## Road Guy

Will Arsenio  be in this one?  But put me down for "it will suck" either way..

I also watched the Ginsburg movie, well I caught some of Weekend at Bernie's on TV, which is pretty much the same thing


----------



## Master slacker

We recently viewed *Ready Player One*.  Let me preface this review by stating that I first read the book.






Holy MF sh*t.  This movie is a steaming pile of "movie based on the book".  Aside from names of characters (at least those who are in the book), there is very little that ties the book and movie together.  There are countless story f-ups just to f it up - Parzival &amp; Art3mis and Wade &amp; Samantha don't meet like that, why change the first key challenge like that?, where the hell are the gates after getting each key?, who the f is I-r0k?, Daito... (read the book), and the list can go on.  The movie is just bad and Steven Spielberg should feel bad for butchering such a great book except that, you know, he got gobs of money from this thing so he won't feel bad.  I got the book for Christmas and I'm not a super fast reader, but I finished it a couple of weeks ago and I *HIGHLY* suggest you read the book if you already saw the movie.  Wish I could unsee the movie.  One haptic star.






The book is great.  Right up my alley being 80's, fantasy, sci-fi, arcade games, etc...  I remember playing Joust, Adventure, Pac-Man, and the like when I was younger.  The details and visuals in my head were much better than Spielberg laid out in the movie and the twists and turns not in the movie tie the whole story together so much better.  Read it if your interests are similar to mine.  4.5 haptic stars.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I never played video games as an adult so that movie has zero appeal to me whatsoever!

The daughter and I watched the last knight ~ transformer movie - it was fairly entertaining (in terms of laughing at how bad the movie was) when they showed Bumble Bee fighting the Nazi's my daughter laughed and got up and said "That's it I'm out"!  and we stopped watching it from there on out..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I really enjoyed Ready Player One, but that's probably because I haven't read the book.  My son loved the movie, and we had a good time geeking out over all the easter eggs.

Might pick up the book anyways.


----------



## Master slacker

Wife was the same way.  She liked the movie, but she didn't read the book either.  Of course, she's not as geeky into the 80's / arcades / Atari as I am so she's not going to pick up the book.  Of the few books I've read that have been turned into a movie, this one is by far the most egregious adaptation yet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Of the few books I've read that have been turned into a movie, this one is by far the most egregious adaptation yet.


Congo by Michael Crichton back in the 90's.

Amazing book, atrocious movie.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Master slacker said:


> We recently viewed *Ready Player One*.  Let me preface this review by stating that I first read the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy MF sh*t.  This movie is a steaming pile of "movie based on the book".  Aside from names of characters (at least those who are in the book), there is very little that ties the book and movie together.  There are countless story f-ups just to f it up - Parzival &amp; Art3mis and Wade &amp; Samantha don't meet like that, why change the first key challenge like that?, where the hell are the gates after getting each key?, who the f is I-r0k?, Daito... (read the book), and the list can go on.  The movie is just bad and Steven Spielberg should feel bad for butchering such a great book except that, you know, he got gobs of money from this thing so he won't feel bad.  I got the book for Christmas and I'm not a super fast reader, but I finished it a couple of weeks ago and I *HIGHLY* suggest you read the book if you already saw the movie.  Wish I could unsee the movie.  One haptic star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book is great.  Right up my alley being 80's, fantasy, sci-fi, arcade games, etc...  I remember playing Joust, Adventure, Pac-Man, and the like when I was younger.  The details and visuals in my head were much better than Spielberg laid out in the movie and the twists and turns not in the movie tie the whole story together so much better.  Read it if your interests are similar to mine.  4.5 haptic stars.


Agree 100%. Loved the book. Movie doesn't do it justice. The book had some really cool 80's nostalgia and the characters seemed to appreciate it. Movie they were just in it for the contest. Kinda took the fun out of it for me.


----------



## Dleg

We watched "The Other Guys" on Prime last night. 2010 cop-buddy movie with Will Ferrell and Mark Wahlberg.  Not sure how I missed this one when it originally came out. Pretty funny, and I often can't stand Will Ferrell. The final scene with The Rock and Samuel L Jackson was freaking hilarious.


----------



## MA_PE

Dleg said:


> We watched "The Other Guys" on Prime last night. 2010 cop-buddy movie with Will Ferrell and Mark Wahlberg.  Not sure how I missed this one when it originally came out. Pretty funny, and I often can't stand Will Ferrell. The final scene with The Rock and Samuel L Jackson was freaking hilarious.


I thought it was pretty funny.  got ot love the car covered with coke..and the wooden gun.


----------



## Master slacker

How 'bout another book / movie combo?  This time, let's do *Howl's Moving Castle*.






Well, like *RP1*, the story didn't exactly follow the book, but I'm not quite as disappointed.  Several big parts of the story and reasons for why things happen in the book were just plain omitted and assumed to "just be" in the movie, namely the scarecrow and the popularity of the hats Sophie made in the shop.  Three of the largest WTF's from me involve The Witch of the Waste not being that bad (?), the ginormous war that shouldn't exist, and blob men.  Also, a teenage apprentice named Michael is a 10 year old named Markel or something in the movie.  The movie at least captured Howl's fire demon and the glorious slime moment.  Unfortunate that the movie couldn't follow the book more precisely, but to fit it all into an hour and a half, I guess several shortcuts had to be made.  All in all, 2.5 falling stars.






This book is great.  Plenty of imagination-stimulating scenes and dialogue.  Like most books, you get much more detail and a better story than when it's portrayed in a movie.  There is so much more going on - TWotW, Sophie's hats, her sisters, the multiple curses, Calcifer being snarky, etc...  Much, much better story.  This book is aimed at the younger crowd and therefore right up my alley as I enjoy the more easy-to-read and use-your-imagination stories.  I highly recommend.  4.5 falling stars.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Congo by Michael Crichton back in the 90's.
> 
> Amazing book, atrocious movie.


"_Me Amy, bad gorillas, go away!!"_

:lmao:


----------



## Dleg

I have never read Howl's Moving Castle, but it's one of my favorite Miyazaki films. Whatever he omitted it seems to work for me, giving a bit of a mystery to things that are never quite answered, and his usual no-one-is-totally-bad technique of showing things from all sides, and giving every character some redeeming quality.  And the giant war leads to the most sublime moment of the film, where you get a very brief glimpse of the absolute horror of the war while Howl dives in on the fleet of airships fire-bombing a city.


----------



## Master slacker

If I hadn't read the book, I probably would have thought the movie was pretty dang good.

One of the big mystery aspects neglected by the film is that Howl disappears for days on end and no one knows where he is or what he is doing.  That, however, is explained later in the book, which leads to some clarity.  Also, the book has a much better, devious, evil plot that has a better resolution than the entire war story in the movie.  And not everyone can be "not all bad".  TWotW certainly was a bad person through and through because (book spoiler maybe?)...



Spoiler



she was jilted earlier in her life and she, herself, had a fire demon who made her succumb to her hatred.


----------



## goodal

Watched Annihilation with the kiddos last night.  Pretty awful.  Didn't resolve anything.  Acting and CGI was fine, but the story just never took off and never filled in any of the holes.  A bit too gory for the 10 yr old too.


----------



## Road Guy

^- I watched that as well, started out ok but just sort of fizzled out.

The teenagers / junior adults and I watched Austin Powers the other day, hadn't seen it in a while and we were all rolling on the floor!


----------



## jeb6294

Kids were off yesterday because it was too cold, no snow or ice, just too cold...candy asses...so I took the opportunity to watch "Aquaman".  Gotta agree, it was pretty bad.  I think one thing that wore on me was so much bad CGI.  It's gotten better, but it still isn't good enough to do people yet without being obvious.


----------



## Dleg

We caught up with Venom and Hunter Killer on Amazon over the weekend. Venom was better than I expected based on the reviews,  and actually was pretty entertaining. But it could have been so much better, if they had spent a little more time developing the relationship between Venom and Tom Hardy, which was the best part but just sort of thrown at you to accept without the work that should have gone into it.

Hunter Killer was a passable military action flick that my wife loved, but I was rolling my eyes through almost the whole thing, whether it was super wrong tactical details (even I could see that), terrible leadership examples, or just plain extreme hokeyness. But it was still fun.


----------



## jeb6294

Dleg said:


> Hunter Killer was a passable military action flick that my wife loved, but I was rolling my eyes through almost the whole thing, whether it was super wrong tactical details (even I could see that), terrible leadership examples, or just plain extreme hokeyness. But it was still fun.


Agreed....

Watched "Equalizer 2" it this weekend also.  Pretty much a repeat of the first one, i.e. Denzel doing his stint as an action guy, although the big finish in the first one was better since it was at the Home Depot.


----------



## Road Guy

I was not feeling super well this past weekend and ended up watching all three Hangovers.. Its a decent way to kill 7 hours....

Trying to think back to the last decent comedy they (evil Hollywood bigots) have made and I cant really think of many that were decent?


----------



## Dleg

The last one that really had me laughing was Superbad.


----------



## knight1fox3

Game Night was a pretty good movie that had me surprised a few times and laughing throughout.


----------



## Dleg

We watched "Mud" on Amazon Prime last night. I am not sure why I never heard about this movie when it came out in 2013. What an excellent film, and great to watch with a teenager, too. If you haven't heard of it, like me, it stars Matthew McConnaughy (sp?) as a mysterious drifter type that two teenage boys find on an island in the Mississippi river. Sort of a modern Mark Twain-ish, southern tale.


----------



## Violator

Saw the bohiemian rhapsody movie- wasn’t bad but glad I waited until dvd


----------



## Road Guy

Watched venom at the request of my daughter - a few funny lines but all in all 2 out of 10 stars....what was the real point?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> what was the real point?


Money?


----------



## Road Guy

glad it only cost me 54 cents (we had some type of redbox coupon)


----------



## Violator

Watching Iron Eagle!

The best part of this movie is the teamwork shown by the group of kids who steal classified information and schedule attack airplanes with full armaments.


----------



## csb

I was unexpectedly sad at the end of How to Train Your Dragon 3. Not like Toy Story 3 destroyed, but sad. My kid cried. He was four when the first one came out and he called the dragon "Tooth-a-less."


----------



## JayKay PE

@Road Guy I refuse to budge on the fact that Venom is a poorly disguised romcom.  It explains why so many women gave it positive reviews and why a bunch of my guy friends were kinda "meh" about it.

@csb I want to see the movie but am terrified I am going to start bawling.  Normal for me, even when the music gets sad in animated films.


----------



## csb

It's a good sad?


----------



## Dleg

I saw it with my son. he was sad, because he's been a kid through the whole trilogy.

I was just kind of relieved.


----------



## csb

Dleg said:


> I saw it with my son. he was sad, because he's been a kid through the whole trilogy.
> 
> I was just kind of relieved.


I'm glad this means the awful Netflix series is going away.


----------



## Dleg

I'm glad my kid was too old already to be interested in forcing me to watch that with him.


----------



## Dleg

We went to see "Fighting With Our Family" this weekend.  Definitely not what I was expecting, which was a polished Hollywood comedy starring The Rock. Instead it was a somewhat lower budget affair out of the UK that was really well acted and very enjoyable, with only a couple of Rock cameos.  I recommend it, but maybe as a rental.


----------



## Violator

Time Machine:: it was very bad


----------



## jeb6294

Anyone else watch “Mortal Engines”?  Kind of a train wreck, but at least it’s somewhat original instead of a reboot/prequel/sequel.


----------



## Road Guy

watched about half of Game Night before turning it off - maybe I have just had enough Jason Bateman doing the same character in every movie he has ever been in (he is the white Denzel Washington) -


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Saw the new Captain Marvel movie over the weekend.  Thought it was one of the better "origin" stories of the MCU.


----------



## Dleg

We saw Captain Marvel, too, and thought the same. It was highly entertaining and god story line with relatable characters, even if there was still way too much throwing CGI people into walls and such with no resultant massive injuries .... I'm personally getting a little tired of the whole Marvel universe.


----------



## Road Guy

Who is up for going to see the midnight showing if the next shit show avengers movie and then ruining the plot for everyone else on social media?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Who is up for going to see the midnight showing if the next shit show avengers meeting and then running the plot for everyone else on social media?


I'll be there opening weekend, if not opening night. lol


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> watched about half of Game Night before turning it off - maybe I have just had enough Jason Bateman doing the same character in every movie he has ever been in (he is the white Denzel Washington) -


We made it through this and had a similar thought. They also made Rachel McAdams into the every middle-aged woman character. They could have switched her out for Rose Byrne half way through and I don't think I would have really noticed. 



Road Guy said:


> Who is up for going to see the midnight showing if the next shit show avengers movie and then ruining the plot for everyone else on social media?


Come up here! Our theater has recliner seats.


----------



## chart94 PE

saw the movie king arthur legend of the sword on a flight to houston. Honestly had better hopes for it, it was awful story line and choppy the whole way through.


----------



## Ble_PE

Watched a few movies during my last trip out west for work. Where to start...

Bumblebee - Was better than I thought it would be. They did a better job with this one than the last five Transformer movies, and I think it was because they didn't try to have 100 different robots. It was also cool to see Optimus Prime looking like he did in the original cartoon.

Wonder Woman - Kinda blah. It wasn't necessarily bad, but it's not something I want to watch again. Wonder Woman is hot though!

Venom - Forgettable. 

I think I watched another one, but I can't remember what it was, so that tells you it was a great movie!


----------



## Road Guy

Venom and Wonder Woman were both equally terrible - sorry ladies don't hate me its just an awful movie (I did like Oceans 8) well as much as you can like anything Hwood puts out these days..

So what about this new Aladdin movie - aside from it just looking creepy as F! Maybe the band aid was torn off when they remade Jumanji but there is something about that character that will always be Robin Williams..


----------



## jeb6294

Kid's home sick today so I fired up "Creed II".  I liked it better when it was called Rocky 3 and Rocky 4.  Oooh, he does his "roughing it" training in the desert instead of in Siberia...quite a plot twist.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> Venom and Wonder Woman were both equally terrible - sorry ladies don't hate me its just an awful movie (I did like Oceans  well as much as you can like anything Hwood puts out these days..
> 
> So what about this new Aladdin movie - aside from it just looking creepy as F! Maybe the band aid was torn off when they remade Jumanji but there is something about that character that will always be Robin Williams..


I feel like if it was a relative unknown as Genie it might be more palatable.


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> Venom and Wonder Woman were both equally terrible - sorry ladies don't hate me its just an awful movie (I did like Oceans  well as much as you can like anything Hwood puts out these days..
> 
> So what about this new Aladdin movie - aside from it just looking creepy as F! Maybe the band aid was torn off when they remade Jumanji but there is something about that character that will always be Robin Williams..


I absolutely hate all the re-makes of shit. I find it unfathomable that Hollywood seems to be in such a retread rut while the streaming services are putting out excellent, original stuff every day.  Why can't they hire some of these Netflix and Hulu writers to come up with some decent, original movie storylines?


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> I absolutely hate all the re-makes of shit. I find it unfathomable that Hollywood seems to be in such a retread rut while the streaming services are putting out excellent, original stuff every day.  Why can't they hire some of these Netflix and Hulu writers to come up with some decent, original movie storylines?


Because its cheaper to regurgitate some old crap, and there's no reason for them to switch until reboots stop making money.


----------



## leggo PE

To be fair, Netflix has produced a LOT of crap with its independent stuff, also. While the ideas may have been original, that is not an automatic reason for something to be good.

But yeah, there are too many remakes and sequels and threequels and whatnot these days. It's a bit tiring.

I'm looking forward to seeing "Us", but it's probably something I'm going to have to watch at home. I saw the preview on a big screen at the movie theatre over the weekend, and it was ridiculously scary. And I'd seen the trailer on the before and thought it looked scary, but on the movie screen, it was definitely heightened!


----------



## Road Guy

there is a lot of junk on Netflix, but I think they are appealing to the "something for everyone" mentality -  I heard they 86's The Punisher because that was owned by Disney and they didn't want to aid a competitor, which makes sense.. but that was one of the Netflix shows I really liked..

I wish they would expand on some of the popular but cancelled mainstream tv series that got cancelled like Jericho and the one with all the female terminators?


----------



## Road Guy

Started watching dead pool 2 but had to turn it off when the silver dude from whatever that other dumb movie series is X-men?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Started watching dead pool 2 but had to turn it off when the silver dude from whatever that other dumb movie series is X-men?


Colossus.

Deadpool's version is much closer to the comics than whatever the Xmen series ever did.


----------



## Road Guy

I’ve just never been able to watch X-men.. it’s like cheesier than TV Star Trek


----------



## Road Guy

caught some of cock blockers last night, i give it a 5 on the meh scale. I think John Cena is trying to get into roles "The Rock" turns down.  When Leslie Man stuck the funnel tube up his but that was pretty funny but I think I lost interest after that, as the movie turned to the serious comedy ending...


----------



## jeb6294

Yeah, “Bumblebee” was okay. I think one of the things that makes it seem better than it is, is that you automatically compare it to the other Transformer movies. Compared to the other ones, it was pretty good.


----------



## Road Guy

watched Free Solo yesterday morning - even though I knew he lived some of that camera footage of him 2000 feet up dangling over shear death still freaked me out...

I liked the part where he got an MRI and he was missing (or it was very small) the part of his brain that told you not to do shit like that (in medical terms)

Really cool achievement but I wonder how much he got paid by north face cause they were pimping that shit so much it was funny!


----------



## Dleg

Yeah we Tivo'd if off National geographic and watched it last week.  Pretty white-knuckle watching. Weird-ass dude, too.  And his girlfriend, to live with that constant fear that he isn't coming back. Because you just know that will be what happens, eventually.


----------



## Dleg

We rented "The Green Book" last night on Prime.  Really good movie!  Funny, a little touching, and just excellent storytelling and a great road movie.


----------



## Violator

We finally got around to seeing Super Troopers 2. Not too bad but the funniest part to me was the metric height and weight dialog.


----------



## Dleg

Shazam!  was really good!  Funniest superhero movie since the first Guardians of the Galaxy, and perhaps even a little better. Takes a little while to get moving, though.


----------



## JayKay PE

Saw Pet Semetary this weekend (a matinee, because I cannot watch a scary movie and then walk into the dark).  It was good.  They changed a couple things from the original, obviously, and some things were odd, but I enjoyed it!  I can see some King purists getting angry about the remake, but I think it was a solid movie.  The cat was a great actor, and the girl was amazing!


----------



## Road Guy

How many times have they remade that movie? I’ve always liked it so will catch jt when it’s streaming somewhere...

I heard a rumor they were making “the long walk” into a movie- which was a great book but maybe they have had to many kid movies (hunger games / maze runner : etc)


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Unbreakable" and "Split" this weekend.  I'd seen bits and pieces of "Unbreakable" on TV, but this is the first time I watched the whole thing.  Watched it and "split" because I saw the 3rd one was out on digital now.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> How many times have they remade that movie? I’ve always liked it so will catch jt when it’s streaming somewhere...
> 
> I heard a rumor they were making “the long walk” into a movie- which was a great book but maybe they have had to many kid movies (hunger games / maze runner : etc)


When I'm out on a long run, I think of The Long Walk.


----------



## Road Guy

just make sure to run with several people that are slower than you!


----------



## Master slacker

We watched *The Martian* last night, courtesy of the local library (i.e. my tax dollars).







First off, this is yet another movie that is based off a book I had the pleasure of reading first.  The book itself is f'ing awesome.  Great wit and sarcasm throughout even the worst of situations.  My kind of humor.  If you can, please read the book first and you won't be disappointed.  Also, by the way, the main character is a mechanical engineer.

Since this is a movie based on the book, I was curious (again) about how botched the story would be.  On the whole, the movie did an excellent job recreating the book.  There were a few stupid and somewhat irrelevant changes (sol 6 vs sol 18 and a rover crane *wtf?*) that didn't dramatically detract from the story, but should have been untouched / unmodified to make the story of overcoming challenges better.  Meh, it's a 368 page book squozen into a 2 hr 21 minute movie.  Whatcha gonna do?  I wasn't expecting much from the adaptation, but was pleasantly surprised throughout the movie that it was looking like a winner to me... until 15 of the last 20 minutes.  Whoever had the bright idea to have Lewis take over for what Beck was tasked to do should be punched in the teeth.  There was no reason to change the ending especially since the rest of the movie was so damn close to the book.  The movie also tacked on a little bit after the book ends, but I'm not disappointed by it.  My hopes were dashed by the one stupid change of Lewis and Beck.  Much dumb.  Such disappoint.

Book - 4 stars.  Easy read with great humor.  Read before you watch the movie if you can.

Movie - 3 stars.  Can't forgive the stupid change to what should have been an epic, butt-clenching ending.


----------



## Road Guy

I enjoyed that movie more than I thought I would but it’s defin one of those I don’t ever plan to see again


----------



## Supe

Saw bits and pieces of Venom before giving up and changing the channel.  What a steaming pile of shit of a movie.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> We recently viewed *Ready Player One*.  Let me preface this review by stating that I first read the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy MF sh*t.  This movie is a steaming pile of "movie based on the book".  Aside from names of characters (at least those who are in the book), there is very little that ties the book and movie together.  There are countless story f-ups just to f it up - Parzival &amp; Art3mis and Wade &amp; Samantha don't meet like that, why change the first key challenge like that?, where the hell are the gates after getting each key?, who the f is I-r0k?, Daito... (read the book), and the list can go on.  The movie is just bad and Steven Spielberg should feel bad for butchering such a great book except that, you know, he got gobs of money from this thing so he won't feel bad.  I got the book for Christmas and I'm not a super fast reader, but I finished it a couple of weeks ago and I *HIGHLY* suggest you read the book if you already saw the movie.  Wish I could unsee the movie.  One haptic star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book is great.  Right up my alley being 80's, fantasy, sci-fi, arcade games, etc...  I remember playing Joust, Adventure, Pac-Man, and the like when I was younger.  The details and visuals in my head were much better than Spielberg laid out in the movie and the twists and turns not in the movie tie the whole story together so much better.  Read it if your interests are similar to mine.  4.5 haptic stars.


Read the book a couple weeks ago.  Basically the book and movie are two different stories with a few shared elements. I enjoyed each in their own telling of the story but can appreciate the fact that the movie was only vaguely close to the book. They each had a bunch of various nostalgia references, just different ones.

Book: 4/5, Movie 3.5/5

Also was one of the $1.2b opening weekend movie-goers to see Avengers: Endgame. Really liked the movie and loved all the various references to previous movies and the comics.  Really did a good job tying the whole story together. I did have a couple issues though (without giving away spoilers), that Captain America's ending was a bit cheesy. Felt cheap and like a last-second addition. I also thought this didn't really do much to setup the next phase of the MCU. This was supposed to serve as an end to the "Infinity" phase and kick-off the next era of the franchise, but the kickoff was almost non-existent.

Looking back on Endgame, I have a feeling it will turn into another Transformers movie in that it was really good the first time but each viewing will reveal more plot holes and it will get worse the more you watch it.

I'll give it a 4.25/5


----------



## Road Guy

Not a huge marvel fan but taking the 16 year old to see endgame at 9:30 tonight-I was gonna wait at least anther week but he wanted to go since he worked all weekend and all his friends already saw it- so GOT EP 3 in about 20 min and then this endgame movie- ...


----------



## Road Guy

Hate to say it but I give it (endgame) 2 out of 5 mehs... only part that I cared for was fat thor and the other similar humor in the film.

But I kind of like what they did to the Captain- I think that was long overdue...


----------



## leggo PE

I quite liked Avengers Endgame. I thought it ended the storylines of certain characters quite well, and appreciated the back story it provided. Also, I thought the twist about what they ended up having to do was pretty unexpected and quality. I did even she'd a few tears, I think when a certain Avenger made his exit.

Then I watched GoT Episode 3 less than two hours later, and I could barely handle that after Endgame! Too much of an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Dleg

Finally got to see End Game last night. I thought it was overall very enjoyable, if a little too long. A lot more humor than I expected, and pretty high quality humor at that.


----------



## Road Guy

Watched the mule last weekend also... and it was s l o w.....


----------



## Dleg

NOT A SPOILER (unless you haven't watched Infinity Wars)

You know, the thing that bothers me most about Thanos's evil plan is just how utterly useless it is.  Let's say you really do eliminate half the Earth's population.  We go from 7.7 billion to 3.8 billion.  All that really does is put us back in 1972. Was 1972 particularly peaceful, or particularly a good year for the environment?  Not at all!  Plus, in 47 years the population would be right back where it is today.

Stupid plan.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dleg said:


> NOT A SPOILER (unless you haven't watched Infinity Wars)
> 
> You know, the thing that bothers me most about Thanos's evil plan is just how utterly useless it is.  Let's say you really do eliminate half the Earth's population.  We go from 7.7 billion to 3.8 billion.  All that really does is put us back in 1972. Was 1972 particularly peaceful, or particularly a good year for the environment?  Not at all!  Plus, in 47 years the population would be right back where it is today.
> 
> Stupid plan.


We didn't go back to all facets of 1972.  Only the equivalent *human* population of 1972. We still have all the tech and knowledge of 2018. And it wasn't only humans. He eliminated half of all living creatures.

To be fair, Thanos' main objective was not eliminating half of Earth's population for the sake of Earth, but rather the half of the entire universe for the Universe's sake. Some planets probably needed it more than others. Think of his example of using Gamora's home planet, where they were scraping for food but after his manual culling has seen nothing but "blue skies and full bellies. It's a paradise."

In some cases, culling half the population actually made things worse. Imagine the effect of endangered species or sparsely populated areas. Elimination of half would ultimately result in their extinction simply due to too few numbers to perpetuate the species.


----------



## Dleg

How could getting rid of half of all living things solve hunger?  There's half the people, but also half the food....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dleg said:


> How could getting rid of half of all living things solve hunger?  There's half the people, but also half the food....


I don't believe he included plant life in the Snappening.


----------



## Road Guy

And earth is a juvenile planet so lots of them older planets probably have run away irresponsible population growth- especially the ones with blue people....


----------



## Dleg

Well in those cases, the population would recover even faster. So what's the point?  Thanos basically bought one generation of reprieve, if that.


----------



## Road Guy

I don’t know- I thought the movie ranked right up there with undercover brother....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I didn't say it was a good plan, and he's the only one who really subscribes to it.

There is some truth to the culling effect being a useful means for maintaining a healthy population. A prime example is a herd of wild horses here in NZ. They have a good habitat, plenty of food and genuinely thrive. So much so that their numbers swell quickly and puts a huge strain on the local grasslands. It also makes them more prone to diseases. So the local government will remove a portion of the population every few years (most are captured and sold to ranches as work horses).

Thanos took that concept and extrapolated it to the universe...


----------



## Dleg

Three movies on the plane today (so far). Thank God for noise cancelling headphones.

1. They Shall Not Grow Old.  Or something along those lines.  Peter Jackson's WWI documentary. Pretty good. Almost required watching, focused exclusively on the war from the point of view of the British soldier, told in their own words through original interview recordings and beautifully colorized film. WWII may have created the Greatest Generation, but these guys were tough as nails. 

2. Bad Times at the El Dorado. Meh.

3. Arctic. Slow to get going,  but a thoroughly compelling survival tale, that almost had me crying on the plane... highly recommended.


----------



## Road Guy

So i had the poor fortune to see End Game again- the daughter and wife went and I tagged along. Have to say I liked it slightly more this time, but I think only because I was able to zone out the story line and just enjoy the humor of Fat Thor and Ant Man. They really made the movie.

But one thing I noticed that I didn't this last time, is Loki now alive again? since he picked up the square thing and vanished?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> But one thing I noticed that I didn't this last time, is Loki now alive again? since he picked up the square thing and vanished?


It's speculated that he will somehow get tied into one of the streaming show series that Disney will be putting out as part of the post-infinity phase.



Dleg said:


> 1. They Shall Not Grow Old.  Or something along those lines.  Peter Jackson's WWI documentary. Pretty good. Almost required watching, focused exclusively on the war from the point of view of the British soldier, told in their own words through original interview recordings and beautifully colorized film. WWII may have created the Greatest Generation, but these guys were tough as nails.


There's a lot of strong WW1 and WW2 sentiment here in NZ. I went to the national museum a couple weeks ago that had an exhibit dedicated to the Gallipoli campaign in WW1. The exhibit was produced by Weta Workshop, the same production studio that Peter Jackson used for the LOTR and Hobbit series. Absolutely stunning display and its unique to US-based war memorials/exhibits because they lost Gallipoli.

https://www.tepapa.govt.nz/visit/exhibitions/gallipoli-scale-our-war


----------



## Road Guy

We watched "The Dawn Wall" last night, its similar to Free Solo, but IMO a little better story. Similar rock climbing movie about a guy with 9 fingers climbing the steep section of El Capitan - I totally recommend it - great teamwork &amp; determination story. Its on Netflix.

Also not sure where you go #2 when living on a rock face for a week plus days?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Also not sure where you go #2 when living on a rock face for a week plus days?


I mean, it flows downhill...


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> We watched "The Dawn Wall" last night, its similar to Free Solo, but IMO a little better story. Similar rock climbing movie about a guy with 9 fingers climbing the steep section of El Capitan - I totally recommend it - great teamwork &amp; determination story. Its on Netflix.
> 
> Also not sure where you go #2 when living on a rock face for a week plus days?


https://www.climbing.com/news/news-brief-quinn-brett-seriously-injured-in-100-foot-el-cap-fall/

I know this girl's brother.  Terrible accident leaving her paralyzed.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Captain Marvel" and "Endgame" over the weekend...thank you China. :eyebrows:

I thought they were both good, but then I'm one of those people who watch movies for entertainment and not to overanalyze things to death.

Although, along the lines of the Loki thing, were they trying to say that going back in time wouldn't change what had happened, i.e. they couldn't just go back and kill Thanos when he was a baby? If that's the case, does it matter if Loki got the cube?


----------



## Violator

So Back to the Future was bullshit?


----------



## Road Guy

MA_PE said:


> https://www.climbing.com/news/news-brief-quinn-brett-seriously-injured-in-100-foot-el-cap-fall/
> 
> I know this girl's brother.  Terrible accident leaving her paralyzed.


damn that is awful - climbing must have high mental rewards for the risk- in the Dawn Wall movie they kept showing them falling 2000 feet up and then being caught by these small anchors.


----------



## MA_PE

I don't understand the risk.  This girl is no amateur.  Goes to support the theory that you're always flirting with disaster and living on the edge.

Her resiliency is amazing as she's adapted to her fate and is still very vibrant about life in general.


----------



## Supe

I watched the guy fall in Free Solo a few times, and was physically uncomfortable watching him go through with the whole thing with no harness on later on.  The fact that his brain can operate that way with no fear is mind blowing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

jeb6294 said:


> Although, along the lines of the Loki thing, were they trying to say that going back in time wouldn't change what had happened, i.e. they couldn't just go back and kill Thanos when he was a baby? If that's the case, does it matter if Loki got the cube?


The short answer is that you cannot change the past.  If you go back in time and do something, it creates a separate timeline.

The time-travel rules for Endgame are different than BttF and Butterfly Effect.


----------



## Supe

Apparently there's a Bob's Burgers movie coming out in July 2020, and I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> Apparently there's a Bob's Burgers movie coming out in July 2020, and I'm pretty excited about that.


I'd watch that.  I think BB is a hoot.


----------



## Road Guy

you know I saw the trailer for Dora the Explorer and I have to say it looks better than anything else coming out this summer (except maybe Toy Story)


----------



## Dleg

Two more movies on the plane (did a lot more reading this time):

4. Vice: the Dick Cheney biopic starring an amazing fat and convincing Christian bale; shittier than I expected. The "creative" moments just got in the way and were distracting more than they were helpful to telling the story. Also seemed a bit too preachy and definitely had an obvious, in your face political objective that I was not at all surprised by, but seemed really in-your-face when they could have just stuck to the basic facts and probably better achieved their objective.  The core human aspects of the story were neglected aside from the relationship between Cheney and his daughter, which was the emotional and principal highlight of the film, especially the last act.  Overall, I would not recommend.

5. Bohemian Rhapsody: A welcome break after Vice. I don't know all that much of the true story of Queen, but I loved the depiction of the band as a bunch of hard core nerds (astrophysicist, dentist, electrical engineer) and decent family folk, and the "family" relationship between all of them. The guy who played Freddy Mercury was very convincing.  Overall, I would recommend, but only if you don't have anything you're not more interested in, and only if you're ready for another more or less standard rock band story.


----------



## Dleg

And then one at the theater this weekend:

6. Detective Pikachu:  A moderately strange, muddled mess of a movie. I honestly did not understand parts of what happened at the end. I mean I understood the end of the movie, but not what was happening (or why) with the main villain and his evil plan.  As many of the professional reviewers have said, there was SO much potential with the weirdness and Ryan Reynolds and everything.... but they were probably limited by the Pokemon people and had to stick with it's world structure too much and not allowed to fully explore the absurdities which could have made for a thoroughly entertaining film.... but ultimately did not.  I do not recommend, unless you are a Pokemon fan, or you live with one, in which case it's probably the most tolerable of the Pokemon movies I have seen. Which is not saying much, at all.


----------



## jeb6294

China has been on their game lately...watched "Shazaam" the other day.  Wasn't expecting much but it was better than I thought it would be.  Was a bit confusing though, it comes across like they wanted to make it a kids' funny superhero type movie, but then it's got monsters biting people's heads off.


----------



## Road Guy

^- yeah I was surprised by that movie, a little cheesy but I enjoyed it, it had a little bit of the "BIG" movie feel to it (Tom Hanks) also


----------



## chart94 PE

About to see Aladdin in 3D will update.


----------



## chart94 PE

Was pretty good. Will Smith was funny, just didn’t have the same kinda powerful singing as robin but that may be because I was used to it. Overall it was solid, Jafar had an interesting back story and I thought Aladdin got better as the movie rolled on. The only part I felt was forced was the Jasmine storyline. Def worth a watch I think.


----------



## Dleg

Took the (old) kids to see Toy Story 4 this weekend. It was, in my opinion, the best of the 3 sequels. But that might be because I saw #2 so much - over and freaking over again when my kids were little - that my opinion of it is skewed. I was never a big fan of #3 - I thought it was way too serious, especially at the end.  The incinerator scene had my eyes rolling.  #4 seems to tread the line between funny/entertaining and seriousness a lot better.


----------



## Road Guy

We’re going Tuesday - whole family since we pretty much had the first one on repeat while they were young.


Watched The upside Friday night- I wasn’t really wanting too but the wife and daughter rented it- it was actually pretty good in a depressing sort of way- I’d recommend it..

Also watched Captain Marvel today - was one of the better avengers movies IMO - maybe cause it had references to Top Gun and lots of SLJ...

We’ve had like a week of rain- all caught up on TV- ready for a more typical semi desert CO summer -


----------



## chart94 PE

Has anyone seen the new X-Men movie / give a review?


----------



## Violator

They made another XMEN?


----------



## jeb6294

chart94 said:


> Has anyone seen the new X-Men movie / give a review?


Started to watch it the other day, but the picture was pretty bad so I figured I'd give it a few weeks.  Heard it was a trainwreck though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Only saw the reviews that said it was a trainwreck of a re-told story so we decided to wait until it was on Bluray/Netflix.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## jeb6294

Still waiting on "X-Men", but in the meantime, I can verify that "Hellboy" was a trainwreck.  Made it the whole way through the movie, but it didn't do very well on the iPad scale.


----------



## jeb6294

So, for those of you not on "the Facebook", I made my big screen debut.  I don't remember even hearing about it being in theatres besides some film festivals, but I was an extra in "My Days of Mercy".  It was when I still had my motorcycle and they said they were looking for biker lookin' guys.  It was a grand total of about 1 second.

It was funny while they were shooting though.  We had to look like we were in a bar, but not make any sound at all...no glasses clinking, no talking, nothing...we were all supposed to sit there and mouth "peas and carrots" over and over again so it looked like we were talking.  My motorcycle actually got more screen time than I did.

I only watched enough of the movie to find my scene and FFW-ed through a bit, but for those interested in that kind of thing, I can verify that there are boobs and at least one scene of Kate Mara and Ellen Page doing things that are definitely not kid appropriate.


----------



## JayKay PE

I watched Toy Story 4 this weekend...My dad said I would cry.  I cried.  BIG MIYAZAKI TEARS.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Peter tingle. Nuff said.


----------



## jeb6294

It was my telework day so I got a couple movies in since I had to stick around the house.

“John Wick 3” was good but pretty much what you would expect...it was more of what went on in “John Wick 2” meaning it was also a lot like “John Wick 1”. Not going to win any oscars, but entertaining enough.

The one that surprised me was “Alita”. Didn’t think I’d like it as much as I did. Apparently based on some sort of Japanese story so I don’t know if the super nerdy are complaining about how “wrong” it was or not, but I liked it.


----------



## Road Guy

I watched 1&amp;2 with my daughter(18) last weekend and she really liked them in a train wreck sort of way and went to see #3 this past week and said it was entertaining..

Anyone see the new spider man? Guess we can’t really call it new but the remake?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

jeb6294 said:


> The one that surprised me was “Alita”. Didn’t think I’d like it as much as I did. Apparently based on some sort of Japanese story so I don’t know if the super nerdy are complaining about how “wrong” it was or not, but I liked it.


We saw it in the theaters at my daughter's request. We really liked it as well.



Road Guy said:


> Anyone see the new spider man? Guess we can’t really call it new but the remake?


We saw it opening weekend and enjoyed it. It's the final movie in the "Infinity" part of the MCU story arc, so it's not really a remake per se. It has huge spoilers if you haven't already seen Avengers:Endgame.


----------



## Road Guy

Unfortunately for me I did see end game. I think we should sue marvel for making any 
Movies after end game.. false advertising....


I read where they are making without remorse finally- will be good to see a John Clark story line movie for a change. Just please god no Ben Afleck anywhere...


----------



## Dleg

My family had mixed reviews of Spider Man Far from home. My son and I really enjoyed it. My wife and daughter thought it was pretty meh.


----------



## Road Guy

How much screen time does Spideys aunt get?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> How much screen time does Spideys aunt get?


Minimal. Maybe 10 total minutes.


----------



## Road Guy

That’s a shame right there....


----------



## chart94 PE

Road Guy said:


> That’s a shame right there....


Ya hate to see it...


----------



## Road Guy

that's 1


----------



## JayKay PE

LION KING.

I am interested in seeing this, please, and am so worried it's going to be horrible.


----------



## leggo PE

Had anyone seen The Farewell? Apparently it has a 100% rating on rotten tomatoes.


----------



## Violator

Nope


----------



## csb

JayKay0914 said:


> LION KING.
> 
> I am interested in seeing this, please, and am so worried it's going to be horrible.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Happy birthday to me...


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> The Farewell


I want to see this sooooo bad.  I really liked the premise, and it seems to have a real 'story', but it doesn't seem to be showing anywhere nearby.  I'd have to go to like, Brooklyn, to see it.  Ughhh.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> I want to see this sooooo bad.  I really liked the premise, and it seems to have a real 'story', but it doesn't seem to be showing anywhere nearby.  I'd have to go to like, Brooklyn, to see it.  Ughhh.


Looks like I have a few options in my city. Will have to find some time to check it out!


----------



## Road Guy

Normally not a fan of sequels but. The New top gun trailer looks like the best movie out in a long time!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Normally not a fan of sequels but. The New top gun trailer looks like the best movie out in a long time!


Air Force buddy of mine sent me the link to the trailer yesterday.  Looks pretty awesome.  On a side note, does Tom Cruise even age?


----------



## mudpuppy

Ramnares P.E. said:


> On a side note, does Tom Cruise even age?




Some sort of Scientology voodoo going on there.


----------



## kevo_55

Can botox make your whole body look younger?

Still, it looks like a pretty good movie.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> Normally not a fan of sequels but. The New top gun trailer looks like the best movie out in a long time!


Have a feeling this is going to be a disaster for the movie industry....

Young people are going to go back and watch the original and realize how shitty and unoriginal movies are nowadays.


----------



## Road Guy

Its funny out of all of the movies of "my generation" that I have made my kids watch ( who now are 20, 18, 16) this was one they liked the least.  They saw it as very "cheesy" - I was a little flabbergasted to be honest...

I still wear my "because I was inverted" t- shirt though


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait.  Did any of you see the Cats trailer?  

NOT A FAN.

But then again,  I never really got the appeal of Cats? I mean, some of the songs are good/I enjoyed the choreography (the dancers are amazing!), but...furries? On my stage? Uhhhhhh. I can think of at least 10 musicals that should have been made into a movie and Cats was never on that list.


----------



## leggo PE

I saw the CATS trailer. Not sure how I feel about it also. I probably won't watch it in the theater.


----------



## JayKay PE

...why do some of the cats have lips and some don't?  And the scale of furniture keeps changing throughout the film.  My cat cannot hold a dinner knife.


----------



## Road Guy

Why didn’t anyone tell me bumblebee was an 80’s movie?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Why didn’t anyone tell me bumblebee was an 80’s movie?


Thought it was pretty obvious


----------



## chart94 PE

Saw lion king remake tonight. The cgi was unreal but the movie was meh. It lacked the same heart and feel from the voice acting that made the original so good.


----------



## jeb6294

So kinda like the "Dumbo" remake?  Fine to watch, but just meh as a movie.  At least "Dumbo" tried to change the story up a little bit.

I would imagine that, as long as there any bit of profit in crapping out remakes, Disney will keep doing it.


----------



## csb

JayKay0914 said:


> My cat cannot hold a dinner knife.


It's in your best interest that that is not a reality.


----------



## Road Guy

I suffered through the _real_ CATS twice, damn sure don't need to see it as a movie.  Although I can play a solid Memory on the Piano..

They are making money but I just don't have any desire to see Lion King, Aladdin, Beauty and the beast remake- I cant be the only one.  But it sure seems to me this has been a bust for summer movies. Cant think of much out that was worth seeing, where usually in the summer I take a long lunch a few times and catch something.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched the new "MIB: International" last night.  It was fine.  I seem to remember it getting hammered pretty hard, but I'm not sure what people were expecting, it was a lot like the first 3, just different people.


----------



## Road Guy

I think it was just bad timing coming out on the heals of avengers ( fat Thor) - I plan to see it whenever its out of the theatres.


----------



## csb




----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> Normally not a fan of sequels but. The New top gun trailer looks like the best movie out in a long time!


I'm losing interest after learning that China has already censored even the American version - the Chinese financial backers made the filmmakers remove the Japanese and Taiwanese flags from Tom Cruise's jacket. Fuck that movie.


----------



## Road Guy

I read that same story, but think about it when is the last time you saw China shown negatively in a Hollywood movie?

The Chinese pretty much own all of Hollywood , marvel transformers X-Men etc.

And didn’t anyone think it was odd when China shows up to save the day is that Mars movie? I’m sure they had no influence in that decision


----------



## Master slacker

I survived *The Lost World: Jurassic Park*.






Pure, unadulterated dumpster fire.  So so so stupid.  Too many things that just aren't possible or even likely to happen just magically happen (let's forget about the dinosaurs).  I can't write any more about this movie.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched whatever the latest Godzilla movie is yesterday after work.  Mostly out of boredom...wife working, kids gone...and it was at the top of the page of movies that people ware watching.  To be fair, a lot of times movies jump to the top of the list because they've just come out on disc or digital so people are watching it because it's a good picture and not necessarily because it's a good movie.


----------



## Road Guy

i cant remember the names but I think I have started and stopped so many of the Netflix movies this year I lost count. they seem to start out good and then fizzle out after 20 min. latest one was about some kids at a summer camp fighting aliens..


----------



## Dleg

^We watched that. Pretty crappy, but the boy enjoyed it so it was a worthwhile watch.

I am starting to burn out on movies. Not very many good ones being made anymore. Series are where the action is at now, but I often avoid the new series because I don't want to commit to something for that long, and/or it's too adult to watch around the kid. So instead I've been reading more and playing video games. Probably for the best....


----------



## Dleg

Well, we actually went to see the Angry Birds Movie 2 this weekend, just because we were looking for something to do and the reviews stated it was surprisingly better than you would expect, or something like that. It wasn't the best movie I have seen this year, but I laughed out loud several times. There were some pretty well constructed gags in that movie. Good comedic timing.


----------



## Road Guy

I’m planning to go see Dora the explorer with my 18 year olds daughter- it actually looks like the best movie of the summer.

Hey look everybody-Dora brought a knife on the field trip!


----------



## Dleg

Let us know how it goes. That one also got surprisingly good reviews. We considered both, but the boy opted for the Birds.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dleg

100%


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18 on the list but then again I was born mid-80s...


----------



## Ble_PE

24 by my count, but it's very likely that I've seen more and I just can't remember seeing them.


----------



## kevo_55

I got 25 myself. I think that I have seen parts of the others that I didn't watch 100% the whole way through.


----------



## jeb6294




----------



## Road Guy

^ +100000

I never got into the outsiders- even though it has all my generations people in it


----------



## Supe

26 that I can remember, which is more than I would have thought.


----------



## Road Guy

> Let us know how it goes. That one also got surprisingly good reviews. We considered both, but the boy opted for the Birds.


Forgot to reply - but if your kids watched it when they were young you will enjoy the movie- we were laughing in all the parts of the movie where the little kids (of today) were not laughing...

I would not go see this movie if it wasn’t something that my daughter watched when she was young, had the backpack, map, stuffed monkey, etc...


----------



## Dleg

Thanks. We tried to see it this weekend, but it was already gone from the theaters here.


----------



## Road Guy

My guess is that it will be out on “video” soon- the kids we were around laughed but I could tell they didn’t really “get” the movie-

For example - Early in the movie Dora turns to the screen and says “can you say delicious?” We cracked up but it went over like a fart in church...


----------



## jeb6294

Last X-Men movie is out on digital now so I finally around to watching it this weekend.  Meh...it was fine.  Didn't seem much different than any of the other X-Men movies from that newer series so I'm not sure why everyone was flipping out about it unless they were nerdy types who were whining because ti didn't follow the story line from the comics.


----------



## Road Guy

Is that the one that had Sansa in it?


----------



## jeb6294

Yep...she's Jean Grey/Dark Phoenix.  It's the last of the new younger X-Men movies.  Supposed to be the last one, but you know how movie studios are.  If they think there's any $$$ to be made, they'll make another one or run out another reboot.


----------



## Road Guy

Watching “Delivery Man” weird Vince Vaughn flick where he fathers 500 kids as a sperm donor - terrible but also terribly good in a weird way...


----------



## Road Guy

It also has a chubby Chris’s Pratt in it..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Watching “Delivery Man” weird Vince Vaughn flick where he fathers 500 kids as a sperm donor - terrible but also terribly good in a weird way...


I feel like i’ve seen this somewhere before...


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Spiderman: Far From Home" last night.  I'm not sure why so many people were making such a big deal about this movie, calling it the best Avengers movie yet, it was kind of weird and not even entertaining enough to keep me off the iPad for the duration.


----------



## Master slacker

I've seen 29 of 'em.


----------



## Road Guy

jeb6294 said:


> Watched "Spiderman: Far From Home" last night.  I'm not sure why so many people were making such a big deal about this movie, calling it the best Avengers movie yet, it was kind of weird and not even entertaining enough to keep me off the iPad for the duration.


I thought it was pretty bad, not as bad as that Spidey Verse one though

But I  just thought the premise of fake bad guy / illusionist versus actual super human people was pretty dumb


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> I thought it was pretty bad, not as bad as that Spidey Verse one though
> 
> But I  just thought the premise of fake bad guy / illusionist versus actual super human people was pretty dumb


Didn't they already do that one and call it "Iron Man 3"?


----------



## Road Guy

Never saw that one...


----------



## Road Guy

Watched Alladin today- holy shit was that bad - I am a Will Smith fan but that was fucking terrible- &amp; 2 hours???


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> Watched Alladin today- holy shit was that bad - I am a Will Smith fan but that was fucking terrible- &amp; 2 hours???


that's unfortunate, but not unexpected.  Not exactly a live action sort of movie.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


>


everyone of them, but some only once...others several times a year


----------



## jeb6294

Just finished watching "Yesterday".  Really liked it and it was a pretty original concept as opposed to another reboot/sequel.  Struggling musician gets conked and comes too in a world where The Beatles never happened.  There's a bit of rom-com in there, but it's mostly about the music and one 'holy $shit, what if' moment that I won't give away.


----------



## Supe

"The Silence" on Netflix - super shitty take on "A Quiet Place".  The daughter goes deaf for no reason other than to set up the plot point that the family knows sign language, a "reverend" has a cult with half a dozen or so followers who cut their tongues out and attempt to kidnap a girl to "repopulate" maybe two days after these bat-like creatures show up, and the ending is so abrupt and laughably bad, even my 12 year old daughter thought it sucked.


----------



## Dleg

Saw "The Adams Family" and "Maleficent: Mistress of Evil" over the past 2 weekends. Both were fairly similar: they start off with excellent, interesting characters, and then do basically nothing with them. Maleficent was the biggest disappointment in that respect. The first 15 minutes were really entertaining, all because of the title character and her interactions with people, social situations, etc. Then the writers just pushed her aside for 45 minutes of terribly written plot development (basically not including Maleficent at all) and expensive looking effects. Hollywood is going down the tubes. I guess all the writing talent has fled to the streaming services? Or the big Holloywood studios suppress the writing? I don't know, but just such a colossal waste of money and talent.


----------



## jeb6294

Saw the new "F&amp;F: Hobbs &amp; Shaw" movie was out on digital so I cued that up this weekend.  Pretty much exactly what you would expect from a "Fast &amp; Furious" movie...bunch of ridiculous action and absolutely zero chance of an Oscar nomination.


----------



## Road Guy

my younger kids (18 and 16) went to go see Joker, they said it was pretty distributing, the 16 year old had to sneak in, he admitted to me that he wished he had not worked so hard to see this movie..


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> my younger kids (18 and 16) went to go see Joker, they said it was pretty distributing, the 16 year old had to sneak in, he admitted to me that he wished he had not worked so hard to see this movie..


Apparently Joker is now the highest grossing R-rated movie of all time, which really surprises me in 2019 where I feel like nobody goes to the movies anymore and just waits to stream everything.


----------



## leggo PE

I went to see it.


----------



## Dleg

And??


----------



## leggo PE

Thought I already posted here?? Oops, apparently I didn't.

I thought it was really well done (Joaquin Phoenix does a great job playing the Joker), but it was incredibly uncomfortable to watch. You're basically watching someone descend into violent insanity. You see the certain, specific things that happen to him that cause him to become "the Joker". You watch a society that in very strong ways, both intentionally and unintentionally encourage this transformation. None of it made me feel any good.

I would probably only recommend seeing it out of either morbid curiosity or to scratch the itch of needing to see all the comic/superhero movies (though the Joker is by no means a superhero).


----------



## jeb6294

Supe said:


> Apparently Joker is now the highest grossing R-rated movie of all time, which really surprises me in 2019 where I feel like nobody goes to the movies anymore and just waits to stream everything.


I'll definitely watch it but I'm one of the ones who will wait for it to come out on digital.

I've heard it's one of those movies that people either love or hate.  From what I hear, the ones who hate it go in thinking it's going to be like a Batman movie.


----------



## Dleg

leggo PE said:


> Thought I already posted here?? Oops, apparently I didn't.
> 
> I thought it was really well done (Joaquin Phoenix does a great job playing the Joker), but it was incredibly uncomfortable to watch. You're basically watching someone descend into violent insanity. You see the certain, specific things that happen to him that cause him to become "the Joker". You watch a society that in very strong ways, both intentionally and unintentionally encourage this transformation. None of it made me feel any good.
> 
> I would probably only recommend seeing it out of either morbid curiosity or to scratch the itch of needing to see all the comic/superhero movies (though the Joker is by no means a superhero).


Yeah I don't think I would like that. I do go to movies with an expectation that they will make me feel something, but not to feel bad or horrified.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I will pass as well....


I saw they are remaking Midway- I hope they keep the strategy aspect of the battles over just shock and awe planes and bombs.

I made my teenagers watch the original and they were actually impressed with the movie.


----------



## JayKay PE

I watched "In the Tall Grass" last night.  It started out scary, and I was ready for a serious spook, but then it rapidly went downhill into a weird pseudo-jump scare etc.?  I think this movie would have been more effective if it just kept the 'supernatural'/weird religion out of it and kept it more as a 'guy finds rock that makes him go crazy, grass field is a warped time continuum'.  Like, they shouldn't have tried to explain it at all if they made it so half-assed.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Good Boys" last night.  It was pretty funny.  It was almost like a prequel to "The Hangover", i.e. funny in a disturbing way but with 6th graders.


----------



## Road Guy

^- thats on my list! it looked funny when it came out in the theatres

Anyone go see the Terminator today? I was going to try and take a long lunch and see it but "work" got in the way...


----------



## envirotex

Got to see a sneak preview of Ford v Ferrari...Pretty good but Disney-fied, and it just focuses on the 1966 Le Mans race, not a lot of details about Carroll Shelby whose life story would make an awesome movie...


----------



## snickerd3

watched secret life of pets 2.  Funny but all over with 3 different plots going on that didn't really connect to each other


----------



## jeb6294

Had to be up at 3am to get the wife to the airport on Sunday and I was home by 5am.  Guess what...there isn't a whole lot of good stuff on at 5am on a Sunday.  Ended up watching "Angel has Fallen".  Super predictable, I had the bad guys picked out as soon as they showed up, but at least they didn't try and make it a surprise and had them both outed about midway through the movie.  Decent action flick, basically a different version of the first two movies.


----------



## Dleg

No one's seen Midway? Terminator? Ford vs. Ferrari?  Harriet?  

Those are all movies I want to see, but have been frustrated by no one else in my family wanting to see them with me.


----------



## leggo PE

My coworker was actually very impressed by Ford vs. Ferrari, which I was a little surprised to hear. He said Matt Damon and Christian Bale both acted very well, and that he liked basically everything about the movie. I haven't seen it myself.


----------



## Road Guy

Watching Hobbs and Shaw- it’s so bad I keep waiting for Dr. Evil to make a cameo!


----------



## Dleg

I forced the family to go watch Ford vs. Ferrari with me this weekend.  Best movie I have seen in quite a while! I recommend it, even if you're not interested in the cars. It has great characters,  a very satisfying human story, and very exciting racing action.


----------



## Road Guy

So now all the movie theaters in our area have “reserved seating” even the ones that just have normal seats- very annoying to me..


----------



## JayKay PE

Saw Frozen II on Sunday.  Went to a 7pm showing and at the theater I went to...it was like empty and my ticket cost $10.  I...don't understand the Midwest.

On the other hand: Frozen II.  Def had a better plot than the first one, a bit more serious, with an interesting ending for the sisters.  I'm hoping that Disney stops at two movies because I'm not quite sure how much further they can push this story, tbh, since they tied up a lot of loose ends.

Next movie to see: A beautiful day in the neighborhood.  Probs on Thanksgiving.  Probs going to cry.


----------



## Dleg

I was forced to sit through Frozen II this weekend. It was about what I expected it would be. No surprises, pleasantly or otherwise. Just 2 hours of my life that I won't ever get back.

Later that evening we rented "The Peanut Butter Falcon" on Amazon Prime.  Very good movie. If you haven't heard of it (and you probably haven't) it stars Shia LeBeef (or whatever) and the 50 Shades of Gray girl (Dakota Johnson), in a Mark Twain-ish odyssey about a Downs Syndrome man who is trying to get to a cut-rate professional wrestling school that he saw advertised in VHS tapes that he obsessively watches.  It's not without its faults, but it's really well done and good for family viewing, and might restore just a little bit of hope in humanity for you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dleg said:


> I was forced to sit through Frozen II this weekend. It was about what I expected it would be. No surprises, pleasantly or otherwise. Just 2 hours of my life that I won't ever get back.


Let it go, dude.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Frozen II over the weekend.  Full theater, lots of kids.  Not sure why anyone felt the need to bring a baby to a 7PM showing though, kid was screaming through the entire movie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Frozen II over the weekend.  Full theater, lots of kids.  Not sure why anyone felt the need to bring a baby to a 7PM showing though, kid was screaming through the entire movie.


I guess they couldn’t hold it back anymore.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Saw Frozen II on Sunday.  Went to a 7pm showing and at the theater I went to...it was like empty and my ticket cost $10.  I...don't understand the Midwest.
> 
> On the other hand: Frozen II.  Def had a better plot than the first one, a bit more serious, with an interesting ending for the sisters.  I'm hoping that Disney stops at two movies because I'm not quite sure how much further they can push this story, tbh, since they tied up a lot of loose ends.
> 
> Next movie to see: A beautiful day in the neighborhood.  Probs on Thanksgiving.  Probs going to cry.


7PM is late on a school/work night. That means I don't get home until 9PM and I'm at work on Monday's by 7:30 at the latest. I don't understand how anyone on the east coast ever sees Sunday Night Football.


----------



## MA_PE

I wish I didn’t watch SNF last night.  The only plus is that I’m currently in MST so it wasn’t too late.


----------



## Road Guy

We also watched Peanut Butter Falcon, was very good.  A little cheesy and you could see the ending coming a mile away but still good.

We also watched Bad Moms Christmas, I recommend it as a movie to watch only if you are drinking, everything is over the top unrealistic but still worth watching during Christmas time..


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> 7PM is late on a school/work night. That means I don't get home until 9PM and I'm at work on Monday's by 7:30 at the latest. I don't understand how anyone on the east coast ever sees Sunday Night Football.


Eh, I slept most of the day leading up to it/took a nap, and I actually ended up staying up until like 12:30am that day.  Dragged a little at work, but kept moving.

They're doing another late movie tomorrow and I just can't do it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also!  Double post!  I saw the Mr. Rogers movie.  It was ...eh.  Like, it wasn't really about Mr. Rogers as a person?  It was more about the fictional character that was getting help from Mr. Rogers and it...just wasn't what I was expecting and kinda bummed me out because I expected more.


----------



## Dleg

Did you see last year's documentary about him? Can't remember the name. I saw it at a second-run bar/theater in Alaska last year over several high quality beers. Which I cried in.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Saw Ford vs. Ferarri the other night.  We went with another couple and even the wives liked it.  Building a Cobra is still on my bucket list.


----------



## Ble_PE

Watching Evolution on Netflix. It's dumb as hell, but I laugh like an idiot when watching it. So many quotable lines! 

"There's always time for lubricant!!"


----------



## Ble_PE

I think we've established that caw-caw, caw-caw and tookie-tookie don't work!!


----------



## Road Guy

That’s a great movie!


----------



## jeb6294

“Ad Astra” this morning....OMG, so bad. I managed to finish it, but what a snoozefest.


----------



## JayKay PE

Watched "Meet Me in St. Louis" this weekend at AMC.  They do classic films on the big screen.  Didn't realize I had never seen it/it had so many songs that I knew from elsewhere/Judy Garland had cheekbones that could cut glass.

The Halloween sequence was weird, though, with the children running around a huge bonfire, burning shit.  Weird.


----------



## Dleg

jeb6294 said:


> “Ad Astra” this morning....OMG, so bad. I managed to finish it, but what a snoozefest.


Yeah, it was disappointingly forgettable for a movie that looked so cool in the previews. I did like the moon buggy chase, though.


----------



## Road Guy

Just watched the trailer for Ghostbusters Afterlife - hate to say it but it actually looks pretty good! Go Loogle It!


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> Just watched the trailer for Ghostbusters Afterlife - hate to say it but it actually looks pretty good! Go Loogle It!


Agreed....

From the preview, makes me wonder how involved any of the original guys are going to be.  Since "Egon" is no longer with us, clearly he would be the dead gramdpa, but no way to tell if the rest of the originals are really _in_ the movie or just making quick cameos like the chick Ghostbuster movie a few years ago.


----------



## jeb6294

After the "Ad Astra" debacle, I watched the new Rambo movie.  With today's movies regularly going 2+ hours nowadays, it was kind of surprising how short it was.  Not that it takes long for Rambo to kill everybody in ridiculous ways.....oh wait, I didn't just spoil it for everyone did I?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Finally got around to watching Avengers: End Game, not sure what all the hype/fuss was about?


----------



## Road Guy

The worst part is that it’s likely not the “end game” meaning they will keep making these god awful movies - I was pulling for thanos to kill the other half


----------



## Dleg

Martin Scorsese:



> ... Many of the elements that define cinema as I know it are there in Marvel pictures. What’s not there is revelation, mystery or genuine emotional danger. Nothing is at risk. The pictures are made to satisfy a specific set of demands, and they are designed as variations on a finite number of themes.
> 
> They are sequels in name but they are remakes in spirit, and everything in them is officially sanctioned because it can’t really be any other way. That’s the nature of modern film franchises: market-researched, audience-tested, vetted, modified, revetted and remodified until they’re ready for consumption.


The rest of his opinion piece: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/opinion/martin-scorsese-marvel.html


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I remember reading that article a short while ago and resulting butt-hurt from the Disney/Marvel fanatics.


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> Go Loogle It!


Finally!  Someone who recognizes a good movie.


----------



## Road Guy

Honestly it gets better every time I watch it!


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay, opinion.  Which of these should I see this weekend (I want to see a movie, but I don't really have strong feelings about any of them?):

Dark Waters

Richard Jewell

Ford v Ferrari

Knives Out


----------



## leggo PE

Ford vs Ferrari or Knives Out.

I haven't even heard of the first two??


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Ford vs Ferrari or Knives Out.
> 
> I haven't even heard of the first two??


Richard Jewell is a film by Clint Eastwood (I think) that was about the security cop who found the pipe bombs during the Olympics that was then smeared by media implications that maybe he planted them himself (but the reviews make it seem like they instead chose to smear the integrity of the female reporter who broke the story about the FBI investigation, which I'm not down for).  Dark Waters is a new legal thriller about DuPont and the start of investigations into the deaths associated with PFOAs.


----------



## mudpuppy

Depends on whether Richard Jewell shows his "richard."


----------



## wre_indiana

I watched Ford vs Ferrari last weekend.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.

I really like Damon / Bale so I'm probably biased.


----------



## Dleg

I thought Ford vs Ferrari was one of the most entertaining films I have seen in a long time, but the subject matter might be an issue for some people if they just don't care about cars. I am not a particuarly big car or racing fan, and I found the story itself to be so well done that it didn't matter.

I "need" to see Dark Waters because I am an environmental engineer working in the water industry, and in an area with PFAS contamination and lots of public angst. But on top of that, it is getting very good reviews. I just want to see it so I can put the thousands of frightened questions I get over the next few weeks into context.


----------



## Road Guy

The Richard Jewel story (which is a true one) is a good reason to always question the media.


----------



## Road Guy

We watched the first 2 hours of Once Upon a Time in Hollywood (then I fell asleep and just googled the ending the next day) but what a weird F'n movie!

Funny how Leonardo De Caprio, who really hasn't had a decent movie since titanic????, was playing a washed up actor


----------



## JayKay PE

Did not see any of the movies I proposed above.  Instead went and saw the new Jumaji last night.  Loved it.  Thought it was hilarious.  Was great to hear The Rock pretend to be Danny DeVito pretend to be someone from Queens (aka; ultra heavy NY accent).  Made my day and the plot was pretty good until the end, when it kinda Deus ex Machina'd itself to tie up everything.


----------



## Dleg

Yeah we went to see the new Jumanji movie, too. I enjoyed it, but I wouldn't say I loved it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Road Guy said:


> Yeah I will pass as well....
> 
> 
> I saw they are remaking Midway- I hope they keep the strategy aspect of the battles over just shock and awe planes and bombs.
> 
> I made my teenagers watch the original and they were actually impressed with the movie.


Did you end up seeing it?

I saw Midway this weekend and was impressed. I haven't seen the original, but I felt like the strategy aspects generally took precedence over shock and awe.

I was also really surprised that they gave their one F-bomb to Nick Jonas, but even that was well done.


----------



## Road Guy

I have not but I was thinking of catching it Christmas day? - hopefully we can find an empty theater while the masses are at star wars!

Also not sure if I mentioned this but my kids (20,18,16) all watched Dr. Strangelove over thanksgiving and were absolutely entertained!  You know its good when they keep quoting it...  +1


----------



## Dleg




----------



## JayKay PE

Dleg said:


> Yeah we went to see the new Jumanji movie, too. I enjoyed it, but I wouldn't say I loved it.


Maybe it was because I was missing home (so the accent really was a hole-in-one for me) and the audience I was watching it with were actually laughing at loud/enjoying the movie?  I find that makes a difference when you're not the only one laughing out loud.


----------



## Road Guy

You’re going to have to take that up with the Coca Cola people


----------



## Dleg

Saw Star Wars: the Rise of Skywalker this weekend.  No spoilers - I will start a separate thread for spoiler discussion - but I personally, really enjoyed it.

I speak as a true Star Wars, full generation fan. I saw the first Star Wars (A New Hope) in 1977 as a third grader with my grandfather. I was hooked ever since. Aside from that very first episode, even as a kid I recognized that these were not the greatest movies ever made (ahem ewoks), but I enjoyed the hell out of them and fully bought in to the universe that they created. 

This latest movie is no exception. I recognize that it is flawed but I enjoyed the hell out of it. I thought it was an excellent closure to the story.


----------



## leggo PE

Also saw Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker.
No spoilers... I posted in the other thread. But wow, I am not a fan of this movie. It was definitely flawed and I can't get over those flaws to have a positive opinion of it. Might need to rewatch it.


----------



## jeb6294

I remember seeing the OG Star Wars when I was a kid. The family went to the drive in, one of those two screen back-2-back places, to see National Velvet.  They watched National Velvet, I sat on the roof of the car and watched Star Wars again on the opposite screen. I had already seen it so, even without sound, it was still better thanNational Velvet.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Rise of Skywalker" yesterday.  For those who prefer to *ahem* watch their movies at home, there's a pretty good version available out there if you don't mind some Chinese subtitles.

Since "Joker" just came out on digital, I saw that too.  It was good, but man, it was equal parts depressing and disturbing.  Does more to make you feel bad for the Joker than anything.


----------



## Road Guy

Took a shot in the dark and watched “Fighting with my Family” -semi true story of a girls rise to fame as a female wrestler - I have never watched more than a few minutes of WWE in my life but this movie has a dozen or so laugh out loud moments - totally recommend...


----------



## JayKay PE

I saw "Little Women" this past weekend with my sister.  Thoroughly enjoyed it, but you def need to be in a certain mindset to watch the movie.  Was shot in a very 'non-linear' way, jumping back and forth in timelines.  I did really like the way they highlighted some of the sisters, and romantic relationships that were kinda ignored in previous versions were brought to the front in this version, but the end-game romantic relationship of the lead was very out of the blue?  Like, if you read the book, you knew they ended up together, but in this movie it was very 'wait, why are they getting together?'.  Did like it.  Might try to see if again.  Did cry with sister in a theater consisting of only women.


----------



## wre_indiana

I plan on watching Joker this weekend.

I'm thrilled.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Unpopular opinion.  I saw Cats and didn't think it was that bad?  I mean, I know what the musical is about, which is frickin nuts, and it didn't change or modify the plot at all?  Some of the CGI was a little questionable, and I wish they had panned out a little bit more to see the dancing, but I thought it was an okay movie.  Not a great movie, but that's because I don't particularly like Cats itself?  The only thing that I felt was unnecessary was the inclusion of Taylor Swift.  All the other 'big' actors had roles as cats performing to try and 'win' the competition, but TS's role was something in the original production that was just played by one of the other cats?  And all of a sudden she's 'helping' Macavity?  And it seemed really shoe-horned in.

Idk.

What should I see next $5 Tuesday movie?   Star Wars?  1917 (I really want to see this, so I might see it on Sunday)?  There are actually a bunch of things playing that I kinda do want to see, so it's difficult.


----------



## Supe

I haven't seen 1917, but saw a show on the making of it, and how incredibly hard it was to get the cinematography right, since a single take would go on forever.  I would recommend seeing it.  

Saw John Wick 3 on HBO... they should have stopped after the first one.


----------



## JayKay PE

So I'm seeing Knives Out tomorrow, since I think it's going to be leaving theaters soon (I'm like 99% sure) and the premise itself seems really fun.  I'm thinking if I'm not doing anything this Sunday I'll do a matinee of either Star Wars or 1917.  I love war/period films no matter what time period, from more recent to ancient times.


----------



## Master slacker

Finally saw *It* and it was f'd up.  The wifey-wife and I saw it on Friday.  So, naturally, we watched it again on Sunday with mini-MS1 and mini-MS2.  Mini 2 opted to play with Legos after 10 minutes, but Mini 1 stuck it out.


----------



## Road Guy

Someone else please watch "Fighting with my Family" so we can make movie references about it!

Daughter made me watch Joker with her last night, really fucked up depressing movie, only good part was seeing Robert Deniro  get his brains blown out!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Daughter made me watch Joker with her last night, really fucked up depressing movie, only good part was seeing Robert Deniro  get his brains blown out!


After the mindless entertainment that is Avengers I thought Joker was very well done and definitely would see again.


----------



## Road Guy

I defin think Phoenix played the roll excellent, and it was less gory than what I was expecting but still just not for me. I had to watch an episode of family guy to cleanse my brain before I went to sleep.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, not going to the movies tomorrow.  Just babysat a vendor for like 3-hours and need to do a walkthrough later, so I need to do the gym tomorrow instead of today so I can keep on schedule.


----------



## jeb6294

Watched "Gemini Man" over the weekend....meh.  I suppose it was entertaining enough, but it wasn't enough to keep me off the iPad the whole time.  The CGI was a little distracting.


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> Someone else please watch "Fighting with my Family" so we can make movie references about it!
> 
> Daughter made me watch Joker with her last night, really fucked up depressing movie, only good part was seeing Robert Deniro  get his brains blown out!


I saw Fighting with my Family in the theaters - we really enjoyed it, so reference away!  (I hope I can remember enough)


----------



## Road Guy

squeeze the horn!


----------



## Dleg

Haha!  Oh yeah.


----------



## Road Guy

I cant recall if I posted this but i got suckered into watching "Racing in the Rain" holy F'n shit is this a terrible movie, once I figured out Kevin Costner was the voice of the dog I realized this was going to be a stupid movie....

Also saw "instant family' - Mark Wahlberg - stretch movie about a couple adopting 3 siblings, fairly cory and probably not like the "true story" the move is based on but was watchable with a little "feels" added in - worth a view (found it on Amazon Prime)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> 1917 (I really want to see this, so I might see it on Sunday)?






Supe said:


> I haven't seen 1917, but saw a show on the making of it


Went to go see this on $5 Tuesdays at the local megaplex. Holy crap, I still would have paid 4 times more to see it. It. Was. Excellent. LadySquare and I were so stressed out (in the best way) walking out of the theatre.

Also, added Newman's scoring for this movie to my work concentration/focus playlist.


----------



## Master slacker

leggo PE said:


> I thought it was really well done (Joaquin Phoenix does a great job playing the Joker), but it was incredibly uncomfortable to watch. You're basically watching someone descend into violent insanity. You see the certain, specific things that happen to him that cause him to become "the Joker". You watch a society that in very strong ways, both intentionally and unintentionally encourage this transformation. None of it made me feel any good.


Not a bad take on *Joker*.  We saw it (no kiddos for this one) this past weekend.  Overall it was REALLY well made.  This is the kind of film strategy I wish more movies used - small number of main characters with great story / plot, relatively few CGI enhancements, and **** SPOILER ALERT *** *De Niro gets blasted in the face.  This thing "only" cost $55M, but grossed over $1B.   I really liked the movie.


----------



## envirotex

Watched Hustlers over the weekend.  It was pretty good, but probably about 20 minutes too long.  I get why JLo didn't get any Academy nominations, though...It was really hard to see past "superstar JLo" to the sort of seedy operator that she portrayed...Also interesting to see what happened in that sector of the "entertainment industry" following the 2008 Wall Street crash.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Went to go see this on $5 Tuesdays at the local megaplex. Holy crap, I still would have paid 4 times more to see it. It. Was. Excellent. LadySquare and I were so stressed out (in the best way) walking out of the theatre.
> 
> Also, added Newman's scoring for this movie to my work concentration/focus playlist.


Going to see it tomorrow for $5!  I haven't been able to think about movies for a while, but this is still on my list and I feel like 'epic' movies like this never look correct when seen at home on a small screen!


----------



## Road Guy

Hustler has been on our list to see, but we keep passing over it.

I finally saw Zombie Land 2 this weekend, HFS this was the best movie I have seen in a long time!


----------



## jeb6294

This weekend was "Terminator 36: Get My WD-40".  Reasoning behind the premise was kind of lame, but other than that it was standard Arnold...lots of guns and a few helicopters.


----------



## Ble_PE

Man, The Good Boys is f&amp;#kin' hilarious! It's been a long time since I've laughed this hard!


----------



## Road Guy

That’s a nice CPR doll!

I watched the terminator last night- wasn’t terrible but close... was good to see Linda Hamilton and Arnold again. Maybe if they had trimmed about 30 minutes out of the movie it would have been a little better..


----------



## Master slacker

Saw *It: Chapter 2*.  Ugh







F**king waste of $6 amazon rental.  What a piece of garbage sequel.  I know sequels typically aren't nearly as good as the original, but this is a hot mess.  If you reeeeeaaally have to watch it, save your money and go get it from your local library.  And since you're already there, grab a book so you can be entertained during the movie.


----------



## Master slacker

Unfortunately I watched *Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker* last night...






I'll preface my review with the fact that I have seen nothing of episodes 7 or 8 nor have i seen any of the disney spin-off cash-printing movies.  Yesterday was my boy's 8th birthday and he wanted to see the movie.  He doesn't know a whole lot about Star Wars, but he likes the action and light sabers and whatnot.  So we went.  This movie sucks; it's a hot mess.  Halfway through I was texting my dad and wondering when this would be over and we could leave.  The whole thing seemed kind of watery with little substance. 

"Luke was looking for this thing and never could find it, but he left a notebook with clues." 

"Hey guys, I know we're dead tired already and our space ships that are subjected to the vacuum of space, different planetary atmospheres, and light speed are currently on fire stem to stern and broken, but we have 16 hours before bad things happen and we need to find this thing Luke was seeking." 

"Right!  Let's go exploring the galaxy and find this thing in 16 hours!  Go team!"  

Gimme a break.  And the final fight scene, while pretty cool and everything, was dumb on the details and how it goes down.  Only one #$*@# transmitter?  ONE?!?!?  BS.  I don't know how the story goes in the books, but I feel as if I lost 2 1/2 hours of my life (including sh*tty previews) on this Team Reunion mess.  Spill your money at your own risk.  One star.


----------



## Dleg

Took my son to see The Sonic Movie this weekend.  I thought it was pretty enjoyable, but my son was ecstatic, as a Big-time Sonic fan. Played all the games, etc. Apparently there is quite a bit of dedicated fan service in the movie, that I would have had no idea of if I hadn't been sitting next to him and having him exclaim of each of them.

As an adult, though, I enjoyed it.  Well enough to recommend seeing it in the theater if you have kids and are looking for a movie to see, or if you are a Sonic fan. Not well enough to recommend spending money on it if you are just looking for something to watch, with no particular interest in Sonic. The Sonic character is very endearing and it was nice to see Jim Carey in a role that was more suited for him (and especially a role in which it is okay for me to hate him). To me they could have focused a little more on the weirdness of the character and the whole situation, and made the movie more entertaining in that way. As it was, it was a pretty conventional story line, but the characters and comedy performances make it more watchable than that would imply.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

We did watch "Hit and Run" last night - I think it was on Hulu but it has Dax Shepard, Bradly Cooper, and Kristen Bell. Plus it has a bad ass Lincoln Continental in it (worth watching just for that)

Wouldn't pay movie theater money for it, but decent enough to kill a Sunday night..


----------



## Supe

That's his personal car, too.


----------



## Road Guy

damn,  I knew there was a reason I liked that guy..

I have also wasted the morning on doing internet searches for : https://classics.autotrader.com/classic-cars/1967/lincoln/continental/101194773

not bad for $45K?


----------



## MA_PE

I like the car.  $45k seems strong.


----------



## jeb6294

Oldie but a goodie.  I was up at 3am this morning whatever godawful reason and couldn't get back to sleep.  Didn't feel like committing to something new so I was browsing the Roku channel and found "The Final Countdown"...no, Europe did not do the sound track.

If you've never heard of it, a modern day aircraft carrier out of Pearl Harbor gets 'zapped' back to 1941 just before the Japanese make their unscheduled appearance.


----------



## Road Guy

That is a great movie!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I've been sick the past couple days, and (on an only somewhat related note) decided to watch all of the Star Wars movies in their chronological order (with the obvious exception that Solo is unavailable on the Disney+ platform, yet). Doing so reveals several story line inconsistencies I hadn't anticipated/remembered. Three that I recall off hand (spoliers follow??):
1) In A New Hope: Obi Wan says to Luke "I don't seem to recall ever owning a droid" when in the first three movies he spends considerable time with R2. And in the context he appears to be unfamiliar with R2.
2) In Empire: Luke asks Leia about her mother and she relates she has a few early memories of her. But, of course Padme dies during childbirth.

3) Continual references of Obi Wan (in ROTJ) to Yoda training him, but he spent most of his time training with Qui Gon and there is zero mention of that.

Also, until doing this I had long regarded The Return of the Jedi as a horrible movie (better only than the Phantom Menace) and lauded Empire as the greatest of the series. In the context of all the movies in this order, ROTJ is actually pretty consistent with the overall theme and level of silly introduced in the first three movies and Empire is an outlier with many slow and dragging portions of the plot as Luke goes to Degobah. Without that context Luke's excursion there was fun, intriguing, and interesting, for me, to learn about Yoda and see him in what I had originally thought was his natural environs. But of course we learn that he's just a pussy that went into hiding when things didn't go his way.

Finally, it becomes all too obvious from Rogue and following that a) the Empire is unable to correct their Death Star flaws/weaknesses b) they really have little to no other ambition than to blow up planets. Apparently, that is the ultimate power in their eyes because they devote a lot of their energy to it, once Palpatine tricks everyone into making him emperor, at least. I guess they have a point there.


----------



## Dleg

^I've found it's best not to think about the Star Wars movies too much.  I love them and there is so little in life to truly love.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah I am willing to give them some slack making 9 movies over 5 decades....  I never saw Solo though.. But I do agree the 3 X going back to the well with the Death Star was pretty lame..

Episode 8 should be deleted from the jedi archives

We also watched all of them in order over Christmas, and I still enjoy the story line of EP 1-3, I think they just had some bad acting- Actually I think EP 1 was pretty decent looking back - EP II is hard to watch because of the terrible chemistry between Anakin / Padme actors...


----------



## MA_PE

I watched Den of Thieves on a plane yesterday.  Typical “tough cop” and “worthy adversary” bad guy movie but not a bad movie.  The ending was interesting.  Anyone seen it? What did you think?


----------



## Road Guy

Have not heard of that one is it new?

The wife and daughter rented "Playing with Fire" - I admit I laughed a few times but id give it 1 star out of 5....


----------



## Dleg

Not a movie but Star Wars Universe - has anyone watched the whole of Disney's Star Wars Rebels series?  My son and I have decided that Episodes I - III are actually pretty good upon re-watch, especially with all the TV shows that expanded it. We finished Rebels Season 3 last night and the final confrontation between Obi-Wan and Maul was freaking awesome.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> Have not heard of that one is it new?
> 
> The wife and daughter rented "Playing with Fire" - I admit I laughed a few times but id give it 1 star out of 5....


2018

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1259528/


----------



## Dleg

Saw Call of the Wild last night. Definitely has some flaws, and the CG dogs take some getting used to, but overall it was an exciting and touching film, and only rated PG, which is pretty rare.

Having been a far northerner before, there were some serious flaws in the portrayal of summer night time scenes, but I can forgive that.


----------



## Road Guy

Is it like one of the Kevin Costner all

About me movies? (Dances with wolves ish)??


----------



## Dleg

No. It's mostly about the dog.


----------



## JayKay PE

Watched "The Awakening of Motti Wolkenbruch / Wolkenbruchs wunderliche Reise in die Arme einer Schickse" this past week.  It was pretty funny!  I'd recommend it.  It's about an orthodox Jew who falls in love with a shiska and starts exploring things outside his faith.  Was ultra funny because I def have some Jewish friends that some of the experiences were similar with their mothers when they reached a certain age.  Didn't have a solid 'ending' to the tale, but I liked the open-ended nature since there were so many paths he could have taken at the end and tying it in a little package would have cheapened it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Took mini-Shush to see Sonic - holy crap that movie was horrible.  Most of the jokes fell flat, the product placement was overly in your face, and the lead guy/gal might as well have been cardboard cutouts.  The "saving grace" was Jim Carrey's usually over the top performance which has gotten pretty old by now.  Of course they left it open at the end for a second movie...


----------



## Road Guy

I am not a cartoon movie person but I am looking forward to this onward movie - anyone else? 

Also I introduced the son and daughter to Tremors last night, cant believe they never saw that movie! (well skip the other


----------



## Supe

Watched "The Boy in the Striped Pajamas".  What an f'd up movie!  Not bad, though.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> I am not a cartoon movie person but I am looking forward to this onward movie - anyone else?
> 
> Also I introduced the son and daughter to Tremors last night, cant believe they never saw that movie! (well skip the other


Wife is looking forward to it, me not so much. Mini-Shush and I are looking forward to the new Scooby movie.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> Also I introduced the son and daughter to Tremors last night, cant believe they never saw that movie! (well skip the other


Skip the other Tremors movies?!?!  That's blasphemy...what are they up to, like 8 now?


----------



## Road Guy

IMDB says one was made in 2018?  I did see the 2nd one, I enjoyed Michael Goss character - but couldn't get through many more


----------



## JayKay PE

jeb6294 said:


> Skip the other Tremors movies?!?!  That's blasphemy...what are they up to, like 8 now?


This is like saying that you only need to watch the first Fast &amp; Furious and that each subsequent one isn't a masterpiece in its own right!

Also, watched a docu-movie (?) last night about the crossfit games.  I'm sorry, is it a bad life goal to want to have the legs/back of those girls?  Shit.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> This is like saying that you only need to watch the first Fast &amp; Furious and that each subsequent one isn't a masterpiece in its own right!
> 
> Also, watched a docu-movie (?) last night about the crossfit games.  I'm sorry, is it a bad life goal to want to have the legs/back of those girls?  Shit.


I'm a man and wouldn't mind having the legs/back of some of them.


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy's ears just perked up.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I'm a man and wouldn't mind having the legs/back of some of them.


It was funny because, like, the guys had six packs, but their backs/legs/arms were in shape but not ultra defined?  Whereas the girls.  Shiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> IMDB says one was made in 2018?  I did see the 2nd one, I enjoyed Michael Goss character - but couldn't get through many more


Apparently the roles didn't come rolling in after Family Ties because it looks like there have been 6  Tremors movies with one in the pipeline and Michael Gross has been in every one of them.

On a side note, Finn Carter, the chick from the first movie is looking rough.


----------



## Road Guy

Chattaneer PE said:


> Road Guy's ears just perked up.


you know, there was only like 192,000 spots between me and being good enough to go to the games this year (masters division)


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> It was funny because, like, the guys had six packs, but their backs/legs/arms were in shape but not ultra defined?  Whereas the girls.  Shiiiiiiiiiit.


In another life, I would totally give Sara Sigmundsdóttir the "how you doin'?" eyebrows.


----------



## Road Guy

Her Instagram page is very good for studying technique...


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> In another life, I would totally give Sara Sigmundsdóttir the "how you doin'?" eyebrows.
> 
> *pic snip*


She would crush you with her thighs.  I'm sure a great, but painful, way to go.

Toomey is the one I was talking about.  Her shoulders.  Fuck.


----------



## Orchid PE

I don't think women that could beat me in arm wrestling are very attractive.


----------



## Supe

Chattaneer PE said:


> I don't think women that could beat me in arm wrestling are very attractive.


I'm sure the feeling is mutual.


----------



## Road Guy

oh snap..  but yeah skinny bitches are out..... this is 2020..


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm just not attracted to women that look like they have the upper body of a dude. Legs can be as strong as they want, just no broad shoulders or pecs.


----------



## Orchid PE

Though, my wife is better looking than all those women. Hence why I married her.


----------



## Supe

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm just not attracted to women that look like they have the upper body of a dude. Legs can be as strong as they want, just no broad shoulders or pecs.


Screw that.  Gimme some traps and shoulder boulders!


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Screw that.  Gimme some traps and shoulder boulders!


Fuck yeah!  I want shoulders that fucking ripple when they flex!


----------



## Road Guy

I make a motion we move this discussion to the fitness thread


----------



## Dleg

Second.


----------



## Road Guy

Finally getting around to watching Midway, it’s a little odd without Fonda, Heston, Mitchum, and company....

Edit - even though I knew the story line I really found the remake hard to follow for some reason. I bet it was a great action movie on the big screen but if I had to choose I’ll take the original version - I think it nailed the strategy piece of the war.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Bad Boys for Life - if you're a fan of the first two movies and know what to expect going in then you'll like it.  Other than the nostalgia the movie was pretty terrible.  Was really surprised to see quite a few parents bring their 8 - 10 year olds to the movie.


----------



## Road Guy

I will probably see it when its out on dvd.

Last night we watched Captain Ron - a little corny, sort of pulled one out of the archives, but hadn't seen it in 10 years and pretty much everyone was laughing..

"Be careful in the jungle boss, lots of guerrilla's"


----------



## MA_PE

Captain Ron.  A definite classic


----------



## Road Guy

I enjoy pulling out a 25 year old + movie and hearing my 17 year old and 18 year old laugh out loud at it.


----------



## MA_PE

I understand. The old john candy movies are great for that.  I introduced my kids to Summer Rental, The Great Outdoors, Uncle Buck, etc.


----------



## Dleg

Saw "Onward " tonight with my son. Very good Pixar movie. Great adventure, humorous D&amp;D references and themes, and had me fighting back tears. Got a big hug from my son after the end6, so that was a bonus.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dleg said:


> Saw "Onward " tonight with my son. Very good Pixar movie. Great adventure, humorous D&amp;D references and themes, and had me fighting back tears. Got a big hug from my son after the end6, so that was a bonus.


Saw this over the weekend.  Very good movie - much better than I expected from the previews.


----------



## JayKay PE

Mmmm, I, too, saw Onward this weekend.  Not...what I expected.  Maybe it was ruined by the baby that kept crying during the show (no, parent, 'shusshing' your own child doesn't seem to be working), but I wouldn't call it 'great'?  It was an okay movie in my book.  I feel like the previews gave away a lot of stuff.  I was way more interested in the "Soul" preview that was shown before, tbh.


----------



## Road Guy

I couldn't sleep last night and watched "Britney runs a marathon" not sure if its a true story or not, but if I was portrayed to be even half the epic bitch that the lead actress was in that movie I hope they get a bigger check!


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> I couldn't sleep last night and watched "Britney runs a marathon" not sure if its a true story or not, but if I was portrayed to be even half the epic bitch that the lead actress was in that movie I hope they get a bigger check!


Don't know her name, but I never liked the chick who starred in that.  One of those that I wonder how she even became an actor in the first place because she's not very good at it.


----------



## jeb6294

Finally got to watch "Ford vs Ferrari" last night.  I started watching it a couple weeks ago, but I was about 5 minutes in when the wife walked in and got mad I was watching it without her.  TBH, I was surprised she had an interest.  We both thought it was really good.  Wish they would have cut out the last 10 minutes or so to keep it from ending on such a bummer.

I didn't wait for her to watch "Joker" and she got a chance to watch that the other day.  She was blown away with that one.


----------



## Road Guy

I guess I’ll have to watch it (Ford / Ferrari) but it just has zero appeal to me for some reason.



I did watch the remake of the CHiPS series / movie - pretty low brow humor but have to admit I laughed throughout the movie...I was texting some of my cop friends as we watched it and apparently it was a if hit with Law Enforcement.


----------



## JayKay PE

Saw Emma. this past weekend (I probably should not have gone to the movies due to the virus, but this was one of those movies that was only showing at 'special' theaters and prob will cost $10+ to rent later on).  I really enjoyed it!  I'm always leery of Jane Austen-based movies, since so much of her writing is more about the wit/observations than the actual actions, but I thought this was a pretty solid adaption.  I did like that they portrayed the main love interest more as a person, that this paragon of virtue as in the book, and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## jeb6294

Ironically enough, I watched "Contagion" the other day.  It was remarkably similar to what's going on now except the virus in the movie had a much higher mortality rate.


----------



## Road Guy

Ive been resisting the urge to watch that, or outbreak, even though it shows up as the "trending' movie

We did rent Jumanji - sequel - arghhh... it was pretty bad... I liked the addition of Devito and Glover but I lost interest pretty quick and just had it on in the backgroud while doing some work..


----------



## JayKay PE

I do like that a lot of movies on AMC are able to be rented at a fraction of the cost.  I might actually rent Ford v. Ferrari since it's only $5.99/rent.  A bit pissed that some of the newer movies (like Emma.) are $19.99 to rent.  I mean, I get that they need to make their money back, but I'm not going to rent it for $19.99.  Maybe $9.99 or the price of a regular movie ticket ($12-something).


----------



## Road Guy

10 years ago I had this great idea to make a high end drive in movie theater - of course I didn't have any investors or money to do it, but right about now that would be the coolest thing since sliced bread...


----------



## thekzieg

That would be so great right about now! Especially since we could bring our noisy kid and no one would be bothered but us.


----------



## Road Guy

kid? How long have you been gone?


----------



## thekzieg

It hasn’t been that long. I think you’re just getting old.


----------



## Dleg

Will movie theaters ever recover from coronavirus? I love going to the theater, but I can't imagine too many worse violators of social distancing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dleg said:


> Will movie theaters ever recover from coronavirus? I love going to the theater, but I can't imagine too many worse violators of social distancing.


I’ll take a theater over an airline any day.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mrs. Cheb finally convinced me to get a Disney+ subscription. Gonna try frozen 2 tonight...


----------



## Road Guy

It’s pretty bad


----------



## ruggercsc

Dleg said:


> Will movie theaters ever recover from coronavirus? I love going to the theater, but I can't imagine too many worse violators of social distancing.


You should try working in our open office.  No assigned seats with visitors coming in from other offices and lots of people traveling.


----------



## envirotex

Anybody watched Charlie's Angels?


----------



## blybrook PE

envirotex said:


> Anybody watched Charlie's Angels?


I have not seen the 2019 remake, nor think that I will anytime soon.


----------



## MA_PE

We watched The Happytime Murders on Demand today.  It’s from 2018 and is a human/muppets movie.  Rated R and not suitable for kids.  Kind of a strange movie but a lot of pretty funny stuff.  Lot of recognizable people.  Melissa McCarthy, Elizabeth Banks, Maya Rudolf,  Joel McHale...  it’s a roger rabbit kind of thing with puppets instead of toons.  Not for everybody but I’d recommend it.


----------



## jeb6294

I suppose if one wanted to stretch for a positive out of all this (aside from saving $2k getting my plumbing fixed), it’s all the movies coming out on digital quicker. Just finished “Bloodshot”. Came across very much like a reboot of “Universal Soldier” so if you liked that one....


----------



## jeb6294

Since we’re still (supposed to be) sheltering in place in Ohio, there’s been plenty of time to catch up on movies. Especially stuff I might not normally watch. This morning I watched “The Hunt”. Plenty of blood and guts, but I honestly couldn’t decide if it was supposed to be an action movie or a dark comedy.


----------



## blybrook PE

Just finished rewatching the “Major League” series from the early 90’s last night and over the past few evenings. The first two were about as decent as I remembered. The third was a very  strong meh. I’m sure I found something else to do while it played out in the background.


----------



## jeb6294

“Midway” (the new one) was meh as well. The fight scenes were pretty impressive, but in between was solidly mediocre.

They just put “Onward” on Disney+ so I’ve got that fired up for the boys at the moment.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah that one (midway) was pretty bad -maybe it’s just hard to compete against that original cast but I thought they did a bad job of telling the actual story- I mean I knew what happened and I still felt a little lost watching the remake..

But I was glad they at least tried to
Not make it politically correct...


----------



## jeb6294

“Onward” wasn’t bad. Typical Pixar...the boys really liked it and entertaining enough that I didn’t mind sitting here and watching it with them.

After that one, I decided to go old-school. In the process of doing YouTube research at the new DOE job, a clip about the demon core showed up. Peaked my interest so I pulled up “Fat Man and Little Boy”.


----------



## Road Guy

Found the DVD Kfox burned for me of One Crazy Summer - I thought I lost it in the move- and it still works!

I heard John cusack absolutely hated this move and better off dead - which he did as a package deal or something - but this one crazy summer move is crazy hard to find-


----------



## jeb6294

Could have skipped "Jumanji 2". I actually didn't think the first reboot was all that bad.  This one seemed like it was an excuse for the Rock, Kevin Hart and Jack Black to do bad stereotypical voices more than anything, i.e. the Rock as an old Jewish dude, Jack Black as a young black dude, etc.


----------



## jeb6294

“Underwater”...holy smokes what a POS. Apparently someone at the studio decided, hey, let’s make a movie that’s set underwater so the audience can’t see anything.

Also, reinforces my opinion that Kristen Stewart is complete and utter garbage. I still can’t figure out how she ever even made it in acting. Her only expression is that of some slack jawed moron who just got a labotomy minus the drooling.


----------



## Supe

Watched "The Platform" on Netflix - super, super weird.


----------



## Road Guy

we suffered through Cofffee and Kareem - i mean the first 30 minutes of a little kid using lots of vulgar profanity was pretty funny but it got old pretty fast...


----------



## P-E

We watched Pixar’s Onward.  Not a bad kids movie.


----------



## jeb6294

Ran across something called "The Man Who Killed Hitler and Then the Bigfoot" on Hulu.  Worst bigfoot costume ever, but it was such a bizarre concept that I ended up watching it.  Apparently Sam Elliot must have been looking to kill some time between seasons of "The Ranch"....that, or he lost a bet.


----------



## Road Guy

that one always pops up on Amazon I think? But I have so far resisted watching it!


----------



## jeb6294

TBH, I’m not really sure what think of it. It’s definitely not the campy kind of thing like a SyFy channel movie which is what I was expecting from the title.


----------



## jeb6294

For those who were worried, have no fear...”Birds of Prey” (new Harley Quinn movie) does a fine job of carrying on the DC Universe shit show. Only reason I even bothered watching the whole thing is cause there was nothing else on.


----------



## Road Guy

Old School was on last night, it was good to laugh.

You need to walk away now!


----------



## JayKay PE

I started rewatching 'Yojimbo' last night (only the first 30-minutes).  I forgot how much I loved this movie.  

Going to finish it tonight and maybe watch something more modern...but I might just end up watching The Godfather.  I've always wanted to read the book it was based off of, and I might as well?


----------



## jeb6294

Watched “It, Chapter 2” last night. Wasn’t bad...wasn’t good either. It was just kind of ‘there’. I was a big time Steven King junkie, and it’s been decades since I read the book, but I think I have determined the problem with some of his books being bad movies. A lot of his books are more screw with your head kind of horror and that’s hard to translate to the big screen short of having someone narrate the whole thing.


----------



## Master slacker

Finally saw *John Wick*.







Wow.  I haven't seen such a good kick-ass, shoot-em-up movie in a looooooooong time.  I totally caught myself saying "whoa" and "dude" all too often.  I particularly liked the "humor" injected into a couple of scenes - 1) Wick has a dude pinned down in the Red Circle, looks up and stares at Iosef while plinking pinned guy in the head, and 2) Matrixing everyone in the Red Circle, realizing his gun's empty, reloads, and plinks bad guy in head.  Love it.  Will watch the follow-ups.  4.5 coins.


----------



## Road Guy

I honestly suggest skipping the sequels so you have the same feelings as you do right now about the movie -


----------



## Master slacker

Really?  IMDB has them all down as 7'ish / 10.  I figured if the first movie is 7/10 and the sequels are 7/10, they wouldn't fall victim to the "sucky sequel" plague.  

For realz?


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> I honestly suggest skipping the sequels so you have the same feelings as you do right now about the movie -


I wouldn't say they are bad, it's that they are pretty much more of the same.


----------



## MA_PE

Agree that 1 was the best but 2 was ok.  I haven’t seen 3 yet.


----------



## Road Guy

I guess with not much else to watch these days its worth watching, but I think for me the story was much more of a stretch 

My daughter loved them all but I fell asleep halfway through the 3rd whenever it came out..

We watched the entire hangover trilogy Saturday night as a family and it was a great 6 hours together!


----------



## Master slacker

jeb6294 said:


> I wouldn't say they are bad, it's that they are pretty much more of the same.






Road Guy said:


> I guess with not much else to watch these days its worth watching, but I think for me the story was much more of a stretch


All the more reason to watch the next ones.  I'm overly simple and don't always need the storylines if the guns and explosions are well done.  I do have my limits, though.  I have banned all Transformers movies from the house unless it contains Orson Welles.


----------



## Supe

I didn't think the guns/explosions from 2 and 3 stood up to 1, which is part of the problem.  Loved the first, wasn't a fan of 2/3.


----------



## Road Guy

I also came to a sad realization as we watched The hangover and Old school this past week - directed by Todd Phillips - who recently directed Joker, which probably means he wont go back to making comedy's since he seems to be on the big time movie track    I think he also directed Road Trip?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

John Wick 2 and 3 are still decent, stand-alone, dumb action flicks.  But if you're heavily invested in the story line, it gets a bit thin in both of them.  But since I just watch action flicks for their dumbness, I still enjoyed them.  I definitely don't think they were as bad as the Matrix 2 and 3.


----------



## Road Guy

Which did you all like better John Wick or Punisher?


----------



## MA_PE

Never watched punisher


----------



## Road Guy

its similar, except for getting mad that your dog got killed it was family  - I liked Punisher better personally.


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> We watched the entire hangover trilogy Saturday night as a family and it was a great 6 hours together!


If you haven't seen it yet, then I would suggest "Good Boys". Very Hangover-ish but with kids.


----------



## Road Guy

yes that move was enjoyable!

Man thats  a really nice CPR Doll!

I need to add that to the DVD Collection! - Yes I still have one..


----------



## Road Guy

We watched Star Wars - Sky walker last night, I dont remember it being as meh in the theaters as it was at home..


----------



## MA_PE

Line up on Sundance channel last Sunday

The longest yard (original 1974) started at 11:30
Kelly’s heroes
Stripes
Smokey &amp; the bandit (1, 2, and 3) in succession 

Busy day!


----------



## JayKay PE

I finished watching 'Mirror, Mirror' last night.  It was super cheesy snow white kids movie (but somehow had some big names in it, so I hoped).  I literally finished it so I could take it off my list/stop having netflix bug me for stopping watching it halfway through.

Ooooof.


----------



## Road Guy

scrubbing the bottom of the barrel we watched Dirty Grandpa over the weekend, the front half was pretty funny- I did spring break in Daytona in 1990 so that part brought back some memories- 

I just wonder if Robert DeNiro knows that he isnt a tough guy in real life?


----------



## Road Guy

Watched Soul Surfer this weekend - these types of movies are not usually my bag (true story, horrific accident, religious theme, that bitch Helen Hunt, etc) but it was pretty good. Especially since there isn’t jack shit else on these days...


----------



## leggo PE

What is it with the movie (maybe there is more than one) that has the trailer on TV saying "In Theaters Only"?

Like, they're not going to release it via streaming? In which case, why is it a good idea to release it at all when states like CA (12% of the entire country's population) have no plans to reopen movie theaters any time soon, as far as I know... It just seems strange to me!


----------



## Road Guy

I dont know (haven't seen many trailers recently) - we have a few drive in movie theaters open here, but most are showing old movies.

I wonder what type of contract arrangements exist between Hollywood and AMC, etc for revenue - I always heard the theaters didn't get much in the share of the tix sales- which is why popcorn is $75. But I wonder if some of the mega movies (say Marval) has some type of agreement about showing the movie in person via streaming?


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, the few other trailers I have seen on TV since COVID-19 times started said they'd be streaming. Next time I see the trailer, I'll make a mental note and go look it up. It was funny to see in any case... What used to be normal "In theaters on [insert date]!!!" is now surprising to see.


----------



## Road Guy

Some movies just need the big screen, like Top Gun 2 - which is apparently delayed until December


----------



## Dleg

Of all the things that are closed, or that I personally won't go to because of COVID-19, I think I miss the movies the most...


----------



## psustruct

Here are some of my top picks for movies:

Flight Plan
Oblivion
Edge of tomorrow 
The commuter
Non-stop
The grey
The edge 
Skyscraper
Rampage
The Witcher on Netflix
Yesterday
The host
The giver
The adjustment bureau
The Martian
Passengers
The tourist
Transcendence
Salt
Bridge of spies
Angel has Fallen, third in the trilogy
Stuber
A Simple Favor
Game Night
Peppermint 
The Equalizer, 1 and 2
Contagion (done 10 years ago, spot on about COVID)
Atomic Blonde
Arrival
American Made
The Hitmans Bodyguard
Safehouse

All latest "Star Trek" with Chris Pine

Lord of the Rings

See on Apple TV


----------



## jeb6294

Road Guy said:


> I always heard the theaters didn't get much in the share of the tix sales- which is why popcorn is $75.


True story. Used to work at a theatre when I was in high school. We were the only theatre that actually made our popcorn fresh (most will pop a bunch before the weekend and then pack it in big bags to use over the weekend/week) so we would have a few people who would come in to just buy popcorn. We loved it because it would boost our numbers quite a bit...they would calculate the amount of food sold -vs- number of tickets sold.

Not sure if you can still do it, but at ours and a lot of other theatres, people could figure out movie times and buy one ticket but jump from one movie to another and watch 2 or 3 movies in a row. As long as they were grazing while they did it, we looked the other way.


----------



## leggo PE

In non-COVID times, Mr. Leggo and I frequented a local small movie theater (only two screen, definitely not the biggest screens either) that fresh-popped their popcorn. Since COVID times, they've been selling their popcorn and beverages by the can (you could get canned beer/ciders/etc. for decent prices) for a few hours every Saturday. I usually forget but a few weeks ago, was in the right place at the right time and went and got some... It was freaking delicious... You bet I got the butter!


----------



## Road Guy

The main thing I miss about the movies is it was a good way to clear my mind, lots of Fridays at the end of a shit week of work instead of going to a bar before going home I would go grab a movie by myself - seems lonely but it was always pretty relaxing - nice break in between the end of work and the beginning of a long weekend of "Kid BS" ( soccer, baseball, scouts, running ragged type nonsense)


----------



## Road Guy

This is on amazon prime...







Totally worth watching


https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0099581/


----------



## Dleg

I remember that. 

Has anyone seen the new Tom Hanks war movie, Greyhound? He plays a destroyer captain in the North Atlantic theater of WW2. As far as I know it's only available for viewing on Apple plus, and there's no way in hell I am signing up for another streaming service.

When I was a teenager I read Alistair MacLean's "HMS Ulysses" and really got sucked into that story. I read it again as an adult when I was working on offshore oil platforms. Super intense book, based on the author's own experiences, and pretty grim in both imagery and final outcomes.  It was a pretty big bestseller but never made into a movie. Greyhound looks like an American version of that.


----------



## Road Guy

Found this little gem at 2nd Charles (Used Movie / Music / Game Store) Defin some classic 1980's Robin Williams and Eugene Levy - 

I imagine this is hard to find on a streaming service, but defin recommend if you can find it!


----------



## snickerd3

i'm glad they postponed the release of the new Ghostbusters movie from this month to March.


----------



## CIVILSDOITINTHEDIRT

I had forgotten that was coming out, good move to move it.


----------



## Road Guy

So for some reason I realized I had never seen Karate Kid III -

Holy

Fucking

Shit

Its

So

Bad

.....

I mean it is so bad when I turned it off halfway through I pondered watching the awful remake with Will Smiths kid!


----------



## Supe

Parasite - On Netflix, loved it.  Subtitled, but excellent.  Dirt poor but street smart family finds a way to usurp existing staff that work for a wealthy family.  Turns out there's more to the story with the housekeeper that was let go, and it gets really, really weird from there.  Loads of funny and edge of your seat moments through the movie.


----------



## Dleg

No one's seen Greyhound yet?  I'm curious if it's any good. Probably just because it's on Apple+? (I certainly won't pay for that)


----------



## Road Guy

Havent seen it available on my streaming services yet ( Amazon Prime, Netflix, Hulu)

All have been pretty weak lately in terms of anything worth watching.. Ive been going back to my personal well of old DVD's to watch from the 80's..


----------



## jeb6294

Dleg said:


> No one's seen Greyhound yet?  I'm curious if it's any good. Probably just because it's on Apple+? (I certainly won't pay for that)


Pay for AppleTV, that’s hilarious 

I watched it this afternoon. I liked it. Almost came across like those old WWII movies from 40 years ago but with much better effects. It Actually made me anxious watching it. As someone who grew up in the era of smart bombs and fire-and-forget weapons, I can’t imagine how nerve wracking it would be floating in the middle of the Atlantic like a sitting duck.


----------



## leggo PE

I'd never seen it before, but Mr. Leggo (who has seen it) and I are in the middle of watching "Total Recall" - the original one, with good old Arnold. I think it's pretty funny and very entertaining.

(It's on Netflix if you want to watch/rewatch)


----------



## Road Guy

My wife and I went to see that movie for our very first date!

:true:


----------



## kevo_55

It's way better than the remake IMO.


----------



## leggo PE

kevo_55 said:


> It's way better than the remake IMO.


Yeah, Mr. Leggo said the remake is all serious and that it's kind of weird. The original is better, according to him, because it leans into the sort of satirical aspect of the comedic action movie that it is.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Hence the best line in the movie: "screw you."

LOL.


----------



## Road Guy

kevo_55 said:


> It's way better than the remake IMO.


Has there ever been a remake that outdid the original?


----------



## Road Guy

&amp; speaking of "classics"

Did you know that _Newman_ was in Dirty Dancing?


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> Has there ever been a remake that outdid the original?


John Carpenter's The Thing was better than the 50s version. I haven't seen the new remake, though I can't imagine it would be better.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

The remakes of The Italian Job and Ocean's 11 were better than the originals, IMO.


----------



## jeb6294

“Bad Boys for Life” was your typical cheesy action flick. No boobs, but one rather ridiculous helicopter crash.

With all these movie releases being pushed back, pickins’ are getting slim.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> &amp; speaking of "classics"
> 
> Did you know that _Newman_ was in Dirty Dancing?


Speaking of sequels, this one is getting one (or another? or whatever it is when a movie has many things that people ignored) with Jennifer Gray this time. https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/07/entertainment/dirty-dancing-sequel-trnd/index.html

The dance sequences are going to be weird this time around.


----------



## leggo PE

Another 90's movie I'd never seen... We watched Starship Troopers last night (on Netflix). It was ridiculous! Pretty funny satire on the whole military industrial complex.

Also, was surprised to see younger versions of a few actors... Those being the brother-in-law from Breaking Bad, Neil Patrick Harris, and then they guy who was the evil dude trying to kill Arnold in Total Recall.


----------



## snickerd3

Mr snick started watching Peanut Butter Falcon.  interesting, I had never heard of it.  

Starship troopers is funny!  

Down Periscope!!!!  totally recommend that one if you want to fall on floor laughing


----------



## Road Guy

Starship Troopers was (and remains) excellent - but my take on the movie is that there are really two types of people in the Military, the Infantry, and everyone else who supports the Infantry..


----------



## jeb6294

Okay, so “slim pickins” May have been an overstatement. Movie picks are more like non-existent.

Today I watched “Deep Blue Sea 3”...I didn’t even know there was a 2. It was about as craptacular as you would expect.


----------



## jeb6294

Not sure where it came from, i.e. Netflix, Amazon, etc., but watched “The Outpost” this morning. Pretty serious action flick but not in a ‘wow, that was cool’ way but more of a depressing infuriating way. One of the more true-to-life war movies.


----------



## jeb6294

On a separate note, I’m betting if they would reopen theatres and start putting out new movies, they’d be packed. The streaming service I use lets you search for movies by what is currently popular with people. Usually the movies that show up on the list are whatever is recent in theatres or on digital. Clearly there are a lot of people trying to entertain homebound kids because now the list is a lot of Disney/Pixar/Marvel/Harry Potter.


----------



## Road Guy

The AMC here is opening this weekend, at like 25% capacity I think. Goonies is playing for .15 cents ( not sure why 15 cents) - But I was going to try and go just since I am a Goonie, but its already sold out, gonna try and go see it in the theatre though that would be cool.

I also think there are a shit load of movies that would be great to see on the big screen again..


Top Gun

Star Wars (et al)

Raiders of the Lost Ark

Those weird Hobbit Movies

Anything with Arnold in it

LOTR wold be cool to see again on the big screen

Red Dawn

Ski Movies would be cool since its about that time, 

etc


----------



## Dleg

I still say that the movies are the thing I miss the most.

However I would not go back to the theaters just yet.


----------



## Supe

Hell, 25% capacity would be "mobbed" by present day standards for movies around here.


----------



## Road Guy

so apparently AMC and I are on the same wavelength.. movie scheduled to be out in the next few weeks at our location:

Empire Strikes Back!

Back to the Future!

Already all sold out   although we do have Goonies tix for next week.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> so apparently AMC and I are on the same wavelength.. movie scheduled to be out in the next few weeks at our location:
> 
> Empire Strikes Back!
> 
> Back to the Future!
> 
> Already all sold out   although we do have Goonies tix for next week.


hopefully they play uncut version with the octopus scene and additional time in the convenience store at the beginning of the movie


----------



## Road Guy

I have to admit I had never seen the octopus scene!


----------



## Dleg

Road Guy said:


> so apparently AMC and I are on the same wavelength.. movie scheduled to be out in the next few weeks at our location:
> 
> Empire Strikes Back!
> 
> Back to the Future!
> 
> Already all sold out   although we do have Goonies tix for next week.


So I am sure that most people by now have given up on discs as media for movies, but I have kept up and have a high quality 4K Bluray player and display, and I recently used some credit card points to replace my entire Star Wars movie collection with the new 4K transfers. And let me say Wow, they really look different and better than ever before. Even Episode 1 with all its CG, which I though looked obvious and somewhat crude in earlier disc releases, now looks downright cinematic. 

no need to go to the theater for Star Wars for




me!


----------



## Road Guy

I gave up on blue ray to be honest - but I did buy 4 DVD players w/hdmi from the wal mart for the apocalypse..

Seems like they don’t make many blue rays since everything went digital? 

I think some movies I’d pay to go see on the big screen - most all of the Star Wars ones to be honest, gladiator is another one that would be cool to see on the big screen....


----------



## Violator

The better half is hoping to see Dirty Dancing in the theatre. 

I am hoping she takes a friend.


----------



## jeb6294

So, “Bill and Ted Face the Music”....what a train wreck. Of course, that’s not really saying a whole lot considering the first two. I’ve got to assume that Alex Winter was desperate for cash and had some compromising photos of Keanu.


----------



## Road Guy

If Socrates Johnson’s not in the movie I can’t watch it!


----------



## Road Guy

Watched a pretty decent movie last night - Hell or High Water - 2 brothers robbing banks in West Texas being chased by Jeff Bridges -   3 /5 stars


----------



## Dleg

I was forced by the females in family to pay the $29.99 for Mulan.

We have the original on bluray and would have been so much better off just watching that. The new one has great cinematography, but is ultimately pretty lifeless. Typical Disney remake. I'd say totally not worth thirty bucks, but we probably would have spent more than that to reach the same conclusion if it was in the theaters.

1.5 stars out of 5.


----------



## Road Guy

US money?


----------



## Dleg

Yep and straight to China.


----------



## Road Guy

I am sure that Disney made certain not to show China in a negative view.

for free we (my 19 year old and 17 year old)watched an officer and a gentleman -  I must have been watching the TNT version the last 20 years cause it straight up had way way more sex and nudity than I recall- 

I don’t think I had ever seen the original opening with his dad in bed with two chics....

ughh that was weird...


----------



## Dleg

LOL I remember seeing that on VHS with my parents probably when I was about the same age, and being very uncomfortable.


----------



## jeb6294

It was “Animal House” for me. We weren’t allowed to see it with the grown-ups when I was a kid and I could never figure out why because the only version I’d ever seen when I was older was the TV version. Finally ended up watching the uncut version and saw why....


----------



## Road Guy

I watched one of the most F'd up movies I have seen in a long time.. Crash (1996) It has James Spader and Holly Hunter but basically a group of people who get off on crash scenes (literally they drive by crash scenese and then get it on) and then they re-enact famous crash scenes and then have more sex, very weird, even for me..


----------



## Supe

James Spader is a weirdo in literally everything.


----------



## Road Guy

it also had Rosanna Arguette in it as well, that was the main reason I gave it a whirl...


----------



## csb

leggo PE said:


> Another 90's movie I'd never seen... We watched Starship Troopers last night (on Netflix). It was ridiculous! Pretty funny satire on the whole military industrial complex.
> 
> Also, was surprised to see younger versions of a few actors... Those being the brother-in-law from Breaking Bad, Neil Patrick Harris, and then they guy who was the evil dude trying to kill Arnold in Total Recall.


I'm very late to this post, but the barren planet they fight the bugs on is in the middle of WY!


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> I watched one of the most F'd up movies I have seen in a long time.. Crash (1996) It has James Spader and Holly Hunter but basically a group of people who get off on crash scenes (literally they drive by crash scenese and then get it on) and then they re-enact famous crash scenes and then have more sex, very weird, even for me..


If you’ve never seen it, check out Harold and Maude (1971)  for weird.


----------



## Road Guy

So I did absolutely nothing this weekend, but for whatever reaosn I caught some "Brat Pack" movies..

St Elmos Fire - That ending scene always gets me for some reason

About Last Night - I had actually never watched this movie before in its entirity, I guess its trying to show how hard it is to find love at a young age, but I think this was a pretty bad movie. C-


----------



## leggo PE

We just watched the original Bladerunner and then Bladerunner 2049 (the former is on Netflix and the latter we rented through Xfinity), and I enjoyed both... Question, do you think Deckerd a Replicant?

Also, while Bladerunner 2049 was pretty good, it really was just a 2.5 hour long movie about Ryan Gosling having the same look on his face the entire time.

Take that as you will!


----------



## Road Guy

I could never get into the original one - it is just v e r   y   s    l       o       w


----------



## Supe

The remake wasn't any different.


----------



## Violator

We watched Hustlers last night, it was better than I was expecting to be honest.  Although I am not sure I concur with the story line about resorting to  criminal activity because you were butt hurt that the economy tanked resulting in less people coming to the strip club, causing you to take it out on the people who cant afford to pay for (illegal) trips to the champagne room?


----------



## Road Guy

Is that the one with J Lo or the heavy chic from Pitch Perfect?


----------



## Dothracki PE

Road Guy said:


> Is that the one with J Lo or the heavy chic from Pitch Perfect?


The one with J Lo.

You are thinking of "The Hustle" with Anne Hathaway and Rebel Wilson. I didn't think The Hustle was that bad of a movie. It didn't do very well on Rotten Tomatoes though. It apparently was based on Dirty Rotten Scoundrels, but that was already based on another movie so at some point you have to be beating a dead horse if not done properly.

Anyway back to Hustlers.


----------



## Road Guy

Watched "A Knights Tale" last night (instead of watching Football) I dont know how I never saw this movie before but it was really good (although a tad hokie)

But in the move you also have:

Rober Baratheon

Vison

The Funny Robot from Rogue One

Albiet sad to see Heath Ledger before his death


----------



## Dothracki PE

Road Guy said:


> Watched "A Knights Tale" last night (instead of watching Football) I dont know how I never saw this movie before but it was really good (although a tad hokie)
> 
> But in the move you also have:
> 
> Rober Baratheon
> 
> Vison
> 
> The Funny Robot from Rogue One *(K2-SO4)*
> 
> Albiet sad to see Heath Ledger before his death


Love that move! It had quite the cast! Also Lydia from Breaking Bad.


----------



## Road Guy

I knew she looked familiar!


----------



## Orchid PE

How? How have you never seen that?


----------



## leggo PE

We watched Venom last night. Not terribly good, and definitely not Tom Hardy's best role, but I did find myself laughing a lot at how ridiculous I found that movie. I'd describe it as a rom-com between Tom Hardy and the alien symbiot thing, in the form of an action movie that I think was trying to take itself seriously?

Or maybe it was meant to be an action sci-fi rom-com after all?


----------



## Supe

I've said it before - Venom was one of the worst movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Road Guy

Chattaneer PE said:


> How? How have you never seen that?


It was 2001, I had an 18 month old, a 3 month old, 9/11 happened, had just gotten out of the military/ was trying to get back in/ work / etc- I guess somehow I missed it and it never looked very appealing to me but the daughter was watching it and I raised her to have good taste


----------



## Orchid PE

Excuses excuses.


----------



## Dleg

I finally convinced my son to watch Alien. We had to take a break right before the alien busts out of the guy's chest at dinner, but by the next evening he had built up his courage to finish the movie. What an excellent movie. It really holds up after all these years. My son really enjoyed it, so we watched Aliens the next night. I loved that movie back when it came out and saw it in the huge theater at least twice, in packed crowds. I haven't seen it in probably 20 years. It's still pretty good, too, but just not as "big" as I remembered it.


----------



## Road Guy

Does Paul Riser die in the 2nd one? Those were good- I don’t know if the family has watched them- will put them on the list for the holidays!

im currently watching a classic...


----------



## Dleg

Of course Reiser dies. He's a total weasel.

I gave an assignment to two people junior to me to watch Stripes, after I told them I am their Big Toe. And they had no idea what I was talking about. One of them watched it last night and reported back that it's a terrible movie, but he did think Sgt. Hulka was redeemed.


----------



## Road Guy

We quoted stripes a lot in basic training,  mainly the _lighten up Francis_, any of you ____ touch my stuff, I'll kill you, and all blowed up! lines


----------



## MA_PE

“.....aarrrrmmmmyyy training sir!”


----------



## Violator

Just saw an ad for a horror movie with Vince Vaughn.
 

Why did they release this after Halloween?


----------



## Dleg

Wow, this thread was at the end of the 2nd page... I'm not ready to give up on the movies! They will return!

Speaking of which, we watched _Soul_ on Disney+ over the weekend. One of the best Pixar movies. Cool music, interesting and entertaining metaphysical model of existence, and a pretty deep and uplifting message about life that even got my depressed, autistic son feeling optimistic about things.


----------



## Road Guy

We watched Soul last night also, it was pretty good, although the beginning was a taf slow and a little iffy until it had its "Olaf" moment (when he became a soul)

We also watched Alien and Aliens last weekend - Alien was really slow - I had not seen them in a while so I had them mixed up in my mind.  -  Aliens defin was a little more lively for sure.  Most of the family was asleep for Alien or scrolling on the phones, I had to push to make them watch the sequal, which is where all the classic lines came from ( NO Way Man Game Over)





Also the smoking on the space ships was funny to me, but I guess it was 1979


----------



## Dleg

We watched both of those recently, too. I have been trying to school my son in 1980s movies so he understands all the references in Family Guy, etc. 

Next on the plan is Ferris Bueler's Day Off, Better Off Dead, Breakfast Club. Got some 80s teen movies to catch up on. Then work up his courage to watch The Thing....


----------



## MA_PE

My son’s gf is visiting with us for the holidays.  She didn’t watch tv/movies much growing up.  (She’s late 20s).  Kind of amazing to me the classic movies she’s never seen.  (None of the Rocky films, Christmas Story, none of the Vacations, etc.).  We watched Christmas vacation on Christmas Day.  Watched Silence of the Lambs last night.  She was not enamored with Smokey and the Bandit (fell asleep).  We”ll introduce her to more classics.


----------



## jeb6294

“Wonder Woman 1984” gets a solid...meh. I actually fell asleep there for a bit in the middle and didn’t even bother to go back and watch what I missed.


----------



## Violator

We watched the Call of the Wild today. Wasn’t too bad. Worth checking out if your scrolling and scrolling.


----------



## Dleg

I just noticed today that the movie schedule board at one of our local theaters is still configured for March, 2020 when everything shut down. Still has the last movie we saw in a theater: Onward, March 15. I remember that vividly.  We all knew it was coming.  There was maybe only 5 families in the theater, dead quiet and seated as far apart from each other as possible.


----------



## Guest

I'm reaching out on behalf of https://allvapestores.com to introduce JustCBD affiliate program to you and engineerboards.com. 

Earn money with JustCBD. 

Earn money for each sale. 

Unlock a steadfast stream of income by engaging as an official affiliate with us. Our affiliates generate 10% to 20% commission on each successful sale they refer to us. Every single sale you refer is monitor and associated with you, even though the visitor leaves and finishes the sale at a later day. We ensure to meet and go beyond sector averages on sales commissions. 

How does it work? 

JOIN at https://justcbdstore.com/affiliate-info/. 

Create a Justcbd affiliate profile. 
LOG IN. 

Receive a tailored, unique referral url &amp; affiliate badge. 
ADVERTISE. 

Place the web link on your internet site or social media network! 
EARN. 

Get paid 10-20% of each sale made through your web link.


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> I just noticed today that the movie schedule board at one of our local theaters is still configured for March, 2020 when everything shut down. Still has the last movie we saw in a theater: Onward, March 15. I remember that vividly.  We all knew it was coming.  There was maybe only 5 families in the theater, dead quiet and seated as far apart from each other as possible.


I genuinely wonder if we will ever see real movie theaters return.  I'm dying to know how direct to home video sales are comparing to brick and mortar sales.  You're likely only making one sale for every four brick and mortar (pay for one stream vs. family of four movie tickets), but you'd have to think so many more people are streaming it as a new release who would otherwise just wait for it to hit Netflix/Amazon?


----------



## jeb6294

The one theatre here is starting to get some of the new movies, but this summer they were doing movies on weekends as soon as they were allowed to. Since there were no new movies out, they would do their "comeback classics". This week it's "Batman Returns", Daddy's Home 2" and "Paul Blart 2". They've definitely gone downhill now that new movies are starting to come out. The old movies used to be much better choices.


----------



## Dleg

I think movie theaters will come back. Once vaccines get established I think (my opinion) that will be the final straw for almost everyone, regardless if repeated vaccines or new variants evolve that keep COVID going. The overall risk will be reduced so much that people will just start treating it like the flu, government health departments included. 

And once people feel free to go about doing what they used to, there's going to be a huge demand for theaters, Chuck E Cheeses, amusement parks, bars, nightclubs etc. just from all the pent up demand.

But I don't think this is going to happen until at least the summer, and maybe later. Unless vaccination programs can really get moving.


----------



## Guest

Hello, I'm the owner of Chill Hempire Hemp and CBD Mag and I'm looking out for Hemp and CBD product reviewers. We consistently get CBD product lines such as CBD Cosmetics, CBD Edibles and also CBD Spray and need individuals to review CBD product lines on our website. Please allow me to know whether anybody at engineerboards.com is interested in turning into a CBD goods critic with our magazine. Many thanks.


----------



## snickerd3

we watched Soul on new year eve.  good movie, lotso f laughs, good music, good story.  If you have sheltered your little ones from all things death however be ready to talk about souls, heaven, etc.  

We also watched the Classic movie Flight of the navigator.  My kids LOVED it.  So happy.  Now they want one of these guys, like I did when I was a kid.


----------



## Dleg

I finally paid to watch 1917 this past weekend. Excellent war film. Exactly what I picture WWI to have been like, from the rotting body parts in the mud of no man's land, to the otherwordly devastation of the town areas.

We also paid to watch Raya and the Last Dragon this weekend. My wife and kids thought it was great. I thought it was "meh". Typical Disney princess formula movie. Exact ratios of cuteness to pre-teen snark. Ugh.


----------



## snickerd3

we are likely going to wait until june when it is free on disney+ to watch that Raya movie.


----------



## pbrme

snickerd3 said:


> We also watched the Classic movie Flight of the navigator. My kids LOVED it.


You should show them The Last Starfighter next. I know if KFox were on here he'd back me on this.


----------



## Dleg

I am going to go to a real movie theater for the first time since March 15, 2020. I have managed to get my entire family vaccinated and my 17 y.o. son hits his 14th day post-Pfizer today, so we agreed we'd go see a movie tomorrow night. Covid cases are very low where we are right now, so the risk is low enough that we're ready to give it a shot. All the movies seem to suck right now and we'll probably either see the Croods 2 or King Kong vs. Godzilla, but that's not important. What's important is being in the theater and having $6 sodas and popcorn again.


----------



## jeb6294

Holy f’-in shitballs...just finished watching “Nobody”. Haven’t seen an action movie that entertaining in a while.


----------



## snickerd3

I haven't seen croods 1 but we watched Croods 2 the other day, well i saw parts. It made me laugh.


----------



## Dleg

King Kong vs Godzilla was okay, exactly what you would expect from the title. I got the feeling that I had missed several prequels, but I also got the impression that that was because of shitty writing, not that I had missed anything. But seeing King Kong wake up and scratch his ass made it almost worthwhile.

In terms of safety, my son and I were the only people in the theater so absolutely no concerns at all, except for the viability of the theater.


----------



## jeb6294

Sooo, “Tomorrow War” the other day. It’s on Amazon Prime, so fortunately it was free. Lots of explosions and shooting and stuff, but also a lot of stuff that doesn’t make much sense. It was kind of like someone watched a bunch of sci-fi movies and thought it would be a good idea to take a mishmash of all the good bits and jamb them together.


----------



## pbrme

Not a movie, but started watching "Explained" on Netflix last night. It seems to be put together very well, lots of in-depth topics, short and to the point. Highly recommend to other engineers.


----------



## Dleg

The family watched the new Pixar movie "Luca" on Disney + yesterday. One of Pixar's simplest stories, but well put together and enjoyable. It's no Ratatouille, though.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

We watched Space Jam on HBO (go or plus) I can't keep up with what this stuff is called.


----------



## Dleg

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> We watched Space Jam on HBO (go or plus) I can't keep up with what this stuff is called.


And??


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Dleg said:


> And??


Oh! And it was good. It gave a few nods to the original. Lebron's acting was...like watching a basketball player act. lol But the animation was good, the story was cool. The other actors were amazing.


----------



## jeb6294

Have absolutely no interest in watching Lebron in anything....


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jeb6294 said:


> Have absolutely no interest in watching Lebron in anything....


cool story.


----------



## Supe

The new SJ movie was just weird timing. The original came out in peak basketball/Jordan era, when the "Dream Team" was still huge, etc. But in 2021? Why? 
Just sick of rehashes of movies in general. They're now doing a Ghostbusters movie starring a bunch of kids, a Candyman remake, etc. Y'all had all of COVID to think of something new, and this is the best you could muster? 

I do want to see A Quiet Place 2, though.


----------



## Dleg

We went to see Black Widow the other day at the theater. We have low transmission rates and high vaccination rates locally, so it was probably safe, but the theater was packed and it really felt odd to me.... I think we will return to our plan of seeing movies on Tuesday or Wednesday nights, instead of Saturday evening...

At any rate, the movie was solidly entertaining, typical MARVEL fare. We need to catch up on their Disney + shows now.


----------



## leggo PE

Not a new movie by any means, but we watched “Boogie Nights” on Netflix last night. I had never seen it before, though Mr. Leggo had. Very good, but pretty intense to watch and then go to bed shortly afterwards for me.

On a different note, has anyone seen the new Marvel movie, Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings?


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> On a different note, has anyone seen the new Marvel movie, Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings?


I haven't, but it did seem like one of the few Marvel movies I'd be interesting in watching from the one preview I saw.


----------



## jeb6294

leggo PE said:


> On a different note, has anyone seen the new Marvel movie, Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings?


I haven't either, but I think it might be coming to Disney+ here soon so I'll probably watch it there.


----------



## snickerd3

Introduced The Princess Bride and Short Circuit to the kids this weekend. They liked both movies but liked Johnny 5 a little more than the Dred Pirate Roberts.


----------



## kevo_55

Word on the street is that Shang-Chi will be on Disney+ 45 days after it's theatre release.

So, I'll likely just wait for it.


----------



## Dleg

We paid for Jungle Cruise a couple weeks ago on Disney +. It was fairly entertaining. A mix of Indiana Jones, The Mummy, etc. I don't know if I would recommend it for $30, but you'd pay more than that to see it in a real theater anyway, at least if you go with more than 2 people.


----------



## jeb6294

It very much came across as a Disney movie. Story was a little hokie. Entertaining enough, but glad it was free.


----------



## leggo PE

My return to my favorite independently owned local movie theater was on Wednesday to see Dune. I have not read the books, but the movie intrigued me enough to go buy the six original books on Kindle to read!

For as long as it is, and as much as happens, I felt like not a whole lot happened. But I paid attention the whole time and thought the movie went by quickly for it’s length (2:45), though at least an hour of it was spent by looking at Timothée Chalamet’s albeit very nice looking face.

My friend who has read all the books (in fact, Dune is one of his favorite books period) thought it was pretty good too. It’s clearly setting up for much more to happen, though I heard they only decided to make the next movie after the first week’s box office returns, so the next movie is several years off. Hence, books!


----------



## MitchMcCrown

Just watched "Django unchained". For the 5th time) Still my favorite movie ever!


----------



## snickerd3

watched Enchanto this weekend. Meh...cute but not amazing. I think if you did one of those animation comparisons like winnie the pooh/jungle book of enchanto and frozen there would be a lot of similarities.


----------



## steel

snickerd3 said:


> watched Enchanto this weekend. Meh...cute but not amazing. I think if you did one of those animation comparisons like winnie the pooh/jungle book of enchanto and frozen there would be a lot of similarities.


My wife and I watched it over the weekend, too. I personally liked it. It was one of those feel-good, family-time movies that had a couple lessons learned in it. Though it bothered me that the main girl never got any sort of gift/power even at the end. Like, you saved the whole family, you deserve SOMETHING for that lol


----------



## jeb6294

Saw a story about Ridley Scott/Ben Affleck complaining that their latest film, “The Last Duel”, do so poorly in theatres because of cell phones for some reason.

I would counter that and say it did poorly because it was boring as $hit. I fast forwarded through most of the movie to get to the duel at the end.


----------



## Dleg

We watched Encanto on Disney + over the weekend, and I really liked it. No villain, a fairly complex story about family, and I loved it that the protagonist never got a power, but ended up being a key member of the family and the solution to their problem anyway. I also really appreciated seeing a story set somewhere unusual for a change. It made me Google the Colombia Armed Conflict.

Also, it looked GREAT in 4K/UHD. Super-vivid colors and outstanding "cinematography".


----------



## kevo_55

I thought Enchanto was good as well.

I watched the new Venom movie and it was terrible.

I also watched the new Matrix movie. It's just so so.


----------



## jeb6294

Agree, new Matrix was fine. Lot of over-the-top action, but at least they did a decent job with the backstory and explaining how Neo and Trinity are there. Definitely one of those that you need to watch the previous movies to have a better idea of what’s going on.


----------



## jeb6294

Not sure how it went over with the younger crowd, but I really liked the new Ghostbusters movie. Of course, I’m of the generation who actually grew up with the original. 

Unlike that train wreck in 2016, this one actually did a nice job of tying everything back to the original, not just some corny cameos. Even a nice tribute to Harold Ramis.


----------



## snickerd3

still need to see that one!!!! THe release was pushed back, then we got caught up in other stuff and missed the theater release


----------



## jeb6294

The Suicide Squad the other night. It was better then the first one…well, two if you count that Birds of Prey crapfest. Still not doing anything to help the DC Universe though.

I do have to say though, after seeing some of the ads for the new Batman movie look intriguing.


----------



## Dleg

^I saw it (the "new" Suicide Squad) on a long flight over the weekend. I thought it was pretty fun.


----------



## jeb6294

Dleg said:


> ^I saw it (the "new" Suicide Squad) on a long flight over the weekend. I thought it was pretty fun.


It was fun to watch, but the monster was a little too “power rangers” for me.


----------

